
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (May 2017) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, please include ONSITE. A one-sentence summary of
your interview process would also be helpful.<p>Submitters: please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested in the
job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>You can also use kristopolous&#x27; console script to search the thread:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519.
======
lgrenawalt
Cockroach Labs | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite | $100-150k

Cockroach Labs is the company behind CockroachDB, an open-source, distributed
relational database written in Go. CockroachDB is scalable, survivable, and
strongly consistent - hence the name. The company was founded in 2015 with a
mission to Build it Right.

Check out the product on Github at
[https://github.com/cockroachdb](https://github.com/cockroachdb).

Roles:

\-- Principal Software Engineer, Distributed Systems

\-- Software Engineer, Distributed Systems

\-- Software Engineer, Full Stack

\-- Software Engineer, Production

\-- Technical Lead, Full Stack

\-- Senior Product Designer

\-- Web Developer

All positions offer $100-150k base, equity and comprehensive benefits. Learn
more at
[https://www.cockroachlabs.com/careers](https://www.cockroachlabs.com/careers).

Interested in chatting? Email jobs@cockroachlabs.

~~~
tonitouch
Hi there,

Do you offer visa sponsorship for international applicants? I graduated from
Duke with a CS degree, have worked at both Google and IBM (where I wrote
primarily in Golang), and would really be interested in a software engineer
distributed systems role at Cockroach labs.

~~~
tthrowaway2001
FYI: The H1B cap for current year has already been reached

[http://blog.mygcvisa.com/2017/04/uscis-reaches-
fy-2018-h-1b-...](http://blog.mygcvisa.com/2017/04/uscis-reaches-
fy-2018-h-1b-cap_95.html)

The earliest a person can apply for H1B and start working would be Oct 2018.

~~~
zeusk
Since (s)he graduated from Duke and worked with Google in golang (relatively
recent), very likely that (s)he is either on STEM OPT or already have H1b.

Also, that's a very odd use for a throwaway account.

------
xando
Hey, a friendly reminder. I’m parsing the thread, all job offers added here
are also available on the map on

[https://whoishiring.io](https://whoishiring.io) or just HN items
[https://whoishiring.io/search/36.0440/-90.8984/4?source=hn](https://whoishiring.io/search/36.0440/-90.8984/4?source=hn)

If you post here, please use the below format to help me with parsing. If you
won’t, no worries, I will do my best to get all the things right.

    
    
      1) {company} | {job title} | {locations} | {attrs: ONSITE, REMOTE, INTERNS, VISA, SALARY, company-url}
      Google | Software Developer | SF | VISA https://google.com
      DuckDuckGo | Software Developer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA, SALARY:100k-120k
      Facebook | Web-developer | Zurich | SALARY:120k CHF 
      Google | Site Reliability Engineer | London | SALARY:120k GBP, VISA, REMOTE
    

or

    
    
      2) {company} | {job title} | {location}
      Google | Site Reliability Engineer | Sydney
      Facebook | Web-developer | Zurich
    

I’m using this regex to test the first line, you can test it here
[https://regex101.com/r/relwQD/3](https://regex101.com/r/relwQD/3)

    
    
      \s*(?P<company>[^|]+?)\s*\|\s*(?P<title>[^|]+?)\s*\|\s*(?P<locations>[^|]+?)\s*(?:\|\s*(?P<attrs>.+))?$
    

Check bellow for the SALARY regex.

    
    
      SALARY:(?P<salary_min>\d+(?:k|K)?)(?:\s*\-\s*(?P<salary_max>\d+(?:k|K)?)?)?(?:\s?(?P<currency>[A-Z]{3}))?
    

and you can test it as well
[https://regex101.com/r/SRWkMz/2/](https://regex101.com/r/SRWkMz/2/)

~~~
heyitskevin
I always want to use this but find too many false positives. Is there a way to
flag something for your attention? Mostly my issues have been finding jobs
near me only to click and find that it's been matched to the wrong location.

~~~
xando
This sounds like a really good feature to have. I will try to build something
to flag "broken" jobs.

------
beliu
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, FULLTIME, Salary: $120-180K + equity

Sourcegraph is the best way to read and understand code. As a programmer, you
spend hours every day trying to answer simple questions like "How do I use
this library?", "What functions already exist?", and "What's going on in this
changeset?" Sourcegraph makes exploring the world's code as painless as
searching and browsing the web. We're a small team founded by Stanford and
Palantir alumni. Our users and customers span programmers across the world,
influential open-source authors, and major companies. Our technical challenges
include scaling code analysis and search to every codebase in the world.

Stack: Go, TypeScript, GraphQL, Docker + Kubernetes

Open roles: * Senior Software Engineer, Core:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sourcegraph/jobs/204608](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sourcegraph/jobs/204608)
* Senior Software Engineer, Frontend:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sourcegraph/jobs/655534](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sourcegraph/jobs/655534)

------
oncojacob
Oncora Medical | Lead Engineer | Philadelphia, PA | FULL TIME, ONSITE, SALARY:
$110k-$160k, oncoramedical.com

\- Lead Engineer

\- Security Engineer

Oncora Medical is a venture-backed startup building data‐driven clinical
decision support tools for radiation oncologists. Our stack utilizes state-of-
the-art data aggregation pipelines to integrate clinical data, radiation
treatment data, and patient outcomes data. Our research team works directly
with clinicians to develop accurate, interpretable predictive models of
clinical events. We present this information to physicians through intuitive
and interactive visualizations that help them make smarter, more confident
clinical decisions. If you want to work on software that solves a real
clinical need and directly helps cancer patients, Oncora is the place for you.

Apply online at
[http://oncoramedical.com/careers](http://oncoramedical.com/careers)

------
snowmaker
Y Combinator (yes, the people who run this site) is hiring hackers | San
Francisco | Onsite | Fulltime

If you're interested in getting funded by YC as a founder in the future, but
you don't have a startup that's ready for that yet, joining the YC software
team could be a great step.

The YC software team is a small group of hackers in SF that write the software
that makes all the parts of YC work.

As a member of the software team, you'll get full access to the YC program,
just like founders do. You'll learn the ins and outs of how YC works, and
you'll get to follow and learn from hundreds of companies. You'll meet the
best people in the startup world and get exposed to the best startup ideas.
And of course, we'll guarantee an interview for anyone who's worked at YC.

If you're a hacker, apply here:
[http://bit.ly/1Od0T2l](http://bit.ly/1Od0T2l). You can also email me with
questions: jared@ycombinator.com

------
mdellabitta
Digital Public Library of America | Frontend Developer | Boston, MA | Full
time | Remote | $80k-100k

[http://bit.ly/2q84JVC](http://bit.ly/2q84JVC)

The Digital Public Library of America empowers people to learn, grow, and
contribute to a diverse and better-functioning society. We do this by
maximizing public access to our shared history, culture, and knowledge.

DPLA connects people to the riches held within America’s libraries, archives,
museums, and other cultural heritage institutions. All of the materials found
through DPLA—photographs, books, maps, news footage, oral histories, personal
letters, museum objects, artwork, government documents, and so much more—are
free and immediately available in digital format. The cultural institutions
participating in DPLA represent the richness and diversity of America itself,
from the smallest local history museum to our nation’s largest cultural
institutions. Our core work includes bringing new collections and partners
into DPLA, building our technology, and managing projects that further our
mission through curation, education, and community building.

Information about how to apply is in the jobs listing at the bit.ly link.
Additionally, you can feel free to ask me any questions!

------
dgraunke
Thomas Street | Senior Fullstack Developer | Seattle | ONSITE,
SALARY:120k-150k [https://thomasstreet.com](https://thomasstreet.com)

Thomas Street is a pocket-sized design and development studio in Seattle and
San Francisco that helps companies design and build pioneering products. Our
team is a group of independently driven, wickedly smart, and incredibly chill
people. We work in small teams that move faster than expected. Collaboration
is in our DNA and our designers work side-by-side with devs on every project
straight out of the gate.

We’re looking for senior full-stack devs — people who are comfortable working
on all parts of an MVP web app. We mostly use Javascript (React), Python, and
Java, and build on AWS. At Thomas Street you get super smart co-workers that
love working together and getting things done, an engineering and product
culture focused building useful and stable products, and a bright loft space
in the best location Seattle has to offer.

PERKS: 100% medical & dental (Premera Gold Plan) and Long-Term Disability, 20
days of PTO and paid holidays, annual education budget, ORCA pass or parking
stipend, 6% 401k match and annual profit sharing, 4 weeks paid parental leave

Email us at job@thomasstreet.com!

------
robbomacrae
SoundHound | All roles: Santa Clara / San Francisco. All engineering roles:
Toronto. NLP only: Sacramento / Baltimore | ONSITE -
[http://soundhound.com/careers](http://soundhound.com/careers)

I'm an NLU / Data Engineer at SH. We've just raised $75 Million from NVIDIA,
Samsung, KP and others to take on Amazon and Google in AI with our "Collective
AI" Houndify platform. Our open Houndify platform has the world’s fastest
speech recognition and most sophisticated natural language understanding.
We've had a lot of interest from partners and there are a LOT of really
interesting projects being worked on requiring complex problem solvers who can
work well independantly.

Things have come a long way since our leaked demo video took top spot on
Reddit a year ago!

[https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/38fdyl/this_is_insa...](https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/38fdyl/this_is_insane/)
[https://www.houndify.com/](https://www.houndify.com/)
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uCiQhw0](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uCiQhw0)

If you have any questions you'd like to ask an engineer here just email me:
rob at (company name) dot com. I respond to all emails but please like the
thread says no recruiters! And we have hired from this thread in the past.

~~~
who_is_firing
I'm pretty confused on the location info on the 1st line. Are engineering
roles in Santa Clara, San Francisco, Toronto, Sacramento, or Baltimore?

~~~
robbomacrae
Sorry for not being clear. All roles (engineering included) are possible from
our Santa Clara / San Francisco office. All engineering roles are available in
Toronto. In Sacramento and Baltimore the only roles available are NLP (one of
our engineering roles) for now.

Hope that helps!

------
fortysixpercent
Backend Engineer | $100k - $150k + equity | Solutions Architect | $90k - $110k
+ equity | Replicated | Los Angeles + SF |
[https://www.replicated.com](https://www.replicated.com)

Replicated makes it simple for developers to deploy their application into any
environment from a VPC to an air gaped on-premise server. Our customers
include great companies like npm, Travis-CI, Code Climate, Circle CI and many
others.

Our top hiring priorities are for developers with Golang experience and
technically-minded people to work with our customers.

The Backend Engineer role will be part of the engineering team working on the
core of our product working mostly in Go and doing a lot of work with Docker,
Swarm and Kubernetes.

In this role you'd be working closely with an experienced team. We have
openings for a wide range of experience levels. So if you are passionate about
what we're working on you could be a great fit.

The Solutions Architect role is working with Replicated's developer customers.
This would include working with them as they work to integrate with the
platform, and as they deploy with their end users. In this role you will
handle lots of issues related to Linux server deployments, Docker and
Replicated.

Our customers handle first-tier customer support so the issues we address are
rarely mundane configuration issues. It's a role that will offer the chance to
improve a lot of skills and work closely with the engineering team on solving
problems.

For the right candidates US-based remote can work for this position.

Interested? Want to talk? Email: austin (at) replicated (dot) com

------
htroyer
University of Chicago | Software Engineers (python) | Chicago, IL | ONSITE,
Full-time, Visa,
[https://cdis.uchicago.edu/careers/](https://cdis.uchicago.edu/careers/)

We are looking for experienced software engineers to join our data engineering
team building out and scaling the Genomic Data Commons, a 5PB open-source data
commons platform used by cancer researchers.

Software Engineers on our team work with cloud computing infrastructure
primarily based on OpenStack to develop, maintain, and evaluate software
applications. We work in Linux-based systems in Python with some C/C++ and Go
and various web technologies.

Coding includes the full stack including systems orchestration, API
development, algorithms and data structures, and user interfaces. Projects
span management, sharing, and provenance of large data sets; automation,
metrics, and scheduling for cloud computing, large scale pipelining of next-
generation sequence analysis, transfer programs/protocols for high-speed
networks and resource visualization.

Please email cdis-jobs@lists.uchicago.edu with a letter of interest and
resume.

We're also hiring QA Engineers and a Security Engineer.

------
gablg1
Pagedraw | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time - ONSITE

Pagedraw is a startup that gives designers the super powers of developers.
Founded by Harvard undergrads, Pagedraw solves the problem of time wasted
writing HTML and CSS code.

At the core, we are a compiler that takes as input designer mockups and
outputs fully semantic, production ready code (for React, Angular, Ruby on
Rails, you name it).

If your team uses React, for example, Pagedraw automatically generates the
render function of all your components, from the views drawn by designers. As
a developer we believe you should work only at a data level, taking care of
the state of the app without worrying about whether something is vertically
centered or not. We've raised over $1.2M from investors like Lightspeed,
SVAngel, and Charlie Cheever.

The problem we’re solving is not necessarily a new one, but it’s very hard,
and we need smart, passionate people who want to join our mission of making
the development of apps better for everyone.

For more info, read our blog post at [https://medium.com/@gablg1/pagedraw-is-
hiring-9e69cccade83#....](https://medium.com/@gablg1/pagedraw-is-
hiring-9e69cccade83#.h81p3d9ag) Our interview process consists of a series of
informal conversations (technical and non-technical) with the members of our
team, as well as a take home coding assignment.

Send your resume to jobs@pagedraw.io and mention Hacker News.

------
iamnafets
Amazon New Product Demand Forecasting | Seattle | Full-Time | On-Site
($130-$250+ depending on experience)

Amazon's New Product Demand Forecasting team is responsible for one of the
most challenging problems in supply chain optimization: predicting sales for
products that have no sales history. This is a uniquely creative space in
Forecasting requiring our machine learning models to capture both the nuances
of the global consumer marketplace as well as customer behavior on Amazon.

Our team works closely with research scientists to invent new ways to make use
of novel data, solve hard engineering problems around scaling and performance
in predicting for tens of millions of products, and iterate quickly in order
to stay on the cutting edge.

I'm looking for an experienced software developer (sorry, no university hires
at this time!) that is comfortable with big data and machine learning and can:

* Design systems that provide a stable base for innovation in a rapidly changing business

* Improve Forecasting algorithms through data-driven analysis and experimentation in our Scala/Spark environment

* Optimize for scalability and performance of both distributed computations and near-metal C++ code

* Learn quickly and keep up with a rapidly changing machine learning and big data landscape

* Communicate their ideas clearly with all members of a diverse team

If this sounds interesting, as the hiring manager I'd love to chat or buy you
coffee. Email me (Stefan) at smai@ (amazon.com) with your resume and a brief
introduction. (Interview process is 1 phone screen and onsite interview with
whiteboard coding and behavioral questions about your experience.)

P.S. Big shout out and thanks to the HN community for the "Who is hiring?"
threads! I've gotten to meet or email with nearly 100 very talented engineers
and scientists (and hired several) over the last 2 years. I'm now down to 1
more opening on my team. I'll say this: if you think you're not qualified --
send me an email anyways. I've been flabbergasted with the number of strong
engineers who preface their email with "I'm probably not a fit". Imposter
syndrome is real -- send me an email anyway and let's at least have a chat!

~~~
grahamannett
Was curious about these types of posts on HN and I looked at your comment
history, have you been trying to hire for the same role for 1+ year now?

~~~
iamnafets
Staffing up a team from 4 to 12. Same role, but different levels and
responsibilities.

------
pruth
MotionMetrics ([https://carv.ai/](https://carv.ai/)) | Software Engineer (Full
stack engineer & mobile (Android or iOS) engineer) | London, GB | Shenzhen, CN

Compensation £18K – £46K , 0.0% – 2.0% (equity)

If you love skiing and technology, then you're in luck.

We're making Carv, the world's first digital ski coach (using some very
intelligent sensors!).

We work with some of the latest and greatest skiers (Olympians included!) and
are looking to boil down their knowledge into a personal ski coach that can
help everyone ski better.

As a full-stack engineer engineer, you will be working alongside the CTO.
Depending on your passion, skills and experience this could mean a mix and
match of the following

Building Carv's iOS app in Swift

Building Carv's Android app in Java or Kotlin

Building Carv's server in Python or Swift

Building Carv's digital coaching in using C++

Improving technical processes across the board

Some of the tech we work with include. (Any experience with the following
technologies will be helpful, but we're sure you can pick it up along the
way!)

Android NDK, BLE, SWIG, Protobuf, Django/Vapor

Reach out to us for a chat at pruth -at- motionmetrics.co

------
ddemetri
SAN FRANCISCO, CA

States Title | Founding Engineering Manager

 _First Full-Time Engineer_

$150-180k

VCs: Foundation Capital | Bloomberg Beta | Fifth Wall

We are a Series A start-up reinventing the $14 billion market for title
insurance — a first step on our mission to make homeownership simpler, safer,
and more accessible.

We are a diverse team of entrepreneurs who have founded successful start-ups,
led initiatives at big companies (Google, Kayak, McKinsey), and played
material roles in government (White House).

We have spent the past months analyzing the market for title insurance and now
need to quickly ramp up engineering hiring and planning in order to hit our
ambitious launch goals.

Come help us scope and build the team and product!

We are most focused on finding a high-growth engineer who wants to master the
practice of people management: recruiting, planning, leading. However, we are
also passively sourcing folks with more of an interest in individual
contributorship.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/statestitle/jobs/659665#.WO0hsl...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/statestitle/jobs/659665#.WO0hslMrJE4)

ONSITE

~~~
mifeng
I'm happy someone is going after this space. I felt compelled to start
something in this area after almost getting scammed for owner's title
insurance when I bought my house. The industry shouldn't really exist.

------
jeandenis
Plaid | Backend Engineers, Frontend Engineers | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE,
Full-time, [https://plaid.com/](https://plaid.com/)

We believe that the way consumers and businesses interact with their finances
will drastically improve in the next few years. Plaid's goal is to enable this
shift by building the tools and infrastructure that allow developers to create
the next generation of financial services applications. Today, hundreds of
companies such as Robinhood, Stripe, and Venmo rely on Plaid to integrate with
banks and the financial system.

Plaid’s infrastructure handles millions of requests per day and thousands of
bank integrations, and we pride ourselves on maintaining a robust API to
support the developers who depend on us -- and the millions of consumers who
use their apps. Our API and most of our services are written in Go and
Typescript. Our infrastructure is built on top of AWS, Elasticsearch,
Redshift, S3, Spark -- and although we love trying new technology as
individuals, as a team we are pragmatic in our choices, favoring the right
tool and not necessarily the flavor of the month.

If you are interested in any of our roles please reach out to me over email -
jgreze __at__ plaid.com

Here is a link to our job postings:
[https://plaid.com/careers/](https://plaid.com/careers/)

We're also hiring a designer, a product manager, and an engineering manager.

------
jonrkarr
Karr Lab ([http://www.karrlab.org](http://www.karrlab.org)) @ Mount Sinai
Medical School | New York, NY 10029 | Research Associate, Postdoctoral Fellow,
or Software engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE | $60-70k

The Karr Lab at the Institute for Genomics & Multiscale Biology at the Icahn
School of Medicine at Mount Sinai is seeking a talented, ambitious scientists
and engineers to develop technology for building, simulating, and applying
cutting-edge whole-cell computational models of individual cells.

We are developing whole-cell computational models which comprehensively
predict how behavior emerges from the molecular level by representing all of
the biochemical activity inside cells. Our goal is to use whole-cell models to
transform bioengineering and medicine into rigorous, quantitative disciplines.
Our work is highly interdisciplinary, involving systems biology, genomics,
bioinformatics, data integration, parallel simulation, optimization, software
engineering, and data visualization, and highly team-oriented.

We are looking for scientists and engineers to help develop several
technologies, including a domain-specific language for describing whole-cell
models, a parallel multi-algorithmic simulator, scalable tools for visualizing
and analyzing high-dimensional simulation results, and tools for handling
personal `omics data.

More information: [http://www.karrlab.org/join](http://www.karrlab.org/join)
or Jonathan Karr (karr@mssm.edu) How to apply: Send a cover letter and a CV to
Jonathan Karr (karr@mssm.edu).

------
sankethkatta
Smartcar API | Frontend, Backend, Business Development | Mountain View, CA |
ONSITE | [https://smartcar.com](https://smartcar.com)

We're a small team (9 people) making a big change in transportation.
Technological additions to vehicles are kicking off a new era of better
transportation which is affordable, greener, and safer. The automotive
industry is undergoing the most disruptive changes since its inception. We
believe the future of transportation is Autonomous, Electric, Shared and
Connected. Smartcar is building an API platform to solve the "connected" part
of it.

The positions we are hiring for: \+ Business Development / Account Manager
with 2+ years of experience. + Frontend Software Engineer with 2+ years of
experience. Our stack is Node.js, Postgres, Redis, Docker, AWS. \+ Frontend
Software Engineer with 2+ years of experience. Experience with any modern
frontend framework (React, Angular, Ember, ...). Our stack is Node.js,
Postgres, Redis, Docker, AWS.

If you are interested in helping us modernize transportation and enjoy working
in a collaborative environment, we'd like to meet you. $95K to $130K + up to
1.0% equity

If you want to learn more, email me at sanketh@smartcar.com or call me at 530
475 2882. No recruiters.

------
quadrature
Shopify | Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal, Waterloo, San Francisco | Full-time,
Internships | Onsite | Remote | VISA

Shopify is a platform that allows entrepreneurs to easily setup an online
store. We build solutions that empower merchants no matter what their size is.
Our product help merchants who are just starting as well as established brands
that need a solution that can scale with their traffic. We're always working
on products that make it easier for entrepreneurs to reach their audience and
help them make data driven decisions. Shopify is built in Ruby on Rails
running on a stack composed of Docker, Golang, Mysql and Redis. Our data
infrastructure uses Kafka, HDFS, Zookeeper and we use PySpark and Sklearn for
our data modeling and machine learning tasks.

If you're interested in building tools that empower Entrepreneurs come take a
look at who we are and what we're doing

\- blog: [https://engineering.shopify.com/](https://engineering.shopify.com/)

\- github: [https://github.com/Shopify](https://github.com/Shopify)

\- job postings: [https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-
via=XBuWsYM_Q2](https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-via=XBuWsYM_Q2)

~~~
dtougas
I live in Montreal and had an initial interview with the Montreal office
several months ago. I was looking for flexible work, specifically the ability
to work remotely. I was told it was not really an option, and that I would be
required to work in the office most of the time. As a result, it didn't work
out for me. I see that you are listing remote work as a possibility. Has your
policy changed in that regard?

~~~
quadrature
There are a select few remote positions, in R&D thats mainly in the Data
Stores team. Customer support and Merchant Success have remote positions too.

------
ayw
Scale API (YC S16) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-time |
$100,000-$120,000 + Equity 0.25%-1.5%

Scale API (YC S16) is looking for software engineers and machine learning
engineers to join our team of 6. Scale API is an API for human intelligence.
Our mission is to bring human intelligence to software applications. By
combining machine learning and a human workforce, we're actively bridging the
gap between what software can do and what humans can do. Our current clients
include Alphabet (Google), Uber, Procter & Gamble, Houzz, and many more.

Why you should join:

\- We're working on a core problem for our decade - bringing human
intelligence to software

\- We are growing exceptionally quickly and have amazing investors. We are an
extremely promising startup for our size.

\- We're a talented team with experience from Dropbox, Quora, Snapchat,
Facebook, Palantir, MIT, and CMU.

Email careers@scaleapi.com with your GitHub and LinkedIn profiles

~~~
pdksam
Do you guys hire new grads?

------
ngtvspc
SimpleLegal (YCS13) | Product Manager, API Engineer, Python Engineer, Customer
Success Managers | Mountain View, CA | FULLTIME

SimpleLegal is YC-backed, enterprise SaaS startup run by second-time founders
in Mountain View, CA. We are the software platform for the in-house legal
department. Sales has Salesforce. Marketing has HubSpot. Legal has
SimpleLegal.

Our stack: Python, Django, Postgres, Django REST Framework, Javascript
(jQuery).

Product Manager: Mid to senior enterprise product manager. Someone to start
and grow this team. Help decide what goes on the road map, work with engineer,
sales, customer success and customers to define timelines and priorities.
Experiencing working with mid market to enterprise level customers.

API Engineer: Mid to senior API engineer (experience with Python and Django
REST Framework a plus).

Python Engineer: Mid to senior Python engineer. Experience with larger
codebases, spanning multiple related products. Experience with Django is
great. Really looking for someone to shape best practices and engineering
standards as we grow the team.

Customer Success: Our Customer Success Managers (CSMs) are the first level of
communication to customers in need of support. The CSMs analyze issues logged
by customers, leverage product expertise and share best practices to help
establish our place at the top of the legal technology space.

Also hiring in many other customer facing roles: Sales Development,
Implementation, and Customer Support.

More Info, jobs and application:
[https://www.simplelegal.com/careers](https://www.simplelegal.com/careers)

------
katyi
Top Hat | www.tophat.com/careers | Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE Full-time

Top Hat is hiring!! We are looking for smart software engineers to join our
team. Some of the roles we have available are: Android Lead, DevOps Engineer,
and Full-stack Web developer (Python, Django, Javascript, React.js/Flux, AWS,
Ansible). Salary ranges based on experience from $80K to $130K.

We’re a pretty awesome growth-stage startup in the education space - we make
the classroom more interactive, fun and engaging for both students and
professors. We JUST raised our Series C round in order to take on the textbook
industry, which you can read about here:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-15/top-
hat-r...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-15/top-hat-
raises-22-5-million-to-go-after-pearson-mcgraw-hill) \- Union Square Ventures
joined us this round, who along with our previous investors make up some of
the top VCs in the world (having funded companies like Kickstarter, Twitter,
Shopify, Salesforce, Box.net, etc.).

Top Hat helps professors make every lecture count by transforming mobile
devices into powerful engagement tools, inside and outside the classroom.
Recently, Top Hat has been building out interactive textbooks and creating a
way for professors to collaborate on authoring new content and sharing it
through our marketplace. In summary, we have a great dev culture and some
really cool problems to work on!

We’re also running a Hack && Tell community event on June 20th—come see some
cool tech demos and say hi! [https://www.meetup.com/Toronto-Hack-and-
Tell/events/23965045...](https://www.meetup.com/Toronto-Hack-and-
Tell/events/239650451/)

If you are interested in our open positions apply here:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?aj=oqatYfwL&s=hn](https://app.jobvite.com/j?aj=oqatYfwL&s=hn)

------
yllus
Canadian Football League | Lead Web Developer | Toronto, Canada | Full Time |
ONSITE | [http://www.cfl.ca/](http://www.cfl.ca/)

Under the direction of the Director of Technology, the Lead Web Developer
would lead the development of the web properties of the Canadian Football
League, including CFL.ca, LCF.ca and its team websites.

We employ a small, top-notch team of experienced graphics designers, product
managers and fellow developers who blend structured requirements gathering
with lots of face-to-face interactions to work together and create a terrific
website experience. All team members are empowered to bring their own ideas of
how to make the digital experiences of the Canadian Football League truly
great; so bring your ideas and opinions - not just your coding skills.

This position is a full-time role located at the CFL headquarters in Toronto,
ON, Canada at 50 Wellington St. E.

RESPONSIBILITIES

\- Develop WordPress plug-ins and themes in PHP, JavaScript and CSS for
CFL.ca, LCF.ca and the team websites

\- Architect and develop the CFL API, a PHP-based REST API that serves
statistical data to CFL.ca, the CFL Mobile app and various external partners

\- Manage communication with the Canadian Football League’s server
administrator / operations staff, proactively scheduling server performance

\- Write and maintain automated tests for new and modified pages and API
endpoints

QUALIFICATIONS (KNOWLEDGE, SKILLS, ABILITIES, EXPERIENCE)

\- 5+ years of professional web development experience in PHP, JavaScript and
CSS

\- 4+ years working with the WordPress CMS to build themes and plugins

\- 4+ years experience with MySQL databases

\- A passion for football or another professional sport is a big plus

Job Type: Full-time

Salary: $85,000.00 /year

Contact: E-mail ssyed@cfl.ca with your resume; I'll be in touch shortly!

~~~
canadiancreed
Well now! This looks very cool as a fan.

------
jpulec
Chewse | Fullstack Developer | San Francisco | ONSITE |
[https://www.chewse.com](https://www.chewse.com) | $115-162k

Chewse is weird little family who works with offices to run their meal
programs.

We're looking for individuals who want to work as part of a small team, and
have a lot of responsibility for what they produce. Humble confidence strictly
required. Previous experience with Python and JS nice, but not required.

Process: Initial phone screen, technical phone screen and take home question,
video chat, full day onsite

Come bring your heart to work!

------
galori
San Francisco, CA / REMOTE OK in the US | Lead Full Stack Rails Developer |
Stitchfix | Full-time Hello, we're continuing to do a ton of hiring at
Stitchfix, but specifically I'm hiring a developer to join my small team -
"Better Data Engineering". We are a small team that is responsible for
Stitchfix's famous "Style Profile", and other similar data intensive customer
facing features. We work closely with the Data Science team, and our goal is
always to serve our customers better using the information they provided while
not being creepy :-)

    
    
                   ,---.             Stitchfix is a clothing / style personalization service.
                 .((___))            Search Instagram for #stitchfix, which will tell you a whole lot 
               ,'  `---' `.          about us, how much our customers love us and you'll get 
              / |========| \         an idea of our business. 
             /  |/\/\/\/\|  \        
            /  /|/\/\/\/\|\  \       Come back when you're done.  
           /__/ |========| \__\      
          ////  |________|  \\\\     
          ""'   [||||||||]   `""     
                `""""""""'          
    

You can reach out directly to me (gal at stitchfix.com) - I'm a Principal
Engineer at Stitchfix and the hiring manager for this position. Here is a job
posting roughly covering this role:
[https://www.stitchfix.com/careers?gh_jid=455296&gh_src=r8m5v...](https://www.stitchfix.com/careers?gh_jid=455296&gh_src=r8m5v...).
and Stitch Fix's "Multithreaded" Tech Jobs blog & site
([http://technology.stitchfix.com](http://technology.stitchfix.com)) has a lot
more about the team and other positions (we’re also hiring iOS, DevOps, and
UX)

~~~
ChristianGeek
Upvoted for your use of "multithreaded!"

~~~
galori
Thanks! :) I can't take credit for the pun but I've certainly enjoyed it..

------
prakashj
Nextdoor ([http://nextdoor.com/](http://nextdoor.com/)) | San Francisco, CA |
Full-time | Onsite

I'm one of the co-founders and Chief Architect at Nextdoor. Our mission is to
use the power of technology to create stronger and safer neighborhoods all
around the world. Over 70% of the neighborhoods in the US are using our
platform to communicate about the issues most important to them, and we've
just started expanding internationally as well in the Netherlands and UK.
Founded in 2010, we're backed by Benchmark Capital, Greylock Partners, Google
Ventures, and Tiger Global among others, and have raised over $210M in venture
capital to-date.

We are hiring across the board, and growing quickly. A list of our open job
reqs can be found here at
[http://nextdoor.com/jobs](http://nextdoor.com/jobs). In particular, we're
always looking for great full-stack generalists who are comfortable working in
an agile, fast-paced environment. Our stack is primarily Python and Go
servers, running on AWS, with client apps built in Obj-C/Swift (iOS), Java
(Android), and JavaScript/React (Web).

Our office is in San Francisco (mid-Market) close to Civic Center BART. If
you're looking for a relatively small startup (we're still fewer than 150
people total, with ~60 in engineering) with an opportunity to have global
impact, we'd love to hear from you at jobs@nextdoor.com.

------
jzhen
Thinknum | New York | Backend Engineer | On-site - Full-time | $90k-$140k +
equity

=== Who We Are ===

Thinknum is a Fintech company that organizes the Internet’s commercial
activity into data models. Thinknum provides real time granular data (e.g.,
the average discount for Michael Kors handbags vs Coach handbags across
retailers). We have hundreds of clients across major financial institutions
and corporations. We're a profitable company that is growing quickly.

=== Who We Are Looking For ===

We're looking for back-end engineers that can streamline our data collection
process. You will design and implement systems that collect data from websites
and make it available to our customers on our platform. Looking for engineers
with experience in Python and familiarity with the DOM and tools for parsing
the DOM like Selenium and BeautifulSoup.

=== Interested? ===

Interested? Drop me a note at jzhen@thinknum.com

Learn more about us: [https://www.thinknum.com/](https://www.thinknum.com/)

Thanks, Justin

~~~
vainsing
Are there any entry level software engineer roles?

~~~
jzhen
Sure! Please send a resume to jzhen@thinknum.com

------
bramgeenen25
Wevolver | Senior skilled Full Stack Developer | REMOTE & ONSITE | Amsterdam |
Full Time

• Javascript (Angular/React)

• Python (Django)

• Postgres

• Git

• AWS

 _I’m Bram Geenen, co-founder of Wevolver. If you are skilled and keen on
making a big positive impact then our team might be a great place for you!_

Wevolver = ‘Github for Hardware’ Engineers globally use our platform to
collaborate on open source or private hardware projects. Think brain-
controlled robotic arms, electric urban transportation, and laser 3D printers.
By enabling anyone, anywhere to develop hardware we aim to generate more
innovation and empower people to create and solve challenges. Wevolver is
mission-driven: we prioritize making a positive impact on people's lives and
we are a transparent organization, heavily involved in open source.

Since our launch in 2014 we have build a great community of hardware
developers, and the Wevolver platform (and to be more precise; the incredible
work of our users) has been honored with awards such as the SXSW Innovation
Award. Fast Company listed Wevolver in the 2016 Top Most Innovative
Webplatforms, in between Facebook, Slack, and IBM Watson.

We are now developing a powerful version control system for hardware projects
to take Wevolver to the next level. That’s where you come in.

ROLE: Work closely with our founders, developer, and community manager on
functionality that directly impacts Wevolver’s growth. You’ll have autonomy
and will be strongly involved in all major decisions. Furthermore:

    
    
      • architect and improve performance of our API and web-platform,
      • develop new features in a collaborative and test-driven environment,
      • maintain our databases and servers.
      We are currently on Angular 1 and will either upgrade or move to React (a decision which you can influence)
    

Salary range: $40K – $120K · 2.0% – 7.0% (depending on location & experience)

Job details: [https://goo.gl/Zwkh4X](https://goo.gl/Zwkh4X)

Contact: info@wevolver.com

 _Looking forward to hearing from you! On behalf of the Wevolver team;_ _Bram
Geenen_

~~~
Abdur91
hi i have applied to the mentioned through the angel.co.But i want to know if
i can also email the CV? thanks

------
ejo0
Phosphorus| Senior Software Engineers | New York, NYC | ONSITE | Fulltime |
[http://phosphorus.com](http://phosphorus.com)

Phosphorus is a computational genomics company with the vision to create a
world where every healthcare decision is optimized with genomics. Founded in
2016 and based in New York City, Phosphorus develops powerful data-driven
software that enables labs around the world to deliver the most advanced
clinical genetic tests beginning in cardiovascular genetics and for
infertility. With a team of experts in computational biology and computer
science and a leading scientific advisory board, Phosphorus is building a data
network that will help providers, researchers and patients around the world
better understand and harness the power of the human genome. We are a spinoff
from Recombine's acquisition for $85M by CooperSurgical last year, we are
growing quickly, and are well-funded with a Series A by FirstMark Capital.

We are looking to hire experienced, senior software engineers. We use Spark,
Scala, Rails, Parquet, Javascript, SQL, AWS, etc. Our interview process is
straightforward and quick. Phone screen, followed by in-person interviews.

More information on positions can be found here:

* Senior Software Engineer - [https://phosphorus.workable.com/jobs/312856](https://phosphorus.workable.com/jobs/312856)

Message Eugene at eugene@phosphorus.com if interested. Also if you want to
learn more about the genomics space happy to talk, just send me a message.

------
JED3
Pathlight is the first platform dedicated to helping sales managers. These
managers are critical to any organization’s success (and revenue), but are
stuck with using whiteboards, email, and spreadsheets to do this vital job.

Sales managers use Pathlight every day because it helps them control their
team's pipeline, productivity, and development like they've been doing it for
20+ years.

We’re looking for hungry and talented full-stack engineers to help us.

Pros:

    
    
      - Green field development. An opportunity to build things from scratch and own large parts of the stack.
      - Real world problems. The kind that companies pay $100K+ to solve.
      - Experienced founders. This is our 2nd startup - our first was acquired in 2013.
      - Well-funded and well-run. Series A, low burn. Capital efficiency is important to us.
      - Product market fit. Companies already using it every day.
    

Cons:

    
    
      - Very early. Very uncertain.
      - We’re not going to match your offer from Facebook
      - No free lunches, gym memberships, massages, etc.
      - We play Yacht Rock on Fridays.
    

Our application pulls from a customer’s existing CRM and uses a whole mess of
buzz-words to perform our magic (cue shameless buzzword dump):

    
    
      - Python/Django (Python3, Celery)
      - Machine learning (scikit-learn, numpy)
      - GraphQL (a la Graphene, graphql-js)
      - Thick frontend client (ES6/Babel/React/Flux)
    

If you'd like to apply, please email your resume and contact information to
trey[at]pathlight.co for more information.

~~~
jrowley
The line about yacht rock has me seriously considering applying. Also your
stack and philosophy seem pretty cool.

For the uninitiated, check out this smooth music:

(spotify playlist):
[https://open.spotify.com/user/joer14/playlist/3rhcQpRKJYoeBs...](https://open.spotify.com/user/joer14/playlist/3rhcQpRKJYoeBsSadYCqiK)

(original video series): [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNTARSM-
Fjc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNTARSM-Fjc)

------
dtwhitney
PINATA | Senior Software Engineer | New York, NY | Full time, ONSITE

TECH AT PINATA

We like Facebook's OSS and functional programming. We're happily using React /
Redux/ React Native, and GraphQL for our mobile and web applications, and
Scala (Cats, Http4s, Shapeless, Freestyle, etc.) on the backend.

We like the impact functional programming is having on JavaScript, and very
happy to have Facebook's Flow for static type annotations. We're over-the-moon
with ES6 (or whatever you want to call it) and looking forward to the new
stuff in ES2017. We're even toying around with PureScript for admin tools on
both the backend and frontend.

Our GraphQL API is backed by Scala, and we've bought into the ethos that
GraphQL subtly preaches: CQRS/EventSourcing. We've built this largely with the
Typelevel stack, and it's running on top of AWS Lambda and Kinesis.

YOU

You're a talented and passionate engineer interested in functional
programming, unit testing, and strong type systems, but when necessary you're
willing to relax some constraints to get-things-done.

You work well with your colleagues and have the humility to learn from them
and the talent to teach them.

You are excited about working for an early stage company with promising and
tangible prospects!

If you are interested, please send your resume to dustin@gopinata.com. Our
interview process starts with a phone call to give more information to each
other, followed by a tech interview, which will lead to an offer.

------
arkadiyt
Airbnb | Full time | Onsite: San Francisco, Portland, Seattle, Beijing

Airbnb's mission is for every human being on the planet to Belong Anywhere.
We're growing rapidly and hiring for a lot of positions.

It's a super positive and energetic work environment, with great people,
perks, compensation, and work life balance, and we're solving some pretty
unique tech challenges. You can read more on our tech blog:
[https://medium.com/airbnb-engineering](https://medium.com/airbnb-engineering)

We also contribute heavily to open source:
[https://github.com/airbnb](https://github.com/airbnb)

And we give awesome tech talks - check out our open sourced StreamAlert
project, presented at Enigma 2017:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVtzMy_tNcQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVtzMy_tNcQ)

and a talk about an Android GraphQL client from an Android infrastructure
engineer and Apollo project contributor:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cDEfB1xcLc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cDEfB1xcLc)

Some specific roles we'd like to call out:

\- Security engineering manager:
[https://www.airbnb.com/careers/departments/position/658347](https://www.airbnb.com/careers/departments/position/658347)

\- Android engineer:
[https://www.airbnb.com/careers/departments/position/2281](https://www.airbnb.com/careers/departments/position/2281)

Full list of 150+ positions:
[https://www.airbnb.com/careers/departments](https://www.airbnb.com/careers/departments)

~~~
chandsie
Hey HN! I'm an Android engineer on the mobile growth team and we're looking to
grow our team with another Android engineer (the second role called out
above). Right now there are 4 of us on Android (5 on iOS), working on a
variety of projects related to sharing, referrals, push notifications,
onboarding, login, signup, internationalization, and more! There's two key
things I love about the growth team - First, the ability to experiment on any
idea I think might improve our product, and second, the ability to collaborate
widely across the company on my projects. Even as a new grad new hire (~9
months on the job and right out of college), I was able to go from proposing
an idea, formulating a hypothesis and test plan, to then rolling out the
change because I was able to prove out the value with experimentation. And
across the different things I've worked on I've gotten to work with our
messaging team, trust team, trips team, and search team, to name a few. If you
like driving your own projects, and collaborating with incredibly smart
people, I want you on my team now!

If you've got any further specific questions about this position or Airbnb
generally, feel free to email me (check my profile)!

------
tapad
Tapad | Unify Life Across Devices | Onsite: New York, NY or Oslo, Norway |
$100K - $160K/YR + Bonus

Tapad is the true cross-device partner. By leveraging the power of our
proprietary Tapad Device Graph™, we unify data across all devices to
understand the interests, passions and behaviors of the audiences that matter
most.

Tapad's Open Source technologies (below) handle:

> 2 Mill events/sec, 30+ PB of Data, and sub 10 ms response times.

___________________________________________

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python

Distributed Computing... Mesos, Kafka, Zookeeper

Distributed Databases... Aerospike, Cassandra, Vertica

Distributed Analytics... Hadoop (YARN), Spark 2

Distributed Storage... Ceph, Hadoop (HDFS)

Global Networking... VXLAN, BGP, EVPN, VPLS

___________________________________________

Here are our open roles in Engineering:

Data Engineer (NYC): [http://grnh.se/mskdc31](http://grnh.se/mskdc31)

Data Scientist (NYC): [http://grnh.se/qia7vp1](http://grnh.se/qia7vp1)

Infrastructure Engineer (NYC):
[http://grnh.se/7oalp31](http://grnh.se/7oalp31)

Senior Software Engineer (NYC):
[http://grnh.se/5giaqb1](http://grnh.se/5giaqb1)

Senior Software Engineer (Oslo):
[http://grnh.se/v4bnl51](http://grnh.se/v4bnl51)

VP of Engineering (Oslo): [http://grnh.se/o3lps41](http://grnh.se/o3lps41)

Product Manager (NYC): [http://grnh.se/fwycu11](http://grnh.se/fwycu11)

------
indomitable
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale, Atlanta, San Francisco, Toronto CA |
Onsite/Remote |
[http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers](http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers)

Ultimate Software has been building HR and Payroll software since 1990. We
moved from selling licenses for on-premise installations to a cloud-
based/subscription model in 2002. We are very passionate about building
awesome tools to make people's work lives easier/better. Our motto is People
First, which describes how we build our product, treat our customers and our
amazing company culture.

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time development
positions, including:

    
    
         - DevOps Engineers (San Francisco office)
    
         - Software Engineers (Java, C#)
    
         - Software Test Engineers, and more.
    

About 20% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2016 today.

Here is a link to our job postings!
[http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj](http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj)

You can also email resumes to techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com

~~~
vaibhavdeoda
check out my profile @
[https://linkedin.com/in/vaibhavdeoda](https://linkedin.com/in/vaibhavdeoda)

------
plsoucy
TapClicks | Software Engineer (intermediate to senior) | Montreal, QC |
ONSITE, VISA, SALARY: 50-95k CAD + stock options

* Intermediate to senior software engineers (back-end (LAMP/PHP), front-end (Angular) and full stack)

We build a unified reporting dashboard mostly targeted at marketing agencies,
with connections to 150+ third-party platforms from which we get data through
APIs and FTPs in some cases. We also offer a workflow management tool to help
make our clients more efficient.

TapClicks is #87 in the Inc 5000 list of fastest-growing private US companies
for 2016, and has offices in San Jose (Silicon Valley), Nashville and Boston.

We're looking for people in the Montreal area or willing to move to Montreal.
We're open to sponsoring VISAs for great candidates.

Email me at plsoucy@tapclicks.com if interested. Thanks!

~~~
wishinghand
Other than socialized healthcare, does Montreal have a lower cost of living to
offset a 95k CAD salary for a senior developer?

~~~
canadiancreed
The housing is probably the lowest you'll find in a large city in Canada, but
the taxes are some of the highest so it evens out. 95k in Montreal should go
furthur the it would in Toronto or Vancouver.

------
energysavvy
EnergySavvy | Seattle, WA | Cambridge, MA | Onsite

EnergySavvy is on a mission to help solve one of the world’s biggest
challenges: energy. We work with electric and gas utilities across the country
to improve the way consumers and businesses interact with energy at work and
in their homes, and better serve their customers.

To give you a sense of our favorite technologies, our team works with: Flask,
Python, React, Git, and PostgreSQL, but we don’t expect you to walk in the
door knowing them.

We’re hiring for a few key roles in our Cambridge and Seattle offices:

Seattle:

* Software Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2pBy6yQ](http://bit.ly/2pBy6yQ)

* Senior Full-Stack Engineer (Strong back-end, Front-end is a plus): [http://bit.ly/2ppgoOo](http://bit.ly/2ppgoOo)

* Client Engagement Professional: [http://bit.ly/2pBxPfi](http://bit.ly/2pBxPfi)

Cambridge:

*Software Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2qmpUTQ](http://bit.ly/2qmpUTQ)

Email christine at energysavvy.com to find out more or apply online.

------
lexi-mono
Hey everyone, sorry if this is a bit off-topic.

Every month I scan the previous months’ Who Is Hiring thread and build stats
around the most popular languages.

Hope someone finds this useful. Constructive feedback welcome.

[http://langstats.azurewebsites.net/](http://langstats.azurewebsites.net/)

~~~
infinite8s
It would be interesting to move up one level of job abstraction and see which
business/industries are growing/shrinking over the past year.

------
zillyhome
Stealth startup | Ruby (RoR), Node, or PM | Bay Area + remote (we're flexible)
| Full-time and part-time | Competitive salaries depending on experience

We are a stealth company, with millions in seed funding, founded by serial
entrepreneurs looking to crack open the unyielding world of real estate and
homeownership. We're a global team that loves to move fast, laughs in the face
of nasty-hairy challenges that lay in our path, and isn't afraid to spend
money to get the best and leverage our time. If you're an audacious soul
looking to tackle one of the biggest problems that plagues our society today
and yearning to join an experienced team at the ground floor, then hit us up!

We have a slight bias towards developers with a few years of experience, but
if you're especially intrigued and are a self-motivated developer, hit us up
anyways. Let's chat!

Email your resume and (optional) references to code to us at jobs <at>
zilly.email

------
Rabot
Ledger (YC W17) | Software Engineer | Washington, DC | $100k-150k, equity,
Full Time, onsite |
[https://www.ledgerinvesting.com/](https://www.ledgerinvesting.com/)

We are making insurance as an asset class, potentially bringing the next
trillion dollar market to life and changing the insurance gets priced
everywhere.

We work with tons of financial data and we have everything to build: from APIs
to UI for investors and insurance companies.

contact: aymeric@ledgerinvesting.com

------
swesthafer
PayPal | San Jose, CA | Fulltime | Onsite (relocation available) | Hiring
Javascript Application Engineers

PayPal is looking for JavaScript engineers who want to work both in the
browser and on the server-side in Node.js. Over the past couple of years,
we've worked hard to migrate our entire web application stack to Node and
powerful client-side apps and we're looking to turn the dial towards product
experimentation and innovation. We need your engineering ability and your
desire to be a part of the whole product!

I’m a manager on the Online Checkout (that’s the “Pay with PayPal” button and
experience) engineering team. We're looking for experienced JavaScript
developers. My team is currently working primarily with Angular on the client
and Kraken on Node. If you've got experience with React, we're actively
exploring doing an inside-out migration of our application and could use your
expertise. As most Node shops go, we're leveraging a whole lot of other open
source tools as well and we're very supportive of open source activities for
our people.

We have several openings within my team as well as within other teams--so drop
me a line even if my particular opening doesn't sound interesting and I'll
help you find the right place! You can contact me at swesthafer at paypal dot
com.

------
SJES
Raising the Floor | Installation Expert | Anywhere | Full time, 6 month
contract Anytime, Anywhere, Any Computer Access. At Raising the Floor, we’re
an international coalition of individuals and organizations dedicated to
ensuring that the Internet, and everything available through it, is accessible
to people with accessibility barriers due to disability, literacy, digital
literacy, or aging, and regardless of their economic resources. We are looking
for a talented software engineer to lead and develop one of the associated
systems of GPII called Installation on Demand (IoD). This system will allow
GPII to install and use Assistive Technology (AT) software on demand, whenever
required by a user. This is a 6-month Contractor full-time position. REQUIRED:
3+ years experience in developing installation software - particularly in
systems where users do not have admin privileges. Other skills: • 3+ years of
experience developing in one or more programming languages on a daily basis
(e.g., JavaScript, Go, C/C++). • 3+ years of experience in systems
programming. • Experience with software distributions and/or complex software
deployment systems. • Experience with cloud computing and storage platforms
(AWS, etc.). • Experience with large scale and globally-distributed
deployments. • Experience advocating for the end-user through all of the
phases of the product development process. • Experience working successfully
with a remote distributed team. • Able to work independently to complete tasks
on schedule without close supervision. • Highly motivated, self-directed, and
able to thrive in ambiguity. To apply, please send resume to
jobs@raisingthefloor.org Website about the project: gpii.net

~~~
linkregister
You can have separate lines by leaving an empty line in between.

    
    
        Like
    
        this

------
localhost3000
Mensch Labs | Product Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite
preferred | [http://rep.ai/](http://rep.ai/)

We are a small team (6) building tools to change the way businesses
communicate with customers. Our product, Rep, combines customer context,
machine learning, and a slick app that enables organizations to build
meaningful relationships through mobile and desktop messaging.

We're actively looking for builders — folks that want to contribute more than
code. Your specialization is less important than your desire and ability to
learn fast and adapt to shifting technologies.

We're founded by ex-Googlers with deep experience in messaging,
personalization, and machine learning, and we're backed by some of the top
investors in Silicon Valley: Accel Partners, First Round Capital, SV Angel,
and Forerunner Ventures.

We offer competitive salaries, meaningful equity and generous health, dental
and vision benefits. If you are a member of an underrepresented group in
technology, we strongly encourage you to apply.

Technologies: Python, Postgres, WebSockets, React, Redux, ML, etc.

Drop us a note at hi@menschlabs.com with a link to your LinkedIn, a resume, or
anything else we should know. We’ll get back to you quickly!

\--

p.s. I love working here. The team is smart and talented but also deeply good,
respectful, and empathetic.

~~~
jeminewo
wish i was a builder. i loved the elevator pitch. when you're in need of
project or operational management please reach out- jeminewo@gmail.com

------
nsamuell
Pathgather - [http://pathgather.com](http://pathgather.com) \- ONSITE - New
York, NY (NYC)

Pathgather is a fully-funded enterprise learning startup (Techstars '14)
focused on helping employees at Fortune 500 companies advance their careers by
learning new skills. Our platform is used by some of the largest companies in
the world (HP, Visa, Qualcomm, etc.) to aggregate learning content from both
public providers (e.g. Udacity, Pluralsight) and private catalogs (internal
learning systems), empower their employees to share what they're learning
(e.g. articles from HN), and track employee progress towards career goals.
We've got real revenue, real customers, and a real opportunity to make
learning better for employees everywhere.

We're looking for Backend and Frontend Engineers to join the engineering team.
Our two teams interface via our GraphQL API; this means our frontend engineers
can query exactly the data they need and our backend engineers can focus on
more interesting problems than fetching data for views.

As a Backend Engineer, you'll leverage our PostgreSQL schema heavily to
enforce our business logic via DB constraints, trigger functions, and all
kinds of fun things... When you aren't designing database models, you'll be
writing integrations with a variety of external services, working on our
machine learning models, and - of course - LEARNING.

As a Frontend Engineer, you'll be tasked with implementing the "delight" our
customers have grown to expect from our product. This means focusing on the
right interactions and keeping everything clean, consistent, and reusable.
React, of course, helps a ton for this.

If any of this sounds interesting, contact me (neville@pathgather.com, CTO) or
apply to our careers link below!

BACKEND ENGINEER (Ruby/Postgres/GraphQL), $100-130k,
[https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/e700098b-b552-4b10-a5a5-e0e...](https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/e700098b-b552-4b10-a5a5-e0e1e49a4154)

FRONTEND ENGINEER (React/React Native/CSS), $100-130k,
[https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/8a543314-5444-468c-85ce-3ed...](https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/8a543314-5444-468c-85ce-3ede0320f0af)

------
roddylindsay
Hustle | Software Engineer | San Francisco and New York | ONSITE

Hustle is a peer-to-peer text messaging platform that provides organizations
across the country with an affordable, efficient, and effective tool to reach
their supporters. By facilitating two-way conversations, Hustle’s clients
maintain genuine, personal dialogues with hundreds, thousands, and even
millions of people.

Our clients include Planned Parenthood, Human Rights Campaign, and Our
Revolution (Bernie Sanders' organization). It's 48 times more effective than
making phone calls.

See a recent article about us in The Hill: "Left Finds New Online Tools To
Fight Trump": [http://thehill.com/policy/technology/320195-left-finds-
new-o...](http://thehill.com/policy/technology/320195-left-finds-new-online-
tools-to-fight-trump)

We use JavaScript, React, React Native and Node.js through out our stack. It's
a stack that heavily rewards generalists that just want to ship things.

Hustle was started by engineers from Facebook and MongoDB and is backed by top
VC firms including Social Capital and Index Ventures.

Please apply on our site to learn more about us and our growing team of 30!

[http://hustle.life/jobs](http://hustle.life/jobs)

------
dickfickling
Dave.com | Senior Web/Mobile Engineer | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE | Full Time

Dave.com is disrupting the $36b overdraft fee industry. From within our (React
Native) iOS and Android apps, users can request a paycheck advance of up to
$250 with no interest.

We are a product and engineering-driven company first and are focused on
building a quality team vs a large team. You will be a formative part of our
company culture moving forward. To that point, we want someone that can take
ownership of a project from beginning to end and can do it on their own. We’ll
be there to support you but not hold your hand.

Backed by Mark Cuban, SV Angel, the Chernin Group, Kraft, Diplo, and others,
we're well funded and located in sunny Los Angeles.

Requirements:

* Frontend and backend web development experience

* 3+ years of Javascript

* At least one professional project built with React

* Familiarity with web and mobile security best practices

Stack:

* API: Python/Flask, PostgreSQL, Redis, hosted on AWS

* Website: React (static, hosted on S3)

* iOS/Android: React Native

We're a small team of six (four engineers) looking to add another engineer to
the mix. Apply directly to me at dick@dave.com or on AngelList at
[https://angel.co/dave-com/jobs/234404-senior-software-
engine...](https://angel.co/dave-com/jobs/234404-senior-software-engineer).

~~~
zeusk
I'm curious, you mention that users can request a paycheck advance of $250
with no-interest - but then how do you capitalize that, moreover aren't you
losing the interest on the lent money for that month?

------
contingencies
Infinite Food | Hackers / Mechanical Engineers / Applied Materials Scientists
/ Food Scientists and Technologists / Multilingual Multiplatform Mobile App
Developers | Shenzhen | $neg + equity available | Full-time or REMOTE |
[http://8-food.com/](http://8-food.com/)

Work on what you want, within reason. Help define the company and take
ownership of your chosen field.

Registered in Hong Kong, we are a small, mainland China based, international
team in the mid prototyping phase, approaching prep-for-manufacturing on a
novel series of distributed food service locations supporting automated food
preparation and retail. You can look at them as scaled down factories, robotic
chefs or one large distributed just-in-time custom food manufacturing system
including the associated logistics network. Fresh ingredients and personalized
customer orders in, tasty cooked food out.

We are in perfect unison with the largest trends in the sector (convenience,
personalization, mobile ordering, commodification of last mile delivery), are
already oversubscribed for our next investment round and are currently
doubling down by moving to Shenzhen. We have great experience with China, less
in manufacturing, lots in complex systems and emerging technology, and
multiple successful exits globally.

Mandarin speakers well regarded, but Chinese knowledge is not required. Clear
written technical communication in English is mandatory. Skills and experience
first, qualifications a distant second. We respect execution.

Email in profile, please include 'Candidate: <Desired Job Title>' in subject.
No recruiters.

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) - San Francisco - onsite

Right now the market for educational software is a mess. It’s incredibly
difficult for developers to get their products into schools, and it’s even
harder for them to scale. School districts spend tons of money on learning
applications, but they have no way of knowing if students are even using the
apps they’re purchasing. Teachers know there’s great software out there, but
relatively simple challenges like getting 30 students logged in at once make
using it impossible.

At Clever, we’re working to change all that. We provide schools with a free
API and single sign-on solution that makes using educational apps a breeze.
We’ve grown fast: after four years, half of all schools in the US (68,000
schools) are using our platform. Our goals are much bigger than that, though.
We want to be two things:

-a single place where schools can easily integrate, manage and analyze all the software they’re using, and

-a single identity that students can use to see everything they’ve learned across multiple apps.

We’re a team of just over 100 (40 engineers) based in downtown SF, and we’re
looking for engineers who enjoy working in (or would enjoy learning) Golang,
Node and React. More generally, we want people who are sharp, adaptable, and
passionate about improving the way education works for everyone.

Check us out at
[https://clever.com/about/jobs](https://clever.com/about/jobs), or check out
one of our product releases here:
[https://clever.com/products/badges](https://clever.com/products/badges)

------
jeffkeeling
Full-stack Developer & Designer | HigherMe (YC W2015 & 43North 2016) |
[https://higherme.com](https://higherme.com) | Boston, MA, Buffalo, NY, San
Francisco, CA | REMOTE/ONSITE | Full-time

HigherMe is removing the grind of finding and staffing hourly jobs. Job-
seekers only have to fill out one application for thousands of jobs positions.
They don’t even have to apply for jobs themselves as employers can reach out
instead. Our platform helps both sides in this process with features like
text-to-apply and job interview scheduling while employers can easily keep
track of applicants all the way to the on-boarding process.

Our engineering department is looking for a mid/senior-level full-stack
developer to begin work on a set of custom features requested by a client. Our
codebase consists of React.js and PHP Laravel.

We are also seeking a designer who is able to handle both the UI and UX side
of things. This position would involve crafting marketing materials, landing
pages, and app flow. The designer will end up dictating a huge portion of our
site's look, feel, and branding.

We’ll start the interview process with a phone interview followed by video
interviews with other relevant members of the team.

Apply on Angelist: Full-stack developer:
[https://angel.co/higherme/jobs/235702-full-stack-
developer](https://angel.co/higherme/jobs/235702-full-stack-developer)
Designer: [https://angel.co/higherme/jobs/235708-ui-ux-
designer](https://angel.co/higherme/jobs/235708-ui-ux-designer)

------
retrimaniac
Retrium | Full-Stack Javascript Engineer | U.S. Only | REMOTE,
SALARY:70k-130k, [https://www.retrium.com/jobs](https://www.retrium.com/jobs)

* U.S.-based applicants only please! *

Retrium is looking for a senior full-stack developer to help us build out our
amazing agile retrospectives platform. We need someone who has hands-on
experience with our tech stack (Node+React+Redux+ES6) preferably in a fast
paced startup environment.

We're a startup and things move pretty fast around here. It's exciting. It's
also relatively unstructured; it's on you to figure out the best way to get
things done.

We care deeply about the developer experience. As a result, we regularly pay
off our tech debt and review new technologies that makes development enjoyable
and effective.

The team is small and close-knit. We have fun. Everyone has a ton of
responsibility. And people love working here!

Retrium is a fully distributed/remote company. Work from home, or from a
coworking spot. It's up to you. We Slack a lot and we love Sococo for our
virtual office. Some people love the idea of working remotely; some don't.
Make sure you do.

This job isn't for everyone. We're looking for a truly senior level
contributor who can thrive in a fast-paced, remote work environment. Think
that sounds like you? We'd love to hear from you.

Please submit your application via [https://angel.co/retrium/jobs/186672-full-
stack-javascript-e...](https://angel.co/retrium/jobs/186672-full-stack-
javascript-engineer)

------
Kaedon
ChowNow | Los Angeles, CA (Playa Vista) | Full Time | Onsite |
[https://www.chownow.com/](https://www.chownow.com/)

At ChowNow, we build online ordering systems for thousands of restaurants.
We're launching new projects in the coming months that I'm really excited
about. I love working here as a software engineer. It's a great balance of
challenge, innovation, and freedom.

We're looking to bring on a Principal Front-End developer to help us build out
the new products and update some of the existing ones. We use React for our
newest projects and have some Ember.js projects too. The position is here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/chownow/909fd10f-ff59-434d-8cf6-efb271...](https://jobs.lever.co/chownow/909fd10f-ff59-434d-8cf6-efb271ed276c?lever-
via=MO5-ac-qvc)

In addition, we'd like to hire another backend / full-stack engineer to work
on our Python-based services. This is the team I'm on! We have interesting
opportunities coming up related to scaling, architecture, and the new
products.
[https://jobs.lever.co/chownow/a9dc2301-e807-4e6e-b0eb-54e2a6...](https://jobs.lever.co/chownow/a9dc2301-e807-4e6e-b0eb-54e2a6e98be5?lever-
via=MO5-ac-qvc)

You can find all our open positions on our careers page at
[https://jobs.lever.co/chownow?lever-via=MO5-ac-
qvc](https://jobs.lever.co/chownow?lever-via=MO5-ac-qvc). If you're interested
or have questions what it's like to work here, please contact me at
kevinlondon@chownow.com or our recruiter, Candice, at candice@chownow.com.

------
amattn
Armory | San Mateo, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

[http://go.Armory.io/YC-Apply](http://go.Armory.io/YC-Apply)

Armory is a YC W14 startup called based in San Mateo (very near Caltrain). We
are working on making cloud software deployments, safe, trivial and ultimately
boring.

Today we are looking to hire our 3rd engineer. If you are interested in making
deployments less painful, we should chat. If you are a polyglot engineer, we
should definitely chat. If you are familiar with AWS or similar dynamic cloud-
based configuration and architecture, we should absolutely chat.

We’re small and growing but we’ve got paying customers (including a Fortune
100 company) and a strong culture. Diversity and collaboration are important
parts of who we are. We value creativity, ability to prioritize and the
importance of sharing knowledge.

Our CEO wrote a great post here about our long term vision you can find here:

[http://blog.armory.io/the-armory-manifesto/](http://blog.armory.io/the-
armory-manifesto/)

Click on the link below to apply. Be aware of the confidence gap* and remember
that you do not have to match all the listed requirements exactly to apply.

[http://go.Armory.io/YC-Apply](http://go.Armory.io/YC-Apply)

* confidence gap: [http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2014/05/the-conf...](http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2014/05/the-confidence-gap/359815/)

------
avj_vs
Vector Software, Inc. | Software Engineers and Research Engineers | London, UK
| ONSITE, REMOTE

Vector Software is a leading provider of innovative software testing solutions
for safety and mission critical embedded applications. Software development
organizations that need to solve complex quality problems use Vector
Software’s VectorCAST line of products to perform dynamic software analysis.

[http://www.vectorcast.com](http://www.vectorcast.com)

Without sounding cliché, we offer work looking at interesting problems in the
area of software engineering, compiler design and automated test. We work
closely with our customers to come up with innovative (and often bespoke)
solutions to problems they are facing _now_ \-- this means your work will
often see immediate validation.

Within Europe, we are looking to hire:

    
    
        * Software engineers, with a focus on third-party integrations
    
        * Research engineers, with a focus on automated software engineering and security
    
        * Junior software engineers (inexperienced or graduate)
    
        * Interns (any duration -- reach out and we can see what we can do!)
    

Anyone with a background in operating systems, compiler design, formal methods
or static analysis are greatly encouraged to apply! Experience with C/C++ is a
must for all roles, experience with Python is a benefit.

We are predominately looking to hire for positions in our London office (the
Strand, London), but we will consider exceptional remote candidates for the
research engineer positions.

Feel free to reach out to me directly if you have an interest in any of these
roles: andrew.jones [at] vectorcast.com.

------
stormy
BloomReach | Backend Engineer | Bangalore | Full Time | Onsite |
[http://bloomreach.com](http://bloomreach.com)

BloomReach brings businesses the first open and intelligent Digital Experience
Platform (DXP), designed to accelerate the path to conversion, increase
revenue, and grow customer loyalty.

Backend Engineers at BloomReach own and lead the design and development of our
core technology components that serve over 20% of e-commerce users in U.S.

A few of our latest Bangalore-based projects:

    
    
      • Product Search for billions of interactions and millions of products
    
      • A Distributed, highly scalable content indexing system
    
      • Real time auto-complete system
    

What you would have done :

    
    
      • Got yourself a B.Tech/M.Tech or equivalent degree in Computer Science
    
      • Built software solutions for 2-6 years dabbling in backend first languages, such as C/C++, Java, Scala, Python.
    
      • Loved designing and analyzing applications end to end, which communicate with each other via services and APIs
    
      • Used map-reduce or large-scale data processing (e.g Hadoop), Linux serving systems, databases
    
      • Maintained distributed systems at significant scale in a production environment.
    
      • Have fun stories of how you broke systems (and how you then fixed them) :)
    
      • Brownie points for being an Open Source contributor.
    

If this is you and you can prove it, we’re interested in talking to you about
joining our top-flight engineering team. To get the conversation started, send
along a cool piece of code, a link to something you’ve built or a hack that
you’re proud of to ZGFtYXlhbnRpLmdob3NoQGJsb29tcmVhY2guY29t . We can’t wait to
have a look.

~~~
iamkdev
base64 :-)

------
btmerr
Seed (YC W15) - Online Business Banking - [https://seed.co](https://seed.co)

ONSITE in San Francisco or Portland, REMOTE (US)

Role: Backend Engineer, iOS Engineer

Stack: Golang, Swift, Docker, AWS

Skills:

We value core software engineering experience, so being comfortable working
w/o a framework and being able to code in other languages are a big plus.

Process:

Phone intro, phone screen, onsite + technical interview, decision. We strive
to complete this process within 2 weeks if a candidates schedule permits.

Apply: [https://seed.co/jobs/](https://seed.co/jobs/)

Please include a cover letter and mention that you found us on HN. Also feel
free to reach out to me at brian at seed.co

What we do:

We’re taking on the challenge of modernizing small business banking. We’re
building beautiful, easy-to-use tools for banking, invoicing, expense
tracking, and more, so our members can focus on helping their businesses
thrive. Those tools also need to integrate smoothly with often-antiquated
banking systems, and be bank-level secure. It’s a huge challenge, but one we
enjoy tackling every day.

Recent press: [https://seed.co/press/](https://seed.co/press/)

~~~
akinwale
A little confused by the locations. By REMOTE (US), do you mean only people
located in the US can apply?

~~~
disordinary
Yes, that is what it means.

------
rjspotter
Apartment Therapy Media | Back End Engineer | REMOTE |
[http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/jobs/](http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/jobs/)

The job posting in the link does a good job of describing what we do and how
(if I do say so myself). Short version; No heros, no assholes, do a good job,
and build stuff that allows you to sleep at night under reasonably high load.
We are also a remote first team and have an emphasis on learning and
development.

The hiring process is mostly blind and is designed to match how we work on a
day-to-day basis. There are no whiteboard sessions or brain-teasers.

~~~
gletard
Is this US only remote ? Or you can consider remote engineers from other
countries?

~~~
scribu
From their open positions list, it looks like it's US-only.

------
lyime
Terminal 49 (YC Founders) | First Engineer | SF / Oakland | Onsite (Relo ok)
[https://www.terminal49.com/](https://www.terminal49.com/)

Terminal 49 is a trucking service, we help move containers for large importers
and exporters. Our software automates 80% of the manual tasks and reduces
operational overhead, by way reducing the cost of transportation. Our mission
is to make global trade cheaper and more efficient for businesses. Today we
are operational in the Port of Oakland, we are moving over 80 containers/month
for over a dozen customers.

We are looking for our first three key hires.

    
    
      - Software engineer (Full stack web) 
      - Sales 
      - Account & Operations Manager
    

\-- Re: Software engineer

We are looking for people who have shipped products before. Our stack: API
built on Rails 5 and Postgres. Ember.js front-end.

I am one of the founders. I am really excited about helping improve the
container shipping space and I am looking for talented and driven people to
join me in our mission. If you are interested in being part of the founding
team, email me akshay@terminal49.com

------
gibrown
Automattic (WordPress.com, Jetpack, WooCommerce, .blog, Polldaddy, Gravatar) |
Search Wrangler | Full Time | REMOTE

We're a distributed company with employees in >50 countries. Help us influence
search and recommendations for the 27% of the Web that runs on WordPress.

We're looking to take our search infrastructure up a few notches. A bit on
what we're working on:

\- We have some good distributed systems deployed that we are constantly
improving: [https://data.blog/2016/05/03/state-of-wordpress-com-
elastics...](https://data.blog/2016/05/03/state-of-wordpress-com-
elasticsearch-systems-2016/)

\- Various versions of search, related posts, and recommendations have been
launched over the years, but we've only recently had good enough tracking to
easily test algorithm changes at our scale. Lot's of new data available for
improving search relevancy.

\- Billion plus unique users of our search systems each month, searching in
every language that humans use.

\- Search is not just about the algorithm. We're working to build great user
interfaces and product integrations that engage users.

No walls around the garden. Make the Open Web a smarter place.

[http://automattic.com/work-with-us/search-
wrangler/](http://automattic.com/work-with-us/search-wrangler/)

Our hiring process can take a bit of time. Read about it here:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=automattic+hiring+process#q=...](https://www.google.com/search?q=automattic+hiring+process#q=automattic+trial+period)

------
irene_ling
Lazada eLogistics | Regional Head of Data | Singapore | Onsite | Full-time

See the full JD here:
[https://sg.linkedin.com/jobs/view/274806975](https://sg.linkedin.com/jobs/view/274806975).

Apply by emailing your solution to the below filter to irene.ling@lazada.com.
Please have “[your name] - Regional Head of Data - HN” as the subject line.

 _Technical Questions_

Here ([http://i.imgur.com/ImdVZBI.png](http://i.imgur.com/ImdVZBI.png)) is a
simplified model of the systems used by a fictional online retailer. Their
three systems track the flow of an order placed on their website, through
their warehouse, and to the point of delivery. Each system uses its own
database (MySQL for the shop, PostgreSQL for the warehouse, etc.). The systems
communicate to each other via API calls (that are not shown here).

Please review the model and be prepared to discuss it with us. When we talk,
we'll ask you how you would answer queries about this fictional business.
These will be high-level questions and not deeply technical. We'll also want
to hear your opinion of the model, its limitations, and how it could be
improved.

1\. Write a query to count the number of products across all orders received
by the warehouse system today (the PostgreSQL database).

2\. Given an order_id, how would you find its last GPS coordinates?

3\. What do you think is the most serious problem among these systems, and
why? (We are not looking for a specific answer, we want to know what _you_
think is a problem.)

4\. Why do you think this fictional company chose Redis for their delivery
system, and is it a good choice?

------
akurilin
Front Row Education -- San Francisco, CA --
[https://www.frontrowed.com](https://www.frontrowed.com)

* Senior Backend Engineer (REMOTE): [https://frontrow.workable.com/j/463B843754](https://frontrow.workable.com/j/463B843754)

* Senior Frontend Engineer (REMOTE): [https://frontrow.workable.com/j/0BE3FFDE8C](https://frontrow.workable.com/j/0BE3FFDE8C)

Come change how 6.5+ million US students learn Math and Language Arts. Use
data, advanced type systems, great product design and deep pedagogy to change
lives.

World class, tight-knit colocated + distributed engineering team in
continental US. One of the world's highest traffic Haskell products out there,
100% of backend and tools are in Haskell.

Big presence and stewardship of the Open Source community.

Use the best and simplest tools for the job, maintain the no-firefighting
culture, sleep soundly at night.

Front Row is a venture funded, revenue generating Series-A YCombinator 2013
startup.

Keywords: Haskell, React.JS, FlowType, Ansible, AWS, PostgreSQL

------
roycoding
Arundo | Multiple roles | Houston, Oslo | Full-Time | ONSITE

Arundo is a startup building a data platform for industries with sensor-laden
equipment, such as oil and gas, shipping, renewables, utilities, and
transportation. Our platform and associated tools allow customers to easily
create streaming data pipelines and build and deploy machine learning models.
We are a distributed team with offices in Houston, Texas, Oslo, Norway, and
Palo Alto, California and work with customers around the world.

We are currently expanding our team by more than 50% and hiring for roles
across the company, including:

\- Data scientists (Houston and Oslo)

\- DevOps (Houston)

\- Full-stack developers (Houston and Oslo)

\- UI/UX (Houston)

\- Technical project managers (Houston and Oslo)

\- More…

All positions are onsite in the locations specified.

Other things to know:

\- We welcome candidates from all backgrounds and demographics.

\- Arundo is a fast growing startup with constantly changing needs.

\- We value independent workers and nice, enthusiastic people, who happen to
be very good at what they do.

Please check our website for a full listing:
[https://www.arundo.com/about#hiring](https://www.arundo.com/about#hiring)

~~~
stephenhuey
I can vouch for these guys being cool people as I bump into some of them in
the Station Houston kitchen from time to time!

------
bqe
Software Engineer | DefenseStorm | Seattle, WA | ONSITE
[https://www.defensestorm.com](https://www.defensestorm.com)

DefenseStorm is a cybersecurity startup that helps banks and other financial
institutions manage the deluge of security data that they produce. We take all
of the security critical information and then alert on what's important,
generate reports, and show cool dashboards.

We use AngularJS, Typescript, Java 8, C#.NET, PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, and
we're built on AWS.

The engineers we're looking for are serious about security, performance, and
UX. We're trying to build a useful, secure app that solves real problems.

We are a fast paced startup that knows the value of a healthy work-life
balance.

Read about our engineering culture here:

[https://www.defensestorm.com/about](https://www.defensestorm.com/about)

and

[https://www.defensestorm.com/cybermind/engineering-
culture](https://www.defensestorm.com/cybermind/engineering-culture)

------
jcberk
Jobcase | Boston/Cambridge MA | onsite | interns / full time |
[https://www.jobcase.com/about_us](https://www.jobcase.com/about_us)

Jobcase runs a set of job boards and a professional social network focused on
the 3/4 of the country that doesn't have a four-year college degree. We're
growing quickly, with 70MM registered members, and are self-funded to 100+
employees, so we're highly focused on data-driven decisions and making smart
capacity investments for the future. We've just been voted one of Boston
Business Journal's Best Places to Work (again!).

Recruiting for multiple roles, especially:

 _Platform engineer_ \- Build all our core systems (including interesting
architecture/scaling problems), working on a well-documented code base in a
team with a strong review culture and very clear communications. We use a
Java/Hibernate stack; happy to talk to people with experience in comparable
technologies.

 _Data science / analytics / information retrieval_ \- Help our members find
relevant advice and jobs, and our colleagues make good decisions. Have a
direct impact on revenue and on engagement, working with a team that's making
major optimizations for our members and with colleagues who are uniformly
data-savvy.

Interview process is a phone screen, then onsite interviews, with onsite
design exercise and/or take-home coding/analysis exercise. Happy to answer
questions, jberk at jobcase.com - my team works pretty closely with both of
those teams.

[http://www.jobcase.com/locations/4Od3KKqq7pBUVSLdOt5YCwfo/nz...](http://www.jobcase.com/locations/4Od3KKqq7pBUVSLdOt5YCwfo/nzrsagNgjg18QzdOKcLpbpvq/jobcase-
cambridge-201-broadway/apply)

~~~
raybb
Hello, you have your post tagged with interns but I don't see any internship
jobs posted on your site. Where could I see the positions available?

------
folz
Thistle | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite,
[https://jobs.lever.co/thistle.co/4a7a1753-162c-4dae-87b7-b10...](https://jobs.lever.co/thistle.co/4a7a1753-162c-4dae-87b7-b10ddab86602)

Thistle delivers delicious, organic and healthy meals as a subscription - "put
your diet on autopilot". We're an early-stage, rapidly growing health &
wellness startup in the Bay Area.

We're hiring software engineers (senior and junior; we're good about on-the-
job training) for:

\- Building our consumer website, with a focus on helping customers understand
all the nutrition and health benefits in their meals.

\- Kitchen/Ops infrastructure for designing, preparing and delivering
thousands of meals in a day.

\- Growth: Experiment with new user acquisition and engagement strategies.

I'm also a software engineer here - I actually joined Thistle after reaching
out from an earlier HN Hiring thread. It works!

Our stack is Python/Django on the backend, some Javascript on the frontend,
(forthcoming) app in React Native. Experience with those technologies is a
plus but not required - if you're a fast learner we will be just as interested
in what you like to eat for lunch.

Interview: phone screen, then visit HQ to try the food and discuss/pair
program with our codebase. No brainteasers.

Apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/thistle.co/4a7a1753-162c-4dae-87b7-b10...](https://jobs.lever.co/thistle.co/4a7a1753-162c-4dae-87b7-b10ddab86602)
and if you have any questions or just want to chat, feel free to email me
<rodney> AT <thistle>.<co>. Please, no recruiters or agencies!

(note: .co, not .com)

------
benjlang
Spoke | Software Engineer - AI and Learning | San Francisco |
[http://askspoke.com](http://askspoke.com)

Spoke is a young, well funded, San Francisco-based startup that is reinventing
workplace ticketing systems. Our goal is to make Spoke the primary business
application that companies use for all of their knowledge and service
requests. We’re a small team of designers, engineers and machine-learning
experts who are repeat entrepreneurs and most recently worked at Google and
Twitter.

We are looking for exceptional engineers to join our team in San Francisco. At
Spoke we are using ML and NLP technologies to make workplace ticketing systems
smarter. The work spans many disciplines: Information Retrieval, NLP, ML, and
deep learning.

You can learn more and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/askspoke/135f082c-de82-4875-bbd1-35f6a...](https://jobs.lever.co/askspoke/135f082c-de82-4875-bbd1-35f6a1ce7ad0)

jobs@askspoke.com

------
timols
Aconex | San Francisco, CA USA, Melbourne, Australia| Full-time | Senior
Software Engineer, Senior UI Engineer | ONSITE | $135k+

Aconex is a highly profitable project collaboration company with most of the
worlds largest construction companies as customers. We are to construction
projects what Atlassian is to software projects.

We're looking to build a team of experienced software developers to help us
bring a new product to market with a strong financial aspect. Our stack is
based on a service oriented architecture, so we have a number of different
technologies at play - Java, Go, Ruby, Python etc. To begin with, you'll be
working with Java 8 (using Dropwizard), Angular, Typescript as well as many
other tools.

Love to chat stack, so if you're interested - reach out!

Technology choice is open for discussion on new services that we start.

More about us: [https://www.aconex.com](https://www.aconex.com) If you're
interested, email me at tolshansky(at )aconex( dot)com

------
spark100
EasyPost | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite | Senior Engineer

EasyPost is a fast growing startup that provides a RESTful API to
revolutionize the entire shipping process for e-commerce companies.

We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer with Ruby on Rails, Python, or
Go experience to join the EasyPost team. If you love to code, want to build
APIs, and work on a small team of collaborative developers to build meaningful
products, then we’d love to meet you!

Check out our API:
[https://www.easypost.com/docs/api.html](https://www.easypost.com/docs/api.html)

We can offer you a competitive base salary, equity, comprehensive benefits,and
flexible work hours/PTO. Our interview process includes one phone call and
then one onsite technical meeting with the rest of the team.

Please apply on our jobs page and we will contact you:
[https://jobs.lever.co/easypost](https://jobs.lever.co/easypost)

------
arobbins
Factual | Engineers and data lovers | Los Angeles, Shanghai |
www.factual.com/jobs#openings

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Bing, Apple, Facebook and Groupon.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop/Spark.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings](https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings)

------
Infosourcer
Cloudera | Engineering (& More) | Onsite | Globally

Cloudera was founded in 2008 to help businesses capture, store and analyze
that data. We built a software platform that can handle the huge amounts of
data now available. We developed a powerful collection of processing and
analytic capabilities. Our customers are able to ask very deep questions of
their data, and get their answers quickly.

From the beginning, we recognized that data could drive social, as well as
commercial, value. For example:

* Producing and distributing clean energy is easier and cheaper if we can instrument wind farms, solar collectors and transmission networks, and continuously optimize them. * There are seven billion people in the world today, but the population will grow to nine billion by the year 2050. We must feed two billion more people but won’t find much new arable farmland. If we can analyze data on soil chemistry, model weather accurately and select the varieties of seeds best suited to produce in those conditions, we can increase crop yields. * Genetic analysis, both of patients and of the diseases that afflict them, provides a rich toolbox for interfering with disease onset and progression, and offers the hope of designing new drugs that can cure many varieties of cancer in our lifetimes.

Cloudera was also started "because we believe that data makes things that are
impossible today, possible tomorrow. There’s more data coming, and there are
plenty of impossible things to work on. Our journey is only well begun." ~Mike
Olson, Cloudera CSO

If you would like to join us on this exciting journey, check out the
possibilities on our website-"There are plenty of impossible things still to
be done."

To learn more & apply for our current openings in the US, Asia-Pacific, Latin
America,and Europe/Middle East/Africa, check us out here
[https://goo.gl/Pm87Mj](https://goo.gl/Pm87Mj)

------
adam_gyroscope
Gyroscope | Software Engineer & Data Science | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
Full-time | [https://gyroscope.cc](https://gyroscope.cc)

Gyroscope Software ([https://gyroscope.cc](https://gyroscope.cc)) is providing
simple to use developer tools for optimizing mobile user engagement on a per-
user basis using ML. We've just closed our seed round and hiring our first
engineer. Our long-term goal is provide ML-based developer tools that solve
real problems.

We're build on Go, Python, R, Objective-C, & various cloud bits. A detailed
description of both jobs is at
[https://gyroscope.cc/jobs](https://gyroscope.cc/jobs)

Feel free to mail me at adam@gyroscope.cc if you've questions or are
interested in applying!

------
yesokayawesome
Parkour | Development Lead | Budapest (Hungary) | Onsite, VISA

\---

We're building drive-thru payments, turning your car into a payment token - to
park, fuel, and (sure, why not) buy fast food without stopping to pay.

We're looking for the right person to take up software tech and build a team
together with. It's not meant to be an easy comfy job - be in it if you want
to learn and gain experience rapidly, and take part in _creation_ instead of
_production_. A love for car tech doesn't hurt either.

Engineering will boot off on 3 legs:

* Payment handling via visual identity

* Parking (1st of 7 focus areas) product

* Consumer mobile app

VC backed. Pre-money. More engineering hires happening. Founders' backgrounds
in tech and finance (OnePlus, KPMG, Macquarie, etc.)

More to see: [https://dreamjo.bs/en/job/parkour/development-
lead](https://dreamjo.bs/en/job/parkour/development-lead)

Drop your message to: jobs@getparkour.com

------
arupchak
PagerDuty - Multiple Roles - San Francisco, Toronto, Remote - Full Time

We are hiring across the entire stack and are building a product that tangibly
makes engineers lives easier. We're hiring for
backend/frontend/infrastructure/security.

If you want to work on something that helps you and your peers on a regular
basis, get in touch.

~~~
nojvek
Pagerduty needs a volkswagon mode. I hate getting paged at night. Incidents
should just autoresolve after 6pm.

------
k1w1
Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)) | Rails / Front End / Security /
UX | REMOTE

Aha! is looking for experienced Ruby on Rails, Javascript and front-end
engineers to develop rich interactive experiences in React with a Rails
backend. Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and
roadmaps.

In additional to core engineering roles, we are also looking for a security
engineer and UX designer to join our team.

Aha! is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding), we deploy continuously and we are developing in
Rails/CoffeeScript/React/d3. Our entire team is remote - primarily in US and
Canada.

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) | email: engineering-jobs@aha.io

~~~
throwaway184827
I previously interviewed with Aha! and was almost immediately turned away
because I wasn't (and I quote!) "coding since I was 13" and because I didn't
have a CS degree. I ended the interview early because he seemed to have lost
interest after I told him I don't have a CS degree. Not a fan of that kind of
interview.

~~~
k1w1
I was surprised to see your comment. I do most of the initial interviews for
engineering at Aha! and it is hard for me to imagine saying something like
that. We certainly don’t limit our hiring people with a CS degree - and the
fact that we did face to face interview with you, even though you don’t have a
degree, is proof of that. Generally I am looking for people who are passionate
about writing software, and it helps a lot if they have been active in open
source. That shows an interest and ability to collaborate with is essential in
a 100% remote team.

We do look for very strong computer science fundamentals when we interview. We
are building software and it is much better when the energy goes into solving
the domain specific aspects of the problem rather than basic data structures
and algorithms. Some of the best people on our team don’t have college
degrees. However they are intensely curious and always trying to understand
how and why things work, and how to improve them. A few years of experience
with tough problem solving and a desire to seek elegant solutions can be
better than four years of formal education.

------
commandertso
GreatHorn | Senior Software Engineer | Belmont, MA (Boston area) | Full-time |
ONSITE | [https://www.greathorn.com/](https://www.greathorn.com/) Stack:
Python, Haskell, React, JavaScript, PostgreSQL, Redis, RabbitMQ Platforms:
AWS, Azure

We're a seed-stage startup in the suburbs of Boston. We are seeking a skilled
and thoughtful engineer to join our creative team and help build the
definitive communication security platform for cloud infrastructure.

This engineer will be core to the development of our engineering team -
they'll work closely with the CTO, mentor junior team members, be a key
participant in product design, and will be central to ensuring we can deliver
high quality software on time.

The ideal candidate has: \- A demonstrated background in one or more of:
Javascript, Node.js, Python, Haskell, and/or SQL \- Meaningful experience
working with cloud services (Google Apps, Azure, AWS, etc.) \- Bonus:
Cybersecurity and/or startup experience

Job posting: [https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/senior-software-
engine...](https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/senior-software-engineer-
JV_IC1154529_KO0,24_IE1197450.htm?jl=1799003972&sbPid=58618)

Our posting for an Infrastructure Engineer: [https://www.glassdoor.com/job-
listing/infrastructure-enginee...](https://www.glassdoor.com/job-
listing/infrastructure-engineer-
JV_IC1154529_KO0,23_IE1197450.htm?jl=1882226673&sbPid=58618)

Please feel free to reach out directly at careers@greathorn.com.

Personal note: The company is an excellent one - we're candid and
collaborative, committed to creating a diverse workplace, and firmly follow
our "no assholes" rule for hiring. We're Techstars graduates, are led by
cybersecurity veterans, and last year achieved 535% year-over-year growth.

~~~
kevinmobrien
Adding on the personal note side: I am the CEO and co-founder of GreatHorn.
Happy to chat 1:1 if anyone's interested in learning more, either about the
company or the role - or help find any answers I can't provide directly.

------
beghbali
Grand Rounds | Staff Data Platform Engineer | SF, CA| ONSITE | FULLTIME |
[https://grandrounds.com](https://grandrounds.com) We are starting to build a
near-real-time healthcare delivery and analysis platform to significantly
change how healthcare is delivered. We are looking for experienced candidates
to build this data platform using Kafka, Spark, Cassandra, Presto, and more.
We've raised over $100M, are a small team of 12 data engineers and are looking
to expand. If you want to work on something impactful and work in a mature
startup environment, ping me at bashir@grandrounds.com or apply
[https://jobs.lever.co/grandrounds/2b58459d-a009-4d79-8eb7-4b...](https://jobs.lever.co/grandrounds/2b58459d-a009-4d79-8eb7-4bceb3426dec)

------
lpgauth

      AdGear - ONSITE - Backend Engineer (Erlang, C, Rust) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Data Engineer (Scala, Java)- Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Javascript Application Engineer (TypeScript, Knockout.js) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Ruby Application Engineer (Ruby) - Montreal - FullTime
      

AdGear is a digital advertising technology company providing platforms and
services for digital media innovators such as publishers, advertisers, and
media agencies. We operate a full-stack advertising platform enabling our
customers to innovate with formats, audience data, reporting, pricing and
distribution strategies.

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see [http://jobs.adgear.com/](http://jobs.adgear.com/)

~~~
fortin
Also: AdGear - ONSITE - Technical Product Manager - Montreal - FullTime

------
jbicket
Samsara | Full Stack, Firmware, Mobile, Site Reliability (SRE) | San
Francisco, Onsite

Build aws for physical infrastructure

Samsara was founded by founders of Meraki (see pg's essay on "do things that
don't scale"), has a bunch of interesting customers (
[https://www.samsara.com/customers](https://www.samsara.com/customers) ), and
has a small, tight-nit engineering team. We are looking for people who love
building and seeing their code get used by customers. Our backend is in
golang/graphql and our frontend/apps are in react/javascript/typescript. We're
also looking for embedded firmware engineers (mostly c and golang).

apply/more info at
[https://www.samsara.com/jobs](https://www.samsara.com/jobs)

------
AlaskaCasey
We're hiring like crazy at Serverless!

Serverless, Inc. | Infrastructure Engineer, Serverless Platform | Remote |
Full-time | [https://goo.gl/EbyRmK](https://goo.gl/EbyRmK)

Serverless, Inc. | Infrastructure Engineer, Serverless Platform | San
Francisco | Full-time | [https://goo.gl/WazBv9](https://goo.gl/WazBv9)

Serverless, Inc. | Product Manager (Technical), Serverless Framework | San
Francisco | Full-time | [https://goo.gl/4UUcgR](https://goo.gl/4UUcgR)

Serverless, Inc. | Data Engineer | San Francisco, Remote | Full-time |
[https://goo.gl/R2a6cN](https://goo.gl/R2a6cN)

Serverless, Inc. | Developer Advocate (Community) | San Francisco, Remote |
Full-time | [https://goo.gl/L0uYRS](https://goo.gl/L0uYRS)

Serverless, Inc. | Growth Engineer | San Francisco, Remote | Full-time |
[https://goo.gl/SnducQ](https://goo.gl/SnducQ)

Serverless, Inc. | Visual Designer | San Francisco, Remote | Full-time |
[https://goo.gl/eiVzEQ](https://goo.gl/eiVzEQ)

Join our fast growing team at Serverless. We’re a close-knit team with half of
us in San Francisco and half of us distributed. We’re well funded and work
with some of the best VCs in Silicon Valley to bring our vision to life of
simplifying software down to functions and events. Perks include unlimited
paid time off, paid family leave, working with an awesome team of passionate
individuals, and having a ton of autonomy and ownership of whatever you are
working on.

To see all the jobs we have listed check out:
[https://jobs.lever.co/serverless](https://jobs.lever.co/serverless).

------
moss_whitney
Triggr Health | Full Stack and Data Engineers | Chicago | ONSITE | Full-time

Triggr Health is the first predictive system of care for addiction recovery.
We are a world-class team of engineers, designers, doctors, and researchers
from institutions such as Stanford, Google, UCSF School of Medicine, UPENN,
Northwestern, and Rackspace. We are currently working with many of the top
treatment providers, government initiatives, health systems, and academic
research programs in the world. Our core platform utilizes phone sensors and
phone data to predict the state of an individual’s recovery in real-time,
enabling the right care to be delivered proactively the moment it is needed.
Imagine if you could predict risk factors that lead to regressive behavior,
such as when someone is angry; when they are experiencing a craving; when they
are not sleeping well; or when they are falling off their continuing care
plan. Now imagine doing all of this without self-reported data.

We are building apps on both Android and iOS, a customer-facing web
application, a robust web services API, machine learning-driven analytics, and
large-scale data processing. Our tech stack includes NodeJS and MongoDB on the
backend, Backbone on the frontend, React Native, Swift and Java for mobile,
and Python 3 for machine learning.

If you want to work with a highly driven, mission-oriented team that enjoys
working hard, has fun together, and embraces quirkiness, contact us at
talent@triggrhealth.com with a resume, why you are interested in this
position, why you want to be a part of solving this problem, and a picture of
your favorite dog or cat breed (bonus points if it’s yours!).

Sr Full Stack Engineer Jr Full Stack Engineer Data Engineer

Full job descriptions here: [https://angel.co/triggr-
health/jobs](https://angel.co/triggr-health/jobs)

At Triggr Health we value diversity and endeavor to treat everyone with
respect, no matter their age, gender, race, ethnicity, or sexual, cultural or
ideological preferences.

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; now also Santa Monica, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US
location tickles your fancy, you get to help setting up a brand new office
too.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly on Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around people, version control, configuration
management and automation. We can - and do - deploy to production several
times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent in the following roles:

* Frontend Software Engineers (London, Los Angeles); React knowledge is a plus

* Software Engineers (London, Los Angeles)

* Web Developer, to join our marketing team (London)

* QA Engineer (London)

* Junior and mid-level quants (London)

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers/](https://smarkets.com/careers/) .
(Some time ago I wrote an overview about our engineering challenges, which you
can find at [https://smarketshq.com/the-challenges-of-running-a-
betting-e...](https://smarketshq.com/the-challenges-of-running-a-betting-
exchange-4a55320d0978) .)

------
addstructure
AddStructure - [https://addstructure.com](https://addstructure.com) \- Chicago
/ NYC / Remote

AddStructure is an NLP company, building the future of voice-driven commerce
for some of the world's largest retailers. We pride ourselves in providing a
great work/life balance, and if you're interested in the future of natural
language technology, you'll love the problems we're solving. You can be onsite
or remote but must be located in the domestic United States (no visa
sponsorship available).

If interested, please email jobs@addstructure.com.

Currently seeking:

* UI/UX designer - creatives needed to help design the future of hybrid voice/visual interfaces

* Senior full-stack developer - significant experience with any of: Node, Java, C#, AWS, Postgresql

------
snewman
Scalyr | Backend, Agent, Customer Success Engineers | San Mateo, CA | ONSITE

I've built half a dozen startups, including Writely (aka Google Docs), and I
can honestly say that Scalyr is my favorite so far. We're building an amazing
team, users rave about our product, and things are taking off – we're closing
seven-figure contracts and revenue grew 5x last year. And we're doing it on a
sane, 40-hour, daily-team-hike, Fridays-at-home schedule. We're pre-series-A,
but in many ways playing like a series B company, so this is a chance to get
the best of both worlds -- early-stage equity and impact, with later-stage
compensation and stability; plus a very strong team for peering or mentorship.

Backend Engineer: We've built a NoSQL data engine from scratch that searches
text at 750 GB/second. How'd you like to help us scale and optimize to
multiple TB/second?

Agent Engineer: you'll own our lean, mean data collection agent. If you enjoy
constantly getting to play with new tools, come help us connect to...
everything. You'll get to play with packages from Apache to Zookeeper, APIs
from AWS to, er, Azure, while tackling challenges such as monitoring 100,000+
simultaneous log files using minimal CPU.

Customer Success Engineer: our customers are engineers. We're looking for
someone with lightweight ops experience and good communication skills to help
them get the most out of Scalyr. A great opportunity to join the team and work
your way up the engineering ladder.

[https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/back-end-
engineer](https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/back-end-engineer)

[https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/agent-
engineer](https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/agent-engineer)

[https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/customer-success-
enginee...](https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/customer-success-engineer)

------
jmtame
Tophatter ([https://tophatter.com](https://tophatter.com)) | San Francisco |
Senior Full Stack Software Engineer, Senior Android Engineer, Android Lead |
Full Time - Onsite

We're one of the fastest growing e-commerce startups in the world - our
revenue is doubling year over year and we're profitable. Looking to double the
size of the engineering team in 2017. Looking for hungry engineers to grow
with us. We pay top of market, and we offer among the most competitive
benefits.

Apply: [https://tophatter.com/apply](https://tophatter.com/apply) (there's not
an error on this page; it's a challenge to get to the main application page)

Goodluck!

------
sdalezman
PlatformWatch | Full Stack Developer | NYC | $80-110K + equity + benefits |
Full-time, ONSITE |

I’m one of the co-founders at PlatformWatch
([https://www.platformwatch.com/](https://www.platformwatch.com/)). We’re
building a platform that will change the entire software procurement
lifecycle; including how you discover, purchase, manage and optimize SaaS
applications.

We’re a two person team based in NYC and are hiring our first full-time
developer. The ideal candidate has enterprise SaaS development experience has
managed a team and is excited to work on building many different products
leveraging large data sets.

Email shlomo@platformwatch.com if you’re interested and want to know more

------
ksowocki
Occipital ([https://www.occipital.com](https://www.occipital.com)) | Boulder,
CO, San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | iOS Engineer, Supply Chain
Manager, Computer Vision Engineer, Platform Software Engineer - Mixed Reality,
Unity/Unreal Engineer, Business Development

At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using computer vision to 3D
reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that software can operate over
real world spaces. We believe it will power the next generation of augmented
reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality as well.

[https://occipital.com/jobs](https://occipital.com/jobs)

~~~
ckchow
Hello! I was wondering if Occipital was specifically looking for computer
vision engineers who also know mobile development (Mobile Computer Vision
Engineer), or if computer vision engineers without a background in mobile
development were also welcome to apply for this role.

Thanks!

~~~
ksowocki
Hi from Occipital!

Both are welcome to apply. We need both, the latter especially if you're
interested in _learning_ mobile development.

------
cyberalterego
AlterEgo ([https://cyberalterego.com](https://cyberalterego.com)) | FrontEnd
Engineer | Copywriter | Bucharest, Romania | REMOTE

AlterEgo is generating aliases for personal information with a single click.
We're growing our team of 5 with 1 additional engineer.

Our Stack: Microsoft Azure, C#, JavaScript, BootStrap

More info, send an email to hello@cyberalterego.com with the subject HN.

------
computermedics
Zantech IT | macOS Apps Developer | Crystal City, Arlington, VA | Full Time |
Onsite with some remote | US Citizen able to get and hold security clearance

We are a team of Senior Macintosh Engineers supporting a Federal contract and
are hiring for a developer to assist with coding solutions (using Swift or
Objective-C) to solve engineering obstacles.

Hiring process is: apply to the posting at the link below, then phone screen,
then interview, then offer and start working.

[http://www.zantechit.com/jobs/req-1190-macos-ios-
developer/](http://www.zantechit.com/jobs/req-1190-macos-ios-developer/)

Email me with questions bgoldberg//_at_//zantechit.com

------
swimmadude66
Kabbage | Software Engineer | Atlanta, GA | ONSITE

Kabbage uses data pulled directly from a business's transactions to better
evaluate their credit worthiness and offer them a line of credit. Our partners
also use this data via our Kabbage Platform, allowing them base their loan
decisions on same credit data, with their logo, their money, and their
customers.

We are growing at an exponential rate and are in need of Full-Stack engineers
with experience in C# WebAPIs and Angular2 Typescript front-ends.

More information on our open positions can be found here:
[https://www.kabbage.com/company/careers/](https://www.kabbage.com/company/careers/)

~~~
swimmadude66
forgot to include it yesterday, but if you have any other questions you can
email me at ayost (at) kabbage (dot) com

------
peterhunt
Smyte (YC W15) | San Francisco, CA | Full time | Onsite

We're hiring for a variety of technical roles at Smyte. Check out our "jobs
repo" here:
[https://github.com/smyte/careers](https://github.com/smyte/careers)

Why Smyte?

* We stop the victimization of innocent people online.

* We are the highest-quality product in this space.

* We have a seemingly endless supply of interesting technical problems and not enough people to work on them all.

* We have the strongest team tackling this problem (founded by ex FB and Google engineers working on spam and fraud, and I was part of the original React.js team)

* We just raised a series A and our growth is out of control.

* We offer competitive salary, benefits, and equity.

------
j_s
I'm going to ask that we require a base salary in all posts on this thread.
The lowest someone is going to get paid to do this job is: ______

Do we value HN enough as an audience to require this?

Edit: It feels like this monthly thing is starting to take off and it's time
to add some barriers to entry. I hesitate to say "downvote if they don't have
salary info" without official blessing but this is such a waste of time
without it. I mean even I will upvote Apple showing up w/out salary but few
companies can pull that off.

~~~
up_and_up
> I hesitate to say "downvote if they don't have salary info"

Upvoting the listings that include salary will provide enough positive
reinforcement as those float to the top IMO.

~~~
j_s
I agree; but this process takes a while (perhaps doesn't start happening 'til
the evening?) & I feel like it often doesn't begin without some sort of
reminder/encouragement.

In the grand scheme of things I'm personally ok with "no info - head down to
the bottom half with the rest of the gray posts". There's no doubt in my mind
they would still get good candidates. Definitely not something that should be
made official without more input from other HN users: it switches the
interaction from normal/passive to more hostile/active.

------
s3nnyy
GetButik | PHP-Engineer, Sysadmin | Zurich, Switzerland | Salary:90k-120k CHF
| ONSITE

We are www.getbutik.com, a integrated e-commerce solution with a point-of-
sales written in iOS.

Our tech-lead left Zurich to start his own company in the Bay Area. He still
supports us keeping up the infrastructure that he build.

We run on Php and a LAMP stack. We can deploy in one step and our clients love
our integrated solution (POS + webshop + ERP for smaller businesses).

We need to hire

1) A sysadmin

2) A Php developer to maintain the existing (clean) code and build new
features.

Our interview process looks like this:

1) Mail to our tech-recruiter at

iwan-hn@getbutik.tech

with:

A project and description you're most proud of

OR

Your github with some Php / Sysadmin-related (bash?) code

OR

Cover letter why you are awesome

OR

Video why you're aweomse

2) Phone interview with the founders

3) Onsite for half a day where we show you our stack

------
nikkisnow
Liberty Concepts, Inc. | Senior PHP/Drupal Developer | Boston, MA | ONSITE

Liberty ([https://libertyconcepts.com](https://libertyconcepts.com)) seeks a
Senior PHP Developer to join our highly-collaborative, award-winning team. We
are looking for someone with a passion for designing and developing clean,
concise, modular code within a CMS environment. The developer will work
closely with the development team, project managers, U/X specialists, and
designers to deliver content management systems to streamline our clients’
organizational goals. In particular, Liberty is seeking someone well versed
within the Drupal 8 environment, with working WordPress knowledge a plus.

Our hiring process is a phone screen, in-person interview, code samples/small
coding project (paid, of course). We're a small team with wonderful people.
I've been a part of Liberty for the past 2.5 years and it's been amazing. Dog
friendly office, parking on-site (because Boston; well, Allston actually),
401(k) match, 100% employer paid health insurance, working with cool clients
that are doing good. We're located a few minutes from Boston Landing. If you
have any questions, I'm happy to answer them. Check out the full listing here:
[https://libertyconcepts.com/careers/senior-phpdrupal-
develop...](https://libertyconcepts.com/careers/senior-phpdrupal-developer/)

~~~
wespisea
paid coding project? These guys know what's up!

------
davidshariff
Amazon Prime Now | Seattle, WA | Full-time | Onsite

Prime Now provides Amazon Prime members unparalleled convenience and ease of
mind by offering one-hour, ultra fast delivery as well as two-hour scheduled
delivery of tens and thousands of essential products. Check out the Prime Now
video at
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjIH5dUQh7E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjIH5dUQh7E)

We're hiring for many roles including:

* Front End Engineers

* Software Engineers

* Technical Program Managers

If you're interested, send me an email and resume to primenow-
hiring@amazon.com

------
TDMLB101
BAMTech | New York, NY | (Sr.) Software Engineer || ONSITE or REMOTE, Full
time

Join our team and help us drive the cord-cutting revolution! BAMTech, a
subsidiary of MLB Advanced Media, isn’t just about streaming Baseball – we
also manage HBO Now, NHL, Twitter NFL, Fox Sports Go, WWE, and several other
content providers. You would be helping a team whose services act as the
linchpin for video playback, handling new challenges of scale and speed in a
rapidly growing industry. The company is aggressively expanding to meet
increased demand, and you would be getting in on the ground floor of this new
opportunity. You would help the team create new designs to meet our scaling
demands, build out services in cloud infrastructure providers with exposure to
AWS EC2, S3, Dynamo, and Kinesis, and help the team introduce new processes to
scale. If you like tinkering with new technologies, have experience with high
scale systems, or simply want to gain exposure to new tools, this team is a
great fit. You’d be helping the team embrace microservices architecture with
an emphasis on non-blocking, highly concurrent programming. Experience with
Scala/Play/Akka is highly preferred, but not a requirement. With strong CS
fundamentals and an entrepreneurial attitude, you’d be an asset to our team.

Apply here:
[http://www.mlb.com/careers/mlbam/?gh_jid=262978](http://www.mlb.com/careers/mlbam/?gh_jid=262978)
Feel free to PM me for more information.

------
JasonMerriman
Business Insider | Javascript Engineer | NYC | Onsite | Fulltime |
[http://www.businessinsider.com](http://www.businessinsider.com)

Javascript Engineer:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/ja...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/javascript-
engineer-dYQmXyjDyr57qmeMg-44q7?ref=rss&sid=68)

Are you a passionate Javascript engineer, comfortable with architecting large
scale projects on a growing team with goals such as building the best, first
class CMS in the world? Do you have an active Github or strong web presence?
Do frameworks such as Angular, React, and VueJS excite you? Would you like to
work on projects that reach over 90 million users every month? If yes this is
the opportunity for you! Business Insider is looking for mid to senior level
self starter to spearhead our front-end projects.

Business Insider is growing at a great pace with publishing platforms in many
continents and the most popular business news site in America. In addition to
Business Insider, we run INSIDER,
[http://thisisinsider.com](http://thisisinsider.com), and BI Intelligence, a
premium subscription service for industry professionals. With a global family
of sites across Europe and Asia, we are quickly closing in on a billion page
views per month.

------
averydavila
Perfect Sense (www.perfectsensedigital.com) | Software Engineers & Software
Architects | Reston, VA | Full-Time | Onsite

About us: Perfect Sense is a full-service product company that capitalizes on
its enterprise digital experience platform, Brightspot, to drive innovations
in web and mobile development for corporations worldwide. Our clients include
leading corporations such as Johnson & Johnson, Coca-Cola Company, Univision,
Politico, Scripps Networks Interactive, US News World & Report, and many
others.

Do you want to work hard alongside smart and talented designers, product
managers, and engineers every day? Do you excel when you are smack in the
middle of a challenging project, thrive when things get complex, and yawn when
everything is going according to plan? Do you actually want to like your
clients and coworkers?

PERKS: PPO health, dental/orthodontic & vision benefits; company-paid life
insurance, STD & LTD; 15 days of PTO, paid holidays, & sabbatical after 5th
year; 4% 401k match 100% vested; free daily catered lunches, free gym
membership, & access to company's season tickets for DC sports!

APPLY: We have multiple positions for software engineers & architects open on
our careers page: [http://www.perfectsensedigital.com/about-
us/careers/](http://www.perfectsensedigital.com/about-us/careers/) or email
Avery Davila at avery@perfectsensedigital.com

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and project
managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week.

If you’re passionate about music, Natural Language Processing, building
internal tools or one of a variety of our open positions, you’ll be right at
home!

Apply online or send a resume and a feature request to brittanyd@apple.com.

------
sshumaker
Credit Karma | San Francisco, Venice, Charlotte | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://creditkarma.com](https://creditkarma.com)

Credit Karma's mission is to make financial progress possible for everyone. We
have over 70 million US members and are a true mission-oriented business, a
rare case where our incentives are aligned with our users - we succeed by
helping our members attain financial progress.

We've been growing rapidly over the past few years (hypergrowth) and are
hiring across a wide range of positions. On the backend side, we are moving to
Scala-based microservices using finagle and Thrift, and as well as GraphQL on
node.js. Our native iOS and Android apps are #1 in finance (with a 5 star
rating on the App Store) and we're rebuilding our website in React + Redux.
Our data teams use Kafka, Spark and BigQuery among other technologies.

If you're motivated by growth and impact Credit Karma is probably the best
place to work in tech today. We have solved product / market fit and
distribution, but compared to our peer unicorns there is still so much work to
do. If you look at the gap between our product today and what we are well-
positioned to become - the main touchpoint for consumer finance - there is
tons of opportunity for people joining now to take on responsibility and
ownership and have a meaningful impact.

[https://www.creditkarma.com/careers](https://www.creditkarma.com/careers)

------
victor9000
AMP | Senior Software Engineer, iOS & Mobile | Seattle | ONSITE
[http://amptab.com](http://amptab.com)

We're building a communication hub for manufacturers, wholesalers, and
retailers that allows them to easily exchange information about the goods
being sold. This hub is gradually replacing current communication methods such
as Excel/FTP/Email/Dropbox, and we're in the process of scaling our product to
handle 100K+ manufacturers. We're looking for a mobile developer to help us
take our iOS app to the next level. Ideally this is someone who has 7+ years
of experience, but we are open to adjusting the role for candidates with less
experience.

Our product backlog looks a bit like:

    
    
      - E-Commerce integration
      - EDI integration
      - iOS mobile development
      - UX/UI design
      - Generating print material
      - Payment processing
      - User analytics (for our customers to track *their* customers)
      - Email campaign orchestration and tracking (ditto)
      - Data visualization (ditto)
      - Logging
      - C# business logic
      - Modern web front-end, greenfield, likely React or Vue.js
    

About us:

    
    
      - Family-friendly: Sane hours and a generous vacation policy
      - Benefits: Health, Vision, Dental, etc
      - Financial security: Enough pay so you don't have to worry about it
      - A stake in success: Meaningful stock option grant
      - Profitable
    

Can you get things done? Please contact: victor [at] amptab.com

------
baileewalker
Docent Health | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | 3 Senior Engineer Openings

Docent is looking for 2 front-end Engineers and 1 back-end Engineer to join
our fast-growing and mission-driven team. Email bailee.walker@docenthealth.com
if you're interested!

Docent Health is a technology-enabled healthcare services company, founded
with the mission of helping health systems and providers make their patients
feel beautifully connected to their healthcare journey. We’re a polyglot shop
that uses the best tools to solve our problems and we are thoughtful about our
choices. At Docent, you will develop applications used every day in hospitals.
We care about the impact our work has on patients, nurses, and doctors in the
industry. We need talented and thoughtful front-end and back-end engineers to
make this happen.
([https://www.docenthealth.com/](https://www.docenthealth.com/))

Senior Software Engineer, App (2x openings):
[https://jobs.lever.co/docenthealth.com/c58ee777-e143-4d03-ba...](https://jobs.lever.co/docenthealth.com/c58ee777-e143-4d03-bab9-91ed46112645)

Senior Software Engineer, Platform:
[https://jobs.lever.co/docenthealth.com/7bff7460-61a4-44c1-a9...](https://jobs.lever.co/docenthealth.com/7bff7460-61a4-44c1-a984-5bf7d175cdcc)

------
atoombs
ScriptDash | San Francisco, CA | Software Engineer | Full Time - Onsite |
[https://www.scriptdash.com](https://www.scriptdash.com)

At ScriptDash we are using technology to re-design and re-build the pharmacy
from the ground up to offer better patient care and improve people's lives.
Justin Kan recently named us one of his 3 favorite recent startups
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12618741](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12618741)).

We believe that the status quo in the pharmacy industry is broken and we’re
doing something about it. We’re a VC funded ($6 million series A) technology
startup based in San Francisco made up of ex-Facebook engineers. We offer free
medication delivery in the Bay Area and we’re building an advanced technology
platform to help patients manage and understand their medication therapy. We
allow patients to text, call or email their pharmacists with any question and
strive to provide an amazing patient experience. The pharmacy experience is
completely broken, and we have a huge opportunity to use technology to improve
the lives of millions of patients.

Our stack is Ruby on Rails, React, React Native, and Go. We’re offering a
competitive salary and a generous equity package.

Apply by API! More details at
[https://scriptdash.com/careers/software_engineer?gh_jid=5536...](https://scriptdash.com/careers/software_engineer?gh_jid=553687)

------
danielrmay
Ring Leader Solutions | Full Stack Developer | REMOTE | Full Time |
[http://ringleadersolutions.com/](http://ringleadersolutions.com/)

Ring Leader Solutions is a software consultancy focused on delivering
excellent bespoke solutions to clients in the finance and energy sectors.
We're based in London, but we primarily work remotely. We're a small team
right now, looking to expand as we win more projects with our client - the
UK's largest purchaser of independent energy generation and leading supplier
of renewable energy.

In addition to our bespoke solutions work, we're also working on a regulatory
compliance product - aimed at helping organisations in these sectors react to
regulation changes more rapidly. If you're from a consultancy background
looking for the opportunity to sink your teeth into a product, or vice versa,
you could be the person for us!

We typically work with C# or Java on the back end, and we find ourselves
increasingly building React and Redux based front ends, but we recognise the
futility of forcing a hard language requirement. If you're a passionate
technologist who can demonstrate skill, ambition and (perhaps most
importantly) an insatiable hunger to learn, we want to hear from you.

If you're interested, shoot us an email at talent@ringleadersolutions.com.
Mention HN in the subject line!

------
0xfaded
ALICE Technologies | Software Engineer | Menlo Park, CA | Full-time | Onsite
[ArtificiaL Intelligence in Construction Engineering] ALICE is bringing AI and
Optimization to construction engineering, management and scheduling. We are a
well funded ($2.5M) company founded out of Stanford looking to scale as we
make our first enterprise sales. This is an excellent time to get in. The
problems we solve are real and technically challenging. In addition to
competitive salary and equity, we offer the opportunity to break into the
ripe-for-disruption construction industry. You will also learn the art and
science behind our algorithms. Frontend or Fullstack Engineer - a good fit if
you: \- enjoy implementing technically complex, yet user friendly interfaces.
\- are self driven and can own responsibility for large parts of a project. \-
have a solid understanding of algorithms and data structures (especially
graphs).

    
    
      Bonus points if you have experience with:
      - WebGL, Angular, React, Scala or another JVM language, PlayFramework, AWS
    
      UX+UI Designer - a good fit if you:
      - understand the challenge of presenting a complex system to users.
      - want freedom to explore novel data visualization concepts.
      - are able to work with the team to produce a polished, professional product.

Contact hossein@alicetechnologies.com

------
koddi
Fort Worth, Texas (ONSITE, Full Time) Koddi
([http://koddi.com](http://koddi.com) or
[https://twitter.com/koddiyak](https://twitter.com/koddiyak)) PHP Developer /
Engineer (Hiring 2-3)

Koddi is a bidding platform for vertical-specific ads on Google, Facebook,
TripAdvisor, Trivago, Facebook, Kayak, and other metasearch sites. We
manipulate huge data sets to make buying search ads easier and more revenue
productive for our clients. We work with great partners and clients (like some
of the top travel brands in the world.) Must have strong experience with:

    
    
      - Object-oriented basics and principles
      - Modern PHP (5.4+) development and best practices
      - MySQL and relational database design
      - JavaScript
      - git
    

That said, capability, outputs, and results matter much more than specific
experience. We'll give passionate developers that want to learn the
opportunity to do so if they are a great match for the team and have a
positive attitude.

Bonuses:

    
    
      - AJAX, jQuery, HTML/CSS
      - Symfony / Silex
      - JSON, XML
      - Google APIs, OAuth 2.0
      - MySQL performance optimization, big datasets, BigQuery
      - Basic Linux administration
      - Bootstrap
      - Amazon Web Services (EC2, RDS, Redshift)
    

careers@koddi.com if interested

~~~
ifdattic
Is remote possible?

------
ig1
Data Scientist/Quant | MarketInvoice | London, UK (we've hired two people from
HN)

[https://www.marketinvoice.com/](https://www.marketinvoice.com/)

We're looking to hire an experienced data scientist who can take the lead in
build out our credit scoring algorithms. Ideally we'd love someone with some
experience in credit scoring but we're open to candidates with machine
learning backgrounds who have a strong interest in finance (either from past
work experience or otherwise).

This is a role that requires both commercial nous as well as technical skills.

MarketInvoice is the VC-backed peer-to-peer fintech platform that’s building
the modern backbone of the economy. Imagine you’re a young company who’s just
won a major contract but your client wants to pay you on 90 day terms when you
need to pay your staff and suppliers upfront. That’s where we step in. Our
platform uses the peer-to-peer approach to provide the day-to-day operational
financing for companies as varied as mobile development agencies, food brands
and construction firms.

We’re the largest startup in our space worldwide; last month we finance over
£50m in deals. It's a £100bn/year market which is dominated by legacy lenders
and banks with complex processes and shady practices. We’re bringing
transparency and simplicity to the market.

All roles have equity options with low strike price and employee friendly
terms.

Reach me at i.ghory@marketinvoice.com

------
nickdandakis
Token - [http://token.ai](http://token.ai) | ONSITE | Full-time | New York,
NY/NYC We are looking for iOS and backend (primarily Go/Golang) engineers to
join our growing team in the ecommerce and personal assistant space.

Token is the simple, sophisticated way to thoughtfully give personalized
gifts. We are on a mission to make the world a more thoughtful and generous
place by transforming the way we buy things and show love. Our team is
building a specialized A.I. platform and a world-class crew of experts in
service, etiquette and empathy.

Our engineering team is fundamental to everything we do, focused on scaling
expectation-exceeding, human-quality service to a mass scale. Our cultural
approach is to build with best practices, implement your own ideas and develop
excellent habits. And to celebrate. We take celebration very seriously.

We are a scrappy team with deep experience in virtual assistance, data-mining,
and customer service. Token is a brand new type of product, focused on design
and customer experience. We are an early-stage company that is venture funded
by exceptional investors with deep experience in ecommerce, human-and-
artificial intelligence systems and gifting.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/token](https://boards.greenhouse.io/token)

------
pesto88
Cloudflare | Fullstack Web Engineer (Marketing) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite

Hiring a Fullstack / Frontend Engineer for our marketing team. Currently we
have 3 devs, 3 designers, and a web producer that serves a growing team of 25+
marketers at Cloudflare(400~ people).

I would say the main requirements are 2~ years of experience and a solid
portfolio.

Skill set: Html, Css/Sass, Javascript, Node

Experience with Docker, Kubernetes, Nginx, A/B testing, localization, and/or
light-weight CMS API's(like contentful) would be a plus.

You're going to be working with all sorts of people from all over the company,
so being a good communicator would help.

The main challenge is taking concurrent small projects from start to finish,
and being able to keep the scope of each from creeping into something
unmanageable.

We're growing fast, and I'd have to say the culture at Cloudflare is extremely
vibrant, fun, and casual. We currently would like everyone to show up to the
office everyday, but are very accommodating for whatever comes up in your
daily schedule.

Direct listing for this job:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/cloudflare/jobs/610494](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cloudflare/jobs/610494)

View more of our openings:
[https://www.cloudflare.com/careers](https://www.cloudflare.com/careers)

------
KnownSubset
Radialogica | St. Louis, MO | FULL TIME | ONSITE
[http://radialogica.com/contact](http://radialogica.com/contact) |
[http://radialogica.com/](http://radialogica.com/)

Radialogica is a health care analytics company focused on radiation oncology.
We provide sophisticated software and robust analytics to elevate quality of
care for cancer patients. Our organizational strategy, capabilities and
resources are unified around a deep commitment to quality and value in
oncology, and the goal of reducing the physical and financial burden of cancer
treatment and survivor-ship. We are looking for others to join our team where
you can start to deliver an immediate impact to the healthcare of others
suffering from cancer.

For all positions we value skill-set over tool-set and ability over
qualifications. The team you’re joining is small, highly skilled, and
reasonably good at ping pong. Our offices are relaxed, kitchen is well-
stocked, and we have fluffy dogs on site.

Our tech stack consists of: Ruby/Rails, .Net/Mono, Ember.js, Docker,
Kubernetes, Terraform, SaltStack, AWS

Interview process: Phone screen followed by onsite interview with team
members.

Roles Available: * DevOps * Front-end Developer * Back-end Developer

Shoot any questions or apply by emailing nathan@radialogica.com

------
lintaho
Trialspark | Full-stack developers, product designers, and more | New York
City / NYC | Full time |
[https://www.trialspark.com](https://www.trialspark.com)

We're a software and technology company that helps accelerate the discovery of
new drugs and medical treatments by reimagining the clinical trial process.

We've worked with a range of studies that have helped develop new treatments
for diseases such as Ebola, Alzheimer's, and HIV. We are an early-stage
company based in NYC looking to hire our first few employees to help us
achieve our mission of bringing life saving treatments to patients faster. We
offer competitive compensation packages (salary + equity) and benefits.

As an early stage employee, you'll be working directly with the founders and
have a strong voice in product and technology decisions. You'll have ownership
over large portions of the product and how it evolves. Ideally you have at
least 2+ years of experience. For engineers specifically, you'll be working at
all levels of the stack (flask/python + react/javascript).

We'd love to hear from you - apply at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trialspark](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trialspark)
or shoot us a message at hiring@trialspark.com!

------
jdevoll
Amazon | Software Developer | Seattle | Onsite, Part-time |
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/landing_pages/part-time-
tech](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/landing_pages/part-time-tech)

Are you an experienced software engineer looking to work a reduced schedule
while receiving full-time benefits, and want the opportunity to have a huge
impact? Consider joining the Amazon Connections part-time engineering team.
All team members, including the manager, will work a reduced 30-hour per week
flexible schedule.

Amazon Connections is an innovative program that gives Amazonians an effective
way to share feedback and help shape the future of the company. The supporting
technology systems create a continuous feedback mechanism to raise the bar on
leadership and introduce positive changes in the workplace. Our goal is to
help develop leaders who earn trust, remove barriers to excellence and make
Amazon an inspiring place to work.

The Amazon Connections part-time engineering team is chartered to ensure the
right Amazonian receives the right question at the right time while ensuring
the platform can scale to meet the constantly evolving demands of Amazon’s
global workforce. Come innovate with one of the largest and fastest-growing
companies on earth!

Full job description:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/447764](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/447764)

If you have questions about the position or the team, feel free to email me,
(Jeremy) at jdevoll@amazon.com.

------
joectastic
Democracy.com | New York, NY | CTO | Full-time | Onsite Democracy.com is a
marketplace platform designed to connect citizens with candidates, elected
officials and issue organizations.

More than ever, citizens across the ideological spectrum are engaging,
organizing and making their voices heard on the issues and elections that
matter to them. But there’s a problem. The number one reason people give for
not getting involved in an issue or election is that it’s too hard to find out
what they can do that will actually make a difference. Democracy.com solves
this problem by making it incredibly easy for citizens to find the right
action to take any issue or election.

We are looking for a hands-on Chief of Technology to lead the company’s
technology efforts. You will define, establish, and lead all technology
related activities. You will be responsible for building a top-level tech team
from the ground up and for developing strong code discipline and best
practices. As a C-team leader playing an integral role in the strategy and
execution of the business, you will have a substantial equity position.

Existing codebase built using Node, Express, React, Relay, Redux, Flow,
Elasticsearch, RethinkDB. Your call on what you want to keep and which
direction you want to take the technology!

If interested, please contact jobs@democracy.com.

------
billytetrud
Techincal Cofounder | San Francisco Bay Area, CA | Tixit | Full Time or Half
Time | Equity: 10-20% + ~$40k salary | REMOTE welcome

We're a small (9 person) team building a lightening fast extensible project
management system. We're looking for a 2nd technical cofounder to accelerate
the development of our product. You'd be working with me (the other technical
cofounder) in designing and implementing the core backend as well the web
frontend. We value our test-driven development, clear internal and external
documentation, and doing things right to build and maintain momentum. Our
stack is node.js and mongodb. I'm happy to chat with you over the phone or
skype about what we're doing. We're just about to announce our public beta
this month.

Email me at billy@tixit.me and mention you're from HN, I'd love to hear what
you've been working on. Check out more info about us at
[https://angel.co/tixit-1](https://angel.co/tixit-1) and more info about the
position at [https://angel.co/tixit-1/jobs/114395-technical-co-
founder](https://angel.co/tixit-1/jobs/114395-technical-co-founder)

Thanks, Billy Tetrud, Founder at Tixit, billy@tixit.me

------
mcafeeryan92
Raise.me | Lead iOS Engineer, Product Manager | San Francisco, CA | Onsite,
Full-time

Raise.me is expanding access to higher education by reinventing how students
earn scholarship dollars from colleges
([https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/29/raise-me-
grabs-12-million-...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/29/raise-me-
grabs-12-million-...)). We just closed a Series A from top investors like
Redpoint and First Round Capital, and and are growing our team rapidly. If
you're an engineer looking to work with other smart and passionate individuals
on the mission of helping all high school students achieve their college
ambitions, get in touch! We offer a meaningful equity stake along with great
benefits and competitive pay.

Tech stack: Ruby/Rails, Node microservices, Go microservices, React.js/Redux
frontend

Here are the listings: [https://www.raise.me/jobs](https://www.raise.me/jobs)
and here is a bit about life at Raise.me: [https://medium.com/@raiseme/life-
raise-me-69d546d65c6b](https://medium.com/@raiseme/life-raise-me-69d546d65c6b)

Apply to jobs[AT]raise.me or you can email me directly at ryan[AT]raise.me.

------
mkoehrsen
Cortico | Platform Engineers and Front-end Engineers | Cambridge, MA | ONSITE
| Fulltime | [https://www.cortico.ai/](https://www.cortico.ai/)

Cortico applies artificial intelligence and media analytics to map and analyze
the public sphere. We are a nonprofit in collaboration with the MIT Media Lab
that provides newsrooms, advocacy and nonprofit organizations, and community
influencers tools and programs to connect with their audiences on greater
common ground.

We have immediate need for two experienced software engineers:

* A back-end engineer to help build out our data platform. We work in Python and make heavy use of the Python-based data ecosystem, including Keras+Tensorflow for deep learning. We are currently using Postgres and Elasticsearch hosted on AWS, with the expectation that we'll integrate other technologies as our use-cases demand it.

* A front-end engineer who in the near-term will build prototypes and data visualizations that demonstrate the power of our platform, and long-term will lead product development. Our first front-end hire will be in a position to strongly influence on our choice of technology stack.

More information at:
[https://www.cortico.ai/joinus/](https://www.cortico.ai/joinus/)

------
ianl
Manifold | Frontend Engineers and Fullstack Engineers | Halifax, NS | Remote,
Fulltime, [https://www.manifold.co](https://www.manifold.co)

At Manifold, we help developers discover and use innovative tools and
technologies; so you can focus on building, not managing, your applications.
Each new cloud service we use today introduces complexity in the form of
another bill, account to manage, credential to secure, and code to deploy.

Today we’re solving this problem through Torus and the Manifold platform.
Torus simplifies your development workflow by enabling you to store, share,
and organize secrets across services and environments. While, Manifold allows
you to build and offer cloud services to developers without having to worry
about billing, identity, and credential distribution (An example of one such
service: JawsDB).

We’re a small, remote-friendly venture-backed company based in Halifax, Canada
with teams in Toronto and San Francisco. With a shared passion for making
developers lives easier and our backgrounds reflect that, having worked at the
likes of Red Hat, Heroku, and Salesforce.

Senior Front-End Engineer apply at [https://jobs.alongside.com/details/senior-
frontend-engineer/...](https://jobs.alongside.com/details/senior-frontend-
engineer/16847)

Fullstack Engineer apply at [https://jobs.alongside.com/details/full-stack-
engineer/21147](https://jobs.alongside.com/details/full-stack-engineer/21147)

------
misternugget
Deutsche Bahn // DB Drive | iOS & Android Developer | Frankfurt am Main,
Germany | ONSITE | Fulltime

We are looking for great mobile developers - iOS and Android! Do you have a
passion for building mobile applications? Do you love working on and shaping
products, using best practices and state-of-the-art tools, developing software
in a modern way? Then we should talk!

But first, who's "we"? We are a startup being founded inside Deutsche Bahn AG.
Our mission is to modernise today's mobility through innovation and disruption
of existing solutions. Autonomous shuttles, on-demand mobility and learning,
growing, digital systems that help to shape and to change the mobility of
tomorrow? Yes, we're on it and we want you to join us in our office in the
heart of Frankfurt am Main, Germany!

Are you skeptical about Deutsche Bahn being able to move fast and innovate? We
totally understand, but we want to tell you that we are completely autonomous
and try our best to offer the best of both worlds: the benefits that come from
working for a large corporation and the joy of working for a fast-moving and
creative start-up that wants to ship.

Interested? Shoot us an email with your CV/GitHub/StackOverflow and a few
words about yourself: michael.barillere-scholz@deutschebahn.com

~~~
krtkush
Hey!

Do you guys sponsor Visa?

------
atrachelh
Crew | Engineering | San Francisco | ONSITE, Full Time

Crew (crewapp.com) is a messaging and productivity app that's geared towards
workers who don't sit in front of a computer for work, providing a single way
for employees and managers to communicate using the phones they already have.
We are helping thousands of businesses, schools, fire departments, and even
sports leagues communicate with their teams all in one place.

You can see what customers have to say about us in the Apple App Store
([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/crew-group-messaging-
shift/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/crew-group-messaging-
shift/id962124015?mt=8)) and Google Play
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.crewapp.an...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.crewapp.android.crew&hl=en#details-
reviews))

We're 25 people and growing, hiring engineers (frontend, backend, iOS,
Android) and product designers. Check out all our open roles here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/crewapp](https://jobs.lever.co/crewapp)

Feel free to reach out to me directly- rachel (at) crewapp (dot) com

------
bradavogel
Mixmax | Full-Stack Engineer or intern | On-site San Francisco (will relocate,
also remote an option for experienced engineers) |
[https://mixmax.com/careers](https://mixmax.com/careers)

We're a growing, fast-moving team looking for all types of engineers: full-
stack, backend, site reliability, data, integration.

Mixmax's mission is to reinvent the way professionals communicate for work.
We're building the impossible: a rich communications platform that brings the
power of the web to everyday communication. This includes easily scheduling
meetings, completing surveys, making purchases, signing documents, and even
interacting with apps. We’re fully integrated with Gmail and Google Inbox, and
even have a Electron-based native desktop application. Already, we’re seeing
phenomenal growth, with customers from Uber, Airbnb, and tens of thousands of
more businesses depending on us for their daily communications.

We’re well-funded with an A++ list of investors who previously backed
companies like Twitter, Heroku, Lyft, and Square. We have big plans ahead.
Come do the impossible with us. Check out our engineering blog to see what
we've been working on:
[https://mixmax.com/engineering](https://mixmax.com/engineering)

Our stack: Node, Mongo, Elasticsearch, AWS, Redshift, Redis, Electron (full
stack: [http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-
web](http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-web))

Email careers@mixmax.com and let’s chat!

~~~
eofrn
Hi! Would you sponsor a visa for interns?

------
dblooman
FundApps | Software Engineer (Senior) | London | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.fundapps.co](https://www.fundapps.co)

=== Who we are

FundApps is an award-winning Fintech startup helping investment managers
comply with worldwide regulation. We're a small team of smart, friendly people
([https://www.fundapps.co/about-us/meet-the-
team](https://www.fundapps.co/about-us/meet-the-team)) who collaborate closely
and take pride in delivering amazing software and providing outstanding
customer support.

We know that diverse teams are strong teams and we welcome applications from
everyone regardless of age, gender, ethnicity, sexual identity, faith or
disability to join our team.

=== Roles

Software Engineer | We are looking for motivated, intelligent coders to join
our close-knit engineering team (see stack below) to work on anything from new
features to greenfield products. We deploy every day with one click and pride
ourselves in getting our engineers up and running fast – expect to deploy to
clients in your first week! Hiring process: coffee or call, followed by on-
site interview with pair programming exercise | Apply here:
[https://fundapps.workable.com/jobs/64778](https://fundapps.workable.com/jobs/64778)

=== Stack + Tooling + Methods

C#, F#, ASP.NET MVC, Golang, React, Redux, Webpack, AWS, Lambda, Terraform,
Packer, Atlas, Consul, HAProxy, Sumologic, Sentry, TeamCity, GitHub, CI/CD,
TDD, Kanban.

------
split
Split | [http://www.split.io](http://www.split.io) | Frontend / Backend / Data
Engineers, Support & Sales Roles | SF/Redwood City | Full time

About Split: Split is the platform for controlled rollouts, providing feature
flagging SDKs in eight distinct languages and a web UI that lets anyone on the
team create feature rollouts and target them to the right users. Our customers
use Split to run experiments, permanently control features, or even just as a
safety net for every release. Our integrations with services like Datadog,
JIRA and Slack help teams reduce time-to-resolution if things go wrong.

Our stack - Java8, React, Mongo, Aurora, Kinesis.

Our openings are a great chance to join an early team with a solid
foundation—we recently raised our series A from Accel Partners, LightSpeed
Ventures and Sway Ventures and have customers like Segment, WePay, and Main
Street Hub. Frontend and backend engineers will be a core part of leading the
planning, design and building of services to support new features and
products, and our sales and support roles will be key advocates for our
growing customer base.

For more and to apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/split](https://jobs.lever.co/split)

------
eriktrautman
Viking Education | Course Mentor | Remote | Part Time |
[http://www.vikingcodeschool.com](http://www.vikingcodeschool.com)

Viking Code School is a 100% online development bootcamp driven by the mission
of launching a million high-growth careers around the world regardless of a
student’s location, prior experience or economic standing.

Our mentor-led Flex Program pairs students with industry veterans who perform
weekly code reviews as part of the learning process. It is a great chance to
pass on your knowledge without leaving your day job (or your house). As a
mentor, you work with your mentee(s) during their full time in the course,
which typically takes between 6-12 months to finish. You meet with your mentee
1-3 times per week for code review and can work with anywhere from 1 to 10+
students, depending on desire and ability.

Our back end has two tracks (Ruby/Rails or Node/Express) and our front end
covers JavaScript/React/Redux. As a mentor, you have access to the course
materials so you can get up to speed on anything you aren't firm on.

Check-ins are compensated.

Requirements:

* 4+ years of professional development experience as part of an engineering team.

* Strong grounding in CS fundamentals like Data Structures and Algorithms.

* Relevant experience with CS, Ruby/Rails, SQL, JavaScript/React etc.

Email careers@vikingcodeschool.com with your CV, links and anything else that
would prove your development or teaching ability and general awesomeness.

------
kerianne
Flexport | San Francisco

Flexport is a platform for global trade in an industry that comprises 12% of
the global GDP. We are building products that are enabling anyone to
participate in trade regardless of geographic, regulatory or logistical
boundaries

By dramatically simplifying the process of importing goods from overseas, we
aim to empower a new generation of entrepreneurs benefitting from the wonders
of international trade.

To keep up with our 20% MoM growth in this multi-trillion-dollar industry and
international expansion, we’re growing our team by ~3 engineers per month in
our downtown SF HQ.

Check us out if you:

-Want to be part of a close-knit engineering team that releases new code every day -Take a product-first approach to building software -Care about the real world functionality of your programming -Have a desire to build scalable programs that standardize information flow and increase operational capacity -Have amazing coding skills and CS fundamentals

Our stack: Our continuous releases are integrated with Travis and Github. On
the frontend, we use React for the views, organize the data flow with Flux,
and test our application with Jest. On the backend, we're a Rails shop riding
on AWS and Postgres RDS.

Want to learn more? Email moira@flexport.com or check out our site @
flexport.com/careers.Flexport | San Francisco

------
bryanh
REMOTE ONLY

Zapier (YC S12) | [https://zapier.com/](https://zapier.com/) | Infrastructure
Engineer

 _About you_ \-- You can cross systems, DevOps, and application software
boundaries. You have a history of shipping high-quality production code in
Python. You are skilled working directly on the command line. You embrace
automation and take pride in building internal tools to help your team be more
efficient. You are not afraid to jump into application code to ship a new
feature or infrastructure code to help scale a system.

 _About Zapier_ \-- For the past five years, Zapier has been helping people
across the world automate the boring and tedious parts of their job. We do
that by helping everyone connect the web applications they already use. We
believe that there are jobs that a computer is best at doing and that there
are jobs that a human is best at doing. We want to empower businesses
everywhere to create processes and systems that let computers do what they are
best at doing and let humans do what they are best at doing.

[https://zapier.com/jobs/infrastructure-engineer-
spring-2017/](https://zapier.com/jobs/infrastructure-engineer-spring-2017/)

~~~
ezekg
Are you guys open to talking with non-Python developers? I'd love to chat, but
I'm not a Python guy (Ruby, JS and Go mainly).

------
benweissmann
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA |
Full time | Onsite

Do you want to help realize the next industrial revolution?

Tulip is transforming manufacturing processes by bringing the latest
technological advances from the lab to the shop floor. We have multiple
Fortune 500 customers and are already enabling production lines building the
things you interact with everyday.

Whereas most factories are still using state of the art technology from the
mid 19th century, we come from the future to bring them a rich, realtime web
app, modern tablets, IoT systems, in-depth analytics, and more. Our products
are already (measurably!) helping our customers, so we're rapidly expanding
our number of customers and size of deployments.

We’re looking for people to join our core team who are excited about working
across our software stack: web development with Meteor+React+Redux,
IoT/embedded software, computer vision, data engineering, technical operations
/ DevOps, web-based UI design, and anything else we need to make the best
product possible. Apply at
[https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co.

------
clay_to_n
Stasis | Senior Infrastructure Engineer | Bangalore, India | ONSITE |
[https://stasislabs.com](https://stasislabs.com)

Stasis | C++ Firmware Consultant | Bangalore, India OR Los Angeles, CA |
ONSITE

Stasis Labs is hiring an experienced infrastructure engineer to help us
improve the quality of medical care through smarter patient monitoring.

Our monitors are currently live in hospitals in India, and are built for a
global distribution. We have teams in Los Angeles, Bangalore, and working
remotely. We just graduated from the first class of the Techstars Healthcare
Accelerator, in Partnership with Cedars-Sinai.

We are looking for someone excited by the idea of building a well-tested,
reliable web infrastructure stack with modern technologies. We're a node.js +
PostgreSQL stack on AWS, currently using Terraform + Capistrano + Sprinkle for
our infrastructure stack.

More details here: [https://angel.co/stasis-labs/jobs/198773-senior-
infrastructu...](https://angel.co/stasis-labs/jobs/198773-senior-
infrastructure-engineer)

We're also looking for a temporary consultant (2 - 4 month duration) on our
device firmware. This position is onsite in Los Angeles, CA, or in Bangalore,
India. Your role would be building features, fixing bugs, and unit &
integration testing our C++ firmware. Experience with FDA verification testing
for medical devices is a plus, and any experience developing safety-critical
software is great.

For either position, reach out to careers+software@stasislabs.com

------
maxjgoldberg
Zagster | Cambridge / Boston, MA | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://zagster.com](http://zagster.com)

Zagster is the leading provider of bike share programs for cities,
universities, businesses and properties. We simplify bike sharing through a
full-service model that covers everything involved in planning, building and
operating a system. By using right-sized infrastructure and app-based
technology, Zagster bike sharing programs are flexible and affordable for both
the communities we serve and the riders within them.

Named one of the best places to work by the Boston Business Journal and
Outside Magazine, Zagster sits at the intersection of technology and
transportation. As North America's fastest-growing bike-share provider we put
more people on more bikes every day. We recently closed a $10M Series B
funding round and we're looking for talented people to help us build the
future of bike sharing.

~~~ Positions we're currently hiring ~~~

* Front-End Software Engineer

* Senior Mobile Developer

Our stack: Javascript ES6, Node, Express, React, Redux, React Native, MongoDB.

Learn more and apply at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/zagster](https://boards.greenhouse.io/zagster)

Reach out to me at max@zagster.com with any questions.

------
higuera
TrueAccord -- Senior Software Engineer & others -- Sunnyvale, CA
[http://trueaccord.breezy.hr/p/8336955c3346-senior-
software-e...](http://trueaccord.breezy.hr/p/8336955c3346-senior-software-
engineer)

Hyper-growth company 3 years ahead of the competition. Rigorous high-quality
development process in Scala using functional design patterns. Disrupting the
Debt Collection industry for the better.

------
someear
Polly | Software Engineers, UX, Data, Marketing | Seattle, Bay Area | FULL-
TIME, Onsite, [https://www.polly.ai](https://www.polly.ai)

At Polly we’re building interactive polls and surveys delivered through the
medium of enterprise messaging (Slack, Microsoft Teams). We’ve got great
traction and are growing fast (double-digit MoM growth for the past 2 years).
We’re a team that values empathy and respect over technical chops (but you’ll
need to have that too!). Here are the roles we’re hiring for:

    
    
      * Mid/Senior Full-stack engineer
      * Mid/Senior Backend engineer 
      * UX Designer
      * Data Scientist
      * Marketing Generalist (Seattle only)
      * HR/Ops/Admin (Seattle only)
      * PMs willing to get their hands dirty (code, customer support, dig in the data)
    

Our stack: Node, Javascript, PostgreSQL, AWS We also offer medical, dental,
vision

We're a small team (<5) and are looking for creative thinkers to help deliver
innovative solutions via a messaging interface.

Apply at jobs@polly.ai and reference HN (or check out our AL page for more
details: [https://angel.co/polly-ai/jobs](https://angel.co/polly-ai/jobs) )

------
chauzer
Betterment | Software Engineer (Fullstack and Backend) | NYC | Onsite |
Fulltime | [http://www.betterment.com](http://www.betterment.com)

Our engineering interview process:
[https://www.betterment.com/resources/inside-
betterment/engin...](https://www.betterment.com/resources/inside-
betterment/engineering/the-betterment-engineering-interview/)

Job postings:
[https://www.betterment.com/careers/](https://www.betterment.com/careers/)

Betterment is the largest independent robo-advisor, helping people to better
manage, protect, and grow their wealth through smarter technology. With more
than 220,000 customers and over $7.8 billion in assets under management, the
service offers a globally diversified portfolio of ETFs, designed to help
provide you with the best possible expected returns for retirement planning,
building wealth, and other savings goals. Betterment also helps customers get
on track for a comfortable retirement with RetireGuide™, a retirement planning
tool that lets people know how much they should save and if they are investing
correctly.

------
captaintobs
Scribd | Senior Recommendations/Search Engineer | San Francisco | VISA |
ONSITE

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to re-imagine the way the
world reads.

Our team is looking for smart engineers to work on our recommendation and
search systems. You should have a strong machine learning background with
experience in search or recommendations with a production system or a MS/PHD
in a related field. Scala/Spark and SQL experience is a plus. We are also
looking for senior Rails engineers.

We are a small team which means you can have a ton of impact and bring in your
own ideas. We work on an ambitious project to organize all the books in the
world and use it to take book discovery to the next level.

Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company culture, is profitable,
and well funded. We are ambitious but at the same time we value a good work
life balance. Stack: Ruby on Rails (we are one of the largest Rails sites),
Go, MySQL, Redis, Kafka, Spark (Scala). But we care way more about your
personality and hacking skills than what languages you've used so far.

If you have questions you can reach me at toby at scribd.com. I am happy to
answer any question related to this role. Please apply directly via
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/scribd/jobs/76773](https://boards.greenhouse.io/scribd/jobs/76773).
NB, we are also hiring for a lot of other positions:
[https://www.scribd.com/about/jobs](https://www.scribd.com/about/jobs).

------
alexk
Gravitational (YS S15) | Devops | San Francisco & Toronto | ONSITE REMOTE
[https://gravitational.com](https://gravitational.com)

Gravitational, an early stage systems & cloud startup in San Francisco, is
looking for ambitious and talented people. We are well-funded by fantastic
Silicon Valley investors. We are an experienced team: we founded Mailgun[1]
which was acquired by Rackspace, we created Vulcand[2] and some other cool
stuff at Rackspace and are authors of Teleport[3], Telekube[4] and
Teleconsole[5]

    
    
      * DevOps/Implementation services (Terraform, Linux, Kubernetes, Go, Ansible)
    

Locations: San Francisco, Toronto, (Remote is OK for senior engineers)

Details:
[https://github.com/gravitational/careers/](https://github.com/gravitational/careers/)

Contact: jobs@gravitational.com

[1] [https://www.mailgun.com](https://www.mailgun.com)

[2] [https://github.com/vulcand/vulcand](https://github.com/vulcand/vulcand)

[3]
[https://github.com/gravitational/teleport](https://github.com/gravitational/teleport)

[4] [https://gravitational.com/telekube](https://gravitational.com/telekube)

[5] [https://www.teleconsole.com/](https://www.teleconsole.com/)

~~~
tutufan
Hmm. Is there an actual product or service here? Or is it just meta?

------
snaza
CJ Affiliate by Conversant |
[https://engineering.cj.com](https://engineering.cj.com) |
[https://github.com/cjdev](https://github.com/cjdev) | Full Stack | Full-Time
| Westlake Village (Los Angeles), CA | Onsite

CJ Affiliate is the market leader in affiliate marketing. We're looking for
senior and associate software engineers with Haskell, JavaScript, and Scala or
Java experience.

* We value TDD, pair programming, automation, and dogma-free agile practices

* Our codebase is ready to be deployed at any time

* Functional programming: Scala, Clojure, Haskell, JavaScript, etc. are big here.

* We believe that sustainable development of great products can only be accomplished by continually refining and applying the craft of writing clean code, all in the context of small co-located, product-focused teams.

Apply Online:
[https://engineering.cj.com/join](https://engineering.cj.com/join) or on
LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search?f_C=5679&f_L=us:0&f_F=e...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search?f_C=5679&f_L=us:0&f_F=eng)

or email me at snazarian at cj dotcom

------
matt_oriordan
Ably | Full time | Remote | Ideally Europe

Ably is a realtime data delivery platform solving distributed problems at
scale for businesses like Yahoo, Offerup and Computer Associates.

We have our base in London, but mostly work remotely on flexible time. Every
day we solve truly challenging distributed and scalability problems that go
well beyond what common frameworks, languages and platforms address. If you
enjoy taxing your brain, managing your time, having your code reviewed by like
minded people, working with a range of technologies and getting shit done,
then we think you might just fit in and enjoy yourself!

Find out more about Ably at [https://www.ably.io](https://www.ably.io)

We have two roles currently we are trying to fill:

\- Realtime systems engineer - [https://www.wfh.io/jobs/3630-node-go-
distributed-systems-eng...](https://www.wfh.io/jobs/3630-node-go-distributed-
systems-engineer-ably-simply-better-realtime)

\- Web developer with Rails focus - [https://www.wfh.io/jobs/3631-full-stack-
ruby-rails-developer...](https://www.wfh.io/jobs/3631-full-stack-ruby-rails-
developer-ably-simply-better-realtime)

------
nmec
JustPark | QA Automation Engineer | London | Full Time, Onsite

We’re looking for a proactive and talented web and mobile app QA engineer to
join the JustPark team and help take our product to the next level.

JustPark is one of London's most exciting and fast-growing startups - with a
record-breaking £3.7m equity crowdfunding round under its belt, on top of
investment from BMW and Index Ventures. In 2015 alone, JustPark were featured
in WIRED’s top 10 hottest startups, crowned winners of Richard Branson's
'Pitch to Rich', and nominated for the Growing Business Awards UK Employer of
the Year.

As our QA Engineer, you will:

Take responsibility for the full test lifecycle across our products -
frontend, backend and API. Design and implement automated tests. Manage and
assist with manual testing to ensure all requirements are met. Create and
carry out test plans which result in detailed and actionable bug reports.
Understand new and existing features in great depth. Input during feature
planning and help anticipate issues. Help shape the whole team’s QA processes.
Share knowledge with our junior QA Engineer.

Benefits:

\- A salary that is actually competitive.

\- Generous stock options.

\- Unlimited holiday (yes actually!).

\- Free lunch every day, cooked by our in house chef - check out her
Instagram: whatsjuliecooking.

\- Free parking at any JustPark space

Apply & more info:
[https://justpark.workable.com/j/BADFF03CC0](https://justpark.workable.com/j/BADFF03CC0)

------
chris_io
Improbable | Software Engineer | San Francisco, London |
[https://improbable.io](https://improbable.io)

I'm a software engineer at Improbable. We're building SpatialOS, a distributed
operating system that facilitates simulation on an unprecedented scale. My
team is responsible for taking SpatialOS and helping corporations and
governments ask huge, "what if" questions of the real world. We're backed by
A16Z and partnered with Google.

In addition to a wide range of engineering roles in our rapidly growing London
office, we've just opened a new office in San Francisco where we're building a
new analytics team focused on building a distributed analytics platform to let
our customers understand how real and virtual worlds operate. Our analytics
platform will help customer answer key questions about the simulations they
build in verticals as broad as gaming, autonomous vehicles, city simulation
and more.

A full list of roles is available at
[https://improbable.io/careers/opportunities](https://improbable.io/careers/opportunities)

If you're at all interested, drop me an email at chris@improbable.io

------
gangstertim1
Squarespace | NYC, NY / New York, NY | ONSITE only Apply at:
[http://grnh.se/dn27gt1](http://grnh.se/dn27gt1)

Squarespace is hiring pretty much everyone:

-PMs (mid-level to senior, 5+ years exp)

-Engineers (Mobile, web, infrastructure, SRE, security data..., generally 2+ years exp)

-Designers (Web & Product)

-Recruiters & Coordinators

-Data Scientist/Analyst

-& more!

Also hiring 24x7 Ops Systems Engineers in Portland & Dublin.

You should work here because it's a great place to work. That's really the
gist of it: Squarespace takes excellent care of its employees. Not only do we
boasts one of the most beautiful offices in the world, daily lunch, fully
covered health insurance, unlimited vacation (and a recommended 4-5 weeks) and
a solid 401k match, but working at Squarespace also means working with a great
community of people who love design and are passionate about great products.
This is a company that cares deeply about its employees and employees who care
deeply about their product. We're very proud here to be building the platform
that both democratizes the web and pushes forward its design.

A few of our recent hires came right from this thread!

Feel free to reach out to me directly if you have questions (I'm a PM here,
former FE Engineer) or just want to chat.

tmiller @ squarespace.com

Apply at [http://grnh.se/dn27gt1](http://grnh.se/dn27gt1)

------
thejash
Sourceress | Writer | San Francisco Bay Area, CA | REMOTE Full-time Contract

We're a (human-assisted) AI sourcing platform that delivers great results
(customer quote: "I'd have a panic attack if you guys stopped existing"). Our
goal is to help people move to employers that value their talent, and make
hiring easy for companies who do work that matters. We don’t cure cancer, but
we help companies that do ;) One founder previously sold a company and
published NLP papers; the other was Chief of Staff at Dropbox. We have a real
business, customers, and revenue, with machine learning problems that are core
to our product.

Position: Writer

We're searching for writers with strong technical fluency and a sincere,
enthusiastic tone to write emails to technical folks (software engineers,
product managers, product designers, etc.). Our customers are tech companies
with a diverse set of products and technologies, so you'll learn about a ton
of different technologies.

If you'd like a great remote job that allows you to learn more about
technology and you share our values
([https://goo.gl/YatLLp](https://goo.gl/YatLLp)), email
kanjun+hn@sourceress.co

------
blakesmith
Sprout Social | Chicago, IL| Full-time | React Native Mobile Engineer|
[http://sproutsocial.applytojob.com/apply/ZkZkXt/React-
Native...](http://sproutsocial.applytojob.com/apply/ZkZkXt/React-Native-
Mobile-Engineer?source=hacker+news)

We leverage React Native to build beautiful, performant and intuitive Android
and iOS applications for our products. You’ll help us ensure that the Bambu
product mobile applications are better than a native equivalent by pushing the
bounds of JavaScript and to look for high-value opportunities to introduce
React Native to our Sprout applications.

At Sprout we encourage cross-functional collaboration. The Mobile 'squad'
consists of a dedicated Mobile Product Designer, dedicated QA Analysts, other
Mobile Engineers and a Mobile Product Manager.

Sprout Social is used by more than 17,000 brands around the world. Companies
like Marvel, Adobe and Pivotal Labs rely on Sprout to create stronger
relationships with their customers through social media

We are looking for someone that has contributed to and submitted several
applications on a professional team. Please apply via the above link and
mention Hacker News!

------
ghankerson
Minnesota Public Radio Web Developer (Ruby/Javascript) | St. Paul, MN |
Fulltime

Minnesota Public Radio is hiring a Web developer to aid us in building out
sites like marketplace.org and mprnews.org in Rails with copious pieces of
React thrown in.
[https://americanpublicmedia.applicantpro.com/jobs/562369.htm...](https://americanpublicmedia.applicantpro.com/jobs/562369.html)

~~~
justinph
Former employee here: Apply for this! MPR is a pretty decent place to work!

------
lylo
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE (UK-only)

[https://www.freeagent.com](https://www.freeagent.com)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and micro-businesses be more successful by
putting them in control of their company finances.

We have built an award-winning online accounting product that offers full end-
to-end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in
beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over
52,000 paying customers and strong YoY growth. Our NPS is off the charts (72!)
- customers love what we do!

We're a growing team of over 130 people, and recently became a public company
listed on AIM ($FREE.L). The majority of our team are based in Edinburgh but
we have staff distributed across the UK. If you want to help us make small
businesses awesome at doing their finances, we're have dozens of new
opportunities in our product and engineering team. Our stack is currently
Ruby/Rails, JavaScript, React.js, MySQL, RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch.

Here's a condensed list of current vacancies in our engineering organisation:

* Data scientist

* Full-stack engineers

* Senior operations engineer

* Head of Information Security

You can apply directly via the website –
[https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers](https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers)
– or feel free to get in touch with our VP Engineering directly: maria [at]
freeagent [dot] com.

(We are looking for UK-based full-time staff only right now)

------
mjewkes
MotionHall | Software Engineer & Data Munger | SF, Vancouver | ONSITE | Open
to Interns (Vancouver only)

MotionHall identifies the best possible development, financing, regulatory,
and sales partnerships for emerging biotech companies, helping get their life-
saving treatments to market faster and more reliably.

We're super early & pre-seed, but we already have publicly traded customers
who want to replace their entire workflow with our software, and leading
iBankers who've validated that we're able to deliver better than existing
best-in-class results.

We're a small team of 6 (gender balanced and inclusive), so this is a near
ground-floor opportunity. Joining us now means learning a lot, grinding a lot
(though we're against routine overtime), and being a part of something pretty
awesome from early days.

Likely tasks include:

    
    
      * Working to develop the skills and processes of our existing engineering team
      * Munging data in C#, Postgres SQL, Lucene, Python, and Excel
      * Building client-facing features in React, Typescript, and Django
      * Interfacing with CoreNLP, NLTK, spaCy, Accord.net, word2vec, numpy, and tensorflow.
    

Drop Matthew a hello @ founders@motionhall.com

~~~
sten
Hey Matthew, hey Rachael, you should open an office back here in Halifax!

------
jttam
Cloudhealth | Software Engineer |
[https://cloudhealthtech.com](https://cloudhealthtech.com) | Boston, MA |
Full-time | Onsite

Cloudhealth is the leader in infrastructure cost and usage optimization. Our
products span across AWS, Azure, GCP, and Datacenter. We do the heavy lifting
of analytics around what your cost and usage means split across business
units, regions, availability zones, time, and many other dimensions.

We're working with spark and EMR to process terabytes upon terabytes of
information. We have a ruby-based application layer which presents to angular,
and we're rapidly ramping up our development team to make major improvements
to our platform.

If you have a passion in backend or frontend engineering for improving small
to Fortune 500 size businesses, Cloudhealth could be the place for you!

We offer all the usual perks of free stuff, food, commuter benefits, and
otherwise. The engineering team here has a lot of engineers who have been
working in industry for decades with a combination of less experienced
software engineers creating our next generation environment.

Please feel free to email me at johnm at cloudhealthtech com if you're
interested!

------
themcgruff
Basecamp | Ops/Sysadmin| Chicago, IL | REMOTE, Full-time,
[https://basecamp.com/](https://basecamp.com/)

Basecamp solves the critical problems that every growing business deals with.
We say it’s the saner, calmer, organized way to manage projects and
communicate company-wide.

Basecamp Ops is responsible for infrastructure across 3 colocation sites in
the United States and use both Google Cloud and Amazon Web Services too. We're
heavily a Ruby on Rails shop though there's a few other languages hanging
around in our deployments. If you are passionate about delivering fast and
reliable sites at an awesome company that will respect you and help you grow
personally and professionally please get in touch:
[https://basecamp.workable.com/j/A5A189B311](https://basecamp.workable.com/j/A5A189B311).
(Oh yeah we have amazing benefits too: [https://m.signalvnoise.com/employee-
benefits-at-basecamp-d2d...](https://m.signalvnoise.com/employee-benefits-at-
basecamp-d2d46fd06c58))

~~~
bogomipz
Asking candidates to:

1) describe themselves in a thousand words or less

2) write up a mock outage report

3) pitch something new to "the team"

just to submit their CV seems a little much. Pass.

~~~
themcgruff
Thanks for your feed back. It's understandable that this might be too much for
some people.

To date, we've had a single person skip those questions and still submit. This
person was not a qualified applicant.

Based on the applications we've received this very minimal list of
requirements appears to be working as desired. We're interested in employees
who are going to do the best work of their careers. I'm okay with having a
slightly higher bar (in terms of application effort) for that type of person.

~~~
bogomipz
>"I'm okay with having a slightly higher bar (in terms of application effort)
for that type of person."

Asking people to jump through hoops is not raising any kind of bar.

------
illeto
Charlie Finance | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.hicharlie.co](https://www.hicharlie.co)

Charlie is a free, text-based AI that is here to automate everything in
personal finance that can be automated and to radically simplify the rest. We
are using Artificial Intelligence, Machine Learning and NLP to help everyday
people manage all of their everyday finances. We are very well funded, our
engagement is extraordinarily strong, and our user base is growing rapidly.

We’re looking for a curious, relentless Software Engineer who cares about
everyday people to join our VC-backed team in San Francisco as employee #6. We
have the freedom and the runway to build together A.I. that will improve the
financial health of millions.

Interview Process: Couple of phone calls and an onsite interview. We’ll ask
you normal interview questions, but as we are still a very small team, we will
also spend just as much time learning about what kind of person you are and
how you’ll help us define this company and culture.

Learn more and drop us a line at
[http://bit.ly/2ltHFKh](http://bit.ly/2ltHFKh)

------
Gxorgxo
TravelPerk | Senior Frontend Developer | Barcelona | ONSITE travelperk.com We
are looking for a talented Senior Front-end Developer with a passion to
develop a performant single-page web application with great user experience.
You will work as a part of the team that builds a next-generation application
for business travel. This position involves: Building and maintaining
reusable, testable UI components. Writing a readable, well-documented code.
Working closely with our product team to build new features. Working in an
Agile environment. Being able to mentor/coach/train other colleagues as a
subject matter expert. What do we offer? Competitive compensation including
base salary, bonus and equity in the company. 24 vacation days per year and
flexible working hours. This position requires full-time, in-house work in
Barcelona, Spain. We can help with relocation from anywhere in the world.
English is the official language at the office. Spanish is NOT required. The
link to apply is [http://bit.ly/front-eng-tk](http://bit.ly/front-eng-tk)

------
shiftb
Instacart | Sr Full-stack Engineer, Sr Data Engineer, Data Scientist, Machine
Learning Engineer, Sr iOS/Android Engineer | onsite in San Francisco |
[https://instacart.com](https://instacart.com)

Instacart (YC S12) is building the best way for people everywhere in the world
to shop for groceries. Using your phone or the web, you can order groceries
and have them delivered to your door in minutes. You can choose from a variety
of local stores, as well as being able to mix items from multiple stores into
one order.

Every day, we solve incredibly hard problems to create an experience for our
customers that is magical. We aim to give our customers back their invaluable
time so they can spend it doing the things they love with the people they
love.

Hiring Process depends on the position, but will generally follow this flow:
Phone screen + simple challenge / Take-home challenge / On-site. We're pretty
flexible and can work with you on this.

We care that you can ship product and enjoy taking ownership over what you're
working on. We don't really care where you went to school or what companies
you've worked for.

Tech:

    
    
      • Ruby (and Rails)
      • ES6+ & CoffeeScript (which we are actively moving to ES6)
      • React.js
      • PostgreSQL
      • Elasticsearch for search
      • Memcache / Redis
    
    

Data Analysis & Data Science: SQL, R, Python

Learn more about us and apply directly at:

    
    
      • https://careers.instacart.com/
      • http://tech.instacart.com
      • http://stackshare.io/posts/the-tech-behind-instacarts-grocery-delivery-service

~~~
bohnej
when I interviewed, take-home challenge took 5+ hours, 2 weeks for review, was
given incorrect feedback from a different candidate, then rejected after
further review without the option to correct a silly mistake I made. Wouldn't
recommend applying here.

------
adamilardi
eBay | www.ebay.com | New York | NYC | Full Time | ONSITE | jobs@ebaynyc.com |
VISA ok We are hiring senior data scientists to change the way eBay does
advertising. eBay's old advertising strategy was 3rd party focused (Ads that
sent people off eBay). Our CEO said during our last earning call that strategy
has changed. eBay needs ads that keep people on eBay and offer better choices
for our buyers. We are the team blowing up the old strategy and doing
something better. You can move the needle when it comes to eBay's profit. We
operate like a small startup but can impact eBay's 100+ million buyers. This
is a unique opportunity to learn search engine and recommendation technology
which rank eBay's 1+ billion active items. We apply cutting edge machine
learning techniques on petabytes of data and thousands of Spark/YARN nodes.
This includes deep learning, XGBoost and multi-arm bandits. Our interview
consists of two phone screens. Then you come onsite to meet the team and do a
code test. 5+ years of Machine Learning experience preferred jobs@ebaynyc.com
| Ask for Mr. Lawn

------
burce
The Onion & Fusion Media Group | Software Engineer | Chicago | Full-Time |
ONSITE, [http://www.theonion.com/careers](http://www.theonion.com/careers)

Hi! I'm Bryce. I write code for the platform that powers The Onion & the rest
of FMG's brands (Gizmodo, Lifehacker, Jezebel, Deadspin, The A.V. Club,
ClickHole, The Root, and Fusion). We're a team of about 10 here in Chicago,
with the rest of FMG's tech in NY and HU.

We're looking to fill some positions on our team - if you're into frontend
development it's a super exciting time as we're building a new platform for
all of the sites I just mentioned. Backend devs are welcome as well,
especially if you're familiar with Python/Scala.

Some bullet points:

\- Working closely with our Product, Design, Engineering, and Business teams
to create the best possible user experience

\- Support all of our live Fusion Media Group properties while building out
key frontend functions for platform users

\- Conjure up new features and improve existing features

If you have any questions, feel free to email me at bdorn[at-
sign]theonion[dot]com, otherwise apply at the link above!

------
mightybyte
Takt | Data Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE preferred, but
REMOTE is an option for senior candidates. Takt also has open positions for
Systems and Infrastructure Engineer, Haskell Engineer, Data Scientist, Product
Managers/Designers, and more. Check them out at
[http://takt.com/careers](http://takt.com/careers). Here is the Data Engineer
job description:

Takt is seeking data engineers to help develop our flagship product. Our
platform learns and adapts to people's preferences, habits, and
feedback—orchestrating highly relevant experiences that are truly unique to
each person. Our vision will change the way people engage across multiple
industries, be it retail, finance, or healthcare.

We share your passion for using data to solve complex problems. You understand
that legacy code is the work you did yesterday. You'll work in small, self-
sufficient teams with a common goal: deliver excellent software anchored in an
agile culture of quality, delivery, and innovation. Contact mightybyte at the
google mail service for more information.

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Full Stack Principal/Lead Software Engineer | Boston/Cambridge,
MA | ONSITE full-time
[https://www.datakitchen.io/](https://www.datakitchen.io/)

DataKitchen, Inc. enables analytic teams to deliver value quickly, with high
quality, using the tools that they love. DataKitchen provides the world’s
first DataOps platform for data-driven enterprises, enabling them to support
data analytics that can be quickly and robustly adapted to meet evolving
requirements. DataKitchen is leading the DataOps movement to incorporate Agile
Software Development, DevOps, and manufacturing based statistical process
control into analytics and data management. Our company is profitable, stable,
rapidly growing and stock will be part of the package. We own the company --
ain’t got no stinkin’ investors to drive us crazy. Stack = (Angular,
CoffeeScript, Python, AWS, big data, docker, mesos, mongodb)

We offer very competitive pay, benefits like a company funded 401K,
experienced team (we all code), amazing customers, equity, and a cool office
location.

Contact info@datakitchen.io

------
ecsa
Economic Space Agency (ECSA.io) | SF, Oakland, Santa Cruz, Europe, World |
Software Team Lead/Engineer | Onsite, remote, interns, visa

Our aim is to take decentralization, p2p finance & communities to the next
level. We are combining blockchain with cryptographic capabilities
(capability-based security) to create a distributed computing platform.
Communities can then operate smart contracts that's resilient yet interopable
to produce a radically different economy. #smartcommunities #p2peconomy

We are looking for: 1\. Team lead experience 2\. Javascript ninja 3\. Web
platform experiece (HTTP, HTML, NoSQL) 4\. Experience with smart contracts —
game design & blockchain experience a plus

Also another senior software architect position for Open Source protocol
(Agoric): 1\. NodeJS expert 2\. NoSQL database 3\. Experience with Computer
Language design+implementation, Distributed computing, and blockchain highly
desired.

We also have more financial instruments technology in the money market and
capital market space in the pipeline. Candidates with experience of financial
algorithm (or just algorithm) are encouraged too.

Contact: joinforces [at] ecsa.io

------
tgs4
### Lighthouse | [https://getlighthouse.com](https://getlighthouse.com) |
Designer / Front End Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Employees quit managers, not companies. If you've ever worked at a
dysfunctional, hyper-growth startup, or a big company wrecked by politics,
you've experienced how bad management can make work miserable. It’s crazy
managers aren’t given more help. We're changing that by helping with the
fundamentals of good management through software. We're a 500 Startups alum,
with a growing product with hundreds of paying customers, and want to bring
more great design and experience to our product.

### You:

If you're excited to build an amazing product leading the process from design
through implementation, this is the perfect role for you (with the big equity
to match). You’ll have the chance to bring all your skills together as part of
a team that’s customer driven and excited to make more people love their jobs.
It's a mission you can feel great about working on every day. You’re an
awesome fit for this role if you...

-> Take great pride in your work and obsess over getting the details right.

-> Always look for places to simplify, whether that’s removing a button, or making 30 lines of code work with 5.

-> You love using funnels & analytics, as well as talking to customers, to ensure what you design & build is best for customers.

### Stack currently includes: Rails, Capistrano, haml/scss, bootstrap, jQuery,
Postgres, Stripe, Google APIs

* Interested in the role? Email Jobs at GetLighthouse dot com mentioning Hacker News in the subject line. Please, no recent code school grads.

------
slvrspoon
Abine - The Online Privacy Co | Full stack dev's | Boston, MA & REMOTE | PART-
TIME, [https://www.abine.com](https://www.abine.com)

Interested in working on solutions that delivery better online privacy using a
"full-stack" approach that incorporates tracker blocking and anti-
fingerprinting, identity/password management and e-commerce payments?

We've had good success hiring a few dev's full-time from HN - thanks HN! Now,
unlike many posters, we'd like to bring on a few part-time dev's who are
willing to commit 15-30 hours weekly for at least 6-12 months, probably
leading to full time.

While Boston is preferred, we are open to anyone from anywhere who has both
relevant skills and genuine interested in the problem. Compensation will be a
mix of cash and equity and full-time employment eventually would be not only
possible but ideal.

Technically we are Javascript-heavy regex-parsing heavy extension-based + ios
and Android Apps, Ruby server-side with increasing attention to machine-
learning and recursive feedback loops.

Please no recruiters - jobs [at] getabine dotcom.

------
matm
Heap | Software Engineer | San Francisco | REMOTE
[https://heapanalytics.com/jobs](https://heapanalytics.com/jobs)

Heap is building analytics infrastructure for web and iOS. Unlike other tools,
which require you to manually instrument code, Heap captures all user actions
automatically, and then lets you answer questions retroactively. Instead of
writing a bunch of new tracking code every time you want to answer a question,
the data is already in Heap waiting to be analyzed.

As an engineer at Heap, you will work on our in-house distributed system that
ingests billions of events a week and processes queries over 100s of terabytes
of data in seconds. To learn more about our distributed system, see our talks
at PGConf[1] or our recent blog post on how we index our data[2].

We have a small eng team made up of 13 engineers, nine in San Francisco, and
four scattered around the globe.

Our interview process consists of a one hour technical phone interview, a
three hour takehome problem, and a full day onsite in which you'll build a
fake-but-plausible Heap feature.

We offer all of our employees unlimited vacation with a three week minimum.

We enjoy talking to everyone who interviews, so please apply:
[https://heapanalytics.com/jobs](https://heapanalytics.com/jobs).

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJLq3GV1Dyk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJLq3GV1Dyk)

[2] [https://blog.heapanalytics.com/running-10-million-
postgresql...](https://blog.heapanalytics.com/running-10-million-postgresql-
indexes-in-production/)

------
dmangot
Papertrail (Solarwinds) | Lead Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) | San Francisco
| ONSITE

[http://bit.ly/2krNaNm](http://bit.ly/2krNaNm) For more information, email
dmangot[at]librato[dot]com with the subject line [Hacker News Papertrail Ops]

If your idea of fun is ingesting terabytes and terabytes of data 24 hours a
day, then we've got the job for you. Papertrail is looking for a lead SRE to
help build, improve, and manage our high performance stream processing
pipeline. This is truly one of those jobs where you and your developers/ops
friends can use the tool you operate every single day.

The Papertrail stack is currently largely Ruby, Java, Scala, and MySQL. Lots
and lots of MySQL. This is your opportunity to come in and lead a small SRE
team at a company that is growing every month. Plus, with the backing of
SolarWinds behind it, there are no worries about running out of VC funding, or
where the next round is coming from. We're a small distributed team where
everyone writes code, operating an existing successful business and we're
looking for the next piece of the puzzle to collaborate in taking our SRE
practices to the next level.

If this sounds interesting to you, we'd love to open up a conversation about
whether we're a good match, setup some interviews and a coding test. You can
find the contact info above.

About the company: Papertrail manages billions of log messages for operations-
savvy companies. Papertrail provides time-saving log tools, flexible system
groups, team-wide access, long-term archives, charts and analytics exports,
monitoring webhooks, and 45-second setup. It's all your logs in one place, and
it "just works". Papertrail is a wholly owned subsidiary of SolarWinds, Inc.

~~~
mmt
Looks like that shortlink doesn't even go to an SRE job title, let alone a
valid page:

    
    
      The page you are looking for, http://solarwinds.jobs/san-francisco-ca/senior-developer/8D5DBA4312AD442E8935E95C63B46BF4/job/, does not exist.

If you found this page from a job link, then that job is expired.

------
rhoulette
Sense | Cambridge, MA | Full-time, Onsite

At Sense, we're building an intelligent home energy monitor that can tell you
what devices are on in your house and how much power they're using in
realtime. We're passionate about energy efficiency and about helping users
understand and take control of what's going on in their homes.

We're a small team that loves nothing more than solving hard problems in the
service of building a useful product -- and boy do we have some hard problems!
If that sounds like your cup of tea, get in touch at ryan@sense.com or via the
job links below:

Front End Software Engineer -
[https://sense.workable.com/j/7FE6D55A98](https://sense.workable.com/j/7FE6D55A98)
Software Engineer -
[https://www.workable.com/j/983D47F35A](https://www.workable.com/j/983D47F35A)
Data Scientist -
[https://www.workable.com/j/E3548DBBE1](https://www.workable.com/j/E3548DBBE1)

------
krawczstef
Stitch Fix | ML/Algo Platform | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE, VISA

Come build Machine Learning/Algorithm Development tooling in collaboration
with Data Scientists at Stitch Fix!

My team's ambition is to build similar tools to Finagle, FB Learner Flow,
DeLorean and integrate tools like Airflow, TensorFlow, etc. in a cohesive
self-service algorithm development/machine learning platform.

Don't know much about Stitch Fix -- take 10mins to browse [http://algorithms-
tour.stitchfix.com](http://algorithms-tour.stitchfix.com).

Job post & online application:
[https://www.stitchfix.com/careers?gh_jid=514673&gh_jid=51467...](https://www.stitchfix.com/careers?gh_jid=514673&gh_jid=514673)
Apply using the careers page, but include that you saw the posting on Hacker
News.

Interview process would be a technical phone screen(s) & a full day or two
half day on-sites.

Me:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/skrawczyk](https://www.linkedin.com/in/skrawczyk)

Questions? Comments?

------
ro_bo
AltspaceVR | Software Engineers | Redwood City, CA | Onsite | Full-time |
Permanent eligibility to work in US required | Virtual reality, Unity, Rails,
HTML5, React, ES6, WebGL, three.js

About us: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com)

Open positions: [http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

Our team: [http://altvr.com/team](http://altvr.com/team)

WHO WE ARE:

\- AltspaceVR is a virtual reality software company building a platform for
communication in VR.

\- Backed by some of the best investors on the planet
([https://altvr.com/about/](https://altvr.com/about/))

\- With a team that is passionate about the future of VR.

WHAT WE BELIEVE:

\- VR will be for everyone.

\- The social connection enabled by VR will change your life (and we can show
it to you.)

\- We should embrace everything that is great about the 2D web.

\- That we can and will invent the 3D web.

For more info: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com) For open positions:
[http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

------
bploetz
Ground Signal | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | ONSITE
[https://www.groundsignal.com](https://www.groundsignal.com)

Ground Signal is a consumer insights startup enabling some of the largest
brands and agencies in the world to better understand and reach location-based
audiences. We use social data at global scale combined with proprietary
analysis to offer unique abilities to segment, understand, and reach
customers.

As a Software Engineer on the product team, you will design and develop new
features for our flagship web application. Working on a small, agile team
consisting of product managers, designers, and other software engineers, you
will have a direct impact on the company's success, and help shape our
engineering culture and technology stack going forward.

Full job listing here: [https://angel.co/groundsignal/jobs/235609-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/groundsignal/jobs/235609-software-engineer)

Interested? Drop us a line at jobs@groundsignal.com

------
dw2
Workshop | Software Engineer #1 | London, UK | ONSITE (some WFH not an issue)
| £35-45k + Equity 1%-2.5%

Workshop is on a mission to redefine how people learn. We’re focused on
building new products and experiences which give every person the opportunity
to grow and improve themselves. We believe passionately in the power of
leveraging modern technology to make learning easier, more accessible, more
engaging, and enjoyable. We’re early stage but are excited about the future
and have high ambitions.

We’re looking for driven, ambitious thinkers who care deeply about what we’re
trying to do and who are looking to challenge their software engineering
skills on a daily basis.

You’ll help us to develop our core app, with a focus on front-end development
(we use React & React Native), however we like all our developers to be
comfortable with the full-stack. You’ll be expected to be involved with all
areas of software development, including backend and devops.

We're a team of 2 looking for engineer #1 (we're both engineers by background)

If you are interested just email me: dan@workshop.ws

------
vishalkgupta
MoneyLion ([http://MoneyLion.com/](http://MoneyLion.com/)) | New York, NY or
San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

MoneyLion is a technology-enabled lending institution focused on helping all
consumers gain access to credit. At MoneyLion we feel passionately that
everyone should have a clear path to better financial products. We use data to
offer better financial products to all Americans. By rewarding financial
responsibility, providing top-notch customer assistance and offering
insightful financial education tips we aim to positively impact our customers
and enable them to better their financial health.

While we're quickly expanding in areas of Analytics, Engineering, and
Marketing, My focus currently is to hire for a Front End Developer to join our
team in New York or San Francisco.

Details here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/moneylion/419465cb-61d8-43c3-8e9a-0499...](https://jobs.lever.co/moneylion/419465cb-61d8-43c3-8e9a-0499712c36c5)

~~~
vivekadithya
Dear Vishal, I'm interested in the data science opportunities. How can I get
in touch with you?

------
grehce
UnifyID | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Competitive

UnifyID is building a revolutionary identity platform based on implicit
authentication. Our solution allows people to identify themselves in a unique
way that is extremely difficult to forge or crack. Best of all, we are doing
it in a way that respects user privacy.

Latest Announcements -
[https://unify.id/press.html](https://unify.id/press.html)

\- SXSW Security & Privacy 2017 Winner

\- RSA Innovation Sandbox Unanimous 2017 Winner

\- TechCrunch Disrupt SF Battlefield 2016 Runner-Up

\- Stanford StartX S15

Roles:

\- Full Stack Engineer (20 new): [https://unify.id/full-stack-
application.html](https://unify.id/full-stack-application.html)

\- Machine Learner (5 new): [https://unify.id/machine-learner-
application.html](https://unify.id/machine-learner-application.html)

\- iOS Lead Engineer: [https://unify.id/iOS-
application.html](https://unify.id/iOS-application.html)

\- Android Lead Engineer: [https://unify.id/android-
application.html](https://unify.id/android-application.html)

\- Front-End Lead Engineer: [https://unify.id/front-end-
application.html](https://unify.id/front-end-application.html)

Excellent team, comprehensive benefits, great SoMa location, visa sponsorship,
exciting growth, and meaningful impact at this early-stage VC funded startup.

Email: jobs@unify.id

~~~
hash2016
Is emailing jobs@unify.id the best way to get in touch?

------
iovrthoughtthis
Release Platform | Remote | Interns | Fulltime | London, UK

Technologies: HTML | CSS | JS | Ruby | Redis | Postgresql

Values: Honesty | Empathy | Self-awareness

We help brands to acquire new customers, by turning their existing customers
into social media influencers.

We're a small team building a software platform that enables brands to
understand and harness the power of their customers’ recommendations. Release
is one of Collider’s 2016 cohort, and counts some of the brightest minds in
tech & advertising as investors and advisors. Visit www.releaseplatform.com
and check us out.

Interview Process:

1\. Call to discover:

    
    
      - Who you are
      - Who we are
      - Can you code
    

2\. Pair programming session to discover:

    
    
      - How well you code
      - Your approach to problem solving
      - Can we work together
    

Here are some projects you could help us with!

    
    
      - A/B testing in a multi-tenant environment.
      - Moving from Monolith -> Micro-services.
      - Using CQRS/ES in event-driven, asynchronous parts of our domain.
    

If you're interested send an email to jasper@releaseplatform.com

------
AJDFraser
Nested.com | Back-end Developer | London | ONSITE
[https://nested.com/](https://nested.com/)

We are an ambitious new company started by founders of GoCardless and Songkick
and backed by some of the world's leading investors and entrepreneurs. We
believe in the value of fewer, better people and are looking for a skilled
engineer to join our small, extremely talented and product-oriented London
based team.

On a day-to-day basis you will: \- Develop the core consumer facing product,
which currently uses Ruby and JavaScript with a little bit of Python thrown
in. This will require rapid, agile iteration based on customer feedback and
metrics. \- Develop tools to support our internal operations team and help
automate as much as possible. We want someone passionate (possibly bordering
on the obsessive) about improving operational efficiency \- Work closely with
our designer to implement a high quality, modern front end experience, so a
keen eye for design is favorable \- Finally, you’ll have the trust and
autonomy to work creatively through solutions to problems. We don’t just say
this, we mean it. We will expect and encourage you to experiment, innovate and
adapt on new and existing features.

The stats: Eng team = 2 x FE | 1 x BE | 1 x Data Science | 2 x designers |1 x
awesome CTO | Total company size 16 | £8m Series A raised March 2017

The package: £50-70k depending on experience | All the normal perks you would
expect + £3k to spend on your perfect tech setup | Flexible working (we
actually mean this!)

If the above sounds of interest then please get in touch, we would love to
hear from you! Please apply here
[https://nested.workable.com/jobs/403118](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/403118)

Thanks for looking :-)

~~~
DrewWeth
I've applied! Are you hiring from the US?

------
rsvelan
Cloud Academy | Multiple Positions| San Francisco, CA / Mendrisio, Switzerland
| Full Time | On-Site/Remote

At Cloud Academy, we‘re builders. Learning new technology is just as exciting
for us as building it. We do this through utilizing and developing cutting-
edge technology and empowering students, developers, engineers and companies
to build and grow products with robust and constantly updated cloud skills.
Now is your chance to join our talented team that delivers unparalleled
educational content worldwide.

We are looking for several full-stack, back-end and front-end developers, as
well as a Principal Software Engineer, to join our Product Team in
Switzerland. Relocation assistance is offered. We are also looking for a
Google Cloud Researcher and Trainer to join our remote Content Team.

If you’re passionate about software development, engineering and cloud
technologies, and love to always be learning, this might be a great fit for
you.

Check out our job postings at www.cloudacademy.com or send your resume to
rachel.svelan@cloudacademy.com.

------
bensummers
Haplo | Junior Software Developer | London, UK | Full time, ONSITE

Are you early on in your career, or graduating this summer? We're a great
place to learn to be the best developer you can be.

We're looking for three new developers to join our growing team:

[https://www.haplo-services.com/jobs/junior-developer](https://www.haplo-
services.com/jobs/junior-developer)

We have deliberately set up our company to support people who're just starting
out, and we're good at accelerating your learning and giving you a wide range
of experience.

[https://www.haplo-services.com/blog/2017/working-with-
early-...](https://www.haplo-services.com/blog/2017/working-with-early-stage-
developers)

[https://medium.com/@steviebuckley/so-you-want-to-be-a-
develo...](https://medium.com/@steviebuckley/so-you-want-to-be-a-developer-
fe02f2e92a83)

-

We build research information management systems for universities, on top of
our open source Haplo platform. [https://haplo.org](https://haplo.org)

Like a startup: Small dedicated team. No barriers to doing your best work.
Opportunity to get involved with everything, should you want to. Lovely
office, great coffee. Ambition to change the world in a small but significant
way.

Not like a startup: Sensible working hours. Quiet environment away from the
hustle. No random pressure from investors. Quality product without hacks.

[https://www.haplo-services.com/jobs](https://www.haplo-services.com/jobs)

------
ppandey
Asana ([https://asana.com/jobs/eng](https://asana.com/jobs/eng)) | San
Francisco, CA . New York, NY | ONSITE Software Engineers (generalists and
specialists: mobile, web, api, infra, security)

We’re a mid-stage startup (~250 people) building a SaaS product that allows
teams to track their work and achieve their most ambitious goals. We are
looking to grow our team with engineers and managers who want to build
enterprise software that delights users while ensuring the highest level of
security, availability and performance. We're hiring across all of our teams
in SF and NY, each of which has 2-5 engs at a time and is responsible for
projects from inception through launch and beyond. We value technical
excellence, mindfulness, and maximizing impact, which leads to an engineering
culture that focuses on shipping quickly (and sustainably) as well as
mentorship.

Our interview process consists of a written test, phone interview, followed by
on-site interviews. You can view our interviewing guide at
[http://asa.na/interview](http://asa.na/interview) Here are a few links in
case you are interested in learning more: Engineering Blog:
[https://blog.asana.com/category/eng/](https://blog.asana.com/category/eng/)
Asana's vision doc and where we are going:
[http://asa.na/vision](http://asa.na/vision) Our Engineering Values:
[https://asa.na/14g](https://asa.na/14g) Our co-founder Dustin on why work-
life balance is so important to us: [http://asa.na/live-
well](http://asa.na/live-well) Please email me at hn@asana.com if you're
interested in our engineering positions.

------
taariqlewis
Aquila | Senior Software Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer | SF, NYC |
REMOTE, CONTRACT [https://aquilacashflow.com](https://aquilacashflow.com)

About Aquila:

We are back to who's hiring after taking on great talent from this post. Thank
you for reading. We are a bleeding Edge FinTech Innovation. We automate
receivables finance underwriting & collections for small, high-risk businesses
that no one else will touch. We use datascience (K-Means clustering & OLS) and
platform engineering to make business financing as automated and as fast as
possible. We also leverage our prior expertise (SericaTrading) in bitcoin
blockchain and HD wallet cryptography to do amazing new things for our
customers.

Our team:

Engineers, data scientists and product experts. Our platform is built on Ruby,
Go, Python Postgres & JavaScript. We hire onsite and remote. We're a fast-
moving, fast talking team.

Our Requirements:

* Demonstrated passion for Fintech innovation, Opensource contributions, blockchains, and datascience

* Passion for Test driven development and continuous learning

* Enjoyment of the wild startup rodeo. Yee haw!

* No Fear of the edge of FinTech datascience and engineering

Our Stack:

* Ruby on Rails

* Python

* Clojure/Go

* JavaScript

* PostgreSQL

* AWS

Our Interview Process: * Github & code review -> Founder interview -> Team
interview + test -> Decision for either 2-week trial or immediate hire.

Positions:

* Senior Ruby on Rails Software Engineer

* Machine Learning Engineer

~~~
kmars
Hi, how would one go about applying for the Machine Learning position? No
clear option on the website.

Thanks!

------
rkrzr
Channable - [https://www.channable.com](https://www.channable.com) | Utrecht,
The Netherlands | ONSITE

Channable is a data feed management company that connects ecommerce companies
to all big online marketing channels (marketplaces, price comparison sites
etc.) We also optimize and synchronize product data, offers and orders on the
various platforms.

We currently have three open positions for a Frontend Developer, a Backend
Engineer and a DevOps Engineer.

Our Stack includes: Python (Flask), Scala (Apache Spark), Haskell, PostgreSQL,
Redis, HDFS and Ansible for the backend And Ember.js, Handlebars and Less for
the front-end.

We process millions of products per day and offer technically interesting and
challenging work. We are looking for highly motivated and skilled engineers to
join our team in the heart of Utrecht.

See
[https://www.channable.com/company/jobs/](https://www.channable.com/company/jobs/)
for a detailed job description.

------
suhailpatel
Citymapper | Software Engineers | London | ONSITE, VISA

[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs)

Cities are complicated. We use the power of mobile and open transport data to
help humans survive and master them. We are building the best public transit
app, one that caters for the needs of commuters. We are building a routing
engine which is truly multimodal. To power all of this, we're leveraging open
data as well as building the tools necessary for agencies to add and fix data.

Read our blog at
[https://medium.com/@Citymapper](https://medium.com/@Citymapper)

See all our open positions at
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs)

We're hiring for Backend (Python, Go, C/C++, AWS), Frontend (Web, React, ES6)
and iOS/Android engineers as well as Data Science.

If you have any questions, feel free to drop me an email at suhail -at-
citymapper -dot- com

~~~
always_learning
Do you have any temp/intern positions for the backend in London?

~~~
mouldysammich
I would also be interested in this.

------
thathoo
Square | Appointments, San Francisco | Full Time | ONSITE | VISA sponsorship |
[https://squareup.com/appointments](https://squareup.com/appointments)

Fullstack Engineers - come help define and build software that is the backbone
of Services businesses (largest sector of the US Economy). We have fun
technical problems to solve on the front-end as well as backend as we scale-up
to serve the millions of small businesses across countries served by Square

Apply today:
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/112674544](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/112674544)

Interview process is a phone screen, then onsite, then offer (competitive cash
+ equity that's liquid since we are public!).

Customer reviews: "Square appointments has CHANGED MY LIFE" | "I love it , I
can enjoy more out of my days now . I don't have to keep my book with me 24
hours a day . Give me a lot of freedom."

------
youmin
Nexiona | Frontend and backend developers | Barcelona (Spain) | REMOTE (only
Europe) | [http://nexiona.com](http://nexiona.com)

About us:

* Software development company focused 100% on professional IoT

* Young company but growing very fast (currently 17 people expecting 30 before the end of next year)

* HQ in Barcelona, office in UK and looking forward to open on GE, FR and US very soon

Positions:

* Backend/frontend developers, product manager, system administrators... Open positions and apply details: [https://goo.gl/EiiXGY](https://goo.gl/EiiXGY) (We are open to spontaneous applications for other positions)

* Keywords: iot, rabbitmq, mongodb, python, flask, elastic, graphite, extjs, javascript, node.js, ansible, raspberry pi, arduino, embedded, docker, cloud, agile, scrum, etc.

* Interview = culture [1h] + technical interview [1h] + coding project presentation [1h] + onsite interview [1h]

Final notes:

* g33k p30pl3 and nice atmosphere

* remote work but fully connected with workmates

* one week every 4-6 we spend time together in our Barcelona office

------
joshrotenberg
Capital One | Senior Software Engineer, Clojure | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE,
FULLTIME

We need a senior engineer with Clojure experience to join our team and help us
work on the Mobile/Web back end services that power Level Money, including
adding new features, cleaning up old ones, improving performance and
increasing test coverage. Qualified candidates will have some experience with
Clojure or other functional programming languages, various AWS services
(CloudFormation, DynamoDB, SQS, etc) and distributed systems. Experience with
mobile application backend development and financial institution data are also
a definite plus.

Apply online here: [https://www.capitalonecareers.com/job/san-
francisco/senior-s...](https://www.capitalonecareers.com/job/san-
francisco/senior-software-engineer-clojure/1732/4158054)

Feel free to contact me with any questions: josh dot rotenberg at capitalone
dot com

------
patv
Vitally | Senior Javascript Engineer (First Hire) | New York | Onsite

Vitally.io is looking for a first engineering hire to join us before we go
though Techstars this summer.

What we're looking for: An ideal teammate for us is a front-end focused senior
developer who is quick learning and adaptable. We'd like you to initially own
a good amount of our front-end and dive in where ever else is needed (back-
end, devops, etc).

Our tech stack is evolving quickly, but we're building the front-end in
React/Redux + Typescript, the backend in Node + Typescript w/ Postgres +
Redis, and will be hosting on AWS. Experience with any of those technologies
is a plus, but we're open to speaking with strong engineers who we know will
pick things up quickly. Any experience building data-intensive applications is
also a plus.

As we grow, you'll be able to take a significant leadership role within our
engineering team. You'll also have the opportunity to be a member of the team
as we go through the Techstars NYC summer session, working alongside some of
the most promising startups and talented entrepreneurs in New York.

A little bit about us: Vitally is an early stage startup building an analytics
platform to help Customer Success teams quantify and target their engagement.
We're still in stealth mode, but we're backed by Techstars and are moving
quickly.

Jamie (CEO) is a repeat entrepreneur with proven success as the former CTO/co-
founder of Pathgather (another Techstars startup). Patrick (CTO) is an MIT
engineer with experience managing high-value customer relationships with some
of the largest banks and hedge funds in the world. We value transparency,
diversity, giving back, and questioning convention and we're building a
company that does the same. If that sounds interesting, we'd love to speak
with you.

You can reach me at patrick@vitally.io

------
anbu5
Remind | Android Engineer, Backend Engineer, Operations Infrastructure
Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time |
[https://www.remind.com](https://www.remind.com)

Remind is a messaging app that helps teachers, students, and parents
communicate quickly and efficiently. We believe that when communication
improves, relationships get stronger. Education gets better.

We're hiring team members inspired by the potential to transform education and
motivated to solve communication challenges in education. With more than 20
million active users, Remind is one of the fastest-growing companies in
education technology.

We’ve raised $59 million in funding from Kleiner Perkins, Social Capital, and
First Round Capital to bring us closer to achieving our goals, and we want you
to join us.

To learn more and apply, check us out here:
[https://www.remind.com/careers](https://www.remind.com/careers).

------
vhiremath4
Loom | Full-stack Web Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Fulltime

Loom is a video platform that allows employees to create quick videos for any
reason imaginable. Our video recorder has only been out for 10 months but has
amassed over 175,000 users in that short period of time.

We're a small team (7 people, 3 engineers by the end of May) and looking for a
mid-to-senior level product engineer who can hit the ground running on
building product with the team. More immediately, high-level initiatives in
the next 12 months would include:

* Team accounts so our bigger teams can organize/share videos amongst themselves

* Platform features like video trimming/editing, camera filters, feedback emojis, etc.

* Desktop recorders

More details on the role can be found here:

[https://www.useloom.com/careers/description#engineering-
full...](https://www.useloom.com/careers/description#engineering-full-stack-
web)

Feel free to either submit an app on that link or email me directly:

vinay@useloom.com

------
joshma
Benchling (YC S12) | Full-stack engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-
Time

Benchling builds software that powers life science research. Our customers
include academia (MIT, Harvard, Stanford, UCSF, Berkeley, etc), biotech
(startups and IPO), and large pharma - each improvement we make to our
platform directly accelerates progress on cutting-edge CRISPR research, cancer
therapeutics, synthetic biologics, and more.

We're looking for engineers who love building things and care about the impact
on the future of research and, by extension, society. We've built: an IDE for
DNA, a version of Google Docs for biology, and an API platform to power
research automation. You'll build the next arc of our platform, as we expand
into broader workflows, new science, and new ways of connecting machines and
scientists with the Benchling platform.

Apply: [http://grnh.se/ocnhd0](http://grnh.se/ocnhd0)

------
briankircho
Dokkio | Front-End JavaScript; Back-End JavaScript; DevOps | San Francisco Bay
Area (San Mateo, CA) | Onsite Only, Full time

About Dokkio: Teams everywhere use a wide variety of cloud file services like
Dropbox, Google Drive, Box and others to share billions of files a day. Then
it’s nearly impossible to find and manage all those files. Dokkio provides a
better way to search your content, give it business context, organize it, work
on it with others -- to make content-focused teamwork more effective. Join us
and become part of the founding technology team of a funded company.

Our Stack: React/Webpack/ES6, Node.js, PostgreSQL, Redis, Elasticsearch, AWS,
Docker

Positions: \- JavaScript Front-End Engineer \- JavaScript Back-End Engineer \-
DevOps Engineer

Email us your resume at jobs-engineer@dokkio.com or jobs-devops@dokkio.com.
For full job descriptions, see
[http://dokkio.com/#jobs](http://dokkio.com/#jobs)

------
csytan
Electric Objects | Senior Full Stack Engineer | Alphabet City, NYC | ONSITE

Electric Objects
([https://www.electricobjects.com/](https://www.electricobjects.com/)) is
pioneering digital art in the home. We’re a small and growing group of digital
art enthusiasts with a wide spectrum of expertise.

We're looking for a full stack engineer to join our growing team. You will
work on our website and the APIs that power the EO1 and EO2 digital art
displays. You'll also work on the online store where we sell and explain the
EO to the world.

Here's some technologies we use:

\- Elixir & Phoenix

\- Vuejs

\- Ruby on Rails

\- PostgreSQL and Redis for data storage.

\- We deploy into AWS and Heroku.

To apply click here:
[http://electricobjects.applytojob.com/apply/TH9KIZQpea/Full-...](http://electricobjects.applytojob.com/apply/TH9KIZQpea/Full-
Stack-Engineer?source=hn)

If you have any questions, feel free to email me at chris@electricobjects.com

------
dkislyuk
Visual Search at Pinterest | Software Engineer | Full time or students (part-
time) | San Francisco | visual search / deep learning / full stack engineering

Visual Search team at Pinterest is looking for engineers to work on applied
computer vision products, with a focus on large-scale image retrieval, ranking
/ search quality, object detection, and visual embedding learning. The team is
composed of backend engineers, and we work on everything from building
scalable search infrastructure, to building out a visual search platform to
help our partners, to applying and developing the latest advances in deep
learning to visual discovery products used by hundreds of millions of users,
such as the recently launched Pinterest Lens. We also recently started
powering the visual search component of Samsung's Bixby AI. Our team's mission
is to build the fastest and most relevant visual search engine possible, which
requires solving challenging problems in infrastructure, search ranking,
visual representation, fine-grained recognition, training embeddings which
capture taste/style, billions-scale visual object graphs, etc. Our progress in
this area is summarized in our recent paper:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1702.04680.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1702.04680.pdf).
Publication from the team is encouraged, and we hire anywhere on the spectrum
of research scientist to full-stack hacker. We're a small team within
Pinterest with direct ownership of both product and modeling / visual search
infra, presenting a unique opportunity to learn or mentor a wide range of
problems.

If you are interested, please send your resume directly to
dkislyuk@pinterest.com. We are looking for strong Python/C++ coders,
willingness to hack on large-scale visual search systems and learn quickly.
Familiarity with developing deep learning models and frameworks such as
Caffe/Tensorflow is preferred, but if you're willing to learn we can teach.

------
janlin1999
DocSpot | Entry-level Back-end Developer | Santa Clara, CA | ONSITE
[http://www.docspot.com](http://www.docspot.com)

We're looking for a full-time entry-level back-end developer to improve our
service that helps users find doctors and other healthcare professionals. We
do not require a college degree and we also do not require previous
professional experience. See the relevant link at
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/11vfv3tR5WMeQ84K5gdQu-
C_2...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/11vfv3tR5WMeQ84K5gdQu-
C_2LwJrRuC5s2pIqTIKRt8/edit)

Once candidates have submitted a complete application, we typically let them
know within one week whether we would like to meet in person. There should be
at most two rounds of interviews, and the process typically includes some
basic coding questions and logic problems.

------
xwilders
BEYOND LABS | Javascript Full Stack Developer | London £35-45k + up to 1%
equity | ONSITE | FULL TIME & INTERNS

Beyond is an enterprise SaaS platform that’s spearheading a new generation of
companies - ones that remain agile as they grow. We do this by transforming
the way companies plan their numbers - their budgets. Ultimately, we believe
companies do best when employees are empowered to take initiatives, rather
than constrained by outdated budgets.

You will:

\- Integrate key finance and productivity tools with Beyond, such as Xero,
Asana and Slack

\- Help build ways of viewing and learning from large data sets using
visualisations, chat bots & Machine Learning

\- Work with our talented front and back end teams to deliver whole features -
front end components that users will love, linked to a robust and efficient
back end

Learn more at [http://bebeyond.co/jobs/](http://bebeyond.co/jobs/) or drop me
an email: xavier@bebeyond.co

------
emily_mikailli
Signifyd | Backend Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer, DevOps Lead Engineer |
San Jose

www.signifyd.com

Our engineers build systems that catch bad guys. Using all available payment,
user, and machine data, we have to separate legitimate credit card
transactions from fraudulent in under 400ms. That means doing just-in-time
mash-ups of internal data with external APIs and reducing it all into a single
score with a few critical insights for end-users.

To solve this problem, we're looking for world-class engineers who are eager
to learn, adopt, and contribute to a reactive style of programming. The tools
you build will immediately impact the 5000+ merchants that already rely on
Signifyd to help them grow without fear of fraud.

Our stack: Java, Python, Cassandra, MySQL, Solr, Apache Spark, Play!
framework, Linux, Docker, AWS

Apply here:
[https://www.signifyd.com/careers/](https://www.signifyd.com/careers/)

------
jonathanmarcus
Teachable ([http://teachable.com](http://teachable.com)) | Full-Stack
Developers | New York, NY (Flatiron) | Full-Time | Onsite

Teachable is a leading teacher-focused online course platform designed for
educators who want their own branded online presence. Our goal is to give
online course creators the tools and resources they need to earn money from
teaching. We are among the fastest growing online course platforms in the
industry, with teachers expected to generate $125 MM+ in course sales on
Teachable in 2017.

We are looking for Ruby/Rails generalists with broad experience across the web
development stack. Candidates must have an expertise in Ruby/Rails, Angular
(or similar framework) and MySQL (or Postgres). A C.S. or B.S. degree is
strongly preferred.

We offer competitive salary, equity and health benefits.

Please send resume, cover letter and code samples to jonathan + HN at
teachable.com

------
dispatchai
Dispatch | [http://dispatch.ai/](http://dispatch.ai/) | San Francisco Bay
Area, CA | Full-time, onsite

We are Dispatch (dispatch.ai), a well-funded startup that is creating a
platform for local delivery powered by a fleet of autonomous vehicles designed
for sidewalks and pedestrian spaces.

We're bringing together a team with deep domain expertise in robotics,
autonomous vehicles, and artificial intelligence. If you're interested in
joining us for work on this exciting technology and help create the future of
autonomous vehicles, we'd love to hear from you.

Roles we are hiring for include:

Software Engineer - Motion Planning and Controls

Software Engineer - Perception

Software Engineer - Mapping and Localization

Software - Generalist

Hardware - Electrical

Hardware - Embedded/Firmware

Contact us at jobs-hackernews@dispatch.ai!

Or apply through our listing on AngelList
([https://angel.co/dispatch-6/](https://angel.co/dispatch-6/)).

~~~
moopling
This is an insanely long shot, but any chance you'd consider a UK intern? I
think I'm very well suited, but realise that you probably neither offer visas
nor internships.

------
tonyleask
Dictionary.com | Senior Software Engineer (Full Stack) | Oakland, CA | Onsite
Fulltime, VISA Friendly | Salary (depends on experience) + Annual Bonus +
Great Benefits

We are passionate about building great products and are inspired by the
possibility of unlocking the power of language through technology. We are
enthusiastically creating a high performance, collaborative culture. We are
searching for a driven individual who shares this mentality to join our team..

We’re looking for engineers who have mastered modern technology framework, and
with them, you love to build and launch products at consumer scale. You
believe in Agile based development strategies, and have a strong preference
for TDD/BDD, or similar development methodologies. You balance out-of-the box
thinking and pragmatic execution, and have a strong track record of
continuously improving great software.

Technical needs: \- Mastery of at least one modern backend stack (PHP,
JavaScript, Ruby) \- Understand both SQL and NoSQL \- Experience engaging with
product owners, quality engineers and other teammates

Benefits: \- Unlimited vacation \- Competitive salary plus bonus \- Great
benefits (medical, dental, vision, 401k matching, legal insurance, pet
insurance) \- Unlimited snacks/drinks, frozen yogurt and beer \- Relocation
assistance (if moving to the SF Bay Area) \- Close to many public transit
options (BART, Ferry, AC Transit) \- Subsidized dollars towards public transit
or parking garage \- Tuition Reimbursement

For full job description and to apply, visit:
[http://smrtr.io/k9SPYg](http://smrtr.io/k9SPYg) (or e-mail
jobs@dictionary.com)

About our company:
[http://content.dictionary.com](http://content.dictionary.com) For more jobs,
visit:
[http://content.dictionary.com/about/careers](http://content.dictionary.com/about/careers)

------
Infosourcer
Cloudera | Engineering (& More) | Full-Time | Onsite | Globally

Cloudera was founded in 2008 to help businesses capture, store and analyze
that data. We built a software platform that can handle the huge amounts of
data now available. We developed a powerful collection of processing and
analytic capabilities. Our customers are able to ask very deep questions of
their data, and get their answers quickly.

From the beginning, we recognized that data could drive social, as well as
commercial, value. For example:

* Producing and distributing clean energy is easier and cheaper if we can instrument wind farms, solar collectors and transmission networks, and continuously optimize them. * There are seven billion people in the world today, but the population will grow to nine billion by the year 2050. We must feed two billion more people but won’t find much new arable farmland. If we can analyze data on soil chemistry, model weather accurately and select the varieties of seeds best suited to produce in those conditions, we can increase crop yields. * Genetic analysis, both of patients and of the diseases that afflict them, provides a rich toolbox for interfering with disease onset and progression, and offers the hope of designing new drugs that can cure many varieties of cancer in our lifetimes.

Cloudera was also started "because we believe that data makes things that are
impossible today, possible tomorrow. There’s more data coming, and there are
plenty of impossible things to work on. Our journey is only well begun." ~Mike
Olson, Cloudera CSO

If you would like to join us on this exciting journey, check out the
possibilities on our website-"There are plenty of impossible things still to
be done."

To learn more & apply for our current openings in the US, Asia-Pacific, Latin
America,and Europe/Middle East/Africa, check us out here
[https://goo.gl/Pm87Mj](https://goo.gl/Pm87Mj)

~~~
pdksam
Hi, do you guys hire any entry level engineers? I don't see any relevant
positions on the website.

------
bmleon2002
Full-Stack Software Engineer | Doctible | ONSITE | Fulltime | San Diego, CA
Doctible is a growth & automation platform for the healthcare industry. We
make tools for healthcare practices like Dentists, Optometrists and
Chiropractors that simplify their lives, help them reduce tedious manual work
and make their patients happy! We’re also one of the few fast growing startups
in San Diego, CA. We're looking for an experienced Full-Stack engineer that
primarily deal with Rails, ReactJS and PostgreSQL in the past 5-6 years.

Interview Process: Quick phone call to start, then we're interested to meet
you in person to discuss interests in person. Then we will give a few
technical challenges which you can complete remotely.

[https://www.doctible.com/careers](https://www.doctible.com/careers)

Please send cover letter and resume to career at doctible dot com

------
fabian_minodes
Minodes ([https://www.minodes.com/](https://www.minodes.com/)) | Berlin,
Germany (ONSITE) | full-time & interns | Visa | Software/Data Engineers, Data
Scientists

Minodes is a startup in the retail analytics space. Based in the heart of
Berlin, we provide (offline) retailers innovative solutions to understand
their business better, enhance their customers' in-store shopping experience,
and bridge the gap between online and offline using machine learning
approaches.

From a technology perspective, we have thousands of our sensors installed in
our customers' retail stores around the world and a server infrastructure to
manage these sensors and to process the terabytes of data that they are
producing. Our tech stack consists of Python (and Golang) for data processing
and analysis, and Cassandra and Postgres for data storage. We work, learn and
develop while having lots of fun on the way. The usual perks (drinks,
breakfast, nice office, …) are included. We're also happy to help with visa
and relocation where necessary.

We are looking for a wide range of people to join our team, including:

Software Engineers (Frontend/JS/React/Redux, Backend/Python/Go):
[https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/?language=en#category-1735](https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/?language=en#category-1735)

Data Scientists: [https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/?language=en#category-1733](https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/?language=en#category-1733)

Business Intelligence specialists: [https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/?language=en#category-1731](https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/?language=en#category-1731)

You can find even more jobs here: https:/www.minodes.com/jobs

No recruiters please.

------
jasonchen913
MongoDB | New York, NY (relocation is available) | Senior Software Engineer
(Cloud) | Full-Time | Competitive Base + Pre-IPO stock Options

We are looking for a server-side engineer that will work on core functionality
for our cloud products, writing code that will help store petabytes of data in
MongoDB all over the world, touching millions of users! At our size, you will
have the chance to have a big impact on our future.

Do you have any interest or questions? Please reach out to me at
JC@mongodb.com or apply here [http://grnh.se/kr5738](http://grnh.se/kr5738)
\--- If you have any interest, this is a short post from InfoWorld
([http://spr.ly/60078rGKH](http://spr.ly/60078rGKH)), which named MongoDB
Atlas (our newest cloud offering) one of its 2017 Technology of the Year! ---

------
huahaiy
Juji Inc. | Full stack software engineer | San Jose, CA | Full Time | Onsite |
[https://juji.io/fullstack](https://juji.io/fullstack)

We are building an AI platform that enables the development of responsible and
empathetic personas, who engage individuals in conversations to understand
them and help them in career, education and health. Our mission is to provide
the operating system for the next generation of intelligent systems. The
company is funded by both VC and US government.

We are looking for full stack engineers who are passionate about technology
and eager to learn. Our technology stack include Clojure/Clojurescript,
Datomic, Postgres, Kafka, docker, and AWS. Both experienced Clojure
programmers and new computer science graduates are welcome.

Email your resume to jobs@juji-inc.com with subject "Full stack software
engineer".

------
SundayInJapan
Cogent Labs | Research/Software Engineer, Research Scientist | Tokyo, Japan |
ONSITE, FULLTIME, VISA

We are a well funded (about 11.5 million dollars series A funding received in
March this year) artificial intelligence startup located in the heart of
Tokyo. About 20 members total, from 10 different countries. The focus is on
bringing the latest in deep learning / AI research to industries in Japan. We
are looking for research scientists and research/software engineers. Japanese
language ability is not required, as the main language within the company is
English.

Please apply here:
[https://cogentlabs.breezy.hr/](https://cogentlabs.breezy.hr/)

The main website is [https://www.cogent.co.jp/](https://www.cogent.co.jp/) ,
but the English version is not ready yet (only Japanese).

------
cbogie
Mesosphere, Inc. is hiring a variety of software engineers to help build the
Datacenter Operating System, based upon Apache Mesos. If you're looking to
work on distributed systems, large clusters at scale, containers &
microservices, and big data frameworks, we'd love to hear from you. Languages
we use include Scala, Java, Erlang, Go, C++, Python, & Javascript.

We start the process with an intro call, then a coding challenge + review
call, followed by a full day of onsite interviews.

We are hiring for full time roles in our SF, CA and Hamburg, Germany offices,
and will sponsor visas wherever possible. If it makes sense for you and works
for our team, we are open to remote, home office working arrangements, in both
the US and EMEA.

All openings:
[https://mesosphere.com/careers/](https://mesosphere.com/careers/)

~~~
hash2016
I have applied to the role that well suited my skills and experience. Thank
you for posting!

------
sayangel
InsiteVR | NYC, NY | Full Time

\-- What We Do --

InsiteVR (YC W15) is building a virtual reality platform that helps architects
and designers easily present 3D spaces in virtual reality. Challenges we're
working on: networked VR experiences, efficient mesh compression for smooth VR
performance, novel VR user interfaces, data analytics of user interactions in
VR, and making the development of VR experiences as accessible as possible to
anyone who can generate 3D content.

\--What We're Looking For--

Full Stack Dev - someone who can help improve our API and implement simple,
but elegant front end interfaces for our users to upload and preview content
on.

Our stack: node, mongo, react, threejs, AWS (S3, EC2, SQS), Heroku

More info here: [https://angel.co/insitevr-1/jobs/70786-full-stack-
dev](https://angel.co/insitevr-1/jobs/70786-full-stack-dev)

or contact me directly: angel@insitevr.com

------
caseyrabiea
The Trade Desk | Full Time, Onsite | San Jose CA, San Francisco CA, Aliso
Viejo CA, Ventura CA, Boulder CO, New York NY, London UK, Sydney AUS, Bellevue
WA

Hiring: All levels of software engineers, as well as front-end focused
developers who are comfortable with data-access design, development and
optimization. You might be a great fit for The Trade Desk dev team if:

* You are a full-stack engineer who wants to work everywhere, not just a small subset of components. Experience / interest in working in a variety of layers and technologies within a SOA is a must for our team. This includes: client-side AngularJS / JQuery, MVC-based web architecture, external RESTful APIs, distributed (and in our case, highly scaled) request handling services, no-SQL and relational SQL databases, many-layered data pipeline (e.g. data bus architecture, Hadoop / MPP data warehouse, etc.) that moves hundreds of thousands of items per second, and data visualization (e.g. Tableau). Experience in all these layers is not strictly required, but we do like to see experience working in more than one, as well as eagerness to work on projects that might slice through them all.

* You have product-driven software development experience using a modern, object-oriented language. Memory-managed languages are best -- .e.g. C#, Java, Python, Ruby, etc. We do most of our work in C#/.Net, but specific experience here is not required.

Cool stuff about TTD:

* Our platform processes 5million+ queries per second

* Work with the best engineering team in AdTech

* The combination of huge data sets, high throughput, low latency and amazing scale means that we're constantly solving some of the biggest challenges in computer science.

* We've grown faster than any other adtech company in the industry, and have been recently recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America by Inc. Magazine and Deloitte.

* Amazing Company Culture (We're very proud of our top rating on Glassdoor)

* Top-tier benefits

If you're interested, please apply directly on our website:
[https://www.thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-
positions](https://www.thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-positions)

*Note: We are also hiring a Big Data DBA (Vertica), an East & West Coast Solutions Architect, a Sr. Data Scientist, and a BI Data Warehouse Developer!

------
seniorghost
ClassDojo | Software Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.classdojo.com/jobs/](https://www.classdojo.com/jobs/)

We're looking to hire one or more full-stack engineers at ClassDojo, a
Y-Combinator education technology company beloved by elementary school
teachers (our app is actively used in over 90% of US K-8 schools).
[https://www.fastcompany.com/3065654/innovation-
agents/classd...](https://www.fastcompany.com/3065654/innovation-
agents/classdojo-is-teaching-kids-empathy-in-90-of-schools-nationwide)

Our stack is node/mysql/mongo/react. You should have at least 1-2 years of
experience and a desire to work across the whole stack.

You can apply through the link above or by emailing me at peter@classdojo.com

------
grylance
Boiler Room | Full Stack Developer | London, UK |
[https://boilerroom.tv/](https://boilerroom.tv/)

Boiler Room is the world's leading community of underground music fans. We
live-stream DJ sets and live gigs from music hubs such as London, Berlin, New
York, Paris, LA and >60 other cities to music lovers all over the world. It
started as a webcam taped to a warehouse wall in East London – in five years
Boiler Room has grown to become the online home of underground music, and also
a complex broadcasting and editorial platform in its own right.

We are currently looking for a Full Stack Developer to join our team.

Apply/info at [https://boiler-room.workable.com/jobs/406548](https://boiler-
room.workable.com/jobs/406548)

Please email george+hn@boilerroom.tv with any questions

------
RichardPrice
Academia.edu | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite

Academia.edu is addressing two problems:

\- Open access. The goal here is to put every academic pdf ever written on the
internet, available for free.

\- The reproducibility crisis. It has emerged over the last few years that
65-90% of the scientific literature is not reproducible. What this means is
that if you try to reproduce the experiments described in a paper, 65-90% of
the time you will not get the same findings. This is known as "the
reproducibility crisis"

With regard to open access, Academia allows academics to upload papers to
Academia, and make them freely available. Academics have uploaded about 19
million pdfs to Academia.edu, and upload about 1 million a month. About 30
million people come to Academia each month to access and share papers.

With regard to reproducibility, we think the way to solve the reproducibility
crisis is to build a new peer review system that (a) crowd-sources peer review
from the academic community and (b) provides credit to material that journals
don't publish (data-sets, code, replications, failed replications).

Academia has built a recommendation system which is the basis of our approach
to (a) and (b). We realize that addressing reproducibility is a huge
challenge. We need mission-driven engineers to come and help us. We have
raised $28 million from Tencent, Khosla Ventures, Spark Capital, and True
Ventures. Bijan Sabet from Spark Capital writes "We believe open science is
really important. We believe Academia.edu is going to have a profound impact
on the world."

We are looking to hire full stack software engineers. Technologies we use
include Ruby, Rails, Postgres, DynamoDB, React. Our office is in downtown San
Francisco. For more information, visit
[http://academia.edu/hiring](http://academia.edu/hiring). If you are
interested to learn more, please email Richard Price at richard [at]
academia.edu

------
ifc
Qventus | Software Engineer | Mountain View, CA | Onsite

Qventus mission is to simplify how healthcare operates, so that hospitals and
caregivers can focus on delivering the best possible care to patients. We
think that data and analytics should make it easier for hospital teams to do
great things.

We use machine learning to create solutions that help healthcare organizations
and their people adapt to the variability of the healthcare system and make
the right decisions from the most complex data. We believe that small, day-to-
day decisions can, over time create massive improvements in healthcare.

We have several positions open:

\-- Full Stack Engineers

\-- Front End / Mobile Engineer (Android, iOS)

\-- DevOps Engineer

\-- QA/Build/Release Engineers

For more information, visit [http://www.qventus.com](http://www.qventus.com)
If you are interested please submit your resume to jobs@qventus.com

------
monicabreton
Wealthfront | Redwood City, CA | Engineering Managers and Engineers | Onsite |
Visa

Our mission is pretty simple; we believe that everyone deserves sophisticated
financial advice. We are focused on taking services typically reserved for the
ultra-wealthy, automating them and delivering them directly to the investors
at an incredibly low cost. We have clients in all 50 states who trust us with
$5 billion in assets and growing. With our clients' trust, we believe we can
and will change this industry.

We are hiring across the board, but are specifically looking for Engineering
Managers, Sr. Backend Engineers and Sr. Data Engineers with Java experience.

Feel free to check out the job descriptions and apply here:
[http://grnh.se/6regmv1](http://grnh.se/6regmv1) (please mention HN in
application).

------
tmarkovich
Gamalon | Full-Stack Engineer | Boston | Full-Time

Gamalon is developing a radical new approach to machine learning coming out of
MIT and Stanford and applying it to create amazing new products.
[http://gamalon.com/technology/](http://gamalon.com/technology/)

We are looking for a great generalist full-stack software engineer to join our
team.

Primary Responsibilities:

\- Become a technical leader in our growing company

\- Invent, brainstorm, plan, build, and deploy new cloud-based machine
learning products

\- Help prototype new product features including web UI/UX

\- Assist and advise the R&D team in developing high quality code and
architectures

Experience, Skills, and Interests:

\- Generous with others and collaborates well in a team environment.

\- Intellectually curious and interested in machine learning. \- Proficient in
Python, C, and JavaScript is desired, along with facility in learning new
programming languages and architectures.

\- Experienced with Docker, Kubernetes, API gateways, and other technologies
on EC2, Google, and Azure clouds. BS, MS, or PhD in CS, physics, or applied
mathematics a plus

\- Based in the Boston area or willing to move

\- Authorized to work in the U.S.

Salary negotiable. Highly competitive healthcare (including dental and vision)
and parental leave benefits.

We believe that diverse teams make great teams, and we encourage people of all
backgrounds and experience to apply. We are an equal opportunity employer and
all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without
regard to race, color, religion, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity,
national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, or any other
characteristic.

Email us at jobs@gamalon.com with “[Job ID 301]” in the subject line

~~~
wesp321
Applied here, talented team, great work. Would recommend.

------
jscalisi
GRAIL | Software Engineer | Menlo Park, CA | Onsite

GRAIL’s mission is to detect cancer early, when it can be cured. We are
looking for people who are inspired to make a global impact, to push the
boundaries of science, to shape the future of medicine, to commit to something
bigger than themselves.

Security Engineer/Operations: [https://goo.gl/QGhVxe](https://goo.gl/QGhVxe)

Software Engineer (Front-end, Back-end:)
[https://goo.gl/Ca4t0a](https://goo.gl/Ca4t0a)

Data Scientist: [https://goo.gl/JhHapW](https://goo.gl/JhHapW)

Machine Learning: [https://goo.gl/laoyvF](https://goo.gl/laoyvF)

* Please include a short note mentioning you saw the posting on HN.

------
cubanjon
Diamond is hiring in Los Angeles, CA ... We're a growing digital agency hiring
lots of React.js, React Native, Node.js, Data Scientists, Wordpress (yeah,
that too), and more.

Diamond is a dev shop founded by developers who understand the importance of
clean & efficient code, continuous integration, unit tests, qa automation, and
DevOps... Ever felt like there's a better way to build awesome systems? We've
got it!

Project range from startups to large television & film clients, in areas from
DevOps, web, mobile & even ROBOTS!

Check us out: [http://dws.la/our-work/](http://dws.la/our-work/)

Apply here:
[https://goo.gl/forms/YitvG7Q7fS3dmnLa2](https://goo.gl/forms/YitvG7Q7fS3dmnLa2)

------
souprock
Southeast USA including: Texas (Austin and San Antonio), Virginia (Arlington
and Dulles), Alabama (Huntsville), Florida (beach east of Melbourne), South
Carolina (Greenville), Maryland (Annapolis Junction), and possibly others, all
ONSITE. Citizenship is a job requirement.

We do emulators, JIT, hypervisors, stuff like valgrind, debuggers, manual
disassembly, binary static analysis, parsers, and assembly. We write our own
low-level tools, frequently in C99 to run on Linux. We also use IDA Pro, qemu,
Simics, JTAG debuggers, gdb, Coverity, KlocWork, LLVM, and so on. Easily
transferable skills include those related to compilers, kernel drivers,
embedded RTOSes, vectorizing, firmware, VxWorks BSP development, symbolic
execution, boot loaders, software verification, concolic testing, abstract
interpretation, satisfiability (SAT, SMT) solvers, and decompilers. We work
with more than a dozen architectures including PowerPC/ppc/POWER, MIPS,
ARMv8/Thumb2/AArch64, x86-64/x64/Intel, DSPs, and microcontrollers. We hire
from no-degree to PhD. Common degrees include Computer Science, Computer
Engineering, Electrical Engineering, and Mathematics.

We don't normally work overtime, and we get paid more if we do. We're never
expected to take work home or be on call. Because of the citizenship
requirement, there is no chance that the work will be outsourced. Flex-time is
fairly extreme; some do randomish hours.

Hint: pick Arlington for a car-free life. Pick Florida to live in a place with
no state income tax, a stand-your-ground law, almost no crime, almost no
traffic or commute, and houses that commonly go for $100,000 to $400,000.

You can contact me at users.sf.net, with account name albert.

~~~
Harkins
> Citizenship is a job requirement.

You're violating federal labor law. Specifically, the Immigration and
Nationality Act (INA), 8 U.S.C. § 1324b.

"Employers may not treat individuals differently based on citizenship or
immigration status. U.S. citizens, recent permanent residents, temporary
residents, asylees and refugees are protected from citizenship status
discrimination."

Friendly intro: [https://www.justice.gov/crt/types-
discrimination](https://www.justice.gov/crt/types-discrimination)

If anyone applies for this job and is denied based on citizenship status,
here's where to file a charge: [https://www.justice.gov/crt/filing-
charge](https://www.justice.gov/crt/filing-charge)

~~~
souprock
Nope. We qualify for an exemption and in fact are required to require
citizenship. You can "file a charge" and have about the same luck you'd get
over being declined a job working on orbital rockets, stealth fighters, nukes,
submarine propellers, etc.

Even HN darling SpaceX requires US citizenship.

The fact that the USA has a law which ensures easy foreign access to American
trade secrets is... exactly backwards. In any case, it doesn't apply.

~~~
kelseyfrancis
For almost all jobs at SpaceX, only permanent residency (i.e., a green card)
is required, because that's what ITAR and EAR require.

But, yes, of course companies have no choice but to exclude non-citizens from
jobs that require a security clearance, because getting a clearance requires
citizenship.

------
sofiegraham
BuildZoom | Public Relations Freelancer |
[https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/) | REMOTE

REMOTE PUBLIC RELATIONS FREELANCE

APPLY FOR THIS JOB:
[https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/4af2f840-53af-4a16-bdfb-a9b4...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/4af2f840-53af-4a16-bdfb-a9b4b15b71b5)

BuildZoom is the marketplace for general contractors. We collect and analyze
hundreds of millions of building permits, licenses, property features,
demographics and other data points to provide property owners with hiring
recommendations and make the entire process of hiring a contractor simple and
straightforward. We serve millions of monthly visitors and several billion
dollars in projects annually.

In order to continue to grow, we need your help getting BuildZoom in the news.
As a PR Freelancer, you will comb through information we send you about
construction projects in your area in search of items that are newsworthy.
Once you identify interesting stories you will reach out to reporters -
ranging from local foodie bloggers to the New York Times - pitch them, and
work with them to ensure stories are written. We will provide you with data in
an ongoing fashion and will share our tips and secrets to guide you through
the process more easily and quickly.

This is a remote freelance position. Instead of hourly compensation the
position will be rewarded based on how many stories you get reporters to write
that mention us as a source of information. In other words, you will be paid
based on the results you produce, not the time it takes you.

The Role: \- Scour data to find interesting content \- Develop a clear and
concise understanding of the story and angle \- Write effective pitch emails
\- Create and manage your own system for spotting and distributing the
newsworthy items in our data feed

About You: \- Enthusiastic, motivated and responsible self-starter \-
Excellent written and verbal communications skills

------
kevinherron
Inductive Automation |
[https://www.inductiveautomation.com](https://www.inductiveautomation.com) |
Software Engineer | Folsom, CA

Come help develop the future of software used in industrial automation. In
this position, you would join our core product development team. Together, we
work to build our primary product, Ignition.

This position is focused on implementing and maintaining network protocols for
communicating with industrial controllers (PLCs, RTUs, etc…) as well as the
system responsible for bridging data from those implementations into the
Ignition platform. Responsibilities include new feature and protocol
development as well as the maintenance and enhancement of existing
functionality. We are a tight-knit team of developers working every day to
delight customers worldwide with a product they actually need. If this sounds
like something you’d like to be part of we look forward to talking to you.

Requirements

\- B.S. in Computer Science, or equivalent experience

\- Minimum 5 years of programming experience

\- Strong Java 8 skills

\- Experience writing server and networking code

\- Experience writing highly concurrent multithreaded code

\- Modern toolchain and source control familiarity, e.g. Maven/Gradle and
Git/Hg Skills Not Required, But a Plus

\- Experience with OPC Classic or OPC UA - Experience with industrial
automation fieldbuses or protocols such as Modbus, EtherNet/IP, Omron FINS,
Siemens S7, Emerson/Fisher ROC, ABB Totalflow (DB/DB2), etc

\- Experience with PLCs and/or PLC programming

\- Any other relevant experience in industrial automation

[https://inductiveautomation.com/about/careers/senior-
softwar...](https://inductiveautomation.com/about/careers/senior-software-
engineer-backend)

You can also contact me at my email address in my profile.

------
coloridostudios
Colorido Studios | Front-end Developer | London, UK | £40k - £50k | Full-time,
ONSITE | [http://coloridostudios.com](http://coloridostudios.com)

Colorido Studios are looking for a front end developer with at least 3+ years
experience to join their growing team to deliver exciting projects for a range
of global clients. You must be enthusiastic, a good communicator and be able
to accurately and quickly translate design work into compelling live digital
experiences.

We would ideally like you to have a high level of proficiency with the
following:

* Javascript (ES6)

* HTML5

* CSS3 (SCSS or similar)

* Git

* Bash / Linux terminal

Nice to haves:

* AWS / Heroku

* Basic DNS config & management

* Node.js (Express)

* Ruby on Rails (or similar)

About Colorido Studios: We are an award-winning Creative Studio in based
Covent Garden. We make wonderful branding, engaging content and indispensable
design.

Get in touch! work@coloridostudios.com

------
jasonmotylinski
Spotify | Data Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite
[https://www.spotify.com](https://www.spotify.com)

Join one the fastest growing disciplines at Spotify! We are looking to hire
Data Engineers to help derive knowledge and insights from large volumes of
behavioral data. Good candidates will have a natural curiosity to explore
data, experience using Hadoop or Spark, and love creating products which help
drive critical business decisions.

Data Engineers at Spotify: Develop data pipelines using Scala Work with Google
Cloud, Dataflow, and BigQuery Partner with Product Owners and Data Scientists
to build new products

Apply for Data Engineering today!
[https://goo.gl/H6F6Jg](https://goo.gl/H6F6Jg)

------
joeinSFO
Tally | San Francisco, CA | Salary range: $135K - $178K + equity | Multiple
Eng Positions | Backed by: Shasta Venture, Cowboy Venture, SV Bank
www.meettally.com

Tally just closed $15M to tackle some of the hardest problems in FinTech.
We’re growing fast and hiring Platform & Data Engineers at multiple levels:
meettally.com/careers

Our tech stack is modern and performant: reactive Scala, based on Akka, Micro
Service architecture, more details below

\- - - - - - - - - - - - SR PLATFORM ENG: [https://angel.co/tally-
app/jobs/167074-sr-platform-engineer](https://angel.co/tally-
app/jobs/167074-sr-platform-engineer) Build scalable architecture that
simultaneously supports seamless consumer experience and core financial
systems. Our technology uses Scala-at-large to build discreet services and
servers to make credit card automation look simple. Functional programming
experience necessary (Scala, F#, Java 8 lambda functions, Frege, Haskell,
Clojure, OCaml, Erlang, Lisp, Elixir).

\- - - - - - - - - - - - SR DATA ENGINEER: [https://angel.co/tally-
app/jobs/179844-sr-data-engineer](https://angel.co/tally-app/jobs/179844-sr-
data-engineer) Architect, build and scale our data pipeline from the ground
up, bringing transparency to all aspects of our business. Core Technologies:
Scala, micro-services, Spray, Akka, Finagle/Thrift, Slick, Postgres, Redis,
AWS, Push Notifications, SSL, Identity Management, Concurrency

If you're up for a quick chat to learn more, send a note to
jasonb@meettally.com (CEO) or apply through the listed job postings (I'll
respond personally either way).

Please include resume, LinkedIn, and/or Github

Articles: [https://techcrunch.com/2016/05/19/tally-raises-15-million-
fo...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/05/19/tally-raises-15-million-fo..).
[http://mashable.com/2016/05/29/tally-credit-card-
app](http://mashable.com/2016/05/29/tally-credit-card-app)
[http://www.businessinsider.com/tally-is-making-credit-
cards-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/tally-is-making-credit-cards-..).

Keywords: Scalalang, Scala, Akka, Zookeeper, microservices, Functional
Programming, FP, RESTful Services, FinTech, Mobile

------
tt-ih
Tenstorrent | Multiple engineering positions | Toronto, Canada | Full/part
time | ONSITE | [http://tenstorrent.com](http://tenstorrent.com)

Tenstorrent is building a high-performance deep-learning processor ASIC. We
are looking for hardware and software engineers to help us bring our processor
to market. Current openings are: Deep learning expert, Lead software engineer,
and Processor architect/designer. We are backed by Real Ventures - the
Canadian VC of the Year two years running.

If you share our excitement to develop machine intelligence, and our drive to
make robust and efficient products, we would love to talk to you. For more
info, visit the link above or email us at careers [at] tenstorrent.com.

------
Shatnerz
StreetShares | DevOps Eng. | Washington, DC (Reston, VA) | Full-time, onsite,
[http://streetshares.com](http://streetshares.com)

StreetShares is a startup with ~30 employees focused on small business lending
centered around the veteran community.

We are looking for a senior dev ops engineer to improve our pipeline from
development to production. We have a small tech team (currently 6) and you
will have control of our deployment.

It will involve:

    
    
        * docker
    
        * python
    
        * aws
    
        * Jenkins
    

You can apply online at
[https://streetshares.workable.com/](https://streetshares.workable.com/)

If you have any questions or concerns, feel free to email Andrew at
aahlers@streetshares.com

------
sometimesjames
Hadean Supercomputing | RESEARCH ENGINEER (Big Data) | London, UK | Full-time
| 50/50 ONSITE/Remote | VISA

Hadean is redesigning the compute stack from the bare metal up for distributed
computing, allowing to run algorithms on any data set at any scale with no
additional engineering.

We’re looking for a brilliant research engineer to our team.

 __You should:

\- Live and breathe C, C++, or Rust

\- Have a good CS degree

\- Be able to work at various levels of stack, high-level to low-level
debugging or disassembly

 __Please match ≥6 of the following:

You have experience with:

\- Realising ambitious, self-directed projects

\- Implementing complex algorithms

\- Coding in a shared/distributed memory parallelism

\- Parallel programming at scale

\- MPI or other message-passing

\- Akka

\- Erlang

\- Designing/implementing high-level API and abstractions

\- Working on varied problems, high level and low

\- Concurrency, like multi-threading or goroutines

\- Low-level/assembly-linking knowledge

\- Packet-level communication

Drop us an email at jobs@hadean.com

------
latch
Second Spectrum | Software Engineer | Los Angeles, USA | onsite
[https://www.secondspectrum.com/](https://www.secondspectrum.com/)

We're a sports oriented company that blends computer vision, machine learning
and design to change how sports are coached, played and watched. Starting next
season, we're going to be the Official Optical Tracking Provider for the NBA.

Full Stack, Devops, UX and a few other roles:
[https://www.secondspectrum.com/careers.html](https://www.secondspectrum.com/careers.html)

We also have Computer Vision and Full Stack positions at our Lausanne,
Switzerland office.

I'm happy to answer questions: karl@secondspectrum.com

------
karig
Zumper | San Francisco, CA (SF)| ONSITE, REMOTE, FT, VISA

Zumper is the largest startup in real estate. We raised our Series B last
October, growing from 30 to 55 in this year alone (and still growing)! We are
hiring in several departments, including sales, engineering, marketing, and
customer support.

Current openings:

\-- Backend Python Engineer | ONSITE, FT, VISA

\-- Senior/Lead Frontend Engineer | ONSITE, FT, VISA

\-- Customer Support | ONSITE, INTERNS, FT

\-- Account Executive (Dallas, Houston, Atlanta) | REMOTE, FT

Please visit our careers page for our full list of openings:
[https://jobs.lever.co/zumper](https://jobs.lever.co/zumper)

Our interview process is dependent on the role, but it typically involves 1-2
phone screens followed by 1-2 onsites.

~~~
kyleschiller
Are you willing to sponsor VISAs for the Business Systems Engineer position?

------
jakozaur
Sumo Logic | Site Reliability Engineer | Warsaw, Poland | Onsite

We do grep on steroids in the cloud. Huge scale, exciting tech (AWS, Scala,
distributed systems)... [https://www.sumologic.com](https://www.sumologic.com)

Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/574147#.WQdj11OG...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/574147#.WQdj11OGPq1)

Backend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/267415#.WQdj0lOG...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/267415#.WQdj0lOGPq1)

------
gyu
Segment | Software Engineer, Growth | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Fulltime
[https://segment.com](https://segment.com)

At Segment, we believe companies should be able to send their data wherever
they want, whenever they want, with no fuss. We make this easy with a single
platform that collects, stores and sends data to hundreds of business tools
with the flip of a switch.

We're looking for a talented engineering generalist. You’re likely to work on
a number of different areas of the stack, embedded in the Growth team.

[https://segment.com/jobs/42257](https://segment.com/jobs/42257)

------
rogik
People.ai, Inc. | Sr. Front-end and Backend Engineer | SF | ONSITE |
[https://people.ai](https://people.ai)

Y Combinator-Backed People.ai is Hiring Engineers to Help Us Build AI for
Better Team Management

People don’t quit their jobs, they quit their managers. Everyone has had a
manager that makes them not want to come to work. Everyone has had a manager
who regularly forces their team to chase their own tail doing meaningless
work. Why? Because most managers manage their teams blindly. They don't hire,
coach and promote based on data. Instead, they make decisions based on their
gut, either because they don’t have the data to make better decisions or
because they don’t know how to make sense out of it.

Not anymore. At People.ai we’re helping managers make decisions about their
team based on data, not intuition. We’re starting with sales teams because
they’re a particularly notorious black box. No manager today can definitively
say what makes a “top performer” do better than a “low performer.” People.ai
is solving that by making sales transparent and building the world’s first AI
for managing sales teams.

We have a 10+ person team and are actively looking for a Senior Software
Engineers to join us. Our team needs someone with full-stack/backend
development experience as well as a deep background in Python, Linux, AWS,
REST APIs and machine learning. Salesforce API experience is a plus! This
isn’t just another job. Your input will be incredibly important as we’re
currently shifting from to a microservices architecture. You’ll have an
opportunity to make a major impact on a number of our microservices and ML/big
data infrastructure as we are turning our MVP into a massively scalable
product.

We offer a competitive salary with equity, a cool company culture, lunches and
free snacks and drinks. At this time we are unable to provide visa
sponsorship.People.ai is located within walking distance of Caltrain in San
Francisco.

Join us as we work towards quantifying people management!

Apply here: [https://peopleai.workable.com/](https://peopleai.workable.com/)

------
michelleflynn
Huddle | JavaScript Developers | London | Onsite

Huddle Developers are multitalented individuals, blending deep technical
knowledge with amazing communication skills. At Huddle we take pride in the
features we deliver and the way in which we solve engineering problems.

We favour libraries over frameworks, valuing core JavaScript and CSS skills
over the latest buzzwords. The Huddle UI stack is evolving - you can expect to
work with bleeding-edge technologies in our component library and single page
applications. ES2016 and build tools like Grunt, Babel and Webpack are a core
part of our working day.

Interview process: CV review, phone interview, face to face

Email michelle@huddle.com for much more info!

------
be_driven
Drive.ai | Mountain View | [https://www.drive.ai](https://www.drive.ai) We are
creating AI software (Deep Learning) for Autonomous Vehicles.

Open positions: Director of Robotics Mechanical Design Engineer Software
Engineer-Mapping Motion Planning Software Engineer Senior Software Engineer
Full Stack Engineer

Apply or see a full description here:
[http://grnh.se/a6up0t1](http://grnh.se/a6up0t1)

Check out our vehicle driving at night in the rain:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMvgtPN2IBU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMvgtPN2IBU)

------
ketanbhalla11
EquityZen | Engineering Lead | New York City | Full-Time |
[https://equityzen.com/careers/?englead](https://equityzen.com/careers/?englead)

Tim Draper & Dave McClure backed, EquityZen is an early-mid stage FinTech
firm, bringing private markets to the public. Our platform enables large,
private companies to helps their shareholders get cash, while providing
investors access to invest in these pre-IPO companies. EquityZen has served
60+ premier tech and digital health companies, and is proud to be considered a
liquidity provider by 1 out of 3 of the largest unicorns.
[https://equityzen.com/press/](https://equityzen.com/press/)

We're looking for an Engineering Lead eager to help us as we redefine private
markets. Join us if you're looking to work alongside extremely brilliant
engineers while rolling up your sleeves, diving into code, and driving our
product vision.

Some of the things you'll do: Architect and implement the most secure private
placement platform that can scale to trading $1B+, Work closely with
experienced developers who love discussing software & security, Collaborate
with non-engineering teammates to solve difficult practical problems, Partner
with Founders and Product Lead to set and manage expectations in delivering
high quality technology at a fast pace, Demonstrable experience building
robust infrastructure with our developers and data-driven business tools for
other teams, Prototype and implement new product ideas with engineers, with
initiatives such relying on NLP and ML based prediction, Gain exposure to all
parts of the venture capital, private equity, and startup ecosystems.

Also hiring for:
[https://equityzen.com/careers/?frontend](https://equityzen.com/careers/?frontend)
[https://equityzen.com/careers/?frontend-
intern](https://equityzen.com/careers/?frontend-intern)
[https://equityzen.com/careers/?fullstack-
intern](https://equityzen.com/careers/?fullstack-intern)

------
mleva
MongoDB -- New York, NY (ONSITE) | Full Stack Engineer | Full-Time | Base +
Pre-IPO Stock Options

We're looking for 2 Full Stack Engineers with leanings toward either front-end
or back-end development to join our R&D team in NYC. We're building a new
product enabling server-less architecture with MongoDB using React, Redux,
Golang, MongoDB, AWS, and more. This is a small team where you will have a
huge and immediate impact within an already established company!

Any interest? Please reach out to me at Matt.Leva@MongoDB.com, or apply
directly at [http://grnh.se/unlpr81](http://grnh.se/unlpr81).

------
GoPeriscopeData
Periscope Data | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE, VISA
www.periscopedata.com

Hiring experienced full-stack engineers (Ruby, Go, CoffeeScript, Javascript) |
Periscope is the fastest, most powerful data analysis suite on the market.
It's the platform of choice for professional analysts, who spend 5+ hours a
day using the product. We're growing revenue about 10X per year, while growing
the team about 4X per year. We're a kind, curious, tight-knit bunch and if you
have a proven track record of delivering results and shipping great products,
we would love to meet you! Join our team of 95: Email amanda@periscopedata.com

------
lsemel
Muck Rack - Remote

We're looking for a senior backend developer that's worked on a complex, high-
traffic site, particularly at a startup or software-as-a-service company. Our
tech stack includes Python, Django, Celery, SASS, Redis, Elasticsearch, Nginx,
Gunicorn, Varnish, and Ansible.

About us: Muck Rack (muckrack.com) offers tools that help media professionals
find and contact the most relevant journalists for their stories, and monitor
how their stories perform.

Details: [http://sawhorsemedia.com/jobs/senior-software-
engineer.html](http://sawhorsemedia.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer.html)

------
tomaschko
Giant Otter Technologies | Frontend Engineer (React JS), Full Stack Engineer |
Boston, MA | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.giantotter.com](https://www.giantotter.com)

Giant Otter is building on a proprietary natural language AI architecture to
automate coaching for sales and support conversations

Check out our job postings & apply here [https://angel.co/giant-otter-
technologies/jobs](https://angel.co/giant-otter-technologies/jobs)

Interview process is phone screen, <0.5 day onsite interviews with future team
members, short (untimed) coding exercise

------
arbesfeld
LogRocket | Cambridge, MA | Boston, MA | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://logrocket.com](https://logrocket.com)

LogRocket is a logging service that helps developers fix problems in their
apps by letting them replay bugs. Our product is used by hundreds of companies
like UserTesting, Carfax, and NBC to eliminate the guesswork for developers as
they fix bugs. We are a few engineers today and looking to double our team in
the next few months. If you are interested in joining at the ground-floor of a
venture-funded, fast-growing company, feel free to reach out to matt at
logrocket dot com.

------
sashagitlab
GitLab| Engineering and Non-Engineering Roles| Remote Only | Fulltime|
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

We're currently hiring a recruiter, a security specialist, sales development
reps, and director level positions, see
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/) We're a
remote only company so everyone can participate and contribute equally. GitLab
Community Edition is an open-source Ruby on Rails project with over 1000
contributors.

~~~
YorickPeterse
We're also hiring database specialists! So if you like working with
PostgreSQL, Ruby, and Rails you should definitely check out
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/specialist/database/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/specialist/database/)

------
jangid
Optimizory | Product Evangelist | NOIDA, India | ONSITE, SALARY: 350k-500k INR
+ bachelor accommodation,
[http://www.optimizory.com/](http://www.optimizory.com/)

Optimizory was created with a vision of building innovative products, which
address key problems faced by the target segment. We are now proud owners of
two segment leading products vREST and RMsis.

We strongly believe that people are the key constituents of a great company
and hence look forward to working with people with diverse ideas, a lot of
energy and a deep expertise in their domain.

The culture in the company is very informal with lots of flexibility in all
respects and you get to work with some of the brightest people in the
industry.

This role is all about delivering a usable Requirements Management product to
the market and enabling the end user of the product to use the product. The
person in this role will be a part of the product management team. The key
requirements of this role are as follows:

    
    
      - Understanding the product in details
      - Understanding the Requirements Management Tools market and customer needs
      - Testing the product from end user viewpoint
      - Resolving customer queries
      - Giving presentations / providing solutions to the users
      - Simulating customer scenarios and issues, which can be addressed by the development team
    

The person in this should possess the following

    
    
      - A degree in Computer Science or equivalent with a decent understanding of the subject
      - Should be able to quickly understand, install and use unfamiliar software
      - Willingness to interact with customers and managing two-way communication
      - High energy and eagerness to quickly resolve customer issues
    

Please note that this is not a sales job. It is not exactly marketing but the
role is quite similar. It is all about interacting with users, acquiring
domain knowledge and helping the users to adopt the product. One of the most
critical positions in the company.

The selection process has three stages — (1) Online Programming Test (2) Video
Chat (3) Onsite Interview.

To apply, send your resume to career@optimizory.com

------
kyranjamie
GoldRepublic | Developers | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | Full-time | Onsite |
4-6k

GoldRepublic is a small Amsterdam based fintech/software company behind a
precious metal trading platform.

Foremost, we're trying to fill a place in our front-end team. If you match
some or all of these, we'd love to speak to you: * Angular4 * TypeScript *
RxJS * d3js * REST API Design * Webpack2

You'll be involved in the development of a _huge_ control panel used for the
internal management of a trading platform.

Other positions: \-- DevOps Engineer \-- Backend Developers \-- Product Owners

If you're interested, shoot an intro email to: dev-
recruitment@goldrebpulic.com

~~~
jerrre
I think you made a typo in your own mailaddress...

~~~
rejschaap
Filters out spam and clueless people at the same time.

------
stockkid
Dgraph.io ([https://dgraph.io](https://dgraph.io)) | Backend Engineer, Golang
| Sydney, Australia | ONSITE, REMOTE | Full time

You will be responsible for the design, architecture, and implementation of
our native and distributed open source graph database, Dgraph
([https://github.com/dgraph-io/dgraph](https://github.com/dgraph-io/dgraph)).

Apply at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/dgraph](https://boards.greenhouse.io/dgraph)

------
Gxorgxo
TravelPerk | Senior Back-End Developer | Barcelona | ONSITE travelperk.com Are
you a Back-End Developer with extensive Python experience? Do you particularly
enjoy working with amazing people, having fun at work and building something
awesome? If so, this role may just be a fit. As a senior developer you will
work as a part of the team that builds a next-generation application for
business travel. On a day-to-day basis you will work with our product team to
design, architect and implement the back-end of our product. Your code will
run fast, efficiently and will never break. This position involves: System
architecture design, implementation and testing. Product development in Python
and Django of a travel related web-based product. Integrations between our
product to 3rd party APIs. Work in Agile environment with strong attention to
a well-documented code, unit testing and continuous integration. Being able to
mentor/coach/train other colleagues as a subject matter expert. What do we
offer? Competitive compensation including base salary, bonus and equity in the
company. 24 vacation days per year and flexible working hours. This position
requires full-time, in-house work in Barcelona, Spain. We can help with
relocation from anywhere in the world. English is the official language at the
office. Spanish is NOT required. The link to apply is [http://bit.ly/backend-
eng-tk](http://bit.ly/backend-eng-tk)

~~~
madshvero
I'd suggest adding line breaks to make sure the comment is a bit more
readable. It's kinda tough reading as it's currently formatted.

------
SydneyKnerd
Knewton | NYC | ONSITE |

[https://www.knewton.com/about/careers/](https://www.knewton.com/about/careers/)

Knewton is the world’s leading adaptive learning technology provider with the
mission of bringing personalized education to the world.

We are looking for the following: Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Full
Stack Engineer, SRE/DevOps, Systems, Data Scientist

Favorite Tools: React, Java, Python, Ansible

Perks: Unlimited Vacation, Health/Dental/Vision, Free Lunch, Stock Options

Process: (1) Culture Screen, (2) Tech Screen (3) Tech Interview

Questions? recruiting@knewton.com

~~~
haskellandchill
Love what you're doing!

------
olalonde
Blockai | Sr. Backend Engineer | San Francisco | FULL TIME, ONSITE,
[https://blockai.com](https://blockai.com)

We're hiring our first backend engineer to work on a greenfield, large-scale,
image search engine. Our ideal candidate has experience with database systems,
computer vision and is proficient with at least one of Python, Java, C, C++,
Go. You must have a solid CS/SE background and be reasonably comfortable
reading academic papers.

If you're up for the challenge, send me an email (oli@binded.com) and mention
HN.

------
Hotjar_Rec
Hotjar is a young startup that embraces remote working and personal
development.

Hotjar's culture is driven by transparency, respect, open discussion,
collaboration and blunt and direct feedback. We have several positions open.

Hotjar | Big Data Engineer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | AngularJS Developer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | Full Stack Developer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | Python Developer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | Product Designer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | User Interface Designer (Europe) | Remote

Information about all roles can be found on our careers page:
[http://careers.hotjar.com/](http://careers.hotjar.com/)

------
patmcguire
Teachable | NYC | Full Time | ONSITE | VISA Teachable lets anyone easily
create and sell online courses on a beautiful, self-branded website. We have
7,500 active teachers (and counting), who to date have made over $36 million
teaching over 3 million students on Teachable-powered online schools.

We're hiring for Senior Front-End Developer and Data Engineer, as well as
other roles. Interview process generally work sample then onsite.

[https://teachable.com/careers/](https://teachable.com/careers/)

~~~
allworknoplay
I'm (another) Teachable engineer, and just wanted to chime in to say _we all
love our jobs_. Our company is composed of high-performing people, trust /
autonomy, and support from our talented team members where we need it.

If you're smart and want to come work on some challenging problems (and be in
a field that's not soulless), come talk to us.

------
pldpld
Ona ([https://ona.io/](https://ona.io/)) | Nairobi, Kenya | Senior
Android/Java Engineer | ONSITE | Full-time

We build a data management platform and tablet health application used
globally to improve child and maternal health, governance, agriculture, access
to infrastructure, and government accountability. E.g. our software routed
patients during the ebola crisis in West Africa, counted votes during a Libyan
election, is surveying national infrastructure post-earthquake in Nepal, and
scheduling vaccines in Bangladesh, Indonesia, Pakistan, Indonesia, Zambia, and
other places soon.

The stack you'll work with depends on the project, active stacks:
Clojure/Script + Om, Django + PostGIS, Tomcat + CouchDB, see our FOSS at
[https://github.com/onaio/](https://github.com/onaio/) and our 2016 roundup
[https://blog.ona.io/general/2016/12/30/year-in-tech-at-
ona.h...](https://blog.ona.io/general/2016/12/30/year-in-tech-at-ona.html)

In the interview we'll ask tech and background questions to get to know each
other, then we'll write and extend code together,
[https://ona.io/jobs/senior_sw_eng_android.html](https://ona.io/jobs/senior_sw_eng_android.html),
jobs+swe+opensrp@ona.io@ona.io

------
agerwick
Librato | Senior Applications Engineer | Boston OR Cambridge, MA. | Onsite,
Fulltime

Our customers are primarily developers and operations engineers that
predominantly work in Software as a Service (SaaS) companies. We are looking
for a Customer Success Engineer located in our Cambridge or Boston, MA office.
In this role you are a customer advocate. You are equally passionate about
making a user successful as you are about the product. Your goal is to help a
prospect choose the right service (it may not be ours), to educate a trial
user on how to use the app correctly, to support a customer when things go
wrong, and to ensure they are happy at all times.

Qualifications: 3 to 5 years experience in a developer or operations role
Bachelor’s degree, MS a plus Exceptional communications skills (written and
verbal) to effectively communicate with technical audiences at all skill
levels Detail oriented, able to multi-task, troubleshoot, and demonstrated
problem solving skills Strong understanding of software development life
cycles, tools and best practices Strong understanding of the DevOps
philosophy, Self motivated; able to organize and prioritize tasks
independently and autonomously

If interested, please apply to: [http://solarwinds.jobs/cambridge-ma/senior-
application-engin...](http://solarwinds.jobs/cambridge-ma/senior-application-
engineer/707B1982C59E40D2BC53240E3FB0DA0E/job/)

------
shaheenigans
Bugsnag | Customer Success Manager | San Francisco, CA | Full-time - ONSITE
Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bugsnag/1b9e1ed6-fa72-4105-ac28-e1c66f...](https://jobs.lever.co/bugsnag/1b9e1ed6-fa72-4105-ac28-e1c66fa286d2)

Bugsnag | Software Engineer, Customers | San Francisco, CA | Full-time -
ONSITE Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bugsnag/8f41b0d1-becb-4054-b2d3-e26ee4...](https://jobs.lever.co/bugsnag/8f41b0d1-becb-4054-b2d3-e26ee4ec27a0)

All Roles: [https://jobs.lever.co/bugsnag](https://jobs.lever.co/bugsnag)
Website: [https://www.bugsnag.com/](https://www.bugsnag.com/)

Bugsnag helps teams focus on building better software by providing automated
crash monitoring for web, mobile, desktop, and server apps. Currently, half of
a typical developer’s time is spent finding and fixing bugs; we aim to bring
that number as close to zero as possible by automating the entire monitoring
process and allowing developers to focus their time on feature development. To
do this, we give our users instant visibility into where their code is not
executing as expected, we then measure these errors, collect all related data,
and give our users the information they need to understand which software
issues really matter and need fixing.

------
woodrow
Lyft | Application security engineer | San Francisco, CA and Seattle, WA |
Onsite [https://www.lyft.com/jobs](https://www.lyft.com/jobs)

Lyft is hiring for all positions, including mobile, frontend, backend,
infrastructure, and product roles. We're working on interesting and
challenging engineering and product problems to improve people's lives with
great transportation.

I'm specifically looking for an application security engineer who’s excited
about helping Lyft ship safe software quickly. You’ll help product and
engineering teams at Lyft develop new features and products that are
innovative and protect our users, build systems and tools to make it easy for
engineers at Lyft to develop safe software by default, and promote security
throughout the company. You'll help to scale security at Lyft to support our
continued growth and your work will have significant impact and visibility

We try to approach security from a software engineering standpoint: we believe
in scaling security through automation and tooling, and we ship frequently. If
you want to learn more about the kinds of things we’ve built, check out our
security-related blog posts at
[https://eng.lyft.com/tagged/security](https://eng.lyft.com/tagged/security).

If you're interested or want to talk more about working on security at Lyft,
ping me at steve.woodrow@lyft.com.

------
MPiccinato
Sift | Detroit, MI | Fulltime and interns | ONSITE

At Sift, we build applications to help organizations better understand their
people. We want organizations to feel more like closely knit teams, where
everyone supports each other to achieve their shared mission.

We’re just 18-months old, but we’ve already secured 15,000+ users and over 20
clients. We’re proud to have Quicken Loans, an organization built on the
foundation of a strong culture, using our apps to better understand who makes
up their amazing team.

React Native (Android)

iOS (Swift)

Backend Node.js

Front End React

Sounds interesting? Shoot me an email! Mat P, CTO, matp@justsift.com

------
gamerDude
Walkthrough | Operations Engineer (Python) | Denver | Full Time \----- About
Us: Walkthrough replaces the time-consuming process of touring multiple
properties with a simple and affordable virtual reality experience. Learn more
about our team, funding, and press here:
[http://angellist.co/walkthroughvr](http://angellist.co/walkthroughvr)

\-----

As our operations engineer you would be: \- using Python, MongoDB, and AWS \-
working out of our headquarters in downtown Denver (1624 Market St. Denver, CO
80202) \- build algorithms to optimize our photographers routing so we can
optimize their travel time to each home \- work with AI, Machine learning to
improve our photo processing algorithm \- study photography to figure out how
to improve our photo quality \- add functionality to our scheduling system to
reduce user error or help us save time at HQ with support requests \- building
out our tech infrastructure, including load balancing, running spot instances
for photo processing, and managing distributed software our photographers use
to upload photos

If you're interested, this is the application process: \- Fill out the form
below:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfWKLpIquPmFf21Viu6...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfWKLpIquPmFf21Viu6tivBCYuXtlfedCATWiT-
bz7WHtXh1w/viewform)

------
agerwick
TraceView | node.js Senior Developer | Vancouver, British Columbia | Onsite,
Fulltime

We’re looking for someone who’s immersed in the Node.js ecosystem--with bonus
points for fluency in Ruby, Python, or Go, and really wow us if you have a
systems generalist bent. You’ll be combining an eye for performance with
digging into the intricacies of V8 and native extensions. If you have a
passion for constantly learning new libraries and deciphering how they work,
and enjoy working deep under the covers of the runtime, then we’d like you to
join our talented and growing development team.

Qualifications: Deep understanding of Node.js internals, including code
profiling techniques Detailed knowledge of the Node.js web ecosystem,
understanding how the most popular libraries are used Solid understanding the
javascript concurrency model Experience writing performant web applications in
at least two server-side languages B.Sc. in Engineering or Computer Science or
equivalent education Minimum 4 years experience developing software in a
commercial environment Excellent communication skills with a passion for
sharing new ideas in a dynamic environment

If interested, please apply online at: [http://solarwinds.jobs/vancouver-
bc/nodejs-senior-developer/...](http://solarwinds.jobs/vancouver-bc/nodejs-
senior-developer/26E445023274455D9F59E99345B1D8FF/job/)

------
dcrosta
Magnetic | ONSITE | New York, NY | Senior Python/Platform Developer

Magnetic's media and merchandising platform tracks user behavior across
hundreds of thousands of websites, hundreds of millions of users, and many
billions of events per day. Every day we're pushing the boundaries of what can
be done with Python and PyPy, building microservices that increase throughput
and reduce latency in our real-time system. If you have Python skills and want
to take them to the next level, we want to hear from you!

Our engineering culture is oriented towards optimizing time to deliver new
features. New developers ship code to production on day one, aided by peer
code review, thorough automated testing, continuous integration, and one click
deployments. We collaborate frequently, at whiteboards and informal pairing
sessions. We value diversity of opinions and backgrounds, and encourage
everyone to contribute ideas, ask questions, and push each other to achieve
more each day than before.

Apply online now: [http://grnh.se/h2igfl1](http://grnh.se/h2igfl1)

Other openings:
[http://www.magnetic.com/about/careers/](http://www.magnetic.com/about/careers/)

Magnetic does not discriminate on the basis of race, religion, color, national
origin, gender, sexual orientation, age, marital status, veteran status, or
disability status.

------
xroja
PharmGKB.org @ Stanford University | Software Developer, Web Developer |
Stanford, CA | ONSITE | Fulltime |
[https://www.pharmgkb.org/](https://www.pharmgkb.org/)

Come help advance science and medicine!

PharmGKB.org is a leader in the field of pharmacogenomics and precision
medicine. We combine our curators’ scientific expertise with our developers’
coding expertise to catalog and deliver valuable knowledge to our users and
collaborators. Our coders gather data from many sources and deliver knowledge
to our users via web applications, REST APIs, and desktop applications.

Applicants are not required to have biological or medical background. The best
applicants will have a clear and working understanding of how to build modern
web sites and services while taking the lead on projects in a small team of
other developers. A good candidate will be comfortable working with server-
side code like Java & Python and web frameworks like Reactjs, Ampersandjs, and
all sorts of other ES6 modules.

Since we are part of academia our work/life balance is excellent. Plus, we are
housed right on the beautiful new Stanford Engineering Quad. We are a small
team so you could have a big impact in this very exciting field.

We are working on posting the positions to our job portal so if you're
interested just drop us a line at feedback@pharmgkb.org and we'll make sure
you get more information from us.

------
late2part
CrowdStrike | DEVOPS and Many Others | Irvine, Seattle, Kirkland, Sunnyvale,
Minneapolis, DC, London, Bucharest, or REMOTE |
[https://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/](https://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/)
CROWDSTRIKE is the leader in cloud-delivered next-generation endpoint
protection. CrowdStrike is headquartered in Irvine, CA with customers around
the globe. We collect more logs in a day than most companies collect all year.
Our core data is orders of magnitude larger than that. This is big scale. Our
stack includes Go, Python, Kaka, Cassandra, Ubuntu, Splunk, Chef, AWS, GCP,
Bare Metal, MAAS, and many more. We use cloud services as well as run our own
on-premise data centers. We have many engineering positions open at the
website above. I'm specifically hiring 2 DevOp Linux Systems Engineers. DevOps
Linux Systems Engineers should have a working knowledge of linux, ubuntu, AWS,
networking, optimization, and troubleshooting. We build automation code -
that's where our focus is. I'm also hiring for someone to help automate our
cloud billing, specifically, automate, categorize, and track our billing from
our various cloud providers. We hire smart people that can get things -
engineers that can figure things out and deliver solutions, working code, and
products. We like folks to have experience and understanding of a certain set
of tools - but we are more interested in smart people who like to do
incredible things with a team of great people. Please contact us via the web
site above, or mail me at the address in my profile.

------
whendriks
Avrios | Software Engineering (Frontend, Fullstack) | Zurich | Full Time |
ONSITE

Avrios is the first, fully digital vehicle fleet manager for companies of all
sizes. We are shaping how companies buy, use and sell their vehicles. With 27
billion in sales in Germany alone, this might just be the biggest market you
have never heard of.

We call Zürich our home, but with a team featuring over 16 nationalities we
are a group of talented people from around the world. Fostering a truly open
and progressive culture, combined with state of the art engineering and
creative approaches to marketing and sales - working at Avrios is a powerful
mix of purpose, challenge and most of all, fun.

We are hiring on all parts of the stack: Frontend Engineer (ES6/AngularJS) -
[https://www.workable.com/j/16AA6A153A](https://www.workable.com/j/16AA6A153A)
Fullstack Engineer (Java) -
[https://www.workable.com/j/7F5DCA3631](https://www.workable.com/j/7F5DCA3631)

We are also hiring various business roles, you can find all positions here:
[https://avrios.com/en/jobs](https://avrios.com/en/jobs) And if you are
curious for more just visit our website
[https://www.avrios.com](https://www.avrios.com)

Or get in touch with me directly at wouter (at) <company name> (dot) com

------
lilbenjivert
SoundCloud | Senior Software Engineer, iOS / Engineering Manager | NYC |
Onsite, Full-time

SoundCloud is an open platform enabling everyone to share and discover audio
content all over the world. Here at SoundCloud NYC we’re expanding our
monetization & growth engineering team (currently a team of 23) who help build
the platform that helps creators make money from their content, listeners gain
access to the world's music, and brands engage with SoundCloud's unique
audience. We’re looking to add a Senior Software Engineer, iOS and an
Engineering Manager to our growing team!

If you’re interested in learning more about the challenges our engineers have
tackled and our lessons learned check out our developer blog:
[https://developers.soundcloud.com/blog](https://developers.soundcloud.com/blog)

For more information on the specific roles:

Senior Software Engineer, iOS: [https://soundcloud.com/jobs/2017-04-06-senior-
software-engin...](https://soundcloud.com/jobs/2017-04-06-senior-software-
engineer-ios-new-york)

Engineering Manager, Payments:
[https://soundcloud.com/jobs/2016-10-27-engineering-
manager-p...](https://soundcloud.com/jobs/2016-10-27-engineering-manager-
payments-new-york)

Feel free to reach out directly to benjamin.cheung@soundcloud.com if you have
any questions!

------
skipwalker
Voyant Inc. | Calc Engine Developer (Java) | Austin, TX | ONSITE |
[http://www.planwithvoyant.com](http://www.planwithvoyant.com)

The Voyant dev team is looking for Java developers to improve and extend our
calculation engine into new international markets.

Primary Responsibilities:

* Learn the tax code and financial product regulations of our international markets. * Build reusable, extendable, efficient financial calculation models. * Continuously improve code maintainability and calculation engine performance. * Support service API development for calc engine integration.

Requirements:

* Experience with object oriented languages and design patterns. * 3+ years of development experience a must. Java experience preferred. * Basic understanding of financial products and their taxation principles. * Quant or software development experience within the financial service industry desired. * Desire to learn detailed nuances of worldwide financial products and taxation regimes. * Ability to interface directly with outside non-programmer subject matter experts. * Must like dogs.

Interview process is usually 1 phone screen and onsite interview with code
review and or whiteboard coding.

Full Description:
[http://www.planwithvoyant.com/content/en_US/aboutus/javadeve...](http://www.planwithvoyant.com/content/en_US/aboutus/javadeveloper.html)

------
ahultgren
Omni (Schibsted) | Senior Full Stack Engineer | Stockholm, Sweden | Onsite |
Full-Time

Omni is an award winning news app (and website) with the focus on
personalization and quick and complete news coverage (aggregating all other
news sources). You will be part of a small and efficient team (4 full stack
devs, 1 UX, and 1 designer in Stockholm; 4 Android and iOS devs in Gdansk) who
have just begun expanding the app into new markets. We're small enough that
you will have a big impact, but there's still plenty of career opportunities
within the rest of Schibsted. We're looking for a senior engineer that is very
experienced with javascript and node.js (or so good at other stuff and willing
to learn that it doesn't matter). The rest of our stack consists of Postgresql
and Elastic Search, virtual-dom, Heroku, Varnish, and AWS (RDS, S3, SNS, SQS).
However, we're constantly experimenting and innovating and no strangers to
trying new technology when we get a good opportunity (personally I can't wait
to use Elm in production; we just need more devs who knows it!). We write
plenty of tests, do code reviews always, and have the ambition to do pair/mob
programming more regularly. Email me at andreas@omni.se if you're interested.

PS. For The Right Candidate we are willing to help with relocation to one of
Schibsted's hubs (Stockholm, Gdansk, or Oslo).

------
akhudek
Kira Systems | Clojure Developer | Toronto, Canada | Full-time | Onsite |
Remote | [https://kirasystems.com](https://kirasystems.com)

We're hiring Clojure developers to work in all places within our stack and
welcome candidates at all experience levels. Don't know Clojure but would like
to? We welcome you too. Remote is ok, we have flexible working hours, and we
offer a relocation bonus for those wanting to move to our headquarters in
Toronto.

Kira Systems is a fast-growing Toronto-based software company. Our mission is
to empower enterprises through intuitive, easy-to-use software tools for
uncovering relevant information in contracts. The Kira application is built
upon our own proprietary, state-of-the-art machine learning technology. Our
customers include some of the world’s best law firms, professional service
firms, and corporations. They use Kira to quickly and accurately review and
analyze contracts for due diligence, real estate and financial transactions,
as well as contract management.

Apply at [https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-162601-clojure-
developer](https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-162601-clojure-developer). We're
also hiring for many other roles
[https://kirasystems.com/careers](https://kirasystems.com/careers).

------
abpavel
IP Fabric | Senior NodeJS Developer | Prague, CZ | ONSITE We build software
for visualization and control of global IP network infrastructure, fully
mapping connectivity from end to end and all the way down to the electrical
signals. Our work helps prevent deadly network outages or find the exact cause
of that spinning wheel slowness. What you create will benefit all IP network
infrastructure engineering, and will enable the Internet to grow at its
foundation. We're looking for top software engineers with significant
experience and understanding of the best practices to help the founding team
with the development of a global product. We have a very scalable business
model, and we're offering ownership in the company through stock option plan.
Experience with APIs and nosql databases is a must for backend roles.
Experience with graphs and graph visuzalization is needed for frontend roles.

Our stack

    
    
      * Node.JS, ArangoDB, RabbitMQ
      * Openstack/KVM, Debian (own infrastructure)
    

What we offer

    
    
      * Initial Equity, and additional equity as bounties.
      * 25 days paid vacation, 5 paid sick days, 30 days paid sick leave
      * Flexible working hours and home office
      * Equipment of your choice, various budgets to make your workplace feel like home
      * Non open-space offices in the center of Prague with a lot of light
    

Email me at pavel@ipfabric.io

------
jrudolph
Meshcloud| Frankfurt am Main, Germany | Full-time | ONSITE | www.meshcloud.io

Meshcloud provides public IaaS, CaaS and PaaS cloud services based on open-
source technology. This enables our customers to avoid vendor lock-in, execute
an effective hybrid cloud strategy and save cost. In cooperation with data-
centers, we offer multiple cloud locations in Europe and Germany. Our
federation technology enables customers to seamlessly switch between different
providers and integrates different cloud platforms (currently OpenStack and
Cloud Foundry).

At Meshcloud you will be working in an exciting start-up atmosphere with a
passionate and talented team. We use a wide array of technologies and offer
lots of room for creativity and professional growth.

If you're excited about freeing developers from proprietary cloud
technologies, shoot me a mail because we are hiring for multiple roles:

\- Junior and Senior Front-End Engineers (TypeScript, Angular 2, Bootstrap 4,
SCSS)

\- Junior and Senior Backend-End Engineers (Java, Spring Boot, Mongo +
MariaDB, HATEOAS APIs)

\- Integration Expert (Go, Python, Java, ... we're looking for a true Polyglot
Engineer)

You can view our open positions at
[https://www.meshcloud.io/en/careers/](https://www.meshcloud.io/en/careers/),
or feel free to email me directly at jrudolph at meshcloud dot io. Please
include Stackoverflow and Github Profile if available.

------
shaggyfrog
Copperleaf Technologies | Vancouver, BC, Canada | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[http://www.copperleaf.com/](http://www.copperleaf.com/)

We build products to help companies managing millions of dollars of assets
make better decisions. Our core product, C55, helps companies decide which
projects to invest in, how to reduce their risk, increase safety, and reduce
their environmental impact. We are one of the top 20 Fastest-Growing Software
Companies in Canada and winner of the BC Tech 2016 Emerging Company of the
Year Award. We are also working on two new cloud-based products, to be
released this year.

We have grown a lot in the last year, and we are still looking to fill a
senior role on one of the new "cloud" technology teams. The project's stack
includes NodeJS, Angular (2+), Kendo, and Postgres. We'd like to find an
experienced front-end developer, who can take on a leadership role with the
front-end architecture and mentor junior developers. (This team is also
looking for a junior-to-intermediate level manual QA tester.)

I joined Copperleaf (as a senior developer) back in April 2016. The people
here are really nice, they care about what they do, and they have a lot of
domain knowledge. If any of that sounds interesting to you, please fire off an
e-mail to me (Tom) at thauk@copperleaf.com and we can chat a bit more!

------
chillydawg
Longshot Systems | Linux Platform Engineer | Marylebone London UK | ONSITE |
Full time

At Longshot Systems Ltd we're a small startup building advanced platforms for
sports betting analytics and trading. Having developed a lot of our core
platform infrastructure we are looking to begin expanding our trading strategy
research activity and core infrastructure management. We have an office dog,
Minos. He's a beagle and rather cheeky. We can send you a pic if you need it
to help in your decision making process.

You'd be working closely with the CTO and the development team to support our
production & development trading infrastructure, develop new infrastructure
and detect, diagnose and help solve performance issues in applications,
networks and operating systems. You should be happy wading through tonnes of
metrics, packet dumps and logs to find and solve issues. This role combines
SRE, sysadmin, devops and security. We're a small team (6 currently) and you'd
be responsible for the entire production and development infrastructure.
Unfortunately we can't support visa applications at this time. To learn more
about the roles and to apply please visit [https://longshot-systems-
ltd.workable.com/](https://longshot-systems-ltd.workable.com/) or email jobs
at longshotsystems dot co dot uk

------
talldan
Kahoot! | Senior Frontend Developer | London, Oslo | ONSITE |
[https://getkahoot.com/](https://getkahoot.com/)

Crafted using a design-led approach and game-based pedagogy, Kahoot! is on a
mission to make learning something that everyone wants to connect with. With
over 40 million monthly active users and a public library of over 15 million
games on our platform, kahoots are being played in over 180 countries, both in
the classroom and beyond.

[https://getkahoot.com/jobs/front-end-
developer-1](https://getkahoot.com/jobs/front-end-developer-1)

As our frontend developer, you'll be making and maintaining web apps with some
of the latest JavaScript tooling such as React and MobX, but also staples such
as Angular and Backbone.js. Working on Kahoot!'s frontend platform, building
on our pattern library, you’ll be drawing out UI components to build robust
modular systems making up rich interactive experiences.

We're also looking for the following roles:

\- Backend Developer [https://getkahoot.com/jobs/backend-developer-search-
oslo-or-...](https://getkahoot.com/jobs/backend-developer-search-oslo-or-
london)

\- Android Developer [https://getkahoot.com/jobs/android-developer-oslo-
norway](https://getkahoot.com/jobs/android-developer-oslo-norway)

------
babak_khan
At PROTAGONIST we're building the analytical tools for the post-factual world!
We know that this is not necessarily a new world, as propaganda has always
been around, but the sheer scale and reach of it in the digital era calls for
a drastically new approach. PROTAGONIST is a such approach.

Even though we believe in facts and their validity over non-facts, we don't
believe detecting real vs. fake news is the key to understanding the post-
factual world. Instead, we're much more interested in people's _beliefs_
regardless of whether or not those beliefs are true. We think people are
guided by what they believe to be true, not necessarily by what is objectively
true. To that end we have built PROTAGONIST, a machine-learning-powered
analytical engine that takes a novel approach to computational linguistics and
natural language processing. We have proprietary algorithms that can detect
various patterns of subjective language that is indicative of an underlying
belief. We call these NARRATIVE patterns and are convinced they hold the key
to "mining for beliefs" in the vast and wild media jungle.

Interested to hear more? Wanna come work with us in uncovering the new
frontiers of NLP and Narrative Analytics? Check out the open positions at:
[http://protagonist.io/careers/](http://protagonist.io/careers/)

We have two locations: San Francisco, CA and Washington, DC

Keywords: linguist, full stack, backend, Python, language, fake news,
narratives, beliefs.

~~~
vivekadithya
You guys seem to be doing some really cool projects. I'm interested in your
Analyst jobs. Applied! Looking forward to discuss more on your projects :)

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP| Developer| Radnor, PA| ONSITE| FT

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 25+
years. SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined
implementation of empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our
highly productive team works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing
extensive data sets, technology and the scientific method to devise and employ
trading strategies throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

We are seeking highly driven, production-oriented developers who possess
strong technical skills and the ability to work in a fast-paced collaborative
environment.

C++ Market Data Feeds Developer: [http://scm-lp.com/c-market-data-feeds-
developer-position/](http://scm-lp.com/c-market-data-feeds-developer-
position/) Implementation Developer: [http://scm-lp.com/implementation-
developer-positions/](http://scm-lp.com/implementation-developer-positions/)
Execution Developer: [http://scm-lp.com/execution-developer-
positions/](http://scm-lp.com/execution-developer-positions/)

Please submit your resume to: recruiting@scm-lp.com

------
yasinaydin
Taxify.eu | Talinn, Estonia | Full-time | Onsite

Taxify is an Estonian international transportation network company
headquartered in Tallinn, Estonia. As of March 2017, Taxify operates in 18
countries and 25 cities in Europe, Western Asia, Africa and Mexico. The
company develops and operates the Taxify mobile application, which allows
people request a taxi or private driver from their smartphone.

Some short info: [https://medium.com/@ozguryasin/estonias-most-successful-
star...](https://medium.com/@ozguryasin/estonias-most-successful-startup-
taxify-is-looking-for-5-new-developers-c090be192adf)

Developer/Engineer roles:

    
    
      - Senior Software Engineer - Payments:
      - Senior Full Stack Developer:
      - Senior Software Engineer - Backend
    

General requirements for soft eng/devs:

    
    
      - Designing and building Taxify's growing systems
      - Coding mostly in node.js (previous experience in node.js is not a requirement)
      - Experience in node.js / C++ /Java or any OO language
      - Experience with any SQL (Mysql/Postgre)
      - Coding mostly in Javascript and node.js
    

Other Roles:

    
    
      - Customer Support Specialist - English
      - Technical support engineer
      - Engineering Manager
      - Country Manager - Estonia
    

For more information and to apply the jobs, visit
[https://taxify.eu/careers/](https://taxify.eu/careers/)

------
HoyaSaxa
Narmi (Techstars NYC '17)| Full Stack Engineer (Front End Focused), Mobile
Engineer, Product Designer | New York, NY (NYC) |
[https://www.narmitech.com](https://www.narmitech.com)

Narmi is helping the 10,000+ community banks and credit unions in the United
States reinvent themselves with better online and mobile banking. We want to
create a more diverse and engaging financial ecosystem by empowering these
institutions to compete with the top 10 banks that hold almost half of all
deposits in the United States currently.

Narmi was founded by two Georgetown University alums who previously worked as
CEO and CTO of a $18 million credit union and also at some of the largest
banks in the world. We are a team of 3 and looking for engineer #3 and #4, and
also a lead UI/UX designer. Even if you don't think you are an exact fit for
one of our current openings, we'd still love to talk. We are always looking
for well-rounded engineers that have expertise in AWS, Ansible, Terraform,
Swift/Objective-C (iOS), Java (Android), python (Django), visual design/UI/UX,
and/or security.

The interview process entails a call to get to know each other, followed by a
half-day in-person interview that includes a code pairing session.

* Full Stack Engineer * Mobile Engineer *Product Designer

You can learn more on our website and apply via email:

jobs @ our domain

------
owenconti
ICE Health Systems | Web Application Developer | Calgary, AB |
[http://icehealthsystems.com](http://icehealthsystems.com)

ICE Health Systems is a software company committed to developing innovative
technologies for the healthcare community in order to improve the way
healthcare is delivered.

ICE Health Systems initially began as Patient Education software, and has
since expanded its suite of products to include a cloud based electronic
health record system, ICE 5, and an online learning and content management
system, ATLAS.

In order to create an effective solution for healthcare providers, we firmly
believe that experts in the healthcare communities should be involved in the
conceptual development and tangible end product. ICE Health Systems turns to
trusted advisors for intellectual contributions to create truly unique systems
created for healthcare professionals, by healthcare professionals.

Stack: Java (Spring), Hibernate, MySQL, BackboneJS, ReactJS, TeamCity,
BitBucket

Position(s): We are looking to hire two Junior/Intermediate Web Frontend
Developers to add to our development team.

Job posting: [http://icehealthsystems.com/about-us/careers/web-
application...](http://icehealthsystems.com/about-us/careers/web-application-
developer/)

Contact me directly if you are interested, oconti@icehealthsystems.com.

~~~
owenconti
Forgot to mention:

\- We do quarterly "Hack Days", where you can work on whatever you feel like

\- Every Friday is "Whiteboard Day" where you can pursue any ideas you have
that'll benefit the product/company

------
denizozger
Velocity | Node.js Engineer | London | VISA
[https://velocityapp.com](https://velocityapp.com)

We’re looking for an experienced full stack Node.js Engineer to join our
rapidly growing development team as we scale to thousands of restaurants over
the remainder of the year. You will be initially working on a large,
greenfield project, developed with latest technologies and best practices. We
have the highest standards in software engineering and you will get the chance
to work with very talented developers.

Key responsibilities will focus on building our REST APIs and real time
communication systems for our Web, iOS and Android apps. Our teams are
feature-based and vertical, so you will have direct contact with various
stakeholders on day to day basis.

We are rigorous about continuous delivery, very high test coverage and
detailed code reviews. You will work in a fast paced and friendly environment
where you will share your expertise and grow as an engineer. We work at the
cutting edge of technology, and rely heavily on open source projects. We are
also tech agnostic and very open minded. We use many other languages,
frameworks and methodologies like Go, C#, Firebase and functional programming.

To apply, please go to
[https://velocityapp.com/careers](https://velocityapp.com/careers)

------
AdamWynne
London, UK | Investec
([https://www.investec.co.uk](https://www.investec.co.uk)) | Front-end
developers for digital online business bank | Onsite | Contract or perm

Front-end developer

Rip up the old rule book of banking, and join our magic circle of dreaming,
building and testing with customers in how we can solve key problems for UK
small and medium businesses . We are select team of warriors and valkyries
from varied backgrounds and conquests (Small start-up of 10). Our elite team
is looking for devs with super sharp skills. No financial services experience
necessary at all, just the desire to drive instant impact, and create legacy
in etching their name in history in helping us change financial services.

You should have personal projects, be curious like a spy and prize the art of
software. The team assembled have aeons of experience designing, running and
scaling software systems. Our journey will be filled with learning, fun and
hard work (skill at table tennis is a nice-to-have). You should have strong
opinions born out of hard-won experience and war wounds.

Our stack is currently React + Redux, C# 6 backend (planning on moving to .Net
core in the medium term), best practice devops, Github flow We sometimes have
a competition to throw a plastic pig in a bin from some distance #jussayin

You will need to be able to work in the UK.

email: adam.wynne at investec.co.uk

------
superscalar
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | Full time

At Gambit we research and manage automated sports betting algorithms on behalf
of our clients. Their algorithms run on our proprietary execution platform
which interfaces with a large variety of bookmakers and exchanges, enabling
access to the best prices and massive liquidity.

Our distributed, concurrent system has a core written in Erlang, which
interacts with a wide variety of Python processes across the rest of the
business. Some of the other technologies we use are: Linux (Ubuntu, CentOS),
Docker, Kubernetes, Ansible, C, C++, Julia, R, Go, JavaScript, AngularJS,
ReactJS, Django, PostgreSQL, Redis, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ,
Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, GitLab.

We have a very flat hierarchy and an emphasis on employee freedom. We
encourage our team to work on projects that interest them, as we believe
people are happiest and most productive when intellectually stimulated. You
don't need to be interested in sports or betting.

We're actively hiring for the following positions:

    
    
      - Software developer
     

More information can be found at
[http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html](http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html)

------
kasrak
Airtable | Software Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite, full-time, contractor
[https://airtable.com](https://airtable.com)

Airtable is a collaborative real-time database. Our mission is to expand human
productivity by letting people create tools to organize their world. Unlike
single-purpose apps, we think of Airtable as a toolkit of building blocks that
people can repurpose to create their own applications. Our product roadmap is
filled with interesting enhancements and additions to this toolkit that will
push the boundaries of Airtable's capabilities.

We're hiring full-time engineers for frontend and backend (JS, Node, React).
We're also looking to hire contractors for some frontend web projects (JS,
React).

People love Airtable:
[https://twitter.com/airtable/timelines/566728799115440128](https://twitter.com/airtable/timelines/566728799115440128)

We're a small team, with backgrounds from Google, Facebook, Microsoft, etc. We
believe in the power of highly motivated and capable individuals to accomplish
great things in small teams, with end-to-end ownership of projects and rapid
iteration. We’ve raised over $10 million in funding.

You can apply here: [https://airtable.com/jobs](https://airtable.com/jobs)

------
yoloswagins
Homelight | Software Engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE | fulltime |
[https://www.homelight.com/about-us#careers](https://www.homelight.com/about-
us#careers)

Current Interview Process: quick chat, engineering phone screen, onsite, team
lunch, reference check, offer.

HomeLight is creating the best way for home buyers and sellers to find the
best real estate agent using objective data about real estate agent
performance. We're continually working on our matching algorithm (machine
learning & data science) and currently working on some big initiatives to
improve how home buyers and sellers and agents interact with homelight and
with each other (mobile apps, new product features, etc.)

We're a small team of 7 engineers. Our stack is Ruby on Rails(4.2), and
Postgresql(9.6) hosted on Heroku. The front end is using Ember. We've got
reasonable test coverage with rspec.

Tasks are reasonably defined, and its normal to push back on tasks to
determine the business value in our work. We're not just a feature factory, we
care about the value delivered in what we build. As engineers, we have an
enormous amount of latitude in the implementation details of our work. Because
we're small, you're going to need to know the full stack. You're going to have
to write javascript here, sorry.

I applied via the link on the careers page, but if you have any questions, you
can email me at evan@homelight.com. When you apply, make sure to mention you
saw this hackernews post.

------
etimberg
Opus One Energy Solutions | DevOps, Software, and QA developers | Toronto or
Richmond Hill, ON | ONSITE, FULLTIME |
[https://www.opusonesolutions.com/](https://www.opusonesolutions.com/)

Come help build the future of the electricity grid! We are a talented cross
disciplinary team of engineers and developers building software solutions for
electrical utilities. Our platform enables better planning for renewable
resource integration and provides real-time operational views of the
electrical grid in order to maximize clean & sustainable electricity.

Our Tech Stack

    
    
      * Python
      * React
      * Docker
    

Interview Process

    
    
      1. Phone screen
      2. Onsite. Discussion about your experience with a mix of behavioural and technical questions. 
         We don’t do whiteboarding, instead we have some short code questions where you have full access to any 
         resources you would normally use.
    

Compensation

    
    
      * Salary: competitive
      * Health & Dental coverage
      * Learning budget
    

We have several open positions on both the operations (electrical engineering)
and R&D (software) sides of the business. We’re looking for talented software,
DevOps, and QA engineers.

Think you might be a great fit? Apply through our website at
[https://www.opusonesolutions.com/careers/#navigation-
positio...](https://www.opusonesolutions.com/careers/#navigation-positions)

------
bootstraponline
Instructure | Mobile Software Engineer in Test | Salt Lake City, UT | REMOTE,
SALARY:90k-120kUSD, instructure.com/careers/

I'm looking for a remote mobile automation architect to work on tools and
infrastructure. The mobile apps, server, and automation are open source. On
Android we're using Kotlin and Espresso with builds on Bitrise and tests
running on Firebase test lab. For iOS we're using Swift and EarlGrey with
builds and tests on Buddybuild. This is a great opportunity to learn cutting
edge mobile technology. If you have any questions, email me at
medwards@instructure.com

* Languages: Java, Kotlin, Swift, Objective C, JavaScript, Ruby

* Tech stack: Espresso, EarlGrey, React Native, Buddybuild, Bitrise

Apply here:

[https://jobs.lever.co/instructure/12b727a6-e8c5-4fe9-99d0-12...](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure/12b727a6-e8c5-4fe9-99d0-12d1c88ca84c?lever-
via=JhX5x-6lSN)

GitHub Repos:

[https://github.com/instructure/canvas-
lms](https://github.com/instructure/canvas-lms)

[https://github.com/instructure/instructure-
ios](https://github.com/instructure/instructure-ios)

[https://github.com/instructure/instructure-
android](https://github.com/instructure/instructure-android)

------
agerwick
SolarWinds | Senior AWS Systems Engineer | Durham, NC. | Onsite, Fulltime

The System Engineer will play an important role in supporting the 24x7
availability and ongoing growth of our service offerings. A successful
candidate will possess a high degree of technical skill, have a collaborate
approach to problem solving, and have a financial understanding of the
solutions we build. If this describes you and you are passionate about what
you do and thrive in a challenging, high-growth, and dynamic environment.

Qualifications: Hands on working knowledge of global AWS deployments at scale
Linux/Unix operating system support for mission-critical environment Windows
platform expertise highly desirable Excellent TCP/IP networking experience and
understanding (including LB, VPN, Firewalls, etc) Experience with puppet or
similar tools for automation of systems deployment and management Scripting
and systems-related programming skills Understanding of load balancing
principles Experience with Hadoop, HBase, Cassandra, and/or OpenStack is
desirable but not required

If interested, please apply to: [http://solarwinds.jobs/durham-nc-nc/senior-
aws-systems-engin...](http://solarwinds.jobs/durham-nc-nc/senior-aws-systems-
engineer/866A1F89D368408CB7F6F774409D961A/job/)

------
centro_hiring
Centro | Senior/Intermediate/Junior Full-Stack Software Engineer | Toronto |
Onsite | Full Time

Centro is building some of the best Real Time Bidding software in the
industry. Our Toronto office continues to expand with exciting full stack
roles. We build web applications that allow our clients to deliver targeted
ads to specific user audiences across many formats. Our backend participates
in 40+ billion ad auctions per day, creating interesting challenges for
storing, analyzing, and reporting on this data.

We are looking for a talented Senior Software Engineer who can envision, plan,
and build full features from front to back. As a successful candidate, you
will show your breadth of skills by building slick user interfaces, designing
efficient RESTful APIs, and modeling clean data structures. But most of all,
you will use problem solving skills and keen product awareness to build the
best tools that improve our clients lives. Our software is among the best in
the industry; helping advertisers reach specific audiences with advanced
targeting and reporting.

Our tech stack includes Java, JavaScript, React, ExtJS, MySql, Mongo, and
Redis.

We are also accepting Intermediate and Junior applications.

[https://www.centro.net/careers/jobs/job?id=oXs84fwl](https://www.centro.net/careers/jobs/job?id=oXs84fwl)

------
castdoctor
PwC Advanced Solutions Delivery | Fulltime | Toulouse or Paris, France

Technologies: Python | Django/Jupyter | Javascript/Typescript | R | Scala |
Spark | Docker | Kubernetes

Topics: customer experience for IOT, auditable/interpretable systems (CQRS/ES,
XIA), domain-driven analytics, event processing for business

We are helping our customers solve their most complex problems, in all
verticals: health, air/land transportation, logistics and supply chain,
e-commerce, finance... Being in the tech/consulting branch of a large audit
firm, we focus on both transparency and performance to reach the highest
standards possible with technology.

We are a growing team inside PwC building next-generation data platforms and
machine learning capabilities for our clients. We are looking for talented
individuals for a variety of roles (frontend and backend developers,
architects...). We expect architects to code, and everyone including
developers to help drive the design phases. We have tight interactions with
business analysts and consultants to turn every project into a product or
service.

Each team member joins a core project (the Datalab, the App Factory, the Data
Academy...), and is expected to take responsibility of his/her product, and
ship key features to internal and external clients.

Knowledge sharing, empathy, system thinking are key qualities for applicants.

If you are interested please contact me (personal email in HN account) or
"francois.royer" at "fr.pwc.com"

------
RoarkC
MORSE Corp | Software Engineer | Boston,Cambridge, MA | ONSITE | www.morse-
corp.com/jobs

MORSE develops algorithms and software for operational systems, implementing
leading edge technologies for robotics, autonomous air and undersea vehicles,
and coordination of human teams.

We are hiring for a number of positions including:

DevOps IT specialist -- Take the lead on designing and implementing our in-
house infrastructure as well as supporting the continuous integration and
deployment for the projects we deliver to customers.

Senior Full Stack Web Developer -- Focus on designing and developing web-based
software to support various autonomous systems and human teams. You will both
lead a team and directly develop software.

Software Project Manager -- Lead teams of engineers to develop embedded
software for autonomous vehicle systems and their supporting tools. Teams are
generally 5-10 people in size and last from 6 months to multiple years.

Machine Learning / A.I. Engineer -- Design and implement machine learning and
AI algorithms for autonomous system applications, varying from vehicle path
planning, vision-based navigation, image classification, and big data
assimilation.

If any of these sound interesting, email us at info@morse-corp.com. Please
include your resume. Note that we can only hire US citizens.

Visit us at [http://morse-corp.com/jobs](http://morse-corp.com/jobs) to learn
more and to see our other available positions.

------
alie
OpenMail | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE

OpenMail, an adtech startup based in Venice Beach, is hiring!

DevOps Engineer: AWS, Python [http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-a340996ad4d4)

Data Analyst (A/B Testing): SQL, Strong Statistics background (Stats PhD
preferred) [http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/8dd08a47-5e78-4250-bf08-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/8dd08a47-5e78-4250-bf08-8acf52385d17)

Software Engineer: Python [http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-19b276e81ba6)

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c4009e073e6)

\--

OpenMail | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

OpenMail is also hiring in our Bellevue office!

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c4009e073e6)

------
Katie_Leantaas
LeanTaaS | Santa Clara, CA | Full Time | ONSITE ONLY | Salary + Equity + Full
Benefits

BETTER HEALTHCARE THROUGH MATH. \- Series B Funded by top healthcare and
insurance investors \- Ex-Google/McKinsey/MIT/Stanford Team

LeanTaaS is a software company that uses lean principles and predictive
analytics to mathematically match the demand for expensive, constrained
healthcare resources – operating rooms, infusion chairs, imaging assets, etc.
– with supply. More than 50 providers across the nation – including Stanford,
UCSF, UCHealth, New York-Presbyterian and Wake Forest – rely on LeanTaaS’s
iQueue cloud-based platform to increase patient access, decrease wait times,
and reduce healthcare delivery costs.

We are looking for Backend Engineers, Full Stack Engineers, Product Managers,
Data Scientists, and Lead Product Designers who posses an entrepreneurial
personality and the talent to think outside the box to get things done. Job
descriptions can be found at
[http://leantaas.com/careers](http://leantaas.com/careers) If you're
interested please send resumes and a blurb about yourself to
hireme@leantaas.com and mention you saw this on HN.

Come join us in our mission to help healthcare providers improve operations to
increase patient access, decrease wait times, and reduce healthcare delivery.

------
dwolfand
United Income | Brand New FinTech Startup | Full Stack Engineer - Node,
Python, Math-Focused | Onsite in Washington, DC | Full Time

We all are coming from a very successful startup that exited about 2 years
ago. We have a great team and are continuing to hire. Currently looking for a
talented full stack engineer with a background/degree/passion in Math or
Finance along with experience in Node and/or Python. Stack includes React, AWS
(Serverless - API Gateway/Lambda), Node, Python, and more!

More information about us here:

* [http://www.forbes.com/sites/janetnovack/2016/06/28/fintech-s...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/janetnovack/2016/06/28/fintech-startup-aims-to-help-boomers-manage-retirement-income/)

* [http://www.bizjournals.com/washington/blog/techflash/2016/06...](http://www.bizjournals.com/washington/blog/techflash/2016/06/he-sold-his-first-local-financial-startup-for-52.html)

* [http://dcinno.streetwise.co/2016/09/16/dc-tech-hellowallet-f...](http://dcinno.streetwise.co/2016/09/16/dc-tech-hellowallet-founder-new-financial-service-startup/)

Email david@unitedincome.com

------
cedsav
FormAssembly | Lead Software Engineer (PHP) - REMOTE or Bloomington, Indiana,
United States.

We run FormAssembly.com, a leading form building and data processing service.
Thousands of organizations worldwide rely on us to capture the data they need
quickly and securely.

We're lean, bootstrapped, profitable, and growing rapidly - thanks to our
impressive roster of customers.

We’re looking for a talented and passionate Lead Software Engineer to improve
and expand our web-based application.

In this role you will:

* Work on our PHP stack (PHP, NGINX, MySQL, JS), and occasionally on new projects with a clean slate.

* Collaborate closely with our Product Manager to streamline development and set the technical direction.

* Lead and mentor other developers, through code reviews, supportive feedback, and by involving them in technical decisions. We are a remote-first company. Our team is spread across 5 different countries and a dozen US states. You're also welcome, of course, to work from Bloomington, Indiana, where our headquarter is located. It's been named one of the best cities for doing business and is the #7 in the US for best places to bike! 

Position is full-time, local or remote. Compensation includes health benefits,
401K and 4 weeks paid vacations.

To apply, please go to:
[https://formassembly.workable.com/j/C56B721331](https://formassembly.workable.com/j/C56B721331)

------
tomwalls
Bluezinc IT | Fullstack Developer | Belfast | FULL TIME, ONSITE, SALARY:
£20k-£35k,
[https://www.tm3practicemanagement.com](https://www.tm3practicemanagement.com)

Blue Zinc IT have developed and brought to market a suite of products which
has revolutionised healthcare clinics across the UK, Ireland and Australia.
Using our products, clinical and business administration functions are
streamlined, saving users and business owners time to focus on delivering the
best quality care to patients.

Person:

We’re looking for a full stack developer to join the team who has an appetite
and desire to learn new technologies, and can apply these new skills to the
task at hand while taking responsibility for their work through design,
implementation and deployment.

Tech Stack:

Is always growing and changing, but here's a selection of what we currently
use in some of our products:

Git, C#, Javascript, React, .NET, CoreCLR, ASP.Net , SQL Server, Redis,
PostgreSQL, Docker, Backbone, HTML, CSS, CoffeeScript, Servicestack, WPF,
NodeJS, RabbitMQ, Kubernetes, VB, MassTransit, ZFS, Linux, FreeBSD, iptables,
ipset, SSH, Powershell, Python.

We’re interested in hearing from anyone who has experience in a combination of
the above tech stack areas, wishing to grow and progress their skills/career.

If interested please email cv to tom.walls[at]blue-zinc<dot>com

------
idlecool
HackerRank | Sr. Full Stack Software Engineer | Palo Alto, CA | Onsite,
Fulltime |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hackerrank/jobs/562982](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hackerrank/jobs/562982)

Technologies and Skills: Ruby on Rails, React/Redux, RESTful API, MySQL, AWS

HackerRank (formerly InterviewStreet) was part of YC Summer 2011 Batch. We
have profile data for over 2M+ developers, their scores in different
challenges, across 1000+ companies. We are working on a platform where an
engineer can solve a set of programming challenges, and we match them to the
right job irrespective of where they come from, what degree they hold, what
university they went to and more. If the recommendation is successful (we have
some early proof points), we can almost eliminate interviews from recruiting!
That's a massive shift!

We are growing fast, and you will be working closely with our CEO. If you
believe in the mission and you have the right skills, please submit your
application here
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hackerrank/jobs/562982](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hackerrank/jobs/562982)

P.S. As a company focusing on improving the technical hiring process, we
ensure a response within 48 hours.

~~~
kuszi
"We have profile data for over 2M+ developers" \- if so, why do you hire here?

------
ecrispellw
Geli | Melbourne, Australia | Senior Software Engineer & Lead QA/Test Engineer
(Australia) | Renewable energy & Energy Storage

Imagine a world where there is less reliance on non-renewable power. A world
where you source your electricity from your neighbors rather than from power
stations hundreds of miles away. A world where software makes the best
possible use of the solar, wind and battery storage available. This is Geli’s
vision - the “Internet of Energy(IoEn)”. We're expanding our Engineering team
from San Francisco, CA into Australia and are seeking an enthusiastic Senior
Software Engineer and a Lead QA/Test Engineer (two separate positions)to work
with our growing team and help build our Australian presence.

Ideally, as a Senior Engineer you'd be fluent in both Java and Python, have an
interest in Machine learning and IoT technology, and a passion for renewable
energy!

As the Lead QA/Test Engineer at Geli you'll have the opportunity to make
significant contributions to our QA process and directly influence how we
develop, test, and release the components of our IoEn platform.

Learn more at:
[http://www.geli.net/about/careers/](http://www.geli.net/about/careers/) or
feel free to contact me directly at: cris[~at~]geli.net

~~~
Trufa
You guys seem great! I'm currently at Melbourne, are there any front-end
opportunities ahead?

~~~
ecrispellw
Not at this time, but maybe in the future. Thanks for asking!

------
pyrox420
AccuLynx | iOS Software Engineer, Frontend Engineer | Beloit, WI | Full-time,
ONSITE (Relocation available)

AccuLynx helps construction contractors manage their whole company. We are
expanding our 13 person team and adding an iOS Software Engineer and a
Frontend Engineer. We have quite a bit of autonomy throughout our day, lots of
input into the direction of the products we build, and get to innovate daily.
Great pay, good perks, private offices, great hardware... basically you get to
be treated like an adult. It's honestly the best job I've had in years.

Our stack is Swift, ASP.net MVC, C#, AngularJS, Elastic, Redis, and SQL
Server. Honestly we don't care what technology stack you are familiar with, we
just expect you to have mastered your domain and be willing to learn.

Here is the iOS software engineer position:
[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/141243/ios-software-
engineer-s...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/141243/ios-software-engineer-
small-team-great-perks-acculynx)

Our interview process is pretty simple: 1. An engineer reviews your resume. 2.
An engineer gives you a call to chat. 3. A couple of engineers talk with you
face to face. No bubble sort whiteboard coding bull, just a conversation. 4. A
take-home 4-8 hour real-world coding problem. Build something that does these
things. It’s not a stupid brain teaser or something requiring special
knowledge.

Send an email to careers@acculynx.com with a resume attached to apply. Feel
free to email me directly at plemke@ if you have questions.

------
jharohit
Transcelestial Technologies
[http://transcelestial.com](http://transcelestial.com) | Singapore | Full Time
| Onsite | Visa Covered

Transcelestial is re-imagining communications technology for the 21st century
by creating the first ever, super fast space laser network which uses a
constellation of nano satellites. Our network will transfer data 1000x faster
than current radio wave technology for terrestrial, satellite and deep space
applications.

We are part of the inaugural batch of Entrepreneur First in Singapore, working
under the patronage of SGInnovate. We have an incredibly fun and ambitious
team who are looking for extremely motivated engineers and researchers. Our
office is located in the heart of the business district, with a stone's throw
away from the best pubs in town. We love people who challenge the status quo
and show extreme grit and persistance.

Join us, if you find space exciting, and define the rules for how our
civilization grows and communicates!

\-- Machine Vision Role: [https://angel.co/transcelestial-
technologies/jobs/234904-mac...](https://angel.co/transcelestial-
technologies/jobs/234904-machine-vision-engineer)

\-- Embedded Hardware Engineer: [https://angel.co/transcelestial-
technologies/jobs/234900-emb...](https://angel.co/transcelestial-
technologies/jobs/234900-embedded-hardware-engineer)

or email directly [team {at} transcelestial.com]

------
ppcsf
GetSwift | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE | FULLTIME

GetSwift is an ASX-listed software company that aims to optimize last-mile
delivery. Our software is used in 59 countries and across 30 industries, and
our clients include companies like Pizza Hut, Mitre 10, Just Eat, and Red
Rooster, with many more in the pipeline.

As an early-stage employee, you'll have a big impact on the architecture of
our product, which includes vehicle routing & dispatching, data analytics/
modelling, and complex SPAs. Our stack is varied and includes .NET, Java,
Python, Angular, React, AWS, Kafka, Kubernetes, and Haskell.

We're hiring at all levels of the stack, but we'd be particularly interested
in full-stack engineers. The only real requirement is that you're self-
motivated and able to learn quickly, but there's bonus points for:

• The ability to code in a variety of languages

• Data science skills (R/ Pandas etc, solid stats background)

• Devops, containers, Kubernetes, aws

• Familiarity with any part of our stack

Our interview process consists of a short code test (if you don't have any
publicly accessible code for us to look at), and a technical interview in our
Collins St office, 1-2 hours. After that, we'll be in touch within about a
week. Email me (joash at getswift dot co), prefixing the subject with "HN:".
Include anything you think will show off your skills!

------
47
Article | Front End Engineer | Vancouver, BC | ONSITE,
[https://www.article.com](https://www.article.com)

Article is a vertically integrated online furniture brand. I am looking for
several Software Engineer to join my development team.

Here are some of the exciting problems you can work on while at Article:

1) Traditional furniture companies sends out millions of physical catalogues.
We think are inefficient and costly. Can you build the ultimate digital
alternate to the physical catalogue?

2) We manage our own Transportation and Deliveries. Can you optimize and
automate the warehouse and final mile carrier selection for a shipment?

3) Furniture takes lot of space and they are costly to store and ship. Can you
answer the question What product should keep in stock, how much should we keep
in stock and where should we stock them?

4) We currently operate our own warehouses. Can you predict where and when
should we open our next warehouse?

5) Current generation of warehouse management systems are geared towards small
items. Furniture is huge and bulky. Can you design and build an efficient
software for managing and shipping furniture at scale?

6) [https://www.article.com](https://www.article.com) is the only way to buy
our furniture. Can you create a better customer experience?

Let’s talk you can reach me at tahseen [at] article.com

------
mookerji

      Swift Navigation | San Francisco Bay Area | Infrastructure+Embedded Software Jobs | VISA
    
      Swift Navigation is looking for firmware and infrastructure software engineers
      to work with us on high-accuracy GPS receivers (https://github.com/swift-nav/).
      We've shipped the world's first low-cost, multi-constellation, inch-accurate
      satellite navigation receiver for autonomous vehicle applications. Questions?
      Email Buro (mookerji@swiftnav.com). Apply at https://jobs.lever.co/swift-nav.
    
      + Firmware (Production embedded programming on the Zynq platform, FPGA-based
        DSP, C, C++, Python, VHDL, embedded Linux).
    
      + Web and internal platform infrastructure (front ends, rear ends, services,
        production programming, Haskell, Python, JS, C++, containerized distributed
        workflows, etc. etc. etc.).
    
      + Software infrastructure team lead, preferably with experience in building
        highly-available, real time sensor products and analytics platforms.
    
      Our interviews have a few steps: an intro phone call, technical phone screen or
      take home problem, and an onsite. Our technical interviews aim to fairly assess
      your skills and also preview our own day-to-day work.
    
      Satellite navigation is a rich problem space! Our 45 (??!) person group in the
      Civic Center neighborhood of San Francisco is spread across analog/RF/digital
      hardware design and embedded systems, statistics, satellite navigation,
      functional programming, and web infrastructure. Our work is highly
      interdisciplinary with an environment emphasizing effective communication,
      collaboration, and inclusion with a flexible working policy.

------
kvarela
Coffee Meets Bagel | iOS Engineer | San Francisco | Full-Time, ONSITE,
[https://coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/](https://coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/)

Hey I’m Karim, CTO at Coffee Meets Bagel. I’m looking to hire an iOS engineer!

You'd be the 3rd engineer on our iOS team and be responsible for implementing
new features, prototyping new ideas, and building out Coffee Meets Bagel on
new platforms, like Watch.

Coffee Meets Bagel is a dating app that focuses on quality over quantity.
We're growing fast and looking for great engineers to help build new features
and scale out our platform globally.

We have a super fun office near Union Square right off the BART line and you'd
get to work with a bunch of very smart, driven, passionate, and fun people all
dedicated to helping our users find love!
[https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/4f404064-3c3e-4acf-a8...](https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/4f404064-3c3e-4acf-a885-da8d60c8615b)

PS. We're also looking for a senior data scientist:
[https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/e90ee127-646e-43b8-a6...](https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/e90ee127-646e-43b8-a66e-bd4b1764f286)

------
crochefolle
Agoda | Full-Stack Software Engineer | Bangkok, TH | ONSITE, VISA
[https://careersatagoda.com](https://careersatagoda.com)

(Note: re-post to follow whoishiring.io scrapper format) In essence you’ll be
responsible for the complete scope, design, build and testing of products and
features for one of Asia’s fastest growing e-commerce websites. As a part of
the Agoda .net Engineering team, you will be exposed to numerous innovative
technologies in the fields of data-processing, big data, efficient data
storage structures, recommender systems / machine learning, natural language
processing, and many more. Whichever technology we work with, it must operate
at the performance needs of a hyper-scale infrastructure operating at
thousands of requests per second.

Process: phone screen (not technical) > Skype (technical, 2-3 calls) > Onsite
Interview (we take care of the costs air-fare+hotel)

Full job descriptions: [https://careersatagoda.com/vacancies/full-stack-
senior-softw...](https://careersatagoda.com/vacancies/full-stack-senior-
software-engineer-web-developer-ecommerce/)

Or contact us at cedric(dot)rochefolle(at)agoda(dot)com with subject "[HN]
Agoda Full-Stack Engineer"

~~~
crochefolle
Edit on above. We are starting to use HackerRank before the first Skype
interview due to the increasing volume of candidates.

------
jovio
Jovio | Sr. Software Engineer | Austin, TX | ONSITE | FULLTIME | Jovio.com

Jovio is a new real estate company on a mission to build a platform to
modernize the way homes are sold. Using an interactive AI-driven interface, an
innovative home valuation model and a library of refreshingly simple forms,
we're redefining homeownership and inventing a few words along the way.

We’re looking for a Full Stack Software Engineer, one of the first to join the
Jovio engineering team in Austin, TX. As a necessarily impactful contributor
to the successful launch of the MVP, ideal candidates will have at least a few
years’ professional experience developing responsive, end-to-end web
applications with Ruby on Rails, using a relational database like MySQL or
PostgreSQL, and exposure to front-end JavaScript web technology like React
(what we’re using). We integrate with various RESTful APIs and plan to augment
our data with bulk data delivery from industry partners.

You’ll collaborate with the founding CEO, our Technical Lead, and an
accomplished technical advisor with 30+ years’ experience. We have been
working with a software development firm to build out the MVP (they’ve done
this for other successful venture-backed US companies), and you will
collaborate with them as we transition ownership of the code to you and the
in-house team in Austin.

In sum, this is a unique opportunity to join an early stage, well-funded tech-
centric company and learn a massive amount while accelerating your career in a
high-stakes industry where you are directly participating in ensuring the
rewards outweigh the risks.

Contact: devin@jovio.com

------
infomofo
Kit | Frontend Software Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE, Full time,
[https://kit.com](https://kit.com)

Come build an amazing experience that users will love. This is a rare
opportunity to work with entrepreneurs with a solid track record on a very
early stage product. If the following describes you, get in touch!

    
    
      * You are passionate about building and shipping a product that users love
      * You thrive on the challenge of how to build a new product experience from scratch
      * You care about finding and focusing on the right ideas collaboratively
      * You love working in teams and work great under pressure
    

Kit is a platform for product discovery. We are building a service that uses
social connections to recommend products across various categories. We were
recently named as one of Business Insider's Top 15 NYC startups to watch. As a
part of Expa we sit in an amazing office in Soho, are surrounded and supported
by smart & experienced teams, and get early access to cool new products.

Our small team is diverse, inclusive, and fun. It is not required that you
identify with a particular gender, race, orientation, national origin, age
range, hobby set or belief in order to be a member of team Kit.

We hail from some of the best companies out there including YouTube, Apple,
Google, Gilt, and Foursquare. We even count a professional producer/DJ in our
midst.

We are also hiring a designer. You can check out our job listings at
[https://kit.com/jobs](https://kit.com/jobs) to apply.

------
justinkramp
Sprint | Sys Admins for AEM, Apache, Jenkins, Akamai | Overland Park, KS |
Full-time, On-site

We are building the team that builds and manages the tools and platforms that
deliver digital marketing, sales and self-service experiences for millions of
customers a day. Stuff we work on includes Apache configs, build servers, a
little VPN config/networking, automating & supporting code deployments,
monitoring and improving site performance, and consulting dev teams on
operational policies and procedures.

Our platforms & tools include Adobe Experience Manager, Apache, Node, Linux,
Akamai, ,Jenkins, Github, Jira, Confluence. Specifically interested in
candidates with experience working on enterprise-class content management
systems (specifically Adobe Experience Manager) but open to considering other
types of experience for the right candidate. Multiple positions are open for a
variety of experience levels from entry level to seasoned professional.

Prefer candidates to be on-site at the Sprint world HQ in Overland Park, KS (a
suburb of Kansas City, MO). Health, dental, and vision benefits, 401k match
available. Process: HR screen - manager screen - tech assessment - team
interview - offer.

[http://careers.sprint.com/ShowJob/Id/23936/Systems-
Administr...](http://careers.sprint.com/ShowJob/Id/23936/Systems-
Administrator-III/) [http://careers.sprint.com/ShowJob/Id/23937/System-
Administra...](http://careers.sprint.com/ShowJob/Id/23937/System-
Administrator-II/)

~~~
jjjjjjjjjjjj
What are the entry level positions for programming/software engineering? I
can't find it on Sprint's site.

------
kairisu
Autolist | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
[https://www.autolist.com](https://www.autolist.com)

We're profitable and taking on a huge industry. Our products have millions of
users, we move fast, and we take pride in our product and code. We have an
incredibly exciting and demanding roadmap ahead, but we need new, core
teammates to get it done.

Autolist is a fast-growing startup that is building the first mobile
optimized, end-to-end automotive marketplace. With the top rated automotive
search apps in the Google Play and iOS App Stores, we’re becoming the most
popular way for consumers to research, find, and buy their next vehicle.

Our engineering team is still small and growing fast. We're polyglot, full-
stack, and move quickly as our platform scales and our product suite expands.
Our tech stacks are modern, cloud-native, and already operating at scale,
including micro-services, machine learning, isomorphic front-end apps, native
ios/android apps, and data science products.

I'm the CTO and one of the engineers. Feel free to reach out for a chat
directly (chris at autolist dot com) or apply here:
[https://angel.co/autolist-1/jobs](https://angel.co/autolist-1/jobs)

------
ellenhuerta
Hi! I'm the founder of Mend, a personal trainer for heartbreak (letsmend.com).
I'm hiring two developers. If you don't fit the qualifications but you're
interested in what you're doing, you can email me at ellen at letsmend dot
com.

About us: We believe in whole hearts for everyone. We are reinventing the way
people move through one of the most difficult yet universal challenges of life
- heartbreak. The best part of being on Team Mend is the community of Menders
that we get to connect with every day. It is incredibly rewarding to build
technology that has a tangible, positive impact on people around the world.

Open Roles:

Full Stack Developer - Los Angeles (job posting:
[https://angel.co/mend/jobs/237438-full-stack-
developer](https://angel.co/mend/jobs/237438-full-stack-developer))

iOS Developer - Los Angeles (job posting:
[https://angel.co/mend/jobs/232687-ios-
developer](https://angel.co/mend/jobs/232687-ios-developer))

We can't sponsor, so candidate must be authorized to work in the US.

You can learn more about us here:
[https://angel.co/mend/jobs](https://angel.co/mend/jobs)

------
druml
Yoyo Wallet | Software Engineer | London, UK |
[http://yoyowallet.com](http://yoyowallet.com)

If you are looking to join a fun, fast growing FinTech firm, keep reading. We
were recently chosen by KPMG as one of 50 FinTechs to watch globally. Now in
our 4th year, we are in over 40 UK universities, over 100 corporate locations
and have a global presence with business in the US, Spain, Ireland and
Singapore.

The Yoyo Wallet product comprises of iOS and Android apps that talk to a suite
of APIs powered by the Yoyo platform. We use a service-oriented architecture
to support real-time, high-volume transactions that consistently deliver sub-
one-second response times at the point-of-sale.

We are hiring for Backend Engineers, DevOps, Android Engineers and iOS
Engineers.

* BACKEND STACK: includes (but is not limited to): Python, Django, Event messaging and RESTful APIs, Micro-Services Oriented Architecture, PostgreSQL, DynamoDB, RabbitMQ, Celery, Puppet, Fabric, Docker, CircleCI / Continuous Deployment via ChatOps, and is hosted on AWS.

* ANDROID STACK: Includes Kotlin, Java, Retrofit, SQLite, RxJava, Gradle

* IOS STACK: Includes Swift 3, RxSwift, Alamofire, Realm

Apply at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/yoyowallet](https://boards.greenhouse.io/yoyowallet)

------
danjwilson
Unmade - [https://www.unmade.com](https://www.unmade.com) | London, UK | Full-
time, ONSITE

Unmade is building a vertically-integrated customisation platform for the
fashion industry. We’ve created the software to create unique manufacturing as
a scaleable service. This allows customers to get involved in the design
process, see a photo-realistic preview of their garment, and have it knitted
on our industrial knitting machines.

We're now partnering with bigger brands to take these tools to a global scale
and are working to integrate our technology in a range of big-brand websites
and factories throughout the world.

All of our backend code is written in Python, from our Django-based websites,
through to our knitting machine compilers.

We practice continuous deployment, using Docker on AWS.

We're looking for a Lead Python developer to help us out across our full
product range. Prior knowledge of knitting is not required!

Background about the business:

New York Times: [https://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/01/fashion/fashion-
knitwear-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/01/fashion/fashion-knitwear-
unmade.html)

Knitting Industry: [http://www.knittingindustry.com/unmade-studio-its-
knitwear-m...](http://www.knittingindustry.com/unmade-studio-its-knitwear-
manufacturing-but-not-as-we-know-it/)

Email dan@unmade.com if you're interested!

------
epuidokas
Lose It! | Software Developer (iOS/Android/Web) | Boston, MA | FULL-TIME,
ONSITE, [http://loseit.com](http://loseit.com)

Our 20-person company has helped over 25 million users lose weight with our
iOS, Android and web apps. Combining calorie tracking with technology, we're
enabling people to change their lives for the better. We believe by helping
our users reverse obesity and diabetes, we'll continue to be successful as a
company. We've been profitable for a while and a top Health & Fitness app for
even longer.

Lose It!'s founders have taken one company public and sold others to
Macromedia and Microsoft. Our product-focused organization knows the
importance of a quality, well-designed user experiences- losing weight is
already hard enough.

We're looking for more mobile & full-stack software developers. If you enjoy
picking up new technologies and languages quickly, you'll learn a ton with us.

I run the development team at Lose It!. Please feel free to email me if you
have any questions: eric@loseit-corp.com For more on the position, or to
apply, go here:
[http://loseit.com/jobs/developer/](http://loseit.com/jobs/developer/)

------
lajarre
Legalstart | Full-stack Software Engineer | Paris, France | ONSITE, VISA,
[https://legalstart.fr](https://legalstart.fr)

Python/Django Rest Framework, React/Redux, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Docker, AWS

Experience expected: Junior (strong on front-end), Senior, Lead

Based in Paris, Legalstart is often referred to as the French Uber of legal
services. Legalstart is revolutionizing legal services for SMBs thanks to an
online application that allows them to manage legal documents and paperwork in
an automated fashion. Since the launch of the site at the beginning of 2014,
Legalstart has experienced a very strong growth.

We are looking for an ambitious software engineer to join our development
team, who would bring strong technical skills at all levels of our stack,
especially on the front-end, and carry the rigor of execution and passion for
building a great product.

At Legalstart, we strive to improve our technical skills by challenging the
status quo, staying up to date with cutting-edge technologies, incorporating
best practices in the team, and participating in meetups/conferences. In
addition to technical skills, we will expect a strong ownership of the
features developed, and the product in general.

Please email jobs-tech@legalstart.fr if you feel up to the challenge!

------
deltajuliet
Clevertech| Multiple | Remote | Full-Time
[[https://hire.clevertech.biz?ref=583f1591bb49351600056033](https://hire.clevertech.biz?ref=583f1591bb49351600056033)]

\- Devops Leader
[[https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/53e37a6c00ef4a8b4d656d77?ref...](https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/53e37a6c00ef4a8b4d656d77?ref=583f1591bb49351600056033)]

\- Full Stack Javascript Architect
[[https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/587cf17057e2b97032a55289?ref...](https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/587cf17057e2b97032a55289?ref=583f1591bb49351600056033)]

\- CMS Engineer
[[https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/58d001db723edd001ae0d829?ref...](https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/58d001db723edd001ae0d829?ref=583f1591bb49351600056033)]

\- Java Engineer
[[https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/57c74d1b6a58c5b13eb0b36d?ref...](https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/57c74d1b6a58c5b13eb0b36d?ref=583f1591bb49351600056033)]

\- Tech Lead
[[https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/587cf23957e2b97032a5528d?ref...](https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/587cf23957e2b97032a5528d?ref=583f1591bb49351600056033)]

\- Sr. React Dev
[[https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/58c322ddd4640a001a936b20?ref...](https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/58c322ddd4640a001a936b20?ref=583f1591bb49351600056033)]

~~~
cookiecaper
I applied to one of these Clevertech gigs some time ago. As far as I can tell,
these are not "real" jobs. They're contract positions with heavy turnover.

------
lexikantor
Cambridge Semantics Inc. | Cloud Architect/Developer | Boston, MA | Full-time,
On-site

We are seeking a highly skilled Cloud Developer/Architect to fill this
position. The successful candidate will have the opportunity to shape and
evolve strategic cloud capabilities for a world class team pioneering
semantics based business intelligence solutions.

Cambridge Semantics is an industry-leading semantic information management
company. Semantic technology is revolutionizing data collaboration & content
management within the enterprise and on the Web and is one of the most
exciting technological innovations since the advent of the Internet. We are a
high-energy, high-tech company that is experiencing rapid growth. Our team
comprises some of the world's leading experts in Semantic Web technology If
you are a motivated, career-oriented individual who is interested in being in
on the early stage of a significant opportunity, Cambridge Semantics is the
place for you.

You can find the full position description and the application here:
[https://csi.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=28](https://csi.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=28).
Feel free to email lexi@cambridgesemantics.com with any questions!

------
shawndimantha
Peterson Center on Healthcare | Software Engineering Tech Lead / Manager | New
York, NY | Full time | [http://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/software-
engineering-t...](http://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/software-engineering-
tech-lead)

Our current stack is Ruby on Rails, Elasticsearch, AWS, PostrgreSQL, React,
Python

You: ideally 4-6+ years of full-stack software engineering experience,
tinkerer / hacker who is passionate about improving the healthcare industry,
and can work with a diverse team (design, product, healthcare system,
clinical, etc.). We can be stack agnostic, as long as you are a technologist
at heart.

Us: We're a healthcare technology driven nonprofit accelerating the spread of
cost-saving, quality improving care models across the US health system an
order of magnitude faster than it currently takes to scale an innovation (17
years). Our first focus is on primary care: making primary care physicians'
and their staff's lives easier, while creating meaningful ROI for health
systems that own these practices in a value-based world and ultimately better
care for patients.

Product: Our product will be used to reform the existing system from the
inside out through a combination of facilitated behavior change with a
gamified user experience, data automation and feedback, recommender systems
and personalization (ML models, NLP, etc.), network support and more. Think
Coursera x Trello x D3.js for healthcare.

Contact: Feel free to email me (Shawn) if you're interested in learning more:
sdimantha(at)petersonhealthcare(dot)org

------
octopi
Dexter | Full Stack Engineer | New York, NY | Full time |
[https://rundexter.com/](https://rundexter.com/)

Dexter is the platform individuals, brands & businesses use to create and
manage powerful automated conversations. Our existing users and clients
include folks from all walks of life, from real estate agents trying to
automate lead generation to humorists writing joke bots to huge international
brands launching marketing campaigns with us.

All current open roles: Full Stack Engineer, Junior Front End Engineer, Senior
Full Stack Engineer

Our stack: NodeJS backend; React/Redux/Sass frontend; Redis/MySQL/Elastic
storage; PHP/Laravel legacy systems; AWS hosting.

We're based out of the betaworks space in meatpacking and came out of
betaworks' Hacker-in-Residence program last year (past companies that went
through this program include Dots, Giphy, Poncho, and Blend). We closed a
$2.3mm seed financing round last summer and are looking to add to our small
but growing team.

I'm the VP of Engineering & Strategy at Dexter, feel free to get in touch
directly: david (at) rundexter (dot) com. You can also apply at
[http://jobs.rundexter.com](http://jobs.rundexter.com)

------
sharethisTA
ShareThis | Data Science Engineer | Palo Alto | ONSITE ONSITE Full-Time | H1B
Transfers OK

Open positions:

Wordpress Engineer

Principal Software Engineer - Data Science Platform

Senior Software Engineer - Data

ShareThis is a sharing intelligence network that spans across platform walled
gardens (Facebook, Twitter, LinkedIn, etc). We transform real-time data
insights from shared engagements into actionable moments that deliver results
for marketers and publishers.

We're looking for principal level engineers with a background in Java/Spark
and knowledge of machine learning/data science. You'll be coming in to build
out our machine learning engine that'll drastically improve our understanding
of sharing data. You'll be the conduit between our data engineering and our
data science team here.

We're also looking for someone very familiar with Wordpress to come in and
help take lead on the development of new Wordpress plugins for our publishers.
We've recently developed a Reaction Button for the publishers in addition to
our sharing widget.

If you're interested in joining our machine learning efforts and exploring all
the use cases of activating social sharing data, email me directly at
rana@sharethis.com with Hacker News in the subject name. Feel free to read
more about the role here: go.sharethis.com/datarole

------
wayfaringrob
Human API | Software Engineer, DevOps, Data Engineer | Redwood City, CA | Full
time (ONSITE) [https://humanapi.co/](https://humanapi.co/)

Make a difference with technology: specifically, by helping to fix healthcare.
We're building a real-time data network that allows getting health data from
anywhere to anywhere in close to realtime. We roll up this data in a clean
RESTful API that developers use to build apps that make peoples' lives better.

We have a whole pile of fun, interesting problems, and a team of smart,
passionate people that love working on them. We like to work iteratively in
small teams, and to give people autonomy and ownership to solve those
problems.

Some of the things you'd be working on:

    
    
      - Mapping, modelling and indexing the world's healthcare data
      - Scaling and optimizing our APIs
      - Modelling human health
      - Scaling our ingestion pipeline
      - Data engineering and building tools for data science
      - NLP and Classification
      - Extracting healthcare data from a wide variety of unstructured, unclean formats
      - Building intuitive UIs to allow users to find and share their health data
    

Open positions:

    
    
      - Full Stack Engineer (node.js, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/7c411192-551e-4c6c-8133-99d34f17f207
      - Frontend Engineer (node.js, React, Redis, ElasticSearch)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/f31262f1-6613-455f-96a5-2135a4d6f0d6
      - Machine Learning Engineer (node.js, Python, Kafka, Cassandra)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/b698a09d-a5f4-4667-a52a-9e8939659b92
      - DevOps Engineer (Ansible, Packer, Terraform, Docker, Mesos)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/c74886f1-1e50-4323-a846-7ccac5855164
    

More information here:
[https://humanapi.co/company/join](https://humanapi.co/company/join)

The process: a quick phone screen, a screen-share technical interview, then an
onsite to meet with the team and pair with someone on a problem.

We'd love to hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we
hire for people, not roles. Contact us at jobs@humanapi.co -- we're nice!

------
scosman
Shoebox | Toronto, Canada | [https://shoeboxapp.com](https://shoeboxapp.com)

Shoebox is a rapidly growing startup in the heart of Toronto. At Shoebox you
will have the opportunity to build a product over a million people use to
explore billions of photos and videos.

Looking for Software Engineers (backend mostly) and Machine Learning
Engineers.

[https://shoeboxapp.com/joinus](https://shoeboxapp.com/joinus)

------
vbui
Matterport | Sunnyvale/SF,CA | Full-Time,Onsite |
[https://matterport.com](https://matterport.com)

Matterport makes a 3D camera that allows users to easily capture physical
spaces. That has resulted in the world’s largest dataset of aligned RGB-D
images--200 million images from 300,000 different locations, and we want you
to help us work with it. We have a broad research agenda focusing on 3D
reconstruction and deep learning that includes semantic labeling and
segmentation, 3D object classification and pose estimation, depth from RGB,
estimation of unseen 3D surfaces, texture/depth in-filling, photogrammetry,
SLAM, keypoint matching, and passive stereo.

Check out the gallery here:
[https://matterport.com/gallery](https://matterport.com/gallery)

Roles: Computer Vision Engineer / Computer Vis. Researcher / Deep Learning
Engineer/ Back-End Developer / Javascript Engineer (3D Team) / Data Platform
Architect

Apply:
[https://matterport.com/careers/positions/](https://matterport.com/careers/positions/)

Process: Resume > Technical Phone screen > Onsite Contact: vbui(at)
matterport(dot)com

------
arsenerei
Staples SparX | San Mateo, CA; San Jose, CA | ONSITE, Full Time

Looking for:

    
    
       * Software Engineers (Clojure and JavaScript)
       * Dev Ops
       * Data Analysts
    

SparX is a small engineering team focused on applying online machine learning
and predictive modeling to eCommerce (impacting a 21 billion dollar business).
Our service stack is 100% Clojure, service oriented with 10ms SLAs. Our data
pipeline and model generation is Python and Spark. We apply engineering and
data science to tough problems such as dynamic pricing, shipping estimations,
personalized product recommendations, and multi-variate testing targeting 50
million users. We are always looking for talent in data science, engineering
and devops. Bonus points if you can bridge 2 of these together. We love people
with strong fundamentals who can dive deep.

We're a small team, so you will have an opportunity for a high-impact role,
targeting over 50 million users. But our best perk is our colleagues: a
diverse and extremely talented team of seasoned engineers and data scientists.
We are located in San Mateo, walking distance from the Cal-Train station. Come
visit or apply online at [http://staples-sparx.com](http://staples-sparx.com).

------
bowenli
Weaveworks | Senior Backend Engineer, Senior Frontend Engineer | San
Francisco, London, Berlin, Madrid | ONSITE, Full-time,
[https://www.weave.works](https://www.weave.works)

\- Senior backend engineer: develop microservices (primarily in Go) and
container tools

\- Senior frontend engineer: Design and implement reactive web UIs that
visualize complex data using state-of-the-industry tools, like React and D3

Come help us build OSS tools that other developers use to tame their
containerized applications. Projects like Weave Scope observe
containers/pods/services and their interactions to provide visibility and
insights. Developers can quickly see the state of the resulting systems and
validate their assumptions.

We offer family-friendly hours (some of us have kids, too) and encourage a
good work-life balance. Feel free to work from home on certain weekdays, or
combine work and travel for a month. It's no big deal if you're not a Go
expert, we trust that you can learn on the job. Also, all our tools are open
source: [https://github.com/weaveworks](https://github.com/weaveworks) Browse
our PRs to see how we work as a team!

The hiring process: Checking your CV/GH/SO (if not enough signal: small coding
challenge), 45 mins hangout, afternoon take-home coding/design challenge, in
person interview with future colleagues

If you’re interested please drop us a line with your desired location at jobs
(at) weave.works

Note: Weaveworks is not set up to sponsor visas at this point.

------
Katie_Leantaas
LeanTaaS | Santa Clara, CA | Full Time | ONSITE ONLY | Salary + Equity + Full
Benefits

BETTER HEALTHCARE THROUGH MATH. \- Series B Funded by top healthcare and
insurance investors \- Ex-Google/McKinsey/MIT/Stanford Team

LeanTaaS is a software company that uses lean principles and predictive
analytics to mathematically match the demand for expensive, constrained
healthcare resources – operating rooms, infusion chairs, imaging assets, etc.
– with supply. More than 50 providers across the nation – including Stanford,
UCSF, UCHealth, New York-Presbyterian and Wake Forest – rely on LeanTaaS’s
iQueue cloud-based platform to increase patient access, decrease wait times,
and reduce healthcare delivery costs.

We are looking for a Backend Engineers who posses an entrepreneurial
personality and the talent to think outside the box to get things done. Job
descriptions can be found at
[http://leantaas.com/careers](http://leantaas.com/careers) If you're
interested please send resumes and a blurb about yourself to
hireme@leantaas.com and mention you saw this on HN.

Come join us in our mission to help healthcare providers improve operations to
increase patient access, decrease wait times, and reduce healthcare delivery.

------
nicolecandey
Vibes| Chicago | Onsite | Full-Time and Contract | www.vibes.com

Vibes is an international leader in mobile marketing engagement, with a team
of more than 150 experts with one common goal: unlock new revenue by arming
brands with the technology and guidance they need to succeed in mobile. We are
the technology team in the Professional Services team at Vibes. We build
integrations between client applications and our Catapult platform, highly
interactive (and award-winning) mobile-optimized web applications, and other
custom solutions for our clients.

We’re looking for a web software specialist with solid development skills.
Someone who knows how to implement features and functionality from creative
experiences but also implement back-end scripts and api calls. Looking for
experience in a full stack implementation environment (Deployment,
Maintenance, *nix, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, et al.)

Open Roles: Senior Software Developer, Software Developer, Contract Software
Developer, Lead DW/BI Engineer, Push Engineer.

For more info and to apply, check out:
[http://www.vibes.com/company/careers/](http://www.vibes.com/company/careers/)
or email us directly at Nicole.Candey@vibes.com

------
JoryFormlabs
Formlabs | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Mechanical Engineer

Sound interesting? Learn more here:
[http://grnh.se/0xodvm1](http://grnh.se/0xodvm1)

THE COMPANY: We are a passionate team of engineers, designers, and problem-
solvers who make 3D printing tools for professionals. Started out of MIT in
2011, Formlabs is committed to bringing innovative and sophisticated
fabrication tools into the creative hands of designers, engineers, and artists
around the world. We just raised $35 Million in our series B.

JOB DESCRIPTION: As mechanical engineers at a 3D printing company we create
tools we use ourselves. We’re excited to build devices that not only create
beautiful parts but also reflect careful user experience design. Our team
prototypes, builds and manufactures the mechanisms and systems that make our
printers function with precision and reliability.

YOU WILL:

* Can share a strong portfolio of previous work

* Enjoy the gritty details of part design, material selection and manufacturing techniques

* Use Solidworks to design components, produce drawings, and build assemblies

* Can communicate seamlessly with vendors and suppliers across the globe

* Have experience with the full product development cycle

* Communicate seamlessly with vendors and suppliers across the globe

* 4+ years industry experience

Sound interesting? Learn more here:
[http://grnh.se/0xodvm1](http://grnh.se/0xodvm1)

------
gabriellep
Gravity Brands | Lead Full-Stack Engineer, Marketing Automation Software
Engineer, UI/UX Designer, Data Engineer | (DTLA) Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE |
www.gravitybrands.com

 _We have given three offers to Hacker News candidates and we 're always
excited for the 1st of the month now!_

Gravity Brands is a 3 year old startup focused on content creation and data
marketing. We have been able to best our competition by producing all of our
products in-house and profit from selling those well-loved brands.

We're looking to launch a second brand in the fall and will need to create a
new technical environment when we launch, similar to when we created one for
our first brand, which conveniently made around $45 million last year and is
projected to make over $60+ million this year.

Now that I secured an amazing Director of Engineering from Rackspace, we're
introducing team structure, engineering goals, growth opportunities and
kicking off building things like: - A custom analytics platform - Robust data
ingestion pipelines - A micro-services environment - Introducing a new site +
platform for our second and third brand... and so much more!

Email me at gabrielle(at)gravitybrands.com with your resume and title the
subject line Hacker News Posting and I will get back within a week!

------
jonnywhite
Ticket Tailor | Full Stack PHP Dev | London, UK | Full-time
[http://workinstartups.com/job-board/job/56326/php-
developer-...](http://workinstartups.com/job-board/job/56326/php-developer-at-
small-established-and-growing-company-at-ticket-tailor/)

Are you a talented PHP developer looking for an opportunity where your voice
really matters, you can make a big impact, and really be a part of the
company?

Ticket Tailor is a small, established, profitable, bootstrapped business and
we want you to join us as our 5th team member.
[http://www.tickettailor.com](http://www.tickettailor.com)

You would need to be a full stack LAMP developer who uses an MVC framework
with 3 years experience, and enjoys working in a fun office. Being a small
team we would also like you to get involved in all aspects of the product
process from ideas, to build, to deployment, to customer feedback. You will
take part in the architecture and development of building new and maintaining
existing functionality on our current platform, as well as manage the
development of entirely new projects and business initiatives. You would also
need to be fast.

------
sudhirj
Moviebuff, Justickets and Qube | Chennai, India | ONSITE

Here are Qube we form the backbone of the digital movie industry for large
parts of India and progressively more areas of the world. Starting with
keeping track of certificates for every server at every screen in every
theatre in the world, to securely issuing keys for these servers on demand, to
the logistics of making sure huge encrypted high quality movie files reach
every theatre necessary, we make sure all the movie magic happens.

On the public side, we build Moviebuff.com and Justickets.in - Moviebuff.com
for high quality movie information for the general public, and Justickets.in
for realtime ticket booking across hundreds of theatres all over the country.

Our projects are all compound stacks of Go, Ruby/Rails, NodeJS, React,
Postgres, Redis running on AWS / Heroku. We appreciate people who are self
driven, autonomous, not jerks and get the job done. We offer competitive pay,
and we have excellent diversity (gender-wise, geographically, age-wise) which
makes for a great work environment. The problems are varied, challenging and
require a range of skills to tackle, so we're looking for people at multiple
experience levels.

Contact sudhir.j@moviebuff.com and we'll move this forward.

------
7th_trifork_cat
Trifork AB | Full-Stack Developer | Stockholm | ON-SITE, FULL-TIME,
[http://trifork.se](http://trifork.se)

As a full-stack developer you must be able to handle every task involved in
implementing new features. Everything from the database to CSS, software
architecture to operations. You must be diverse, be able to quickly pick up
new technologies and languages and know when to use what. The job involves
working on several interesting projects at a time, and the kind of project
will vary greatly. Our company highly values automation, clean code, and
testability.

Perks & Benefits: • Independence and Freedom in a fast career track. Working
in a start-up like context means that you can grow and develop faster than in
other environments; achieve your career goals in months instead of years. •
Contrary to start-up like contexts, we offer the financial security of being
part of a large international organisation. • Every now and then we gather for
a Code Retreat where we go on a trip to sharpen our skills and start new
'passion projects'. These trips can take us to the wilderness of Sweden or why
not the beaches of Mallorca. • You will join us for our annual ski trip where
we meet and socialise with other Trifork teams from around Europe. • Knowledge
is the heart of Trifork and therefor we offer you education when you want to
expand your expertise in certain areas and frequently engage in Tech-talks.

Apply here: [http://jobs.trifork.se/jobs/11461-full-stack-
developer?promo...](http://jobs.trifork.se/jobs/11461-full-stack-
developer?promotion=5310-trackable-share-link-hackernews)

------
foomoo
VincuVentas / Polymath Ventures | Full-Stack Software Engineer | Bogotá,
Colombia | ONSITE, VISA, [https://vincuventas.com/](https://vincuventas.com/)

VincuVentas is a data-driven marketplace for matching job-seeking candidates
and businesses in the sales domain. We were founded by one of the most
important company builders in the LATAM region, Polymath Ventures [0], with
which we share an office. We're looking for a Full-Stack Software Engineer to
join our diverse 8-person colombian-swiss-dutch-german-us-american team in
Bogotá. Our stack includes Ember.js, Python (Flask), PostgreSQL, Heroku,
ElasticSearch. There is a strong focus on fast, iterative learning cycles and
a real chance for you to impact the direction the product is going to take
over the next coming months.

Necessary: Proficiency in using SQL for data summarization / aggregation, e.g.
for reporting and analytics Bonus points: Good applied statistics skills or
experience in machine learning

Needless to say, Bogotá is a very exciting place to live in, Colombia offers
many options for getaways and exploration (think beaches, mountains, plains
and jungles rolled into one).

More info and application here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/polymathventures/jobs/468065](https://boards.greenhouse.io/polymathventures/jobs/468065)
Feel free to ask me any questions you might have (city, office, team,
application process, ...), email in profile.

[0] [http://www.polymathv.com/](http://www.polymathv.com/)

------
StylightGmbH
Stylight | Kickass Developers (iOS, Fullstack, Data) | Munich, Germany |
Onsite | Relocation Assistance + Visa Sponsorship | Company language: English

Stylight is the leading Style and Shopping Guide, providing more than 10
million users per month worldwide with inspiring shopping experience. Stylight
combines digital fashion, beauty, home & living and lifestyle content with
curated online shopping. With the seamless affiliation to over 800 partner
shops, Stylight’s inspiring content becomes instantly shoppable. For more
information visit: [http://www.stylight.com](http://www.stylight.com) or our
tech blog ([http://tech.stylight.com/](http://tech.stylight.com/))

We are looking for engineers who want to make an impact. We’re a fashion
company but you won’t have to wear the latest Karl Lagerfeld;) You don’t even
need to like fashion at all, but you should like fashionable code. You don’t
speak German? No big deal, we use English as our main language.

We're looking forward to receiving your applications!!
[http://jobs.stylight.com/jobs/](http://jobs.stylight.com/jobs/)

------
pedoh
Juvo Mobile | DevOps Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE,
[https://juvo.com](https://juvo.com)

I am the hiring manager for a DevOps Engineer at Juvo. I'm building out the
team (currently a team of me) as our trajectory keeps going up and to the
right. One of our big projects this year is getting our infrastructure running
outside of AWS due to country privacy laws. In particular, I'm looking for
three areas of expertise (you do _not_ have to have experience in all three of
these areas):

1) Configuring and administering Containers / Docker / Kubernetes.

2) Installing, configuring, and administering some of the following: Hadoop /
Hive / HDFS, RabbitMQ, Kafka, Memcached, Redis, PostgreSQL.

3) Networking experience, including configuring and administering VPN
connections with external partners using software like strongSwan.

We're in San Francisco in the Financial District, looking to hire locally with
an eye on remote as we grow, so an exceptional remote candidate may be
considered.

Apply online ([https://juvo.com/job/devops-
engineer/](https://juvo.com/job/devops-engineer/)) or contact me via email
(pete@juvo.com) for more information.

------
eoqbe_ds
QBE | Software Engineer, Senior Data Scientists | London, UK | Full-time,
ONSITE

We're one of the world's largest insurers, managing $4Bn of policies, covering
a large number of domains: Energy, Cyber, Property, Marine and Casualty, to
name a few. We specialise in commercial insurance and we handle often large
and complex risks. You will be helping us to better forecast the risks our
current and prospective clients face, so that we manage and price our policies
more accurately by leveraging the rich customer and claims data in combination
with growing external sources like credit, census, telematics, GPS, and social
media data.

You will also help us with modelling customer acquisition and retention, fraud
detection, as well as with identifying and prototyping new technology.

Stack-wise, we are a Python shop (scikit-learn, Tensorflow, Flask, PySpark,
celery). We use Docker and Ansible but we plan to move to Kubernetes and
Terraform.

Attractive Package including Health Insurance, Bonus, Pension, Flexible
Working

CONTACT: qbe.eo.ds@gmail.com (please mention this list when you get in touch)

For more info: [https://qbe.wd3.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/QBE-
Careers/job/GBR-...](https://qbe.wd3.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/QBE-
Careers/job/GBR---London/Senior-Data-Scientist_206394-1)
[https://qbe.wd3.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/QBE-
Careers/job/GBR-...](https://qbe.wd3.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/QBE-
Careers/job/GBR---London---Plantation-Place/Python-Software-Engineer_206396-1)

------
skrebbel
TalkJS | Experienced programmer | Eindhoven, the Netherlands | Fulltime |
ONSITE/REMOTE | [https://talkjs.com](https://talkjs.com)

TalkJS lets online businesses add user-to-user chat to their app or site with
0 effort. We're a young startup and looking to hire full-time employee #2 and
#3.

WE OFFER: full autonomy in both code and UX design; a chance to grow into CTO-
level role as the company grows; work in a senior-only product team so no
babysitting interns; full architecture responsibility; super open and
supportive company culture. Work with modern tech including Elixir, React,
TypeScript, Postgres. No problem if some of these are new for you, you're
smart, eager, and you learn fast.

YOU ARE: Full-stack attitude with a soft spot for good UX. You know at least 2
programming languages. Your friends or colleagues call you an experienced
programmer. You live _at most_ 3 hours travel away from Eindhoven so you can
easily come in to the office every once in a while¹.

If you're interested, visit [https://talkjs.com](https://talkjs.com) and hit
us up on our chat.

¹) Note that Eindhoven has a great airport where many low-costers land so this
includes much of Europe.

------
agerwick
SolarWinds | Senior Developer | Boulder, CO. | Onsite, Fulltime

As a Senior Developer with SolarWinds MSP’s research and development group,
you will be responsible for keeping the company on the cutting edge of cloud
services related technologies, delivering a cloud integration platform as a
feature of one of the largest managed service provider applications on the
planet. Your creative engineering contributions will help us deliver solutions
to the most challenging tasks that face IT services companies today.

Qualifications: Minimum of 5 years of details software development experience
Exceptional C# Skills (demo your skill and creativity via our coding exercise)
Experience with JSON, REST and HTTP protocols and statuses in a .NET MVC
and/or WebAPI platform Experience in large service oriented applications TDD
experience using NUnit, Moq or familiarity with other unit testing frameworks
Strong understanding of OOD and SOLID Design concepts. Dependency Injection

If interested, please apply to: [http://solarwinds.jobs/boulder-co/senior-
developer/5227AFA99...](http://solarwinds.jobs/boulder-co/senior-
developer/5227AFA993514DEB8138C103F8B3A63B/job/)

------
lenzm
All Campus | Software Engineers | Chicago, IL | Onsite | Full-Time |
[http://www.allcampus.com/](http://www.allcampus.com/)

We are hiring to build a tech product based on our experience doing marketing
and recruitment for our higher ed clients. We have open positions listed for a
front-end and a back-end engineers but full-stack engineers are welcome; we
are more interested in finding smart, curious, motivated people than filling
specific roles.

Our back-end is built on Python and Postgres. Our front-end stack is still
TBD, we're looking for someone experienced to help us make that decision and
build it from the ground up.

The interview process is an inital phone screening followed by an onsite/video
interview.

Full job descriptions are here:

\- [http://www.allcampus.com/careers/open-positions/back-end-
dev...](http://www.allcampus.com/careers/open-positions/back-end-developer-
software-engineer/)

\- [http://www.allcampus.com/careers/open-positions/front-end-
de...](http://www.allcampus.com/careers/open-positions/front-end-developer/)

Email careers@allcampus.com with your resume to apply.

------
kbaker
Venture Research Inc. | Software Engineer | Plano, TX (Dallas, TX, DFW) |
Onsite Only | [http://www.ventureresearch.com](http://www.ventureresearch.com)

Interested in RFID? In improving inventory and replenishment processes in
hospitals, labs, and clinics? In automatically tracking pallets, containers,
and other assets around a facility? Come join us!

Venture Research is a leader in the RFID industry and is consistently pushing
the leading edge of what is possible using RFID. We have a variety of
opportunities available for both fast-paced new product design and development
as well as for development on some of our long-term stable products. 17 year
old small but growing company, privately held, with excellent benefits, 401K
matching, paid health insurance and highly competitive salary and bonus
structure.

We are hiring for the following positions:

* Embedded platforms engineer: C, Linux, Android NDK. Experience with hardware co-design, Python, QT, Django, React a plus.

* Embedded firmware engineer: microcontroller development using primarily NXP Kinetis parts.

* Senior .NET / Backend developer: C#, VB.Net, ASP.NET, MSSQL, Oracle, JavaScript and JQuery. .NET MVC a plus.

Please email resumes to hr@ventureresearch.com, or use the email in my
profile. Thanks!

------
stefanatfrg
Fraugster | Software Engineer | Berlin | onsite, full-time, VISA,
[https://fraugster.com](https://fraugster.com)

We're building a distributed system for detecting credit card fraud in
realtime. All our internal services have been built with Golang and we're
using kubernetes for orchestration. Ideally you've got 4+ years experience in
startups running production infrastructure and you've built something from
scratch.

Ideal requirements:

    
    
        - Golang, C/C++, rust, or similar languages
        - Knowledge of algorithms & data structures 
        - Interest in distributed systems research & databases 
        - Docker, k8s, container networking & distributed filesystems
        - Experience with monitoring, testing & performance tuning
        - Building machine learning pipelines for training large datasets
    

Some technologies we use are: postgres, kafka, prometheus & elastic search, we
don't expect candidates to meet 100% of our requirements, a proven ability to
learn and adapt is sufficient.

You will be one of the first 10 engineers and can expect lots of
responsibility to match a competitive salary.

Send your CV and cover letter to: stefan < at > fraugster - dot - com

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure (YC S15) | SF Bay Area (San Mateo, CA) | ONSITE (relo ok) |
[https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

Second Measure analyzes credit card data. We process billions of purchases to
help investors (VCs and hedge funds) answer questions like:

    
    
      - How quickly is Shake Shack growing?
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in Boston?
      - How does Hilton spending change after a customer's first Airbnb stay?
      - (Check out our research blog [1])
    

…through an analytics platform we build in-house.

We’re a 13-person team comprising mostly engineers and data scientists. 10 of
us are technical, and 4 have PhDs. We love solving hard problems with
compelling data.

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Data Scientist (quantitative PhD preferred)
      - Data Journalist
      - Software Engineer (frontend/backend/full-stack/data; mid-to-senior+)
      - (See our job board [2])
    

Competitive salary and substantial equity. We want our early team to have a
large stake in our success.

We’re in downtown San Mateo, just minutes from Caltrain and 101.

I'm a founder (mike@). Submit via job board and mention HN, or email jobs@ and
CC me.

[1] [http://blog.secondmeasure.com/](http://blog.secondmeasure.com/)

[2]
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure](https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure)

------
kvoltz
Rize | Washington, DC | Full time | Onsite | Backend Engineer |
[https://rizemoney.com](https://rizemoney.com) /
[https://angel.co/rize/jobs/203069-backend-
engineer](https://angel.co/rize/jobs/203069-backend-engineer)

At Rize, we’re making saving sexy. We’ve built a powerful automated savings
product that uses behavioral design and technology to help Millennials save
for goals that really matter–building an emergency fund, paying down debt,
taking that life-changing trip, etc. We’re building the company and the brand
that our generation will turn to for financial independence, and we need your
help to realize that hugely ambitious vision.

We're looking for a talented developer who brings speed, creativity,
confidence, and pure intellectual horsepower to our Java 8 / Groovy/Grails
backend. A developer who has the engineering chops and confidence to anchor a
dev team while having the humility to not need to constantly show everyone
that he/she is the smartest person in the room (even if you are).

If you're interested reach out via jobs@rizemoney.com. We can't wait to talk
to you!

------
jamesjamesm
Oden Technologies | [https://oden.io](https://oden.io) | New York, NY | Full-
time | Onsite

We are an IoT startup creating a hardware / software platform for Industry 4.0
factories [1]. We collect data from industrial machinery and analyze,
aggregate and display it so that manufacturers can make more product with less
material. There's a lot of exciting things happening at the company and now is
a great time to get into a small (12-person) team working working on a lofty
mission that will revolutionize an underserved industry.

* Embedded Linux Engineer: To build the OS of the factory in Yocto Project / OpenEmbedded running on our linux devices.

* Frontend Engineer: We need a solid front-end / JavaScript engineer with React experience, to help us design, build, and deploy the next-generation factory analytics platform.

* Forward Deployed Engineer: You'd be responsible for deploying, installing, monitoring and improving our on-premise devices, as well as building out the code that runs on them. Much of the code is communicating at low level (ex: Modbus) with industrial machinery and reporting back to our analytics platform.

Read more on [https://oden.io/joinus](https://oden.io/joinus) or feel free to
reach out to us directly: hello@oden.io

[1] [http://www.mckinsey.com/business-functions/digital-
mckinsey/...](http://www.mckinsey.com/business-functions/digital-mckinsey/our-
insights/the-internet-of-things-the-value-of-digitizing-the-physical-world)

------
ljanssen
Nova Credit ([https://neednova.com](https://neednova.com)) - ONSITE - FULLTIME
- SPONSOR VISA

We're Nova Credit (YC S16), a well-funded FinTech company with a big social
mission. Nova is helping immigrants transfer their identity from overseas with
a lot of data crunching. Nova has helped numerous immigrants already finding
new homes, car loans and more, and we're just starting making immigration less
of a pain!

We globalize data with our modern stack in NodeJS, PostgreSQL, ReactJS/ReDux,
GraphQL/Relay, AWS/Terraform/Ansible and we believe in well-managed micro-
services and general best-practices :)

\- Front-End developer
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/743a8a84-94d1-4b71-ae2b-f0ca8...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/743a8a84-94d1-4b71-ae2b-f0ca8aab9f00)

\- Back-End developer [https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/d94c4bb0-5129-48ee-
ae18-d65b7...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/d94c4bb0-5129-48ee-
ae18-d65b7e228c81)

Learn more about Nova here: [https://neednova.com](https://neednova.com) Join
our growing team!

~~~
hash2016
Hello, I am interested to talk more about the roles. What is the best method
to get in touch?

------
smokescreentech
Smokescreen | Software Engineers / Cybersecurity Researchers | India | ONSITE,
REMOTE (SOME ROLES), INTERNS | www.smokescreen.io

Smokescreen brings military deception tactics to cybersecurity. We hire
rockstar engineers and then get out of their way.

    
    
      - Python, Node.js, GoLang, C#
      - Windows systems programming
      - AngularJS / front-end experience
      - UNIX (BSD experience is a plus)
      - Passion for cybersecurity (past research is a plus)

------
jtmarmon
Common Living | Senior Software Engineer | NYC | www.common.com

The company:

Common partners with real estate owners and developers throughout the US to
create community-minded homes. By doing this, we’re addressing the fundamental
supply and demand issues that underlie housing in major cities today. We
currently have 6 operating homes in NYC, 2 in SF, and 1 in D.C, and many more
on the way. We're only a year and a half old, so when we say we move fast, we
actually mean it. Common is currently about 40 employees.

The role:

We're looking for a Senior Software Engineer to join the team. Real estate is
a complex and highly regulated domain, and our community-based model adds more
complexity to the mix. Automating this complexity through software is the
Digital Product Team's core focus right now, and it's a real challenge. We use
Domain Driven Design, and are looking for someone with experience building
software around complex domains (specific DDD experience would be great too!).
We use Rails.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/common/27ad79a7-f2e2-4174-8dbb-96b6527...](https://jobs.lever.co/common/27ad79a7-f2e2-4174-8dbb-96b652748724)
. My personal email is jason@common.com

------
pracucci
Spreaker | Europe | Full-time | Remote | €50K + Benefits

Spreaker is a podcasting hosting platform, with a multi-region / multi-AZ
infrastructure running on AWS.

We're looking for a talented and passionate engineer to work on our next-
generation infrastructure, based on AWS, Docker and Kubernetes.

Learn more at:
[https://www.spreaker.com/jobs/devop](https://www.spreaker.com/jobs/devop)

Interested in chatting? Email jobs@spreaker.com

------
tjnicolaides
Think Company | Philadelphia, PA | Full-time, 3-month contract | ONSITE

Think Company is a User Experience Research, Design, and Development firm
located in Philadelphia, PA. We're seeking experienced JavaScript developers
interested in a three-month on-site engagement with one of our clients in
Center City.

During this project, you'll work with our developers to build out a large
greenfield React/Redux/D3 application to integrate with the client's Sitecore
CMS.

Please check out this and other current listings on our careers page:
[https://www.thinkcompany.com/careers/](https://www.thinkcompany.com/careers/)

To learn more about Think Company, including our organization's core values:
[https://www.thinkcompany.com/about/](https://www.thinkcompany.com/about/)

Interested in learning more about the role? Email
tj.nicolaides@thinkcompany.com or apply directly at this link:
[http://tbi.applytojob.com/apply/WHCtMHX1Y9/ReactRedux-
Develo...](http://tbi.applytojob.com/apply/WHCtMHX1Y9/ReactRedux-Developer-
Contractor) \- thanks!

------
JonnyB_Amazon
Amazon | Full Stack Engineers & Development Managers - On-site Only |
Edinburgh, UK | Relocation Assistance Available | Full Time | Visa Sponsorship
available

Amazon development Centre (Scotland) is looking for experienced software
developers with strong technical ability, a focus on the customer experience,
great teamwork and communication skills, and a motivation to achieve results
in a fast-paced environment. We are also looking for some experienced
Development Managers to lead these teams.

Our development centre in Edinburgh is responsible for devising and growing
innovations for Amazon around the world. Small teams of developers, designers
and leaders run major parts of Amazon’s business, technology and operations.
From interactive UI design to large-scale distributed systems and machine
learning, we do whatever it takes to deliver great products and experiences
for our customers.

Our work is characterised by high scale, complexity and the need for
invention. We offer great opportunities to work on big data, machine learning
and high-scale, low-latency distributed systems. We use a wide variety of
languages including Java, Python, Ruby, and JavaScript; Open Source
technologies including Linux, Ruby on Rails, and AngularJS; and we build on
top of Amazon’s world-leading AWS platform.

For more information take a look at our microsite -
[http://www.amazondc.com](http://www.amazondc.com)

Feel free to get in touch with me – contact details in my profile - if you are
interested in having an informal chat about roles here. (Please note, I only
recruit for the Edinburgh Dev Centre, so cannot help you with other
roles/locations)

------
steindavidb
Appboy | New York City | Full Time | ONSITE

Appboy is currently looking for full time software engineers to join their
team! Appboy is a NYC based start-up specializing in smart marketing
automation. Our powerful SDK and dashboard have enabled companies like Urban
Outfitters, Samsung, EPIX and iHeartMedia to create targeted marketing
campaigns to their users. Check out our open positions and feel free to apply!

(full stack) Software Engineer:
[http://grnh.se/71t6rx1](http://grnh.se/71t6rx1)

Senior Mobile Engineer: [http://grnh.se/1yp0wx1](http://grnh.se/1yp0wx1)

Engineering Lead-Internal Tools:
[http://grnh.se/by2x4a1](http://grnh.se/by2x4a1)

Sr. Product Engineer: [http://grnh.se/qhfa131](http://grnh.se/qhfa131)

Sr. Software Engineer: [http://grnh.se/6plc1d1](http://grnh.se/6plc1d1)

Sr. Software Engineer- Data Infra:
[http://grnh.se/cvn6fk1](http://grnh.se/cvn6fk1)

Software Engineer- Support: [http://grnh.se/x17dik1](http://grnh.se/x17dik1)

Security Engineer: [http://grnh.se/ulo3e41](http://grnh.se/ulo3e41)

Technical Recruiter: [http://grnh.se/y5pi061](http://grnh.se/y5pi061)

------
morenoh149
Capsule Pharmacy | New York City, NY NYC | fulltime

[http://capsulecares.com](http://capsulecares.com)

Capsule is a healthcare technology company on a mission to elevate and
simplify the consumer pharmacy experience. We believe in improving health
outcomes through innovative design, mobile technology, logistics, and
predictive analytics. We are seeking a Software Engineer with a
generalist/fullstack orientation to join our development team in New York
City.

At Capsule you will:

\- Work at all levels of our stack. Key technologies: React, Swift,
Django/Python, Postgres, Go, Node

\- Influence architecture, tooling, process, and culture at a small but
growing engineering shop

\- Contribute daily to the product dialogue

\- Build things that meaningfully improve peoples’ wellbeing You should have:

\- Breadth in many different skill areas (Maybe you’ve written APIs and some
front-ends and done some light devops and know a bit of Photoshop and have
coded in a functional language … the more the merrier)

\- Depth in one area that you can really school us on (Perhaps you’ve written
a pubsub framework as a sideproject?)

\- Experience writing code as part of a (preferably large) team

[https://jobs.lever.co/capsulecares](https://jobs.lever.co/capsulecares)

------
alexthornton
Locus Energy:
[http://careers.locusenergy.com/](http://careers.locusenergy.com/)

San Francisco, CA INTERNS ONSITE

About us: We’re dedicated to the proliferation of sustainable energy
solutions. To that end, we build tools and services to monitor, analyze and
manage the performance of tens of thousands of solar power systems. We’re a
mature startup with a close-knit team that is greater than the sum of its
parts. Our organization provides some structure while still leaving plenty of
opportunities to make your mark. We’re not perfect but constantly improving.
We value folks who offer a new perspective and play nicely with others.

About you: You’re passionate about sustainable energy and want to play a part
of pushing our society in that direction. You are thoughtful, curious and ask
questions when you don’t understand. You take ownership of your
responsibilities and see them through to the end.

We're looking for a software engineering intern for the summer. Details here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/locusenergy/jobs/497636#.WQeBR1...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/locusenergy/jobs/497636#.WQeBR1PyvfA)

~~~
nravic
Hey, I think the CV and cover letter upload on your website is broken. Hitting
Attach doesn't open up a file explorer, and linking to my CV via Google Drive
doesn't work either. Just a heads up. Is there another way I can apply to the
position?

Thanks

~~~
leilaniann
Was just able to apply using Chrome, doesn't look like greenhouse had any
server issues.

------
ajpgrealish
BBOXX | Full Stack Developer, Frontend Developer, Embedded Systems Engineer,
Python Developer | London | ONSITE,
[http://bboxx.co.uk/careers/](http://bboxx.co.uk/careers/)

BBOXX is a venture backed company developing solutions to provide affordable,
clean energy to off-grid communities in Africa. We are fully vertically
integrated, controlling every part of our customer experience. Our market
leading products and appliances coupled with our SMART Solar platform bring
machine-learning and customer experience optimisation to rural Africa. Our
ground-breaking financing structure has brought off-grid solar into the
World’s financial markets. Whilst our human centred and system design approach
to our retail business ensures that the BBOXX ecosystem is poised to massively
scale during 2017.

We are looking for Full Stack, Frontend (AngularJS) and Python Developers as
well as Embedded Systems Engineers to join the Engineering team in London. To
find out more go to [http://bboxx.co.uk/careers/](http://bboxx.co.uk/careers/)
and in your application mention you saw this post.

------
toddaaro
Symbiont.io | Software Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://symbiont.io](https://symbiont.io)

Symbiont is a New York-based financial technology company building new kinds
of computer networks to connect independent financial institutions together
and allow them to share business logic and data in real time. This involves
developing a distributed system which is also decentralized, and which allows
for the creation of smart contracts, self-executing cryptographic agreements
among counterparties. To do so, we’re using a lot of techniques in blockchain
technology, as well as those from traditional distributed systems, programming
language design and cryptography.

We are hiring for a number of roles, from entry-level to expert, and both
local and remote.

* Backend - Define core node services with Kubernetes, Haskell, and Go.

* Frontend/Full-stack - Visualize contract state, provide administrative interfaces.

* Distributed Systems - Build a BFT distributed log and add robustness to node services.

* Programming Languages - Build a language for smart contracts.

* Test - Build and manage automated testing frameworks.

* Database - Scale unusual (immutable) access patterns.

* Financial Application - Learn a financial market and write smart contracts.

Please send resumes to hiring@symbiont.io.

~~~
haskellandchill
Ya'll should come out to the NY Haskell meetups. Get the word out.

------
ivyirwin
Luna Moons | Front End Developer | Austin, TX | ONSITE, lunamoons.com

Luna Moons is a travel technology startup founded and headquartered in Austin,
Texas. We believe that technology can be a transformative force connecting
people in new ways and empowering everyone with tools that have otherwise been
inaccessible or required speciality knowledge. Our application combines our
understanding of the way people plan their vacations and simplifies the
technical complexity typically required to manage and book a detailed
itinerary.

We’re making our first hires. We’re looking for a mid-level front-end
developer with a fullstack mindset to work on our core technology – a
collaborative travel itinerary builder. We use a wide range of technology in
the web application. The primary stack for this position will be React, Less,
Node, and Socket.io – though you will be exposed to many other technologies.
As an early employee you will have a huge impact on the product.

Required Soft Skills Self-directed and hard worker Strong written and verbal
communication Interested in learning new things Strong in programming
fundamentals

Required Programming Skills Minimum of 2 years working with a front-end
javascript framework Proficient in react/redux Comfortable working with APIs
Mastery of HTML Knowledge of Linux environments

Nice to Haves Knowledge of a back-end technology (Python, PHP, etc) Degree in
computer science or related field Passion for travel

Our interview process includes an initial phone screen followed by an in-
person interview with the two co-founders. Interested applicants please email
irwin@lunamoons.com and include “Hacker News Front-end Developer” in the
subject line.

------
boyd
One Codex (YC S14) | San Francisco (SoMa) | Full-time (ONSITE) |
[https://www.onecodex.com](https://www.onecodex.com)

One Codex is a platform for microbial genomics. We are a technical,
experienced (and profitable!) team working on meaningful problems that range
from infectious disease diagnostics to outbreak epidemiology to improving our
understanding of the microbiome. We work with top researchers, medical
institutions, and biotechs, and have processed samples from all seven
continents (and space!).

We're currently looking for generalist engineers across multiple positions,
including both those who are backend- and frontend-leaning. Our stack includes
Python, Rust, and ES6 Javascript, and we write everything from D3
visualizations to low-level bioinformatics algorithms.

Challenges include: (1) developing novel algorithms for analyzing complex
microbial communities; (2) working with terabytes of genomic data; (3)
building scientifically reproducible analyses suitable for both research and
the clinic; and (4) supporting scientists and developers building on our
platform with extensible APIs.

We are based in San Francisco and offer a competitive salary, meaningful
above-market equity, and the chance to be an early employee in a well-
positioned startup. Benefits include full medical, dental, and vision
coverage, a flexible vacation policy and relocation assistance if moving to
the Bay Area. We're also willing to sponsor a visa for the right candidate.
Please apply here: [https://onecodex.recruitee.com/o/software-engineer-full-
stac...](https://onecodex.recruitee.com/o/software-engineer-full-stack)

~~~
pdksam
your link appears to be broken. On chrome it says "This site can’t be reached"
when I hit submit. Thanks

------
skrebbel
TalkJS | VP of Sales & Marketing | Eindhoven, the Netherlands | Fulltime |
ONSITE/REMOTE | [https://talkjs.com](https://talkjs.com)

TalkJS lets online businesses add user-to-user chat to their app or site with
0 effort. We're a young startup and looking to hire full-time employee #2 and
#3.

WE OFFER: opportunity to build up a fantastic sales & marketing organization
from scratch; founder-level control over growth strategy; coaching our growing
team of interns and junior sales reps; full appreciation for your experience
and creativity; super open and supportive company culture.

YOU HAVE: Full-width growth attitude with a tick for both sales and marketing;
proven track record for selling stuff online; affinity for technical software
products - having made a website (or something similar) at some point is a
plus. You live _at most_ 3 hours travel away from Eindhoven so you can easily
come in to the office every once in a while¹.

If you're interested, visit [https://talkjs.com](https://talkjs.com) and hit
us up on our chat.

¹) Note that Eindhoven has a great airport where many low-costers land so this
includes much of Europe.

------
Justyna3YD
Open Position Full Stack Lead Web Developer (m/f) in Berlin or Wroclaw

3YOURMIND is the leading platform for industrial 3D printing. From our offices
in Germany, Poland and the USA, we are optimizing production processes for
industrial 3D printing. For more information please visit:
[https://www.3yourmind.com](https://www.3yourmind.com)

Your main responsibilities

Work in a agile environment together with other developers Design features
together with the Project Manager Programming Full Stack - Javascript, Python,
Configuring Servers What we offer to make this job ace

A versatile and multicultural team that is looking forward to working with
you! Being in touch with each innovation and progress in 3D printing.
Interesting projects from which you surely can learn a lot. What you should
bring to the table

You are familiar with the following technologies and used them in other
projects:

Must Know: Django, Python, jQuery, CSS, HTML5, git Good to Know: Vue.js,
ThreeJS, Fabric, Selenium, JIRA

-You can work in a team and lead other people

-Fluent English

Interested? Learn more: [https://www.3yourmind.com/full-stack-lead-we-
developer](https://www.3yourmind.com/full-stack-lead-we-developer)

------
paulieontech
Secret Escapes | London, Berlin| ONSITE| Full Time

Secret Escapes is a Index Ventures and Google Ventures backed startup and is
the UK's biggest members-only website offering flash sales on luxury travel
within the UK and around the world. We negotiate amazing deals and exclusive
discounts for our members.

Travel is - and should be - exciting, and booking a holiday or hotel should be
a great experience. That's what we set out to achieve, and it's the philosophy
that drives us on. We want to inspire the world to escape, and we do so with
strong imagery, stylish writing, sought-after destinations and unbeatable
prices.

Apply if you are looking for a fast paced, entrepreneurial environment where
self-starters have an opportunity to make a huge impact in one of the
internet's fastest growing categories. We're a dedicated and passionate team
who work hard to make things happen. You won't find us standing on ceremony or
worrying about corporate red tape (we're fresh out of that stuff).

[http://careers.secretescapes.com/team/technology-and-
design/](http://careers.secretescapes.com/team/technology-and-design/)

------
aadb
Philips Hue | iOS,Android,C++ developer | Eindhoven, The Netherlands | ONSITE,
VISA

Since the launch in 2012, Philips Hue is changing the way people interact and
experience lighting. We currently are the world’s leading connected home
lighting system and work with all major smarthome platforms (Amazon Alexa,
Apple HomeKit, Google, Nest, Smarthings). Philips Hue encourages other
companies to develop devices, apps and systems that interoperate with our
system. Through a vibrant developer program there are more than 600 third-
party apps for Philips Hue.

For our mobile app development team we have multiple open positions:

iOS developer, see: [https://developers.meethue.com/mobile-application-
developer-...](https://developers.meethue.com/mobile-application-developer-
ios)

Android developer, see: [https://developers.meethue.com/mobile-application-
developer-...](https://developers.meethue.com/mobile-application-developer-
android)

C++ developer, see: [https://developers.meethue.com/sdk-mobile-software-
developer](https://developers.meethue.com/sdk-mobile-software-developer)

------
jayemm
Plato | Mobile Engineer | San Jose, CA | ONSITE | Full Time

Plato integrates messaging and pure multiplayer games on our own extensible
platform. [http://www.platoapp.com/](http://www.platoapp.com/)

We're an engineering focused company of 16 people, and we're looking for more
mobile engineers to build things the right way. We are interested in both
native iOS (Swift) and Android engineering (Java+Kotlin). Candidates
interested in both are great!

We're well funded by early angel investors of WhatsApp and located in San
Jose.

Requirements: \- Strong computer science fundamentals \- 2+ years of
professional experience \- Demonstrated experience with iOS or Android:
professional work with an app, or personal project -- app ratings matter \-
Intellectually curious: Always asking why is it that way and how does it work

We value smart, passionate people over experience: if you want to do things
right, and you like to dig to find out why things are broken or how things
could be better -- that's what we like to see.

We offer a competitive salary, with equity and other incentives possible. Full
health care, 401k, catered lunch, and flexibility.

Interested? Introduce yourself at jobs@platoteam.com

------
ohnoozz
Zerocopter - [https://www.zerocopter.com](https://www.zerocopter.com) |
Amsterdam, NL | Fulltime, REMOTE / ONSITE

Zerocopter is an Amsterdam-based company specialized in helping companies
secure their (web) applications. We expose vulnerabilities using a dedicated
worldwide crew of white-hat hackers, advanced scanners and running responsible
disclosure programs.

We are a team of 14 people based in Amsterdam and Assen. Don't let our size
fool you: we are providing solutions to companies (very) big and small.
Security has become a top-of-mind topic in boardrooms and Zerocopter has
established itself as a trusted and highly skilled company.

Zerocopter is looking for a Ruby on Rails developer. You will be able to work
on all aspects of our systems, front-end as well as back-end. We have a strong
sense of keeping things simple, we don't have many meetings and each member of
the dev team has the opportunity to design and contribute to important
features.

@recruiters: we're not interested.

Requirements

    
    
      - Solid grasp of a dynamically typed language such as Ruby or Python
      - Several years of experience with a web development framework like Rails or Django
      - Good UNIX skills
      - Sufficient git fu
      - If you are remote: your timezone should be +/- 2 hours Central European Time and you should live close to Amsterdam (less than 2 hours flight time) due to meetings.
    

Want to join this killer team? [https://zerocopter.recruitee.com/o/software-
engineer/c/new](https://zerocopter.recruitee.com/o/software-engineer/c/new)

------
ValeriLee
Roblox | San Mateo, CA | Senior Security Engineer | ONSITE -FULL TIME

=== Who We Are === Roblox is the best place to Imagine with Friends™. With the
largest user-generated online gaming platform, and over 15 million games
created by users, Roblox is the #1 gaming site for kids and teens (comScore).
Every day, virtual explorers come to Roblox to create adventures, play games,
role play, and learn with their friends in a family-friendly, immersive, 3D
environment.

=== Who We Are Looking for === Every day, hundreds of thousands of users try
to break and hack things in our system. These are serious threats toward our
community and software. As we continue to grow, it is important we have
software that proactively prevents and addresses these exploits.

We’re looking for talented and passionate low level security experts to fight
back against these exploiters -- not just tactically, but strategically taking
us to a higher level of fundamental security.

=== Requirements === Must Haves:

Developed tamper resistance and anti-hack functionality (protecting against
hackers, bots, moding, etc.) Strong C/C++ skill set Low level debugging with
tools such as WinDbg, IDA, SoftICE, or OllyDbg Fluent in x86 and x86_64
assembly language

Nice to Have:

Ability to reverse engineer windows binaries, even if they are packed and
protected Cryptographic principles Client-server networking experience
Mac/mobile system knowledge Multithreading expertise

=== Interested === Drop me a note or send me your resume to vlee@roblox.com.
[https://www.roblox.com/](https://www.roblox.com/)

Thanks! Valeri Lee

------
heyadayo
Blackstorm | Engineer | SALARY: $140k - $220k | San Francisco Bay area (SF) |
Tokyo, Japan | VISA REMOTE

Blackstorm is building the world's most advanced javascript game engine, among
other cool products like an IDE (js.io) We are hiring senior engineers who can
tackle architecture and APIs for our game engine on a small team of 3-4 folks.
Blackstorm has raised more then $30M, and we have more than a million users
per engineer at the company.

For flavor: our last project was to use redux as a server state timeline for
10M+ active players; before that we used code mods to port it from our
propriety module and class system to es6. There are numerous projects coming
up, such as first class typescript support to facilitate better tooling and
API documentation, a facial tracking/AR engine, and a react-powered webgl-
based UI system.

We have projects for hosted real-time multiplayer gaming, social gaming,
cross-compilation to native platforms, and many other core infrastructure
tools that we would welcome your support on defining and creating.

Our technologies engine have already been in front of tens of millions of
users, and we're adding millions of new users monthly. This is a high leverage
position, and very senior. We welcome remote for certain folks, because we're
looking to build the best small engineering team in the world.

We are also actively looking for folks across range of leadership roles in
product, engineering, and operations.

Please email keela@blackstormlabs.com

Subject: Blackstorm Engineering: YOUR NAME HERE

Please include a personal note about your background and interests so we can
prioritize your application!

~~~
throwaway212838
This is bullshit.

I interviewed with you guys (when your name/site was weeby.co). You can
rebrand yourself, it won't help with your image.

Don't waste your time interviewing there-- they claim $140k-$220k but dished
out a completely shitty offer ($120k).

Wasted hours of my time when I made my requirements very clear to begin with.
What a fucking joke, it was insulting.

To make it worse, they have awful responsiveness and they done a great number
of interviews (one on-site, many with people on Skype). They also wanted me to
go onsite for a "game jam" all day/night but I denied it.

edit:

I should note, when I pushed them on this they responded with a very
convoluted explanation of their "salary".

It was something along the lines of, "Your salary begins at 120k, but each
year you can decide between XX cash bonus or YY% raise, and after N years your
salary _could_ be 140-220k".

What a bunch of bullshit-- Avoid them like the plague.

I knew they were trouble when I entered the office in the morning and everyone
was there from the night before...

~~~
heyadayo
Hi throwaway212838,

First, that sounds pretty bad — honestly I’m sorry. It’s good to hear direct
feedback, as we obviously want to do better than this outcome right here.

On salary: We previously had a program where we gave significant monthly
raises in effort to drive fair and aggressive compensation in an ongoing
basis. The goal was to pay more, not less, by forcing a review and adjustment
on a regular cadence. However, we decommissioned that system in favor of
standard offers because we struggled for a lot of reasons you pointed out
about complexity. Based on a few debriefing conversations with candidates, we
learned and changed to a bog standard system; now all offers are in the range
listed (or higher.)

Our interview process can be involved when we’re hiring for key roles; at
minimum we require a discussion with 4-5 folks, which can take 2-3 weeks.
Generally the process is that you send us an email, and we try to get you on
the phone with the best hiring manager for the role. We often request a 3-hr
work assignment, a couple of Skype calls, then move to an onsite if that makes
sense for all involved.

I can see how you’d be bummed spending the time without the expected outcome.
We’ve taken a lot of risks and made plenty of mistakes building this company,
but we try to adapt and improve pretty quickly. The important thing is that we
try to assemble a team of honest people with big ambitions and a lot of
talent… and in broad strokes we’ve accomplished that. It’s led us to an
enviable market position with some awesome technologies and unique challenges.
If you’re curious, we were at Facebook's F8 two weeks ago on stage talking
about specific innovations at Blackstorm:
[http://www.pocketgamer.biz/interview/65620/blackstorm-
labs-o...](http://www.pocketgamer.biz/interview/65620/blackstorm-labs-on-f8/)

If you’re willing to have a quick discussion about this by following up with
me over email (carter@blackstormlabs.com) I can do my best to listen
carefully, and try to return the favor if you ever want advice on something I
know well, like fundraising, engineering careers, or network programming.

-Michael Carter CEO Blackstorm

~~~
uniclaude
> _On salary: We previously had a program where we gave significant monthly
> raises in effort to drive fair and aggressive compensation in an ongoing
> basis. The goal was to pay more, not less, by forcing a review and
> adjustment on a regular cadence. However, we decommissioned that system in
> favor of standard offers because we struggled for a lot of reasons you
> pointed out about complexity. Based on a few debriefing conversations with
> candidates, we learned and changed to a bog standard system; now all offers
> are in the range listed (or higher.)_

To be honest, this is a pretty bad answer to his claim. If you advertise 140
minimum, don't offer 120. This is unethical, you should edit your posting.

~~~
heyadayo
I believe the original commenter was referring to a previous compensation
structure which was over specified almost to a fault before we changed it. We
were quite public with how it worked, so you can read about it here:
[https://www.cnet.com/news/silicon-valley-talent-wars-
enginee...](https://www.cnet.com/news/silicon-valley-talent-wars-engineers-
come-get-your-250k-salary)

From the article: "New hires get a base salary commensurate with their
experience -- at least $100,000, and more than they were previously paid. They
join with the promise, if they perform well, of automatic $10,000 monthly
bumps until they hit $250,000."

We had attempted to find innovative and more fair compensation structures, but
we abandoned the effort because those systems were hard to communicate
effectively, which I believe is the root of the problem here.

Regardless, if my company advertised something and didn't follow through, I
would put myself out there personally to follow up and make it right, as I've
done here. I can say with 100% certainty that any offer from this post
absolutely standard and falls within the range advertised.

------
guptaneil
Instructure | Senior Software Engineer | Salt Lake City, Seattle, Chicago |
VISA [https://instructure.com](https://instructure.com)

Build open-source software to help people learn! We make tools for schools and
businesses that delight our users and make their lives easier, while helping
them learn faster.

You can check out [http://code.instructure.com](http://code.instructure.com)
to see our primary product, Canvas, and some of our open source tooling and
libraries.

We're hiring Software Engineers, Software Engineers in Test (SET), Security
Architects, and Lead Engineers.

Our primary stack is Rails & React, but we also work with Java/Go/Node/mobile
platforms, and we're not afraid to try new things. We have an engineering-
driven culture with quarterly hack weeks, internal tech conferences, millions
of users who love us (search twitter or instagram for #instructurecon) and use
our products daily, and challenging engineering problems that come with being
the 51st most used site on the Internet. Oh, and the benefits are amazing too!

I'm an engineer at Instructure, and genuinely love the culture and people
here. I would highly recommend it!

Join us by applying at [https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-
via=NiHimSaI8r](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=NiHimSaI8r)

Feel free to reach out to me at neil(at)instructure(dot)com with any
questions. Keep in mind I am not a recruiter. I can answer questions about
culture or work, but you should submit your application through the URL above.

~~~
diyseguy
Gotta love their company culture video
[https://youtu.be/ZSYJhfD3BWk](https://youtu.be/ZSYJhfD3BWk)

------
kateowharton
Hala Systems, Inc. | Multiple Roles | Remote, Global | Full-Time

We aim to transform the nature of civilian protection during warfare, as well
as to reduce casualties during post-conflict recovery, natural disasters and
other major crises. Our solutions are already saving lives, reducing trauma,
and improving resilience in some of the most dangerous places in the world.

Lead Server-Side Developer: [http://halasystems.com/lead-server-side-
developer](http://halasystems.com/lead-server-side-developer)

Server-Side Developer: [http://halasystems.com/serverside-developer-
midlevel](http://halasystems.com/serverside-developer-midlevel)

Mobile App Developer: [http://halasystems.com/mobile-application-
developer](http://halasystems.com/mobile-application-developer)

Mechatronic Engineer: [http://halasystems.com/mechatronic-
engineer](http://halasystems.com/mechatronic-engineer)

We’re a distributed company with team members spanning the globe. This role
can be based anywhere. Reach out to me at kate@halasystems.com if interested.

------
jamesrichardson
Quantium | Big Data Engineers | Sydney, Australia | Full-time, ONSITE |
www.quantium.com

Since 2008, our data teams have wrung every bit of information they can from
our clients’ data in order to give them the insight they need to make a real
difference to their business.

Times and technology have changed, but this remains our goal. Instead of
wrangling single, SQL-based databases, our MapR Hadoop platform runs across
200 nodes with multiple clusters using the latest big data technology. Our
industry-leading partners’ real-world data sets are growing along with their
complexity so we need to bring more developers and engineers into our team.
We’re hoping that’s you.

Working with Scala, Spark and the rest of the Hadoop ecosystem, you’ll be
building applications to work with unique data sets (some of the largest and
most complex in Australia) to make a real difference to our clients. We're
based in the heart of Sydney, Australia and we're open to relocating great
engineers from anywhere in the world. If you'd like to find out more:
james[DOT]richardson[AT]quantium[DOT]com[DOT]au and the full advert can be
found here: thequantiumgroup-thqn0300@applications.recruiterbox.com

------
danialtz
KI labs | Consultancy | Full-time/Onsite | Munich

For KI labs we're looking for right engineers, data scientists and product
managers for our main location in Munich, as well as Cologne.

We are a team of software developers, designers, big data engineers and data
scientists who are passionate about building product, software and innovative
solutions.

We build technologically challenging software products and services for our
prominent clients among the top DACH companies. We do innovative solutions
that are used in large-scales for customers and businesses using whatever the
most suitable toolsets are: be it using basic HTML to get the job done up to
large-scale deployed neural-network models.

If that's your cup of tea, checkout www.ki-labs.com website for the positions,
and apply on the site or directly to career #at# kigroup.de. We are open to
junior, senior (& upward), and internship roles.

The positions are:

KI labs | Backend software engineer | Munich | Full time/Onsite

KI labs | Frontend software engineer | Munich | Full time/Onsite

KI labs | Data scientist | Munich | Full time/Onsite

KI labs | DevOps engineer | Munich | Full time/Onsite

KI labs | Technical product managers | Munich | Full time/Onsite

KI labs | Mobile (Android or iOS) engineer | Munich | Full time/Onsite

~~~
KrishnaKanhaiya
Open to non-EU citizens?

~~~
danialtz
We do.

------
HNtribal
TribalScale | Toronto, Canada | Orange County, California | Full time | Onsite
| [http://www.tribalscale.com/](http://www.tribalscale.com/)

TribalScale is a mobile first company that specializes in connected devices
and the Internet of Things. Located in the heart of downtown Toronto,
TribalScale is a rapidly growing Product Development firm that aims to collide
the physical and digital worlds. Our team members have a history of partnering
with some of the world’s most premium brands, helping to shepherd businesses
into the connected age. We are growing extremely fast and looking for talented
software engineers to support that growth. Some of the platforms and
environments that we have worked on and will be working on are: Mobile apps &
Web Services (iOS, Android, Smartwatches, Google Glass & Other Wearables,
Connected Home,Smart TVs, Beacon solutions

We're hiring for many roles including:

\- Full Stack Web Engineer

\- iOS Engineer

\- Android Engineer

\- UI/UX Designer

\- Enterprise Solutions Architect

\- Mobile QA

Please apply here
[https://tribalscale.workable.com](https://tribalscale.workable.com) or email
tlui [at] tribalscale.com if you’re interested in learning more.

------
packeted
Outcomes.com | San Francisco Bay Area, CA | Full-time On-site | Founding
Engineer | [https://outcomes.com](https://outcomes.com)

Our platform helps doctors and their care team track how their patients do
after major surgery or medical treatment using patient-reported outcomes. We
help teams deliver more proactive and personalized care, while giving them the
data to succeed under new value-based models of payment.

We'll soon be launching the first self-service product on the market and we
need your help as we aim to reach thousands of practices! We're a small
bootstrapped team with big ambitions and an exciting product roadmap.

If you've got an entrepreneurial mindset, technical chops (our current stack
is MEAN + React, D3.js, Docker, Twilio, AWS), and the ambition to help build a
great company solving some of the most important problems in modern healthcare
get in touch!

Contact Francis Wong (MD), francis@outcomes.com or see
[https://outcomes.com/2017/04/21/founding-
engineer/](https://outcomes.com/2017/04/21/founding-engineer/) for more
details.

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco | Dir.
Product Marketing

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability.

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time.

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch.

* We're a 19-person team (SF, LA, Las Vegas, Fort Worth, Barcelona, Nomad) building tools that make developers' lives better.

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, 401k, annual conference budget, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team-oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're looking for a Director of Product Marketing to own messaging,
positioning, and content, and run campaigns to reach and teach developers who
should be using Rollbar.

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

------
kyruus
Kyruus | Sr. Devops Engineer | Boston, MA | Full Time | Onsite
[https://www.kyruus.com](https://www.kyruus.com)

Kyruus is growing fast, and we need full-time devops help!

At Kyruus, we’re improving health care by optimizing the way patients get
matched to doctors. Did you know that while it may take weeks to get an
appointment, doctors are often over 30% underbooked? And when you finally get
in, how do you ensure it's the best doctor for your needs?

Read more about the Kyruus use case here:
[https://www.kyruus.com/about](https://www.kyruus.com/about)

We're signing up customers at a rapid pace, and we need devops support to:

* Implement best practices for our Development & Production use of AWS

* Architect and build a robust CI/CD pipeline

* Maximize developer freedom while securing HIPAA-protected data

* Isolate infrastructure by workload and privilege — VPCs, VPNs, AWS (accounts, IAM, KMS)

* Build both consumer-facing and enterprise-class applications

* Support a 5X increase in workload by 2018

Technologies:

* SQS, RDS, Lambda, Amazon ES, EC2 (Linux specifically), S3, VPC, CloudFormation

* Python, React, PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch

Please email jobs@kyruus.com or view the posting:
[http://www.kyruus.com/careers?gnk=job&gni=8a7886f857c1312501...](http://www.kyruus.com/careers?gnk=job&gni=8a7886f857c131250157c3b1fa4672d3&gns=Hacker%20News)

------
nahyunk
John Hancock Digital | San Francisco, CA | FULL TIME | ONSITE
[https://angel.co/john-hancock-digital](https://angel.co/john-hancock-digital)
| [https://www.johnhancockdigital.com/](https://www.johnhancockdigital.com/)

Head of Engineering (Ruby on Rails) | Full Stack Developer (Ruby on Rails) |
Senior Designer

John Hancock Digital uses machine learning, mobile chat innovation and
automated money management to help millions of families better manage their
finances. Our team has the impact and excitement of a startup with the
resources and stability of a Fortune 500 company.

This is an exciting time for us, as we have completed a fully functional MVP,
and have now released a private beta while working with a world-class digital
design firm to refine key features before a public launch this year. Our work
involves complex integrations with leading aggregation and clearing providers
to enable real-time money movement, portfolio management and intelligent
financial guidance.

We are currently looking to grow our team and are looking for: - Head of
Engineering (Ruby on Rails) - Full Stack Developer (Ruby on Rails) - Senior
Designer

Join us as we redefine what’s possible on mobile.

Find more information here [https://angel.co/john-hancock-
digital](https://angel.co/john-hancock-digital) or
[https://www.johnhancockdigital.com/](https://www.johnhancockdigital.com/) Or
feel free to directly get in touch with me, Nahyun (Team Operations) here:
nahyun@johnhancockdigital.com. Let's chat!

------
mickeyben
Drivy | Android Engineer | Paris, France | ONSITE, REMOTE, Full-time,
[https://en.drivy.com/jobs](https://en.drivy.com/jobs),
[https://drivy.engineering](https://drivy.engineering)

We believe shared cars are a better way to move around, offering more
flexibility and more convenience. We are already the #1 car rental marketplace
in Europe, and we believe the adoption will be 100 times larger in just a few
years. We are present in several countries, have great mobile apps, and kick-
ass hardware. And we're just getting started.

We're looking for someone who is not only well versed in Android development,
but also has a strong understanding of good UX. Link to the job offer -
[https://www.drivy.com/jobs/57caa312-85cc-4ab2-b0ba-0402affc5...](https://www.drivy.com/jobs/57caa312-85cc-4ab2-b0ba-0402affc5f20)

We're also looking for Backend and Full-Stack developers.

Engineering Blog - [https://drivy.engineering](https://drivy.engineering)

Please apply via the above link and mention Hacker News!

------
thinkindie
GetYourGuide | Several Engineering Positions | Berlin, DE / Zurich, CH | Full-
time, ONSITE VISA
[https://www.getyourguide.com/](https://www.getyourguide.com/)

With over 25,000 things to do, GetYourGuide is the world's largest marketplace
for tours and activities, and we keep growing every day. The engineering team
builds solutions that make it easy for our customers to find, book, and enjoy
great experiences around the world. They range from creating a beautiful user
experience and working on search algorithms to automating our scalable server
infrastructure. We believe that small, agile, and cross-functional teams are
the key ingredients to creating value for our customers and the GetYourGuide
marketplace. We also strongly believe in collecting and analyzing data to help
guide our decisions for building a great product.

We have several positions open in our engineer department: backend developers
(mostly PHP or Python), Frontend, Data Engineer, Android Developer Direct
listing for this job: [http://grnh.se/8f7scx](http://grnh.se/8f7scx)

------
ivanzhao
Notion | Software Developer | SF |
[https://www.notion.so](https://www.notion.so) | Full Time. Interns | Onsite
Hey founder of Notion here. You can think of it as the next generation
Microsoft Office meets Minecraft (and actually a visual programming language
behind the scene). We made a graphic novel about why we exist. (It involves
Steve Jobs believe or not): [https://notion.so/about](https://notion.so/about)
Read more market related comments on Product Hunt. (Notion was one of the
fastest voted of all time): [https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-1-0-web-
mac-app](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-1-0-web-mac-app) We are tiny
at the moment (3 full time + freelancers). The business is growing fast. We
have a beautiful artist loft in the SF Mission district, with the best
investors out there (notion.so/investors). You need to be able to build things
and think conceptually. Email me directly at "ivan@makenotion.com" Have a good
one.

------
thomas_d
Busuu | Backend engineer (devops, mobile developers roles are open too) |
London UK | onsite only |
[https://www.busuu.com/en/jobs](https://www.busuu.com/en/jobs)

We are a language learning startup with 60M users, leading the way in EdTech
innovation. Our mission is to allow anyone in the world to learn a new
language, whether it is for personal development or to improve their life
chances (most of our users are from developing countries). We do that through
a strong focus on user experience, quality of the educational content, and
adaptive learning.

We need talented backend developers to work on APIs, scale our platform, build
our machine learning pipeline. We also work on social network features and
bot/voice platforms. Our stack includes Symfony (PHP7), Node, Docker, AWS. If
you want a fast-paced environment, responsibilities, to work with a fun and
very diverse international team, get in touch with us!
[https://www.busuu.com/en/jobs](https://www.busuu.com/en/jobs)

We are also hiring for many other positions, check out our jobs page.

------
andytw
ThoughtWorks | Senior/Lead Full Stack Developers with iOS Skills | New York,
Chicago, Dallas | Full Time | On Site & Travel | VISA transfer OK |
www.thoughtworks.com/

As software delivery consultants, we work with a variety of clients that hire
us to solve complex and interesting problems. Each client we work with gives
us a new perspective and a broad exposure to different technologies, which
leads to a pretty unlimited learning environment. If you have a passion for
exploring new technologies, chances are you’ll fit right in.

We’re looking for experienced full stack developers capable of providing
technical leadership on a variety of software projects, utilizing both web and
and mobile technologies. We’re looking for fluency in Java, Scala, C#,
Javascript, Ruby, or Python and experience in
developing/testing/deploying/releasing native applications on iOS using Swift
or Objective-C. ThoughtWorks is known for bringing many modern best practices
to the mainstream, so experience with techniques such as test driven
development and continuous integration is a huge plus.

We work almost exclusively on client site providing a mix of delivery and
consulting services, so you’ll travel extensively as part of your role.

New York:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/673444](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/673444)

Chicago:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/673476](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/673476)

Dallas:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/673457](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/673457)

------
victorquinn
​Spring | multiple positions | NYC | onsite | full-time |
[https://www.shopspring.com](https://www.shopspring.com)

Join our growing engineering team at Spring, a well-backed startup
headquartered in New York City. We are building the future of shopping,
helping brands make the transition from brick and mortar to mobile and web. We
have built and are scaling a single source marketplace for a growing list of
great brands to sell their products direct to consumer.

A few cool challenges we are tackling: building the best in breed shopping
experience on web and mobile, building out a good REST API so our external
partners can integrate with our massive multi-brand product catalog, building
our own custom order management system, tons of scalability work, using
machine learning to bring greater personalization and product recommendations
to our product

We've got a beautiful office by the Flatiron building and we offer all the
startup benefits you'd expect.

We are looking for iOS, web, and backend engineers in lead and senior roles.
We are also looking for data scientists to join our team working on our
fashion recommendation engine.

Learn more about our tech stack and working here at Spring:
[https://www.shopspring.com/engineering](https://www.shopspring.com/engineering)

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/icdh7l1](http://grnh.se/icdh7l1)

Feel free to email me directly victor at shopspring.com with any questions
about our company, our roles, etc. (but please don't send resumes, use our
application tracking system at the link above)

------
BloombergPL
Bloomberg Polarlake Dublin Fulltime Onsite Fintech
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/search?mk=PolarLake%20Jobs](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/search?mk=PolarLake%20Jobs)

Bloomberg PolarLake delivers the world’s foremost Data Utility to the
Financial Markets. Our clients experience immediate improvement in Data
Quality, Operational Process & Control, Reaction to Change and Data Governance
when they on-board to our Private Cloud - Hosted Service.

Why Bloomberg PolarLake?

At Bloomberg Polarlake, You’ll have the opportunity to go above and beyond as
well as work on interesting challenging projects with a number of key partners
both internally and externally. We are passionate about people who are excited
by innovation, who care about our customers and want to help us achieve our
mission to “Simplify Data Management”. If this sound like you. We’d love to
hear from you.

We are hiring in Dublin:

\- Business Analyst

\- Project Manager

\- Technical Product Manager

\- Software Java Developer

\- Senior Java Developer

\- Technical Consultant

\- Solutions Architect

\- Global Head of Product Manager

Learn more at
[https://www.bloombergpolarlake.com/](https://www.bloombergpolarlake.com/)
Please fell free to ask questions

~~~
seekgk
I am a seasoned pm and interested in Technical product manager role. Please
let me know whether you can sponsor visa

------
tamentis
Truveris | New York, NY | Full Time | ONSITE

[http://truveris.com/](http://truveris.com/)

The systems we build help millions of American afford their medications and
bring transparency in the complicated space of pharmacy benefits.

We like simple and robust systems and we need people who first write code for
their peers. In the perfect world, you're a UNIX philosopher and Pythonista,
fluent in SQL (we love PostgreSQL and SQLAlchemy) and you've abused public
cloud APIs (we use AWS). We're very team-centric and while you'll have the
opportunity to work on your own, you should be kind, have good communication
skills and a sense of humor.

Stop wasting your talent placing ads, working in finance or building yet
another social networking app, join us to improve healthcare in America.

Required:

\- 3+ years of coding under your belt, be it open source or commercial

\- Python experience

\- RDBMS (we use PostgreSQL but a decent exposure to any SQL system is good)

\- Experience with version control, ticket systems, code review

\- Experience with Linux/Unix (you know your way around a shell)

Nice to have:

\- Experience building and working with APIs and web apps

\- AWS experience (we use EC2, S3, SQS, Redshift, RDS, VPC)

\- Experience with SQLAlchemy, Pyramid (or Django, Flask)

Email me (CTO): bertrand@truveris.com

------
weitingliu
Codementor | Senior Front-end & Back-end Engineers | Anywhere | REMOTE,
[https://www.codementor.io](https://www.codementor.io)

Codementor ([https://www.codementor.io](https://www.codementor.io)) is an on-
demand developer platform for live mentorship and freelance opportunities. We
have over 6000+ vetted expert developers, including book authors, top Stack
Overflow answerers, popular open source contributors, and engineers at top
tech companies. Codementor is more than just mentoring. We also have a new
platform where we connect top freelance developers to interesting remote
opportunities. We’re currently looking for more remote developers for client
projects on our platform in the following areas: - React / Redux - AngularJS -
JavaScript - Ionic - Android - Python - Ruby on Rails - Node.js - Objective-C
- iOS Swift - Ember.js - and more

This is a remote opportunity. We’re looking for both full-time & part-time
contractors.

To apply please visit:
[http://codemntr.io/2oUGw56](http://codemntr.io/2oUGw56)

------
zeade
Lending Club | Lead Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) | San Francisco, CA | Full
Time, Onsite [https://wwww.lendingclub.com/](https://wwww.lendingclub.com/)

Lending Club has many positions open but I'm looking for a special one in
particular: our first SRE in product engineering. This unique role will lay
the foundations for solving the hardest problems in operations with software
at LC. You will be making the SRE playbook and then building it. Whether its
development in our Java-based micro services, plumbing the depths of Splunk to
get the right report data, integrating New Relic APIs to level up our alerts,
or optimizing SLAs, you're going to do it all.

Lending Club powers the biggest p2p credit marketplace in the US. Come work
with the brightest, most creative minds in fintech in our goal to change the
banking industry.

Learn more & apply here:
[http://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj06/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?o...](http://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj06/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=LNDC&cws=1&rid=2876)

------
lzucchetti
Sydney-based Airteam is looking for Front-end Developers and Python
Developers. The roles are Sydney based for onsite projects, and we have
permanent and contract positions available. Please note: open to Australian
citizens, residents, and people who hold a valid work visa.

Python developers. Essential skills: 5 years programming experience, 3 years
Django experience, Experience with team-oriented version control workflows
(e.g. gitflow, pull-requests), Good verbal and written communication, The
ability to manage time and prioritise tasks

Front-end developers. Essential skills: 2-3 years experience in Javascript,
HTML5, CSS, Experience with responsive web designs, A solid understanding of
front-end architecture, Experience with team-oriented version control
workflows (e.g. gitflow, pull-requests), Good verbal and written
communication, The ability to manage time and prioritise tasks

To apply email laura [at] airteam.com.au with your CV and any other relevant
work details. I look after getting new crew onboard - no recruiters, we like
to handle everything ourselves. We do a behavioral based interview to learn
more about your skills and experience. Thanks!

------
derekhaswell
10% Happier | iOS Lead | Boston, MA | ONSITE | Full Time

A clear, simple approach to meditation with a NY Times bestselling author and
some of the most respected (and cool) meditation teachers on the planet.
Launched last year, 8 person core team, venture-backed, growing quickly.
(Here’s the app: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/meditation-for-fidgety-
skept...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/meditation-for-fidgety-
skeptics/id992210239?mt=8) )

We're looking for a lead iOS developer excited by the challenges of building a
fast-growing + consumer mobile + meditation startup.

You're likely an iOS specialist (who has shipped product iOS apps), with
strong product sensibilities (i.e. you have strong opinions for how things
should work, and don't need all the details to get something shipped). In
addition to leading the technical direction of the iOS app, you'll also help
establish a strong engineering culture - mentoring, development process, etc.
Last but not least, you'll work on a product that actually makes people's
lives better. (If you don't believe us, take a look at our reviews on the App
Store.)

The product is our iOS app. It’s built in Swift & ReactiveCocoa. Our web-back
end is Ruby on Rails and Postgres, all living atop Heroku. If you’re
interested in functional programming & clean, readable code, we think you’ll
like what you see - but we’d prefer it if you helped us make it better still.

The interview process involves a 30min call, and two 2hr interviews (followed
by reference checks and conversations to answer any questions you have).

Email jeff@ (10percenthappier.com) if you’re interested.

------
anohkha
ZipRecruiter - [https://ziprecruiter.com](https://ziprecruiter.com) \- Santa
Monica (LA area) - REMOTE OK for SOME positions so please inquiry.

Our goal is to create the best online services for placing and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for the first four years, growing to 600+ employees as of
January 2017!

We have a number of open positions:

\- Senior Perl Software Engineer, Santa Monica, CA \- Senior Python Software
Engineer, Santa Monica, CA \- Software Engineer (Generalist Perl, Python,
Java), Santa Monica, CA \- Software Engineer (Generalist Perl, Python, Java),
Tempe, AZ \- Senior Data Warehouse DBA, Santa Monica, CA \- Linux Systems
Administrator, Santa Monica, CA

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, yield management, analytics, scalability and new product
development.

f you'd like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com.

------
RNicolas
CRITEO ([http://labs.criteo.com/](http://labs.criteo.com/)) | Paris, France |
Full-time ONSITE | DevOps Lead - BIKER (VISA sponsorship)

Lead the team of guardian of web production systems that run Criteo’s products
used by over 11k publishers and 8k e-commerce companies.

Their mission is to monitor and act on the incidents that are detected either
through monitoring or raised to our attention from other teams:

• Detect and act on alerts with Business impact level 1. Act = confirm and fix
if needs to be

• Define the process for the new alerts review, enforcing the need for
accurate documentation, dashboard, monitoring, etc

• Escalate issues whenever they can't be fixed with the current tools and/or
knowledge

• Also includes, Consolidate experience with creation of new TroubleShooting
Guides (TSGs)

• Automate the TSGs for the recurring issues

Missions of the team in more details: [http://labs.criteo.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/04/BIKER_-Sit...](http://labs.criteo.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/04/BIKER_-Site-Reliability-Engineer_DevOps-2.pdf)

Feel free to drop us a line at rndrecruitment[@]criteo.com =)

------
agerwick
Librato | Lead Operations Engineer | San Francisco, CA. | Onsite, Fulltime

We are looking for fulltime Lead Operations Developer in our San Francisco
office to help us build the scalable backend systems that power our monitoring
and metrics service platforms.

Qualifications: 6 or more years industry experience Significant experience
with cloudbased deployment and ephemeral hardware. Comfortable with a variety
of *NIX platforms. Experience managing significant load in the wild,
comfortable with scaleout tiers, resiliency. Strong scripting language
experience (bash, Ruby, Python). Strong intrapersonal skills with the ability
to work well with other team members, customers. Ability to work independently
/ deliver without supervision. Experience implementing DevOps practices.
Experience managing large AWS infrastructures. Pluses are Metrics, Monitoring,
Graphite, Logstash.

If interested, please apply to: [http://solarwinds.jobs/san-francisco-ca/lead-
operations-engi...](http://solarwinds.jobs/san-francisco-ca/lead-operations-
engineer/68FFC7AF525E4C85B0AAEB5161740B11/job/)

------
AdsEnv
ADS Environmental | Front-End Developers, Mobile App Developers | Huntsville,
AL | Remote or Relo, US, Contract Part-Time or Full-Time, www.adsenv.com

ADS is helping create a cleaner and safer environment by bringing exceptional
insight and intelligence to municipalities around the world through our
hardware and software products. We're very passionate about the products we
create because of the positive effects it will have on millions of people
around the globe.

Tech Stack:

    
    
      Front End: Angular, TypeScript, Google Material Design
    
      Backend: ASP.NET Core (C#), SQL Server, Redis
    
      Public Cloud: Azure
    

Interview Process: We've hired from HackerNews successfully before. Phone call
first, remote coding session, then if all goes well, we'll bring you on-site
for interviews and to meet the team.

Positions We Need:

    
    
       -Someone who is strong in Angular2/TypeScript and can lead a front-end team
    
       -Someone who is strong at developing cross-platform mobile apps in Xamarin.
    
    

Interested?:

Email ADSDeveloperJobs .a.t. idexcorp.com or check us out at
idexcorp.com/careers. Sorry, no sponsorship available. Every submission
reviewed by a human.

------
yawboakye
Meltwater Entrepreneurial School of Technology | Accra, Ghana | Full Time |
ONSITE, VISA

We're a fully sponsored training school for software entrepreneurs in Africa.
We provide full year scholarships for our trainees from Kenya, Ivory Coast,
Nigeria, Ghana, and South Africa. Tress
([https://www.tressapp.co](https://www.tressapp.co)), Devless
([https://devless.io](https://devless.io)), Kudobuzz
([https://kudobuzz.com](https://kudobuzz.com)), Asoriba
([https://asoriba.com](https://asoriba.com)) are some of the companies started
by our alumni.

We're hiring a Software Engineering Fellow. Job description here:
[https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/2816-meltwater-
entrepreneurial-...](https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/2816-meltwater-
entrepreneurial-school-of-technology-technology-teaching-fellow/)

If you are interested or have any questions about the program feel free to
shoot me an email at yaw@meltwater.org

------
nickolasclarke
QLEAR | Software Developers | Shanghai, China | FULL-TIME, VISA
[http://qlear.build](http://qlear.build)

QLEAR is an environmental tech company that develops a IoT platform for indoor
environmental quality monitors, mostly focused on air quality. We pull in
real-time data, store and analyze it, and provide various ways to communicate
that data to different audiences. We've got a few thousand sensors hooked up
already, and we need to start expanding our team as we move beyond air quality
into other environmental indicators, as well as IoT automation, environmental
certifications, etc.

We are small team of five, based in Shanghai. If you are fluent in Mandarin
and the fit is good, remote is certainly an option. I love distributed teams,
and want to build a dev culture that permits remote work.

We are looking for the following:

Backend Engineer (Ruby)

Frontend Engineer (React + Redux)

Mobile Development Engineer (React-native)

QA Engineer

Technical Operations Engineer

Note: Candidates who ware comfortable working in Chinese and English are
preferred. Apply at [http://jobs.qlear.build](http://jobs.qlear.build) or
email careers@qlear.build for more information.

------
sidcool
ThoughtWorks Technologies | Pune, India

We are passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and
technology as tools for social change. We contribute to a multitude of open
source projects. Primarily we are a Technology Consultancy Company.

We look for passionate Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value
Object Oriented and Functional Skills. DevOps and Agile are a normal way of
working here.

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, Ruby, Scala, AWS, Python, Node.js, React,
Angular.

Requirement: 5+ years of programming experience.

Interview process: Phone interview, Take-home coding assignment, Pair
programming interview, Technical Interview(s), Logic and aptitude written
tests, Cultural Interview, Social Economic Justice Round.

More about ThoughtWorks:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM)

[http://www.thoughtworks.com/locations/pune](http://www.thoughtworks.com/locations/pune)

[http://www.thoughtworks.com](http://www.thoughtworks.com)

Contact: ijoshua[at]thoughtworks.com

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
unwiredben
Roku | Sr. Software Engineer (New Products - Roku TV) | Austin, TX | ONSITE,
full-time | [https://www.roku.com/about/jobs/position/sr-software-
enginee...](https://www.roku.com/about/jobs/position/sr-software-engineer-new-
products-roku-tv)

Roku has lots of positions open right now, but this is my own group so I'm
posting this one.

We've got a growing development office here in Austin focusing on the Roku TV
product line. These are TVs made by our partners that have the whole software
experience driven by Roku OS. Our group works on the whole system, including
SoC and board bring-up, implementing TV-specific features (think tuners and
HDMI sourcing and CEC and picture quality tuning), implementing streaming
media technology and graphics, and working on optimizing the manufacturing and
setup flow. We primarily work in fairly modern C++ with some ARM/MIPS/8051
assembly and some higher-level scripting. Experience with the TV technology
stack and with embedded Linux for consumer electronics are big plusses, as
well as experience building and working with secure systems.

We're also always looking for great QA engineers at all of our locations; we
try to keep a fairly high ratio between dev and QA and work closely with them
through our development process.

Our main company dev team is in Los Gatos, CA, and we've also got a big group
in Cambridge, England and a smaller team in Shanghai, China that focuses on
working with our factory partners.

[https://www.roku.com/about/jobs/](https://www.roku.com/about/jobs/) has all
of our job listings, including non-technical ones.

------
notsentient
Simply Wall St | React developer, UI/UX Developer, PHP Backend, Product
Designer, Growth developer | Sydney, Australia | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[https://simplywall.st/](https://simplywall.st/)

We're a VC backed financial tech company based in Sydney with users all over
the world. We help average people become better investors by representing
complex public company financial data in a visually appealing and intuitive
way. As such we're aggressively hiring the most talented developers and
designers to accelerate the platform.

Our mission is to transform the boring and daunting world of investing into an
easy, affordable and accessible experience for all with our unique
infographics and analysis. So far we have more than 110,000 registered users
and are revenue generating through a subscription based monetisation model.

You can find out about our open roles here:
[https://simplywall.st/careers](https://simplywall.st/careers)

We only accept applications for techinical roles via our API, you can find out
more by clicking on one of the roles.

~~~
jamesrichardson
As someone involved in the Sydney Tech Scene, I can vouch for this outfit,
also Al, their CEO is a great guy.

------
kvoltz
Rize | Washington, DC | Full-time | Onsite

At Rize, we’re making saving sexy. We’ve built a powerful automated savings
product that uses behavioral design and technology to help Millennials save
for goals that really matter–building an emergency fund, paying down debt,
taking that life-changing trip, etc. We’re building the company and the brand
that our generation will turn to for financial independence, and we need your
help to realize that hugely ambitious vision.

We're looking for a talented developer who brings speed, creativity,
confidence, and pure intellectual horsepower to our Java 8 / Groovy/Grails
backend. A developer who has the engineering chops and confidence to anchor a
dev team while having the humility to not need to constantly show everyone
that he/she is the smartest person in the room (even if you are).

Process: phone screen > culture meetup > team interview > tech challenge

Full job description here: [https://angel.co/rize/jobs/203069-backend-
engineer](https://angel.co/rize/jobs/203069-backend-engineer)

Interested? Reach out at jobs@rizemoney.com

------
donjay
Sigfig | Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Fulltime |
[https://www.sigfig.com/](https://www.sigfig.com/)

SigFig is dedicated to making high-quality investment advice more accessible
and affordable to investors of all wealth levels. Using a combination of
design, data science, and technology, SigFig helps empower investors with the
information and guidance they need to achieve their personal financial goals.
Through partnerships with some of the world’s largest and most innovative
financial institutions, SigFig seeks to help investors and advisors better
manage their investments.

Our interview process is pretty straightforward: a take-home test, a phone
screen, then an onsite at our SF office.

Front End (Angular/Typescript)
[http://grnh.se/kud5in1](http://grnh.se/kud5in1) DevOps Engineer
[http://grnh.se/5s20vu1](http://grnh.se/5s20vu1) QA Automation
[http://grnh.se/8vgptb1](http://grnh.se/8vgptb1)

------
rdammare
Faithlife | Android Software Developer | Bellingham, WA | ONSITE, full-time,
[https://faithlife.com/jobs/AndroidSoftwareDeveloper](https://faithlife.com/jobs/AndroidSoftwareDeveloper)

Faithlife is looking for an Android developer to join the Bible Study Products
Mobile Team. As a Software Engineer on the team, you will develop Logos Bible
and other apps, playing a key role as we enrich the way that our users
experience and study the Bible. You will primarily work with Java in Android
Studio, occasionally work with C# in Xamarin Studio, and infrequently work
with C++ and the NDK.

This is a full-time position at our office in Bellingham, WA. Please email
your résumé, GitHub profile, StackOverflow profile and other contact
information to devjobs@faithlife.com.

Find out more about the interview process here:
[http://faithlife.codes/blog/2017/02/getting_hired_at_faithli...](http://faithlife.codes/blog/2017/02/getting_hired_at_faithlife).

Please note that Faithlife will not sponsor applicants for work visas.​

------
shabonkerz
Metromile | Senior Frontend Engineer | SF | ONSITE
[https://www.metromile.com](https://www.metromile.com)

About Metromile:

Metromile is a start-up that is disrupting the $185 billion car insurance
market by offering an entirely new model where the monthly bill is based on
miles driven, paired with a smart driving app. Our product marries engineering
and data science to deliver mobile technology, automotive telematics, and
data-driven applications to make a car's data accessible and useful to modern
drivers, including street sweeping alerts, trip stats, decoded check-engine
lights, and car location. We aim to make car ownership as simple and
affordable as it can be. What we're looking for:

\- 4-6+ years of hands-on development experience working on consumer-facing
products

\- 4+ years working with JavaScript, HTML, & CSS

\- Experience with Angular, or any MV* or component-based frameworks

Technologies:

\- CoffeeScript, Gulp, Sass, and Angular(1.5, and currently migrating to 2.0+
w/ TypeScript).

Joel Test Score: 11/12

Funding: $205.5M since 2011

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/2dntly1](http://grnh.se/2dntly1)

Questions? Drop me a line at arudick at metromile.com

------
crochefolle
Agoda | Bangkok | Full-time | Onsite | Visa/Work-Permit provided

In essence you’ll be responsible for the complete scope, design, build and
testing of products and features for one of Asia’s fastest growing e-commerce
websites. As a part of the Agoda .net Engineering team, you will be exposed to
numerous innovative technologies in the fields of data-processing, big data,
efficient data storage structures, recommender systems / machine learning,
natural language processing, and many more. Whichever technology we work with,
it must operate at the performance needs of a hyper-scale infrastructure
operating at thousands of requests per second.

Process: phone screen (not technical) > Skype (technical, 2-3 calls) > Onsite
Interview (we take care of the costs air-fare+hotel)

Full job descriptions: [https://careersatagoda.com/vacancies/full-stack-
senior-softw...](https://careersatagoda.com/vacancies/full-stack-senior-
software-engineer-web-developer-ecommerce/)

Or contact us at cedric(dot)rochefolle(at)agoda(dot)com with subject "[HN]
Agoda Full-Stack Engineer"

------
zbear
AXIOM ZEN | Vancouver, Canada | FULL-TIME / CONTRACT | ONSITE / REMOTE

Axiom Zen is an award-winning venture studio. Our products have made “Best of
the Year” lists (Apple; The Next Web), and are used by the world’s leading
companies – including Adobe, Sony, Starbucks, Phillips, and SEGA. In 2015
alone, our work was featured in TIME, The New York Times, USA Today, and
Wired.

We just made the cover of Canadian Business' 2016 "Most Innovative Companies
in Canada".

\- (URGENT) Backend Engineers - Golang (Contract OK) -
[http://grnh.se/g68jqn1](http://grnh.se/g68jqn1)

\- Sr. Frontend Engineer - AngularJS (Contract OK) -
[http://grnh.se/vumlq61](http://grnh.se/vumlq61)

\- UI Engineers / CSS Experts (Contract OK) -
[http://grnh.se/ykc3qn1](http://grnh.se/ykc3qn1)

\- UX/Product Designers - [http://grnh.se/1y3txb1](http://grnh.se/1y3txb1)

\- Lead Project Managers - [http://grnh.se/7udpje1](http://grnh.se/7udpje1)

\- Sports Product Manager - [http://grnh.se/i6pjo01](http://grnh.se/i6pjo01)

Don’t see an opening that matches your skills?

Apply at [http://grnh.se/j16n8w](http://grnh.se/j16n8w) and provide us with
your own job description.

[https://www.axiomzen.co](https://www.axiomzen.co)

------
nickburlett
Green Hills Software | Software Development Engineer | Santa Barbara, CA |
FULL TIME ONSITE

If you want to have complete engineering responsibility for one or more major
components of the Green Hills product line, this is the position for you! As a
GHS Software Development Engineer, you will have personal responsibility for
creating a tool used by thousands of programmers around the world that
millions of people rely on daily. Our engineers are involved in Language Front
Ends, Code Generators, Real Time Operating Systems, our MULTI Development
Environment, our Secure Workstation, and Target Systems.

GHS is a growing global company with many opportunities for talented people to
grow in their career. Our interview process is rigorous and selective,
resulting in elite teams of engineers.

We seek someone who is innovative and passionate about coding and comfortable
with the idea of personally creating a fairly complex 25,000 line application
in about a year. The right candidate also has an understanding of tools, at
least 2 years experience in C and/or C++, and a bachelor’s degree in a related
field.

To apply, email your resume to jobs@ghs.com.

~~~
zerr
Do you sponsor new H1B (or comparable) visas? Or maybe hiring also in Europe?

~~~
nickburlett
We do sponsor visas, and I believe our European offices are also looking for
engineers. Please email jobs@ghs.com for any US inquiries, or
jobseurope@ghs.com for European inquiries.

There's some additional information on our website:
[http://www.ghs.com/jobs.html](http://www.ghs.com/jobs.html)

~~~
zerr
As others mentioned in this thread - H1B cap for the current year has been
reached. So do you sponsor another type of visa or wait for the next year
before onboarding the new employee? In the latter case, maybe rem0te contract
is possible (during this waiting year)?

------
mackenzie-powr
POWr.io | SF | Full-time, onsite |
[https://www.powr.io/jobs](https://www.powr.io/jobs)

We help small businesses grow online. We’re a small team with a big user base.
ie Tons of opportunity to make an impact & grow your skillset. We have never
raised a VC round and we’re profitable.

Hiring:

\- Junior full-stack engineer

\- Senior full-stack engineer

\- Junior UX Designer

\- Front end engineer

\- Business development

\- Customer support specialist

Javascript, Rails, Node, Backbone, React, Redux

Please apply at powr.io/jobs

------
lucaotta
Develer | Embedded Linux software developer | Florence, Italy | ONSITE
www.develer.com

Develer is a not so small company that develops software for third parties;
our team is composed of passionate people who enjoy coding and learn new
technologies. We are looking for software engineers to grow one of our teams
working on embedded products. Here are some projects you will work on:

* Creation of dynamic UIs on systems with limited resources (even without GPU);

* Development of multi platform desktop applications with Qt libraries;

* Creation of system daemons for embedded Linux systems;

* Kernel level programming;

* Firmware for ARM-based devices.

We offer a developer-centric environment with the following benefits:

* 24/7 office access: work any time of the day you are more productive.

* Large desks in quiet offices, with large or multi monitors and powerful PCs

* Informal environment: free coffee, drinks and snacks, relax room with fussball, table tennis, retrogaming, consoles, music instruments...

We require at least 2 weeks per month onsite and proficiency in Italian
language. Send us your CV and some code examples at
[https://www.develer.com/jobs/](https://www.develer.com/jobs/)

------
yonasb
StackShare | Full-time | REMOTE OK (U.S. only)

We’re on a mission to create the best place for engineers to figure out how to
piece together their tech stack. Our vision is to transform the way that SaaS
tools and infrastructure are bought and sold.

We're looking for an experienced front-end focused engineer that's passionate
about dev tools: [https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/186787-front-end-react-
soft...](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/186787-front-end-react-soft...).
Must be familiar with both React and Rails.

We're a small distributed team of 4, spread out across the US. Our Stack:
Ruby/Rails/React/PostgreSQL
[https://stackshare.io/stackshare](https://stackshare.io/stackshare).

How we work:

Every engineer owns and is responsible for the products they build. Before
writing any code, the engineer tagged to the product writes a blog post
announcing it to the StackShare community. From there, they spec out the
product in detail and get feedback from at least one other engineer. Once the
initial version of the product is built they ship it to a small group of beta
testers, gather feedback, and iterate. Once the product has shipped to
production, this engineer is then responsible for monitoring the metrics that
matter for this product and iterating to improve it.

Interview process:

Phone screen -> technical interview -> code project -> product interview ->
final interview -> offer letter!

Apply via AngelList or email us at careers+HN@stackshare.io - if you're
emailing us please include your resume and/or LinkedIn profile URL!

------
cj
Senior Fullstack Engineer | Javascript, Node, Mongo, SPA | San Francisco (SF)
| Onsite / Remote | Visa

At Localize we're creating a new way for companies to expand their products
and services into new markets by simplifying the translation of websites and
applications. Small startup offering the perks and stability of a big company.

Apply: [https://bit.ly/localize-apply](https://bit.ly/localize-apply) |
jobs@localizejs.com

3x revenue growth in 2016 (7-figure). 8 person team. We value positive work
culture and sustainable business models fueled by customer growth (we love our
investors as much as we love customers who invest in us).

We're looking for senior engineers with 3-7+ years experience. Expert level
Javascript experience. Management experience a plus. Competitive salary,
equity, 401k + 4% matching, company-paid insurance (health, dental, vision,
life), 3 weeks PTO, paternity & maternity leave, plus the standard free food +
beanbags ;)

You should be excited by:

    
    
      —  Working in a complex, evolving codebase written in Javascript, Node, MongoDB, Redis, hosted on AWS
    
      —  Large-scale applications (we reach millions of end-users per-day)
    
      —  Native browser APIs, deep understanding of Javascript (w/o jQuery or frameworks)
    
      —  Understanding of unit / integration testing, TDD, and security + user privacy best practices.
    
      —  Learn quickly, act autonomously, think analytically.
    

Learn more: [https://localizejs.com/](https://localizejs.com/)

Apply: [https://bit.ly/localize-apply](https://bit.ly/localize-apply)

------
jqmp
Square | Security Engineering Manager | New York City | ONSITE | Full-time

Square's Mobile Security team is hiring in our SoHo, NYC office. We're a full-
stack engineering team building Square's software tamper detection and remote
attestation system.

What we do:

    
    
      * research iOS and Android attacks and countermeasures
      * build infrastructure to filter and analyze system-level telemetry from the millions of devices running our software
      * develop heuristics and models to detect malicious activity
      * collaborate with Square's mobile, hardware, and anti-fraud teams
    

Why it's cool:

    
    
      * we work across many disciplines: security, mobile, backend, data infrastructure, data science
      * our system is critical: without it, some Square products couldn't exist
      * several companies have built systems like this; ours is the most advanced
      * we catch real hackers and criminals
    

Who we're looking for:

    
    
      * an engineering manager with a background in security or detection systems
    

If this sounds like you, we'd love to talk. Email me at janek@squareup.com.

------
aee333
HealthVerity | Philadelphia, PA | ONSITE | Permanent | Full Stack Developer,
Healthcare Data Engineer, Healthcare Data Scientist |

HealthVerity is a VC-funded early-stage tech startup that offers the fastest
and most efficient way to explore and acquire healthcare data. We help our
clients discover, license and link patient data across the widest range of top
tier data providers. We empower customers to gain new perspectives on patient
activity while ensuring complete privacy management and HIPAA compliance.

Our stack runs entirely on AWS and some of the tools we use are Spark,
Airflow, Docker, Emberjs, and Django. We’re always looking for team members
with healthcare data experience related to: EMR, EHR, prescription and medical
claims, ICD-9 and ICD-10.

Our hiring process includes: phone interviews, sample work submissions or
assessments, onsite interview, references. You can reach me with any questions
at: aelefante@healthverity.com See jobs here:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?bj=oCAa5fwb&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?bj=oCAa5fwb&s=Hacker_News)

------
liangzan
Courex - www.storeviva.com | Senior Engineer | Singapore | Full Time(40%
remote)

# What the company does

Courex is an 8 year old ecommerce logistics company driven by technology. We
help our customers manage their supply chain so they can focus on selling. We
do the following

    
    
      - last mile delivery
      - warehousing
      - omnichannel integration
    

Our operations is driven by technology. Some interesting stuff

    
    
      - We run a hybrid crowd-sourced(uber style) + fixed fleet model.
      - We built an automated parcel dimension measurement machine using Kinect
      - We have autonomous robots coming in 2017 to pick and sort parcels
    

Experience a different sort of scale. Not bits and bytes, but parcels,
machines and people. Your work affects the real world in a huge traditional
industry

# What the job entails

We have 1 position open who will be working on our Inventory related products.
The stack is in Haskell and React. Production experience in Haskell is not
necessary, but a keen interest in functional tongues is required. We allow our
engineers to work from home 2 days a week.

# Contact

No formal qualifications needed. Please email zan+hn@courex.com.sg if you are
interested.

------
gashalot
Symphony Commerce | SF | ONSITE REMOTE
[https://symphonycommerce.com](https://symphonycommerce.com)

Symphony Commerce builds a multi-tenant platform that hosts large online
ecommerce sites for major brands (Pepsi, Fiji Water, and many more.) Our
platform is built in Java, hosted in our own AWS environment, and augmented by
a small NodeJS application layer for client-specific work.

We're hiring a number of senior roles, and are looking for people who have
experience building multi-client platforms and who have had a hand designing
the APIs, SDKs, and configurations needed to enable customers to tailor them
to their own use case(s).

Open roles include:

\- Principal Engineer, Platform Extensibility (API, SDK) \- Principal
Engineer, Content Management Tools \- Principal Engineer, Fulfillment
Orchestration \- Principal Engineer, Platform and Infrastructure \- Senior
Engineer, Fulfillment \- Senior Engineer, Payments and Order Management

If you're interested, apply here
[https://jobs.lever.co/symphonycommerce](https://jobs.lever.co/symphonycommerce)
.

------
tombenner
Entelo | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Entelo uses huge amounts of data and predictive analytics to help companies
build great teams. Our ~20-person engineering team uses technologies like
Ruby, Golang, JavaScript, Kubernetes, Docker, Kafka, Spark, and Redshift, and
we already have customers like Facebook, Tesla, and Paypal. We ingest and
parse up to 2 TB of social profile data per day, predict when people will
change jobs, match people to jobs, and more.

We care deeply about promoting diversity in tech and being pleasant,
collaborative folks; we were recently ranked as the #3 Best Place to Work by
Glassdoor among small and medium companies. Join us as we continue to grow
very quickly and discover new ways to merge machine learning, big data, and
full-stack engineering to provide value to our customers!

We're hiring for many roles including:

* Senior Data Scientist

* Senior QA Automation Engineer

* Senior Software Engineer, Full Stack

If you're interested, check out our open positions at
[https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers), or feel free
to email me directly at tom at entelo dot com.

------
lucaotta
Develer | Frontend and backend developers | Florence, Italy | ONSITE
www.develer.com

Develer is a not so small company that develops software for third parties;
our team is composed of passionate people who enjoy coding and learn new
technologies. We are looking for software engineers to grow our web-oriented
team. Here are some things you will work on:

* full-stack development of performance critical web applications;

* development of HTTP APIs for mobile and web applications;

* full-stack development of real time monitoring dashboards;

* UIs based on web technologies to control industrial appliances;

* mobile application development using React Native.

Our preferred technologies are Python (Django and Flask), Go, React, React
Native and frameworks for single page web applications, but we welcome any
passionate developer. If you also know any of AngularJs, Ruby, version control
systems or other programming languages (eg. C or C++) you have our attention!

We require at least 2 weeks per month onsite and proficiency in Italian
language.

Send us your CV and some code examples at
[https://www.develer.com/jobs/](https://www.develer.com/jobs/)

------
real-anthony
The RealReal | Product Engineers | San Francisco | ONSITE www.therealreal.com

As Director of Consumer Products Engineering at the foremost name in luxury
consignment - therealreal.com - I am looking to build out my team by a few key
frontend-leaning, full-stack, Rails people.

The company is Series E-stable and our HQ is located on the sixth floor of a
building near Fisherman’s Wharf with sweeping panoramic views of the bay. Our
salaries are competitive and we still have equity to offer.

Interview process : 1) initial questions 2) tech phone screen 3) onsite 4)
offer

Lead Ruby On Rails Engineer, Buyer Web
[https://www.therealreal.com/careers/AF8F743D6F](https://www.therealreal.com/careers/AF8F743D6F)

Senior Ruby On Rails Engineer, Buyer Web
[https://www.therealreal.com/careers/3928DE4896](https://www.therealreal.com/careers/3928DE4896)

Lead Ruby On Rails Engineer, Consignor Web
[https://www.therealreal.com/careers/9789EB23A8](https://www.therealreal.com/careers/9789EB23A8)

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for front-end, back-end, and DevOps Engineers. Our
stack is primarily Python & JavaScript, with frameworks like Django/Flask and
react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to integrate new tech and like to keep exploring
what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

See here for more details about current vacancies and to apply directly
online:
[https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/](https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/)

------
aareet
CareMessage (YC W14) | QA Automation Engineer | REMOTE | Full Time |
[http://caremessage.org](http://caremessage.org)

CareMessage is looking for a QA Automation Engineer to help with manual and
automated quality assurance of the CareMessage web application and API. You
will be responsible for entire features and will be a full member of the
CareMessage Engineering team. Our team believes in an Agile development
environment, test driven development. Our tools of choice are Ruby on Rails,
AngularJS, PostgreSQL, and we place an emphasis on open collaboration and
ownership. We're using Protractor for automated frontend testing so knowledge
in that is a plus. When something isn’t working, we’re not afraid to throw it
out and try something new - so if you have exciting ideas about the QA process
and how to make your own job even easier, you’ll fit right in. All of our
developers and QA engineers are working from a remote location.

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/lt3wim](http://grnh.se/lt3wim)

~~~
maxmonlt
Applied about one month ago, no replies at all, even no automatic claim
response message indicating you had received my application.

~~~
omarmeky
Hi maxmonlt,

Sorry to hear about that. We did notice a recent bug in the on-boarding
software we use. Are you able to re-submit your application?

~~~
maxmonlt
Thank you so much for your timely reply! Re-applied, but I haven't received
any conformation message from boards.greenhouse.io, please let me know if I
succeeded this time.

------
solidr53
Ueno. | Front-End Engineer | [https://github.com/ueno-
llc](https://github.com/ueno-llc) | SF, NY & Reykjavik | ONSITE

You’re a Front-End Developer. You write beautiful code. You know your tools,
but you don’t let them control you. You have a good eye, and a twinkle in it.
You’re quick, but not dirty. You’re smart, but not complicated. You’re kind to
waiters. You’re a girl. Or a guy — we don’t care. You call your grandma on her
birthday. You like freedom and independence. You’d rather be a pirate than
join the navy. And right now, you’re thinking about filling in that form down
there, and telling us about yourself.

> Apply for Reykjavik at
> [https://ueno.co/careers/2BX8kRB59iS6qioeaYawIi](https://ueno.co/careers/2BX8kRB59iS6qioeaYawIi)

> Apply for San Francisco at
> [https://ueno.co/careers/2KTdayVtFuQU0sQKGSOSew](https://ueno.co/careers/2KTdayVtFuQU0sQKGSOSew)

> Apply for other locations by emailing your CV to birkir+hn@ueno.co

------
ralphz
SimplePractice | Santa Monica (Los Angeles area) | Onsite/Full time |
[https://www.simplepractice.com](https://www.simplepractice.com)

SimplePractice is the future of practice management. We’re at the forefront of
making it simple for clinicians to run and grow their practices. We’ve built
the highest-rated practice management software and we’re on track to become
the most-used product in our industry.

We are looking for a passionate, motivated and skilled Front-end engineer,
experienced with the Ember.JS framework and with aptitude for great design and
UX to make an impact in the health care industry. We value delivering a great
customer experience, clean/maintainable code, automated testing and code
reviews.

You can find out more here
[https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/](https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/)

Our stack includes Ruby Rails, EmberJS, MySQL, Redis, Sidekiq, Elasticsearch,
Chef If you have any questions or you are interested - Please reach out to me
(CTO) ralph@simplepractice.com

------
pondruska
Blue Vision Labs | London, United Kingdom | Onsite | Full-time, Internships |
[http://www.bluevisionlabs.com/](http://www.bluevisionlabs.com/)

Blue Vision Labs is a stealth startup working on a new transformative
technology for self-driving cars, augmented reality and robotics. Founded in a
Y-Combinator Fellowship and backed by Accel (Facebook, Dropbox, etc.) with
Horizons Ventures (DeepMind, Siri, etc.), our mission is to revolutionise the
future of intelligent machines. Our team consists of a mix of PhDs from top
universities, hackers, finalists of programming competitions and accomplished
entrepreneurs. We have a full range of benefits, a friendly and dynamic
atmosphere where everyone can learn, grow and contribute to impactful
solutions. We are looking for talented people to join our team in the
following positions:

\- Software engineers (cloud infrastructure)

\- Software engineers (iOS & Android)

\- Research scientists (machine learning & computer vision)

\- Research scientists (SLAM systems)

\- Robotics engineers (sensors, cameras, signal processing, calibration)

Please apply at careers [@] bluevisionlabs.com

------
nbhartiya
Sonar | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-Time

Hate calling companies and waiting on hold? Sonar
([https://www.sendsonar.com](https://www.sendsonar.com)) allows you text
businesses and get help quickly.

We're VC-backed, with strong revenue and growth. You'll be joining as a senior
engineer and could become CTO or Head of Engineering here.

* Our culture: Our culture is close-knit, transparent, and collaborative. If you’re interested putting your mind to difficult problems with smart people who prioritize customers and learning, you’ll love it at Sonar.

* Our funding: Some top VCs and angels believe in us, including Quest Venture Partners, 500 Startups, the TwilioFund, Hiten Shah, and Semil Shah.

* Our stack: Ruby, Rails, Postgres, ReactJS (+Redux, +Jest) More info: [https://angel.co/sonar-5/jobs/135488-senior-software-enginee...](https://angel.co/sonar-5/jobs/135488-senior-software-engineer)

Let's have a 10 min chat to start. Please email me neeharika@sendsonar.com
with some info about yourself.

~~~
dpulliam
Hey Y'all,

I am one of the Engineers here at Sonar. We have a great team and are looking
to expand. If you are excited by working with large datasets, scaling
applications that handle millions of messages, and working with a fun team,
send us your resume!

Top things I like about working at Sonar: • Leadership opportunities • Large
datasets • Interesting feature work • Good work life balance • The people I
get to work with

------
jzhen
Thinknum | New York | Mobile iOS Engineer | ONSITE - CONTRACT

=== Who We Are ===

Thinknum is a Fintech company that organizes the Internet’s commercial
activity into data models. Thinknum provides real time granular data (e.g.,
the average discount for Michael Kors handbags vs Coach handbags across
retailers). We have hundreds of clients across major financial institutions
and corporations. We're a profitable company that is growing quickly.

=== Who We Are Looking For ===

We are looking for a talented Mobile Engineer to develop a consumer video app.
Our current iOS SDK codebase is in Swift so you will need experience building
native mobile apps and/or libraries on iOS using Swift.

=== Requirements ===

Minimum 4 years professional experience developing mobile applications for iOS

Expert knowledge of developing, testing and debugging mobile applications
using iOS/Swift

Demonstrated ability to work in a highly collaborative team environment

Experience with video and streaming is a huge plus.

You are required to work in our Midtown office in New York daily.

=== Interested? ===

Interested? Drop me a note at jzhen@thinknum.com

Learn more about us: [https://www.thinknum.com/](https://www.thinknum.com/)

Thanks, Justin

------
pgollakota
Udacity | Lead Software Engineer - Data & Senior Software Engineer - Data (2
positions) | Mountain View, CA |FULL TIME | REMOTE, VISA

[https://jobs.lever.co/udacity/5e67991b-5203-481d-88d5-49d8c1...](https://jobs.lever.co/udacity/5e67991b-5203-481d-88d5-49d8c11236d2)
[https://jobs.lever.co/udacity/0d181f2a-6704-4e61-a176-8b0cb4...](https://jobs.lever.co/udacity/0d181f2a-6704-4e61-a176-8b0cb43fe6ea)

Do you a vision and chops for architecting data infrastructure from scratch?

Data @ Udacity is an small team but we have a lot of exciting challenges. We
currently have one engineer on the team and are looking for two (or possibly
three) more. The team also has 9 data analysts and a data scientist. Scope of
work involves architecting and building data pipelines with tools such as
Kafka, Kinesis, Redshift, Airflow etc. We are at the very early stages of
engineering design so there's a lot of creative freedom. Come join us and help
us meaningfully impact the lives of millions of students across the world.

Udacity has about 25% of employees who work remotely including many engineers.
We have a good culture of remote work; you won't be alone working remotely!

\- Knowledge of Kafka and Zookeeper. Experience with writing Kafka consumers
and/or producers.

\- Prior experience with AWS Redshift and/or PostgreSQL preferred.

\- Knowledge of Linux, network and file system, and database level
troubleshooting.

\- Ability to manage, mentor, and grow a team

\- Experience in Python/Java.

Please email praveen@udacity.com with your resume and/or questions

------
fasteddie
HoneyBook | San Francisco, CA and Tel-Aviv, Israel | ONSITE

We're building a market network [1] for creative professionals. We have a
workflow product that members love, and now we're working on building the
network and marketplace on top. The team is great and the work is challenging,
and although we're growing fast, it remains feeling small because we take care
to keep it that way.

Stack: Rails, Angular, React

Info: [https://www.honeybook.com/careers](https://www.honeybook.com/careers)

Check the descriptions in the links, and let me know if you have any
questions. I'm Eddie, on one of our development teams: eddie at honeybook dot
com

Some key roles we're looking to fill (but there are plenty more!):

-Senior Front-end Engineer(SF or Tel Aviv): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/195308](https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/195308)

-UI Designer (SF or Tel Aviv): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/549104](https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/549104)

-UX Designer (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/143687](https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/143687)

Also plenty on the sales, marketing, and operations side too.

\-- [1] [https://techcrunch.com/2015/06/27/from-social-to-market-
netw...](https://techcrunch.com/2015/06/27/from-social-to-market-networks/)

------
nbhartiya
Sonar | Customer Success Manager | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-Time

Do internal tools that help company efficiency excite you as much as they
excite us? Sonar is a platform that super-powers customer success teams to
make their customers happy with text messaging.

At Sonar, you’ll get to wear multiple hats and heavily influence our product
roadmap, customer-facing voice, and own the customer journey. This role is a
great foray into either Chief Success Officer or Product.

* Our culture: Our culture is close-knit, transparent, and collaborative. If you’re interested putting your mind to difficult problems with smart people who prioritize customers and learning, you’ll love it at Sonar.

* Our funding: Some top VCs and angels believe in us, including Quest Venture Partners, 500 Startups, the TwilioFund, Hiten Shah, and Semil Shah.

* More info: [https://angel.co/sonar-5/jobs/138710-customer-success-lead](https://angel.co/sonar-5/jobs/138710-customer-success-lead)

Let's have a 10 min chat to start. Please email me neeharika@sendsonar.com
with some info about yourself.

~~~
rebs
I'm an engineer at Sonar and it's a blast. We're a fun group that feels like
family.

------
jisaacso
Quora | ML Engineer | Mountain View ML, Python, C++, TensorFlow, Spark,
Information Retrieval

Quora’s mission is to share and grow the world’s knowledge. We are an
internet-scale Library of Alexandria, a place where people go to learn about
anything and share everything they know.

At Quora, we use Machine Learning in almost every part of the product - feed
ranking, answer ranking, search, topic and user recommendations, spam
detection etc. Within the past few months we released a large duplicate
question dataset [1], built out Quora on Alexa and Google Home [2] and linked
Quora Topics to Wikidata [3].

As a Machine Learning expert, you will have a unique opportunity to have high
impact by advancing these systems, as well as uncovering new opportunities to
apply Machine Learning to the Quora product. As a ML Infrastructure Expert,
you will play a key role in developing tools and abstractions that our other
developers would build on top of.

Machine Learning Engineers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/quora/4ea5b0e2-b570-439f-a3a1-1f301042...](https://jobs.lever.co/quora/4ea5b0e2-b570-439f-a3a1-1f3010422273?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News) ML Infrastructure Engineers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/quora/5ae871e6-12a7-40d2-829a-64041e24...](https://jobs.lever.co/quora/5ae871e6-12a7-40d2-829a-64041e24da42?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News) Product Infrastructure
Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/quora/37d396ed-a089-4cc2-a817-8ab65fb6...](https://jobs.lever.co/quora/37d396ed-a089-4cc2-a817-8ab65fb6303e?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Please submit online at the link above and mention my HN user name. Or email
"%sn@quora.com" % my_HN_user_name

[1] [https://data.quora.com/First-Quora-Dataset-Release-
Question-...](https://data.quora.com/First-Quora-Dataset-Release-Question-
Pairs) [2] [https://blog.quora.com/Introducing-Quora-on-
Voice](https://blog.quora.com/Introducing-Quora-on-Voice) [3]
[https://blog.quora.com/Announcing-Wikidata-References-on-
Top...](https://blog.quora.com/Announcing-Wikidata-References-on-Topics)

------
ignation
Ignation | Stockholm, Sweden | Full-time | ONSITE

[https://ignation.se](https://ignation.se)

Ignation believes in creating unique businesses through digital innovation. We
work from our own office with fast prototyping using accelerators such as
apps, Internet of things, virtual reality and artificial intelligence. We
deliver our services and solutions to any market and any size of company, and
this adds an extra dimension to our daily work.

We are a solid team of people that understand the importance of being curious
and able to look at things in new ways. We are Ignation and we represent the
unlocking of next level digital innovation.

We're currently hiring:

* iOS Developer [https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/10492-ignation-ios-developer](https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/10492-ignation-ios-developer)

* Software Engineers [https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/10303-ignation-software-enginee...](https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/10303-ignation-software-engineer)

------
kkennaw
Faithlife | Software Developer, Payments | Bellingham, WA | Onsite, full-time,
[https://faithlife.com/jobs/PaymentsSoftwareDeveloper](https://faithlife.com/jobs/PaymentsSoftwareDeveloper)

Faithlife is seeking an experienced payments engineer to join our engineering
team, helping build out our payments platform. As an engineer on the payments
team, you will be responsible for designing, building, and maintaining the
services and infrastructure that move funds for Faithlife. The ideal candidate
has experience with payment systems or FinTech startups.

This is a full-time position at our office in Bellingham, WA.

Please email your résumé, GitHub profile, StackOverflow profile, or other
contact information to devjobs@faithlife.com.

Find out more about getting hired at Faithlife:
[http://faithlife.codes/blog/2017/02/getting_hired_at_faithli...](http://faithlife.codes/blog/2017/02/getting_hired_at_faithlife)

Please note that Faithlife will not sponsor applicants for work visas.

------
juanplusjuan
Modsy | ONSITE | San Francisco, Portland, Salt Lake City | 3D Web + Full Stack
Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer

[https://angel.co/modsy/jobs/217720-3d-web-
engineer](https://angel.co/modsy/jobs/217720-3d-web-engineer)

[https://angel.co/modsy/jobs/184657-full-stack-software-
engin...](https://angel.co/modsy/jobs/184657-full-stack-software-engineer)

Using a combination of 3D graphics and computer vision, Modsy allows you to
"try on" furniture in your own home before you buy it. We're first movers to
bring the power of photo-realistic visualizations to the hands of consumers
and our engineering team has been the driving force behind this Modsy magic.
Check out modsy.com/portfolio and see if you can tell which of our images on
our site are real vs. renderings (hint: they are all renderings).

We're looking to hire 3D Web, Full Stack, and Machine Learning engineers. We'd
also love to talk to anyone who leans more toward pure front or back end
engineering. Our stack is React/Redux/WebGL + Django/Python.

Our interview process, like our company, moves quickly with an emphasis on
creating a personal connection from the first encounter. We do a phone/in-
person interview with the Head of Engineering (me), phone call with one of our
engineers, and then a half day in office to meet the team before making an
offer.

Our product is brought to life by a diverse and talented group of engineers,
artists, designers and creators. You can read more about our founder, Shanna,
and our team at modsy.com/about-us.

Drop me a line at juan@modsy.com if you're interested to learn more!

------
afarrell
GoCardless (YC S11) | London | DevOps, Data, Backend and Frontend Engineers |
Onsite | Full-time | Visa GoCardless is building a payments network for the
internet. Since 2011 we've been focused on simplifying Direct Debit for small
and medium companies (who previously had no access to it) and we're now
expanding to serve the largest companies (think newspapers, utilities) and
connect with existing payment systems in countries all over the world. We
already support the UK and Europe and are aiming to expand to more countries
over the next year. As an engineering team at GoCardless we care most about
stable, reliable, understandable code. We rely on testing and code review and
a culture of frequent constructive feedback. We define and manage our own
roadmap and run projects in whatever way works best for us. Our stack: Rails,
Angular, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Docker, Chef. We also have a bit of Go and
Python knocking around. We love learning new things and contributing back to
the community. We open source everything we can[1] and regularly host meetups
and hackathons at our wheelchair-accessable office in Angel. We have a weekly
bookclub within the team and give internal (and external) talks about things
that interest us. Interview process: an intro call, one coding challenge, then
a couple of onsite interviews (pair programming and some chats - no
whiteboards!) For more info and to apply:
[https://gocardless.com/jobs](https://gocardless.com/jobs). If you've got any
questions, drop me an email (it's in my profile). [1] Notable examples are
Statesman
([https://github.com/gocardless/statesman](https://github.com/gocardless/statesman))
and Coach
([https://github.com/gocardless/coach](https://github.com/gocardless/coach))

------
Justyna3YD
Open Position CAD Plugin Developer (m/f) in Berlin or Wrocław 3YOURMIND is the
leading platform for industrial 3D printing. From our offices in Germany,
Poland and the USA, we are optimizing production processes for industrial 3D
printing. For more information please visit:
[https://www.3yourmind.com](https://www.3yourmind.com)

Your main responsibilities

Work in a agile environment together with other developers Implement Plugins
in various CAD environments What we offer to make this job ace

A versatile and multicultural team that is looking forward to working with
you! Being in touch with each innovation and progress in 3D printing.
Interesting Projects from which you surly can learn a lot. What you should
bring to the table

You are familiar with the following Technologies and used them in other
projects:

Must Know: C++, C#, Python Good to Know: HTML, Javascript, CSS

-You can work in a team and lead other people

-Fluent English

Interested? Learn more: [https://www.3yourmind.com/cad-plugin-
developer](https://www.3yourmind.com/cad-plugin-developer)

------
ivanzhao
Notion | Software Developer | SF |
[https://www.notion.so](https://www.notion.so) | Full Time | Onsite

Hey founder of Notion here. You can think of it as the next generation
Microsoft Office meets Minecraft (and actually a visual programming language
behind the scene).

We made a graphic novel about why we exist. (It involves Steve Jobs believe or
not): [https://notion.so/about](https://notion.so/about)

Read more market related comments on Product Hunt. (Notion was one of the
fastest voted of all time): [https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-1-0-web-
mac-app](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-1-0-web-mac-app) We are tiny
at the moment (4 full time + freelancers). The business is growing fast. We
have a beautiful artist loft in the SF Mission district, with the best
investors out there (notion.so/investors). You need to be able to build things
and think conceptually.

Email me directly at "ivan@makenotion.com"

Have a good one.

------
jwoah12
BAMTech (formerly MLB Advanced Media) | Software Engineer | NYC | ONSITE

BAMTech is the technology and digital media company spun out of Major League
Baseball, providing end-to-end content delivery solutions over web, mobile,
and connected devices. In addition to baseball, our platform powers video and
content for partners including HBO, PGA, WWE, NHL, and more. We operate at the
cutting edge of digital media at a time when more people than ever are
choosing to consume their media over the internet.

The Content Delivery Engineering (CDE) team builds the systems at BAMTech that
enable internal and external consumers for all of our partner companies to
access related content and metadata. From team lineups and editorial articles
on MLB.com to video metadata on the HBO Now mobile app to NHL team webpages,
CDE’s services and applications enable us to make content available to anyone
that needs it.

As a CDE Software Engineer, you'll be part of a collaborative group of
developers who are serious about delivering quality software. You'll also be
encouraged to spend some of your time each sprint on professional development:
take an online course, experiment with a new technology, or work on an
internal side project.

We welcome candidates of all backgrounds and are actively working to foster a
diverse team and organization.

The interview process consists of a 45-minute online/phone interview followed
by a 4-hour onsite interview consisting of 4-5 technical sessions with team
members.

If interested, please reach out to me (details in profile), or apply directly
to the position:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/majorleaguebaseballadvancedmedi...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/majorleaguebaseballadvancedmedia/jobs/477105#.WOJrnI61svo)

------
viktorbenei
Bitrise.io | Budapest (Hungary) | Full-time | Onsite

Bitrise is a Continuous Integration and Delivery platform focusing on mobile
development. We help developers to automate their every-day tasks so they can
go back to building great apps and have more time for their ideas. We'd like
to create an ecosystem for software developers which they can use to build,
test and distribute their apps in a way that it feels natural and fun. We take
being open very seriously and we love to automate everything!

We'll soon update our jobs site (
[https://www.bitrise.io/job](https://www.bitrise.io/job) ), looking for right
now:

\- Web Dev (both front & backend positions, Senior & Junior too)

\- Tooling: work on our open source tools which make Bitrise awesome (
[https://www.bitrise.io/cli](https://www.bitrise.io/cli) )

\- Developer Experience (DX) Engineer

\- Infra Engineer

And a lot more. If you're interested in working for a YC company in Europe,
feel free to ping us, there's always a place for great devs in our team ;)

~~~
anubhavgo
Hi, I am interested for junior dev roles. Your website doesn't list any of
those jobs

------
rahuljayaraman
ActiveSphere | Bangalore | ONSITE | Full Time

[http://www.activesphere.com/careers.html](http://www.activesphere.com/careers.html)

We're a consulting company. Most of our current work is in JavaScript (React,
Angular 2, TypeScript), but we have written code in Elxir, Go, Ruby, Erlang,
Haskell, Scheme, Elisp, D3. We built a tunneling solution in Go, a Chat Server
in Erlang, a Font converter in Haskell, a DynamoDB emulator in Ruby, a Remote
debugger (in JavaScript, and Go), a Youtube annotation extension in JavaScript
and more.

Some of our client and personal work is described here.

[http://www.activesphere.com/hacks.html](http://www.activesphere.com/hacks.html)

[http://www.activesphere.com/portfolio.html](http://www.activesphere.com/portfolio.html)

The interview process usually involves a programming problem followed by a few
rounds of telephonic/in-person conversations. If you're interested, please do
reach out to us at career[at]activesphere.com.

------
mmerx
Tenor | Product Designer | San Francisco, CA | Fulltime | Onsite

Tenor is looking for a Product Designer with 3 - 7 years of experience
(candidates with more experience will be considered). This candidate would be
involved in every stage of Tenor’s product development process, from
brainstorming the next great product innovation to tweaking pixels right
before launches and improving features based on feedback and data. The ideal
candidate would be extremely detail oriented, and be able to execute in a
fast-paced and highly fluid environment.

Qualifications: -Minimum 3 years of product design experience -Strong
portfolio of web and mobile product design -Experience shipping mobile
products -Experience in product strategy -Organizational and analytical
experience -User-centered research experience

Bonus Points: -Experience working in a startup setting -Experience designing
API/SDK documentation -Experience coding web or mobile apps

APPLY HERE:
[https://tenor.workable.com/jobs/470415](https://tenor.workable.com/jobs/470415)

------
lfung
UpMetrics | Senior Backend Engineer | San Francisco | Full Time, On Site

UpMetrics empowers youth and community organizations through data, offering
actionable insights that make programs sustainable. In addition to resources
for communication and roster management, afterschool and cocurricular teams
and groups were in need of program data and engagement metrics to help show
their value in an increasingly data-driven grant-funding marketplace.

We provide the best tools and services for activity programs to analyze,
interpret and use their data to expand their services, make better decisions
and increase funding opportunities.

If you’re passionate about building great products and have an interest in
joining an exciting, funded start-up in the world of education, data and
metrics, we want to hear from you!

You can find more info at [https://medium.com/upmetrics-data-for-good/back-
end-engineer...](https://medium.com/upmetrics-data-for-good/back-end-
engineer-23e2f7c72b9b), and can apply by emailing us at careers@upmetrics.com

------
HollowMan
Pollen AM | Software/Electronics Engineer | Paris | Full-time, Onsite |
[http://www.pollen.am](http://www.pollen.am)

Pollen AM is a french start-up formed by a team of the best doctors and
engineers within their various fields: they are PhDs in micro nano electronic,
in physical chemistry of soft materials, electronics and mechanics engineer,
optical specialized physicist and, of course, software. The company has been
researching and developing its 3D Printer for 5 years under the radar. Pollen
AM offers the first real technological breakthrough for 15 years in the 3D
Printing field. Our printer is able to print multi-material finished products
locally, on demand, for a fraction of the actual prices. Founded at the end of
2013, the company is supported by Business Angels and is currently undergoing
its Series A round.

Pollen AM is looking for an embedded software developer with competences in
the electronics field. Within the technical team, you will take care of the
development of the low-level software and associated electronics. You will be
particularly active on operational electronics problems. You will support
other services from R&D and will create new prototypes, bring new solutions
and support the product life cycle.

Skills & requirements: \- Experience with embedded software development; \-
Proficiency in C/C++ languages; \- Experience with micro-controllers; \-
Competent in electronics prototyping; \- Comfortable with versioning tools
(Git); \- Autonomous.

Bonus points: \- You have experience designing robots; \- You love 3D
printers; \- You are capable of welding, screwing, drilling...

Technical details Workplace: Paris Job available: Now Contract: Full time
position with flexible hours Salary: Depending on profile

Contact: jobs@pollen.am

------
sl4yt1m3
Teachers Pay Teachers | Engineers, Product Managers, Product Designers | NYC
(New York City) | Full-Time

Teachers Pay Teachers is a community of millions of educators who come
together to share their work, their insights, and their inspiration with one
another. We are the first and largest open marketplace where teachers share,
sell, and buy original educational resources. Since we've started, authors on
Teachers Pay Teachers have earned over $200M. Here's a bit more of the
backstory ([https://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-
econ...](https://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-economy-
where-teachers-win.html)). Our engineering culture focuses on Fearless
Development ([http://engineering.teacherspayteachers.com/2015/10/11/the-
fe...](http://engineering.teacherspayteachers.com/2015/10/11/the-fear-of-
breaking-things.html)), curiosity, learning, and autonomy.

We're currently managing our AWS infrastructure with Terraform and our servers
with Chef. All of our newer services are deployed in Docker containers and
managed by Kubernetes. We use a mix of Elixir/Phoenix, PHP, NodeJS, React, and
Python to write our services.

If you want to learn more about us, check us out on The Muse:
[https://www.themuse.com/companies/teacherspayteachers/](https://www.themuse.com/companies/teacherspayteachers/).

I'd be happy to chat about positions over email at
recruiting@teacherspayteachers.com or check out our careers page
([https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers](https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers)).

------
ynnak
Cognii | Boston, MA or remote

    
    
      2016 Innovation of the Year EdTech Winner
      2017-2021 Leading vendor for AI market in education - Technavio
      2016 An example of a futuristic AI technology transforming Education today - Consortium of School Networking
    

Cognii is a leading provider of Artificial Intelligence technology to
Education industry. Cognii Virtual Learning Assistant improves students
learning, teachers' productivity, and scalability of high quality education.
Join us to participate in our growth, advance your career and get rewarded
with generous stock options. We are looking for entrepreneurial candidates in
the following areas:

1\. AI and NLP Research Engineers (Senior: PhD, Junior: Masters)

    
    
      - natural language processing
      - statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis
      - information extraction
    

2\. App Developer

    
    
      - iOS/Android development
      - Front End web/app design
      - Experience with Ruby on Rails a plus
    

Please send your application and resume to jobs@cognii.com

~~~
vivekadithya
I have been sending emails for the past 2 months and haven't got any replies.
Would be nice, if they can let people know whether they are interested in
proceeding further with the candidate.

------
jameincke
New York, NY | CloserIQ ([https://closeriq.com](https://closeriq.com))

CloserIQ is the network connecting top sales talent to venture backed tech
startups. We are a NYC based self-funded and highly profitable recruiting tech
startup combining powerful software with world class service.

We're currently hiring for these roles:

Talent Advisor: [http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29](http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29)
(ONSITE, NYC)

Our Talent Advisors attract, engage and onboard top sales talent to the
rapidly growing CloserIQ network. You’ll be joining a small team of sales
leaders, technologists, recruiters, and growth hackers as a “sports agent” for
the top revenue generators in the tech community. Looking for candidates with
interest in sales and recruiting.

Talent Associate: [http://clsr.us/j2VXg/8bd29](http://clsr.us/j2VXg/8bd29)
(ONSITE, NYC)

This role is a hybrid of sales & recruiting where you will be responsible for
generating demand for CloserIQ by leveraging digital sales & marketing
strategies. You'll have a chance to work directly with our founders, wear
multiple hats and have a meaningful impact on the success of the company from
day one.

Sales Fellowship Program:
[http://clsr.us/jIdZA/8bd29](http://clsr.us/jIdZA/8bd29) (ONSITE, NYC)

We're looking for smart and tech savvy interns to help out as we grow the
business. We're a team of 14 based in midtown east. You'll work with our
founders, talent team and client team on all aspects of the business and have
a meaningful impact on the success of the company.

~~~
raybb
Hello, are you hiring any software development interns? You say tech savvy
interns but it looked like you only had sales positions.

------
Flammy
Appuri | Seattle, WA | [http://www.appuri.com/](http://www.appuri.com/)

What we do: Appuri helps online businesses understand, diagnose and reduce
customer churn. We provide a beautiful, end-to-end solution that makes it easy
for our customers to tackle churn. By removing the need to hire data
scientists or data engineers, we offer a very compelling price point. Very few
products can bring Big Data and Machine Learning at the scale and price point
with the results we offer. We serve both B2B and B2C customers, with strong
success in both spaces.

Our go-to-market solution is backed by a world-class ETL pipeline and data
platform that makes onboarding, insight generation and integration with
corporate business processes many times faster than competitors or do-it-
yourself alternatives. This platform is also a solid foundation for us to
build future solutions.

Open positions can be found here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/appuri](https://jobs.lever.co/appuri)

Engineering

Senior UX Developer

Remote: Contractor - Go

Remote: Contractor - NodeJS

.

Sales

Account Executive

Business Development Representative

~~~
ezekg
Do you guys offer FT remote positions or is that only for contractors?

------
frequent
NEXEDI | Lille/Munich/Paris/Plovdiv | ONSITE | 4/12 months INTERNS

We are looking for new colleagues to help improve our FOSS software solutions
and contribute to research and industrial projects. If you are passionate
about open source software and like one of our topics on
[http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs) get in touch with us!
Candidates will do a programming challenge followed by an interview. We're
currently looking for:

    
    
        - Nexedi | Web Mesh Network JavaScript Developer | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Artificial Language Processing Python Developer | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Connected Cars JavaScript Developer | Lille | INTERN  
    
        - Nexedi | Site Reliability Python Developer | Paris | INTERN   
    
        - Nexedi | Out-Of-Core Numpy Python Developer | Munich | INTERN  
    
        - Nexedi | Big Data Machine Learning Python Developer | Lille | INTERN     
    
        - Nexedi | Linux JavaScript Port Developer | Lille | INTERN  
    
        - Nexedi | AI Business Bot Python Developer | Munich | INTERN  
    
    

About Nexedi: We are a small international team of about 30 programmers
(headquarters in Lille, France) creating free software since 2001. We run our
own stack with ERP5 (Business Suite), SlapOS (Cloud Deployment) and Wendelin
(Big Data/Machine Learning) being the main solutions for which we provide
customization services (our code is free, our time isn't). We have time to
tinker, need to think out-of-the-box/ram/space and work mostly autonomous. We
all use Chromebooks, our hierarchy is as flat as the area around Lille, our
offices are paperless and we have no meetings. We mostly hack in Python and
(vanilla) JavaScript. If you're looking for fame or gain, we're not the right
place. For purpose and leverage, we might be worth considering. Join us!

~~~
neom
Are these paid or unpaid internships?

~~~
frequent
Paid. In France internships are regulated (you need to be enrolled as a
student), meaning monthly ~600€ + accomodation + restaurant tickets (3€/day) +
50% on transportation + we fly you in and out. Adds to about 1000€/month.
Starting net salaries for developers after tax/health/social/pension are not
far above that. It's enough to get by in Lille and have a good time. Paris
interns get +500€/month for rent, Munich and Plovdiv I'd have to check, Tokio
we don't hire trainees at the moment.

~~~
neom
Awesome!! In the US interns are slaves.

~~~
triplesec
to be fair, not for reputable tech companies, which pay interns well

------
supac
Hockeystick | Toronto, Canada | Full-Time | Onsite | Canada Citizen or
Permanent Resident

We're a fintech startup
([https://www.hockeystick.co/](https://www.hockeystick.co/)) with a big vision
for using data to improve how private capital markets and innovation clusters
work. With Hockeystick, you can automate your data collection and reporting
process while making use of that insight for better analysis. Funds can
capture private company data and measure portfolio performance in less time,
and even evaluate the quantitative and qualitative impact of startup programs
and services with ease.

Our small team is set to accomplish some lofty goals this year and we want you
involved.

Engineering roles we are hiring for include:

* Software Engineer - Javascript, React, Ruby on Rails 4, HTML 5, CSS 3

* Data Engineer - Python, ETL, SQL, DevOps

For more information, please visit
[https://www.hockeystick.co/careers/](https://www.hockeystick.co/careers/) or
forward your CV to jobs@hockeystick.co

------
KurtisL
SigOpt | Software Engineer | San Francisco | Full time/Onsite

Small team working on everything from machine learning to javascript.

SigOpt is building a cloud-based ensemble of optimization tools that is proven
and integrates seamlessly into existing infrastructure. We're used by globally
recognized leaders within the insurance, credit card, algorithmic trading and
consumer packaged goods industries.

We're looking for generalists who feel comfortable working on everything from
machine learning pipelines to javascript to join our small but growing team.
Our stack is built on tested and popular tools like postgres, python, AWS,
node, react. We prefer versatile developers over experts in a single field.

Responsibilities: -Work with customer success and the research engineers to
design, build and ship new features in the API -Design, build and continue to
improve the SigOpt web experience, from account administration to cutting edge
visualizations -Champion usability and clean design across the website and
API, maintaining the high bar that our customers continue to give us positive
feedback on -Maintain our public API clients in Python, R and Java Showcase
SigOpt in code examples from our public GitHub repo, documentation and how-to
articles on the website, and occasionally blog posts

Requirements: -Minimum 1 year industry experience in a software engineering
role -Experience in a wide variety of languages and tools

Pluses: -React/ES6 experience -API design experience -Experience writing and
maintaining test suites including unit, integration and browser tests -Machine
learning experience -Strong oral and written communication skills

Please visit our careers page at
[https://sigopt.com/careers](https://sigopt.com/careers)

------
ed
Townsquared | Web Developer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Townsquared is building a modern business association, designed from the
ground up to be web-first. If you've never dealt with one, local business
associations are stuck in the past. Most charge yearly membership fees and
offer few if any options to connect with business owners online.

Culturally, Townsquared is a place for hackers. You'd be working with
interesting folks, including the ex tech advisor for HBO Silicon Valley and
some YC alumni. ($16m raised - August Capital et al.)

[https://townsquared.com/](https://townsquared.com/)

Stack:

\-- Rails, MySQL

\-- Modern Angular (stack supports ES7/Webpack/etc. as part of a transition to
React)

\-- Ancillary services in Node/Mongo/Python etc. depending on problem space

Roles:

\-- Engineer: full-stack

\-- Engineer: front-end

For both we'd expect you have a strong understanding of JS and front-end
technologies. Full-stack developers should have a strong understanding of SQL,
Rails 4+ and modern web practices.

Please drop us a line! We hire smart folks, and really appreciate open-source
experience.

Email krishna@townsqd.com

------
sethhochberg
DevOps Engineer | Digitally Imported | REMOTE | Fulltime |
[http://di.fm](http://di.fm)

Digitally Imported (the people behind DI.FM, JazzRadio.com, and a related
family of other internet radio properties) are seeking a full time engineer to
join our devops team.

You'd be tasked with supporting the infrastructure and deployment for a mix of
Ruby (Rails) and Golang applications powering our core APIs, internal tools,
and customer-facing websites. Some specific technologies we work with are
NGINX (both as a reverse proxy and load balancer), ZFS and GlusterFS, both
Ubuntu and CentOS, Ansible, and MySQL (Percona XtraDB). We collocate bare
metal in the northeast US, and occasional planned travel for infrastructure
work may be required. We're growing, and are seeking candidates who are
equally comfortable working with the constraints of an existing environment
while helping us architect for a stable and scalable future.

We're a midsized (~40 full time employees) organization where almost everyone
works remote from wherever they are around the globe. We don't watch the clock
or mandate any set schedule outside of occasional teleconference meetings -
we're just looking for kickass work. We're great about ensuring you're set up
with whatever you need to make your home office work, and music isn't just our
business, it runs in the blood of the company - we're DJs, audio engineers,
performers, and more... all supporting streaming of great music to a fanbase
who has been listening to us for more than a decade.

More details and a full list of desired qualifications here -
[http://www.di.fm/jobs#devops](http://www.di.fm/jobs#devops)

Feel free to email seth[at]di.fm or with any questions, or see the link above
to apply.

~~~
bogomipz
From your job details link:

>"How To Apply We did not make it obvious on purpose. As the first step in the
interview process, please use your HEAD to figure it out. :)"

Can I ask why you think trying to be clever and adding friction to the
application process is a good technique for getting talent? I read that and
closed the browser tab.

~~~
sethhochberg
The friction is a simple filter - for anyone with the skillset we're looking
for, this 2-step puzzle should take about a minute at the most and will yield
a simple email address which you can use to submit a CV in the format of your
choosing.

We don't believe in asking for elaborate personal essays, endless form
submissions, or anything time consuming (and plenty of applicants / hires have
specifically commented that they like the puzzle over the years). Sorry if it
isn't quite what you were looking for, but we find it works well for us.
Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
bogomipz
>"for anyone with the skillset we're looking for, this 2-step puzzle should
take about a minute"

Putting up with nonsense is not actually a skill set.

------
hellofreshjobs
HelloFresh | Front-end, Full Stack, Backend, DevOps | Berlin | Onsite | Visa

We are the leading global company in the expanding online recipe kit delivery
market. This is a unique opportunity to gain valuable and challenging
experience at a rapidly growing startup. Responsibility is given from day one
to use your initiative and creativity to help us grow our business. We are
fast-paced, love the food world and were recently named the fastest growing
company in Europe!

We're looking for Full stack, Front-end, Backend and DevOps Engineers who are
keen to gain exposure to a modern stack and work as part of a team of
exceptional engineers.

For more info about our culture and projects check out our Engineering blog
at: [https://engineering.hellofresh.com](https://engineering.hellofresh.com)

For our stack check out our Stackshare at:
[https://stackshare.io/hellofresh/hellofresh-
com](https://stackshare.io/hellofresh/hellofresh-com)

We work with PHP, Go, Docker, React.JS/Redux, Angular.JS, and are currently
transitioning towards a microservice focused approach.

If you're keen to join our team, please apply using the appropriate link (so
we know you came from HackerNews!):

Full Stack: [http://grnh.se/e3m2ki1](http://grnh.se/e3m2ki1)

Front-end: [http://grnh.se/5yd3vc1](http://grnh.se/5yd3vc1)

Backend: [http://grnh.se/p4s6yu1](http://grnh.se/p4s6yu1)

DevOps Engineer: [http://grnh.se/g7bk5f1](http://grnh.se/g7bk5f1)

------
natekupp
Thumbtack | Software Engineer, SRE, Data Scientist, many others | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE

Thumbtack is a local services marketplace that connects millions of customers
with the right professionals for anything they need done.

We are a friendly, ambitious team of 100+ engineers in a bright SoMa office
with daily home-cooked food, backed by Sequoia and Google Capital. Together,
we are disrupting a $700B market in the US alone where word of mouth is still
the status quo.

We're looking for engineers and SREs interested in working with Go,
Scala/Spark, PHP, Angular, iOS, Android, and AWS/GCP. We're also looking for
data scientists interested in predictive modeling, machine learning, and
experimental design and analysis. Join us!

[http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs](http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs)
[http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering](http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering)
Please reach out to jessica [at] thumbtack.com with any questions.

------
joshfraser
PriceSlash ([https://www.priceslash.co](https://www.priceslash.co)) | Business
Operations / COO | San Francisco | Full time | Onsite

Basically looking for a third co-founder for our cash-flow business.
Opportunity for 10%+ equity and rev share.

We started in January, but are already booking solid revenues and growing
rapidly. This is a great opportunity to get in on the ground level. You'll get
to work closely with the founders who have started (and sold) businesses as
well as led teams at top companies like YouTube and Google. You'll have an
immediate and big impact on the company and culture we're building. You should
have previous founder or exec experience and be interested in building a
bootstrapped business. We've got most of the engineering, design and user
acquisition pieces in place, and are now looking for someone who's passionate
about managing the ops team (negotiators, customer success, biz dev). Get in
touch: founders@priceslash.co

------
scandox
Spondool Ltd | Dublin, Ireland | Backend Developer, API / Data Design

We're looking for a backend developer with excellent software design and data
design skills. We're language agnostic about this role. It's a great
opportunity to choose your own stack and work autonomously.

It's a small team, an interesting product and nice people.

As part of our team you will be responsible for designing a data structure for
a large distributed system and APIs that frontend interfaces can use to
interact with that system. You will also develop software to automate a range
of internal processes and to produce live data and statistics across the
system. In addition you will have responsibility for outlining desired
interfaces and engaging with the frontend developers building them.

It will involve:

* Designing and implementing Database designs

* Designing and coding APIs

* Designing frontend libraries

* Creating rough outlines (wireframes) of actual interfaces

* Overseeing development of HTML5/JS/CSS interfaces, by frontend developers

Required Skills/Experience:

* RESTful API Design Experience

* Relational Database experience (MySQL, PostgreSQL etc...)

* Linux experience

Contact: daniel@spondool.com

------
robinson-wall
Osper | Senior Backend Engineer | London, UK | VISA ONSITE

Osper ([https://osper.com](https://osper.com)) is mobile banking for young
people aged 8-18. We give children the power to manage their money, and
parents the confidence to let them. We've already helped tens of thousands of
young people learn what it means to spend and save in the digital world. We
are growing fast, and need to expand our team.

We are looking for an experienced backend developer with DevOps skills. Our
infrastructure is built on python (2 moving to 3) and Flask; postgresql and
dynamo db; docker/ECS for deployment. We integrate with quite a few third-
parties for transaction processing/card payments/subscriptions/kyc checks etc.
Compensation: £60,000 - £80,000 + stock options You can apply at
[https://osper.workable.com/jobs/415580](https://osper.workable.com/jobs/415580)
or contact me directly with questions.

------
EllaGorev
Nulogy | Toronto, Canada | Full-Time ONSITE VISA | Full Stack Web Developer |
[https://nulogy.com/careers](https://nulogy.com/careers) | Rails SaaS for
Supply Chain | Our motto is: "It’s Not Just Business, It’s Personal."

Our mission:

\- Enable companies to perform the activities necessary to deliver
personalized products more effectively.

\- Allow companies in the supply chain network to collaborate and do business
together more efficiently.

\- Reveal transformative insights about the operations and network dynamics of
the industry.

\- Drive data-driven decision making and continuous improvement.

About Nulogy:

We are a Canadian success story. Our story started 15 years ago when four
engineering grads from the University of Waterloo worked on a design project
that grew to become the company. We are now a world-leading provider of
specialized solutions for complex supply-chain challenges. As a company
founded by friends wanting to make a difference, the close relationship
between the founders influence the family-like culture that exists here.

Benefits:

\- Unlimited paid vacation (take as much paid time off as you need, with at
least 2 weeks off a year).

\- 100% top-up for 13 weeks for any parent of biological or adopted children.

\- Dev culture is infused with learning; emphasis on clean code, strong
technical practices, and collaboration.

\- Free format hack days roughly once a month.

Learn about the Culture: [http://bit.ly/Nulogy-
Glassdoor](http://bit.ly/Nulogy-Glassdoor)

APPLY AT: nulogy.applytojob.com/apply/UTgzg0/Full-Stack-Web-Developer

------
cpqwise
QuantumWise | GUI software developer (Python/C++/Qt/PyQt) | Copenhagen,
Denmark | Full Time, Onsite

QuantumWise is a mid-sized company (approx. 30 people) located in Copenhagen,
Denmark. Our product, Virtual NanoLab, is used for atomic-scale modelling in
the fields of electronics, materials science, and chemistry. Don't let the
heavy focus on science discourage you, though! We're looking for an additional
member for our GUI team (currently three people). Some familiarity with
developing Qt or PyQt applications is required, and experience with OpenGL is
also welcomed.

The application process consists of solving an exercise. After the exercise
there is a skype interview, and if all goes well we'll fly you over to
Copenhagen to have a final chat. You can find the application and exercise
here: [http://quantumwise.com/about-
us/jobs#1046](http://quantumwise.com/about-us/jobs#1046)

edit: Don't forget to mention you're coming from HN ;)

------
kgp7
Apple | Cupertino, CA | Data Engineer |Full time | Onsite

Apple is a technology company headquartered in Cupertino, California, that
designs, develops, and sells consumer electronics, computer software, and
online services.

Apple's ■■■■■■ team is looking for both junior and experienced engineers to
work on big data, machine learning and high-scale, low-latency distributed
systems. As a part of this team you will use machine learning at very large
scale to build ■■■■■■■■ systems.

Requirements: - Ability to code in any statically typed language, excellent
understanding of Data Structures and Algorithms - Experience and interest in
Distributed Computing.

Nice to have: - Hand on experience with Spark/Spark streaming/Kafka - Hands on
experience with Hadoop or large scale distributed processing.

\- Functional programming experience in Scala (using monoids/semigroups etc in
large distributed systems)

If interested send your resume to appleMLjobApps@group.apple.com

NOTE : As of this moment we are not looking for new college grads and
applicants should ideally have more than 2 years experience.

~~~
akhilcacharya
Hmmm I wonder which team this is...

~~~
tutufan
Apparently their team name is composed entirely of emojis. Now that's
stealth...

------
donmcc
ProsperWorks | iOS Developer | San Francisco, CA, US | Full-time | ONSITE
[https://www.prosperworks.com/careers](https://www.prosperworks.com/careers)

At ProsperWorks, we've built a CRM that sales teams love to use. We integrate
tightly with Gmail and G Suite to give our users up-to-the-minute data without
a lot of manual data entry. We have thousands of paying customers, top-tier
investors, real revenue and we're growing fast.

We're looking for an experienced iOS developer to join us. You will work
closely with our cross-functional mobile team of two iOS developers (I'm one
of them), two Android developers, two QA analysts, a product manager and
designer. We work steadily, collaboratively and iteratively to ship our native
mobile apps every two weeks.

Our iOS codebase is 75K+ lines of Objective-C, so a strong working knowledge
of Objective-C and Cocoa Touch is required. Like most mid-stage startups,
we're in the process of paying down technical debt as we build a solid
foundation to serve us through our "hockey stick" growth. We're committed to
automated testing, refactoring and improving code quality; we want to leave
the code a little better than we found it on every commit while shipping
compelling new features to our users every sprint.

Our careers page:
[https://www.prosperworks.com/careers](https://www.prosperworks.com/careers)

Job post and online application:
[https://jobs.lever.co/prosperworks/0b697ca1-b90d-4bfb-
bd7a-d...](https://jobs.lever.co/prosperworks/0b697ca1-b90d-4bfb-
bd7a-dd2e212271ef)

Mention “HN: Who is hiring?” under “Additional Information”.

Questions? Email me! I’m don at prosperworks.

------
kolme
TripsByTips | Berlin, Germany | Full stack or front end developer ONSITE |
[https://en.tripsbytips.com/](https://en.tripsbytips.com/)

Our team needs support to rebuild our core application from scratch. We are
looking for enthusiastic front end and/or PHP/JS full stack developers eager
to design and work with a young, dynamic team.

TripsByTips is a multilingual crowdsourcing platform to produce useful travel
content (text, photos, geodata) with 15,000 freelancers in 106 countries and
we build software as a geo-service.

The tools we currently use: PHP (Micro-)Frameworks: Symfony, Silex, Slim,
PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, React, ECMAScript 2015/2016, HTML5, CSS3, Sass,
Docker, Kubernetes, Gitlab.

Lene Giese looks forward to your questions and application (030-616528400,
tripsbytips.jobs@gmail.com)

[https://de.tripsbytips.com/jobs/full-stack-
softwareentwickle...](https://de.tripsbytips.com/jobs/full-stack-
softwareentwickler-php/)

------
yuriydyrenko
Ebates | San Francisco, CA | San Mateo, CA | Onsite | www.ebates.com | VISA

Ebates is a profitable, high growth e-commerce company based in San Francisco.
We offer a casual but fast paced environment where creativity and effective
teamwork and collaboration are rewarded. We are changing the way people shop
online, and we strive to provide the best possible customer experience - not
to mention cash back on every purchase, with no strings attached. In 2015,
members spent over $5 billion on Ebates' websites and since the inception of
the company, have earned over $500 million in cash back. During the peak days
of 2016, 7% of all online shopping went through Ebates!

I'm currently a leading the iOS team at Ebates and we're looking to grow the
mobile team with both iOS and Android engineers.

Contact me directly via ydyrenko [at] ebates.com

We have a lot of other open positions throughout the rest of the company -
[https://www.ebates.com/jobs.htm](https://www.ebates.com/jobs.htm)

------
sponnapa90
PlushCare |Full Stack Engineer| San Francisco| Full Time| Onsite

PlushCare is looking for motivated and talented individuals to join our
engineering team. We're passionate about helping people and bridging gaps in a
bloated healthcare industry that doesn't put patients first.

We’re well funded and backed by respected investors like GGV Capital (Airbnb,
Square, Slack, Soundcloud) and Lightspeed Ventures (Snap, Grubhub, Nest),
putting us in a unique situation to deliver much-needed features and services
in the healthcare space.

Here are some of the meaningful problems we're working on solving:

\- Aggregating scattered healthcare data to provide doctors with better tools
for diagnosing and treating people

\- Creating seamless and intuitive user interfaces for both physicians and
patients

\- Writing software that smoothly ties together components in a fragmented
insurance industry

\- Delivering on our mission to make a positive impact on people's health

We've had success hiring from hacker news in the past, so please don't
hesitate to reach out to careers@plushcare.com if you're interested.

------
rgingery
Insikt | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco

Insikt is a lending platform serving the underbanked. We are located in
downtown San Francisco (2 blocks from Montgomery BART station).

Check out this podcast from our founder:
[http://www.lendacademy.com/podcast-50-james-gutierrez-of-
ins...](http://www.lendacademy.com/podcast-50-james-gutierrez-of-insikt/)

Technologies: Java, JavaScript, React, NodeJS, PostgreSQL, Kafka, AWS

I am the Technical Recruiter and we are looking for an Engineering Manager and
Full Stack Engineers (Junior to Senior).

Please send me your resume: rgingery@insikt.com

Engineering Manager:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/insikt/jobs/666510#.WQd3IlPyvIE](https://boards.greenhouse.io/insikt/jobs/666510#.WQd3IlPyvIE)
Full Stack Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/insikt/jobs/666520#.WQd37VPyvIE](https://boards.greenhouse.io/insikt/jobs/666520#.WQd37VPyvIE)

------
agom
Lumicks BV | Software Developer (C++) | Amsterdam, NL | ONSITE full-time

LUMICKS is coming to market as the supplier of instruments for single-molecule
research; a rapidly evolving niche in the fundamental biology research field.
Our high-performance and easy-to-use C-Trap™ and AFS™ systems allow for the
visualization of DNA-protein interactions at the single molecule level in real
time. Enabling biologists to understand complex biological processes at the
single-molecule level is key for the prevention and potential cure of many
diseases. We’re a small academic spin-off from a fundamental research group at
VU University Amsterdam. Having successfully made the first sales to opinion-
leading labs such as Harvard, Berkeley, Max-Planck, Rockefeller University,
and ShanghaiTech, LUMICKS is now expanding the team.

Full job description here: [https://lumicks.com/c-software-developer-job-
opening/](https://lumicks.com/c-software-developer-job-opening/)

~~~
avar
The "You _recently_ graduated with a [...] degree in software engineering or a
related discipline" requirement seems odd. Why recently?

~~~
oolongtea
Fair question --- colleague of agom here, BTW. I just discussed extensively
with one of the people here at Lumicks, as I was wondering the same thing.

I think it's meant as a proxy for "enjoys a startup, not a 9-to-5 mentality,
as we're still very much in an early growth phase, where people need to be a
bit flexible". I may try to push for us to drop the "recently" bit, as I'm not
convinced it's a proxy that's fair to use for this position.

So personally, I wouldn't take that particular adjective too seriously.

Thanks for reaching out!

------
cubistml
Cubist Systematic Strategies | Java Developer | New York | Onsite | Full Time

Cubist Systematic Strategies is the systematic investing business of Point72
Asset Management. We deploy systematic, computer-driven trading strategies
across multiple liquid asset classes.

We are seeking an exceptional developer to join one of our quantitative
trading teams. As a member of this established front-office team, you will
work closely with quants and traders on a daily basis and will get exposure to
all aspects of quantitative trading business.

The primary responsibilities for this role include real-time data analysis and
management, building distributed quantitative trading systems and developing
systematic trading strategies for various asset classes (Equities, Futures and
Options).

Desirable candidates:

* Very solid knowledge of core Java.

* Significant experience in developing multi-threaded real-time applications on Linux.

* Practical knowledge of scripting languages (perl, python) and SQL.

* Experience with Kafka, Spark or machine learning a huge plus.

To learn more or apply, send an email with your CV to
talent@cubistsystematic.com.

------
villaaston1
CrowdJustice | London, UK | Software developers | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.crowdjustice.com](https://www.crowdjustice.com)

CrowdJustice (www.crowdjustice.org) is an early-stage, VC-backed, tech-for-
good company. We help people access the courts and the legal system through
crowdfunding. Since launch in 2015 we have helped important cases raise
£millions in funding, seen claimants get their cases to the Supreme Court,
given communities a voice – and we’ve been featured in the Guardian, FT, BBC,
TechCrunch, NYT and more.

We are looking for developers to join our lean team in central London:
[https://crowdjustice.workable.com/j/5F3B8C6497](https://crowdjustice.workable.com/j/5F3B8C6497)

The CrowdJustice platform backend is written in Python, Django and Postgres,
with the front-end in plain Javascript, HTML and SASS – though you don't need
experience in all of these. You'll be working on new features across the
stack, e.g. important (think AML, KYC) internal tools for our awesome case
support team, optimising our mobile experience or improving integration with
our payment provider (Stripe). As we're a small startup, expanding quickly
(especially into the US), this is likely to change often and we welcome any
help directing the product and technology.

Interview Process: 20-30 minute phone/hangouts chat about the role (no
surprise technical questions!); a 1-2 hour technical task that we pay you to
complete; a 1.5 hour on-site interview where we'll discuss the technical task,
pair program some work and talk about your future at CrowdJustice; if
successful, a fair offer and the chance to join a well funded startup early on
its mission to increase access to justice!

If you have any questions send them across to: gavin ~a-t~ crowdjustice.com

------
constexpr
San Francisco; Full Time; Onsite

I'm the cofounder of Figma ([https://www.figma.com](https://www.figma.com)), a
startup in San Francisco building a browser-based collaborative design tool to
improve the way designers and developers work together. We're a small team
(~25) and we're looking for talented engineers
([https://www.figma.com/careers](https://www.figma.com/careers)) who are
interested in tackling hard technical problems with smart people and building
a product that startups will rely on.

If you want to see what we value, you might find these interesting:

\- First principles thinking: [https://medium.com/figma-design/introducing-
vector-networks-...](https://medium.com/figma-design/introducing-vector-
networks-3b877d2b864f)

\- Pushing the web to the limit: [https://medium.com/figma-design/building-a-
professional-desi...](https://medium.com/figma-design/building-a-professional-
design-tool-on-the-web-6332ed4f1fcc)

Upcoming/ongoing projects:

\- Develop a plugin ecosystem from the ground up

\- Build a community of design content and tools from scratch

\- Cross-document shared symbols

\- Multiplayer editing infrastructure (realtime simultaneous editing)

Our tech stack: C++, Emscripten, Node, TypeScript, React, WebGL, Ruby, Sinatra

If you're interested in learning more about what we're working on or want to
meet up to talk about any of my other projects
([http://madebyevan.com/](http://madebyevan.com/)), you can email me at
wallace@figma.com.

------
Fleming_1
Everwise | New York City | Senior Software Engineer - Full Stack | Onsite |
Full-time |

Everwise is a startup that works with over 300 enterprise customers to help
their employees grow and reach development goals over our Learning and
Development platform. We do this from a new angle - harnessing the power of
social relationships, including matching users with mentors and peer groups,
and using curated content to supplement the experience. Our platform and
matching engine allows us to scale out customized learning experiences for
both our enterprise clients and their individual users. Our Engineers are
working on an array of problems like improving Matching,creating new
functionality on our platform, and working on move to mobile using React
Native this year.

Day-to-day we leverage, React, React Native, Ruby on Rails, Node.js, Redis,
AWS,and Postgres; we're looking for someone who can solve an array of problems
with a broad set of technologies.

Interview Process. We have 3 structured interviews - A phone interview to test
for initial fit, followed by a panel engineering interview over
Video/Coderpad, followed by a structured on-site interview to finish.

If you are interested in this role, or any of our others, please reach out to
me over email - stephen@geteverwise.com

Note: we will again be hiring more Jr. Engineers later this year, but need to
first focus on hiring a few more Senior Engineers. We are currently seeking
candidates with 5+ years of working in a production environment. This hire
will help with training and mentoring our more Jr. Engineers as we grow.

This role, and all others can be found here.
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/everwise#.WJNT2LYrI6g](https://boards.greenhouse.io/everwise#.WJNT2LYrI6g)

Thanks, Stephen Fleming Everwise | stephen@geteverwise.com

------
cpraynes
Mindera | Senior JavaScript Developer | Leicester UK | Full-Time | Onsite
(with flexible working)| £40,000 to £50,000 | www.mindera.com

Here at Mindera, we are continuously developing a fantastic team, and would
love it for you to join us.

As a Senior Front-End Software Developer you will be responsible for building
fluid and responsive user interfaces for multiple platforms and devices.

We are looking for an experienced Front-End Developer with an appetite for
solving complex problems and build seamless user interactions to world-class
standards.

You Rock at:

More than one programming language such as Javascript, Java or Scala Front-End
Development of great looking and impressive web apps Markup and Styling with
HTML5 and CSS3 Being self-driven, self-organised and working with little
supervision towards a common team and company purpose

Full Spec:
[https://minderacraft.workable.com/jobs/463171](https://minderacraft.workable.com/jobs/463171)

Unfortunately we can't offer support to peoples requiring a VISA.

------
silverthorn
Angaza | Engineering Roles | SF | ONSITE [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-
developer/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-developer/)

Angaza creates software for selling life-changing products _with financing_ in
emerging markets. Our focus is on off-grid solar energy systems. Your work
means more families turning on electricity for the first time each night:

\- [http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-
cl...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-cl...).

We're a for-profit company, post-series A, with our eight-person technical
team based in San Francisco. Our software sells and services off-grid solar
installations in more than twenty countries. We're hiring multiple engineering
roles, including Android, firmware/hardware, and backend/full-stack:

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-
developer/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-developer/) [San Francisco]

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/hardware-partnership-
engineering...](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/hardware-partnership-engineering-
lead/) [San Francisco]

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/backend-
developer/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/backend-developer/) [San Francisco]

Our standard hiring process involves a phone conversation, a well-scoped home
project, and an on-site interview. We don't believe in gotcha logic puzzles or
adversarial whiteboard exercises, and we strive to give you specific
constructive feedback regardless of the outcome.

------
sm123
Cully is an emerging consumer-focused bot that uses machine learning &
messaging platforms to provide event recommendations. We're early stage, all
roles below offer opportunity to plug in early & set the direction of the
company.

We're based in Vancouver, BC, & prefer ONSITE & unfortunately can't offer visa
support at this stage.

Hiring for 3 roles currently: \- UX Designer
([https://frontierfoundry.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0mlmi/](https://frontierfoundry.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0mlmi/))
\- Int Dev
([https://frontierfoundry.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0mo98/](https://frontierfoundry.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0mo98/))
\- Sen Dev
([https://frontierfoundry.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0mo9n/](https://frontierfoundry.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0mo9n/))

------
odiroot
Berlin, Germany | KIWI.KI GmbH | Full-time, ONSITE,
[https://kiwi.ki/en/jobs/](https://kiwi.ki/en/jobs/)

\- Backend Engineer

\- Embedded Engineer

KIWI.KI's goal is to replace the physical key and to revolutionize key
management. Our smart access-as-a-service solution KIWI allows users to unlock
doors completely hands-free with our identity token KIWI Ki or by using our
KIWI App.

The development team is an interdisciplinary mix, covering the full range from
hardware and firmware development through systems, web, and mobile. Our
highest priority is safeguarding the privacy and security of our users. We
believe that it’s possible to have a connected system without gathering huge
amounts of information on the private lives of our customers.

Tech stack overview: bare-metal C, CoreOS, Kubernetes, PostgreSQL, Redis,
Python, Django, Flask. Apply at:
[https://kiwi.ki/en/jobs/](https://kiwi.ki/en/jobs/)

~~~
techwolf12
The job page seems to give a 404 error. :)

------
anamexis
Verba Software | Software Engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE, SALARY:100-150k |
[https://www.verbasoftware.com/](https://www.verbasoftware.com/) Verba
Software tackles textbook affordability through radical transparency. We work
with more than 350 colleges and universities of all sizes to reach over 3.1
million students each term, with software for students, professors and
bookstores. Our success means we need to grow and we’re looking for talented
engineers. We work in a beautiful exposed-brick office two blocks west of
Union Square in Downtown San Francisco. We are a small, open and friendly
company. We currently use Ruby, Javascript, ES6 and Coffeescript, and layer on
Rails, React, Backbone, Node, MySQL, AWS, and Chef, but we’re always open to
using the best tech.

Please email a cover letter and resume to jobs@verbasoftware.com . Our process
is: 1 hour culture and technical phone screen -> 4 hour on-site interview ->
hire.

Thanks!

------
umuse
Umuse ([http://www.umuse.io](http://www.umuse.io)) | Frontend Engineer, Full
Stack Engineer, Data Engineer | Austin, TX | Onsite

We are an early stage, funded startup growing our relatively small engineering
team. We are looking for engineers that want to be part of small, nimble team
that is looking to make a difference, leave a mark, and hopefully transform an
industry. Sound challenging? It will be.

We are adding 3 more engineers as soon as you are ready to start. Given the
size you will make an immediate impact and have the responsibility to define,
design and build a great product. You will also help define a culture you will
enjoy working in. Open positions are:

\- Frontend Engineer (Node, React, ES6, Electron)

\- Full Stack Engineer ( Python, Scala, Javascript/Node, AWS, MySQL/RDS, Redis
)

\- Data Engineer (Python, MySQL, Spark, Kubernetes )

See our jobs site for more details and to apply
[https://umuse.workable.com/](https://umuse.workable.com/)

------
philth
Starling | Front End Engineer & Full Stack Engineer & Security Engineer | SF |
Full-Time | Onsite

Starling exists to make organizations better. We're an aggregation and
analysis platform for People data, helping companies create data-backed
strategies to build great organizations. From diversity and inclusion, to
attrition risk and prevention, we cover a wide range of challenging problems.

We’re looking to hire Front End, Full Stack and Security engineers. You would
be joining a small, fun team of incredibly gifted and passionate peers.

Our platform is live and revenue generating, backed by some great investors.
We're working with some of the top tech and non-tech companies in the US.

We make extensive use of python/flask, React, Node.js, D3.js - experience with
analytics products is a huge plus. As we're still small and growing rapidly,
we can't accommodate recent bootcamp grads.

Help us shape the future of work. Reach out to us at jobs@withstarling.com to
apply. Competitive salary/equity + all the perks

------
rwieruch
Small Improvements | Full Stack Developer | Berlin | VISA, ONSITE

We're building a SAAS feedback solution for smart companies. Many startups in
the Bay Area use it to help their employees give and receive work-related
feedback and suggestions for improvement.

We're a team of 12 developers & designers and looking to grow!

Perks include no overtime, great and quiet office (team rooms of 3-5 people
only), annual company trip to the US to meet clients, 20% time (we call it
slack days), solid training budget, conference attendance, and of course a
very welcoming and smart team.

Stack: Backend in Java on Google Cloud, Frontend in React (and some Angular
leftovers). It's sufficient to be strong on one side of the stack, and have an
interest to learn about the other.

We're self-funded and profitable. That's great because no VC is telling us how
to do things - but we have to make actual money :)

Tons of details on [https://careers.small-
improvements.com](https://careers.small-improvements.com)

~~~
satityr
Greetings My name is Abderrahim OUBIDAR, 25 years old from Morocco (north-west
africa), I found this offer online & it's very interesting, I'm a Back-end
Java/JEE developer, but i'm very interested in ReactJS, so working on both is
THE ideal job for me, I eager to learn new technologies aswell. I graduated on
July 2016, (equivalant of Master degree in IT engineering) i'm still looking
for my first job but the Moroccan market is slow the last few years, so i'm
beginning to consider going abroad. in the meantime i got my OCAJP7 earlier
this year & i'm preparing OCPJP7. I'm fluent in both English & French. you can
find my resume on Dropbox at :
[https://www.dropbox.com/sh/98zsqfckifvmzgn/AACLIt9EkJrw_UUE2...](https://www.dropbox.com/sh/98zsqfckifvmzgn/AACLIt9EkJrw_UUE2DSJIhk-a?dl=0)
please feel free to check my linkedIn profile :
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/abderrahim-
oubidar-a3a362a8/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/abderrahim-oubidar-a3a362a8/)
and for any information please contact me at : oubidar.abderrahim@gmail.com
Hope to hear from you soon respectfully!

------
jawspeak
Square | Developer Platform, San Francisco | Full Time | ONSITE | VISA
sponsorship |

[https://www.squareup.com/developers](https://www.squareup.com/developers)

Fullstack / Growth Engineers - owning eCommerce API, dev experience, dev
portal, and new not-yet-released products!
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/114403649](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/114403649)

Product Manager: Growth / Dev Experience
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/99646999](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/99646999)
and overall product manager lead (not yet posted).

Design Lead - not yet posted, but you can be the lead designer as we expand
our APIs, App Marketplace, native SDKs, developer funnel, and more. Lots of
room to grow.

Server Engineers - we use mostly Go and create the platform that makes Square
a Platform, we also own several products, and are releasing many new
primitives for devs to build businesses on top of Square
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/112674978](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/112674978)

Engineering Manager - server and API infrastructure team.
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/113960959](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/113960959)

Technical Writer for the platform - be the voice and create an industry
leading dev experience
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/113671299](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/113671299)

Interview process is a phone screen or two, then onsite, then offer.

~~~
pmrom
PM job link refers to an expired job!

------
n_b
FlexMR | Senior / Software Developer (RoR) | Cumbria, UK | Full time, REMOTE
(with 2 days a month on site),
[https://www.flexmr.net](https://www.flexmr.net)

"FlexMR is a leader in its field and has grown rapidly since its launch when
it was spun-out of its long-established parent company. It has successfully
developed its own ‘best-in-class’ platform for delivering online research and
now seeks to take this to another level by expanding its team of developers."

[https://www.flexmr.net/ruby-on-rails-developer-
vacancy.aspx](https://www.flexmr.net/ruby-on-rails-developer-vacancy.aspx)

The current development team is four strong and exists as part of a much
larger overall team within the company. All the developers work remotely but
meet for two days once a month on site. Day to day we make use of all the
tools you'd expect an efficient, remote team would. We all have input into the
technologies and methods used to extend the platform as well as how we work as
developers. Importantly (as a developer), work is planned and spec'd out.

At the core, we're looking for experienced Ruby on Rails developers. We know
that some people may be also more proficient/comfortable in the frontend,
backend or devops spaces - that's all good.

We'd certainly be interested to hear of people who also have industry
experience with (any of): Docker, React, Bootstrap, iOS/Android app
development.

Interview process: Initial phone call (screen), take home assignment
(technical) followed by an in person interview (on site).

Please send any applications (CV and introductory email) to
pam.taylor@flexmr.net. If you have any technical questions, they'll end up at
my door so feel free to send them directly to neil.bartley@flexmr.net.

------
fameadmin
Fame | Full Stack | San Francisco, CA | Onsite or Remote (within United
States) | www.fame.co

Fame is the first ecommerce platform for famous people. We work with top-tier
celebrities, influencers, magazines, bloggers, and publishers to make the
products they feature and recommend shoppable directly from them - thereby
turning them into actual retailers.

We’re looking for an experienced full stack developer who has a passion for
building great user interfaces, can expand on our backend built primarily in
Ruby on Rails, has a great deal of experience with Javascript, and can help us
to scale in scraping and integrating with hundreds of ecommerce source sites
and order processing systems. We are an incredibly hard-working, passionate
team expanding from our seed stage into growth that is shaping the future of
the way people shop, since shopping is becoming almost entirely driven by
social media and influence (from famous people) rather than traditional forms
of retail and/or advertising.

Responsibilities:

* Helping to build beautiful frontend shopping experiences primarily on desktop and mobile web for celebrities and publishers relying on intricate Javascript

* Helping to scrape from and integrate with hundreds of major ecommerce merchant websites and order processing platforms

* Supporting and scaling our backend platform built primarily in Ruby on Rails

Benefits:

* Order whatever food you’d like (UberEATS, Postmates, etc.) for all meals

* Equity

* Medical, Dental, and Vision insurance

* Unlimited vacation days

* Flexible work from home policy

We just finished raising a seed round with some very well connected investors
so let us know if this interests you!

To learn more or apply, please email cole@fame.co

------
karatkier
Karat | Expert Interviewer | Seattle, WA

Hiring top talent is a critical activity for all companies, yet the way
organizations interview candidates is broken. Interviewing is a time consuming
process that is rarely data-driven. Here at Karat, we see a massive
opportunity to transform the interviewing experience for every candidate and
company.

As an Expert Interviewer, you will be compensated at highly competitive rates
for your interviewing expertise. The time commitment is flexible---many of our
interviews happen on nights and weekends. Some experts do 5 interviews/week
while others do over 20 interviews/week. You can work from anywhere, anytime.
You will sharpen your interviewing skills and transform the interviewing
experience for every candidate and company.

Learn More/Apply Here:

[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced64c86?lever-
source=HN)

------
adamjboyd
Fame | Full Stack | San Francisco, CA | Onsite or Remote (within United
States) | www.fame.co

Fame is the first ecommerce platform for famous people. We work with top-tier
celebrities, influencers, magazines, bloggers, and publishers to make the
products they feature and recommend shoppable directly from them - thereby
turning them into actual retailers.

We’re looking for an experienced full stack developer who has a passion for
building great user interfaces, can expand on our backend built primarily in
Ruby on Rails, has a great deal of experience with Javascript, and can help us
to scale in scraping and integrating with hundreds of ecommerce source sites
and order processing systems. We are an incredibly hard-working, passionate
team expanding from our seed stage into growth that is shaping the future of
the way people shop, since shopping is becoming almost entirely driven by
social media and influence (from famous people) rather than traditional forms
of retail and/or advertising.

Responsibilities:

* Helping to build beautiful frontend shopping experiences primarily on desktop and mobile web for celebrities and publishers relying on intricate Javascript

* Helping to scrape from and integrate with hundreds of major ecommerce merchant websites and order processing platforms

* Supporting and scaling our backend platform built primarily in Ruby on Rails

Benefits:

* Order whatever food you’d like (UberEATS, Postmates, etc.) for all meals

* Equity

* Medical, Dental, and Vision insurance

* Unlimited vacation days

* Flexible work from home policy

We just finished raising a seed round with some very well connected investors
so let us know if this interests you!

To learn more or apply, please email cole@fame.co

------
jessicath
Zoosk Inc. | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | On-site

Zoosk is a leading online dating company that personalizes the dating
experience to help singles find the person and relationship that’s just right
for them. Zoosk’s Behavioural Matchmaking technology is constantly learning
from the actions of over 35 million members in order to deliver better matches
in real time. With the #1 grossing online dating app in the Apple App Store,
Zoosk is a market leader in mobile dating.

Check out our engineering blog at: [https://about.zoosk.com/en/engineering-
blog/](https://about.zoosk.com/en/engineering-blog/)

Roles:

\-- Sr. Software Engineer, JavaScript

\-- Sr. Software Engineer, Server-Side & Cloud Application

\-- Software Development Engineer in Test

All positions offer a competitive salary, equity, and comprehensive benefits.
Learn more at [https://www.zoosk.com/careers/](https://www.zoosk.com/careers/)

Interested in a role? Email laurag@zoosk.com

------
jonahbailey
Atomic Object | Software Consultancy | Ann Arbor, MI | Onsite/Fulltime

[https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-
develope...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-developer)

\--- Work with smart, passionate people. Make cool stuff. Learn every day. ---

Atomic is growing a diverse and inclusive team of curious, creative people who
love creating great software for our clients.

THE POSITION Atomic Object is a consultancy that creates custom software
products. We work across web, mobile, desktop, and embedded product
development—helping our clients innovate and grow by doing what they do
better.

Atomic makers work on self-managed teams of 2-10 designers, developers, and
testers—collaborating to create products for our clients, from the idea phase
through launch and beyond.

WHY ATOMIC? Atomic is a great place to do awesome work. As an Atom, you'll:
Join a tight-knit group of makers working in an atmosphere of friendship,
exploration, and respect.

Work on a variety of projects and help make pipelines safer, cities greener,
healthcare smarter, and old products new again. Be part of a transparent,
employee-owned company that's active in making the software community
stronger, smarter, and more diverse.

Receive great benefits, including support for professional development,
schedule flexibility, employee ownership, 401(k) contributions, and generous
vacation time.

INTERESTED? If you'd like to find out more about Atomic or this position,
don't hesitate to check out our current open position: Experienced Software
Developer: [https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-
develope...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-developer)

------
tonyleask
IAC Publishing Labs (formally Ask.com) | Software Engineer, Front-end Platform
| Oakland, CA | Onsite Fulltime, VISA Friendly | Salary (depends on
experience) + Annual Bonus + Great Benefits

We are looking for a Software Engineer to join the Front-end Platform team. We
develop the platforms, services, and frameworks that enable other developers
to build our world-class digital properties. Our backend services manage
incoming requests and marshall data to the front-end, and the libraries and
tools we build are used to create modern and maintainable front-end
applications.

We often find ourselves spearheading new technologies and processes for the
entire dev org (eg. containerization, continuous-delivery). While focused on
web developers, you’d be working with multiple teams in a culture that values
collaborative, pragmatic solutions.

Technologies: \- Advanced JavaScript Skills (ES6, OO/functional, Node.js,
etc.) \- Experience building frameworks and APIs \- Passion for high
performance, scalability and developer efficiency

Benefits: \- Unlimited vacation \- Competitive salary plus bonus \- Great
benefits (medical, dental, vision, 401k matching, legal insurance, pet
insurance) \- Unlimited snacks/drinks, frozen yogurt and beer \- Relocation
assistance (if moving to the SF Bay Area) \- Close to many public transit
options (BART, Ferry, AC Transit) \- Subsidized dollars towards public transit
or parking garage \- Tuition Reimbursement

For full job description and to apply, visit:
[http://smrtr.io/829qtQ](http://smrtr.io/829qtQ) (or e-mail jobs@ask.com)

About our company:
[http://iacpublishinglabs.com](http://iacpublishinglabs.com) For more jobs,
visit: [http://iac.com/careers/job-listings](http://iac.com/careers/job-
listings)

~~~
vivekadithya
Hey Tony, I'm interested in a Vimeo specific job. Is there an email where I
can apply for that position?

------
speek
Armada - [http://armada.ai](http://armada.ai) \- Cambridge/Boston ONSITE

    
    
         **************
         = What we do =
         **************
    

We're helping shippers make the right logistics decisions at the right times
by tracking pallets and running analysis on the global supply chain to figure
out what the hell is going on. (Think Skynet for Logistics if we gave skynet a
finger to touch every shipment in the world and we didn't try to kill
everybody).

This is one of the few massive industries ($4T) left that are left to be
digitized and completely optimized with technolgy.

We have some funding, customers, interesting strategic partners, and are
growing fairly quickly.

Come solve hard problems with us.

    
    
        ***************
        = Looking for = 
        ***************
    

\- Web developer (Node/react)

\- Embedded/firmware developer (C/C++)

If you'd like to learn more, please shoot us an email at techjobs@armada.ai
(it'll go to our CTO Konstantin)

------
jetcom
Iterable ([https://iterable.com/](https://iterable.com/)) - San Francisco, CA
- ONSITE

Come join Iterable. We're 54 people bringing the growth hacking tools that
consumer internet companies like Google/Twitter/Facebook build internally to
other large-scale companies. We aim to build the best user growth engine on
the planet.

Our team is from Twitter/Google/Palantir/Salesforce/CMU/MIT/Harvard/UC
Berkeley, and one of our top-level goals is to build a uniquely fun and
growth-oriented company culture. This is an opportunity to join a super-fast
growing startup, in a huge market and with a great team, while it's still
early.

If you're interested in coming on board, you can help with some challenges we
face:

    
    
      - Scale our messaging API
      - Design and write performant, asynchronous interfaces
      - Write software to build machine learned user models
      - Make data visualizations for our email and user data
      - Design an immutable deployment infrastructure for our platform

Some aspects of our culture that make us different:

    
    
      - We are all very focused on self improvement
      - Our company has egalitarian and transparent values (work when you want, on what you want)
      - We are chill & empathetic people
      - The company is completely transparent

Technologies you'll work with:

    
    
      - Scala
      - Elasticsearch
      - Postgres
      - Redis
      - AngularJS
      - Play Framework
      - RabbitMQ
    

Work with us at our new office at 3rd & Harrison in SF. If this sounds like a
fun opportunity for you, email us at aXRzYXVuaXhzeXN0ZW0raG5AaXRlcmFibGUuY29t
or take a look at our open positions here:
[https://iterable.com/company/careers](https://iterable.com/company/careers)

------
cviedmai
Lingokids | full stack, backend | Madrid | full-time, on-site | VISA |
www.lingokids.com

We want to teach a lesson to the stagnant EdTech market: Learning should be
fun! We're an award-winning company helping parents raise bilingual kids at
home. We create a safe environment for children 2-6 where learning just
happens. We're currently helping over a million families worldwide and growing
fastly.

We’re looking for senior engineers with at least 3 years of experience to join
our development team.

We work primarily with Ruby on Rails / Redis / MySQL on top of AWS services
(EC2, Cloudfront, S3, etc).

Interesting problems around adaptive learning for Pre-Ks, growing
scaling/performance challenges with millions of behavioural events, etc.

Required skills:

• Well-rounded engineer (data structures, algorithms, clean code, etc).

• Care deeply about your work and about the success of your projects.

• Relentless in finding simple, elegant solutions to complex problems.

• The more active you are on Github, Bitbucket, etc, the better!

Interested? Send us an email with your CV to jobs@lingokids.com

------
JoryFormlabs
Formlabs | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | User Interface/Interaction
Designer

Sound interesting? Learn more here:
[http://grnh.se/5rwkbo1](http://grnh.se/5rwkbo1)

THE COMPANY: We are a passionate team of engineers, designers, and problem-
solvers who make 3D printing tools for professionals. Started out of MIT in
2011, Formlabs is committed to bringing innovative and sophisticated
fabrication tools into the creative hands of designers, engineers, and artists
around the world. We just raised $35 Million in our series B.

JOB DESCRIPTION: Formlabs’ Design Team is seeking an experienced interaction
designer to lead the development of our user interfaces and software tools,
and act as a liaison between design and software development. We’re looking
for someone with programming experience (C++ or C#/Unity is preferred) and a
good eye for design. Bonus points if you have After Effects chops.

YOU WILL:

* Develop user interfaces from low-fidelity wireframes to pixel-perfect interactive mock-ups

* Develop the UI/UX of our core software products across desktop, embedded, and web

* Create an intuitive, beautiful, powerful, and consistent software experience for our users

* Instill a commitment to detail-focused, polished, clean, and pixel-perfect UI

* Understand the capabilities of our hardware and algorithms to find the right balance between simplicity and power in the tools that we build

* Work and collaborate across multiple engineering and creative teams

* Sketch, design, prototype, test, and iterate on a continuous basis to invent, try, and communicate new ideas

Sound interesting? Learn more here:
[http://grnh.se/5rwkbo1](http://grnh.se/5rwkbo1)

------
reza_n
Varnish Software | Software Engineer | New York City (NYC), NY

C, Linux

Varnish Software is the company behind Varnish Cache, the popular open source
caching proxy. Looking for a full time engineer who is comfortable working
with Varnish, C, Linux, HTTP and with client facing interactions. Full
benefits, all skill levels considered.

If you are interested, please email: reza AT varnish-software DOT com

------
ajcontino
Contino | Onsite | London, New York, Melbourne | Full-time | |
www.contino.io/join-us

Contino are a globally distributed and leading consultancy transforming
enterprise through DevOps, Cloud and Containerisation. We create ultimate
technology environments. Offices based in London, NYC, Atlanta and Melbourne.

Our positions involve travel (mainly local, but some international)

We are currently hiring for; * Technical Principals - 90% engineering/delivery
10% pre-sales. * Account Principals - 60% engineering delivery & 30% pre-sales
* DevOps Engineers - Docker/Kubernetes/Terraform, AWS, Ansible/Chef/Puppet,
Java/Python, Jenkins (other CI) * Cloud Engineers - AWS Certified or Azure
Certified. * Digital Marketing execs (world wide)

Positions vary from £28,000p.a - £115,000p.a (depending on position) + full
extensive benefits packages. More info can be found at www.contino.io/join-us

Or email careers@contino.io stating the job, location and quoting
"HackerNewsPost"

------
kmax12
Feature Labs, Inc. | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site |
[http://www.featurelabs.com](http://www.featurelabs.com)

Feature Labs is a predictive analytics platform to make data science
automation a part of any organization. Using Feature Labs, teams can
accelerate data science endeavors to deploy new products or services, find
insights, and understand what their data says about the future of their
business.

We’re rapidly growing our technical team with engineers interested in pushing
the boundaries of data science automation. Our team is motivated by pursuing
true innovation to stay above the noise surrounding AI / machine learning and
we regularly publish peer reviewed data science research
(www.featurelabs.com/resources/research.html). This role is perfect for
someone who wants the opportunity to shape the direction of our technology and
product.

Paid internships available, as well.

To apply: careers@featurelabs.com

------
sjambula
AmazonLab126|Concept Engineer | Full stack developer | Sunnyvale CA| Full-
Time| Onsite | Multiple positions

As a Software Development Engineer in the Concept Engineering group, you will
be responsible for software architecture and design of new concepts. We are
looking for candidates with broad interests who thrive in a fast paced start-
up like environment. In your role, you will be a part of the team that brings
in new ideas and delivers proof of concepts. To be successful, you need to be
highly motivated and detail oriented.
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/475478](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/475478)
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/508310](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/508310)

Do let me know if you have any questions.If interested please apply against
the job or send your resume to sjambula@lab126.com

------
kibaekr
OnboardIQ (YC S15) | [https://onboardiq.com/](https://onboardiq.com/) | San
Francisco, CA | On-site | Fulltime

\- VP of Sales

\- Head of People Operations

\- Product Manager

\- Mid-Market Account Executive

\- Enterprise Account Executive

\- UX Designer

OnboardIQ is a hiring automation platform for companies employing lots of
hourly workers — think delivery companies, retail, call centers, and service
marketplaces. We went through Y Combinator’s batch last summer (S15), raised a
$3.3m seed round, and we’ve grown tremendously in the past year. On the
surface, we're a b2b software tool.

Underneath the hood, we've collected approx. million applicants by serving as
the backend that processes every single one of our customer's hourly-workforce
applicants, and we've started to build algorithms that can predict hire rates
and retention of applicants in a service economy that is characterized by
unpredictable labor.

Our stack is in Ruby on Rails + React.

Ping me at keith [at] onboardiq.com with "Hacker News" in the subject line!

------
bmahmood
ClearBrain | Software Engineer / Data Engineer / ML Engineer | San Mateo, CA |
Full-Time | ONSITE | www.clearbrain.com

ClearBrain is an early-stage startup building a self-service machine learning
layer to predict users' propensity to buy/churn. We dabble in Spark, Scala,
Go, and Node every day, thinking about optimal matrix design and statistical
feature extraction. We're pushing limits of distributed systems to
automatically connect disparate datasets across millions of users, and extract
predictive insights across billions of events.

We’re led by a team from Google & Optimizely, well funded by investors in
Dropbox and Optimizely, and with customers in mid-market to public markets.
We’re hiring our first engineers, where you would lead our architecture
development across O(terabyte) datasets, build scalable API driver platforms,
and design an automated machine learning pipeline.

Please contact us directly at bilal@clearbrain.com if interested!

------
novon
ShareGrid | Director of Engineering | Seattle, WA | ONSITE, Full-time,
[http://sharegrid.com/](http://sharegrid.com/)

We're a small, fun, fast moving, VC funded startup - "The AirBnb of Cameras"

Looking for a talented Full-stack Rails Engineer to join our team in Seattle
as Director of Engineering. Help build new products and mobile apps using
newer technologies for our successful P2P sharing economy marketplace.

Our current stack is Rails, React, JS/jQuery, HAML/SASS, MySQL, Git,
DelayedJob, DigitalOcean.

We're founded by product designers, so an understanding of good design, UX,
and testing your code is a must. We will provide all designs and detailed
specs, and test / review code. Our first priority is building value for our
customers.

Please send a few examples of apps you built and what portion you worked on.

This is a full-time opportunity in beautiful Seattle, WA with benefits and
early equity in a fast growing startup.

------
jamarty2
DirectCommerce | Senior Java Engineer, Production Support Lead Engineer,
Software Technical Project Manager | San Francisco | ONSITE, FULLTIME,
[http://directcommerce.com/careers](http://directcommerce.com/careers)

Direct Commerce is an exciting Software-as-a-Service business that develops
and hosts Procure-to-Pay automation solutions for Fortune 500 companies, like
The Home Depot, Eli Lilly, Merck and others. Our products include electronic
invoicing, remittance and payment, imaging, discount management, dispute
resolution and workflow over a secured web-hosted Supplier Portal.

Our company is a profitable, stable, and quickly growing with many challenging
new projects. Everyone on our team knows each other well and we work hard and
have fun at the same time. The work schedule is flexible; we pay well, and are
looking to hire other highly-motivated individuals that care immensely about
the customer.

------
jbdowney
Airware | San Francisco, CA | Fulltime | ONSITE

Airware is building differentiated, innovative software for drones to collect
new types of aerial data, take people out of harm's way, and provide
completely unique insights to businesses in the insurance and
mining/construction industries. We're looking for iOS and Cloud Platform
positions right now:

React Native (iOS) Engineer: [http://grnh.se/i5rxud1](http://grnh.se/i5rxud1)

Engineering Manager, iOS: [http://grnh.se/r4t0he1](http://grnh.se/r4t0he1)

DevOps Engineer: [http://grnh.se/d5xwco1](http://grnh.se/d5xwco1)

Software Engineer, Cloud: [http://grnh.se/b1lot01](http://grnh.se/b1lot01)

See all roles here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/airware](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airware)

------
dailycavalier
BestReviews | Product, QA, Engineering | San Francisco, Sofia | Full-time |
Onsite | [http://bestreviews.com](http://bestreviews.com)

Join BestReviews in creating the ultimate product recommendation service for
the modern web. We eliminate the need for consumers to spend hours determining
the best product for their needs, and over 100 million people have used our
service since our launch three years ago. We are profitable and growing fast.

The positions we are hiring for:

    
    
      - Associate Product Manager (San Francisco)
      - QA Engineer (Sofia)
      - Software Engineer (Sofia)
    

We're looking for an Associate Product Manager to lead new features and our
A/B Testing. We're looking for a QA engineer interested in building automated
testing. We're also looking for engineers interested in working with PHP,
MySQL and AWS. Join us!

If you want to learn more, send your resume to jobs@bestreviews.com. No
recruiters.

~~~
dailycavalier
Edit - here's the job posting for the Associate Product Manager role:
[https://angel.co/bestreviews/jobs/234378-associate-
product-m...](https://angel.co/bestreviews/jobs/234378-associate-product-
manager)

~~~
vivekadithya
Thanks for posting. This is something I would love to do. Applied!

------
RoboCuz
Localytics | Boston | Sr. Full Stack, Sr. Front End, Mobile, Sr. Back End Big
Data | ONSITE

Localytics provides a mobile engagement platform for many of the world’s top
app publishers including ESPN, Grindr, GoPro, and HBO. Our customers rely on
us to keep their mobile users happy and engaged. We provide tools to drive
great app experiences including push messaging, mobile analytics, predictive
analytics, and individualized in-app experiences.

Localytics is hiring engineers to help us with:

    
    
      - Front End development and data visualizations with React/Redux/Webpack
      - iOS, Android, JavaScript SDKs
      - Data platform technologies
      - Microservices on Play with Scala
      - Delivery and Internal Tools
      - Technical Operations
      - Ruby on Rails
    

To apply or learn more about our opportunities send an email to
jobs@localytics.com

Check out our engineering blog:
[http://eng.localytics.com](http://eng.localytics.com)

------
OscarPedroso
Thimble io | Marketing Director | Buffalo, NY | Onsite | Full time

What we do: Thimble teaches beginners the basics of building electronics by
providing a monthly subscription kit and curated instructions. (Imagine
building a new robot or quadcopter every month) We’ve built 16+ engaging kits,
each with an intuitive web interface and video tutorials. Examples of projects
include a WiFi-robot, LED cube, robotic arm, alarm clock, weather station,
quadcopter, etc.

As you might imagine, we've reached a pivotal point in our startup company and
we're currently looking to hire someone to run our marketing department. This
is an essential hire for us as this person will run the entire department
(data-driven marketing/advertising: digital and traditional ad buys, earned
media, interactive content and ad copy creation). We've been doing this
ourselves but need some help now.

Qualifications:

\--3-5 years experience in digital marketing across all disciplines with an
emphasis on media buying, campaign tracking/optimization, content marketing
and influencer marketing \--Being data-driven and kind of a data-geek; clear
understanding of data, analytics, metrics and statistics \--Maker/DIY "I can
do this" attitude or familiar with Maker Movement \--Being social and
understanding users' behaviors. Having great customer relations skills
\--Graphic/web design skills (comfortable with HTML/CSS, vector and raster
graphics) \--A/B testing and data analytics experience \--Editing and
copywriting skills \--Knowledge about both inbound and outbound marketing
\--Being curious and creative \--Being relentless in pursuit of growth
\--Willing to learn

If this sounds like something you might be interested in, please reach out to
us at oscar at thimble dot io. We're three guys at the moment and looking for
someone that wants to grow and be a part of something big and meaningful.
Thanks in advance for reading!

------
rizz0
Poki — [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) | Amsterdam | Onsite |
Full-Time

Poki is an online playground with 30 million users around the world. With a
team of 25 we build a web game platform that helps game developers achieve
success, and brings fun games to kids of all ages around the world.

We’re a bootstrapped company where development, data and design come together.

We are looking for:

• Senior Front-End Developer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-
developer](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-developer)

• Senior Back-end Developer / DevOps Engineer - [http://jobs.poki.com/back-
end-devops-developer](http://jobs.poki.com/back-end-devops-developer)

• Lead Data Scientist - [http://jobs.poki.com/lead-data-
scientist/en](http://jobs.poki.com/lead-data-scientist/en)

• Product Manager - [http://jobs.poki.com/product-manager-web-
platform/en](http://jobs.poki.com/product-manager-web-platform/en)

• Product Designer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-
designer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-designer/en)

#Stack: Go, Node, React, Redux, Kubernetes, Docker, Microservices, Prometheus,
Google Cloud Platform.

We believe in giving smart and creative people the freedom and autonomy to do
great work.

Apply: [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com)

Engineering & Culture: [http://blog.poki.com](http://blog.poki.com)

------
repole
San Antonio Spurs | Basketball Information Systems Frontend Developer |
Austin, TX | ONSITE, Full time,
[http://www.nba.com/spurs/](http://www.nba.com/spurs/)

Help build a user friendly web based interface for use by the San Antoino
Spurs Basketball Operations staff.

    
    
      -Implement a web based front-end that responsively scales to function properly on desktop systems, tablets, and mobile devices.
      -Design and develop data visualizations to be used in the basketball information system.
      -Proactively maintain and support the basketball information system infrastructure.
    

If interested, please apply online at
[http://nbateamjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/jobs/jobs.cfm...](http://nbateamjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/jobs/jobs.cfm/Player-
Basketball-Operations?supcat=170#110245)

------
wozmirek
KISURA | Software Developers | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE & REMOTE |
[https://www.kisura.com/](https://www.kisura.com/)

We are looking for experienced software developers to help us build Europe's
first curated digital shopping service for female fashion.

Our mission is simple: to provide our customers with handpicked outfits
tailored to their budget and style and make them feel beautiful and confident.

What’s in it for you? An opportunity to build a scalable, customer-centered
solution in a quiet office. We're based in Berlin’s famous Kreuzberg district
which means easy commute, lots of lunch, meetup and party options close by.

We are looking for:

\- Software developers (PHP/OOP)

\- Front-end developers (HTML5, JavaScript, CSS3)

\- QA engineers

Speaking German is not required.

How to apply: email me directly at mirek (at) kisura.de :) (I'm the product
manager here).

More info at [https://www.kisura.com/jobs](https://www.kisura.com/jobs).

------
spongeit
Tesla | Data Engineers, Full Stack Engineers, Data Scientists, SREs | Palo
Alto, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Did you know we crunch data here? Data is deeply embedded in the product and
engineering culture at Tesla. We rely on data – lots of it – to improve
autopilot, to optimize hardware designs, to proactively detect faults, and to
optimize load on the electrical grid. We collect data from each of our cars,
superchargers, and stationary batteries and use it to make these products
better and our customers safer.

In the Fleet Analytics team, we process TBs of data a day from these devices.
We are looking for excellent people to fill out our team. Our platform and
services support the entire company from Manufacturing to Engineering to
Service.

Our tech stack includes Python, Java, Hadoop (Hive, HBase, Impala), Spark,
Kafka, RabbitMQ, Kubernetes

Please send resume and (bonus) references to code to Eric at ejoe@tesla.com.
Please include "HN - Tesla" in the subject line.

~~~
malhaar
Hey! Last month, I did apply as you mentioned, still awaiting your reply. Did
not get a reply to follow-ups as well.

~~~
spongeit
I'm one of the Fleet Analytics team members and posting here because we need
folks. The emails go recruiting. My expectation was/is that they respond to
inquires. I've asked them to correct the issue.

------
lrodriguez31
8seas | Web Engineer/DevOPS/Backend Engineer | New York - NYC (Relocation
available) | ONSITE | [https://www.linkedin.com/company-
beta/10503907/?pathWildcard...](https://www.linkedin.com/company-
beta/10503907/?pathWildcard..).

A well funded stealth startup led by successful Entrepreneur, Michael Cline,
is seeking DevOps, Backend and Web Engineers to join a dynamic full stack
engineering and Applied Research Team. Current Engineering leadership in place
are alumns from Twitter, Microsoft, eBay, Vine, Amazon and Gilt.

Looking to leverage Machine Learning, AI and Computer Vision to build a truly
disruptive Fashion platform. The current Tech Stack would leverage functional
programming in Scala on a Finatra Backbone with Kafka for Queuing and
Kubernetes for deployment.

To get in touch and get more context please feel free to reach out to me
directly: lrodriguez@iown1.net

------
burnout1540
HelloSign ([https://www.hellosign.com](https://www.hellosign.com)) | San
Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

We're hiring experienced developers to work on our two flagship products,
HelloSign and HelloWorks. We have open front-end and full-stack positions (PHP
or Elixir).

Our typical hiring process is quick, involving a phone screen and one on-site
interview.

More info about the just launched HelloWorks (Elixir & React/Redux) here: *
[https://www.hellosign.com/products/helloworks](https://www.hellosign.com/products/helloworks)

* [http://blog.hellosign.com/the-new-web-elixir-phoenix-channel...](http://blog.hellosign.com/the-new-web-elixir-phoenix-channels-and-redux/)

Job listings:
[https://jobs.lever.co/hellosign](https://jobs.lever.co/hellosign)

------
bidmotion
BidMotion | BackEnd Engineer | Paris, France | Onsite, Full-time | VISA,
[http://www.bidmotion.com/careers#op-102102-backend-
engineer-...](http://www.bidmotion.com/careers#op-102102-backend-engineer-mf)

We are looking for a backend engineer experienced in distributed systems. You
would be working on our current platform - which has already gathered several
TB of data and scaling -, and on our new product: our own DSP.

This might be the job for you if:

\- You have experience with programming high performance systems in either
Core Java, C#, Python, Go, Scala or Rust

\- You have worked with ZooKeeper, Kafka, Consul or any of the other usual
suspects

\- You grin a bit with pride every time your system scales to new levels

\- You’re fluent in English

We’re a 2 years old growing AdTech company based in Paris with a team of
roughly 20 international talented people, out of which 8 are engineers. We
have achieved $40M in revenues this past year as well as being in the Top 25
worldwide within the mobile advertising industry.

On the other hand, what do we offer you?

\- Rebuilding components from scratch (you know, the way you always wanted to
;))

\- Wish list – choose your own equipment

\- Latest technology

\- Personal space: 1 engineer - 1 desk

\- Be part of a team with very ambitious goals

\- Balance between your professional and personal life

\- Playstation and other perks (Snacks, team events, etc...)

\- And of course, very competitive packages

tl;dr: We’re small, but shooting for the stars. If you are looking for a place
where you can make a huge impact and grow, come join us.

Don’t hesitate to get in touch with us hr@bidmotion.com

------
dflenniken
Brain Health Registry | Full Stack Developer | San Francisco

The Brain Health Registry is aimed at accelerating the development of cures
for brain disorders by driving down the time and cost of finding research
participants through an online registry which connects interested participants
with eligible research studies. The registry is run by an innovative,
experienced, and well funded group of scientists at the University of
California, San Francisco who are developing high-impact tools which will
revolutionize the way brain disorders, especially Alzheimer’s disease, are
diagnosed and treated.

The most rewarding part of our work is the passionate belief that what we are
doing will ultimately impact the health of millions.

Should be smart, get things done, and have some fun.

Bonus points if you know our stack: C#, MVC, SQL Server, Azure, React.js,
D3.js, Python, R

Decent salary, solid benefits, awesome coworkers, laptop, stunning location
(Lands End)

Email hiring+hn1705@brainhealthregistry.org

------
albundy
Teradata | Teradata Unity | San Diego, Toronto | Onsite | Full-Time

Teradata Unity is heading to the cloud, and we're seeking good people to help
us get there. If you want to be part of a team that is driving change within
Teradata and with our customers, this is it!

We're looking for skilled, passionate people who enjoy highly technical
challenges and play well with others. Tech stack includes

\- Python - C/C++ - Java - Node.js - Angular - React - Covalent - AWS - Azure
- Scrum - Linux - Test Automation -

for multiple positions

\- architects - developers - testers - automation - devops -

at a wide range of experience levels that probably include yours. For more
information about these opportunities or how to apply, please contact me:
david.glick [at] teradata.com.

Teradata Unity is an enabler for the Teradata DBS, providing capabilities such
as high availability, synchronization, fail-over, routing and other critical
services that allow customers to get their work done when bad stuff happens.

------
bbhughes12
Chicago, IL | Trunk Club | ONSITE | Fulltime

We're building the future of retail, enabled through technology. Talk to us if
you're interested in creating lightweight single-responsibility apps, building
advanced Javascript MV*-powered front-ends, leveraging graph databases and
machine learning, and creating amazing user experiences for users both
internal and external. Our platform powers everything from the member
experience (online and in-store) to our sales and relationship tools to our
warehouse operations to our financial and merchandising capabilities - there
is a lot going on!

We're currently hiring for the below roles (US only):

Engineering Manager: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/155114

Senior Software Engineer: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44918

Senior DevOps Engineer: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/497712

Software Development Engineer in Test:
boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/88244

Senior Front-End Engineer: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44922

Senior Data Scientist: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/582519

Network Security Engineer: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/482266

Product Manager-1st Experience:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/673922](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/673922)

IT Support Specialist:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/668200](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/668200)

Please check out our website to learn more:
[https://www.trunkclub.com/careers](https://www.trunkclub.com/careers).

------
cstrasen
MEDIGO | Berlin | onsite, visa

    
    
      Junior/Senior Full Stack Developer (go, python, react) -> http://grnh.se/i7n81y1
      Junior/Senior Front End Developer (React) -> http://grnh.se/u1gbiq1
    

We are 50 ppl, trying to do our part in fixing healthcare world wide in B2B
and B2C. Having evolved towards react and a service oriented architecture with
docker and go, we are looking for smart and capable individuals that like to
work on the full stack.

features:

    
    
      senior team
      solid CI pipeline
      work on own projects 20% of the time
      25% remote if you want it
      trunk development model w. feature flags
      api-first thinking
      company sports events (beach volleyball, gym-team ..)
      learning culture
      any hardware you need
    

Our open source projects
[https://github.com/MEDIGO](https://github.com/MEDIGO)

------
DLarsen
Connexity | Santa Monica, CA or Camarillo, CA | Full-Time | Onsite

Join a small, tightly-knit Data Science team as we transform our data assets
into valuable business products. Although this group of 4 has a great deal of
industry experience, we've only worked together in this capacity for about a
year. This means that there's still a lot of opportunity and green-field work
ahead of us. The position could be described as a Sr. Data Scientist or
Machine Learning Engineer. We work with billions of records per day and small
hundreds of thousands of (messy!) features. We primarily use Scala/Spark and
Python, but we employ R, Ruby, plain old SQL and other tools on a regular
basis.

We'd like to find someone familiar with Bayesian systems, Random Forest and
other classification. Experience in ad-tech, e-commerce or online retail is a
plus, but we strongly favor hiring someone with the right qualities that
transcend mere familiarity.

More than anything we value sound judgement. It's great if you have loads of
tools in in your tool belt, but you really have to know when it makes sense to
use them.

As you get involved with research or optimization work, we want to have
confidence that you'll have the right intuition about what questions to pursue
and what questions to defer. With our high transaction volume, hundreds of
unique models in production and hundreds of thousands of potential features,
discernment is an essential virtue. We'll always have 5x more questions and
curiosities than we'll have time to chase down. We're looking for that person
whose judgement is guided by experience possesses a knack for uncovering
valuable, actionable insights.

Within our team I lean strongly toward the engineering side of the spectrum,
but I'd be happy to have a conversation about our work. =
dlarsen@connexity.com If you're more comfortable going the typical HR route, I
can probably streamline the first phases of communication.

------
ericzundel
Square | Java and/or Payments server | Atlanta, GA | Onsite | Full-time

I'm the engineering manager of the Payments Infrastructure team at Square. We
are building the next generation of payments stack at Square, one that
provides a modular, redundant approach to routing payments and allows us to
reach new markets quickly. And we are doing it in Atlanta. Our team has
experienced engineers from Google and Facebook. The Square microservice
environment includes a Java stack that uses protobufs with a service container
built on a number of open source libraries like Guice, Jetty, Hibernate, Jooq,
MySql, Kafka, Zookeeper. Drop me a line at zundel@squareup.com or checkout our
open positions at
[https://squareup.com/careers/jobs?location=Atlanta%2C+United...](https://squareup.com/careers/jobs?location=Atlanta%2C+United+States)

------
sahn44
BlackRock | New York, NY | Full-time ONSITE, VISA | Front-end Web Developer |
React

We have an position available immediately to work on my team building a direct
revenue generating product. We're applying BlackRock's sophisticated risk
analytics to millions of individual investors' portfolios to help them and
their Financial Advisors create better portfolios.

This role will be focused immediately on our front-end web apps building out
new features and better user experience in React framework. We're looking for
someone who is really proficient in React and wants to work with and leverage
modern tools and techniques to the fullest.

Direct link:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/301856515/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/301856515/)

Reach out to me directly if interested. I lead the team that is hiring this
role: msahn@blackrock.com

~~~
ekta2391
Hi!

I am a front-end developer who has experience in building single page
applications in React and other javascript frameworks. I was responsible for
building an enterprise-level visualization dashboard at Xactly corp, San Jose,
CA. I have recently graduated in MS in Information Systems from Northeastern
University, Boston, MA. You can contact me at: chavan.e@husky.neu.edu

------
bernaKinnek
Kinnek (kinnek.com) | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite

Kinnek is the first large-scale online marketplace for small and medium-sized
businesses (SMBs), which allows places ranging from restaurants to
microbreweries and bakeries to wineries to easily buy the equipment and
supplies they need to open and operate. We’ve proven that there is a huge
market and demand for our product, and we’re now iterating and scaling to
become THE place where businesses manage their purchasing and supplier
relationships. We are looking for Engineers (backend, frontend & fullstack).
I'm specifically looking for Frontend Engineers, with real world experience in
Rails, Angular & React. Check out our careers page
([https://www.kinnek.com/jointeam](https://www.kinnek.com/jointeam)) but be
sure to email me at bernadette [at] kinnek [dot] com

------
dminor
Say Media | Full Stack Web Engineers/DB Engineer | Portland, OR | FULLTIME
ONSITE

Say Media is building a platform for digital magazines. This year we're
scaling from 100 million page views to 500 million. Come help us do this!

Say is a fun place to work at, with great work/life balance. We're looking for
good engineers who enjoy learning new technologies. Our publishing platform is
Python/Node.js based with an Angular front end, but it's okay if you don't
have experience with these yet. We are also increasingly using Redshift and
Kinesis and need a DB engineer to take the lead on these technologies.

I'm not a recruiter, just a programmer who enjoys working at Say. You can see
our jobs at [http://www.saymedia.com/jobs](http://www.saymedia.com/jobs), or
email your resume to me and I'll pass it to the right person (email in
profile).

------
SamirGTalwar
Prodo.AI | Developer & AI research roles | London, UK | ONSITE
[http://prodo.ai](http://prodo.ai)

Humans spend too much time writing code for machines. We make machines write
code for humans.

We’re hiring for several technical roles/profiles: \- front-end-minded devs to
work on our product (smarter, more automated code reviews) \- AI researchers
to work on applying deep learning and NLP to code \- full-stack all-rounders
to mix between the two

More info at [http://prodo.ai/#jobs](http://prodo.ai/#jobs)

Why us? \- fun and inspiring mission: teaching machines to code \- positive
impact: simplifying software and technocracy \- freedom to work on your own
creative ideas \- inclusive and empowering working environment \- flexible
hours and flexible work style \- safe place to learn and experiment without
blame \- generous compensation, salary and equity

------
chrisacky
Rentivo | Software Engineers | Exeter, Devon | ONSITE and REMOTE | Fulltime |
[http://www.rentivo.com](http://www.rentivo.com) ( join@rentivo.com )

Rentivo is a forward thinking web-based software company specialising in
holiday rentals. We are looking for an exceptionally talented PHP developer to
join our small but growing team in our new offices, which has easy access
directly off of junction 29 on the M5 motorway. (However, We are looking for
both onsite and remote)

* What you will do?:

You will work in a team to create scalable backend business processes to help
our customers manage their business requirements through software. Our
platform is used to organise the thousands of bookings our customers receive
for holiday apartments, understand their finances and create marketing
opportunities for their rental accommodation.

* Who we are looking for?

\- At least 4 years experience in PHP

\- At least 2 years experience using Symfony

\- A strong understanding of Twig templating

\- A strong understanding of OO concepts and design patterns

\- A strong understanding of MySQL/PostgreSQL

\- Understand that on a high volume web site, efficient code counts

\- Have used source control systems like Git

\- An understanding of cloud-based infrastructures such as AWS

\- Understanding of integrating and building Restful APIs

\- Understanding of dependency management and Composer \- Can create Unit
Tests

* What Technologies, Frameworks and Stacks we use:

PHP, Angular 4, nginx, Solr, Symfony (+ a collection of popular bundles)
PostgreSQL, Redis, JSON+JSON Schema Validators, RabbitMQ, AWS (Codedeploy, S3,
EC2), Doctrine, Docker

Please email: join@rentivo.com and include a cover letter.

------
rhc2104
Facebook | Solutions Engineer | Menlo Park, NYC, Paris, Dublin, Dubai, Tel
Aviv, Austin, Seoul | Onsite

Solutions Engineers at Facebook spend roughly half their time working with
product engineering teams and writing production code. The other half of their
time is spent working directly with partners to develop and execute their
Facebook technology strategy.

We find that this setup is great for engineers that want to spend more time on
the business side of things or have more people interaction while still being
hands on with code.

This allows large advertisers to work directly with people at Facebook that
have a knowledge of the ads codebase, and Solutions Engineers can implement
great suggestions made by partners.

More about the role is available at
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/solutions-
engineering-...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/solutions-engineering-
at-facebook) .

Facebook | Solutions Engineering Manager | Menlo Park, Berlin | Onsite

We also have some great opportunities for engineering managers that would like
to support a team in Menlo Park or Berlin. You would support a distributed
team, so some travel would be required. Roughly half the time would be spent
on people management, with the other half on Solutions Engineering work.

We will consider very experienced tech leads that would like to make the
transition into people management.

For the position in Berlin, we are looking for people fluent in German.

If you would like to apply or have any questions, feel free to send me an
email at rcheng@fb.com .

You can find the job listings at
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/teams/engineering/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/teams/engineering/)
, under “Solutions Engineering”.

~~~
shady-lady
Just FYI, every linked role under the 'We're Hiring!' section here[1] is 404
(excluding the NY role).

Are you/somebody else able to expand on scope & technologies involved in the
Dublin role?

[1] [https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/solutions-
engineering-...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/solutions-engineering-
at-facebook)

------
Torn
Skyscanner | full-time senior hires | London, Barcelona, Edinburgh, Glasgow,
Budapest, Sofia | ONSITE, VISA
[http://grnh.se/3ti0do1](http://grnh.se/3ti0do1)

We're one of the biggest travel search products in the world. Recently
acquired by CTrip, China's biggest travel services provider, we have a unique
position in the market and are continuing our incredible growth as a tech
company.

Hiring at an experienced level in lots of disciplines: backend with micro-
services & distributed systems, big data & data science & machine learning,
full stack (modern frontend + api skills), designers, product, iOS & Android.
Languages we like and have great tooling for: Java, Python, JavaScript &
NodeJS.

We're growing in all of our European offices; London and Barcelona in
particular.

We want to hire great people to solve large-scale challenges and build
industry-leading new products. In short, if you've got good software industry
and tech company experience, know what best practices look like, and have the
drive to improve product and people around you, we're interested.

Our current focuses are around high-frequency travellers, data-driven
personalization and recommendation, as well as developer enablement and
tooling. What should the future look like -- how do we best use our data, our
scale and new technologies to our advantage as we grow? Come help us find out.

Referral link is above. Feel free to ping me an email at
alex.treppass@skyscanner.net if you have questions on what life here is like,
and the cool things we're doing in engineering, design & product.

I see a lot of freedom, responsibility, accountability here. We have room to
make decisions, move fast, and the encouragement to make things better. It's
exciting.

Permanent & onsite roles only. Relocation / visa assistance for senior roles.

------
CptMauli
IBH SYSTEMS GmbH | Software Developer | Munich, Essen | ONSITE, Full-Time,
Part-Time, [http://www.ibh-systems.com](http://www.ibh-systems.com)

We are a small but very developer driven company. If you would like to work in
your own pace, setting your own goals, you will feel right at home.

We are working on two Eclipse based open source projects: Eclipse NeoSCADA and
Package Drone. If you have any experience with industrial protocols (IEC
60870, IEC 61850, DNP3, OPC, ...) and would like to be part of that, then
please apply!

[http://www.ibh-systems.com](http://www.ibh-systems.com)

[http://www.eclipse.org/eclipsescada/](http://www.eclipse.org/eclipsescada/)

[http://packagedrone.org/](http://packagedrone.org/)

Send your CV to juergen.rose@ibh-systems.com

No recruiters or placement agencies

------
shoguninc
Shogun Enterprises, Inc. | Software Engineer, Intern | San Francisco

Shogun Enterprises is an online loan and insurance marketplace for the home
improvement segment. The company is founded on a core belief that networked
financial services allow for more competitive underwriting, a point of
differentiation enabled by our technology-driven instant decisioning platform
and informed by the bundling of currently divorced credit and insurance
products.

Our tech stack consists of: Ruby/Rails, React, PostgreSQL, nginx, Ansible, AWS

Our product team joins us from tech companies such as Palantir, Facebook,
Slack, and Twitter and our operations team joins us from stints in venture
capital at 8VC and Formation 8. As our culture takes shape, we are always
looking to add fresh talent to our early DNA.

Please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/shogunenterprise](https://jobs.lever.co/shogunenterprise)

------
endymi0n
JustWatch | Backend, Frontend & System Engineers | Berlin, Germany | INTERNS,
VISA, ONSITE,
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)

We're always looking for hungry & curious engineers (from INTERN to senior
level) in:

\- Backend Engineering (Golang, GRPC, Postgres, Aerospike)

\- Frontend & Hybrid Engineering (Typescript, Angular, Ionic, Cordova)

\- Site Reliability Engineering (Golang, GCP/AWS, Kubernetes, Prometheus)

About us:

\- B2C and B2B products with massive traction in 24 countries

\- Hard problems, no politics, clear focus, great context - driven by values &
excellence

\- We're self-funded, profitable and rather share the company with our
employees than with VCs

Culture:

\- an intense learning culture with high degrees of autonomy and room for
personal growth

\- a development philosophy that balances fast hacking with a solid
architectural foundation

\- great mentoring and regular feedback

\- every two weeks is Dev Day, reserved for automation, simplification and
tech talks

------
mozmichael
Moz Local | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | Full Time | REMOTE

[http://moz.com/local](http://moz.com/local)

Moz Local is a SaaS tool for managing data that powers listings for businesses
in local search results. We're hiring engineers who can contribute to every
part of product development. We value quality, customer-focus, and commitment
to getting things done. We welcome learning and growth as a team and as
individuals.

Core tech stack for us: Node + React, RethinkDB, Postgres, NSQ, Docker, lots
of other interesting stuff.

Apply to this position:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/moz/jobs/659334?gh_jid=659334#....](https://boards.greenhouse.io/moz/jobs/659334?gh_jid=659334#.WQfAZlPyt-U)

More about us: [https://moz.com/about/jobs](https://moz.com/about/jobs)

------
jacktasia
MacroTower | Full-stack Engineer (#1) | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite
| [http://www.macrotower.com](http://www.macrotower.com)
[https://angel.co/macrotower](https://angel.co/macrotower)

MacroTower helps companies figure out their Marketing ROI. We pull data from
our customers' Accounting, Marketing, and Sales software to automatically
build all the important "macro" reports (CAC, LTV, and more).

We're hiring our first full-time engineer. You must know (or be comfortable
learning) Python, Go, and Javascript (React/Redux).

You can apply via AngelList [https://angel.co/macrotower/jobs/223178-full-
stack-engineer-...](https://angel.co/macrotower/jobs/223178-full-stack-
engineer-..). or by emailing jack@macrotower.com

------
mands
NStack | London, UK | Full time | Onsite & Remote | Functional Programmers and
Full-Stack Devs | [http://nstack.com](http://nstack.com) /
[http://www.github.com/nstack/nstack](http://www.github.com/nstack/nstack)

NStack lets data analysts to do sophisticated data work in the cloud without a
team of engineers. To accomplish this, we’re a building a platform for
composable, data-driven microservices, using a mixture of Haskell and low-
level Linux systems tech (including containers, systemd, IPC, with some typed
DSLs, systems code, and distributed systems thrown in). Our aim is to use the
fundamental lessons of programming languages and operating systems to provide
an abstraction over infrastructure - think Bash for containerised
microservices.

We’re looking for both talented backend/systems programmers -- preferably with
some knowledge of typed functional languages and *NIX systems programming --
and smart generalists / full-stack developers to join our team to make this a
reality. It’s a challenging role, working on hard problems, and offers the
chance to work with a top technical team and shape a company and product from
an early stage.

NStack is funded by top-tier investors from the West Coast, the founders are
both technical and ex-YC / academia, and our team is lucky enough to include
world-class talent for the problem we're solving. Salaries are competitive and
include generous stock options. We're generally hiring onsite, however remote
within Europe is also possible for the right candidate. We’re looking at a
range of positions and experience levels - whether you’ve just left uni or
been hacking for 20 years, if you’re interested please get in touch.

Any questions please comment, reach out via jobs@nstack.com, or
[https://angellist.com/nstack/jobs](https://angellist.com/nstack/jobs) Cheers!

------
ridewithus
Thunderhead | Mobile Engineer | Manchester, NH, US | Full-time | ONSITE
[https://www.thunderhead.com/careers/](https://www.thunderhead.com/careers/)

Thunderhead is a privately owned software company, who since launching in
2004, has become a recognized global leader in the customer engagement market.
With its cloud-based, intuitive ONE Engagement Hub, Thunderhead joins up web,
mobile, in-store and contact center customer experiences giving brands a
multi-dimensional understanding of customer journeys and enabling actionable
conversations in real time.

We are looking for a talented Mobile Engineer to join an agile development
organization to develop and deliver enterprise-grade mobile products, which
connect to Thunderhead’s existing Cloud solutions. We are looking for someone
to join us and help build SDKs that the world’s best app engineers would be
excited to use in their apps.

Our current iOS SDK codebase in is Objective-C so you will have a great deal
of experience building native mobile apps and/or libraries on iOS using
Objective-C. • You care about quality and you know what it means to ship high
quality code/products • You have a deep understanding of the Cocoa Touch APIs
• You have an understanding of what makes life easier for mobile developers •
You are creative, open to experimentation and never shy to push the boundaries
of what’s possible

Our careers page:
[https://www.thunderhead.com/careers/](https://www.thunderhead.com/careers/)

Job post and online application: [https://www.thunderhead.com/available-
roles/mobile-engineer/](https://www.thunderhead.com/available-roles/mobile-
engineer/)

Please mention “HN: Who is hiring?” when you apply.

Got any questions? Please email us: ridewithus [at] thunderhead [dot] com

------
juliagregory
Ouster | Engineering | San Francisco | ONSITE, Full Time

Ouster is a venture-backed startup located in San Francisco. We are developing
advanced sensor hardware and vision algorithms for autonomous cars and drones.
We're looking for software and hardware engineers interested in working on the
systems that underpin modern robotics: high performance sensors, localization,
mapping, object detection, tracking and classification. Our team is composed
of engineers that wear many hats and enjoy building robots that cope with the
messiness of the real world. All of us push code, some of us build hardware,
and none of us wants to wait another decade for cars and drones to be driving
themselves.

Roles:

\-- Embedded Linux Engineer

\-- Robot Perception Engineer

\-- Deep Learning Engineer

\-- 3D Mapping Engineer

\-- Hardware Engineer

More information at [https://ouster.io/careers/](https://ouster.io/careers/)
or email directly at dao.mi@ouster.io.

------
alex_minimax
Minimax Labs Ltd. | Software Engineers and Research Engineers | London, UK |
ONSITE

We optimise complex, global operations for billion dollar businesses, creating
massive value out of thin air and a little cloud.

We are looking for strong engineers and scientists to join our specialist team
at our central London office: * full-stack engineers with experience in UI/UX
design. * developers with R&D experience in non-linear/combinatorial
optimisation. * junior engineers to complete our summer internship programme.

You should: * love working on challenging, complex problems * be comfortable
developing production software in both Java and Python * have experience with
high performance, concurrent applications * be passionate about new algorithms
and computing technologies

Check out [http://minimaxlabs.com](http://minimaxlabs.com) and get in touch
for more details.

No recruiters please. Really.

------
jbrownbridge
Beekeeper | Software Engineer (Interns + Graduates + Experienced) | Zurich,
Switzerland | ONSITE, Full Time

Beekeeper is a fast growing, mobile-first SaaS company disrupting the way 2
billion people working "out in the field" communicate. We have an amazing team
made up people from over 18 different countries who are passionate about
shaping the future of industries like hospitality, retail, manufacturing and
transportation.

Our Stack: Python, MySQL, ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ, Docker, Celery, Backbone,
Java, Realm

Please apply via the following links:

\- Software Engineer - Experienced:
[http://grnh.se/qr0dyg1](http://grnh.se/qr0dyg1)

\- Software Engineer - New Grad:
[http://grnh.se/uf4hqs1](http://grnh.se/uf4hqs1)

\- Software Engineer - Intern:
[http://grnh.se/2ydvan1](http://grnh.se/2ydvan1)

------
lillian_vargas
SharpSpring | Fullstack Developer | Gainesville, FL | ONSITE
careers.sharpspring.com

SharpSpring is seeking talented Fullstack Software Engineers to join our
development team in Gainesville, FL. Our team is a group of dedicated
individuals working to provide the best service possible to our customers
using the most innovative solutions. SharpSpring provides excellent benefits
and an engaging workplace with talented, friendly coworkers.

This position will give you the chance to work with the latest technologies
and come up with creative solutions to problems across a wide range of
projects. Ownership of product modules is encouraged, and as a member of our
team, your contributions will have a positive impact on thousands of customers
spanning the globe. We work in an agile environment where input from every
developer is welcomed and everyone’s voice is heard.

Email us at careers@sharpspring.com for more details.

------
joefreeman
HireHand | Software Engineer | Old Street, London | www.hirehand.co.uk |
ONSITE

HireHand is an angel-backed start-up looking to disrupt the recruitment and
staffing industries. We provide staff to independent retail traders, as well
as other small businesses in London. HireHand does this through an online
platform that matches businesses in need of hourly, shift-based support with a
talent pool of experienced and motivated individuals.

We're looking to hire someone to join me as our second developer to help build
out the existing platform (Ruby/Rails), and/or potentially take the lead on a
mobile app. The process will involve a short phone screen; a short take-away
problem; and an onsite interview (we'll discuss your solution, go through
another problem, let you meet the rest of the team).

E-mail me with your CV if you're interested, or have any questions -
joe.freeman@hirehand.co.uk

------
aturek
Convoy | Software Engineer | Seattle | Full-time, onsite,
[https://convoy.com](https://convoy.com)

We're optimizing trucking and logistics, an $800B industry that still runs on
fax machines and phone calls. Currently backed by top tier investors. Read
about us:

[http://seattlebusinessmag.com/technology/convoy%E2%80%99s-de...](http://seattlebusinessmag.com/technology/convoy%E2%80%99s-demand-
trucking-service-gathering-speed)

[https://www.geekwire.com/2016/greylock-leads-16m-round-
deman...](https://www.geekwire.com/2016/greylock-leads-16m-round-demand-
trucking-startup-convoy-reid-hoffman-joins-board/)

I'm employee #2, and I've been here since we were borrowing desks at a local
startup incubator. We've grown a lot since then, but we still have a tight-
knit, incredibly high-leverage group of engineers. Even after two years, I
still love going to the office each morning. I get to work with the smartest
folks I've ever met, on software that is going to modernize an industry that's
fundamental to the modern world. No team I've ever been on, including at
Amazon, has felt like I could have this kind of impact.

We would love more engineers, up and down the stack, and anywhere on the
generalist <-> specialist spectrum. We use pretty cutting-edge tech (React,
React-Native for mobile, TypeScript + Node for backend), but we're a lot more
interested in engineering chops than any particular tech skills.

If you're interested in hearing more, reach out and grab coffee with me or one
of our other developers. Help us grow an amazing tech team from a very early
point in our company's history!

Some, but not necessarily all, of our open jobs:
[http://jobs.convoy.com](http://jobs.convoy.com)

------
liamgriffiths
Grailed | Engineering and Design positions | NYC |
[https://www.grailed.com](https://www.grailed.com)

Grailed is a small team that has a vision to build a company that creates
second hard marketplaces for enthusiasts of luxury products. We've had a lot
of traction building out grailed.com - a menswear focused site and are
currently building a similar site for womenswear. We have quite a few more
ideas for marketplaces after that. We like to work on things we ourselves have
a deep interest in and care a lot about building things we're proud of.
Currently we're looking to expand our current engineering team of 8 people
with either generalists or specialists. Our product and design team of 2 - is
also looking out for experienced designers.

Hit us up at jobs@grailed.com if you have any questions or have an interest in
applying.

------
soniye101
Unity Technologies | Helsinki, Finland | Full-time | Onsite

Our mission is to develop services that help game developers get their great
games out there for the world to see and give players the opportunity to share
their gaming experiences and favorite games with others. We are changing the
way mobile games are played and distributed. If you are passionate about the
mobile gaming industry and want the chance to work with coolest technologies
and various game development companies, come work with us! In Helsinki we
focus mainly on Unity Everyplay, Unity Ads products and Project-X.

We are searching for backend, frontend, fullstack, data and software test
engineers. Curious? Check out our career's page
([https://careers.unity.com/](https://careers.unity.com/)). Relocation support
and visa sponsorship is available!

------
freerobby
Wistia | Director of Engineering (Infra/Ops/SRE) | Cambridge, MA | VISA
support

Specific responsibilities of this role include:

* Oversight of our infrastructure platform (built on Kubernetes), our internal video service (which handles all uploads, storage, transcoding, and delivery of video), our video analytics data pipeline, and our in-house product metrics warehouse.

* Automating manual processes to make them more reliable and less toilsome. Defining service level objectives that keep customers happy while allowing developers to swing for the fences.

* Directing local and remote SREs.

* Contributing to architectural decisions that underpin the larger Wistia platform.

* Finding clever ways to do big things without spending big money.

* Translating business needs into an infrastructure roadmap.

Apply at:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/wistia/jobs/674205](https://boards.greenhouse.io/wistia/jobs/674205)

------
leocassarani
Geckoboard | Back-end/Front-End Developers, VP Engineering, Product Designer |
London, UK | ONSITE (but some WFH is not a problem)

Thousands of businesses use Geckoboard to build TV Dashboards that help drive
growth and focus teams, by taking the complexity out of connecting their data
and understanding it at a glance. Some of our customers include Airbnb, Slack,
Netflix and Skyscanner.

We have a lot of interesting, creative work ahead and are looking for curious
problem solvers to reimagine how our customers get their data into Geckoboard.

You'll be joining a friendly team with great people in an environment with
empowered developers, flexible working conditions, and a focus on skill
development.

We are heavy users of Go on the back-end, alongside some Ruby services. On the
front-end, we've been using React (and, more recently, Redux) for 2+ years,
but a lot of us have learned it on the job so you don't need professional
experience with it.

If you share our interest in distributed systems, databases, and data
visualisation, we have plenty of fun problems for you to work on :)

Here are all our job listings:

* Back-end: [https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-155708-backend-develo...](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-155708-backend-developer) * Front-end: [https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-26828-front-end-devel...](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-26828-front-end-developer) * VP Engineering: [https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-182068-vp-engineering](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-182068-vp-engineering) * Product Designer: [https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-155693-product-design...](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-155693-product-designer)

------
ansygen
RightHand Robotics (righthandrobotics.com) | Data Engineer | Cambridge, MA,
USA | Onsite, Full-time

RightHand Robotics is building a world-class team to solve robotic grasping,
and we are seeking a self-motivated individual to join our growing machine
learning team as a data engineer. ​

You will need:

* Solid Python proficiency

* Excellent written and verbal communication skills

* Experience with both relational (preferably PostgreSQL) and NoSQL databases

* To be self-motivated and driven by solving hard problems using data

* A bachelor's degree in computer science or related discipline ​

\--

It would be nice if you also have:​

* Exposure to both Bayesian machine learning and deep learning

* Experience with big data storage in cloud computing/distributed file system environments

* Working knowledge of Apache Hadoop/Spark

\--

Full job description here:
[https://www.righthandrobotics.com/careers](https://www.righthandrobotics.com/careers)

Think you're a good fit? Send cover letter and resume to:
talent@righthandrobotics.com

------
jives
EMEX | Senior Software Engineer (Ruby) | Houston, Texas or Portland, Oregon |
REMOTE, SALARY:100k-120k www.emexllc.com

EMEX is a rapidly growing online energy broker. We have an innovative reverse
auction platform that lets customers buy cheaper electricity and natural gas
without the hassle. Our proprietary broker management system powers our
internal operations and that of many of our partners.

We're looking for a full-time senior software engineer to join our small team.
You'll primarily work on our extensive backend platform and our frontend
auction experience. You'd be great fit if you've got strong Ruby skills, love
working with large object-oriented systems, and approach your profession with
excellence.

Our primary stack: Ruby, Rails, MySQL, Redis, ElasticSearch, React.

If you'd like to learn more or apply, I'd love to hear from you. You can email
me at: ives.j [at] emexllc.com.

------
vabmit
ProtonMail | Multiple Positions | Geneva, CH; San Francisco, CA; etc |
[https://protonmail.com](https://protonmail.com)

Senior Software Engineer (Front-end/Back-end/Mobile/Desktop)

Location: Geneva, Zurich, San Francisco, Prague, Macedonia, Lithuania, Ukraine

Description:

Javascript (ES6, AngularJS, React, etc), PHP, Python, Objective-C, Swift,
Java, Go, .NET, and several other languages. Strong background in computer
science (algorithms, data structure, software design, reliability,
maintainability, etc).

Network Engineer/Systems Engineer/Site Reliability Engineer

Location: Geneva, Zurich

Description:

You will be responsible ensuring our infrastructure remains reliable and can
scale quickly enough to match our growth.

Networking: BGP (IPv4/IPv6); MPLS; Cisco IOS; Netflow analysis; NOC
experience; LIR experience; Network design

Sysadmin: Large Scale Linux Administration w/ Ansible; OpenStack, CEPH, MySQL,
Python/Bash/C/SQL

------
juulikene
Relayr | Berlin/Munich, Germany | ONSITE | Full time |
[https://relayr.io/](https://relayr.io/)

Who we are? relayr is a well-funded and rapidly expanding start-up based in
Berlin and Munich. We have an extremely international and very friendly team,
who build and maintain a full IoT technology stack. We are shaping the IoT
world and building the future! Let’s do it together!

We are actively hiring for the following positions: NodeJS Developer, Scala
Developer, Full Stack Developer, JavaScript Engineer, Security Specialist,
DevOps...and many more :)

Check out our career page for more details. You can also apply there directly,
if any position sparks your interest!
[https://relayr.io/jobs/](https://relayr.io/jobs/)

Any questions? Don’t hesitate to get in touch! julia.rovnik@relayr.io

------
quobyte
Quobyte | Berlin, Germany | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.quobyte.com/](https://www.quobyte.com/)

Quobyte is working on a data center file system, a software storage system
built around a parallel file system core that is scalable, fault-tolerant and
with high performance for all workloads. Our customers use Quobyte for
scientific and commercial HPC clusters, container and OpenStack
infrastructures, video and CGI clusters, and as a scalable backend for SaaS
products.

If you’re into systems, we got it all: kernel, concurrency, network,
distributed algorithms, ...

Languages are C++, Java and Python. We do white-board interviews and value
passion for coding.

Roles: Senior/Junior Software Engineer, Engineer in Test / QA, Support
Engineer, Sales Engineer

Send your CV to: work@quobyte.com

We currently do not sponsor visas, so please only apply if you’re based in the
EU.

------
breadtk
Amazon Web Services (AWS) Security team is hiring in Seattle (WA), Herndon
(VA), Dublin (Ireland), and Sydney (Australia). We're looking for folks
interested in the following areas:

* Penetration testing and general software breaking

* Application Security & Design

* Incident Response

* Compliance / Security Assurance

* General software engineering

Successful candidates are those that can not only break software, but are also
able to build software. No formal education is required, but demonstrable
technical prowess is encouraged.

Other particulars: Relocation is available. VISA sponsorship may be possible
for qualified candidates. Remote work is not available.

Interested individuals should send their resume, professional/technical
background information, and what areas you're interested in exploring career
options to "b3NtYW5zQGFtYXpvbi5jb20K" (base64 decode it) and use the subject
line "HN May 2017" to be considered. No recruiters.

------
cybus
Cybus.io | Hamburg, Germany | Frontend Developer (m/f) | Full time | ONSITE We
are on a mission to bring the power of the Internet to industrial settings.
Industry 4.0 is about value-adding applications and services, not dealing with
connectivity issues. Cybus is a young tech company for the Industrial Internet
of Things (IoT), based in Hamburg, Germany, making it secure and easy to
acquire, provide and use industrial data. Cybus is looking for an motivated
Frontend Developer (m/f). If you’re as excited as we are about the latest
technologies in the fast paced JavaScript world, our microservice architecture
based on Node.js and Docker will be a pleasure for you. www.cybus.io/de/tech-
jobs-de/frontend-entwickler-mw/ Contact: career[at]cybus.io Please send email
with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
mjoris
Pindrop | Atlanta, GA | Software Engineer Lead | Full Time | Onsite | Current
authorization to work in the U.S. a must

Pindrop is redefining security for voice transactions. We're the only team in
the industry with the technology to detect and assess identity over the phone.

We are building a brand new voice authentication product, and we're seeking a
Software Engineer Lead to design the strategy and implementation of a new
automation testing infrastructure. We're looking for strong programming skills
(Python, Go preferred) and someone who values testing and can mentor other
Engineers on its importance.

Please check out further details for this role and other Engineering
opportunities and apply via our website: [https://www.pindrop.com/careers-
open-positions/](https://www.pindrop.com/careers-open-positions/)

------
mynegation
TD Securities | several positions | Toronto, Canada | Fulltime | ONSITE

At TD Securities Technology Solutions we are developing the applications
crunching the numbers for the bank to better understand its risk and to
satisfy regulatory requirements. Currently, we are looking to hire for two
positions:

Hadoop administrator

* Extensive knowledge of Big Data Technologies (Hadoop/HDFS, HBase, Hive, Zookeeper, Kafka, etc)

* Knowledge of Networking Concepts

* Communicate and co-ordinate with Network, Engineering and Security teams

* Automate/coordinate Deployments, Manage PROD and non-PROD Big Data deployments

* Set up and configure Big Data components in PROD and non-PROD environments

* Tune up Big Data components for optimal performance and required level of security

* Knowledge of Public Cloud will be an added bonus

UI developer

* Design: HTML, responsive design

* Language: JavaScript, TypeScript

* Frameworks: AngularJS/Angular (4.0.0)

* Build tools: gulp, grunt, npm

* CSS tools: less, sass

* Testing tools: Karma, Jasmine, Protractor

* Methodology: Test Driven Development

* Other: Wireframes

E-mail me directly: Artem dot Frolov at-sign tdsecurities dot com

------
cdubie
Ladder | [https://www.ladderlife.com](https://www.ladderlife.com) | Palo Alto,
CA | Relocation | ONSITE

React, Docker, Kubernetes, Clojure, ClojureScript, Datomic, Kafka, AWS, Buck
Build

Life insurance is a $130B market where 98% of policies are sold through
financial advisors and life insurance agents. Ladder is building a new type of
insurance company that is all digital from the ground up and sells directly to
consumers. We are looking for talented full stack generalists that love
building things and are excited to get in on the ground floor of disrupting a
huge slow moving industry.

This is a great opportunity for someone who is excited to:

\- build and architect systems

\- work with a small team of talented engineers

\- work with the latest tech

\- contribute to open source

[https://github.com/ladderlife](https://github.com/ladderlife)

If this sounds like you email me at casey@ladderlife.com

------
guha
Onai | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS, POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS

Onsite in Silicon Valley or remote depending on role

Interview process: Video calls if you're distant or an in-person visit if
you're local.

We are developing high-performance algorithms for truly big data, video
analysis, NLP, and more. We solve deep technical challenges and are building
offerings relevant to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields.
We are currently open to engineers with solid experience in C++ and Rust,
CUDA, Clojure, and/or ScalaJS, as well as to enthusiastic developers who might
lack this precise experience but are eager and able to learn. We also welcome
interest from postdoctoral researchers or senior graduate students.

We also have an opportunity for someone interested in technical writing (local
preferred, U.S. required).

We do not presently have openings for undergraduates (B.Sc. students).

Contact info@onai.com.

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
You may wish to add "REMOTE" to your headline, following the format of the
other posts.

Remote C++ jobs are very desirable, so it's a shame to bury that detail.

Also, from your job posting and your website, there's not a lot of information
to help us understand what kind of business you're in, what your funding
situation is, etc.

If you can give a clearer picture, you might hear from more potential
candidates.

------
thomasfromcdnjs
Listium | Front-end or Full-stack Developer | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE
Full-Time

We’re looking for a senior developer with 3+ years working with Javascript,
and experience with singe-page apps. A good understanding of React is also
suggested, although if you’re a proven fast learner that might work. We use a
very modern stack (Node, React, Postgres) and have a small team of outstanding
developers. If you like technical challenges, working with smart people,
having significant input at all stages of the process, and no committees to
get in the way, you should take a quick look at our jobs page at:
[https://angel.co/listium/jobs](https://angel.co/listium/jobs). We are funded,
and offer generous equity packages.

[https://listium.com](https://listium.com)

------
zaatar
Sensify Security Inc. | Senior Staff Software Engineer | Palo Alto, CA |
Onsite Fulltime

Sensify is an early stage IoT Security Startup working on bringing
decentralized security services to the Edge, i.e. to bridge the IT vs OT gap
in the Industrial IoT space.

We have a diverse (technologies, cultural backgrounds, work experience between
large and small companies) team in place currently in the heart of Silicon
Valley.

We are looking for multiple Senior Staff Software Engineers who can work with
various technologies and software stacks including focus on authentication,
blockchain, cryptography, databases and networking protocols.

More info: [https://sensify-security.com/jobs/](https://sensify-
security.com/jobs/)

Please feel free to email jobs@sensify-security.com and refer "Hacker News" in
the subject line if you want to chat more. Thank you!

------
austenallred
REMOTE (or East Bay, CA) - LambdaSchool |
[https://lambdaschool.com](https://lambdaschool.com) | We're hiring
instructors to teach software engineering and bio-informatics

We're trying to rewrite the rules of higher education, and will soon be
(spoiler alert) rolling out a model of education that is comparable to a CS
degree but is all online, 6 months, and for free up-front.

Our CS curriculum focuses on full-stack JavaScript, React, Redux, etc., and is
heavy on data structures, algorithms, and CS fundamentals that most self-
taught programmers miss.

Our bio-informatics program is very much a work in progress.

We're hiring both FULL-TIME and PART-TIME instructors. You will be well-
compensated.

We're backed by some of the most legit investors in the Valley, and are still
largely under the radar (can't talk about it too much publicly yet).

email austen@lambdaschool.com

------
mvermaat
WeTransfer | Platform Engineer | Amsterdam | Full-time | On-site

We're a fast growing profitable scaleup based in Amsterdam and Los Angeles.
Our mission is to provide the effortless transfer of creative ideas, which
results in transferring more than 1 billion files per month between our users.
To keep up with that, we're expanding our platform team and are looking for an
engineer with experience in AWS infrastructure-as-code and continuous
deployment. Our stack:

\- AWS (heavy users of EC2, S3, RDS, CloudFront, RedShift, SQS, ...)

\- Terraform for infrastructure, Ansible for provisioning

\- Datastores are MySQL, Redis, PostgreSQL, DynamoDB, InfluxDB, ElasticSearch

\- Applications are written in Ruby, Elixir, and Go

[https://wetransfer.homerun.co/](https://wetransfer.homerun.co/)

Apply there or send me an email at vermaat@wetransfer.com

(We're also looking for a Data Engineer and React and Ruby wizards)

------
jonaliang
ThoughtWorks | Senior / Lead Software Developer Consultant | Singapore | Full-
Stack Developer Consultant | ONSITE

We are passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and
technology as tools for social change. The people in ThoughtWorks Singapore
are as diverse in personality as we are in our backgrounds, culture, and
expertise.

If you’re someone who’s inspired by technology, by joining ThoughtWorks, you
become part of a community. People join because they get to talk to the people
who wrote the books that influenced them, work with the people who wrote the
tools they would like to use, and collaborate on projects that propel change
in the real world.

As a polyglot technologist at ThoughtWorks, you'll get to think through hard
problems in a consultancy environment, and work with amazing people to make
the solutions a reality. You'll be working in a dynamic, collaborative, non-
hierarchical environment where your talent is valued over your job title or
years of experience. You'll spend your time building custom software using the
latest technologies and tools in a highly hands-on capacity, usually in a
pair-programming environment as we work with Agile Extreme Programming
methodologies. You will craft your own career path here as we believe every
individual is unique and there is no set path one must take to achieve one's
career goals and aspirations.

We are language agnostic, so we are not looking for anyone with expertise in a
specific tech stack, as long as you've had at least 5 years of hands-on
development and delivery experience in Java / C# / Ruby on Rails / Python /
Node.js or any similar exciting technologies. You should possess great OO
skills and strong design patterns knowledge, as well as a practitioner and
advocate of software development best practices like Test Driven Development
(TDD) and Continuous Integration (CI).

Interview process: Phone interview, Take-home coding assignment, Pair
programming interview, Technical Interview(s), Logic and aptitude written
tests, Cultural Interview

If you relish the idea of being part of a community that extends beyond the
work we do for our customers, you may find ThoughtWorks is the right place for
you. If you share our passion for technology and want to help change the world
with software, we want to hear from you!

Apply here:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/466063](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/466063)

------
elementsNL
ELEMENTS INTERACTIVE | Python developer (medior or senior) | Almere, The
Netherlands | Full-time, ONSITE, Visa

Elements Interactive is a tech studio building rock-solid web and mobile apps
for a variety of clients. We have an international team full of professionals
passionate about technology. Our BE tech stack - Python, Django, Postgres,
Nginx, Memcached, Redis, RabbitMQ, Ansible.

PERKS

* equipment of your choice

* conferences, events, courses to stay on top of your skills

* flexible working hours

* free lunch, fruits & snacks, unlimited freshly ground coffee every day

* fun social events

* weekly group workout with our personal trainer

* travel costs compensated (if home<==>office >10km)

* Friday afternoon beer&games

More about us [https://www.elements.nl](https://www.elements.nl)

APPLY HERE
[https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/j/381A27B5E6](https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/j/381A27B5E6)

------
SilverSurfer972
Stacktical | DevOps Infrastructure Engineer | Paris, Worldwide | REMOTE, FULL
TIME, CONTRACT, [https://stacktical.com](https://stacktical.com)

Stacktical helps companies of all sizes do Capacity Planning effortlessly,
using predictive technologies and AI.

We are looking for an Infrastructure Engineer in full DevOps capacity to
accompany our customers in their IT management endeavours, and actively
participate in building the Stacktical SaaS platform.

Key responsibilities include the following: \- Maintenance of servers and
microservices, including critical production environments, in Cloud and other
hosting configurations (dedicated, vps and shared).

\- Ensure the availability, performance and scalability of applications in
respect of proven design and architecture best practices.

\- Design and execute Capacity Planning strategies that ensure the scalability
and the elasticity of the infrastructure.

\- Manage a portfolio of applications, their lifecycle and optimize their
Continuous Integration and Delivery workflows (CI/CD).

\- Automate the Quality & Reliability Testing of applications (Unit Tests,
Integration Tests, System Tests).

If you are interested in working using great technology, with a no-bs mindset
team of digital nomads, please contact us at founders+me@stacktical.com with
the subject “Working at Stacktical”.

A full description of this opportunity is available at
[http://bit.ly/workatstacktical-devops](http://bit.ly/workatstacktical-devops)
This is a fully remote position. As such, salary / equity / benefits will
depend on location among other characteristics. Happy to have your take on
this :)

Keywords: DevOps, Capacity Planning, Scalability, Performance (load) Testing,
SRE, CI, CD, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, GCP, Azure, Microservices, Python, R,
Predictive Analytics, Machine Learning, AI, Beach

------
TomPusher
Pusher | Software Engineers | London/Shoreditch |
[https://pusher.com/jobs](https://pusher.com/jobs)

Software Engineers are the core of our Engineering team at Pusher, working
across the stack to deliver awesome products at massive scale.

Pusher is a communication layer for application developers that routes data at
scale and in realtime.

The current core Pusher product is a multi-tenant distributed system that
allows our customers to deliver tens of billions of messages to their
connected users. We operate at mind-boggling scale, and this informs and
affects everything we do.

We want to improve the lives of other developers by solving hard problems for
them, and by freeing them from operating and maintaining their own
infrastructure. We’re passionate about developer experience and making our
APIs as easy to use as we can.

------
Brayson
Prattle | Atlanta | Full Stack Engineer | Internship, Remote |
[https://Letsprattle.com](https://Letsprattle.com)

Prattle is creating the place where live conversations happen online. Our
vision is to make real time conversations as accessible as finding a website
on Google or a video on YouTube.

We have two internship positions available and are looking for superheros who
want to be apart of making the world a little better. If you're looking for
experience in the startup world and want to get your foot in the door this is
a great opportunity for you. We are a fast growing company with a friendly and
fun culture. So if you believe in diversity and want your creative input heard
you will fit right in.

Experience & Knowledge | iOS, Android, Swift, PHP, EC2, Firebase and AWS

Reach out and lets prattle at careers@letsprattle.com

------
MattGreenburg
ZeroCater | San Francisco | Onsite, Fulltime
[https://zerocater.com/careers](https://zerocater.com/careers)

Help bring people and ideas together through food. Our engineers appreciate
good design, whether it’s clean API or good UI. Enjoy working with Python or
Ruby and have worked with Django or Rails. Here are our technical roles we
currently looking for:

Sr. Full-Stack Engineers Operations Leadership Business Analyst's

The work we do is bringing tens of thousands of people together every day.
Shared meals are a fundamental human experience. To us, food fosters
relationships and new ideas. We’re obsessed with improving our customers’
lives by making every meal count.

Contact recruiting@zerocater.com or
[https://zerocater.com/careers](https://zerocater.com/careers)

------
aembleton
Rideways | Java Developer | Manchester, UK |
[https://www.rideways.com/](https://www.rideways.com/)

Rideways is hiring Java Developers, Senior Java Developers and a Technical
Lead to work at our office in central Manchester. We're using Java 8, Spring
MVC, React, Camel and AWS to make it easier to book a taxi, bus, train or
shuttle from the airport to your hotel or conference centre.

We are a small team within the larger Rentalcars.com company and we are
looking for enthusiastic developers, keen on working in an agile team.

If you are interested, please email me on arthurembleton@rideways.com or apply
through our jobs board at [http://grnh.se/fvg20p](http://grnh.se/fvg20p) where
you can see all of the jobs currently available across Rentalcars.com

------
MartinAlbertsen
GAN Integrity | Copenhagen, Denmark | Back-end, front-end, full-stack
Engineers (Node, Mongo, Expres, Angular) | ONSITE, VISA |

SaaS Startup in Copenhagen looking for Engineers to join our team on-site. Our
products are built on the MEAN stack. Currently looking for NodeJS developers,
Angular (1.6) & full-stack, DevOps and frontend.

Super international and diverse team. Dedicated to building scalable and high
performing products to help our customers with their compliance efforts. We
are removing tedious processes and building an intuitive and smart cloud based
solution.

More details here: [https://gan-integrity-
solutions.workable.com/jobs/429547](https://gan-integrity-
solutions.workable.com/jobs/429547) Feel free to reach out with any questions
or comments. martin@ganintegrity.com (CTO)

------
coltonv
Mimir (YC S15) | Indianapolis, IN | Onsite | Full-time | Full stack Engineer
and Frontend Engineer

Mimir (YC S15) is a venture backed startup working on bringing CS education
into the 21st century with automated grading and plagiarism detection. We've
deployed our classroom product in more than 70 universities with amazing
results.

As one of our first engineering hires you will get to work directly with the
founders of Mimir to help improve the user experience of the Classroom
product. We’re constantly getting new feature requests from our instructors
and implementing them in a matter of days. Our frontend is written in React.js
and our backend is written in Ruby on Rails. Expertise in these libraries are
valuable, but not required.

Apply here: [https://mimir.breezy.hr/](https://mimir.breezy.hr/)

------
shreyans
Socratic | Generalist Engineer + Android Lead | New York City | Onsite, Full-
time | [https://socratic.org](https://socratic.org)

Socratic is a top education app where students take a picture of a homework
question and we instantly teach them how to answer it.

We're one of the top iOS education apps and our Android app is launching this
week! We combine cutting edge machine learning with high quality custom
content. Students asked 10 million questions last month, and we're just
getting started.

We're looking for an experienced Android lead to own our Android app.

We're also looking for a generalist engineer to work on all aspects of our
backend and dabble in mobile.

Descriptions of both jobs are at:
[https://socratic.org/jobs](https://socratic.org/jobs).

Reach out to jobs@socratic.org

------
edsc83
Naked Labs | Redwood City, CA | Full-time | Onsite | $various

At Naked Labs we believe the only fitness metric worth tracking is progress
because progress is what motivates people to achieve their goals. With Naked,
the world’s first home body scanner, we’ve created a game changing new
category for health and wellness. AND we know we’ve just scratched the surface
of what can be enabled when you can quickly and easily capture 3D body models:
fitness is only the beginning!

Check out the product at [https://naked.fit/](https://naked.fit/).

Roles:

\-- Software Engineer - Linux

\-- Sr. Cloud Engineer

\-- Sr. iOS Engineer

\-- Product Design Engineer (Mechanical)

\-- UX/UI Designer

All positions offer a competitive base salary, equity and comprehensive
benefits. Learn more and apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/nakedlabs](https://jobs.lever.co/nakedlabs)

------
eric_the_read
Nexia | www.nexiahome.com | Full-stack Ruby / JS (React) Developer |
Broomfield, CO | Full Time ABOUT US: * Profitable home automation business,
since 2009

    
    
      * We integrate Z-wave devices, as well as a number of 3rd-party services including Nest and Alexa
    
      * A small team (9 developers, 1 UX) backed by the resources of Ingersoll-Rand

Hiring Process: * One phone interview

    
    
      * Onsite interview
    
      There will be a practial component, intended to show off problem-solving skills, not necessarily esoteric tricks.
    
      * Reference checks

Role: * Full-stack software developer

    
    
      * Technologies include: Ruby without Rails, Ruby on Rails, Sinatra, JS+React
    
      * We'd be interested in experience with languages such as Go and/or Elixir as well.

Apply: email sgee@irco.com

------
SriniK
Gigamon, Inc | Software Engineer - UI | Santa Clara, California | Onsite,
Fulltime, Visa, [https://www.gigamon.com](https://www.gigamon.com)

\- Multiple positions (2+ yrs of experience)

\- Looking for AngularJS/ReactJS/EmberJS ninja

\- Choose your own setup - Mac/Linux/Win

\- ESPP & matching 401K

\- Unlimited vacation days

\- Tuition reimbursement

\- Yoga classes, onsite gym, massages

\- Catered lunches, bagel breakfasts, stocked kitchens with fruit, snacks and
beverages

\- Free EV charging stations, ECO friendly products

Please send your resume and a brief intro to hiring manager srinivas.kommoori
(at) gigamon (dot) com and hiring agent jen.hosey (at) gigamon (dot) com

Job details: [https://goo.gl/Sy3wiv](https://goo.gl/Sy3wiv) Benefits:
[https://goo.gl/Zzbx5a](https://goo.gl/Zzbx5a)

AMA - will hangout different time slots to answer.

~~~
SriniK
There were few questions about the experience. Though job description has
quite a bit of experience mentioned, we are open in considering a good
candidate with relevant skill set.

------
yjin
eero ([https://eero.com](https://eero.com)) | San Francisco, CA | Full-time |
ONSITE

eero is creating the next generation of WiFi for the home.

We're hiring:

\- Backend engineers to build a highly scalable infrastructure for IoT. \-
Data engineers to help drive insights about home networks for our customers.
\- Mobile engineers to build the apps that match the magic of our networks. \-
Embedded engineers who are interested in making home mesh networking the
safest and easiest thing since sliced bread. \- Hardware engineers who want to
build high performing, beautiful devices.

Our stack includes Scala, Java, Akka, C, Python, React, Swift, Go. Apply at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/eero](https://boards.greenhouse.io/eero) or
email me at yahui.jin@eero.com

------
k70841
Element Science | Backend Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite, Full time:
[http://www.elementscience.com/assets/senior-backend-
engineer...](http://www.elementscience.com/assets/senior-backend-engineer--
position-summary.docx.pdf)

Element Science | iOS Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite, Full time:
[http://www.elementscience.com/assets/senior-ios-engineer--
po...](http://www.elementscience.com/assets/senior-ios-engineer--position-
summary.docx.pdf)

10+ other roles open in EE, FW, Manufacturing etc. See
[http://www.elementscience.com/#career](http://www.elementscience.com/#career)
for more postings.

Send your resume to jobs@elementsci.com and mention Hacker News.

------
james_flight
Sonovate | Full Stack Software Engineer | Cardiff, UK | ONSITE | Full-time

Sonovate is the fastest growing Fintech organisation that is taking the
recruitment sector by storm. Our package of finance and cloud based technology
has allowed us to rise to the top and we have a few awards to our bow too.
We’re nothing short of ambitious, and we’re seeking dynamic, like-minded
individuals to join us on our journey.

We are looking for a Software Engineer to be part of our Cardiff office. You
will join a team of folk who are talented, ambitious and forward thinking. You
will play a huge part in Sonovate’s success story by helping to design,
develop and test high-quality and innovative web based software solutions.

More here: [http://www.sonovate.com/careers](http://www.sonovate.com/careers)

------
jdevonport
Airfinity | London or Brighton UK | Full Time | Senior Engineer (Data) &
Senior Full Stack Engineer| [http://airfinity.com](http://airfinity.com)

Working to organise and understand the world's event, attendee and sponsor
data. Currently hiring for multiple roles in our data engineering team based
in London.

We are looking for accomplished engineers looking for their next big
challenge.

We are a year old and have secured several rounds with a rapidly expanding
team working on our event data products.

Salary Range £70-80k + Equity + Benefits, Flexible Working

If you would like to talk please either reach out to me directly and mention
HN [james at airfinity .com] or through our Workable page.
[https://airfinityjobs.workable.com/](https://airfinityjobs.workable.com/)

------
renanbcampos
Software Engineer (Back End) | CareMessage (YC W14) | REMOTE | FullTime
CareMessage is looking for a Software Engineer with Ruby on Rails experience
to help build and maintain our web platform that streamlines care management
and delivers interactive mobile programs to improve health outcomes. You’ll be
working on exciting projects like optimizing our Sidekiq queuing system,
improving and building new integrations with Twilio, building our customer
analytics code, and helping improve and maintain our own API. Our engineering
team follows agile principles in a test driven development process. We are a
remote first team that values open collaboration and shared ownership. More
Info: [http://grnh.se/fhi2ql1](http://grnh.se/fhi2ql1)

------
roebk
PrimarySite | Backend Developer | Newark UK | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://primarysite.net/](https://primarysite.net/)

We’re a 60 person company formed over ten years ago who build great products
for primary schools to save them time and money, whilst enabling them to
communicate more effectively with parents.

What you’d bring to the team: * At least 3 years of building web applications
(extra points for Python and Django) * The ability to write well structured
and thoroughly tested code. * A solid understanding of software design
patterns, providing well-architected solutions to complex problems. * Skills
in the following areas: REST APIs, Redis, Varnish, Postgres, Celery

To find out more or two apply please send a covering letter and a CV to
kristian@primarysite.net

------
ckridler
Root | Columbus, OH | Full-time | Onsite |

[https://joinroot.com](https://joinroot.com)

Root is an auto insurance company, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data
science to identify and insure good drivers, reducing insurance premiums for
good drivers significantly as a result.

We're a startup — we're 25 people who have been working on this for 2 years.
We've built iOS and Android apps that gather data on how well people drive. We
use that to set insurance prices. To build the best possible product and user
experience, we went through the arduous process of starting an insurance
carrier from scratch.

We've raised $7M, and we're looking to bring on a couple more talented
engineers. Tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and Javascript / React Native.
Email us at jobs@joinroot.com

~~~
OpenDrapery
I really like that you use the term "engineers". Columbus has way too many
employers that use the term "IT".

------
a_metaphor
Cruise Automation | C++ Engineers, Data Scientists, Android Engineers | San
Francisco | ONSITE

Description: We're the driverless car company. We believe in improving
people’s lives by making transportation safer, more accessible, and more
convenient.

Our team is small and we move quickly. We’re currently testing a fully
driverless solution on city streets in San Francisco. We're looking for smart,
ambitious people to help build the world’s largest fleet of driverless cars.

We are looking to hire C++ engineers across the entire company so please check
out our open roles!

Check out this video of our car driving fully autonomously through SF!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSRPmng1cmA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSRPmng1cmA)

Technologies: C++ on ROS Visa Sponsorship: We can transfer Visas Contact:
Anthony@getcruise.com

------
blakeweb
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time

Recursion is a startup with about 60 people, generating rich biological data
at a pace comparable to the biggest institutions anywhere doing biology and
disease research. We have literally millions of images from experiments we
conducted in our lab, and we generate terabytes more each week. We’ve gotten
more than $2M in multiple grants from the NIH, and last fall closed a $15M
series A led by Lux Capital. We’re using imaging experiments to turn human
cell experiments into massive amounts of rich biological data so we can find
treatments using ML and data science for many diseases as fast as possible.
Yoshua Bengio (one of the fathers of deep learning) just became an advisor for
our ML work.

Hiring:

* Software engineering: Full-stack Software Engineer - Front-end Software Engineer - Machine Learning Engineer

* Data science: Data Analyst - Data Scientist - Applied Mathematician - ML Researcher - Computational Biologist

[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers)
for more details and to apply.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 5 ski resorts. Competitive pay, health
insurance, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, a top-caliber
team, and help make a massively positive impact. Happy to sponsor/extend
visas, but you need to already be authorized to work in the US--we can’t
handle the lottery at this stage.

Tech: Data science: python scientific stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn,
matplotlib, bokeh, etc). Software engineering: go, python, angular.js, react,
javascript on aws and gce. Deep learning (e.g. convolutional networks) we're
mainly using the python frameworks (keras, theano, tensorflow, etc).

Our team so far:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
sandipagr
Informed | Sr. Ruby on Rails Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
[https://driveinformed.com](https://driveinformed.com)

We are an early stage fin-tech startup that helps consumers finance used
vehicles. We are a small team of 6 engineers, and are looking for someone with
extensive Ruby on Rails experience to join our team. We take great pride in
building product that users would love. Our office is located at 1 Bluxome St.
near the 4th and King Caltrain station.

Tech Stack: Ruby/Rails, React, Postgres

Email me directly at sandip.agrawal@driveinformed.com or use our angelist link
to apply [https://angel.co/informed/jobs/167143-sr-full-stack-
engineer](https://angel.co/informed/jobs/167143-sr-full-stack-engineer)

------
jcnhvnhck
SimplyCredit
([https://www.simplycreditinc.com/](https://www.simplycreditinc.com/)) | Scala
& Clojure Engineers | SF Bay Area

We are looking for talented Scala and Clojure engineers eager for a defining
role in building a company. As an early employee you will be responsible for
architecting and building key aspects of our platform, work autonomously
guiding the technologies we use and create, and help develop our company and
engineering culture. You’ll work directly with the founders who have deep
experience in consumer lending, data science and business development from
their work at companies FICO and Kaggle.

RESPONSIBILITIES Build RESTful APIs that will power the user-facing website
and mobile apps * Write secure code and ensure the privacy and safety of
sensitive user information * Interface with financial system APIs such as the
credit bureaus and payment systems * Architect the backend to allow for
sophisticated deployment of machine learning algorithms and data science *
Design and build the data warehousing infrastructure * Define key workflow
infrastructure including automated testing, continuous integration, and
continuous deployments * Experience with PCI compliance, payment systems or
other banking applications is a plus * Language/stack experience in Scala or
Clojure * At least 4 years of experience with RESTful web architecture *

If you’re itching to get in on the ground floor of building a new product and
company, then we’d love to hear from you! Send an email with your resume to
jobs@simplycreditinc.com and let us know why you would be a good fit at
SimplyCredit.

About SimplyCredit At SimplyCredit, our mission is to redefine consumer
lending as it is known today. We believe in doing right by the consumer: no
fees, no penalties, no gotchas or fine print. We want to bring sanity back to
lending and ensure that consumers get the value and service they deserve.
Using advanced technologies we are creating credit and lending innovations in
line with these values, all delivered through seamless customer experience.

------
moises_silva
Toronto, Canada | Full Time | ONSITE or REMOTE or RELOCATION/VISA |
FreePBX/Asterisk AMI/PHP developers

Sangoma Technologies Corporation is a leader in delivering globally scalable
Voice-Over-IP telephony systems, both on-site and cloud-based. Sangoma is the
official sponsor and maintainer of the FreePBX Open Source project. To get an
idea of what we build have a look here:

[https://github.com/sangoma](https://github.com/sangoma)

[https://github.com/freepbx](https://github.com/freepbx)

[https://freepbx.org/](https://freepbx.org/)

[https://sangoma.com/](https://sangoma.com/)

We're building new services and products and we're looking for:

1\. FreePBX Web Developers (PHP, Asterisk Dialplan and AMI, Javascript, WebRTC
and NodeJS) to build UC solutions, WebRTC applications for hosted and premise
UC/PBX systems.

2\. Core developers (C/C++/Python) to extend our protocol stacks, write
telecom applications, extend and improve OSS projects such as
Asterisk/FreeSWITCH, etc.

3\. Lab automation developers (Python) to extend our infrastructure and
automation testing frameworks.

All positions require strong Linux knowledge and great communication skills.
Experience with telephony and/or audio/video is not required but a great
asset. It does not matter where you live (even disparate time zones can work,
we have remote people in USA, Africa, Spain, South America and Asia). If you
live in Canada or want to immigrate to Canada, that's even better, we can help
with the immigration paper work (just last December we brought over a couple
of devs from Argentina).

If you have questions or would like to apply email softwarejobs@sangoma.com
and preferably mention HN in the email subject.

------
cubistml
Cubist Systematic Strategies | Machine Learning Researcher | New York, London
| Onsite | Full Time and Interns

Cubist Systematic Strategies is the systematic investing business of Point72
Asset Management. We deploy systematic, computer-driven trading strategies
across multiple liquid asset classes.

We’re looking for researchers who have a curiosity about financial markets, a
passion for seeing research through from initial conception to eventual
application, and a healthy streak of creativity. Some successful researchers
have joined us from similar backgrounds at other firms. Others have joined
from related fields or directly from academia and have thrived with hands on
guidance from our large team of experienced portfolio managers and
researchers.

To learn more or apply, send an email with your CV to ml@cubistsystematic.com.

------
mgadams3
MissionU | Curriculum, Product, Marketing, Front-end Engineering & Admissions
| San Francisco, CA | Onsite Only, Full time & Interns |
[https://www.missionu.com/](https://www.missionu.com/)

About MissionU: We don't believe anyone should have to take out loans to
launch a meaningful career. MissionU is a highly selective one-year
replacement to the bachelor's degree that takes 15% of the salary of grads
making at least $50k instead of any tuition up front. MisionU's co-founders
have previously founded Pencils of Promise & Degreed, respectively.

Email us your resume at jobs@missionu.com or apply at
[https://angel.co/missionu/jobs](https://angel.co/missionu/jobs)

------
karatkier
Karat | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA

Hiring top talent is a critical activity for all companies, yet the way
organizations interview candidates is broken. Interviewing is a time consuming
process that is rarely data-driven. Here at Karat, we see a massive
opportunity to transform the interviewing experience for every candidate and
company.

As a member of Karat's engineering team, you will get to work on an exciting
mission with a superstar team that feels like family. You will be able to
easily relate to the product given that we've all been through technical
interviews.

Learn More/Apply Here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/586c77ea-5c3a-40e6-a940-f74ffeba...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/586c77ea-5c3a-40e6-a940-f74ffeba7262?lever-
source=HN)

------
leegutman
Enigma|[http://enigma.com|](http://enigma.com|) New York, NY

Enigma was founded back in 2012 to make sense of the massive array of public
data. Fun fact, our big coming out party was winning TechCrunch Disrupt's 2013
Battlefield. Fast-forward four years later, we're now building technology to
help Fortune 500 companies, government, and others use public and private data
together to address large-scale challenges, ranging from ensuring drugs are
safe to investigating money laundering. Currently hiring Software Engineers,
Data Scientists and more.

Feel free to email me directly: lee.gutman@enigma.com and/or apply online:
[https://www.enigma.com/careers](https://www.enigma.com/careers)

~~~
DrewWeth
Just a heads up, your hyperlink includes a vertical slash/pipeline character.
It might give the parser some trouble.

------
cybus
Cybus.io | Hamburg, Germany | Frontend Developer (m/f) | Full time | ONSITE

We are on a mission to bring the power of the Internet to industrial settings.
Industry 4.0 is about value-adding applications and services, not dealing with
connectivity issues. Cybus is a young tech company for the Industrial Internet
of Things (IoT), based in Hamburg, Germany, making it secure and easy to
acquire, provide and use industrial data.

Cybus is looking for an motivated Frontend Developer (m/f). If you’re as
excited as we are about the latest technologies in the fast paced JavaScript
world, our microservice architecture based on Node.js and Docker will be a
pleasure for you.

www.cybus.io/de/tech-jobs-de/frontend-entwickler-mw/

Contact: career[at]cybus.io Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject
line.

------
Nervetattoo
Task Analytics | Software Engineer | EUROPE | ONSITE, REMOTE
[https://taskanalytics.com](https://taskanalytics.com)

We are a small Norwegian startup helping our customers understand their users
by building the next evolution in digital analytics. We are currently 10
people spread over Norway, USA and Sri Lanka. We will tailor the position to
your skillset and desires.

MUST be

\- Self-motivated

\- Communicate well (remote work can be hard)

\- Passionate about programming

\- Quality focussed

Possible requirements

\- Strong Javascript, Node.js and/or React experience

\- Experience building data pipelines

\- Knowledge of Mesos, DC/OS and Marathon

\- ArangoDB experience

\- DevOps

Perks

\- 6 weeks paid vacation (no as-much-as-you-want fake vac.)

\- Conference budget

\- Annual company retreat

\- Great colleagues

\- Learning environment

Apply at [https://taskanalytics.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://taskanalytics.com/careers/software-engineer/) or reach out
@nervetattoo anywhere

------
cubistml
Cubist Systematic Strategies | Python Developer | New York | Onsite | Full
Time

Cubist Systematic Strategies is the systematic investing business of Point72
Asset Management. We deploy systematic, computer-driven trading strategies
across multiple liquid asset classes.

We’re looking for a lead developer to:

* Build a robust, scalable research infrastructure, including alpha estimation and risk modeling components

* Develop a seamless platform to handle all aspects of quant trading – model building, optimization, and trade execution

* Build high-performance/low-latency modular systems for live trading and simulation

Desirable candidates:

* Strong programming experience in Python (3+ years) and SQL are required

* High skilled technologist with reasonable quantitative skills

* Experience in developing backtesting, simulation, and trading systems is a plus

To learn more or apply, send an email with your CV to
talent@cubistsystematic.com.

~~~
wayn3
I'll apply if you post the email address of a real person. Not some non-
specific CV intake system that will never reply anyway.

I've got 11 years of python experience, studied algebraic topology/string
theory and statistical physics, played poker professionally for 6 years and
built a successful bitcoin arbitrage bot, among 2 other successful companies.

Interested?

------
mariano54
Token | Software Engineer | SF | ONSITE [https://token.io](https://token.io)

Token’s mission is to allow financial institutions, businesses, and
individuals to instantly and securely move money from any location. We are
developing a powerful banking API platform with a focus on security, open
banking, and great customer experience.

Token’s CEO, Steve Kirsch, has invented several groundbreaking technologies
and has had multiple billion dollar exits. Our team comes from top companies
like Google, Amazon, Apple, Microsoft, Docker, Twitter, and Square.

With Series A funding of $16M, we are growing our offices in San Francisco and
London, so check out our jobs @
[https://jobs.lever.co/token](https://jobs.lever.co/token)

------
Kabbage
Kabbage | Data Platform Engineer | Atlanta | Full Time| Mid-to-Senior Level

Enhance and extend our distributed data platform. We're using Kafka, Spark,
Druid, Samza, Flink. This is a particularly exciting phase for the company, as
Kabbage offers the only fully automated, online lending platform designed to
support continuous customer data monitoring.

Perks: Unlimited PTO, annual bonus, equity in company, full coverage of
individual benefits, daily catered lunches, snacks, beer on tap, cold-brewed
coffee, dog-friendly offer, onsite fitness classes, adjustable sit/stand
desks, and more.

Read more and apply here:
[https://www.kabbage.com/company/careers/job/649518](https://www.kabbage.com/company/careers/job/649518)

------
shrinksync
Amazon | Software Developer | Irvine, CA | Alexa Personalization

We're hiring 8-10 engineers on my team. Feel free to apply
here:[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/274873816](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/274873816)

------
quobastian
Quobyte | Berlin, Germany | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.quobyte.com/](https://www.quobyte.com/)

Quobyte is building the next-generation parallel file system: scalable, fault-
tolerant, and with high performance for file, block, and object storage. Our
customers use Quobyte for scientific and commercial HPC clusters, container
and OpenStack infrastructures, video and CGI clusters, and as a scalable
backend for SaaS products.

If you’re into systems, we’ve got it all: kernel, concurrency, network,
distributed algorithms, ...

Languages are C++, Java, and Python. We do whiteboard interviews and value
passion for coding.

Roles: Senior Software Engineer, Junior Software Engineer, Engineer in
Testing, QA Engineer, Support Engineer, Sales Engineer

Send your CV to: work@quobyte.com

We currently do not sponsor visas.

------
headcanon
FarmLogs (YC W12) | Ann Arbor, MI and Des Moines, IA | Onsite/Remote |
[https://farmlogs.com](https://farmlogs.com)

FarmLogs is inventing the future of farming. We build software to help farmers
grow more with less.

Our stack is predominantly Clojure and Python. Our domain involves data from
all over: soil samples, satellite imagery, radar, telematics from tractors,
temperature data, the list goes on.

We run 100% on Kubernetes, Docker, and AWS.

We have a strong preference for onsite candidates, but would accept a remote
candidate if they have experience working remotely before and are in the US.

We've got a handful of open positions, notably:

\- Android Developer

\- Engineering Manager

\- Senior Backend Engineer

\- Senior Frontend Engineer

\- Executive Assistant

\- VP of Operations & Finance

\- Product Manager

Come take a look! [https://farmlogs.com/jobs](https://farmlogs.com/jobs)

------
mleva
MongoDB -- NYC, Palo Alto, OR Remote | Lead Technical Writer | Full-Time |
Base + Pre-IPO Stock Options

We're growing our industry leading documentation team
([https://docs.mongodb.com/](https://docs.mongodb.com/)). Our Writers are
Engineers. They're hands-on with source code, write their own code examples or
sample applications, test documents, and develop and maintain their own build
system. Candidates should have experience with one or more of the following:
RDBMS or NoSQL databases, distributed systems, networking, or programming.

Any interest? Please reach out to me at Matt.Leva@MongoDB.com, or apply
directly at [http://grnh.se/e2yopw1](http://grnh.se/e2yopw1).

------
jjmiller
WePay | YCS09 | Redwood City, CA | Senior Software Engineers, Site Reliability
Engineers | ONSITE

We are looking for Sr. Software Engineers & SRE's to work on a handful of from
scratch, greenfield development projects -- developing new micro-services on
top of our new SOA to working on building our data infrastructure from the
ground up (Google Cloud Platform using Kafka, Airflow and BigQuery)...

We are looking strong problem solvers to join our rapidly growing team!

Curious to know what we’re working on here at WePay? Check out our engineering
blog

[https://wecode.wepay.com/](https://wecode.wepay.com/)

Any questions, email miller [at] wepay [dot] com - OR - Apply at
[https://go.wepay.com/careers](https://go.wepay.com/careers)

------
AnuPrakash
Dodge Data & Analytics|Software Business Analyst, Director, Technology
Operations, Senior Software Engineer (MuleSoft), |Hamilton, NJ| Onsite, Full
Time

Dodge Data & Analytics is North America’s leading provider of construction
project information and analytics. Building Product Manufacturers, Architects,
Engineers, Contractors, and firms that support them, leverage Dodge to
identify and pursue unseen growth opportunities and execute on those
opportunities through industry-wide workflow solutions supported by Dodge. We
are industry experts and forward-looking partners to many of the nation’s
construction and building product manufacturing leading companies. Whether
it’s on a local, regional or national level, we allow our clients to better
understand their markets, uncover and size hidden growth opportunities, and
pursue those opportunities. We do this by providing construction project
information, key insights into industry relationships and integrated workflow
tools. As we look ahead, we’re leveraging our 100-year-old legacy to reinvent
ourselves and help the industry meet the building challenges of the future.

To learn more, visit www.construction.com.

If interested in applying for these positions, please use the appropriate link
below:

software-business-analyst:
[https://dodge.breezy.hr/p/e7ee92120676](https://dodge.breezy.hr/p/e7ee92120676)

Director-technology-operations:
[https://dodge.breezy.hr/p/d220c8b93525](https://dodge.breezy.hr/p/d220c8b93525)

Senior-software-engineer-mulesoft:
[https://dodge.breezy.hr/p/39a1a7fdcfb5](https://dodge.breezy.hr/p/39a1a7fdcfb5)

Senior-software-engineer:
[https://dodge.breezy.hr/p/b2d512a553a4](https://dodge.breezy.hr/p/b2d512a553a4)

For all other openings, please visit our career page:
www.construction.com/jobs

------
rubiquity
MotionMD | Software Developers (Ruby/Rails) | San Diego, CA | Remote (US
only), Contract

MotionMD is a clinical workflow application for Orthopedic practices. We help
automate the paperwork for healthcare billing and inventory management so that
doctors can spend more time delivering great care to the patient. MotionMD is
a small software team inside of DJO Global, a 40 year old Orthopedic bracing
and surgical company. We are not a startup! :-)

The development team works remote all across the US with team members in every
US time zone. The app is built using Ruby (2.3) and Rails (4.2, soon 5.0!)
with primarily Backbone and Bootstrap on the front end. Our Rails app is going
on 9 years old and is very well maintained and continuously undergoing new
feature development. This is not legacy software!

We’re looking for people who value writing and reading maintainable code and
enjoy working on software that makes an impact. We're open to anyone with at
least 1 year of professional work in Ruby/Rails.

Our app is deployed on AWS and makes use of a lot of neat tools such as
Terraform, Ansible, and Packer.

We’re looking for people with the following traits: \- An approach to problem
solving that always starts and ends with the customer in mind

\- Ability to clarify or gather additional requirements

\- Familiar working with other people's code that might not be well understood
and taking the initiative to understand the problem and make it better

\- Uses frustrating code or development tools as an opportunity to make them
better

Here are some of our upcoming challenges:

\- Incrementally refactoring a significant amount of Backbone and CoffeeScript
to something (TypeScript? ES6 + Flow?) more maintainable

\- Helping our implementation team speed up the process of onboarding new
customers

\- Implementing a search index solution for encrypted patient data

Please email richard.bishop@djoglobal.com if you’re interested!

------
classyjim
Farmdrop - [https://farmdrop.workable.com/](https://farmdrop.workable.com/) \-
London, UK - Onsite - Permanent - Full-time. We recently closed our Series A
funding. Farmdrop represents a new economic approach to food retailing whereby
the benefits of cutting out the middle-men are shared between customers who
enjoy fresher, healthier food at lower prices, and smaller scale producers who
enjoy best-ever trading terms. We are supported by many in the food and
farming communities and backed by the entrepreneurs behind Asos, Love Film,
Zoopla, and Street Car. Tech stack Ruby, React, Redux. Current openings in
London - QA Automation Engineers. E-mail me direct at james@farmdrop.co.uk for
more information.

------
Ben-G
PlanGrid (YCW12) | San Francisco | Full-time, On-Site | Visa

We’re building software that is changing the construction process (think
GitHub for construction). Our users love our app because it helps them build
real things more efficiently. By joining our team you can influence product
decisions and work on interesting technical challenges (our client apps work
with GBs of blueprints and metadata). Our engineering teams are small;
whatever team you work on, you'll have a chance to have a big impact.

We’re hiring across all of our engineering teams: Android, Web, iOS, Windows,
Backend (Python).

You can see our job postings and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-
_Jgq1](https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-_Jgq1)

~~~
seventi9
[http://grnh.se/8fcutd](http://grnh.se/8fcutd)

link doesn't seem to work

edit corrected link :
[https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid](https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid)

------
neom
We're an early stage data management platform for city data. We allow cities
to integrate all of their disparate data from vendors (IoT, traffic cams,
SaaS) into one place, and provide the corresponding public/private streaming
APIs, think city as a service. 6 folks in the company, funded by samsung and
fontinalis ventures. Looking to add someone to eng. Stack is react, node,
postgres on AWS. NYC In Office STRONGLY preferred. Sal is dependent on
experience, but we're all currently between 80-110, .5 to 1% on the equity
side. I'm an early DigitalOcean employee my co founder contra built gulp.js -
dream hire would be someone who is comfortable enough with containers and
linux, but has a node/js core competency. john@stae.co

------
eirik
Disruptive Technologies | Software and DevOps Engineers | Norway |
[https://www.disruptive-technologies.com/](https://www.disruptive-
technologies.com/)

Disruptive Technologies are creating a full platform for Sensing as a Service,
that includes creating the hardware for our tiny wireless sensors. And an API
and web application that allows our customers to access the sensor data in
real time or look at historic aggregates.

We are looking for software and developer operations (infrastructure)
engineers, to help us build our software solution. Experience working with
parts of our stack is preferred.

What we use: * Go and Python * Google Cloud * Kubernetes * Git

Send a resume to im-in@disruptive-technologies.com, or contact me directly
(email in profile details).

------
jsadow
Scoop | Mobile & Backend Engineers, including lead roles | Full-time / Onsite
| San Francisco

Scoop is the country's largest carpooling platform, powering hundreds of
thousands of carpooler trips per month across the Bay Area and Seattle. If
you're interested in working on something that will change the lives of 100M
Americans _every single day_ \- Scoop might be the place for you.

We partner with major companies like Cisco, Tesla and Workday to get their
awesome people to work. And we empower commuters to upgrade to carpooling via
our top-rated native iOS and Android apps and our proprietary matching
algorithm. Really fun stuff.

We're growing fast and have openings for an Android lead, and various levels
of software engineers across the stack.

Apply now at jobs.lever.co/takescoop

------
zap-hod
Fabrick | Full-Stack software engineer | Paris, France | ONSITE, FULLTIME

Fabrick is a startup working on a platform that helps other companies
visualizing there data. We are building a SaaS software that absorb tons of
metrics and logs from company's application (Bank, IOT industry) and allow
users to monitor and visualize these data.

As a full-stack software engineer you'll take part of the design and the
implementation of the new functionalities. Our front is build with Angular 2,
and our back is mostly written in Scala using Play Framework and Akka Stream.
Data are stored in time-series databases and NoSQL databases. Some keywords :
Scala, Play, Akka, Angular 2, Docker, Kubernetes, Kafka, Elastic Search

If you're interested, send me an email at damien.charon[at]fabrick.io :)

------
bcohen123
Kensho Technologies | Data Scientists/Engineers across the stack | Full-
time/Onsite | Cambridge/NYC/DC

Kensho is a leading analytics and machine learning company serving the
financial, healthcare, and national security sectors. We are backed by
investors as diverse as Google, Goldman Sachs, and In-Q-Tel (the venture arm
of the CIA).

We recruit world-class engineers, data scientists, designers, scientists and
researchers, many of whom have PhDs in scientific disciplines. We have a
spectrum of opportunities in Harvard Square, New York City, and Washington,
D.C. for individuals with the right scientific and computing skills.

To see all open positions visit:
[https://www.kensho.com/careers](https://www.kensho.com/careers)

------
fesja
OnTruck | All Senior – Product Manager, Product Designer, Full-stack, Mobile |
Madrid (Spain) | Full-time, ONSITE [https://ontruck.com/work-with-
us/](https://ontruck.com/work-with-us/)

Hi, this is Javier, VP of Product. We are hiring for many positions. We are 35
people right now. 95% of us seniors.

We are disrupting the logistics sector in Europe, we are growing like crazy
and we are backed by top investors from London and Berlin.

We follow really good agile and product processes. Look at our Product Process
for example [https://nerds.ontruck.com/the-product-process-at-
ontruck-e25...](https://nerds.ontruck.com/the-product-process-at-
ontruck-e2578222a87d)

You can write me directly at javier@

------
subblue
HyperDigtial [https://hyper.digital](https://hyper.digital) | Senior Full-
stack Javascript Developer | Edinburgh, Scotland | Onsite, full-time
(Javascript, React)

We are creating original approaches to interactively explore knowledge and
information that reveal new insights and experiences of value.

We're a small software company with significant backing from our Berlin based
parent company looking to add a fifth developer to the Edinburgh team. All our
projects are very visually orientated, built with React, Redux, Immutable.js,
WebGL for the front-end with Node.js and Postgresql for the backend.

Further details at: [https://hyper.digital/exp-js-
dev](https://hyper.digital/exp-js-dev)

------
arc-may-2017
Arctan | Developer | Arlington, VA | Full Time | ONSITE

We are a small, independent research and development firm. We have a diverse
portfolio, including applied game theory, information theory, and data fusion.
We offer a high degree of independence and responsibility. Interns are
welcome.

We are have two immediate opportunities for developers with a strong
mathematical/statistical background (regardless of degree status). You should
be very comfortable on the command line, and be interested/able to learn new
programming languages quickly. The projects include: programming embedded and
mobile devices; software-based human-model interface and visualization; and
simulation/V&V.

Don't hesitate to reach out via the email address provided on our website (see
profile).

~~~
nravic
Hey, I'm a Mech/Aero engineering sophomore in the States with a bunch of
computing experience in the fields you've mentioned (specifically in the
software-based human-model interface). Would I be eligible for an internship
position? I can drop you an email with my qualifications if you're interested.

~~~
arc-may-2017
We would be very interested. We have had great experiences with both Mech and
Aero engineering students.

~~~
nravic
Sent!

------
ylaine
Finch Therapeutics | Data Scientist | Somerville, MA (Boston area) | ONSITE,
full-time

Finch creates microbial therapeutics, defined communities of bacteria that
manipulate the human microbiome to treat disease. Building on the success of
fecal transplants for treating C. difficile infection, we're working both to
uncover the mechanisms of action to make treatments more robust and effective,
and to discover how this kind of microbiome manipulation can treat other
diseases.

Our Data Science team develops tools and intuition to extract biological
meaning from low-sample, high-feature microbial data from human clinical
samples. Open positions include:

\- Machine learning/biological systems modeling \- Computational biologist \-
Database developer

Apply online at finchtherapeutics.com/jobs

------
rachel_lim
Carousell | Backend Software Engineer | Singapore | Full-time

Carousell ([http://carousell.com/app](http://carousell.com/app)) is a mobile
classifieds app that makes selling as easy as taking a photo, buying as simple
as chatting. With over 57 million listings, we are one of the world’s largest
and fastest growing marketplaces. Carousell began in Singapore and has spread
to 19 cities around the world. Carousell has also been ranked as the top
Lifestyle and Shopping app in Singapore, Taiwan, and Hong Kong and was awarded
Google Play Best Local App 2016 in Singapore.

Carousell is looking for a Backend Software Engineer to work on building the
simplest buying and selling experience on our mobile application. Your
responsibilities would be to: -Design and build scalable REST APIs for the
Carousell marketplace platform. -Work with the Android, iOS, web, product and
design teams to build innovative, robust, and easy-to-use features for our
users. -Work with infrastructure team on performance profiling and
optimisation. -Write clean, testable code with unit tests. -Participate in
code reviews to maintain a high-quality code culture.

Requirements: -Degree in Computer Science, Software Engineering or other
equivalent degrees/experience -5+ years experience in software development
-Deep experience in Python, Django/Flask, RESTful APIs -Excellent knowledge of
RDBMS and object caches such as PostgreSQL, Memcached, Redis and knowledge of
how to design, tune and optimise SQL queries and caching strategies
-Experience in building large, scalable distributed systems with good
understanding of microservices architecture and associated principles
-Experience with TDD/BDD and agile methodologies

Good to have: -Experience using Elasticsearch -Experience using RabbitMQ,
Kafka and microservices-based architecture -Knowledge and experience in
building distributed, asynchronous task systems

Apply now at [http://grnh.se/ou4qd81](http://grnh.se/ou4qd81)

Contact: sakshi.malani@thecarousell.com

------
mrud
Rapid7 | Belfast, Northern Ireland / Cambridge, MA / Dublin, Ireland / Los
Angeles, CA | Software Engineer, Platform Delivery | Full-Time - ONSITE

Rapid7 is probably known best as the company behind metasploit. While Rapid7
is a security company you will not have to be a security expert to work with
us. See
[https://www.rapid7.com/company/jobs.jsp](https://www.rapid7.com/company/jobs.jsp)
for the complete list of job openings.

All these jobs are for Platform Delivery, our version of SRE. We run on AWS
and use everything from convection (our DSL for cloudformation) to terraform
to ansible. What ever is the best tool for the job.

If you are interested feel free to reach out directly to udangel@rapid7.com

------
ethanjdiamond
98point6 | Seattle, WA | Mobile Software Engineer - iOS/Android | On-Site |
Full time | [https://www.98point6.com/](https://www.98point6.com/)

98point6 is building the next generation of primary care by changing the
relationship between healthcare and technology. By uniting leading-edge data
science with Board Certified Physicians we are working to make primary care
more convenient, accessible, and affordable.

We're building out a small team of native mobile engineers to develop a
patient-facing platform.

Join us today!
[https://jobs.lever.co/98point6/73ee1a0a-1552-4033-ad2a-a059e...](https://jobs.lever.co/98point6/73ee1a0a-1552-4033-ad2a-a059e971adae)

------
danielamc
Uken Games| Toronto |Onsite | Full time

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services (SOA) that underly all of our games. Primary
tech is JVM, AWS, MySQL, but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, Spark and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is either Unity.

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
ianthompson
Angle Technologies | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

[http://www.angle-tech.com/careers.html](http://www.angle-
tech.com/careers.html)

Angle Technologies is a virtual reality startup building a handcrafted
universe, supported by a novel GPU engine. We have a number of open roles, but
looking especially for folks with real-time networking, ML, or GPGPU
experience.

Networking background includes:

\+ Built your own UDP protocol layer, both peer-to-per and server-to-client

\+ Used ranged of serialization tools, from protobufs to flatbuffers, to
custom DSLs

\+ Built client-side prediction and lag compensation systems to mask latency

ML background includes:

\+ Familiar with the internals of Tensorflow/Caffe/Theano or similar
frameworks

\+ Up to date with state of the art texture synthesis and style transfer

\+ Excited to translate 2d ML techniques to 3d

------
phillytom
Sailthru | Data Platform Engineer, Reliability Engineer, Engineering Manager |
New York, NY | ONSITE

Sailthru helps marketers personalize their communications with their customers
and subscribers across web, email and mobile. We use large data sets to help
put content in front of people that they want to see. We power real-time
messaging, automation and analytics for the world’s largest ecom and media
brands.

We're looking for people to join our team in these roles:

* data engineer - SQL and no-SQL experience, MongoDB experience is a plus

* site reliability engineer

* engineering manager

Any questions, please email me tjanofsky at sailthru.com

See our full list of open roles and descriptions:
[http://www.sailthru.com/careers/list/](http://www.sailthru.com/careers/list/)

------
bsingh4
Symplicity | Software Engineer, Full Stack | Washington, DC (Arlington, VA) |
ONSITE, VISA, [https://symplicity.com](https://symplicity.com)

Symplicity has helped guide more than 26 million students to their dream
career. We build the world’s leading campus recruiting software deployed at
over 1,100 colleges and also tools to help recruiters land entry-level talent
at these universities.

Our stack: PHP, Typescript, Slim, MySQL, Angular, ElasticSearch

Interview process is a phone screen, then onsite interview with a take-home
coding exercise.

Learn more at [https://www.symplicity.com/about/join-
us](https://www.symplicity.com/about/join-us)

Interested in chatting? Email engineering-careers@symplicity.com

------
niall0c
Genospace | Software Developer (Precision Medicine Platform) | Cambridge, MA |
Full Time Onsite
[http://careers.genospace.com/](http://careers.genospace.com/)

Genospace is seeking Product Engineers who are excited at the prospect of
solving novel problems. We are looking for engineers with a holistic view of
product development capable of innovating across our platform. As a Product
Engineer your work will impact patients at the most critical junctures in
their lives, researchers seeking to make advances based on a sea of high-
dimensional data, physicians deploying personalized medicine in everyday
practice, and laboratories conducting some of the most advanced analyses in
the world.

------
jaredtking
Invoiced | Backend Software Engineer | Austin, TX | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://invoiced.com](https://invoiced.com)

Invoiced is a startup that helps companies modernize and automate their
billing processes. We work with companies that have high-volume or complex
billing processes that typically break other billing systems.

We are looking for employee #1, a top-notch backend engineer, that will help
us grow and keep up with customer demand. The ideal candidate should be
comfortable shipping production-level code in a fast-moving environment. We
are currently a team of two developers supporting over 5,000 businesses that
rely on our software to get paid.

What we use: PHP, Go, AWS, Git, AngularJS

We want to hear from you: founders@invoiced.com

------
czcar
TradeGecko | Singapore / Toronto | ONSITE
[https://tradegecko.com](https://tradegecko.com) \- we're building tools to
power commerce companies, we get to help 10s of 1000s entrepreneurs build
amazing businesses with tech. We want people that love understanding and
helping businesses scale.

Positions: 1. Senior Backend / Full-stack Engineers / Rails / JS. 2. VP of
Engineering

Stack: Rails, Ember.js (we're not precious about your exp.)

Interview process: 1. Phone/Skype screen, 2. Small Engineering Project, 3.
Culture-fit interview, 4. Go/no-go

Visit:
[https://tradegecko.workable.com/j/86A2AD311A](https://tradegecko.workable.com/j/86A2AD311A)

------
meiparsable
Parsable - San Francisco,CA & Vancouver,BC - Full Time Onsite

Parsable is a mobile collaboration and workflow platform (Product Video:
[http://goo.gl/68hyJb](http://goo.gl/68hyJb))

Company Culture: [https://goo.gl/Tw5Kq1](https://goo.gl/Tw5Kq1)

We're looking for Android, Backend Eng, Backend Team Lead and others:

All Openings: [https://goo.gl/hkVQS2](https://goo.gl/hkVQS2)

Yaletown, Vancouver: \- Sr. Product Designer \- Sr iOS Engineer \- Sr. Product
Manager

SoMa, San Francisco: \- Android Eng \- Mobile Eng Lead \- Sr Backend Eng \-
Backend Eng Lead \- Product Designer \- Sr Recruiter \- Demand Generation
Leader \- Sales Development Rep \- Sr Product Manager

------
edwintorok
Citrix | Cambridge, UK | Full-time | On-site

"Citrix's XenServer team has an opening for a talented software engineer,
contributing to the Datapath areas – Storage & Graphics Virtualisation - at
the heart of the XenServer virtualization platform"

More details: [https://jobs.citrix.com/job/CITRA00588736/Linux-Datapath-
Dev...](https://jobs.citrix.com/job/CITRA00588736/Linux-Datapath-Development-
Engineer)

I've gone through the interview process myself recently, it is an interesting
and fun experience: questions tailored to the skills listed on your resume,
and situations you'd encounter during the course of your job.

Interested in applying for the role? Email edvin.torok@citrix.com

------
wandersnap
Wandersnap | Bali, Indonesia | Full-time | Onsite

We connect travelers with local snappers to capture selfie-free holiday
moments. Covering 30+ destinations around Asia. For every booking, $5 goes
towards training low-opportunity youth in photography, so they too can create
art for a living.

Our founding team includes experts in marketing, technology, and product, with
successful entrepreneurial exits under their belts. We are looking for an
equally talented developers to help us take our platform to the next level.
You either live in Indonesia or you are willing to relocate.

Roles

\- Front-end developer: React, Redux, React-Native

\- Back-end developer: Node, golang, elixir, aws lamda, php, postgresql

Apply: join@wandersnap.co

[https://www.wandersnap.co](https://www.wandersnap.co)

------
msprague
Guidebook | San Francisco, CA | Fulltime, ONSITE, VISA transfer | Software
Engineer--Android

At Guidebook, we’re developing mobile apps to help organizations of all types
connect with their audiences. Now, at 6 years old, we’ve powered over 20,000
events, conferences, and guides. On average, we serve hundreds of thousands of
users per week, and some of our more popular events can attract tens of
thousands by themselves. We are looking for an enthusiastic, experienced
Android Engineer to join our team.

Best way to apply is to head over to our careers page and mention that you saw
this on HN :) [https://guidebook.com/careers/#open-
positions](https://guidebook.com/careers/#open-positions)

------
evensteven01
Simons Foundation | Front End Software Engineer | Onsite/Full time | New York
City, NY

Simons Foundation exists to support basic - or discovery-driven - scientific
research. We do this through direct grants in four areas: Mathematics and
Physical Sciences, Life Sciences, Autism Research (SFARI), and Education &
Outreach.

We're creating software to support Simons Foundation's mission. What we're
looking for: Passion, React, Redux, Single Page App experience, webpack,
Django, APIs.

Find out more at [https://www.simonsfoundation.org/about-
us/jobs/](https://www.simonsfoundation.org/about-us/jobs/)

Our stack: React, Redux, D3, Django, AWS, Jenkins, Behave.

Email me at sford@simonsfoundation.org if interested.

------
jonnyarnold89
Trussle | London | Full-time | Onsite

Hi, I'm Jonny and I'm a software engineer at Trussle, a start-up offering free
online mortgage advice. I have also taken on the job of finding new people to
join our team!

We've just closed a £4.5m funding round and now we want to grow the Product
Development team - designers, product managers, software engineers and QA - so
we can do more, better and quicker.

There's more detail about all of the roles we're looking for on our Product
Development blog:
[http://trussle.github.io/jobs/](http://trussle.github.io/jobs/) \- you can
even apply for them on the site :O

If you have any questions, get in touch with us via work@trussle.com or tweet
us @TrussleTech!

------
kubatyszko
ZestFinance | Sr. Devops Engineer | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE ,
[https://www.zestfinance.com/careers.html](https://www.zestfinance.com/careers.html)

Responsibilities

    
    
       * Serve as a primary point responsible the overall health, performance, and capacity of our business systems
       * Assist in the roll-out and deployment of new releases to facilitate our rapid iteration and constant growth
       * Develop tools to improve our ability to rapidly deploy and effectively monitor our application stack.
       * Work closely with software engineers to ensure our applications are designed with "operability" in mind
       * Participate in a 24x7 on call rotation
       * Ensure high reliability of our services
    

Qualifications

    
    
       * Prior experience in an enterprise facing technical operations role
       * 5+ years in a UNIX-based operations role
       * Deep UNIX/Linux systems knowledge and/or systems administration background managing large business critical deployments
       * Strong troubleshooting skills that span systems, network, and code
       * Demonstrated programming skills in one or more of: Python, Ruby, Java, C, Shell
       * Experience (not mandatory) with cloud technologies such as AWS, Google Cloud
       * Previous experience in financial institutions highly welcome
    

About Zest

ZestFinance, Inc. applies its unique credit-decisioning technology platform —
based on data science and machine learning — to help lenders effectively
predict credit risk so they can increase revenues, reduce risk and ensure
compliance. ZestFinance was founded in 2009 by Douglas Merrill and a team of
former Google employees with the mission of making fair and transparent credit
available to everyone.

Apply here:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?aj=oLmP4fwK&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?aj=oLmP4fwK&s=Hacker_News)

For other openings visit:
[https://www.zestfinance.com/careers.html](https://www.zestfinance.com/careers.html)

------
shivaas
Remitly | Full-stack Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | Full-time, ONSITE

We're looking for a Full-Stack Engineer to help us build and grow the next
version of the Remitly customer support and risk products. There is no
shortage of opportunity in this domain spanning customer service automation,
machine learning, service architecture design, scaling and performance and
front-end development.

Technologies include Java, React, Neo4j, PHP, Redshift, Prometheus.

Interview process: Phone screen followed by your choice of a half-day onsite
loop or a take-home exercise plus a short on-site loop.

Apply here:
[https://www.remitly.com/us/en/careers/634461](https://www.remitly.com/us/en/careers/634461)

------
remitlycsrp
Remitly | Full-stack Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | Full-time, ONSITE

We're looking for a Full-Stack Engineer to help us build and grow the next
version of the Remitly customer support and risk products. There is no
shortage of opportunity in this domain spanning customer service automation,
machine learning, service architecture design, scaling and performance and
front-end development.

Technologies include Java, React, Neo4j, PHP, Redshift, Prometheus.

Interview process: Phone screen followed by your choice of a half-day onsite
loop or a take-home exercise plus a short on-site loop.

Apply here:
[https://www.remitly.com/us/en/careers/634461](https://www.remitly.com/us/en/careers/634461)

------
thinkmorebetter
PeerStreet | Ruby Engineers | Los Angeles, CA | Full-time, Onsite & Remote

[https://www.peerstreet.com](https://www.peerstreet.com)

PeerStreet is a well-funded fintech startup in Los Angeles and we are looking
for mid-senior level full stack engineers to help us build the future of real
estate finance. We're an agile team of 11 engineers that take pride in
software craftsmanship and our ability to quickly deliver value to our users.
Our current stack is primarily Ruby/Rails, Vue.js, Postgres and Redis.

To learn more about the role, please use our careers page:
[https://info.peerstreet.com/careers/](https://info.peerstreet.com/careers/)

------
entrecs
Entre Computer Services | Full Stack Developer | Rochester, NY | Full-time |
Onsite | www.entrecs.com

Entre provides a fast-paced team-oriented environment. We take on a large
variety of work including web applications, web sites and mobile/desktop
applications. Work on the latest tech with excellent opportunities for career
growth.

Required Experience: 2+ years of experience in the following areas: \- ASP
.NET - .NET MVC / WebAPI - HTML5/CSS3 - JavaScript - SQL Server - IoC / DI
frameworks 2+ years experience in at least one of the following JavaScript
frameworks: \- Angular - Backbone - Ember - Knockout - React

Send resume to: hrdept@entrecs.com * mention HACKERNEWS in the subject to
ensure your resume is reviewed by the appropriate team.

------
DoubleMalt
handcheque | Senior Backend/Frontend/Embedded | Vienna, Austria | Full Time,
Remote Possible

handcheque ([https://handcheque.com/](https://handcheque.com/)) will simplify
the wallet by combining all payment and loyalty cards into one. We are
currently raising a seed round and are looking for principal engineers in the
three main areas of development who would report directly to the CTO (me).

We have a hardware prototype that is working and agreements with MasterCard in
place.

Our stack will be:

Backend: Clojure/Cassandra/Docker

Frontend: Ionic or React(Native)

Embedded: TI MSP430 and CC2640

If you are interested just mail me at christoph.witzany@handcheque.com

At that time we are only interested in people to join the team as full time
employes. Please no consultnacies :)

------
emmi
Moz| Software Engineer, Index Team| Seattle, WA| Onsite, Fulltime,
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/moz/jobs/603984?gh_jid=603984#....](https://boards.greenhouse.io/moz/jobs/603984?gh_jid=603984#.WQkX1hLyvdQ)

As Moz's web indexing team, we deal with petabytes of data and trillions of
records. We're a small team that believes in punching above our weight. As the
team's fourth engineer, you'll build novel approaches to big data in a low-
process environment. Technologies used includes C++, AWS, and Linux. Company
is profitable, well capitalized, and well positioned to make effective use of
your efforts. Generous pay and benefits.

------
tyscorp
Woopra | Back-end Engineer, Front-end Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-
time, ONSITE

Based in San Francisco, Woopra is a real-time customer analytics service that
delivers a comprehensive view of the customer to help companies create better
experiences.

Woopra unites customer data from your company's web, mobile, CRM, email
automation, help desk, and more, to build a single and complete profile for
each customer. This data is then used as the foundation for creating better
customer experiences through optimization and personalization.

See [https://www.woopra.com/careers/](https://www.woopra.com/careers/) for
open positions. Please mention hackernews when you submit your application.

------
kinduff
Wizeline | Guadalajara, México | Onsite | Full-Time | Software Engineer

Wizeline is looking for an awesome Software Engineer to work with 50 fortune
companies and build software with great impact. Wizeline is a company that is
thriving, transparent, has a progressive culture and likes to mix cultures and
other disciplines. Using the right tools for the right job, but always looking
forward to test new technology. Send your resumé to alejandro @ wizeline.com.

About Wizeline:- Wizeline is a start up founded in 2013, by an Ex-Googler, and
founder of Ooyala Bismarck Lepe, since he has mexican family he decided to bet
right on the city of Guadalajara to start building this innovative company.

keywords:- React, JS, Javascript, Redux, Go, Machine Learning, ES6

------
adrianmacneil
Cruise Automation | San Francisco | ONSITE

We're building the world's largest fleet of self driving cars, and we're
testing in 3 cities across the US. We focus our testing on solving the hardest
challenges first (e.g. city driving in SF). We have the software engineering
skills, funding, and manufacturing ability to make self driving cars a
reality!

We're looking for

* C++ engineers (prior robotics experience a plus, but not necessary)

* Backend/Frontend/Full Stack Engineers

* Site Reliability Engineers

* Senior Android Engineer

If you have 5+ years experience, and are interested in Cruise but not sure
where you would fit, or which role to apply to, feel free to reach out to me
via HN profile.

[https://getcruise.com/careers](https://getcruise.com/careers)

------
dash488
The Black Tux | Los Angeles, CA (Santa Monica) |
[https://theblacktux.com/](https://theblacktux.com/)

The Black Tux is rethinking the way traditional suit and tuxedo rental is
done. Making renting a tuxedo the convenient, enjoyable, and stylish
experience it should be.

We’re currently looking for a Senior Software Engineer | 6+ years experience;
heavy emphasis on Python, Javascript; will work with micro-services, graffQL
and eCommerce order models |
[https://jobs.lever.co/theblacktux/3d9be859-ebba-49da-8704-f8...](https://jobs.lever.co/theblacktux/3d9be859-ebba-49da-8704-f88e28836242)

Email lauren@theblacktux.com with questions.

------
BCharlie
GE Power | Sr. Software Security Programmer | Atlanta, GA USA |
[http://www.ge.com/careers/opportunities?keyword=2749772](http://www.ge.com/careers/opportunities?keyword=2749772)

 __About us __: We 're a new team of software engineers focused on helping the
business build secure software on GE's Predix platform (predix.io).

 __About the role __:

We build security tools for development teams (CI/CD security plugins,
platform scanners, log aggregators), security focused libraries (2 factor
authentication, OAuth wrappers, encryption wrappers), and anything else that
might help our teams be more secure.

We also embed directly with product teams as security focused developers -
ensuring user stories around security are being implemented, teaching
developers about secure coding, and building the most sensitive parts of our
critical applications.

 __Technology focus areas __: GE is a big company, and we support teams that
use all sorts of languages, frameworks, and technologies. The most frequent
technologies we work with are:

* Java with SpringBoot * Angular * Polymer * Node

Other languages I am seeing more of: Python, Ruby, Elixer, Go When we build
internal tooling, we pick the best tools for the job.

 __What we look for __: Great programmers who love security and understand
secure coding. Experience with the technologies listed above, CI /CD, TDD, and
general development best practices is key.

If you love to code, understand how to find, exploit, and fix vulnerabilities
in web apps, and want to help us build security tooling and improve app, I'd
love to chat!

 __Apply __You can find the full job posting
at[http://www.ge.com/careers/opportunities?keyword=2749772](http://www.ge.com/careers/opportunities?keyword=2749772),
or go to ge.com/careers and search for job number 2749772

You can also just reach out to me with questions!

------
theyCallMeSwift
Major League Hacking (MLH) | Full Stack Engineer | New York, NY | Full-time |
Onsite

Major League Hacking (MLH) facilitates hundreds of weekend long hackathons for
some of the smartest students you’ll ever meet. Every year, more than 65,000
students create amazing things at MLH hackathons and we provide the framework
to make it all happen. We work with great partners like Dell, Oculus, and
Amazon to give the students great experiences. Better still, we’re a mission
driven B Corp, committed to responsibly serving the world.

Apply: [https://careers.mlh.io/jobs/product/full-stack-
engineer/](https://careers.mlh.io/jobs/product/full-stack-engineer/)

------
guepe
Synopsys | Senior R&D Engineer | Marlboro, MA | ONSITE, www.synopsys.com

The ZeBu emulation team part of Verification Group is hiring C++ engineers
with a taste for complex challenges: scaling algorithms (we compile largest
designs in the world), data-structures, heuristics, multi-threading. A bonus
for some digital EE knowledge, but that's not a requirement (at all). Salary
is one from a big EDA company, growth of the business unit opens up nice
possibilities for personal career.

Send your resume to elepercq@synopsys.com More info on ZeBu:
[https://www.synopsys.com/verification/emulation.html](https://www.synopsys.com/verification/emulation.html)

------
anuccio
FOSSA | Software Engineer | [http://fossa.io](http://fossa.io) | San
Francisco, CA | Full-time ONSITE

FOSSA provides the technology to help organizations understand what’s in their
code and automate license tracking/compliance without slowing development.

The job: Spend your day hacking and modeling the sophisticated behavior of
open source build systems and package managers like Gradle, Maven, YARN, pip,
npm, go get, and more. On a small team, you will design opinionated systems in
a variety of languages (JS-heavy) to analyze, graph and understand the
universe of software packages, dependencies and builds at large scale.

Please send your resume to alex@fossa.io and mention Hacker News.

------
erik_p
GreatSchools | Oakland, CA | ONSITE | Full Time Software Engineer (Ruby on
Rails & React)

GreatSchools is a national non-profit that reaches half the families with
children in the US.

GreatSchools is looking for a talented and energetic software engineer with a
focus on web development to join our team.

You need to be able to produce high-quality, maintainable code and mobile
responsive web interfaces. If you can do that and want to work on a team of
passionate engineers who enjoy finding creative solutions to problems
together, then this is the job for you!

[http://www.greatschools.org/gk/careers/#software-
engineer](http://www.greatschools.org/gk/careers/#software-engineer)

------
eof
Ixis Digital | Burlington, VT | Fulltime, ONSITE | Junior and Senior Dev
positions.

Ixis is hiring both senior and junior dev roles. We work primarily with
Javscript, but R experience is a significant plus. We are building analytics
implementations with Adobe and Google Analytics, as well as our own home-grown
lambda-based solution.

Our work consists of gathering and analyzing data to inform strategy for our
clients. We also provide broad sweeping consulting for everything digital (dev
work, SEM, SEO, tag work, vendor vetting, etc).

The ideal candidates will be able to wear many hats and have data-specific
career goals.

[http://ixisdigital.com/careers/](http://ixisdigital.com/careers/)

------
Poilon
Krawd is hiring in Paris ! You want to build a challenging and awesomely well
designed software from scratch to help people be more productive with a really
competitive salary ? The job is for you !

We are an 8 people startup that just raised money from a well known Google
leader.

Our stack is

    
    
      - Rails API backend with multi-tenant
    
      - React/Redux/Typescript and project to add ELM on our SPA
    
      - NodeJS + Websocket for Realtime
    
      - Amazon SQS
    
      - Full Heroku pipeline
    
    

We are looking for different onsite full-time roles, open for freelancers too

    
    
      - Front-end developer
    
      - Front-end lead developer
    
      - Full-stack developers
    
    

If you have any question, please contact us @ poilon@krawd.com

------
msilvey
Womply | DevOps Engineer | SF, PDX | ONSITE,
[https://womply.com/](https://womply.com/)

Womply makes software to make small/medium business life easier.

The DevOps team manages AWS infrastructure with Puppet and a fair bit of
Python code.

We work with a series of microservices written in Java or Ruby.

Our data tends to live in PostgreSQL, Cassandra, or MySQL.

The role is further described here: [https://www.womply.com/jobs-
sanfrancisco?gh_jid=146642](https://www.womply.com/jobs-
sanfrancisco?gh_jid=146642)

We are also hiring on many other fronts:
[http://www.womply.com/jobs/](http://www.womply.com/jobs/)

------
jluxenberg
Pawprint | Jr. Developer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite Fulltime

[https://www.getpawprint.com/](https://www.getpawprint.com/)

Pawprint is the official medical record for pets. Join us and help pet owners
everywhere keep their companions happy and healthy!

Our platform handles all the paperwork needed to connect pet parents with
veterinarians and service providers (groomers, daycares, boarders).

We're the #1 pet health app in the app store and have organically grown to
30,000+ pets. We source medical records from 4,600+ veterinarians (15% of US
vets).

Experience with Python, Node.js, and Ruby is a plus, but we're most focused on
finding motivated hackers with a desire to grow.

Drop me a line at jared@getpawprint.com.

------
ticketcityDev
TicketCity | .net developer | node.js developer (multiple positions) | Austin
| Fulltime, onsite | [https://www.ticketcity.com/careers-at-
ticketcity.html](https://www.ticketcity.com/careers-at-ticketcity.html)

We are building new products for the secondary ticketing industry that will
evolve the ticket buying experience. Our stack includes: Javascript, jQuery,
React, MS-SQL, ElasticSearch, Node.js, .NET and we're looking for help with
all of it.

Interview process: Typically, one phone call, two in-person interviews with
team lead and some of the developers you'd be working with, finally a short
conversation with someone from upper management.

------
tlrobinson
Metabase | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, REMOTE, FULL-TIME |
[http://www.metabase.com/](http://www.metabase.com/)

We're a small team building open source business intelligence tools with a
strong focus on user experience.

React + Redux + ES6 frontend, Clojure backend. Nearly all of the work we do is
open source. We're looking to hire strong frontend, backend, or generalist
engineers.

If you love open source, building beautiful products, and working with data,
apply at [http://www.metabase.com/jobs](http://www.metabase.com/jobs)

~~~
ezekg
You listed remote here, but your job page says candidates that aren't based in
SF are considered a consultant/contract gig--is that correct, or do you have
FT remote positions available? Would love to chat if you do.

------
transfix
Transfix | Front-end Engineers | NYC | On-site

Transfix is creating a marketplace to connect shippers with truck drivers.
We're in a $400B industry that's ripe for automation. We're dedicated to
reducing the amount of miles being wasted by optimizing the way shipments are
handled from creation to delivery.

We're looking for mid-sr front-end engineers to join our team!

Tech stack: Aurelia.js, react.js, es6, ruby on rails, postgres, AWS

Process: Recruiter Screen (20min) > Tech Screen (1-1.5hrs) > On-site Interview
(3-4hrs)

If interested, please apply on our jobs site
([https://jobs.lever.co/transfix](https://jobs.lever.co/transfix)) or reach
out to me at michelle@transfix.io

------
nexus-uw
sixt4.io | JS and/or C# API Developer | Toronto, Canada | Onsite, Full-time

We are a well capitalized tech startup based in downtown Toronto working on
solutions to complex problems in the Travel Industry. We are passionate about
software development and we are continuously seeking the sharpest minds to
help grow our team. If you are looking to do the best work of your career in a
collaborative team environment, send us your CV with a cover letter indicating
why you feel you are an excellent candidate for this opportunity.

[http://sixt4.io/jobs/](http://sixt4.io/jobs/)

ps: please include the word 'banana' in either your resume or cover letter

------
keithelder
Location: Detroit, MI Company: Quicken Loans Remote: Yes (Sr. level team
members) Interns: we hire about 1200 a summer, feel free to apply! Number of
openings in technology: around 200

Our interview process varies depending on job. Nothing out of the ordinary.

I've been there 13 years, it is a great place to work.

Positions available? All types. Full stack engineers, Data gurus, Big Data,
Analysts, Server, Cloud, PMs, QA, QE, Architects, etc.

Check out our benefits, culture (which is amazing) and details at
[http://quickenloanscareers.com](http://quickenloanscareers.com) and email me
directly at keithelder@quickenloans.com with a simple resume and I'll get it
fast tracked. Thanks.

------
megannunes
Vinsight | UI/UX Developer | SF |
[https://www.vinsight.co/](https://www.vinsight.co/)

Improve and implement new features into Vinsight's web application. Take
requirements set forward by user research and implement key features in
application. Work with product team of engineers, scientists and developers to
visualize important data related to crop yield forecasting. Get exposure into
agriculture and learn how data can help today's farmers.

Skills: Python, Javascript, Data Visualization, PostgreSQL, Geographic
Information System (GIS), Flask, Github, HTML5 & CSS3, React.js, Data Mapping

Interested in chatting email: info@vinsight.co

------
Kabbage
Kabbage | Lead DevOps Engineer | Atlanta | Full Time

Lead the Kabbage DevOps team to transform our existing infrastructure into a
fully automated environment, evangelizing the concepts of “Infrastructure as
Code” and growing the DevOps mindset at Kabbage.

Perks: Unlimited PTO, annual bonus, equity in company, full coverage of
individual benefits, daily catered lunches, snacks, beer on tap, cold-brewed
coffee, dog-friendly offer, onsite fitness classes, adjustable sit/stand
desks, and more.

Read more and apply here:
[https://www.kabbage.com/company/careers/job/679443](https://www.kabbage.com/company/careers/job/679443)

------
zachshefska
MarketSmart | Full Stack Developer | College Park, MD | ONSITE, Full-time,
[https://imarketsmart.com/](https://imarketsmart.com/)

MarketSmart is like HubSpot, SurveyMonkey and Tableau mixed together and
specially designed for nonprofits to help their fundraisers zero-in on the
wealthiest and most passionate prospective donors.

There’s a start-up vibe here but we are profitable and our growth is stable
(+32% in 2016, +25% in 2015 and this year we are aiming to grow by 50%+).
There are 1.5 million nonprofits in the United States alone. So, with fewer
than 200 customers spending an average of about $25,000/year each, there is
lots of room for expansion. We are well funded and already have many of the
most recognized charities around the world as clients (in four countries).

We are looking for someone with technical chops and leadership abilities;
someone who enjoys collaborating and teaching others, is hungry, eager to grow
and wants to develop products that will make the world a better place.

Technical qualifications:

    
    
      -Experience developing scalable and high-performing Python web applications
      -Flask (or similar experience with other Python web frameworks) for rapidly developing web applications
      -Experience with REST based APIs consumption and creation
      -Strong database skills with MySQL, PostgreSQL, etc.
      -Deep commitment to test-driven development
      -Experience working with HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, and jQuery
      -Experience working with JavaScript framework AngularJS
      -Familiarity with Amazon Web Services
      -Experience with container services like Docker
    

Our hiring process is a bit unique. If you’re interested in this position,
please fill our our short survey here: [https://imarketsmart.com/careers/open-
positions/survey/](https://imarketsmart.com/careers/open-positions/survey/) or
reach out to me via email - zshefska (at) imarketsmart.com.

After completing the survey we’ll want to set up a phone call. After that, if
all goes well we’ll most likely ask you to come in and meet our team.

------
biancaalves
AUTO1 ([https://www.auto1.com/en](https://www.auto1.com/en)) | Berlin, Germany
| Java |Full-time, Onsite | Visa Sponsor

AUTO1 is looking for REST and microservices enthusiasts to join the fastest
engineering team of 2016 in Berlin.

More details here:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oTdE4fwy&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oTdE4fwy&s=Hacker_News)

Send your CV to: bianca.alves@auto1.com

We have several Engineering job openings (PHP, Frontend, QA, Mobile), check
our career page:
[https://www.auto1.com/en/jobs](https://www.auto1.com/en/jobs)

------
santinoboffa
QUBIT | LONDON | ONSITE | SENIOR PRODUCT ENGINEER (FULL STACK JAVASCRIPT) |
VISA SPONSORSHIP AND RELOCATION COSTS PROVIDED

We are looking for a passionate Senior Product Engineer (Fullstack
Javascript). Currently using React, Redux and Flux and looking for someone
keen to work on server side technologies including node.js, Dataflow, Docker
and Mesos.

We will consider visa sponsorship for the right candidate.

More details here -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/qubit/jobs/130919?gh_jid=130919...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/qubit/jobs/130919?gh_jid=130919...).

Check out some of the links to our work via the job description.

Please send your resume direct to santino@qubit.com

------
dheera
Robby Technologies | Palo Alto, CA | [http://robby.io](http://robby.io)

We are a YC S16 startup building self-driving robots to deliver food,
groceries, and packages autonomously to users' doorsteps. Robby Technologies
was founded by MIT PhDs in computer vision and robotics. Please send resumes
to jobs@robby.io or apply on our website. Thanks!

Operations Manager

\- Experience in managing deliveries or other last-mile transportation
logistics

\- Experience in implementing safety policies and training programs

\- Must be able to legally drive a car in California

\- Customer-focused and approachable

Computer Vision Engineer

\- Fluency in C++ and Python

\- Experience in vision-based localization, tracking, and mapping algorithms

\- Experience in using OpenCV

\- Experience working with LIDAR and depth cameras

------
jasas1
EventCollab | Software Engineer AngularJS/Angular | Florida,USA | REMOTE |
[https://eventcollab.com](https://eventcollab.com)

EventCollab is seeking an experienced AngularJS/Angular programmer to develop
new features in Angular(4+) & migrate/rewrite existing AngularJS app to
Angular.

Email your resume and links to code/repo/example projects/portfolio of
AngularJS & Angular projects to ng-job@eventcollab.com _Please mention you saw
this on HN

_ EventCollab's event project management app is a transformative cloud-based
platform for event professionals to improve the way they collaborate, manage
and produce their events.

------
tgerrity22
Stash Invest is hiring developers: Front-End, Back-end & Full-Stack.

Stash is on a mission to simplify and democratize investing. We provide
guidance, and help investors learn the basics so they can do it themselves
with as little as $5.

At Stash we look for bar-raisers who inspire others around them to step up
their game, and we are building a data-driven culture that values evidence
over ego. If you are enthusiastic about building, deploying and maintaining
large-scale, javascript-driven web applications, and you enjoy solving hard
problems, Stash may be the company for you!

[https://www.stashinvest.com/careers](https://www.stashinvest.com/careers)

------
Simmo
Imagination Computer Services GmbH | IT PROFESSIONAL, SYSTEM ADMINISTRATOR,
NETWORK ADMINISTRATOR | Vienna | Full-time ONSITE
[http://www.magiclensapp.com](http://www.magiclensapp.com) We are looking for
a talented IT Professional (System Administrator, Network Administrator) to
develop and maintain our IT infrastructure so as to keep pace with our growth
and resource demands.

[ Skillset ]

\- Full job's description: [http://www.magiclensapp.com/jobs/IT-
Professional-2017.pdf](http://www.magiclensapp.com/jobs/IT-
Professional-2017.pdf)

Contact: jobs@imagination.at

Looking forward to working with you ;-)

------
Ibotta
Ibotta | Denver, CO | Full-time | Onsite |

Ibotta is currently for a variety of Engineers to come build something great
with us. The following positions are open in our Engineering Department:

Big Data Engineer: [http://grnh.se/jola4g1](http://grnh.se/jola4g1) DevOps
Engineer: [http://grnh.se/sikq261](http://grnh.se/sikq261) Platform Engineer:
[http://grnh.se/es4dp21](http://grnh.se/es4dp21) Software Engineer:
[http://grnh.se/bxhs531](http://grnh.se/bxhs531)

------
mattrowe
Reviewsnap [http://www.reviewsnap.com/](http://www.reviewsnap.com/) | Frontend
Developer (Angular) | San Francisco; Seattle; Portland | ONSITE or REMOTE

Use your extensive knowledge of JavaScript, HTML, and CSS to contribute to the
site-wide redesign of Reviewsnap, a flexible employee performance review
management system. This is a unique opportunity to work on a greenfields
ground-up redesign of a profitable product.

If you're interested, please apply here:
[https://reviewsnap.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hbew](https://reviewsnap.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hbew)

------
dazbradbury
OpenRent | London, UK | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.openrent.co.uk](https://www.openrent.co.uk)

OpenRent is the way people rent property online - a force for good in an
industry tarnished by rip-off agencies. Enabled by an unrelenting focus on
technology, we now let more properties than any high-street agency in the UK.
In the last 12m we let over £11.5bn worth of property, without charging any
admin fees to tenants.

Following our recent £4.4m fund raise [1], we're now hiring multiple
positions, looking for generalists, thought-leaders, and those with a passion
for solving real-world problems.

You'll be working in a close-knit team, directly with the founders, and have
full autonomy to work on, and how best, to solve the biggest problems in the
industry. We find problems and improve customer experiences via code every
day.

\- Lead Software Engineer | £40k - £85k (negotiable based on experience) | up
to 0.25% equity | [https://angel.co/openrent/jobs/143003-lead-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/openrent/jobs/143003-lead-software-engineer)

\- Front-End Developer | £30k - £75k (negotiable based on experience) | up to
0.25% equity | [https://angel.co/openrent/jobs/143011-front-end-
developer](https://angel.co/openrent/jobs/143011-front-end-developer)

See all current openings:
[https://angel.co/openrent/jobs](https://angel.co/openrent/jobs)

Recent press coverage: -
[https://angel.co/openrent/activity](https://angel.co/openrent/activity)

Contact via AngelList or email in profile. Look forward to meeting you!

[1] - [https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/03/openrent-the-uk-online-
let...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/03/openrent-the-uk-online-letting-
agent-picks-up-4-4m-from-rocket-internets-gfc/)

------
globblob
MIAMED GmbH (US: amboss.com, DE: miamed.de) | Berlin, Germany; Cologne,
Germany | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA |
[https://www.miamed.de/jobs](https://www.miamed.de/jobs)

AMBOSS is a revolutionary new learning system for medical students and
physicians. Our team consists of more than 100 dedicated physicians who are
driven by the idea of improving medical care for people around the world. Do
you want to participate in shaping a new era of medical education?

Currently looking for:

\- Lead Frontend Engineer
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=665758](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=665758))

\- Lead UI Designer
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=665509](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=665509))

\- PHP Developer
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=477910](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=477910))

\- QA Engineer
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=598988](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=598988))

\- Systems Administrator (Office IT)
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=564051](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=564051))

What we offer:

\- Diverse and interesting tasks with a high degree of autonomy

\- Ambitious and dynamic team with flat hierarchy

\- Extensive mutual support in a versatile developer team

\- Lively start-up with a trusting and friendly atmosphere

\- Flexible hours. Offices in Cologne and Berlin

\- Regular team building events

\- Apart from an almost Barista-grade espresso machine, we also have a custom-
made Argentinian barbecue on our rooftop terrace and a fridge that’s fully
stocked at all times

\- Contribute to a product that can actively and positively change the world

\- Fun at work (how often do you get that?)

------
jfriedman
Aclaimant, Inc | Software Engineer, Clojure | US | Full-time, REMOTE,
aclaimant.com

Aclaimant is looking for a Clojure developer to join our small team. Aclaimant
is redefining the way companies and employees work together to manage risk.
Our SaaS platform is built using Clojure and ClojureScript. We work remotely
from the comfort of our own homes. Pair programming is important to us; it
helps us build culture and share knowledge. If you're interested in learning
more, contact us at jobs@aclaimant.com or visit [https://aclaimant.com/work-
with-us#developer](https://aclaimant.com/work-with-us#developer).

------
saucelabs
Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA, Vancouver, B.C., Berlin, Germany and/or Remote)

Sauce Labs provides the world’s largest cloud-based platform for the automated
testing of web and mobile applications. Its award-winning service eliminates
the time and expense of maintaining an in-house testing infrastructure,
freeing development teams of any size to innovate and release better software,
faster.

We are currently looking for:

 _Principal Architect_

 _Senior Backend Engineer (Sauce Connect)_

 _Senior DevOps Engineer_

 _Senior IT Application Engineer_

If you’re interested in joining Sauce Labs and would like to learn more,
please visit: [https://saucelabs.com/careers](https://saucelabs.com/careers)

------
innumero
In Numero LLC | Full-stack engineer | Zurich or Taipei | Remote

We are building the core team that will work on an innovative IoT platform to
be deployed in a highly regulated environment. We need a developer with proven
problem-solving skills, good mathematics/statistics background and fluent
English who is familiar with (or is willing to learn) the following
technologies:

Elixir and Go (Golang) Angular and/or React and Redux SQL and NoSQL databases
and document stores Docker and/or LXC Message queues, distributed computing
API design with Swagger/OpenAPI Data science / Machine Learning / AI

If available, please provide LinkedIn and GitHub profiles.

Contact: workwithus@innumero.com

------
JimWestergren
DomainStats.com | Web Developer | Täby, Stockholm, Sweden | ONSITE, Fulltime,
Interns

DomainStats collect stats and data for millions of domains and billions of
links. New startup that recently secured VC money. Office in Täby.

Tech: Cassandra, Redis, PHP, MySQL

Apply at: hr (at) todaysweb.com

------
wport_
Wealthport.com | Senior Front-End Web Engineer, Data Preparation Export (Data
Scientist), Senior Computer Science Researcher | Zurich | SALARY: 100k-120k
CHF | ONSITE

We are a startup that merges and makes sense out of piles of unstructured data
used in e-Commerce. The Main clients are eBay-Switzerland and Siroop (= big
Swiss e-Commerce firm). There is enough funding and people are happy.

We love functional programming and we are using mainly Scala but are opened to
Java engineers who can / want learn Scala and other technologies

We're hiring three roles:

1) Senior Front-End Web Engineer

2) Data Preparation Export (Data Science)

3) Senior Computer Science Researcher

The interview process:

1) Call with our recruiter

2) Technical call with CTO

3) Onsite day solving a programming task with us.

Send a mail with one of the following:

A short intro about yourself (video or written)

OR

a Github-link

OR

a resume to:

hiring@wealthport.tech

------
bflesch
StriveWire | Hamburg, Germany | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://strivewire.com](https://strivewire.com)

We're redefining eSports for a global community of gamers from more than 190
countries. Looking for experienced full-stack engineers with a passion for
Javascript to work with us on our Node.js / React / Hapi.js / PostgreSQL /
Redis stack hosted on AWS. Please have a look at
[https://strivewire.com/jobs](https://strivewire.com/jobs) or drop me a mail
at beni at strivewire com.

We pay competitively.

Requirements: Bachelor's or Master's degree in engineering.

------
thebrain
Toronto, Ontario, Canada | Achievers
[http://www.achievers.com](http://www.achievers.com) | ONSITE | Developers

My company has built a kick-ass employee recognition platform and we're
looking for developers of all shapes and sizes.

Please don't apply if you're a jerk though, we don't hire assholes. He are
some of our current requisitions:

Software Development Lead | Toronto, Ontario

Senior Manager, Software Engineering | Toronto, Ontario

Sr. Software Developer | Toronto, Ontario

Sr. Front-End Developer | Toronto, Ontario

Sr. UX Designer | Toronto, Ontario

Android Developer | Toronto, Ontario

Full details at
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3kImyiwJ](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3kImyiwJ)

------
bofia
EquityZen | Engineering Lead | New York City | Full-Time |
[https://equityzen.com/careers/?englead](https://equityzen.com/careers/?englead)

Tim Draper & Dave McClure backed, EquityZen is an early-mid stage FinTech
firm, bringing private markets to the public. Our platform enables large,
private companies to helps their shareholders get cash, while providing
investors access to invest in these pre-IPO companies. EquityZen has served
60+ premier tech and digital health companies, and is proud to be considered a
liquidity provider by 1 out of 3 of the largest unicorns.
[https://equityzen.com/press/](https://equityzen.com/press/)

We're looking for an Engineering Lead eager to help us as we redefine private
markets. Join us if you're looking to work alongside extremely brilliant
engineers while rolling up your sleeves, diving into code, and driving our
product vision.

Some of the things you'll do: Architect and implement the most secure private
placement platform that can scale to trading $1B+ Work closely with
experienced developers who love discussing software & security Collaborate
with non-engineering teammates to solve difficult practical problems Partner
with Founders and Product Lead to set and manage expectations in delivering
high quality technology at a fast pace Demonstrable experience building robust
infrastructure with our developers and data-driven business tools for other
teams Prototype and implement new product ideas with engineers, with
initiatives such relying on NLP and ML based prediction Gain exposure to all
parts of the venture capital, private equity, and startup ecosystems

Also hiring for:
[https://equityzen.com/careers/?frontend](https://equityzen.com/careers/?frontend)
[https://equityzen.com/careers/?frontend-
intern](https://equityzen.com/careers/?frontend-intern)
[https://equityzen.com/careers/?fullstack-
intern](https://equityzen.com/careers/?fullstack-intern)

------
pjf
Farsight Security | Senior Distributed Systems Engineer | San Mateo, CA, USA |
REMOTE | Full-Time

We operate the largest passive DNS monitoring infrastructure and database
(DNSDB), among some other unique & cool Internet security products. More on
the company: [https://www.farsightsecurity.com/about-farsight-
security/](https://www.farsightsecurity.com/about-farsight-security/)

More on the job: [https://www.farsightsecurity.com/about-farsight-
security/job...](https://www.farsightsecurity.com/about-farsight-
security/jobs/2017-2/)

------
joshcarr
Aclima - [https://www.aclima.io](https://www.aclima.io) \- San Francisco, CA

==========

Help us turn billions of data points into healthier cities.

Join our team of tinkerers, scientists, designers, and engineers to empower
people with environmental intelligence. In collaboration with partners like
Google and the EPA, Aclima’s mission is to use this new body of knowledge to
create a more resilient, healthy and thriving world.

Some of the tools we use: Python, Git, MariaDB, Cassandra, Nginx, NSQ, Redis,
Ansible, Docker, Kubernetes, React, ES6, Webpack, D3.js

Positions:

* Senior Backend Software Engineer

* UX Designer

* Interface Developer

* Senior Data Scientists

* Data Engineers

* And more... [http://jobs.aclima.io](http://jobs.aclima.io)

------
010001001010
Anomali | Belfast, UK | Full-time | Onsite

Anomali delivers innovative and effective technologies to address cyber
security challenges for organizations of all sizes. Backed by Google Ventures,
General Catalyst Partners, Paladin Capital Group...

We're currently looking for:

* Software Engineers (all levels: graduate / senior / principal)

* QA Engineer (mid level)

* UX Designer (mid level)

* Customer Support (mid level)

* Operations manager (mid level)

All positions here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/anomali?location=Belfast%2C%20United%2...](https://jobs.lever.co/anomali?location=Belfast%2C%20United%20Kingdom)

I work in engineering for Anomali. Happy to answer any q's from potential
candidates: d greenwood at anomali com

~~~
anubhavgo
Do you sponsor visa's for people outside UK

------
adhil
Cover (YC W16) | Senior Rails Engineers | Toronto | FULL-TIME | REMOTE OK |
SALARY:90k-130kCAD

We’re looking for a senior developer to help our team architect, build, scale
and automate across our product pipeline from user experience to insurance
data reconciliation and reporting. As an early engineering hire, you'll be
expected to be a proficient generalist, capable of taking on and managing
through a wide array of technical challenges. Founders and scrappy early
employees fit this profile especially well.

Apply at:
[https://cover.workable.com/jobs/422563](https://cover.workable.com/jobs/422563)

------
jmhain
IdentityMind | Platform Engineer | Palo Alto, CA | FULLTIME | ONSITE

At IdentityMind Global, we are building a unique platform providing Risk
Management services to the financial industry: both traditional payments and
emerging cryptocurrencies such as bitcoin. We are experiencing explosive
growth and have just deployed our 2nd generation platform which currently
scales to hundreds of transactions per second. We are expanding
internationally and are also building Big Data analytics and reporting tools
to cope with the financial crime prevention requirements of our clients.

This role will extend the existing anti-fraud and anti-money laundering
system, and work closely with our data science team to integrate our machine
learning models into our real time transaction analysis. If you are interested
in finding out more and explore a possible relationship, we would love to hear
back from you to find out more about you and to tell you more about our
platform.

Qualifications

* 5+ years industry experience

* Strong full stack Java * Experience building real time transactional platforms

* Ability to take abstract user requirements and build a product that addresses the underlying use case

* Strong communication skills, both written and verbal

* Ability to work within a small high achieving team, as well as independently

* Self-driven, highly motivated, innovative

Desirable

* Domain expertise in anti-fraud and/or anti-money laundering

* Productizing machine learning models

* Experience integrating with 3rd party services using REST, JSON, XML and/or SOAP

* Cassandra

* Graph Databases such as Titan or Neo4j

* Light Linux administration

* Python or Perl

Apply here:
[https://www.identitymindglobal.com/company/careers](https://www.identitymindglobal.com/company/careers)

Feel free to email me at joey(at)identitymind(dot)com if you have any
questions.

------
APiearcy
Radius | San Francisco | Backend Engineer, Product Manager, Machine Learning
Engineer, UI Engineer | On-site - Full-time|

Radius is a fast-growing, venture-backed startup in the heart of San
Francisco. Radius applies advanced data science to deliver the freshest, most
accurate, and most comprehensive view on 20M+ US companies―from small
businesses to the largest enterprises. We build cutting-edge machine learning
solutions that help our customers discover markets, acquire customers, and
measure performance through an app that’s intuitive, secure, and enterprise-
ready.

Sr. UI Engineer: We’re looking for a Sr. UI Engineer who is an expert in CSS,
HTML, JavaScript (not jQuery), Sass/SCSS and Bourbon/Neat.
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/ecf9456c-639f-4bf4-94fb-d42cabf...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/ecf9456c-639f-4bf4-94fb-d42cabfff7e3)

Senior Software Engineer: We’re looking for a Sr. Backend Engineer who has
advanced experience with Java and Python & experience with SQL and relational
databases.
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/722273c5-9ff6-4204-ac46-da404da...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/722273c5-9ff6-4204-ac46-da404daa0b75)

Senior Software Engineer-Machine Learning: Sr. Backend Engineer who has
experience working on challenging production systems and large-scale data
processing using Python, Scala, or Spark.
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/63f7b3b5-2e74-4a20-94ef-5ff6b9c...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/63f7b3b5-2e74-4a20-94ef-5ff6b9ccb0be)

Product Manager Machine Learning: PM who has a strong technical background
with at least 2+ years Product Management experience being hands on with a
predictive or machine learning product.
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/82d98b80-2994-46dc-8e9d-83d591b...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/82d98b80-2994-46dc-8e9d-83d591ba0f34)

Drop us a note: jobs@radius.com | Learn more about us: www.radius.com/careers/

------
dalanmiller
Stripe | Partner Engineer, Support Engineer | San Francisco, Dublin, Tokyo |
ONSITE, REMOTE

Interested in increasing the GDP of the internet? My team is looking for
strong technical generalists to join us in three locations for two roles.
Looking for people who are comfortable in multiple programming languages,
interested in working with our users, and delving into complex integration
problems spanning time, currencies, and alternative payment methods.

Check out the roles here - [https://stripe.com/jobs#field-
engineering](https://stripe.com/jobs#field-engineering)

Email me directly: dalan chr(43) hn chr(64) stripe chr(46) com

------
vskarine
Long Game | Software Engineer | SF | Full-time

We're building a savings app for people that struggle to save money. How you
ask? We're using a new form of investment called prize-linked savings (new to
the US as of 2014). The simple explanation is that you trade part of your
interest for the chance to win from a prize pool of everyone's interest.

As a software engineer at Long Game you'll be joining a small team of
engineers and will have full exposure to all aspects of our product
development processes.

We're looking for developers that enjoy building fun mobile UX and/or
engineers with considerable finance experience.

Our stack: React Native, Node, Postgres, AWS

Email: dan@longgame.co

------
tbarbugli
Stream.io | Backend Developer, Golang | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE,
Full time, [https://getstream.io](https://getstream.io)

We're currently expanding our core development team in Amsterdam and are
looking for a talented Gopher. Our ideal candidate has years of experience
building complex systems at scale.

Our stack

    
    
      * Python/RabbitMQ/ZeroMQ/Golang/NodeJS
      * AWS/Softlayer/GCE
      * Cassandra/Postgresql/Redis/Memcached/RocksDB
    

Skills and requirements

    
    
      * Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science or prior engineering experience 
      * Experience building complex high performance software 
      * You are fluent with Go and at least a 2nd language like Python, Erlang, Scala or similar
      * In-depth experience with SQL database
      * Memcached/Redis
    

What we offer

    
    
      * Work on nice-to-have problems (millions of HTTP requests every day)
      * Competitive salary 
      * Dev setup of your choice
      * Equity
    

About the product:

Stream is an API for building, scaling and personalizing feeds. The technology
relies heavily on Cassandra and machine learning. Stream powers the feeds for
over 50 million end users and handles billion feed updates every day. Our
customers include small startups as well as Fortune 500 companies. Building a
scalable, highly available, secure and performant feed infrastructure is a
hard problem.

About our company:

Stream was founded in The Netherlands and participated in Techstars in NY. We
now have offices in both Amsterdam and Boulder, Colorado. Find out more about
the company and team: [https://getstream.io/team/](https://getstream.io/team/)

Interview process:

    
    
      * Phone call for high-level tech background and culture fit  
      * On-site technical interview (no whiteboards/tests) 
      * Offer
    

Apply online at [https://goo.gl/fYY8WY](https://goo.gl/fYY8WY) or email
tommaso@getstream.io

------
megannunes
Vinsight | Data Scientist | SF |
[https://www.vinsight.co/](https://www.vinsight.co/)

Vinsight is looking to add a data scientist to our team. They will work with
team of engineers, scientists and developers to review and update forecast
modeling. They will look at new input features to feed into modeling to
improve forecast to increase accuracy, precision and time before harvest.

Skills: Python, Machine Learning, R, Neural Networks, Geographic Information
System (GIS), Deep Learning, Weather Forecasting, Random Forest,
Numpy/Scipy/Pandas/Scikit-learn

Interested in chatting email: info@vinsight.co

------
Tostep
Teamwire | Full Stack and Frontend Developer | Europe | Full-time | Remote

Teamwire is a secure enterprise messaging app or customers call us simplified
a "secure Whatsapp for enterprise". We are currently hiring for the following
roles:

\-- Full Stack Developer

\-- Frontend Developer (AngularJS and RabbitMQ)

\-- DevOps Engineer (Linux, Docker, Ansible)

The positions would be based either in Madrid or Prague, or remote work out of
Europe would be possible. Further information on the positions can be found
here:
[https://www.teamwire.eu/company/careers/](https://www.teamwire.eu/company/careers/)

If you are interested please write to: info@teamwire.eu

Thanks!

------
benglard
Luminar Technologies | Palo Alto, CA & Orlando, FL |
[https://www.luminartech.com/](https://www.luminartech.com/) Our advanced
LiDAR efforts just came out of stealth and we are hiring across the board for
hardware (Opto, EE, FPGA, MechE, etc), software (CV/ML, robotics, simulation,
core sw, data eng), vehicle integration, and manufacturing. Technically
challenging and impactful work. Apply here:
[https://www.luminartech.com/careers/index.html](https://www.luminartech.com/careers/index.html)

------
GeocachingHQ
Geocaching | UX/UI Designer | Seattle, WA, USA | Full-time, On-site

Interview includes 2 phone screens, an exercise, Skype interview for
candidates who aren't in the Seattle area + on-site interview for all
candidates.

Relocation available. Award winning benefits package and a 6 year in a row
"Best Place to Work" winner from Outside Magazine.

About Geocaching HQ: We are the global headquarters for the game of
geocaching. Our apps and Geocaching.com website allow a global community of
more than 10 million people to join in a real-world treasure hunt.

Position overview: We want to maximize the ease-of-use for all of our
products, so our users can spend less time figuring out how our applications
work and more time playing outside. The UX/UI Designer for Web will assist in
all phases of product development, including research, ideation, validation
and high-fidelity visual design.

We need you to make the cool, innovative things that will turn Geocaching into
a trend-setter on the international stage.

What you’ll do: \- Work as a critical member within a team of product owners,
producers and developers to deliver world-class experiences \- Create what it
takes to articulate the design, including whiteboard sketches, user flows,
wireframes, interactive prototypes, animations and redlines \- Interview
users, gather requirements from stakeholders, present your designs, and
explain the reasoning behind design decisions \- Contribute to the growth of
the UX team through critiques, brainstorms, discussions and recommendations

What we’re looking for: \- 5+ years of practical UX and UI design experience
\- B.A. and/or Master's degree in HCI or related field \- Strong illustration
and animation skills are a HUGE PLUS \- A portfolio or sample work that
clearly demonstrates successful implementation of user-focused design
solutions -Solid understanding of interaction design fundamentals and best
practices for responsive design \- Awareness of HTML/CSS/JavaScript
technologies and how design choices translate into development \- Passion for
the outdoors and gaming, especially in the online/mobile sphere.

Apply at www.geocaching.com/jobs.

------
jobeirne
Tempo Automation | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE
[https://www.tempoautomation.com/](https://www.tempoautomation.com/)

Join a growing team that's using software to revolutionize the world of
electronics manufacturing. We are looking for some talented developers who
want to make it as fast and seamless as possible for electrical engineers to
manufacture their designs, iterate on their ideas, and bring their products to
market. You'll be working on Python/Django full stack applications, robotic
factory automation software, and CAD analysis tools.

------
megannunes
Vinsight | Engineering Intern | SF |
[https://www.vinsight.co/](https://www.vinsight.co/)

Vinsight is looking for a summer intern to work with our engineering team.
Tasks will span data collection/pipeline improvement, application/API
development and testing and machine learning exploration. Interns will also
get exposure into the agriculture sector and how data science can solve many
of the problems facing today's farmers.

Skills: Python, R, PostgreSQL, Microsoft Excel, Microsoft PowerPoint, QGIS,
Numpy/Scipy/Pandas/Scikit-learn

Interested in chatting email: info@vinsight.co

~~~
gtomer92
Hi, I am interested in the Summer Intern position at Vinsight. I am currently
pursuing a Masters degree in Computer Science with skills in Python, R, MS
Office Suite, Numpy/Scipy/Pandas/Scikit-learn. I am a motivated individual,
quick to pick up new skills and always eager to learn more. Please contact me
at gunjantomer92@gmail.com if there is a role that I can fit in.

------
vishalzone2002
Clarity Money | Soho, New York, NY | Fulltime, Onsite, Visa transfer | Data
Engineers, Mobile devs, web devs, qa

Clarity Money is using machine learning, AI to generate actionable insights
presented to users in a friendly UI. We have a very strong team and are
investments from leading VC firms.

Our Interview process is simple. Resume/github review leading to a phone
screen or a coding exercise followed by 3 onsite interviews.

Apply on our careers page or email jobs@claritymoney.com, mention subject
"Hiring HN" if possible.
[https://claritymoney.com/about/](https://claritymoney.com/about/)

------
antoniadiener
Mark43 | Various engineering roles |
[https://www.mark43.com/jobs](https://www.mark43.com/jobs) | New York, NY /
Toronto | Onsite

Fight crime with code

We build software that literally helps save lives. Our clients are police
departments, firefighters and EMTs. Be a part of an awesome team in a fast-
growing startup (featured on multiple "next startups to break out" lists).
Learn more here: [https://www.mark43.com/jobs/](https://www.mark43.com/jobs/)

Back-end: Java ElasticSearch Kafka

Front-end: React Redux JavaScript

Hiring:

[Sr|Mid-level] Back End Engineer

[Sr|Mid-level] Front End Engineer

[Sr|Mid-level] Mobile Engineer

------
sm123
Want an adventure? We're hiring at Ensibuuko, based in Kampala Uganda, and
Canadian backed.

Ensibuuko equalizing access to banking through mobile in Africa.

Visa included, previous applicants have spent 12-18 months living and working
in Kampala.

Looking for: Int DevOps
([https://frontierfoundry.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0mo9d/](https://frontierfoundry.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0mo9d/))
Senior Dev
([https://frontierfoundry.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0mo93/](https://frontierfoundry.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0mo93/))

------
dbuxton
Arachnys | London, UK | Full-time | Onsite

We're a big data startup fixing banking compliance, with offices in New York
and London. We're looking for software engineers with any skill set -
particularly graph data, big data or enterprise data management - to join our
small dev team.

We're breaking up a monolith into [micro]services, playing with big
ElasticSearch and Hadoop clusters, terraforming AWS assets, you name it. We
have a very focused culture around delivery, honesty and directness, and
accountability. It's not for everyone but if you like it, you'll love it.

Email jobs@arachnys.com with your GitHub profile and/or code samples.

------
vldr
GUTS Tickets | Junior .. Senior Full stack developer | Amsterdam, The
Netherlands | (partial) Onsite €35k-€60k p.a. depending on experience, part-
time/full-time, equitiy plan available

Are you a developer who loves live music? And do you want to join the ticket
revolution? At GUTS we’re not only building a product, but as a team we
chasing a common goal: Stop disgraceful secondary ticket prices and ticket
fraud. GUTS is a ticketing system which uses blockchain technology to register
ownership of SMART-tickets. GUTS makes ticket fraud impossible. The ticket can
only be (re)sold at a fixed price, so no more disgraceful prices for secondary
tickets.

GUTS Tickets is hiring frontend and backend junior / senior developers! We
have about 1 to 2 positions to fill depending on experience and flexibility of
the developers.

Our current stack consists of

\- Python 3.5 / Django / Django Request Framework - Ethereum / solidity /
blockchain technology

\- EmberJS (2.12)

\- react native To expand our team we're hiring for different roles:

\- junior..senior backend developer. Experience with Python, Django, DRF is
preferred, experience with ethereum would be nice

\- junior..senior frontend developer. Experience with EmberJS (>2.3) is
preferred

\- react-native developer

Of course full stack frontend/backend/mobile developers that have experience
with a mix of the above technologies are also very welcome to apply.

We prefer people who can be onsite so full remote working is not an option
right now. We also cannot provide visa's or relocation services at this time.

We can however offer you: A competitive salary based on your experience. Part-
time/full-time options. Friday drinks and kroketten. Table tennis or
Playstation matches: your choice! A desk in the centre of Amsterdam
(Leidseplein) & committed team-members.

If you're interested in working with us, please send your CV to
jobs@guts.tickets [https://guts.tickets/we-are-
hiring](https://guts.tickets/we-are-hiring)

------
caherrerapa
Nimbl3 www.nimbl3.com - ONSITE - Fulltime - Sponsor visa -
Bangkok,Thailand|[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3)

We are a software development studio focused on building products for startups
of Asia Pacific Region and Europe. We work with startups from Austria,
Singapore, Indonesia, Thailand, Malaysia and Hong Kong in several vertical,
you won't get bored. Join us! Our clients are well-funded, recognised startups
and backed by early stage Alibaba investors, Ensogo, DeNA and 500 startups.

\- Senior Android Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca?locale=en)

\- Senior Ruby/Rails Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b?locale=en)

\- Senior iOS developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4?locale=en)

\- Lead iOS Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/f2ba33f7?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/f2ba33f7?locale=en)

\- Internship - Software Development
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961?locale=en)

\- Senior Front-end Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/d8f6b2c1?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/d8f6b2c1?locale=en)

\- Lead Android Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/7c2a1e3d?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/7c2a1e3d?locale=en)

------
ploutch
CluePoints | Backend Developer | Louvain-la-Neuve, Belgium | Full-time ONSITE
[http://cluepoints.com/careers/backend-
developer-2](http://cluepoints.com/careers/backend-developer-2)

CluePoints is a data analytics company that helps improve quality and
integrity of clinical trials.

Our office is in Louvain-la-Neuve, Belgium. We are a small company (ca. 30
employees) founded in 2012.

We're currently hiring a Python Backend Developer.

Our main tech stack:

    
    
      * Python (Pyramid, Flask)
      * MongoDB, MySQL
      * ZeroMQ, RabbitMQ, Celery
    

Send your resume to rose.osullivan@cluepoints.com and mention Hacker News.

------
nmorse54
LogicHub | Front End Developer | Mountain View, CA | www.logichub.com

Founded by security industry veterans who have built powerful tools like
ArcSight and Sumo Logic comes a Threat Detection Automation company - LogicHub
-

We have raised a series A of $8.5m and are looking to bring on one of the
first Front End engineers on the team. Awesome opportunity to work with
cutting edge technology and build features from scratch.

email me at nate@logichub.com if you are interested or check out our job page:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/logichub#.WQfrHYnyv-Y](https://boards.greenhouse.io/logichub#.WQfrHYnyv-Y)

------
Tostep
Teamwire | Technical Support Engineer | Düsseldorf | Remote

We are a strongly growing European startup. Teamwire is a secure enterprise
messaging app and solves the Whatsapp problem of businesses.

We are hiring a technical support engineer with Linux, Docker and Ansible
skills. Ideally the person is based in Düsseldorf, Aschaffenburg or Munich,
but remote is possible.

The full profile can be found here:
[https://www.teamwire.eu/assets/Uploads/Technical-Support-
Eng...](https://www.teamwire.eu/assets/Uploads/Technical-Support-Engineer.pdf)

Please contact us via www.teamwire.eu and join our team!

------
jones53084
Reorg Research | Software Engineer + QA Engineer - New York, NY | ONSITE |
[http://reorg-research.com/jobs](http://reorg-research.com/jobs)

Growing financial/legal media organization looking for developers and QA
engineers to expand our web application.

Dev - We have a great team of developers already in house. We are looking for
someone who can join the team and start contributing to projects. Our tech
stack is: PHP/Laravel MySQL, MongoDB, Elasticsearch Python, Node.js Backbone,
Vue

QA - Manual/automation role. Automation uses Selenium web driver with the code
written in Java.

------
CBlockchain
Cambridge Blockchain | Cambridge, MA | Foundational SR Engineer | Full-time |
Cambridge/Boston, MA (no remote)

COMPANY: An early stage team of 7, new funding, and hitting the market.

POSITION SR Engineer (Salary based on experience/max $135K). Our next hire
will own a lot of V2 product architecture & dev. of our product/system, and
influence the next technologies we use. Role listed here
[http://bit.ly/2pBkdkd](http://bit.ly/2pBkdkd) Or email alokb @ cambridge-
blockchain.com (COO)

Technologies: Polyglot, Python, Java, Node.js, Blockchain, Cryptography,
Distributed Systems ᐧ

~~~
cliffy
If your job doesn't offer remote, then put ONSITE.

------
gnetta_
[http://www.Ginetta.net](http://www.Ginetta.net) | Frontend: Modular CSS (BEM
etc.) & Javascript | Zurich | Salary: 95k-105k CHF| EU passport only

In these two roles (1. modular CSS, 2. Javascript), we look for engineers who
are responsible for building large web applications. You will work with a team
of remarkably talented and dedicated designers, UX-researchers and developers
to help our clients define and meet their project goals.

Hiring process: \- Resume / code-check \- Phone call (getting to know each
other) \- Onsite day (half a day)

Send a mail with your Github or / and resume to:

jobs@ginetta.tech

------
Simmo
Imagination Computer Services GmbH | Backend Developer & DevOps | Vienna |
Full-time ONSITE [http://www.magiclensapp.com](http://www.magiclensapp.com)

We’re looking for experienced backend developers with dev-ops know-how to
contribute to the enterprise scale visual recognition solution which we
develop and maintain for a global fortune 500 company.

[ Skillset ]

\- At least 3 years of experience

\- JavaScript (ES5, ES6)

\- Node.JS

\- Docker

Contact: jobs@imagination.at

Full job's description:
[http://www.magiclensapp.com/jobs/Backend-2017.pdf](http://www.magiclensapp.com/jobs/Backend-2017.pdf)

Looking forward to working with you ;-)

------
theicfire
Boosted Boards | Backend/Full Stack | Mountain View, CA | ONSITE |
boostedboards.com

It's a truly beautiful world when commuters can go uphill at 20mph on a
skateboard. Boosted is all about getting people where they want to be in the
most fun way possible. We're looking for someone to help us on our backend
systems, both internal and external. You can apply here[0] or email me
directly[1]

[0]
[https://jobs.lever.co/boostedboards/c78b042b-ad13-4ef7-aeeb-...](https://jobs.lever.co/boostedboards/c78b042b-ad13-4ef7-aeeb-238996bd1631)

[1] chase @ our company domain.com

------
lnnguyen
LinkedIn | Sunnyvale, CA | Full-Time | On-Site | Senior Software Engineers

LinkedIn connects the world's professionals to make them more productive and
successful. With more than 500 million members worldwide, including executives
from every Fortune 500 company, LinkedIn is the world's largest professional
network on the Internet.

Please feel free to reach out at lnnguyen@linkedin.com if you are interested
in the following roles:

-Applications Development -Front-End/UI Engineering -Mobile Applications -Systems and Infrastructure -Data Analysis, Data Mining and Machine Learning -Tools Engineering -Performance Engineering

------
sshrinivasan
Zymeworks Inc. (www.zymeworks.com) | Web Application Developer | Vancouver, BC
| ONSITE

Process: Telephone conversation -> Small code review task -> On-site interview
(with optional Skype call if outside Vancouver)

We are looking for a web application developer with expertise in data
visualization, user interface design and browser based tools to join our
software team. This is an ideal opportunity for an individual who enjoys
working with diverse teams of scientists and software developers to contribute
towards our research platform. There is great scope for learning and
professional development within a collegial and inclusive team. This position
will report to the Group Lead of the Software Development Team.

We expect you to have…

\-- Proven experience with interactive web application development

\-- A good grasp of web standards and browser technology

\-- A working knowledge of HTTP, REST and the nuances of API design

\-- Experience with our software stack or equivalent technologies

\-- Proficiency in English, spoken and written

Duties:

\-- Create browser-based visualization, UI and data analysis tools tailored to
our scientists' R&D needs.

\-- Collaborate with scientists and developers to condense complex
requirements, design prototypes and deploy production grade software for
internal users.

\-- Participate in peer code reviews, regression testing and systematic
deployments.

\-- Experiment with new technologies and ideas to enhance the maintainability,
simplicity and robustness of our platform.

Our Stack:

\-- React, AngularJS, D3, and Elm

\-- Python

\-- PostgreSQL

\-- Go and Elixir

Zymeworks is a fast growing, clinical-stage biotechnology company developing
protein therapeutics for the treatment of cancer using computational
technologies. We develop molecular simulation algorithms, data analysis and
visualization pipelines, bioinformatics and machine learning applications, as
well as high performance computing infrastructure for our scientific tools.

~~~
sshrinivasan
Apply at
[https://zymeworks.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=46](https://zymeworks.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=46).

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a mobile marketplace for tickets
and live events.

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer](https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer)

iOS Engineer, marketing roles, and lots more here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs](https://seatgeek.com/jobs)

~~~
charleshkang
Hi Jack,

I notice SeatGeek has been hiring iOS engineers for a while, but are you
currently looking only looking for mid/senior level?

I have about 2 years of iOS experience, and finished a short iOS contract not
too long ago as my first iOS job.

Would like to apply if my experiences matches with what SeatGeek is looking
for!

------
century19
AACB | Amsterdam | DevOps Engineer| Full Time | ONSITE

AACB is a leading company in financial (clearing) services. We run a global
business where we process millions of transactions every day. We are looking
for Big Data Developers to work on our Global Reporting and Analytics systems.
This is a new and growing area with in the bank, you will be joining a small
team and get great experience in developing global applications from the
ground up. We work with the Hadoop ecosystem: Scala, Spark, Impala, Kafka and
more.

Experience in some of these areas is a must. Send me a mail at
patrick.mc.gloin at nl.abnamro.com

------
nathantotten
Auth0 | Seattle, US; Buenos Aires, Argentina; Remote | Full Time |
[https://auth0.com/jobs](https://auth0.com/jobs)

We are hiring many positions. Check out the posts on our site.

------
rcv
inVia Robotics | Los Angeles, CA | Full Time | Onsite

inVia Robotics is a startup dedicated to redefining the modern warehouse
through the power of robotics.

We are looking for:

    
    
      >> Python developers to work on everything from back-end web stacks to low-level robotics code and everything in between.
    
      >> Javascript developers to help build our internal and customer facing UIs in React.
    

Robotics experience isn't required, but curiosity and a willingness to learn
are.

[https://www.inviarobotics.com/careers](https://www.inviarobotics.com/careers)

~~~
mrfusion
Is there an email for people to apply? A lot of good developers don't do
online applications.

~~~
rcv
Great point - I'll get this fixed. Thanks!

~~~
ryanmb
Has this been updated? Looking to submit an application. Thanks

------
VincentTide
Pillar Biosciences | Boston, MA | Full time | Onsite

Pillar Biosciences is a venture backed biotech startup company based in
Natick, MA. We are committed to developing technologies and products for
accurate cancer diagnostics and affordable precision medicine driven by next-
generation sequencing (NGS).

Software Engineer - Web Development Work on our web app using modern
technology - Python, Django, Javascript, React, API, Celery, Linux.

Software Engineer - Data Scientist Work on our next-gen sequencing data
analysis pipeline, bioinformatic tools, and genomic data using Python, Pandas,
and some Java.

Apply to zhangv@pillar-biosciences.com

------
turko
Platterz Inc. | Software Engineer | Toronto, Canada | Full-time | Onsite

Platterz is looking for a Software Developer to work out of its Toronto
office. Platterz is the first platform to make it easy to order catered food
for the office. We help customers discover delicious food from the city’s best
restaurants and caterers, and order shareable meals for team lunches, client
meetings, and special events.

Our stack: Ruby on Rails, Angular on Typescript, PostgreSQL

More info:
[https://www.platterz.ca/c/careers/](https://www.platterz.ca/c/careers/)

------
mertens
CrazyGames | Software engineer | Leuven, Belgium | Hiring Full-time and Part-
time

CrazyGames.com is a browser games portal reaching 5 million people per month,
based in Leuven, Belgium.

We're looking for a first full-time employee. The qualifications we're looking
for are frontend software engineering and some game development experience
(ideally in Unity). Note that since you're the first full-time employee you'll
have a lot of freedom and responsibility. Our stack is React.js and Python
running on AWS.

If you are interested or know someone who might be, you can reach out to
raf@crazygames.com.

------
brendan_gill
OpenSignal | [https://opensignal.com/](https://opensignal.com/) | Angel,
London | ONSITE

Our mission is to become the global standard for understanding mobile network
experience; our Wifi and mobile apps, which crowdsource this data have been
downloaded over 20 million times, our public reports reach a wide audience and
our OpenSignal Insights are purchased by key players in the telco industry. We
gather, process and visualize over 1 billion datapoints of data per day,
providing insight into mobile networks to the public and our clients.

We are currently hiring across the tech team. We are looking for a data
engineer, data analyst, backend developer, devops engineer, and a product
manager. For more details on the roles please see and apply using the links
below. Email us at join@opensignal.com if you have any questions!

Back-end Developer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/313810](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/313810)

Data Analyst: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/296676](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/296676)

Data Engineer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/412944](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/412944)

Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/383368](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/383368)

Mobile Product Manager: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/318623](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/318623)

Android Developer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/369066](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/369066)

UX/UI Designer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/314575](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/314575)

------
jscalisi
GRAIL | Technical Sourcer/Recruiter | Menlo Park, CA | Onsite | Contact

GRAIL’s mission is to detect cancer early, when it can be cured. We are
looking for people who are inspired to make a global impact, to push the
boundaries of science, to shape the future of medicine, to commit to something
bigger than themselves.

Grail is seeking a contract technical Sourcer/Recruiter to join the team. This
is an onsite position. The ideal candidate will have 2+ years of experience
sourcing for engineering positions (software, data science, product
management.)

Email jscalisi@grail.com if you are interested.

------
canadaduane
Ardusat | Salt Lake City | ONSITE

[https://www.ardusat.com/](https://www.ardusat.com/)

We're building a learning platform to help middle and high school kids get
hands-on science and engineering experience in the classroom. We started with
satellites (see kickstarter) and have focused on the tools that science and
CTE teachers need to teach coding, how to read sensor instrumentation, and how
to innovate using STEM ideas.

Software Engineer, Full Stack

We're currently Angular 1.5, looking to build new tools in React. Ruby,
Python, Postgresql. Amazon AWS.

Email: jobs@ardusat.com

------
ThousandEyes
ThousandEyes | Software Engineer | San Francisco, London | VISA, INTERNS,
ONSITE

We are a Network Intelligence startup that values small, cross-functional
teams where everyone has an equal say.

Looking for talented Software Engineers (Backend, Frontend, or Fullstack) to
make a direct impact in our product.

Our web application tech stack is:

AngularJS, Redux, d3.js, Java, Spring, MongoDB

We also have data collection and distributed systems positions that include
C++

[https://www.thousandeyes.com/careers](https://www.thousandeyes.com/careers)

If you want to apply as a team? Email us at omihailov at thousandeyes dot com

------
henningpeters
RiseML | Frontend/Backend/Distributed Systems | ONSITE Berlin | Fulltime |
[https://riseml.com/jobs](https://riseml.com/jobs)

We build software for GPU-based deep learning clusters, on top of Kubernetes
and DC/OS. Join our early-stage startup team in Berlin (VC-funded) and help us
develop our command-line app (golang), web app (JS/react), API services
(Python) and/or contribute to Kubernetes/Mesos open source projects.

Keywords: Python, golang, JavaScript/react, Kubernetes, Mesos

Email us at jobs@riseml.com

------
mulchpower
HeadSpin ([https://headspin.io](https://headspin.io)) - Senior Software
Engineers & UI Engineers

Full-time positions in our global headquarters, downtown Mountain View. Work
with a distributed team on mobile device infrastructure and performance
intelligence. Small team always pushing for more correct, more scalable, more
usable, more capable, with many interesting problems to work on.

Competitive compensation.

Please apply directly to brien -at- headspin.io. The process is an initial
call with a member of the team, then a small coding challenge.

------
kurtis_elliott
Zoocasa | Toronto, Canada | Full-Time | Onsite | Canada Citizen or Permanent
Resident

Zoocasa is combining technology with a full service real estate team to create
a seamless home buying experience. We're building cutting edge and first to
market features and we are looking for engineering talent to join our team.

Engineering roles: Front End EmberJS Developer | DevOps Engineer | Full Stack
Developer | Machine Learning Engineer

To apply, visit
[https://www.zoocasa.com/company/careers](https://www.zoocasa.com/company/careers)

------
MidsizeBlowfish
Monetate Labs | Data Scientist | Conshohocken, PA (outside Philadelphia) |
Full Time | ONSITE

Monetate Labs is currently looking to hire a data scientist. We are a small
team (currently two) that are responsible for R&D on machine learning products
at Monetate. We shepherd machine learning products through ideation,
feasibility research, and development.

Data Scientist: [http://monetate.applytojob.com/apply/ubNfk0jm3Q/Data-
Scienti...](http://monetate.applytojob.com/apply/ubNfk0jm3Q/Data-Scientist)

------
andrewvc
We are hiring across a wide number of roles here at Elastic, makers of
Elasticsearch, Logstash (what I work on), Beats, and more:
[http://grnh.se/v38rcs1](http://grnh.se/v38rcs1) . We are a 100% remote
company, with a lot of flexibility, and a very happy team.

I'll just say that I love working with smart, motivated OSS developers from
across the world in a culture where we implicitly trust people to do the right
thing. That lets us avoid a lot of stifling process that I've seen in other
jobs.

------
dkoston
Help.com | Austin | Software Engineer (Front-end - React.js)| ONSITE

It's 2017 and customer service still sucks. Companies have tons of data about
you (what you've purchased, every page view to your site, every interaction
you've ever had with them). However, that data is stuck in a bunch of
fragmented systems and even the customer service systems they currently use
don't connect their own data between different channels (tickets, chats,
phones, etc).

Help us eliminate terrible customer service experiences by building out the
world's best customer service and support platform. With workflows shaped from
our time at HostGator (10M+ customers) and GoDaddy (10M+ customers), and
technology skills developed from building cPanel, Cloudflare, CBS Sports apps,
Node itself, and more.

We are predominantly in the JavaScript/Node.js ecosystem, specifically a
React/Redux stack on the front-end with Jest and Enzyme driving testing.
Everything is built and deployed in containers on Kubernetes and we're
building for scale. We are looking for a front-end engineer to assist with
development for our customer service platform.

As our product is real time, distributed, and relies on a great user
experience, we’re looking for an engineer that has extensive experience in
building single page applications.

Qualifications \- Extensive experience with React and it's ecosystem (Webpack,
Redux, ES6, Flow), ideally on a single page app with 100,000+ users. \- 3+
years experience with front end JavaScript development. Experience with
Javascript testing frameworks such as Jest and enzyme. \- Experience with
REST-ful web services. \- Experience working with Git. \- Passionate about UX.
\- Experience with Agile methodologies and JIRA.

Perks \- Working with 2 Node Core Contributors and tons of other smart folks
\- Founders have helped build many successful companies before (cPanel,
Cloudflare, HostGator, etc) \- On-site lunch \- Well tested code and agile
practices \- Your code is used 8+ hours a day by our customers so you'll gain
massive amounts of experience and feedback

Apply today at
[https://jobs.lever.co/help.com/](https://jobs.lever.co/help.com/)

------
ansygen
RightHand Robotics (righthandrobotics.com) | Software Infrastructure Developer
| Cambridge, MA, USA | Onsite, Full-time

RightHand Robotics is building a world-class team team to solve robotic
grasping, and we are seeking a self-motivated individual to join our growing
software infrastructure team.

You will need:

* Linux tool-development skills

* Solid Python development skills

* Ubuntu or Debian systems and packaging experience

* Experience with git on multi-person projects

* Strong attention to detail

* Interest in security and networking

* An eagerness to dig in and find the root causes of obscure problems

\--

Full job description: www.righthandrobotics.com/careers

Send cover letter & resume to: talent@righthandrobotics.com

------
taber
Intact Design ([https://intact.design/](https://intact.design/)) | Berkeley,
CA + Madison, WI | Full-time | Onsite

We're building a finite element analysis API on the web. Think of it like
continuous integration, but for mechanical engineers. We're looking for
experienced C++ software engineers to build a streaming data pipeline.
Experience in the Apache streaming ecosystem of tools is a plus, but not
required.

Have questions? We'd love to hear from you! Email: ataber[AT]intact-
solutions[DOT]com

------
CChung
FUELED.com | Product/Marketing/BD | SOHO, NYC| ONSITE

APPLY HERE or directly email me: christine@fueled.com

Product Coordinator: [http://bit.ly/2pF4T66](http://bit.ly/2pF4T66)

Marketing Manager: [http://bit.ly/2qB1hzq](http://bit.ly/2qB1hzq)

Business Development: [http://bit.ly/2pUjkEg](http://bit.ly/2pUjkEg)

Everything Else: [https://fueled.com/jobs/](https://fueled.com/jobs/)

------
jdahlin
SparkMeter | Infrastructure Engineer (Automation Focus) | Waltham, MA | Full-
time, ONSITE with flexible work location and schedule |
[http://www.sparkmeter.io/en/jobs/infrastructureengineeraf/](http://www.sparkmeter.io/en/jobs/infrastructureengineeraf/)

Come join SparkMeter’s Systems team and help increase electricity access in
developing countries. As an Infrastructure Engineer with an automation focus,
you’ll build the tools and architecture that will allow us to expand our
affordable smart metering systems to new microgrid and central grid utilities.

At SparkMeter, we believe in embracing automation, and our team takes every
opportunity to reduce manual work or remove workarounds using tools like
Fabric, Chef, and Docker. You’ll officially own automation for the Systems
team, creating new tools and taking over the maintenance of existing tools
that others across the organization will use every day. This will include
improving automation for our software release process, automating the (now
largely manual) provisioning of the Linux base stations at the core of our
smart metering system, and generally building and maintaining the tools that
help make it easy for us to efficiently manage a growing herd of servers and
devices.

SparkMeter’s core value is opportunity: the opportunity for underserved
communities to achieve great things. That's why our mission is to increase
access to electricity in underserved communities - it is electricity and the
services derived from it that unlock and create those opportunities. This
value is reflected in our hiring ethos: we believe that the strongest teams
have diverse backgrounds. Our approach to hiring has been validated by
academic and industry studies that show that workforce diversity improves team
and business performance. (It has also been validated by the quality of the
team we’ve assembled so far!) We encourage applications from members of groups
currently underrepresented in software engineering.

You can read the complete description for this role, including requirements
and how to apply, at
[http://www.sparkmeter.io/en/jobs/infrastructureengineeraf/](http://www.sparkmeter.io/en/jobs/infrastructureengineeraf/).
Thanks!

------
koblas
Payment Rails | Backend and Frontend Engineer | Montreal Canada | Full Time

Payment Rails is a 6 month old fintech startup here in Montreal QC. We're
focused on back-end payouts for merchants world wide (e.g. Uber paying their
drivers, not processing the credit cards from the customer). We're looking for
a few good people who have real experience to join our team.

* Backend (API Platform) - JavaScript, NodeJS, Postgres

* FrontEnd - React, JavaScript

Bonus points if you've worked with Go. For consideration you must have real
experience with these tools/technologies.

Email: david@paymentrails.com

------
sketchthat
First Rung | Node JS Developer | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE, Full-Time,
[https://www.seek.com.au/job/33317525](https://www.seek.com.au/job/33317525)

First Rung is a global FinTech startup that's looking to change the financial
services industry. We're developing a products that is helping Millennials
build their home deposit faster.

Apply via
[https://www.seek.com.au/job/33317525](https://www.seek.com.au/job/33317525)

------
dthakur
Cruise Automation | Android engineer, in-car experience | San Francisco |
ONSITE Description:

We build driverless cars
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vfgjemwc9NU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vfgjemwc9NU)).

We need to provide interaction and situational awareness to our passengers, to
make them feel comfortable and safe about the driverless car's behavior.

There are not many people in the world working on this specific challenge.

You'll be around the smartest people you've ever worked with.

Technologies: Java, JavaScript

Message me at divya@getcruise.com

------
forejtv
DiffBlue | Java developer | Oxford, UK | ONSITE
[https://diffblue.breezy.hr/p/f4cc6cc1dfde](https://diffblue.breezy.hr/p/f4cc6cc1dfde)

We develop techniques that use artificial intelligence to improve our
customers' code. To make our analysis efficient, we need to have an
implementation of commonly used libraries that is optimised so that our tools
can easily understand it. We are looking for Java developers to help us in
this effort. See the link above for more details.

------
sid6376
ONSITE Full-time, relocation to Amsterdam, (H1B or its dutch equivalent
anyway) is taken care of by the company. General Interview Process ->
Hackerrank test, call with the recruiter, phone interview, onsite interviews

I work at Booking.com, which is a world leader in travel accommodations, as a
backend developer. I have only positive things to say about working here. The
people are intelligent and helpful, interesting problems to solve and the work
hours are unbelievably sane. The company is strongly data driven and very
dynamic, which was one of its biggest charms for me. Amsterdam is not a bad
place to be either :) The Dutch government also gives a tax break through the
30% ruling to non-dutch people.

The work environment is very international and everybody speaks fluent
English. The relocation process is also very finely tuned through years of
experience of doing this.

If you have any other questions about the company or the hiring process or you
would like me to refer you, please feel free to send me an email at
siddharthsarda01 at gmail.com (Email also in my profile at Hacker news). To
have an idea of the kind of problems being solved here, you can also look at
our dev blog:[http://blog.booking.com/](http://blog.booking.com/)

We are hiring for our headquarters office in Amsterdam:

\- Backend developers - [http://grnh.se/g5n6oe](http://grnh.se/g5n6oe)

\- Frontend developers - [http://grnh.se/cxmso8](http://grnh.se/cxmso8)

\- Product Owners in various departments -
[http://grnh.se/edvq2n](http://grnh.se/edvq2n)

\- Data analysts - [http://grnh.se/al15kt](http://grnh.se/al15kt)

\- Data Scientist(Machine Learning) -
[http://grnh.se/5uxtdv](http://grnh.se/5uxtdv)

\- Android Developers - [http://grnh.se/1bnljt](http://grnh.se/1bnljt)

\- iOS Developers - [http://grnh.se/w1mi0y](http://grnh.se/w1mi0y)

\- UX Designer - [http://grnh.se/e23axu](http://grnh.se/e23axu)

\- Mobile App Designer: [http://grnh.se/kxvh8m](http://grnh.se/kxvh8m)

------
lawrencegs
INDOSYSTEM | Tech Lead / VP Software Engineer | Jakarta, Indonesia | FULL-TIME
/ CONTRACT [https://indosystem.com](https://indosystem.com)

We are looking for senior-level backend software engineers who are excellent
with PHP, NodeJS and building system for a mobile-oriented architecture. Tech
Lead and VP level position is available for those who want to step up, lead
and build the engineering team.

Indosystem is engineering-centric company, currently 20+ team strong, based in
Jakarta & Cirebon.

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site | pornhub.com (NSFW)

Come work at the 22nd highest trafficked website in the world.

We are looking for:

-Senior Product Manager

-Senior PHP developers

-Senior front-end/javascript developers

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal.

Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com

------
atsaloli
Vertical Sysadmin, Inc. | Sales | Los Angeles, USA | REMOTE, PART-TIME Seeking
commission-only sales agent for high-quality Ops and DevOps training. We
deliver on-site training world-wide. Our model is: small class sizes (12 max),
expert instructors, excellent materials, tons of lab exercises. Customers tell
us it's the best training they've ever had. We are partnered with GitLab and
Docker. Looking for an independent sales agent. Offering 10% commission. We
charge $5000 per day. www.verticalsysadmin.com

------
jgugges
OkCupid | Senior iOS Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE, VISA

Build entire product features. Have the freedom to add your own creativity to
the app. Join a company with great culture, low stress and good hours. Check
out the jobvite posting for the details.

[https://www.okcupid.com/careers](https://www.okcupid.com/careers) \-----
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/okcupid/job/ogJ84fwV](http://jobs.jobvite.com/okcupid/job/ogJ84fwV)

------
qhoxie
Swiftype | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Relocation
Assistance

Swiftype builds a search platform that powers hundreds of millions of queries
a month. We are a small team of generalist software developers and we are
looking to grow our team in order to build new products and maintain our
existing search platform. Come join us in our newly expanded office!

Email us at jobs+hn@swiftype.com or check out
[https://swiftype.com/jobs](https://swiftype.com/jobs) for more information.

------
openevolve
LeagueApps | Support Engineer | Arlington, VA | Full-time | leagueapps.com

LeagueApps is a fast growing sports tech startup in Northern Virginia which
provides the leading SaaS platform for local sports organizations. We make
sports happen!

We are looking for a stellar Support Engineer to join our team.

Please apply here:
[http://leagueapps.applytojob.com/apply/E1pcVmh73L/Platform-S...](http://leagueapps.applytojob.com/apply/E1pcVmh73L/Platform-
Support-Engineer?source=hn)

------
SamGlasberg130
Stitch | Philadelphia, PA

Stitch is a fast-growing SaaS startup that provides a service for companies to
consolidate their data. Our mission is to inspire and empower data driven
people, and our vision is to be the conduit through which businesses take back
control and ownership of their data.

We're currently hiring Engineers and an Office Manager. You can view our
postings here:
[https://www.stitchdata.com/jobs/](https://www.stitchdata.com/jobs/)

Email sam@stitchdata.com with questions!

------
idrism
Truebill | San Francisco, CA | Software Engineer | ONSITE |
[https://www.truebill.com/](https://www.truebill.com/)

Truebill is seeking a back-end or full-stack engineer with experience in data
engineering, data pipelines, etc. Machine Learning experience is a plus.
Looking for someone who loves data and can help us pull insights from our data
for (1) our users and (2) our business.

The stack is currently Node.js, so JS knowledge is strongly preferred.

Email jobs+hn@truebill.com for more info.

~~~
mitul707
H

~~~
gigatexal
it clearly states to use the email if interested.

------
nbraver
Jet | UX/UI DESIGNER | ON-SITE | NYC (Hoboken, NJ) | Contract |
[http://www.jet.com](http://www.jet.com)

UX/UI designer - Customer experience team:

1-2 years experience with e-commerce website or mobile applications. Must be
familiar with Sketch, Principle, Zeplin, Adobe suite.

Great team and atmosphere, you can learn more about the culture here:
[http://www.jet.com/careers](http://www.jet.com/careers)

Send portfolio and resume to Nicholas.braver@jet.com

------
jonaliang
ThoughtWorks Pte. Ltd. | Senior / Lead Software Developer Consultant |
Singapore | Full-Stack Developer Consultant ONSITE

We are passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and
technology as tools for social change. The people in ThoughtWorks Singapore
are as diverse in personality as we are in our backgrounds, culture, and
expertise.

If you’re someone who’s inspired by technology, by joining ThoughtWorks, you
become part of a community. People join because they get to talk to the people
who wrote the books that influenced them, work with the people who wrote the
tools they would like to use, and collaborate on projects that propel change
in the real world.

As a polyglot technologist at ThoughtWorks, you'll get to think through hard
problems in a consultancy environment, and work with amazing people to make
the solutions a reality. You'll be working in a dynamic, collaborative, non-
hierarchical environment where your talent is valued over your job title or
years of experience. You'll spend your time building custom software using the
latest technologies and tools in a highly hands-on capacity, usually in a
pair-programming environment as we work with Agile Extreme Programming
methodologies. You will craft your own career path here as we believe every
individual is unique and there is no set path one must take to achieve one's
career goals and aspirations.

We are language agnostic, so we are not looking for anyone with expertise in a
specific tech stack, as long as you've had at least 5 years of hands-on
development and delivery experience in Java / C# / Ruby on Rails / Python /
Node.js or any similar exciting technologies. You should possess great OO
skills and strong design patterns knowledge, as well as a practitioner and
advocate of software development best practices like Test Driven Development
(TDD) and Continuous Integration (CI).

If you relish the idea of being part of a community that extends beyond the
work we do for our customers, you may find ThoughtWorks is the right place for
you. If you share our passion for technology and want to help change the world
with software, we want to hear from you!

Apply here:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/466063](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/466063)

------
thogenhaven
Better Collective | Full Stack Developer | Copenhagen, Denmark | Full-time |
onsite.

We are rebuilding the largest platform for sports betting tips -
[http://www.bettingexpert.com](http://www.bettingexpert.com) \- in Angular,
PostgreSQL and ElasticSearch.

Come join our team - full job ad here [http://bettercollective.com/jobs/full-
stack-developer/](http://bettercollective.com/jobs/full-stack-developer/)

------
dkuebric
node.js Distributed Tracing Engineer | SolarWinds | Onsite: Vancouver, SF,
Boston

TraceView is a monitoring platform providing our customers (other software
engineers) with deep understanding of how their applications are performing.
In order to provide that insight, we have to collect the data, which is where
our instrumentation agent team comes into play.

The agents that feed TraceView’s analytics run inside customer application
processes, automatically instrumenting them to gather distributed tracing data
and other performance analytics, while having minimal or no performance impact
so they’re safe to run in high-traffic production environments.

We’re looking for someone who’s immersed in the Node.js ecosystem--with bonus
points for fluency in Ruby, Python, or Go, and really wow us if you have a
systems generalist bent. You’ll be combining an eye for performance with
digging into the intricacies of V8 and native extensions. If you have a
passion for constantly learning new libraries and deciphering how they work,
and enjoy working deep under the covers of the runtime, then we’d like you to
join our talented and growing development team.

More information: [http://solarwinds.jobs/vancouver-bc/nodejs-senior-
developer/...](http://solarwinds.jobs/vancouver-bc/nodejs-senior-
developer/26E445023274455D9F59E99345B1D8FF/job/) (says Vancouver, but it's
flexible location-wise)

Apply above if interested or feel free to reach out with any questions:
dan.kuebrich@solarwinds.com

------
blocher
Engage ([https://enga.ge](https://enga.ge)) | Washington, DC (Alexandria, VA)
| Web Development Intern (Paid) | On-site | Student Visas Welcome

Apply at: [http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/Zla9Rw/Web-
Developmen...](http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/Zla9Rw/Web-Development-
Intern-Summer-2017)

About the Internship:

Engage is looking for a web development intern. The ideal candidate is a
highly motivated student or recently graduated student interested in pursuing
a career in web development who is excited to work with our in-house
development team. You'd be working with our back-end and front-end web
developers building custom websites and applications, using PHP; primarily, we
work in WordPress and Laravel.

This internship is located in Alexandria, VA (in the Washington DC metro area)
and you must be able to work on-site. This internship can be part or full time
based on your availability (we're flexible). This is a paid internship.

Ideal candidate profile would have one or both of these skill sets:

Back-end focused internship PHP, SQL (MySQL or similar), Wordpress theme or
plugin development, or equivalent Drupal experience, preferred, experience
with a PHP framework—Laravel, Symphony, CakePHP—a plus. We don't expect you to
be an expert, but some prior work with PHP is required, basic knowledge of
HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, and JQuery

And/or, front-end focused internship Semantic HTML5 markup, CSS, web
accessibility standards, and cross browser compatibility, Javascript and
jQuery, Experience creating responsive layouts

In order to be considered, you must submit work samples. Please link to your
GitHub profile or portfolio/website.

About Our Work Culture: We love being able to provide interns hands-on
experience that allows them to try new things, learn new skills, and grow. Our
goal is to create an environment that will hone your skills based on your
interests. Our interns are extremely important to our operations and quickly
become integrated into our team. We take pride in producing high quality and
award winning work, but we always find time for Nerf gun fights and team
lunches. We love coming to work and think that you will too!

------
jblesage
Sharkbyte Inc. | Senior React Developer | Montreal | Full-time, Contract,
ONSITE, SALARY: 100k-120k CAD

We are looking for a solid React developer to work with us at our large campus
in Montreal.

Main responsibilities:

\- Design and build rich and complex frontend applications

\- Integration with backends and other third party services

\- Performance analysis and optimizations in frontend applications

This is a 1-year contract that could be renewed. We would be looking for
someone who lives in, or is willing to relocate to, Montreal QC.

If interested, please contact jb [at] sharkbyteassociates.com.

------
galeaspablo
Pushfor | London, UK | Full-time | Onsite

Pushfor is a secure content sharing and instant messaging platform designed
specifically for business use. We are looking for professionalism, initiative,
and commitment to the team. Our interview process consists of an initial phone
call, a technical interview, and an interview with management.

We're looking for a Senior PHP Developer

\- Strong PHP, Symfony, and MongoDB

\- One provisioning language of your choice (e.g. Ansible, Puppet, Chef)

\- Devops experience: Linux, Docker, AWS.

\- Best practices: TDD, BDD, DDD.

Would be nice to have:

\- Python 3;

\- JVM stack;

Interested? Email luis@pushfor.com

~~~
galeaspablo
We're also looking for a DevOps Engineer

\- 3+ years of experience;

\- AWS proficiency;

\- One provisioning language of your choice (e.g. Ansible, Puppet, Chef)

\- One orchestration tool of your choice (e.g. Terraform, CloudFormation)

\- One server-side language of your choice (e.g. Python, Java, PHP)

\- One CI tool of your choice (Jenkins, TravisCI)

\- Linux administration

Would be nice to have:

\- AMQP

\- MongoDB administration

\- Docker (huge brownie points for Swarm)

Interested? Email luis@pushfor.com

------
nomadicactivist
Avaaz Foundation | full-time | REMOTE | [https://avaaz.org](https://avaaz.org)

Avaaz is changing the world, and we’ll give you the means to change it, too.
We are a nimble team working on creating opportunities to bring about the
world most people everywhere want -- one of justice, peace, and freedom. Check
us out here for more information about who we are:
[https://avaaz.org/page/en/about/](https://avaaz.org/page/en/about/) and the
impact our work has:
[https://avaaz.org/page/en/highlights/](https://avaaz.org/page/en/highlights/)

Our tech build comprises the latest technologies (cloud computing, distributed
systems, big data) using great languages (Python, PHP, JS) with proven and
cutting-edge datastores (MySQL, Redis, Memcache, Redshift).

At Avaaz, your work will have an impact on a huge scale: we have more than 40
million members, who have taken over 200 million actions, told over 500
million friends about Avaaz campaigns and donated more than $100 million
online.

We value professionalism, autonomy, and healthy work-life balance. Salary is
competitive in the non-profit space with generous benefits.

We are looking for:

\- Junior/Senior Security Officer
[https://avaaz.org/en/hiring/#op-161016-juniorsenior-
security...](https://avaaz.org/en/hiring/#op-161016-juniorsenior-security-
officer)

\- DevOps Engineer [https://avaaz.org/en/hiring/#op-80262-devops-
engineer](https://avaaz.org/en/hiring/#op-80262-devops-engineer)

\- Senior Software Developers [https://avaaz.org/en/hiring/#op-45362-senior-
software-develo...](https://avaaz.org/en/hiring/#op-45362-senior-software-
developers)

\- Technical Project Manager/Online Campaigner
[https://avaaz.org/en/hiring/#op-97764-technical-project-
mana...](https://avaaz.org/en/hiring/#op-97764-technical-project-manager--
online-campaigner)

------
jschwartz11
Voodoo Manufacturing | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite

We are building a digital robotic 3D printing factory to compete with
injection molding. We're well funded, have significant revenue, and are
scaling quickly.

We're hiring for:

\-- Product Manager

\-- Software Engineer, Full Stack

\-- Software Engineer, Front End

\-- Computational Geometry Scientist

\-- Operations Research Scientist

\-- Robotics & Automation Engineer

\-- Customer Support Manager

Learn more at [https://voodoomfg.com/jobs](https://voodoomfg.com/jobs) (not
all jobs posted yet).

or

Email us at jobs@voodoomfg.com if you're interested in chatting.

------
manoa
TuneIn | All types of software engineer and ops jobs | San Francisco, CA and
Los Angeles, CA | Full-time, ONSITE, [http://tunein.com](http://tunein.com)

San Francisco, CA - close to Caltrain, across the street from AT&T Park Los
Angeles, CA - Venice Beach, 2 blocks from Venice Beach Boardwalk

Onsite preferred though we've hired remote folks before. Visa transfers ok and
we support new green cards. New visas only if straightforward.

[http://tunein.com/careers/](http://tunein.com/careers/)

TuneIn’s mission is to deliver the world’s best listening experiences. We
achieve this by being the most popular way to listen to streaming audio from
around the world with more than 60 million monthly active users. Our free
service combines over 100,000 free radio stations and more than 5.7 million
on-demand programs stemming from every continent, so our users can listen to
the world’s sports, music, news and talk from wherever they are. TuneIn
Premium encompasses all of that as well as exclusive content, streaming sports
from every major league in the US (NFL, MLB, NBA, NHL...), TuneIn Owned and
Operated stations including curated content, audiobooks, and over 600
commercial free music stations. Our users cover iOS, Android, Web, and dozens
of connected platforms.

Our stacks are built on MySQL, HBase, MSSQL, Redis, DynamoDB, Golang, C#/.NET,
React.js, es6, Swift, and a few more. We believe in using the right tool for
the job.

We value being a top-notch engineering organization, and have the same high
standards with our code and our people. We hire well-rounded, full-formed,
communicative people whom we can envision being friends with and trusting. We
make time for quality, are agile and pragmatic, strive to keep it simple, are
data driven, and love getting better. Our projects tend to be 1-2 engineers,
so trust and accountability are required for us to work - and helps us keep
processes & overhead to a minimum. We've built a robust team and are always
striving to be the best place to work we can be.

Check out our projects and principles on Github here:
[https://github.com/tunein/engineering/](https://github.com/tunein/engineering/)

------
fabian_shipamax
Shipamax (YC W17)| London | ONSITE

Shipamax develops software for bulk shipping companies to manage their
business. Booking a ship is currently done manually using pen, paper, phone
and email. It can take 2+ weeks to book a ship. Shipamax uses AI and machine
learning to help shipowners and brokers streamline their processes.

Software Engineer (backend focus)

Senior Software Engineer (backend focus)

Data Scientist / NLP specialist

more here: [https://angel.co/shipamax](https://angel.co/shipamax)

------
nectar-fin
Nectar financials | Backend-Engineer, Devops | Altendorf, Switzerland |
Salary: 90k-120k CHF | Remote or onsite

Based on NodeJS and Angular we are building a CRM system for wealth management
companies. The product is rather young and the codebase small. Remote work is
okay. We have employees in Switzerland, the US and Slovenia.

Our hiring process:

1) Resume / code-check

2) Phone call (getting to know each other, technical interview)

3) Onsite (half a day)

Send a mail with a short intro about yourself (video or written) OR a Github-
link OR a resume to:

hiring+hn@nectar-financials.tech

------
plsmatt
Pilotlight | Moorestown, NJ (Philadelphia Area) | Full Time | ONSITE

Python/Django Developer

Pilotlight is looking to add an experienced, full-time developer to our team.
We are a small, boutique development shop located in Southern New Jersey
(Philadelphia area) focused on building web applications for clients large and
small. If you have experience with Python/Django or with similar MVC-Style
frameworks (Rails, etc..) and have an interest in trying something new we
would love to chat.

jobs@gopilotlight.com

------
whitperson
Sailthru | Lead Data Platforms Engineer | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Lead UX Designer | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru helps the world's most innovative retailers and digital publishers
build deeper and longer lasting relationships with their customers. Sailthru-
powered email, web, and mobile experiences drive higher revenue, improve
customer lifetime value and eliminate churn.

As an engineer at Sailthru you'll be able to tackle complex challenges of
scaling architecture, dive into leading edge technologies, and have strategic
impact on architectural features in the product roadmap.

We are also hiring for non-Engineering roles as well:

Sailthru | Client Support Engineer | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Client Support Engineer | Pittsburgh |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Customer Marketing Manager | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Customer Success Manager | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Mobile Customer Success Strategist | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Enterprise Sales Director | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Enterprise Sales Director - | Los Angeles |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Enterprise Sales Director - | San Francisco |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

------
JackMorgan
SmartStream Tech | Software Developer | Center City, Philadelphia, PA | Full-
Time, ONSITE

The ideal candidate is:

Looking for fantastic work/life balance - no stress, few meetings, no
overtime, no assigned work, permanent 10% weekly research time ​

Polyglot-comfortable - doesn't mind learning C#, F#, Java, JavaScript, Ruby,
and sometimes working in all five in one day

Loves pair-programming/TDD - is excited to work with a talented team -
mentoring and being mentored 100% of the time

Tolerates occasionally grungy work needed to maintain an enormous C#/F#
banking application used by the majority of the world's biggest banks

Comfortable working without a tech lead - we have no leads, every pair is
trusted to design the best solutions without being told or supervised in a
self-organizing team

Intrinsic desire to learn and improve - We are always learning and pushing
into new areas: currently some are researching and writing proposals for an
AWS-hosted version of our system. Several others are studying linear
programming to better develop an in-progress optimization system using CPLEX.
Others are studying dependent-typed programming with proof assistants in an
experiment to formally prove parts of our system. A couple team-mates are
doing broad improvements across our 4.6 million line codebase designed to make
it more type-safe with fewer bugs.

Feel free to email me for more info at steven.shogren@smartstream-stp.com. The
interview process is whiteboard-free, no memorization, no algorithms. We pair
program together working on several small projects for a day.

We are a small team that opens up positions rarely: this is the first position
we've opened up in years without a waiting list of pre-screened candidates.
The pay for the current position is average for Philly for a developer with
3-5 years of experience. If you've got a lot more and are a really great fit
let's talk anyway and we'll see what we can do. Worst case you get on the
waiting list for the next position ;)

For more information about our self-organizing practices, see here:
[http://deliberate-software.com/categories/self-
organization/](http://deliberate-software.com/categories/self-organization/)

------
mclarke
Silicon Valley Bank | API Banking Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite / Remote (US)
[http://docs.svbplatform.com](http://docs.svbplatform.com)

Enable the world of FinTech by building public APIs for commercial banking.
We're using clojure & postgres to expose brand new, easy to use, well
documented RESTful interfaces for clients. Among other projects we work on,
our small team created the technical integration with Stripe that powers Atlas
([https://stripe.com/atlas](https://stripe.com/atlas)). Our team consists of
former Facebook, Disqus, and Standard Treasury (YC S13) engineers; startups
are in our DNA.

With an aggressive roadmap of new products we'd like to launch in 2017, we're
looking to expand our team to help deliver new APIs. While we don't currently
have any full time remote employees on our team, we are open to remote US-
based engineers helping us become a fully-distributed team.

Our interview process is designed to be respectful of your time; we have a
short (~1h quiz) to get a baseline assessment of your technical skills,
followed by a broader parsing problem (~4h project) to understand how you
solve technical problems in a more realistic scenario. Both steps can be
submitted on your schedule. These code samples minimize complications with
whiteboard interviews and establish a consistent sample for all applicants.

Unfortunately, we're not able to provide detailed feedback on individual
submissions, and we can't sponsor visas at this time.

This is the third or fourth month in a row that we're posting this same job
post, and we have met many great folks (especially those as enthusiastic about
Clojure as we are!), some of whom have joined our team. We've grown and will
continue to grow as we build this product into a world-class banking API. Come
join us!

Separately, we have a product manager role now available as well, where you
can help us define and execute against the aggressive roadmap we have in front
of us. More info on that role is available here:
[http://docs.svbplatform.com/jobs/pm.html](http://docs.svbplatform.com/jobs/pm.html)

Contact Mike at api-jobs@svb.com for more information and to apply.

------
thebiglebrewski
Getaway ([http://getaway.house](http://getaway.house)) | Full Stack Developer
| Brooklyn, NY | ONSITE/Remote considered/Full time

If you’re reading this job description, you’re probably someone that spends a
lot of time on the computer and the internet. Although we leverage these tools
like any other business does, our our product seeks to physically take our
customers away from these things in an effort to find the magic and relaxation
they’ve so desperately been seeking. We’re putting tiny houses on camp sites
in remote locations so our “users” can get away and set up a high-speed
interface with their humanity. We create and maintain technology that, in some
cases invisibly, enables a mystical experience for our guests and removes
stress from their lives.

Getaway is a small but rapidly growing team that just raised a $15M Series A
financing round. Our offices our located in Downtown Brooklyn but we are open
to remote candidates that can visit our offices at least twice a month.

The Full Stack Developer will focus on the following areas: \- Building new
features for and maintaining the current functionality of our website, written
with a React/SASS front end and Ruby on Rails back end, in an Agile working
environment \- Some minor developer operations tasks ensuring the website is
serving our customers well and performing to our expectations - we’re hosted
currently on Heroku \- Supporting the cabin automation effort, working on
software to make the guest experience seamless and magical - currently written
in Groovy and Ruby \- Writing internal tools to support our Guest Experience
team and make it extremely easy for guests to get the things they need to have
a wonderful time on their Getaways \- Continuing to find efficiencies and ways
to leverage software to improve our team’s workflows and the way we do
business \- Occasionally writing code in front of a fire, if you so desire
(for real)

We’re looking for someone with around 2 years of experience but don’t want
anyone to shy away from applying if they think they’re a real
“rockstar/ninja/etc”. This is not a junior development role and those straight
out of school or bootcamp need not apply, unfortunately we just don’t have the
resources to support such a candidate at this time.

Feel free to reach out to me directly at zach (at) getaway (dot) house about
this role!

------
spyckie2
Terminal 1 | Hong Kong | Full Time | Onsite

Terminal 1 is a tech recruiting startup. We partner with fast growing,
profitable startups with strong engineering cultures in the Hong Kong area.

We're currently recrutiing for the following roles: \-- Front End Developer
(Vue, JS) \-- Backend Developer \-- UX Designer \-- DevOps \-- Data Architects

Apply at:
[https://www.tty1.co/#/companies/tty1](https://www.tty1.co/#/companies/tty1)

------
kevinkimball
Le Tote | Software Engineer | SF |
[https://letote.com/careers](https://letote.com/careers)

Javascript/ES6, React, Redux, GraphQL, Ruby on Rails

I'm not a hiring manager, but feel free to email me with questions and I can
put in your resume. kevin at letote.com

Job post:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/letote/jobs/562833](https://boards.greenhouse.io/letote/jobs/562833)

------
karl42
Adspert (Bidmanagement GmbH) |
[https://www.adspert.net/en/](https://www.adspert.net/en/) | Berlin, Germany |
ONSITE

Adspert statistically optimises advertising accounts (e.g. AdWords).

We're looking for:

\- a python developer (mostly backend)

\- a statistics/optimisation software developer

More info at
[https://www.adspert.net/en/about/jobs/](https://www.adspert.net/en/about/jobs/)
.

------
rohitnair
Amazon Kinesis | Software/System Engineers | Seattle, WA | Onsite | Full-time

The Amazon Kinesis Streams team is growing and looking to hire software and
systems engineers. The service is growing at breakneck speed and has spawned
an ecosystem with sister services like Amazon Kinesis Firehose and Amazon
Kinesis Analytics. You'll have opportunities to work on a range of domains
like

\- Hardcore distributed systems

\- Challenging scalability problems

\- Open source libraries and stream processing frameworks

\- Customer facing features and new APIs

\- Performance enhancements

As a core AWS service, your work will have high impact and high visibility.
Your customers will be other software developers and you'll have ample
opportunities to interact with them (search for Kinesis on this page just to
see a few of our customers).

If you're curious, or have more questions, feel free to reach out to me at
rohinair(at)amazon.com

Apply via the job listings linked below

[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/461249](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/461249)

[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/456686](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/456686)

[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/448623](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/448623)

Some of our open source libraries - [https://github.com/awslabs/amazon-
kinesis-client](https://github.com/awslabs/amazon-kinesis-client)

[https://github.com/awslabs/amazon-kinesis-
producer](https://github.com/awslabs/amazon-kinesis-producer)

[https://github.com/awslabs/amazon-kinesis-
connectors](https://github.com/awslabs/amazon-kinesis-connectors)

More about Amazon Kinesis -
[https://aws.amazon.com/kinesis/streams/](https://aws.amazon.com/kinesis/streams/)

------
johlindenbaum
Hiring pretty much across the board!

We're 7shifts, a Canada based, California venture backed company focusing on
solving interesting problems in the restaurant space. We focus on scheduling,
communication and evaluation of a restaurant's operation.

Tech stack for our web/API is PHP7, MySQL, nginx. Native mobile apps (swift,
java).

Saskatoon, SK & Toronto, ON Canada. Onsite. Potential remote positions.

Interested? Learn more at 7shifts.com/careers or shoot me an email directly:
johannes@7shifts.com

------
gardncl
Booz Allen Hamilton (Formerly SPARC) | Software Engineer | sparcedge.com |
Charleston, SC | Full-time

SPARC is a software startup recently acquired by Booz Allen:
[https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/SPARC-
Reviews-E386765.htm](https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/SPARC-
Reviews-E386765.htm)

Contact me at gardnercm@g.cofc.edu (old college email)

Openings for Jrs to Tech leads. Beautiful Charleston, SC and excellent heath
care, 401k match, etc.

------
anrama
RAND Corporation | Research Software Engineer | Arlington, VA | ONSITE,
[http://www.rand.org](http://www.rand.org)

Full time position. Looking for a generalist comfortable learning new
languages/frameworks and working with subject matter experts in a dynamic
environment. Some familiarity with Java required for first assignment. Must be
eligible for US security clearance.

Please contact rse.dev@rand.org or apply directly online.

------
kobigurk
QED-it | Zero Knowledge Proofs for Blockchains | Looking for strong developers
| Full-time, ONSITE or REMOTE | [http://qed-it.com/jobs](http://qed-
it.com/jobs) | Tel Aviv

If you’re looking to join a small, experienced team doing Big Things © :-)

 _Why join QED-it_

* We’re at the heart of the private Blockchain industry. The founders built and sold successful businesses in the space, and are focusing on privacy as the key to blockchain deployment, impacting industries from banking to space & defense.

* We are tackling the hardest and most interesting problems in the blockchain space - solve the consensus/privacy paradox, using zero-knowledge-proofs. ZKP is a new technology, with deep roots in the Israeli academic world.

* We are funded by smart money from top tier angels, and have assembled a team of experts in cryptography, computer science, security and distributed systems. We are looking for C++, algorithms and backend developers

\- take a look at [http://qed-it.com/jobs](http://qed-it.com/jobs) for
detailed descriptions.

 _About you in general_

* You have at least 3 years of work experience in tech roles

* Entrepreneurial spirit and a hands-on mentality

* Diverse environments and programming languages experience

* Good communication skills and able to quickly adapt to new challenges when needed

* Ideally you previously worked in a startup and/or in a dynamic environment

* Excellent analytical, logical and critical thinking skills

* You enjoy work in a fluctuating environment, dealing with (some) uncertainty

* Without using Google, you know what Q.E.D. means, possibly even 2 different meanings What you get

* Competitive full-time compensation

* A front seat at a rapidly expanding, global technology company in an exciting, emerging industry

* Great office location in Tel Aviv

* Sharp, motivated co-workers who can’t wait to meet you :-)

To get in touch, send your CV/drop an email to jobs@qed-it.com, we promise it
will be worth your time...

~~~
swordswinger12
>"ZKP is a new technology, with deep roots in the Israeli academic world."

This is false - zero-knowledge proofs were invented in 1985 by an Israeli
professor working at MIT along with an Italian MIT professor and an American
professor at Toronto.

------
willmadden
bridge21 | Software Engineer & Dev. Ops | Distributed Team | Remote (or
Brooklyn) | Full-Time | H1B OK

About bridge21

bridge21 is a cross-border payments service. We are the first company to offer
a real-time exchange rate based on the cost of buying, sending, and selling
Bitcoin in two fiat currencies at the same time, from the US to Mexico.

Our customers are individuals and businesses. We need to be brilliant and
creative about how we scale to meet their needs quickly! We are a small team
and are highly selective.

Requirements

○ Experienced with SPAs & financial APIs, warmed up on Rails/Postgres,
familiar with Bitcoin/cryptocurrency

○ Good at explaining complex concepts to designers, support, and other
engineers

○ You solve problems, and are excited to fix things when they break

○ You are excited to use cryptocurrency to move money around and solve real-
world problems

○ You are willing to take a culture & values assessment as part of the hiring
process

○ Our team is remote but you'll need to work US business hours (if you live
near Brooklyn for this role that's a plus)

How to Apply

If you are interested in hearing more, send your github and/or link to work
you are particularly proud of, resume with references, and a statement on why
you would like to work for bridge21.io to careers@bridge21inc.com.

Tip: we favor candidates who get an introduction from someone we know. Good
luck!

~~~
willmadden
Two quick updates / clarifications:

○ bridge21 is a distributed team, but we require US residency for this role ○
This is a direct hire position ONLY. Please no 3rd parties, recruiters or
development shops. Thanks in advance.

------
nsantosa
Health Recovery Solutions | Hoboken, NJ | ONSITE

We're a software company in the health technology space with innovative
solutions to remote monitoring and telehealth, looking for talented developers
in the NYC/NJ area!

Senior Software Engineer: [https://angel.co/health-recovery-
solutions-1/jobs/207456-sen...](https://angel.co/health-recovery-
solutions-1/jobs/207456-senior-software-engineer)

------
jacobheller
Casetext | Software Engineer, Research Scientist, Machine Learning Engineers,
and More | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

This is an insanely fun time to join us. If you are interested in search, NLP,
recommender engines, cutting-edge front-end technologies, or making a
difference through your work, you should check us out.

Our open positions are here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/casetext/](https://jobs.lever.co/casetext/)

------
resalisbury
Checker | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

modern and compliant background checks, focused on building a fairer future
for applicants. growing and profitable, an unusual combination for the Bay
Area :) great engineering centric culture. co-founded by engineers. 100+ ppl,
30+ eng.

Forbes Next Billion Dollar Company:
[http://bit.ly/2q8T5Kk](http://bit.ly/2q8T5Kk)

4+ years relevant work experience

bit.ly/eng-fullstack

bit.ly/eng-backend

bit.ly/eng-machine-learning

------
miles_matthias
inKind | Senior Front End Developer | Boulder, CO | ON-Site | Full Time

inKind.com is a B-Corp that provides 0% financing to mission-driven, local
businesses like restaurants, bars, gyms, grocery stores, meal delivery
companies, etc.

Our front-end developers need to be experts in creating great web experiences,
especially within mobile browsers.

Also, every member of our team needs to be extremely passionate about food and
local business.

Send info about yourself and your passion of food to miles@inkind.com.

------
bpowers
Passport, Inc | Charlotte, NC | Full-time | Onsite

Check out details at passportinc.com for a look at what we do and submit a
resume.

We’re looking for full-stack, ios, android devs — people who are comfortable
working on all parts of the system. We mostly use php, python, java, and build
it on AWS. At Passport located Charlotte, NC you get to work in a startup
culture and not have to live in the Bay Area!

If you are interested in learning more, shoot me an email.
brad@passportinc.com

------
kristenatmodus
Modus Create | Senior JavaScript Engineer | Remote | Full Time Contract

Modus Create is hiring a Senior JavaScript Engineer - someone who likes to
both architect and code. This is a full time 6 month contract to start.

We are building a data analytics dashboard application. The main framework
employed is Angular 1.6.

Please read more and apply here:
[http://bit.ly/2qSLnQV](http://bit.ly/2qSLnQV)

Send questions to kristen at moduscreate dot com

------
janbernhart
Optiver | Core Applications Developer | Amsterdam | Onsite | Visa and
relocation sponsored

Optiver is an (algorithmic) trading company. The systems we build will require
your skills in multithreading, concurrency, performance profiling and
optimization. You will be responsible for the full development lifecycle,
where you will get a lot of freedom to decide on code base, technology and
architecture. We use C++, C# Python and LUA.

Contact janbernhart –AT- optiver.com

------
alasano
Coveo | JavaScript Developer | Montreal & Quebec City, Canada | Full-time,
ONSITE or REMOTE

We're looking for programmers to join our team working on our new, cool
JavaScript UI search page framework. Our goal is to create a framework that
developers like you will love. We want to enable creation of great custom
search experiences backed by our awesome index technology, and have fun doing
it.

If you're curious, check out our dev documentation here
([https://developers.coveo.com/display/public/JsSearchV1/JavaS...](https://developers.coveo.com/display/public/JsSearchV1/JavaScript+Search+Framework+V1+Home)).
You can even download and play with it, so you know what you're getting into.
We primarily use (and love) Typescript to help grow our codebase without
losing our sanity in addition to recent libraries and tools.

While we offer all the perks people come to expect of a job (great new
offices, top of the line equipment, competitive salaries and insurance,
unlimited cappucinos and snacks, nerf gun battles), we think the best part
about working with us is simply being excited about going to work every day.
On a day to day basis you'll continually face interesting challenges, have
great autonomy and you'll be able to bring your ideas to the table knowing
that your team genuinely wants to hear them.

Coveo is positioned as the top leader for Insight Engines in Gartner's 2017
Magic Quadrant ([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-
for...](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-for-insight-
engines/)). We're growing quickly and hiring talented, passionate developers
to join our worldclass team. Our Montreal offices are brand new
([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-
home/](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-home/)) and we've also
rebuilt our entire Quebec City office to accomodate all our new hires in a
great environment.

Interview Process: phone screen - interview - tech test - offer.

To get in touch : aasanovic@coveo.com or simply take a look and apply here
[http://careers.coveo.com/open-positions](http://careers.coveo.com/open-
positions)

------
trishpandya
Credit Karma, SF, Principal Software Engineer, Onsite only

We are looking to build out our Growth Engineering team at Credit Karma and
working with our microservices team.

You will have the chance lead to drive our registration and login team. The
growth team optimizes our funnel and login processes, while integrating with
critical third parties and keeping an extremely close eye on Fraud.

You’ll be knee deep in a good mission, protecting people’s financial data.

Contact:Trish.Pandya@creditkarma.com

------
darkr
Depop | Multiple | London | ONSITE
[https://www.depop.com/about/jobs](https://www.depop.com/about/jobs)

Depop is a fashion/vintage, youth-oriented social marketplace with millions of
users. We have offices in London, NYC, and Milan - with Engineering being
primarily located in London.

We're currently hiring for the following roles in Engineering (please ignore
any "closing dates"):

* Scala Engineer

* iOS Engineer

* DevOps Engineer

* Mobile QA Tester

------
samoube
thelab | New York, NY (NYC) | Sr. Backend Developer |
[http://thelabnyc.com](http://thelabnyc.com) | Full-Time | Onsite

We're looking for a senior backend software developer to assist in development
on a mid-sized e-commerce site, with a focus on developing and maintaining
several open-source projects we own and contribute to. Most development would
be on server-side code, but some experience with front-end technologies is a
plus, as would be experience with DevOps.

To apply, please email your resume, links, and cover letter to
jobs.dev@thelabnyc.com

Languages / Frameworks

\- Python / Django

\- Typescript / React

Infrastructure

\- Openshift 3 Dedicated (Kubernetes)

\- PostgreSQL, Redis, Elasticsearch

Things you'll be doing

\- Working on core e-commerce functionality and related systems.

\- Using SOAP APIs from a Python application to communicate with other backend
systems.

\- Continually thinking about application security and possible attack /
exploit vectors.

\- Unit testing your code to ensure correctness.

We will be: an awesome place for you to grow, in an environment that will
support you. thelab is large enough to get an amazing variety of work, but
small enough to be flexible in working with smaller brands and start ups. A
successful candidate will have a passion for technology and is eager to work
alongside and learn from experienced development leads. To apply, please email
your resume, links, and cover letter to jobs.dev@thelabnyc.com

------
klinskyc
Healthie | Senior Software Engineer (Ruby) | New York, NY | Full-time, onsite
Healthie (Techstars NY '16) is an all-in-one practice management platform for
nutrition professionals. We've closed our seed round and are looking to bring
on a senior software engineer to work on scaling, performance, new features,
and mentoring our junior developers.

Our stack: Ruby, Rails, Postgres, Swift, Java

please apply by sending an email to cavan@gethealthie.com

------
vivcomma
Comma.ai | Software Engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE, INTERNS, comma.ai

Come win self driving cars. 6 open positions and intern spots are available.
Looking for people who have done well at math competitions (USAMO, IMO,
PUTNAM), competition programming (ACM, USACO, codejam, topcoder), science
fairs (ISEF, STS), or capture the flag (DEFCON, secuinside, GITS).

Send an email over with your resume and Github link (if you have one) to
givemeajob at comma.ai.

~~~
tdoge2
My interview with comma.ai was the was worst interview experience I've ever
had. Completely abrasive and unprofessional.

~~~
vivcomma
So sorry you didn't have a good experience interviewing at comma. Please feel
free to reach out to my email (viv@comma.ai) if you'd like to discuss further.

------
janpaul123
Remix (YC W15) | Backend, full-stack, algorithm engineers, and more | San
Francisco | ONSITE, VISA

Join us in building a real-life SimCity.

Today, cities use pen and paper to make planning decisions that affect
millions of people's lives. We think there's a better way. We've built a web-
based platform that helps city planners make much smarter decisions.

Originally started at Code for America, we're now working with 200+ cities
including Atlanta, Sydney, Boston, Miami, San Francisco, Reykjavik, and
Seattle. All in just two years. Learn more about our product at
[http://remix.com](http://remix.com).

We’re looking for engineers across our stack to write robust code that drives
the world’s first transit planning platform. We use:

\- Mapping: OpenStreetMap, Mapbox, Mapzen, Leaflet, TWKB, GTFS, PostGIS,
ogr2ogr

\- Back-end: Ruby, Rails, Python, Flask, PuLP, COIN-OR Branch and Cut solver
(CBC), Cython, Sidekiq, PostgreSQL, Redis

\- Front-end: React, Webpack (with Hot Module Replacement), ES6/Babel, LESS,
CSS Modules, Yarn

\- Testing: CircleCI, RSpec, Approvals, WebMock, puffing-billy, Capybara,
Jasmine, Happo, Browserstack, Overcommit, Codecov (>75% coverage front+back-
end)

You’ll work on (for example):

\- The scheduling algorithm that turns a Remix map into work sheets for bus
drivers

\- Visualisations for use in public meetings, such as the “Jane” (Jacobs)
isochrones tool ([https://blog.remix.com/remixs-isochrone-visualizes-travel-
ti...](https://blog.remix.com/remixs-isochrone-visualizes-travel-
time-e703b9f929d8))

\- Our geo-database of open data (transit and census)

\- Live-updating costing models and simulations

\- Our demographics tool that helps transit agencies serve their communities
equitably (per the Civil Rights Act of 1964)

Go to [http://remix.com/jobs](http://remix.com/jobs) to apply and to see all
our openings (design, data, sales, customer success, etc). We are committed to
a workplace that reflects the community we serve. We especially encourage
women, people of color, and others who are underrepresented in the tech
industry to apply.

------
julian88888888
Agolo | New York, NY | Fulltime, Onsite, Visa transfer | NLP and API Engineers

Agolo summaries information faster and with broader coverage than any human.
Agolo scans, organizes, and summarizes large amounts of text.

Interview process after applying is a phone screening, onsite technical
interview, and executive interview.

Apply on our careers page!

[https://www.agolo.com/careers/](https://www.agolo.com/careers/)

------
enascimento
Pagar.me | São Paulo - Brazil | Full-time | ONSITE

We're looking for software developers and devops engineers to join our team
and help us build the best payment system in the galaxy.

In terms of technology, we use JavaScript, Node.js, Serverless, React,
Angular, Go, PHP, Postgres, Mongo, AWS.

Please send your linkedin/git/resumé to: venhapara@pagar.me

Learn more about us at [https://pagar.me](https://pagar.me)

------
wport_
[http://www.Atoss.com](http://www.Atoss.com) | Senior Java Engineer | Munich |
SALARY: 60k-90k EUR | ONSITE

We look for engineers who are willing to move to Munich to help develop our
workforce management software.

We are known for over-market pay and great working-conditions. Moreover,
Munich is the most liveable city in Germany and among the top 10 best cities
in the world.

A short intro about yourself (video or written)

OR

a Github-link

OR

a resume to our recruiting inbox:

hello+hn@atoss.tech

------
drmacak
ELI-Beams | C/C++/Python Control System Programmer | Dolni Brezany, Czech
Republic| Onsite | Full-time About us: www.eli-beams.eu About position :
[https://www.eli-beams.eu/cs/o-eli/kariera/technicke-
pozice/p...](https://www.eli-beams.eu/cs/o-eli/kariera/technicke-
pozice/programmer/)

------
iameduardo
LTelecom | Software Engineer | Monterrey, Mexico | Full-time | On-site

We've been on business for more than a decade and we are looking for an
engineer to join our team. This is a great and rare opportunity (well, I like
to think so).

Most of our work is done in Ruby, Python and Elixir. Most of the work will be
backend (80% vs 20% frontend).

You should have at least 3 years of experience with Rails and or similar
framework.

Contact me for more information.

------
abronte
Coupa | python/spark/data engineer | San Diego or San Mateo (pref San Diego) |
ONSITE Full Time | [http://www.coupa.com](http://www.coupa.com)

Coupa helps businesses track and manage how they spend money.

Specifically we're looking for somebody to join our Data Insights team. If you
like python/spark/data give me an email at adam.bronte@coupa.com

------
justinhj
Full time on-site senior scala engineer and senior unity game programmer. We
are also looking for an intermediate level ops person with experience
deploying and managing mobile game backends or similar on aws. IGG is an
international developer and publisher of mobile games with over 2000 employees
and 10 international offices. Please message me for info at
justin.h@iggcanada.com

------
troycroz
Contactually | Senior Engineer | Washington, D.C. | Full-time | Onsite
preferred

Relationship-focused CRM for referral driven businesses and professionals.

Stack: Ruby on Rails, ReactJS (new), Backbone/Marionette (legacy), Postgres,
Redis, Elasticsearch, Neo4j.

[https://www.contactually.com/about/careers/](https://www.contactually.com/about/careers/)

------
tthurber
Big Data Developer | Throtle | Red Bank, NJ | ONSITE www.throtle.io We're
building out our Data, DevOps and UI teams and we are looking for individuals
who are data driven and want to use some of the latest technologies. We are
hiring fast. The most up to date roles can be found at:
www.throtle.io/positions Submit your resume and in the referral box put Hacker
News

------
invokedynamic
Atlassian | Full Stack Developer | Java, React, Python | San Francisco, CA |
Full-time | Onsite

Do you love using Trello, Jira and Confluence? Want to help build them? We are
looking for full-stack engineers that write Java or Python and React to join
our Growth Platform Engineering team.

Apply here: [http://smrtr.io/92zE7w](http://smrtr.io/92zE7w)

------
seven
nebenan.de | Backend Developer | Berlin | Full Time, Onsite-REMOTE-Mix |
[https://nebenan.de](https://nebenan.de)

Nebenan.de is a free local online service to strengthen neighbourhoods:
neighbours can connect to exchange recommendations, things, help and news. We
are looking to fill a senior developer position to help us with the backend
part of nebenan.de.

Our stack: ruby + rails json API, postgresql + postgis, redis, elasticsearch

Your Profile:

* You write software.

* ruby + rails experience is required, you should have worked on some bigger projects.

* Broad experience and exposure to many different languages and programming concepts is a big plus.

* You care about security

Personal:

* modest enough to listen to crazy ideas

* strong enough to push back against crazy ideas

* Bonus: you’ve worked as a freelancer or ran your own company at some point in your career

* Bonus: you also speak German

What we offer:

* To join a small and excellent team with QA support

* Responsibility for a product with meaning that a lot of people will use

* Open company culture, leadership based on competence

* Flexible working hours

Sounds interesting? Send us your CV and links you consider relevant for us
(your GitHub profile, websites you worked on, Blogs) to: jobs@nebenan.de

------
olivierroy
Wordans ([https://www.wordans.com](https://www.wordans.com)) | Lisbon, PT |
Ruby on Rails | Onsite

Wordans is an ecommerce company with websites all around the world. We sell
apparel and accessories at wholesale prices.

We are looking for experienced Ruby on Rails developers to expand our team. We
have openings for both backend and frontend developers.

Email: tech@wordans.com

------
voidness
Avant | Software Engineer, Full Stack | Chicago, IL |
[https://avant.com/jobs](https://avant.com/jobs)

We are revolutionizing the world of lending by lowering the costs and barriers
of borrowing for everyday people. At our core, we are a tech company that
builds advanced technology platforms and uses custom analytics to expand
access to credit. Today, our platform helps underserved consumers find fair
and fast installment loans. Tomorrow we plan to use our world class technology
and underwriting capabilities to launch new products and services that help
people improve their financial lives.

Avant is looking for a new Software Engineer to join the Product Development
team in Chicago. You will be responsible for building features as part of our
pre-issuance team or post-issuance team, or business operations team. As a
member of the pre-issuance team, you will be responsible for writing the
software that powers our credit decisioning, credit pricing, fraud prevention,
customer verification, and credit reports. As a member of the post-issuance
team, you will be responsible for our accounting system, communicating with
banks and credit card gateways, and enabling scale on our treasury platform.
As a member of the business operations team, you will be responsible for
creating workflows and the backend that powers internal service tools. You
must be a pragmatic generalist programmer who will not only help execute, but
also one that will provide a strong voice for technological direction of
backend systems at Avant.

~~~
vainsing
I will new grad completing my MS and in chicago and are there any entry level
roles

------
worldadventurer
Code4Good -- [https://www.engageSPARK.com](https://www.engageSPARK.com) \-
"Twilio (Voice IVR & SMS) for Everyone" | REMOTE or ONSITE (Cebu, Philippines)
| Full-Time

engageSPARK, a social enterprise, is the world's EASIEST Platform that
empowers professionals (marketing, sales, hr, operations, project managers,
etc) at NGOs & Businesses to easily & quickly build interactive Automated
Phone Calls (IVR) and 2-Way SMS campaigns in any country. We're especially
focused on emerging markets, where 66% have no Internet and another 15% who
have smartphones can't afford data plans regularly. Interactive automated
phone calls are the most cost effective and scalable way to engage anyone
anywhere with any mobile phone. People opt in by sending an SMS or doing a
Missed Call, which trigger an automated call back to them.

Customers such as Google, Facebook, Intel, UNICEF, Noora Health (YC W14) Asian
Development Bank, International Rescue Committee, Innovations for Poverty
Action, MedAir, Mercy Corps, and US Institute for Peace use the engageSPARK
platform to interact with people for a variety of use cases, including social
change in the areas of Agriculture, Health, Finance, Elections, and Disaster
Planning & Response, as well as for sales, marketing, customer feedback, and
operations.

Forbes says we're "A Leading Startup" and a "Notable Social Enterprise". Since
launch a little over a year ago, engageSPARK has become the global leader in
our space - we've already been used in 100+ countries.

Adventure Fellowship (1 year): [https://goo.gl/YA8ENR](https://goo.gl/YA8ENR)
| Full-Time Full Stack: [http://goo.gl/Pljcgr](http://goo.gl/Pljcgr)

Our stack: Go (GoLang) Microservices, Python/Django, Java, Docker, Redis,
Thrift, PostgreSQL, CouchDB, AWS, Android

Located in tropical Cebu Island, Cebu City is the second largest city in the
Philippines. It’s a safe place to live with a variety of malls, restaurants,
shops, beaches, and activities such as scuba diving, running, hiking, rock
climbing, and snorkeling. It has a busy international airport with cheap
flights to domestic and regional destinations. Check out Google Images:
[https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&s...](https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1104&bih=639&q=cebu+philippines&oq=cebu&sout=0&sa=X)

Email us at Jobs at engageSPARK.com

~~~
jacquelineo
Heads up that both of your links return "Page not found" (at least for me).

~~~
muratk
Thanks for letting us know. We'll fix this ASAP. :)

------
jayzalowitz
Capital One | Data Platform Engineer, Reliability Engineer, Engineering
Manager, Software Engineer, Data Scientist, Product Manager | New York, NY,
Washington Dc, San Francisco | ONSITE

Capital one is on a bit of a hiring spree, my team, the TED team in SF is a
implementation/quazi-labs division where we solve some big problems.

Send your resume to jay.zalowitz@capitalone.com and mention HN.

------
booboojr
iguazio | Software Engineers | Tel Aviv,San Francisco,Singapore | Full-time
ONSITE [http://iguaz.io/careers](http://iguaz.io/careers)

Data consumption is very different than it was twenty years ago, yet many
enterprises still try to meet new requirements by using old concepts and
paradigms. The iguazio Data Platform has fundamentally redesigned the entire
data stack to bridge the enterprise skills gap and accelerate performance of
realtime and analytics processing in big data, IoT and cloud-native
applications. Backed by top VCs and strategic investors, the company is led by
serial entrepreneurs and a diverse team of seasoned innovators in the USA and
Israel.

Open Positions:

\- UI Automation Engineer

\- IT/Operations

\- Solution Architect (Tel Aviv, West Coast, Singapore)

\- Big Data Engineer

\- Senior Automation Engineer

\- Python Developer

\- Research Software Engineer (Student Position)

See [http://iguaz.io/careers](http://iguaz.io/careers) for full descriptions.

Send your resume to careers@iguaz.io and mention Hacker News!

------
higuera
TrueAccord | Senior Software Engineer | Sunnyvale, CA |
[http://trueaccord.breezy.hr/](http://trueaccord.breezy.hr/)

Hyper-growth company 3 years ahead of the competition. Rigorous high-quality
development process in Scala using functional design patterns. Disrupting the
Debt Collection industry for the better.

------
pdnell
Ogilvy | Creative Technologist & Web Developer | Washington, DC | ONSITE |
Fulltime | ogilvy.com

Ogilvy's Center for Innovation and Creative Technology is seeking a highly
driven creative thinker with web development experience to join and help grow
its Creative Technology team. As a Creative Technologist at Ogilvy Washington,
you’ll be working across projects with huge impact that span the private and
government sectors. You aren’t just helping clients sling product, you’ll help
them change the world – whether it be working on projects that encourage
behavior change, helping improve customer experience, or creating empathy
through immersive storytelling. We are a cognitively diverse team of creatives
building award-winning campaigns. We’re on top of current trends, always
learning, pushing each other, and having a blast along the way.

Responsibilities

\- Building responsive web applications using some of the following: PHP,
MySQL, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, js, React.js, Vue.js, aframe.js, MongoDB,
WordPress, Drupal \- Using git for version control, branching and merging
according to industry best practices \- Participating in code reviews \-
Prototyping iOS and Android apps, web apps, Raspberry Pi apps, Arduino Apps \-
Eating bagels on Bagel Monday \- Learning new programming languages,
platforms, and mediums \- Participating actively in the DC tech community \-
Building sweet experiential Beer Carts on Thursdays \- Be one of the go-to
people for questions about cutting-edge technologies and how to best use them

Qualifications

\- BA/BS in Computer Science, Interaction Design, Experience Design, Software
Development or professional equivalent or certification \- Experience building
production-quality websites using HTML, CSS, JavaScript, PHP, MySQL \-
Experience developing HTML Emails \- Adobe Creative Suite/Creative Cloud \-
Experience building and maintaining production websites in content management
systems (CMS) \- Insatiable desire for learning new things

Interview process: Screening call, onsite/video conference interviews with the
team, team likes you, receive offer.

Apply here: [https://uscareers-ogilvy.icims.com/jobs/1323/creative-
techno...](https://uscareers-ogilvy.icims.com/jobs/1323/creative-technologist-
and-web-
developer/job?hub=15&mobile=false&width=1012&height=500&bga=true&needsRedirect=false&jan1offset=-300&jun1offset=-240)

------
mparrott
Man-AHL | Deep Learning Researcher | Oxford, UK | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA,
[https://www.ahl.com/careers](https://www.ahl.com/careers)

Our Machine Learning group is expanding and we are looking for an experienced
Deep Learning Researcher. You will be joining a small, cross-disciplinary team
and work alongside colleagues from varied backgrounds including Deep Learning,
Computational Neuroscience, Applied Statistics, and Computer Science at the
Man AHL Centre of Excellence in Machine Learning, which is co-located with the
Oxford-Man Institute of Quantitative Finance at the University of Oxford

We are looking for someone with:

• A doctorate and substantial deep learning research experience in an area
such as computer vision, natural language processing or generic machine
learning

• Practical, “hands-on” experience in one or more deep learning technologies
such as CNNs, RNNs, and LSTMs

• Excellent programming, scripting and scientific computing skills (ideally in
Python)

• A passion for understanding financial markets through empirical data
analysis and modelling

Your responsibilities will include: Research and analysis of extensive and
varied data sets from both global financial markets and non-financial market
sources; developing robust forecasting models using a portfolio of machine
learning and other signal processing, statistical and econometric techniques;
applying these in the development and implementation of new trading,
execution, risk management and portfolio construction applications.

We are a small flat-structured company with a no-attitude feel, and you will
have plenty of opportunity to grow and have enormous impact on what we do.

Our models manage over $20 billion of investor capital and we have a 30-year
track record of outstanding performance.

Our culture is open and transparent and we are actively engaged with the
broader machine learning community.

• We host and sponsor London's Machine Learning (goo.gl/15GHkS) and PyData
(goo.gl/yNtppX) Meetups.

• We attend and sponsor NIPS and ICML

• We offer various benefits including free lunches, a cycle to work scheme,
company away days, private health insurance, discounted gym membership and
visa sponsorship.

Please send your CV and cover letter to Milly Parrott mparrott@ahl.com

------
npacenop
iC Consult | Germany (Munich, Frankfurt, Stuttgart, Essen...) | Onsite, Remote
| Full-Time

We are a still rapidly growing security consultancy (about 200 persons in
total), specialising in identity and access management solutions and
integrations. If you've got some security background, know your way around a
linux box, have some coding/architecture experience, and are not too shy to go
meet a client from time to time, we would like to get acquainted.

We are looking for candidates at all levels of experience!

Fluent German is really important for us. Readiness to travel is optional (and
I mean it - you don't have to if you don't want to). If you've got experience
with anything IAM related (be it open source or proprietary) including but not
limited to OAuth, SCIM, OIDC, even just plain LDAP, that's an advantage for
you. If interested, drop an email to Georgi (that's me) with a reference to
HN. My email is kehaiov at ic-consult dot com.

------
nuno-or
Optimus Ride | Boston, MA | ONSITE |
[http://optimusride.com/](http://optimusride.com/)

Optimus Ride is a self-driving vehicles startup. We are located in Boston and
hiring!

Job postings: [http://optimusride.com/](http://optimusride.com/) -> Careers

My profile has my contact info.

~~~
colobas
Olá Nuno, sou um estudante do Técnico (Lisboa), prestes a terminar o meu
mestrado em Engenharia Electrotécnica e de Computadores. Enviei um e-mail para
o careers [at] nome da empresa.

Cumprimentos!

------
GeocachingHQ
Geocaching | Senior Front End Developer | Seattle, WA, USA | Full-time, On-
site

Interview includes 2 phone screens, Skype interview for candidates who aren't
in the Seattle area + on-site interview for all candidates.

Relocation available. Award winning benefits package and a 6 year in a row
"Best Place to Work" winner from Outside Magazine.

About Geocaching HQ: We are the global headquarters for the game of
geocaching. Our apps and Geocaching.com website allow a global community of
more than 10 million people to join in a real-world treasure hunt.

Position overview: As a senior front end developer, you architect large-scale,
enterprise-level web applications and help define the standards for web
development on geocaching.com. You are comfortable leading projects, sharing
your technical and architectural expertise, and working side-by-side with
designers and backend engineers. You have a passion for building modular,
componentized UIs and an uncanny ability to spot reusable patterns from miles
away. You work closely with UX/UI designers to prototype and ship new
features, develop fast, responsive, and highly interactive mobile-first web
experiences, and collaborate with backend engineers to define data contracts
and API requirements. You perform peer reviews with other developers, document
everything, and lead by example by writing code that is scalable, modular, and
robust.

Qualifications + Required Skills: \- Expert knowledge of HTML, CSS, and
writing CSS at scale. \- Expert knowledge of JavaScript. You are equally
comfortable writing vanilla object-oriented JS and working within a framework.
\- Extensive experience architecting complex UIs from the ground up using
modern JavaScript frameworks (Backbone and React/Redux a big plus). \- Expert
in building progressively-enhanced, mobile-first web apps using modular, unit-
testable components. \- Proficiency with NodeJS-based tools such as Gulp,
Grunt, and Webpack. \- Expert knowledge of front end performance, cross-
browser/device quirks, and how to work around them. -Solid understanding of UX
best practices and accessibility standards, and a commitment to putting the
user first.

Bonus Points: \- Experience with TDD or client-side unit testing frameworks.
\- Experience with section 508 compliance, particularly in the context of
SPAs. \- Experience working with localization/internationalization. \-
Proficiency using Git in an Agile development team setting.

Apply at www.geocaching.com/jobs

------
virtuallynathan
Amazon Web Services | SDE / SysDE / Research/Data Scientist | Seattle, Palo
Alto (ONSITE) | VISA, aws.amazon.com, AS16509

The Internet is the world’s most complex network, with over 57,402 unique
networks connected together, it contains hundreds of millions of edges and
nodes. It is THE most pervasive, important, and complicated communications
network in the world -- somewhere out there things are about to go south. One
of the core backbone routers of a major Tier-1 Internet provider is having a
bad day. It started with a transient, yet persistent, problem which was only
detectable by a slight increase in dropped packets that went mostly unnoticed.
An hour later the router suffered a catastrophic failure dumping 500Gbps of
traffic onto an already congested alternate path causing ripples across the
Internet, disrupting websites and other Internet based services on the U.S
Eastern seaboard. Social media is ablaze as frustrated people rant about their
favorite website, video, or gaming service being down, or so slow that it’s
unusable. While the Internet burns, our customers are humming away oblivious
to the disaster. If you have an insatiable curiosity, love the process of
discovery, and you’re reading this with a grin... we should talk. Come join us
and...

* Do what nobody else in the world is doing... literally.

* Gain knowledge and expertise on the inner workings of the Internet, working with top-tier Network Engineers

* Define and Develop Amazon’s Internet Monitoring architecture

* Play in the piles of data to discover patterns that push our understanding and knowledge of Internet performance and availability anomalies

* Build massive real-time systems which inform and drive complex changes across the Internet

* Gain practical experience building software using Amazon Web Services

We are hiring for SDE/SysDE I (Entry Level), SDE/SysDE II (Mid-Level), Senior
SDE, and Research/Data Scientist I/II (Entry/Mid Level). We may have an
opening for a Data Engineer I/II in the future.

Sound like fun? Email me: nahtnow at amazon dot com.

(*) Note, I currently don’t have openings for interns or just-graduated
college students. For internships or recent college grad positions please
apply here: [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/team/university-
tech](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/team/university-tech)

------
johnwinstanley
Angel Solutions | Full Stack Developer | Liverpool, United Kingdom | £17K -
£20K + benefits | Full-time | www.angelsolutions.co.uk/jobs

The circus themed office of Angel Solutions is a fantastic place to start your
career if you're based in North West England. We're looking for software
testers too.

------
adrr
Aspiration - Marina Del Rey,CA - Full Time Remote and Onsite

* Full Stack Engineer * IOS and Android Engineers * Devops

Modern infrastructure utilizing Java, RoR, Postgres, Redis, Rabbitmq, Rancher,
Docker,

We're one of the fastest growing US based financial companies. Help us break
the banks. Email tlehr@aspiration.com for more information.

------
s3nnyy
ti8m | Frontend-Engineer, .NET Backend, Java Backend | Zurich, Switzerland |
Salary: 90k-120k CHF | ONSITE

[http://www.ti8m.ch/en/career](http://www.ti8m.ch/en/career) \- Ti&m stands
for "technology, innovation & management". We have a mix of product and
project-based work. We built products like "Paymit" that is a known payment-
app in Switzerland. Generally, we build things for insurances, banks and other
bigger clients. For us it is important that someone wants to stay for several
years and not just for a short period. Also, at least willingness to learn
German is crucial.

Our hiring process:

1) Resume / code-check

2) Phone call (getting to know each other, technical interview)

3) Onsite (half a day)

Send a mail with a short intro about yourself (video or written) OR a Github-
link OR a resume to:

jobs+hn@ti8m.tech

------
rookonaut
craftworks | Full-Stack Engineer | Vienna, Austria | ONSITE www.craftworks.at

craftworks is a software development and machine learning company based in
Vienna, Austria.

We are a team of 10 people (mostly software engineers) and looking for a full-
stack software engineer. Our techstack is Java (Spring Boot), Python,
AngularJS, PostgreSQL. If you are better on the frontend- or backend-side of
things, please don't hesitate contacting us also. We have internal training
programs and will assist you in expanding your skills.

We would love to hear from you, show you our projects and get to know you!
More information here: [https://craftworks.at/working-at-
craftworks/](https://craftworks.at/working-at-craftworks/)

Please send us an email to jobs@craftworks.at and get in touch with us!

------
zinxq
Lending Tree, Inc. | Software/QA/Devops Engineer | Charlotte, NC | ONSITE

[https://www.lendingtree.com](https://www.lendingtree.com) Email us at:
jobs@lendingtree.com

Our Tech Stack: C#, Java, .NET core, Docker, Linux, Javascript, React, Mongo,
SQL Server, Kafka, Spark

Who we are: LendingTree, Inc. empowers consumers with information, tools,
advice, products and services for critical transactions and financial
decisions in their lives.

Specifically - We're looking for:

Dev-ops Engineers: We are in the midst of migrating our primary infrastructure
to Kubernetes, .NET core, docker, linux, mongo, kafka, and other cutting edge
technologies. We're looking for serious dev-ops engineers to join our team.

Back-end Engineers: You're a crack-shot in your back-end language of choice.
Our system matches users with hundreds of possible opportunities in real-time.
Needless to say, we're looking for people who care about performance. A lot.
Our back-end systems are written in C#, Java, Redis, Mongo, and SQLServer. You
might know C# or Java or you might not, but either way you're willing to
learn. Regardless, you can impress us in your language of choice. If you're a
Senior Engineer - you've worked in server-side code for a few years. You've
scaled to thousands or maybe millions of users. If you're a Junior engineer,
you love to code and you're good at it. You're smart, you're passionate, and
most of all you can't wait to get started. (New grads please apply!)

QA Engineers: We're writing software - and fast. We running hundreds of tests
on every check-in and we need more. TestNG, Selenium, and testing intuition
guides our tests. If you love making sure things are working right - email us
!

Front-end Engineers: You know Javascript. You know the ins, the outs and how
to make it blazing fast. You care about performance because you know your
users are waiting for every line of your code. You've used some popular
frameworks, maybe angular or react - but you know one or more cold.

Where we are:

Charlotte, NC: If you're into great weather and a central location (our
airport is an American hub) you should check us out. You can pick great urban
living (Uptown's 4th ward is the place to be) or get yourself a huge house (at
reasonable prices) in the burbs. The standard of living for an engineer
doesn't get any better than this.

------
sricola
BuzzFeed | SRE | NYC/LA/SF/London | buzzfeed.com/jobs

join us. lets talk, email me - sri dot ray at <our_website> .com

Job Post:
[https://www.buzzfeed.com/about/jobs?gh_jid=665485](https://www.buzzfeed.com/about/jobs?gh_jid=665485)

------
fluxsauce
kink.com | Operations Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite

Kink.com is seeking an Operations Engineer to join our awesome team at our
offices (the SF Armory) in the heart of San Francisco's Mission District.
We're looking for a highly motivated Operations Engineer to help architect a
modern infrastructure for building, deploying, and monitoring high-volume
consumer facing-web applications along with internal tools and systems. You'll
help us transition a good chunk of our infrastructure to AWS and move to a
container-based service architecture.

More info and apply:
[https://app.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=nWVdtDwF&j=obrd4f...](https://app.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=nWVdtDwF&j=obrd4fwD)

------
moondistance
Haskell Lovers Stealth Co. | Software Engineer | Menlo Park, CA | Full-time |
Onsite

Well-funded startup seeking experienced Haskellers who would also enjoy coding
exclusively in Haskell.

Experienced team working on an exciting product. Competitive compensation.
Interested in chatting? Email eulerconstantine@gmail.com

------
megido
Booking.com | Amsterdam, Netherlands | Full-time | Onsite

Front-end developer : [http://grnh.se/xl658q](http://grnh.se/xl658q)

Senior Front-end developer: [http://grnh.se/7ovde21](http://grnh.se/7ovde21)

------
yunhakim
Simple Habit is hiring #2 engineer (full time, onsite in San Francisco, at
least 3+ years of web development experience).

If you're interested, please reach out to us at jobs@simplehabit.com

[https://www.simplehabit.com/](https://www.simplehabit.com/)

------
roqad
Roq.ad [http://roq.ad](http://roq.ad) | Client Services Manager | Berlin |
Full Time | ONSITE

We are a young tech start-up based in Berlin-Kreuzberg that provides cross-
device technology to improve digital advertising. Our cross-device technology
was completely built in-house and complies with EU and German privacy
regulations. The core of our tech is our Roq.ad Cross-Device Marketing Graph,
which predicts what internet devices belong to the same user based on a
probabilistic and deterministic approach. Many international brands such as
Axel Springer, Vodafone, Red Bull, and Deutsche Bank are already satisfied
customers and many market leading AdTech companies are our partners. For our
proprietary technology we were acknowledged as one of the Top 3 Companies to
watch in 2015 in Germany and also as a Top EU Tech Company by European Tech
Tour.

We are looking for a Client Service Manager (m/f) to join our team. Our ideal
candidate will be creative, enthusiastic and good at “getting things done.”
She/he will work with us in the heart of Berlin and play an active role in our
future.

Your responsibilities: • You are responsible for understanding client needs
and setting up audience and cross-device campaigns accordingly, reporting +
analyzing + optimizing results, and communicating with the client
continuously. • You are responsible for creating, setting up and optimizing
media campaigns over various DSP and platforms. • You are responsible for
client happiness, so always striving for the best for our clients, in terms of
results but also with coming up with new ideas based on the latest industry
and tech developments. • You will be responsible for rebooking, up- and cross-
selling. • Running campaigns using the Roq.ad cross-device technology means
you work closely with our IT and data experts, defining and implementing new
product requirements.

What we expect from you: • You completed a business, engineering or comparable
studies with a strong analytical focus. • You have some good knowledge in
market intelligence, Ad-Ops, or account management in the AdTech industry. •
You understand how businesses operate, allowing you to easily put yourself in
your clients' shoes. • You know how Real Time Bidding works and can explain
the difference between a DSP, DMP and SSP in less than 3 minutes. • You have
an eye for detail. Setting up campaigns on the multiple platforms we use
requires precision and has little room for mistakes. • You are fluent in
English. Other languages are beneficial.

email your cv --> jobs@roq.ad

------
joergrech
Talentwunder | Senior Software Engineer (Groovy, Java, Akka) | Berlin, Germany
| ONSITE, Full-Time |
[https://www.talentwunder.com](https://www.talentwunder.com)

Talentwunder is an award-winning startup in the Direct Sourcing area that
builds a search engine for people on top to 50+ social networks with,
currently, over 1.7 billion profiles.

We’re looking for skilled senior software engineers for our Groovy-based Web-
Scraping system who care about efficiency, high-performant and maintainable
software. Our challenges include scaling to support big data sets and
servicing our users with up-to-date data in a user-friendly tool. We strive to
create a fast yet reliable platform enabling our developers to continuously
ship updates.

 _Requirements_

* 3+ years experience in Web-Development using Groovy/Java or experience in Web Scraping with HTML, CSS, and Javascript

* Experience with Akka, Akka Cluster or similar frameworks

* Experience with agile software development (Scrum/Kanban)

* Plus: Proficiency in handling of multi-terabyte datasets with billions of documents

* Plus: Experience with cloud-based development using AWS, Azure, Google Cloud, Cloud Foundry, Docker or other container/PaaS environments is a plus

* Plus: Experience with testing techniques

* Good communication skills in both German and English is a plus (one is sufficient)

 _What are we offering?_

* Great work-life balance, including flexible working hours without travelling

* Competitive salary with stock options – connecting you directly to the success of the company

* An education budget to spent on conferences, books, online tutorials, meetups, etc.

* A hardware budget to buy the MacBook/Laptop, Monitor, etc. of your choice

* Free drinks, chocolate & fruits

Interested? We’re excited to receive your application! Please send your
resume, your earliest possible starting date, your salary expectations and –
if available – your profile/portfolio on Github, Stack Overflow, Linkedin,
Behance, etc. to Jörg (joerg |at| talentwunder -dot- com)! More Info? See
[https://talentwunder.com/en/jobs/senior-software-engineer-
gr...](https://talentwunder.com/en/jobs/senior-software-engineer-groovy-akka-
mw/)

------
stegro32
tech.palatinategroup.com: (spabreaks|yourgolftravel).com | London, UK | Full-
time

Team of ~24 people (developers, designers, infrastructure) in a well-
established travel company (~250 people, ~100m GBP turnover), working on
customer-facing and internal (mostly-)web-based applications.

Things we do/use (in no particular order): pair programming, TDD, small cross-
functional teams, Ruby, Rails, Python, Go, Javascript (sometimes with
ReactJS), Puppet, Vagrant, Webpack, Varnish, HAProxy, Node.js, Git, RSpec,
Jasmine.

Interview process: two rounds, first always remote, second on-site where
possible - first is a (sometimes technical) chat (~30-45 minutes), second is
pair programming with a few of our team (up to 2 hours).

To apply / ask questions: stephenl+hn201705@yourgolftravel.com.

------
jobs-at-OEM
Open Energy Market | Full Stack Web Developers | Surbiton UK | Remote or
Onsite

How would you like to join a company that is actually disrupting an industry
that’s still based on faxes? The UK commercial energy brokerage industry is
stuck in a bygone age. Relationships and paperwork still dominate. We use
technology to modernise the industry and empower its customers. We focus on
trading only large volume contracts. Our software automates the procurement
process offering direct access to the UK’s suppliers. Customers can forecast
their portfolio allowing greater control over their use and costs.

For more information about us and our company, visit
[https://openenergymarket.com](https://openenergymarket.com).

We are seeking intelligent and creative people to join us as Full Stack Web
Developers.

Our development team is cross-functional and is currently fully remote. We
have an office in Surbiton from which you can work if required. You will be
comfortable working in a mature and collaborative environment. Liaising with
non-technical employees across multiple time zones will be required. The role
provides a high level of autonomy and you will be reporting directly to the
CTO.

You will be responsible for the development, deployment and support of our
software. This will cover the ongoing support of our current software and the
development of our new platform. You will be expected to contribute to all
areas of the Devops process including support of our mixed Azure and AWS
environment.

Our software is currently built using ASP.Net MVC and standard web
technologies. Any experience of these technologies would be highly preferable
and you will have strong HTML, JavaScript and CSS skills.

All new development work will be undertaken using .Net Core and we are
evaluating Vue.js as our preferred frontend framework. However, we are
constantly investigating other technologies that would benefit our product or
speed up our development process. Skills such as Powershell or Bash scripting
experience would also be welcome.

About you

\- You are a craftsman and take pride in all aspects of your role.

\- You leave the code in a better state than you find it using a pragmatic,
boy scout, approach.

\- You program for fun as well as your day job.

\- You like to break things while finding out how they work.

\- You engage with the wider developer community and are involved in open
source.

------
hsavit1
delivery.com | React Native / Mobile Engineer | New York City | NY

Delivery.com is looking for a React Native / Mobile Engineer to join our NYC
team. Requirements: \- Strong knowledge of “Vanilla” Javascript. \- Experience
with React Native \- Experience interfacing with Rest APIs - Strong
understanding of the Android and iOS ecosystem and its guidelines for app
development Bonus: \- Strong native Android or iOS experience \- App portfolio
- Experience with Redux, Flexbox and Javascript ES6 / ES7

Apply here: [http://deliverydotcom.theresumator.com/apply/twbqXi/React-
Na...](http://deliverydotcom.theresumator.com/apply/twbqXi/React-Native-
Mobile-Engineer)

------
artivest
Artivest | New York | Onsite | artivest.co

We are a tech-driven alternative investment platform that broadens access to
and connects leading private equity and hedge funds to financial advisors and
high net worth individuals.

Senior Software Engineer | Python, Django, Postgres, Tech leadership

Apply to jobs@artivest.co

------
wklaynman
Justworks Inc: New York City, NY - Fulltime - Onsite Only - Will relocate

Web Developers - Front-end Engineers - Product Designers and more!
[http://bit.ly/1NMwpCp](http://bit.ly/1NMwpCp) OR email jobs@justworks.com

------
plmb
GoDaddy | Senior Principal Software Engineer - eCommerce Platform | Scottsdale
| ONSITE, full time, godaddy.jobs

email me if you have questions: noah <at> godaddy

OPEN POSITIONS

\- Seattle, Sunnyvale, London, Scottsdale, more

\- Senior UX Designer

\- Director of Technical Product Management - Billing Platform

\- Director of Software Development - Hosting

------
capkutay
Striim | ONSITE | Palo Alto, CA | Senior Software Engineer - Machine Learning

About Striim:

Striim is the only end-to-end solution for streaming data integration and
real-time operational analytics. The platform specializes in data integration
across a wide variety of sources including change data from enterprise
databases, log files, message queues, and IoT sensor data. With that difficult
piece solved, Striim's analytics layer makes it easy for operational teams to
perform machine learning, correlate across streams, detect anomalies, identify
and visualize events of interest, and trigger alerts and workflows, all within
milliseconds.

Today, our product is used to solve some of the toughest data management
challenges at large Aerospace, Financial, Retail, and Cloud companies. We were
also just recently voted one of the best places to work in Silicon Valley [0].

Job description:

Team Lead to design and implement Machine Learning and Predictive Analytics
modules within Striim's real-time analytics platform. Examples include online
(i.e. incremental) algorithms (and data structures) for time-series
forecasting, document classification, clustering and hyper parameter
optimization in addition to crafting new ones as you see fit.

Minimum qualifications:

BA/BS degree in Computer Science or related technical field or equivalent
practical experience. Experience with one or more general purpose programming
languages including but not limited to: Java, C/C++ or Python.

Experience with one or more of the following: Unsupervised learning,
inference, data mining, classification, pattern recognition, recommendation
systems, targeting systems, ranking systems or similar.

Preferred qualifications:

MS or PhD degree in Computer Science, Artificial Intelligence, Machine
Learning, or related technical field.

2-5 years of industry experience.

Experience with distributed systems, ML architectures, R, MLib, or other
statistical learning tools.

Job posting:
[http://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2FokB74fwQ](http://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2FokB74fwQ)

0:
[http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/news/2017/04/18/best...](http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/news/2017/04/18/best-
places-to-work-2017-bay-area-top-companies.html#g126)

------
jwb119
Ironclad (YC S15) - San Francisco, CA (ONSITE)

Full stack software engineers (Node.js / React stack), Sales Development Reps
(SDRs), Account Executives, Product Designer.

We make software for legal teams and we are the fastest growing legal
technology company in Silicon Valley.

hn@ironcladapp.com

------
debuggest
InComm Digital Solutions | Senior/Mid-level Software Engineer, Systems
Engineer, Database Engineer, SQL Server DBA | Portland, Oregon | ONSITE

Come work for InComm in downtown Portland. Free lunch and breakfast once a
week, free monthly transit or parking pass, annual hackathon, lots of learning
opportunities, collaborative atmosphere.

Tech stack: C#/.NET (Windows today but .NET core in The Future(tm)), Microsoft
SQL Server, RabbitMQ, Redis, RavenDB, React+Redux, HTML/CSS/JS, Docker, Puppet

Openings:

* Senior Database Engineer: [https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6102/senior-database-e...](https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6102/senior-database-engineer/job)

* Software Engineer: [https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6281/software-engineer...](https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6281/software-engineer/job)

* Senior Systems Engineer: [https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6020/senior-systems-en...](https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6020/senior-systems-engineer/job)

* Senior Software Engineer (Full Stack/.NET): [https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/5845/senior-software-e...](https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/5845/senior-software-engineer%2c-full-stack-.net/job)

* SQL Server DBA: [https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/5845/senior-software-e...](https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/5845/senior-software-engineer%2c-full-stack-.net/job)

Interview process: Usually a phone screen to run through some basic technical
questions, then (depending on the role) a small take-home assignment that we
discuss at an on-site interview, as well as some discussion of past projects
and simple whiteboarding (no binary search trees). Onsite there's usually two
sessions with a pair of engineers in each, as well as a more non-technical
session or two with managers. Email me at the incomm.com domain with rfaaberg
as the username if you're interested. See all current job postings:
[https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/5729/sql-server-
dba/jo...](https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/5729/sql-server-dba/job)

------
lkarolewski
realtor.com | Principal Frontend Developer | Santa Clara

We're looking for an experienced javascript developer, who will be:

* responsible for design and architecture of js aspects of realtor.com

* establishing, implementing and evangelizing javascript best practices

* continuously working to modernize our js stack

* building new product features that are seen and used by 50 million monthly unique users

* ensuring quality of his work writing unit tests

.

In this role you will be primarily a bridge between server side developers and
ux engineers, but also have opportunities to work in capacity of full stack
engineer.

You’ll have the chance to work in a startup culture with the support of a
large company.

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/5l637f1](http://grnh.se/5l637f1)

------
Eforce21
eForce21 GmbH | Munich | Germany | ONSITE | Full time |
[https://www.eforce21.com/en/](https://www.eforce21.com/en/)

Who we are? eForce21 is your local expert for modern, innovative and reliable
enterprise software and IT solutions. We design innovative and sustainable IT
architectures and develop customised, cost-effective and user-friendly
software, cloud and Internet solutions. Hence, we apply technologies from the
21st Century!

We have a need to strengthen our already motivated consultant team here in
Munich and therefore we are looking for

* Java Developers

* .NET Developers

* Android Developers

Up for the challenge? Then just send your CV to: jobs@eForce21.com

------
wolframhempel
deepstream | Sales Engineer | Berlin, Germany | REMOTE/ONSITE, FULL or
PARTTIME / VISA

(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻ Our fast growing Open Source Technology startup
([https://deepstream.io/](https://deepstream.io/),
[https://deepstreamhub.com/](https://deepstreamhub.com/)) is looking for a
Sales Engineer who loves to travel and work with customers on implementations
and usecases.

[https://deepstreamhub.com/careers/sales-
engineer/](https://deepstreamhub.com/careers/sales-engineer/)

~~~
jordigh
What's with the table flip?

~~~
linkmotif
Seriously

------
Trey_DeVries
Looker Data Sciences | Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA or Santa Cruz,
CA | Onsite Fulltime |

WHO WE ARE Looker is on a mission to bring better insights and data-driven
decisions to every business. Everything we do is aimed at making sure our
customers love every aspect of Looker, from our products and technologies to
our ease of doing business and our support. We are looking for curiously
brilliant individuals to join our team as we reinvent data analytics. Get
data-driven and see yourself at Looker.

Looker is seeking experienced Full Stack Engineers to build out our cutting-
edge data discovery platform. Looker is still a small team, so you’ll have the
opportunity to work on many aspects of the product. Actually, you’ll probably
work on nearly all of it! You should have extensive experience and a proven
track record solving web, database, and network engineering problems. Most of
all, you should share a love of programming.

WHAT WE NEED YOU TO DO \- Love building new technologies that have the power
to impact businesses’ day-to-day operations and change the way companies make
decisions. \- Love working with a small team of highly-motivated individuals.
\- Possess innate passion for coding, building businesses, web development,
and data! \- Solve complex web engineering problems. \- Be a teacher, mentor
and foster a collegial atmosphere while giving and receiving feedback. \- Take
full ownership. Make Looker better.

WHAT YOU BRING TO LOOKER \- 3+ years experience building highly-available,
modern web applications. \- A firm grasp of Computer Science fundamentals
including object oriented design, data structures, algorithm design, problem
solving and complexity analysis. \- Expert knowledge of modern JavaScript,
HTML, & CSS, including libraries and frameworks. \- Deep familiarity with at
least one of these server side languages: Ruby, Python, Java, or similar. \-
Interest in working on or debugging many layers of the application stack,
including issues as far-ranging as SSH tunnels to Java stack overflow
exceptions. \- Knowledge of how to identify, prevent, and resolve security
issues in all layers of the application stack. \- Authorization to work in the
U.S. without visa sponsorship.

NICE TO HAVE \- Past experience working in startups, building information
visualizations, and/or experience with BI and data discovery tools. \-
Experience managing databases and familiarity writing SQL queries.

Apply at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/looker/aa4f2ee6-fc83-4e7c-97d9-83c2dc2...](https://jobs.lever.co/looker/aa4f2ee6-fc83-4e7c-97d9-83c2dc2723b3)

------
hackernews
Grand Rounds | Sr. Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA USA |
[https://www.grandrounds.com](https://www.grandrounds.com)

Grand Rounds was recently named Best Digital Health Company to Work For[1] by
Rock Health, and is currently recognized by Glassdoor's as the #2 Best Places
to Work[2].

We are also represented on Wealthfront's Career Launching Companies[3] for the
second year in a row and are looking for talented Software Engineers to join
our mission.

You'll be embedded in an agile team tasked with business problems to solve and
a solid, well built platform to leverage. We believe in empowerment through
autonomy. We employ a services oriented platform[4] primarily utilizing Rails
on the back-end and React on the front-end. Every new Engineer delivers code
from day one.

We're specifically looking for talented Engineers with strong architectural
pattern knowledge (Fowler is your preferred bedtime reading). You're familiar
with the concerns of MVC, perhaps with the Redux pattern, have dabbled with
GraphQl. You've used Backbone to create front end frameworks, can talk web
standards and best practices. You know why accessibility is important, and
have a desire to learn about building secure applications. You can debate for
hours on microservice vs monolithic applications and can sniff out code smell
and recognize anti-patterns from a mile away.

Here at Grand Rounds we are literally saving lives through our technology and
services, it's rewarding work. Email me at brett@grandrounds (mention
HackerNews) or visit our website[5] to view and apply to open opportunities.

[1] [https://rockhealth.com/announcing-the-2017-top-50-in-
digital...](https://rockhealth.com/announcing-the-2017-top-50-in-digital-
health/) [2] [https://www.glassdoor.com/Award/Best-Small-and-Medium-
Compan...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Award/Best-Small-and-Medium-Companies-to-
Work-For-LST_KQ0,43.htm) [3] [https://blog.wealthfront.com/2017-career-
launching-companies...](https://blog.wealthfront.com/2017-career-launching-
companies-list/) [4] [https://stackshare.io/grand-rounds/grand-
rounds](https://stackshare.io/grand-rounds/grand-rounds) [5]
[https://www.grandrounds.com/life-at-grand-
rounds/](https://www.grandrounds.com/life-at-grand-rounds/)

------
florian-f
fino.digital | Software Engineer | Kassel, Germany | Full-time, onsite
[https://fino.digital](https://fino.digital)

fino is hiring everyone who brings the motivation it takes to be part of our
buzzing team. Big need in frontend development.

What we do:

\- build SaaS products to digitalize the banking industry

Who we are:

\- 100% self funded 2 year old startup

\- market leader for digital bank account changing tools

\- ~ 40 highly motivated team members

Tech:

Our teams are (reasonably) free to choose the technologies they need.
Generally speaking, on the frontend it's mostly AngularJS, Angular or React;
Dropwizard, Spark Java, Go on the backend.

What we offer:

\- good vibes

\- coffee, beer, fresh fruit

\- competitive salary

\- flextime

If you're interested, or have questions, just mail us at jobs@fino.digital

------
AndreaCensi
nuTonomy | Santa Monica, Boston, Singapore, Zurich | fulltime, ONSITE, VISA
transfer | Everything!

nuTonomy is a rapidly growing startup creating fleets of self-driving cars. We
were the first to have a pilot with real passengers (before Uber and Google!).

We are hiring in literally everything, on 3 continents!

Please see some of our jobs descriptions at
[http://nutonomy.com/jobs](http://nutonomy.com/jobs) For senior people, we are
open to tailor title and responsibilities.

Please feel free to get in touch with me directly if you have any questions
(andrea AT nutonomy.com).

~~~
s3nnyy
There are no jobs in Zurich on your careersite.

------
derwiki
Snapdocs | Rails & Data & Product Engineers | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE,
[http://snapdocs.com](http://snapdocs.com)

Snapdocs (YC W14, SV Angel) is an early stage, rapidly growing company looking
to fill a variety of engineering roles. (Growth, amiright?)

We're a small team tackling the absolutely massive mortgage market. We're
bringing modern, elegant software to a field that still relies on fax machines
and manilla envelopes. We bring security, efficiency and joy to a paper-based
pillar of the US economy.

The type of problems we're tackling involve workflow, product design, data,
and computer vision for mortgage documents. For data, it decides everything we
do. We won't start work on a new feature until we can point to the numbers we
hope to move. Snapdocs' culture is one that trusts its team members to make
smart decisions. This means we value both independent work as well as seeking
collaboration. We're becoming ubiquitous in one segment of the market and
we're looking to expand further.

Skills & Requirements * Rails Engineer. 3+ years experience, but more is
welcome. Ideally, you're a full stack coder. But in reality, you probably lean
either towards the front or the back end. That's fine, so long as you know
(and enjoy) your strengths.

* Front-end Engineer. 3+ years experience, but more is welcome. You have a deep understanding of CSS but prefer to use Bootstrap. Experience building reusable components a plus.

* Data wrangler. We're looking to double our Data team. AI! Advanced machine learning! An ability to read past hype-y buzzwords because we don't (yet) do those! We're taking a paper-based, non-standardized dataset and extracting insights to help guide product design and market forecasting. Stack agnostic, we’re more interested in your creative ideas/ability to self-execute than a resume.

* Being the 10th member of on a fast-growing technical team. This means helping to form a healthy and happy culture. We strive to be respectful of each other's time and point of view. We're learning how to do this together. We want to create a place where it's OK to fail, and that you know the team has your back the whole way through.

* Self-motivated. To us that means when you get an interesting problem, you will rip into it until you understand its nuances and perhaps have a glimpse of the solution.

* Empathy. We work closely with our customers, meaning phone calls, emails, and sometimes lunch. It is important in this job to listen to them so that we can build what they need and want. Apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/snapdocs](https://jobs.lever.co/snapdocs)

------
thechut
LogMeIn | Designer - New Product Innovation | Boston | ONSITE I work at
LogMeIn, and while we are now a huge SaaS company my team is focused on
operating independently to build an awesome new product.

We are a super small team of engineers, product, and data nerds. We all wear
lots of hats depending on the day but we are looking for a great designer to
join us to lead all things visual. You will be responsible for creating
prototypes, high fidelity designs, interviewing users, designing and
performing other types of research, brand management and more.

Since we are part of a larger company we can offer full benefits, awesome new
offices in Seaport, and competitive salaries. Shoot me an email if you want to
find out more - calum.barnes@logmein.com

------
jacques_chester
Pivotal | Engineers, Designers, Product Managers, Pre/Post-Sales Engineers,
Ops, Sales, Admin | Locations worldwide | ONSITE

Pivotal's goal is to transform the way the world builds software. We mean it.

We value aptitude over alma mater, empathy over a list of APIs. It doesn't
matter whether your resumé says PHP or PhD: if you're smart, empathetic and
know some stuff, we want to work with you.

We have many offices worldwide including SF, NYC, Toronto, London, Palo Alto
(pivotal.io/locations) and more coming. We're broken into three main
divisions: Pivotal Labs ( _that_ Pivotal Labs), Cloud R&D and Big Data.

\-- _Pivotal Labs_ helps clients to become better at product development. For
engineering we are religiously lean and agile. We pair program and TDD every
line of code from the outside. Our product managers are fantastic at keeping
products sharply focused, our designers are masters from users to pixels.

\-- _Cloud R &D_ is where we build the best cloud platform available: We're
the majority contributors to the Cloud Foundry project. Our distribution has
the fastest-growing sales of any opensource product _ever_ and it's _still_
zooming up and to the right.

Except for upstream code, every line is pair programmed and TDD'd. We dogfood
the cutting edge of the technology on our own commercial cloud (Pivotal Web
Services).

Cloud R&D is also responsible for Pivotal Tracker and Spring.

\-- _Big Data_ is our suite of battled-hardened products, now open sourced.
Greenplum tackles massive datasets with the comfort of PostgreSQL. Apache HAWQ
(incubating) brings Greenplum's distributed query planner to Hadoop. Gemfire,
donated as Apache Geode, is an in-memory distributed grid with years of high
performance in high-stakes systems.

\-- _Generally_

At our offices we have free breakfast, weekly tech talks, excellent benefits
and competitive pay. Ping pong isn't mandatory, but it's popular. I think
west-coast ping pong is harder to beat, but east-coast style is more
entertaining to watch. The NYC beer fridge has more IPAs than I prefer but I
guess that's life in paradise.

\-- _Applying_

To see open jobs and apply, see:
[http://grnh.se/xiy346](http://grnh.se/xiy346)

You can also email me at jchester+hn-may17@pivotal.io if you have questions. I
won't reply to copypasta. I may not be able to reply immediately, as I am just
an engineer here. These help me earn a referral bonuses, which I appreciate. I
can give the non-referral link upon request.

------
mariaiwoca
iwoca is hiring both Backend and Frontend Engineers in London (Oxford Circus)!

We run our Django-powered site on AWS, use asynchronous tools (Twisted,
Celery) for time-consuming tasks and scientific libraries (numpy, scipy,
pandas) for risk aspects. Application orchestration is done with Docker and
Ansible and our monitoring is set up using StatsD, Elasticsearch-Logstash-
Kibana.Right now we are developing new features on our in-house Angular
application which servers our 100+ operations team.

email maria@iwoca.co.uk. No recruiters please!

------
NewsNow
Designer/Developers / Web Developers / News Algorithm Developers /
Programmatic Advertising Engineers / Product Managers | NewsNow.co.uk |
London, UK or 100% remote (UK residents only) | Full-time, permanent

We may be a top ten UK media publisher, our website loved by millions. Yet
despite our huge success, we've jealously protected our start-up culture over
the past 20 years. Which means today, we're still a company where everyone who
joins us gets to make a massive impact. Our ethos and news product are well
proven, but we aren’t resting on our laurels.

Today, we’re on a mission to combat fake news, and puncture social media
bubbles, through the biggest redesign of our homepage and section homepages in
20 years.

We currently have five opportunities:

\- As a /Designer/Developer/, you’ll be responsible for designing and
developing our new homepage layout. You will be working with Adobe Creative
Suite, JavaScript, CSS3, SASS, HTML5, Responsive Web Design, progressive
enhancement and feature detection.

\- As a /Web Developer/, you’ll integrate the new homepage layout with our
back-end database and write the logic that drives the UI. You’ll also work on
a wide array of other UI/UX, SEO, and content integration challenges.

\- As a /News Algorithm Developer/, you’ll develop automated curation
algorithms that will produce the content for the new homepage layout.

\- As a /Programmatic Advertising Engineer/, you’ll use JS (ES5, ES6) and
NodeJS to develop our unique bespoke programmatic advertising technologies,
helping maintain our role as the leading UK online publisher in ad tech.

\- As a /Product Manager/, you’ll take over from our CEO in keeping all our
development efforts incredibly well organised. You’ll grasp our strategic
vision, consult with stakeholders to prioritise and specify desired
developments, and co-ordinate the work of our agile development team to
balance our editorial, development and commercial goals and deliver them with
maximum efficiency.

All roles will be expected to work closely with our Founder & CEO, and
Principal Engineer.

All positions are available at our head office in London Euston/Kings Cross,
and developer roles are also available 100% remote (UK residents only).

If you like the sound of this, we’d love to hear from you, so get in touch!
[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/) (not
all positions may be showing online)

~~~
seishun
Does "UK residents only" mean you're only hiring UK residents, or does it only
apply to the "100% remote" part?

------
asow92
Alpha Audiotronics works on a pair of truly wireless earbuds:
[https://skybuds.com/](https://skybuds.com/)

We need folks on Android, Automated testing, and Embedded firmware C/C++
development: [https://angel.co/alpha-
audiotronics/jobs](https://angel.co/alpha-audiotronics/jobs)

We're currently working on our next generation product out of our Soho NY
office and we need smart/flexible people who love the startup lifestyle.

Reach out to me directly at andrew@skybuds.com

------
apu
Dropbox | Machine Learning Engineer | San Francisco, Seattle, New York |
Onsite, full-time

Dropbox’s Machine Learning group develops high impact solutions that touch
millions of people and a lot of data. From images to documents in every
language, the Dropbox ML team delivers solutions across a number of domains,
from computer vision to natural language processing and more. We leverage the
full range of classic & modern ML techniques (whatever a problem calls for!),
including supervised/semi-supervised/unsupervised learning, deep learning of
all flavors (from CNNs to LSTMs and even newer stuff as well), and
online/interactive learning. While some of our algorithms run on mobile
devices, others require large clusters on our infrastructure.

See this blog post for a deep-dive into a recent feature we developed (OCR on
scanned documents): [https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2017/04/creating-a-modern-
ocr...](https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2017/04/creating-a-modern-ocr-pipeline-
using-computer-vision-and-deep-learning/)

We're looking for people with either academic or practical backgrounds in
machine learning, ideally with experience in natural language understanding,
information retrieval, knowledge extraction, or deep learning.

Responsibilities:

\- Work within the Machine Learning Team to design, code, train, test, deploy
and iterate on large scale machine learning systems.

\- Build delightful products and experiences for millions, while working
alongside an excellent, cross-functional team across Engineering, Product and
Design.

\- Help shape the direction of machine learning and artificial intelligence at
Dropbox.

Benefits and Perks:

\- Getting to make a tremendous impact on our infrastructure & products, which
are used by hundreds of millions of people around the world

\- Working with a highly skilled and experienced team with backgrounds in
industry & academia and many different fields

\- Market competitive total compensation package

\- 100% company paid individual medical, dental, & vision insurance coverage

\- 401k + company match

\- Wellness Reimbursement

\- Generous vacation & volunteer policy

\- Free Dropbox space for your friends and family :-)

Apply here:
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/533100](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/533100)

~~~
linkmotif
> Free Dropbox space for your friends and family :-)

> Apply here:
> [https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/533100](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/533100)

Genius

------
keithelder
We have about 200 openings at Quicken Loans. We have an amazing culture, have
won numerous awards as the best place to work in Technology in America several
times among other things. We're hiring full stack software devs, server,
analyst, QA, DBA, you name it. Feel free to email me your resume and I'll get
it fast tracked: keithelder@quickenloans.com Feel free to review our career
site at [https://quickenloanscareers.com/](https://quickenloanscareers.com/)

------
dhavalshreyas
Cue | iOS Engineer | San Francisco

Super early startup, looking for it's 3rd engineer to work on an exciting,
high-risk, high-reward product.

Contact dhaval at cuecal co

------
alexatkeplar
Snowplow Analytics | Open-Source Engineer | Remote, INTERN.

Snowplow Analytics is looking for 1-2 open source software interns this Summer
(May through August), for a 8-12 week paid internship. Our interns will work
directly on and contribute to projects within the Snowplow open source stack
([https://github.com/snowplow](https://github.com/snowplow)). A Snowplow
intern loves coding, enjoys experimenting with new technologies and is
happiest working "in the open" on community/team projects. Technologies we use
at Snowplow include Scala, Rust, Go, Hadoop, Kinesis, Redshift, Spark, Akka
and Kafka.

This is a paid internship; we will consider remote candidates who are up to
UTC +/\- 5 hours maximum. Interested? Please email
intern@snowplowanalytics.com, and tell us about a piece of software you are
proud to have written. (And don't be afraid to suggest specific
projects/initiatives/features that you would like to work on in your
internship.)

For background on two of our recent internship programs check out:

    
    
      http://snowplowanalytics.com/blog/2016/03/17/2015-2016-winternship-wrapup/
      http://snowplowanalytics.com/blog/2015/07/10/introducing-our-2015-summer-interns/
    

Snowplow Analytics | Sysadmin | ONSITE London, UK

Snowplow is building out a dedicated Technical Operations team in 2017, and is
looking for experienced systems administrators to join it. Initially this role
is open only to candidates based in London or the South-East of England.

The sysadmins within our Technical Operations team will have four key
responsibilities:

1\. Handling deployments, upgrades and other maintenance of Snowplow-related
infrastructure (load balancers, Redshift clusters, ASGs etc) for our Managed
Service customers, across over 100 AWS accounts

2\. Responding to customer issues and questions concerning Snowplow-related
infrastructure, as escalated to you by our L1 Support team

3\. Working with Snowplow SREs to design, deploy and operate Snowplow’s
internal infrastructure, responsible for running the Snowplow Managed Service,
the Snowplow website and other services

4\. Being on call rotation to triage and resolve operational incidents
relating to internal or client infrastructure

For more information: [https://snowplowanalytics.com/company/careers/systems-
admini...](https://snowplowanalytics.com/company/careers/systems-
administrator/)

------
jbkkd
Octopus Energy | Software Engineer | Soho, London, UK | ONSITE, FULL TIME

We are a tech-focused energy supplier for the UK market and we're looking for
diligent software engineers (especially with Python experience) to join us.

We're building a modern, event-driven infrastructure for interacting with both
consumers (via the web, mobile and smart-meters) and the industry (eg data
flows, consumption forecasting, trading on the wholesale market).

On the server-side, we mainly use Python. Our public site is powered by Django
and the Django-REST-framework - we also use Pandas, Numpy and Jupyter for
analysis and forecasting, and Celery for background tasks.

We use AWS heavily, employing most of the "Hashistack" (eg Packer, Consul,
Terraform, Atlas) as part of a continuous deployment pipeline. See, for
example, [http://tech.octopus.energy/2016/05/05/django-elb-health-
chec...](http://tech.octopus.energy/2016/05/05/django-elb-health-checks.html)

Client-side, we use React and SASS; our mobile apps are built using React
Native.

Engineering standards are high. All code is well tested and thoroughly
reviewed.

This is a great opportunity for several reasons:

* We have lots of difficult _design_ challenges to solve. The UK energy market is complicated, dated and process-heavy - there's an awful lot of domain modelling that we need to get right.

* We have difficult _technical_ problems to solve. With the advent of smart meters, we'll soon be processing millions of meter readings a day. We need the right technology in place to handle this smoothly as well as feeding data into a machine learning pipeline that models and predicts consumption.

* There's a great opportunity for disruption in the UK energy market. The big suppliers still dominate, but are not exactly popular. The energy landscape is changing as we move to more dis-aggregated forms of generation, with less predictability, more dynamism and smarter technology.

* You'll be working for a company that’s fighting climate change. We’re the largest investor in solar generation in the UK, and are funding wind and anaerobic digestion. We're helping people to use greener technology and renewable energy, all helping move the UK towards a lower carbon future

We’re looking for someone who thrives on providing alternative opinions,
challenging those around them and being challenged, and owning a problem and
working on their own initiative.

Drop us a message at talent@octopus.energy

------
lateguy
Accredible | www.accredible.com | Full Stack | Cambridge UK

Accredible is looking for a Full Stack Developer to continue building the best
credentialing system in the world. A close, dedicated startup team who are
passionate about improving the education system and backed by some of Silicon
Valley’s top venture capital investors. 4 hours per week (paid) to spend
learning anything you like, even if it’s not related to your role, plus a
budget to spend on materials. A promise to invest in your growth personally
and professionally. Wherever you’d like to go and whatever you’d like to do
we’ll be there to support you. Your Role & Responsibilities

In the past three years we’ve built the best credentialing product in the
world. Universities, associations, tech companies and others are able to
create, deliver and manage tens of thousands of digital certificates and open
badges with just a few clicks. We’re continuing to make this product as good
as it can be and have been laser focused on the needs of credential issuers.
Now we’re ready to start focusing on credential recipients; the people who
take part in learning and then receive a certificate or badge.

Your role will be to build a great product for certificate recipients. You’ll
be helping them to upload their own certificates, send transcripts to third
parties, embed their certificate wallet in a website, view course
recommendations that help them skill up, etc. You’ll be able to have a huge
impact for thousands and thousands of users.

You won’t be doing this alone as we have a world-class product team you’ll be
working with. You’ll have support from a designer, a back-end engineer, a
project manager and another front-end engineer.

Compensation & Benefits £40,000+ salary + equity, depending on experience.
Flexible hours & comfortable with working from home 2 days a week.

Your skills

We are looking for you to demonstrate to us that you have these skills:

Full stack engineering ability. You’ll be working in, AngularJS 1.6, Ruby on
Rails, HTML, SASS and Javascript. Design and UX support is be available but
you’re comfortable building and maintaining product features that go from
front-end to back-end. We think you’ll spend more time writing AngularJS than
anything else. Project management. You’ll agree with the team on your
priorities and then you’ll take a leading role in planning and maintaining
sprints to keep projects organised and to communicate effectively.

Apply here: [http://accredible.breezy.hr/p/95745b89416c-full-stack-
develo...](http://accredible.breezy.hr/p/95745b89416c-full-stack-developer-at-
accredible)

------
boot
Booz Allen Hamilton | Washington, DC area | Fulltime, Onsite

Our team is hiring general software developers for our digital accelerator
program. In this program the candidate will go through a dedicated training
before being sent to a specific market need. The candidate's does not need a
specific language background, but the desire and ability to learn modern
languages and DevOps principles is a must.

Please email boozallenrecruiting@gmail.com

~~~
cdpena
Are you looking for candidates at a particular phase in their career?

~~~
boot
Nope. Just good developers and engineers.

------
d8niel
drchrono | Software Engineer | Mountain View, CA or Baltimore, MD or Remote |
VISA

[https://www.drchrono.com](https://www.drchrono.com)

drchrono is a medical platform for doctors and patients. We are crafting only
the best mobile healthcare experience, with a focus on iPad, iPhone, Apple
Watch and web. The driving force of our efforts is in changing the way people
engage and experience healthcare through electronic health records.

You will be part of an entrepreneurial, sharp, capable and curious team. Since
our inception, we have attracted over 85,000 physicians, 5.5 million patients.
So far we've booked 19 million patient appointments and processed 1.2 billion
dollars in medical billing per year.

We’re hiring Python/Django Devs! Take our healthcare hackerchallenge here!!

[https://www.hackerrank.com/tests/2tenc80md2q/5dc28bc357687ab...](https://www.hackerrank.com/tests/2tenc80md2q/5dc28bc357687ab88e6a2cc06c44050c)

Steps to getting hired

Step 1: Take our Hackerchallenge

Step 2: Phone call with our People Operations Manager

Step 3: On-Site Healthcare Hackathon

Step 4: Join the team & change healthcare!!!

~~~
timbram2017
Its impressive the amount of work you expect people to put in to simply
applying to your company.

------
bluelinespecial
GrokStyle | Full Stack / Backend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Fulltime |
ONSITE

Contact: jobs AT grokstyle.com

GrokStyle is a deep learning AI company, focused on building fine-grained
recognition systems for retail and e-commerce applications. We provide new
capabilities to consumers and retailers to assist in matching a consumer’s
desired product with the correct or closest matching product based on visual
similarity, given a photograph on the web or one taken on their cell phone.

GrokStyle was recently named one of the 100 most promising private AI
companies globally by CB Insights (AI 100), and our work is based on award-
winning computer graphics and machine learning research. We have signed the
framework for a worldwide deal with a major retailer and are looking to expand
our engineering organization. Our phenomenal team includes engineers and
research scientists from Google and top academic professionals from Cornell
and UW, and we are looking to further strengthen that base. We have been
funded by the National Science Foundation, Amino Capital, Canaan Partners, and
several ex-Googlers.

We are seeking engineers with experience in building full stack web
applications - from backends in Python to desktop and mobile frontends.
Engineers would be responsible for designing and managing APIs and services,
building tools for high availability, continuous deployment, scaling,
improving our system throughput and reducing hardware costs. In general, you'd
be responsible for figuring out the best tools to make our company more
productive, building and deploying them, and ensuring their adoption across
our engineers.

Given our small size, you will be involved with our entire serving
architecture, with the opportunity to greatly influence our serving stack and
also assist our data scientists and deep learning engineers to build systems
that can learn, train and predict at scale.

Skills we're looking for:

* Experience in production systems, involving both frontend and backend development, experience in building and scaling micro-services and APIs.

* Python, possibly with experience with Django.

* Strong CS fundamentals (undergrad or masters in CS or similar), and solid architecture and design skills.

* Bonus skills: If you have skills in the following areas, we can use them as well: Docker, AWS, Redis, Postgres, Celery.

Recent press: [https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/04/grokstyle-is-putting-
compu...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/04/grokstyle-is-putting-computer-
vision-to-work-on-home-decor-with-2m-in-funding/)

------
atiti
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark |
Full-time, Onsite or Remote

Airtame is a fast-growing startup in the heart of Copenhagen. Our wireless
streaming solution helps people work better.

We're currently hiring:

* Embedded Linux Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/embedded-linux-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/embedded-linux-engineer))

* UI/UX Designer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/ui-ux-designer](https://airtame.com/jobs/ui-ux-designer))

* Web Developer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/web-developer](https://airtame.com/jobs/web-developer))

* Senior Software Engineer in Test ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer-in-test](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer-in-test))

* Senior Application Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-application-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-application-engineer))

* Full-Stack Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/full-stack-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/full-stack-engineer))

* Infrastructure Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/infrastructure-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/infrastructure-engineer))

* Technical Support and Network Specialist ([https://airtame.com/jobs/tech-support-network-specialist-dk](https://airtame.com/jobs/tech-support-network-specialist-dk))

Our talented engineers are given significant ownership and responsibility over
projects. We value rapid iteration, continuous integration and testing, and we
are serious about producing high-quality, maintainable software. Frequent code
reviews, linting, and pairing are all integral components of our engineering
culture. We encourage experimenting with new technologies and constantly
challenge ourselves to improve our code, processes, and systems.

You can read a bit about our values on our Company Culture Trello Board:
[https://trello.com/b/ZXs2YYy6/culture-
airtame](https://trello.com/b/ZXs2YYy6/culture-airtame)

Send an email to tech-jobs@airtame.com if you're interested. We sponsor work
visas for non-EU applicants.

------
clintcparker
MINDBODY | Software Engineers | San Luis Obispo, CA | ONSITE | Fulltime |
[https://www.mindbodyonline.com/company/careers](https://www.mindbodyonline.com/company/careers)

We're currently looking for various positions, but specifically .NET
engineers.

------
latently
Latently | Deep Learning Engineers | Boulder, Co | Remote

If you have some time on your hands and are interested in gaining industry
deep learning experience on a cluster of nVidia P100s click here:
[https://goo.gl/HhvxLO](https://goo.gl/HhvxLO)

------
Omninternet
Textio | Seattle | Full-Time | On-Site

My name is Max and I'm working at Textio to change how people write. We
predict how your writing will perform based on previous real-world results
from similar documents. We have some of the largest companies in the world as
customers, and we're hiring engineers across the board to help us solve hard
problems.

I love working here, and I'm pretty sure you will too. We have a tight-knit,
friendly, and experienced team, an incredible product, and a bright future.

Buzzwords for Keyword Searchers: AI, NLP, Machine Learning, ReactJS, SaaS

All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/)

Check out our team - [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

VP of Engineering - [https://textio.com/careers/vp-
engineering.html](https://textio.com/careers/vp-engineering.html)

Backend Software Engineer - [https://textio.com/careers/se-
backend.html](https://textio.com/careers/se-backend.html)

Frontend Software Engineer -
[https://textio.com/careers/frontend.html](https://textio.com/careers/frontend.html)

Full Stack Software Engineer - [https://textio.com/careers/full-
stack.html](https://textio.com/careers/full-stack.html)

Senior Backend Software Engineer - [https://textio.com/careers/sse-
backend.html](https://textio.com/careers/sse-backend.html)

Senior Frontend Software Engineer - [https://textio.com/careers/senior-
frontend.html](https://textio.com/careers/senior-frontend.html)

Senior Full Stack Software Engineer - [https://textio.com/careers/senior-full-
stack.html](https://textio.com/careers/senior-full-stack.html)

Senior NLP Software Engineer - [https://textio.com/careers/sr-engineer-
nlp.html](https://textio.com/careers/sr-engineer-nlp.html)

Software Engineer Intern - [https://textio.com/careers/software-engineer-
intern.html](https://textio.com/careers/software-engineer-intern.html)

------
kevinwuhoo
10x Genomics | Software Engineer | SF & Pleasanton, CA | Onsite,
10xgenomics.com

We're a biotech company developing novel software, chemical, and microfluidic
systems to allow better understanding of biology and our genomes. We're
looking to grow our software team of currently six engineers (including
myself) to support the rapid adoption of our technology. We've seen a growing
number of high profile publications that use our technology
([https://www.10xgenomics.com/publications/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/publications/)).

Recently, the team that works on Supernova, our in-house de novo genome
assembler, published a paper on a new push button algorithm that allows
determination of the human diploid genome from about 1ng of high molecular
weight DNA! [1] Typically, researchers still use a haploid representation of
the genome and previously only two other true diploid de novo human genomes
have been made.

You can also read about (and run if you'd like) our massively parallel
pipelines at
[https://support.10xgenomics.com/](https://support.10xgenomics.com/). We
manage our pipelines with Go, develop analysis code using the NumPy stack, and
drive our front-end applications with React/Redux (previously Angular 1), but
we're always open to any technology that allows us to develop faster. No
previous biological experience is required; we have plenty of computational
biologists here to handle that, but there is a lot to learn about if you're
curious. You'll work with a group of humble engineers that are alums of YC,
MIT, Harvard, Caltech, Google, Facebook, and more.

We're currently hiring for several software roles, but specifically for
generalists, UI engineers, QA engineers, and infrastructure engineers. Our
computational biology group is also always looking for bioinformaticians who
are experienced with NGS, and our company is always looking for scientists and
engineers (hardware included). Here are some of the job postings we have up,
but feel free to email me if you think you're a good fit for another role.

\- UI Engineer -
[http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/274522/](http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/274522/)
\- Linux / Infrastructure Engineer -
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/537730/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/537730/)
\- Software Quality Engineer -
[http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/476114/](http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/476114/)
\- Software Quality Engineer (Computational Biology) -
[http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/472908/](http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/472908/)
\- IT Support Engineer -
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/625410/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/625410/)

Just a note that we do have an office in San Francisco even though the
listings only specify Pleasanton. Our full page of job listings can be found
at [http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/](http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/).
Reach out if you're interested in working on high impact, genomic-ly big data
problems using modern software development best practices or even if you just
want to chat. You can reach me at kevin.wu@10xgenomics.com or @kevinwuhoo.

[1]:
[http://genome.cshlp.org/content/early/2017/03/15/gr.214874.1...](http://genome.cshlp.org/content/early/2017/03/15/gr.214874.116)

------
danbenjs
Jane Street | Software Developer | New York, London, Hong Kong | ONSITE, FULL-
TIME, INTERNS, VISA, [http://www.janestreet.com](http://www.janestreet.com)

Jane Street is a quantitative trading firm with a focus on technology, a
scientific approach, and a deep understanding of the markets. We are a global
liquidity provider and market maker, operating around the clock and around the
globe, employing over 500 people in our offices in New York, London and Hong
Kong.

It’s no secret that we’re big believers in functional programming; OCaml, a
statically typed functional language, is our primary development platform.
Jane Street’s technology group is small by design, which means we need to
maximize the productivity of each person we hire. We believe functional
programming (and specifically, OCaml) helps us do that. But it’s not about
productivity alone: programming in a rich and expressive language like OCaml
is just more fun. We’re also happy to spend time and money on making it easier
for the people here to get things done. This ranges from big projects, like
the work we do on development tools (e.g. Iron, our in-house code review and
release management system, and Merlin, a tool for providing IDE-like features
for OCaml), to little touches, like getting people whatever crazy keyboard
will help them get their work done most comfortably.

Want to see some of our code? Visit Open Source @ Jane Street
([https://janestreet.github.io/](https://janestreet.github.io/)), where you'll
find several OCaml libraries that we've released into the wild. These form the
basis for all of our software, and we hope they make life better for some non-
Jane-Street OCaml developers as well.

If you're not yet convinced, feel free to poke around our benefits page
([https://www.janestreet.com/culture/benefits/](https://www.janestreet.com/culture/benefits/)).
If you ARE convinced and want some insight into our interview process, check
out [https://blogs.janestreet.com/interviewing-at-jane-
street/](https://blogs.janestreet.com/interviewing-at-jane-street/). Or just
drop us a resume at [https://www.janestreet.com/join-jane-
street/apply/](https://www.janestreet.com/join-jane-street/apply/).

We’re looking for people with:

    
    
      - Top-notch programming skills (no OCaml or FP experience necessary!)
    
      - Strong interpersonal skills. Most work at Jane Street is highly collaborative,
        and we are looking for people who can work effectively in small, close-knit
        teams.
    
      - Deep experience with — and love for — technology. There’s no specific
        checklist; we use software to approach a variety of problems, so we’re
        interested in everything from low latency networking to systems
        administration to programming language design.
    

(Note: no longer accepting summer internship applications for 2017.)

~~~
sjroot
Does Jane Street hire interns for Fall or Spring?

~~~
danbenjs
Occasionally. It's not nearly as common as a summer internship, but there are
some extenuating circumstances (for example, when a student's academic program
schedules off-cycle internships).

------
wolframhempel
deepstream.io | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE | FULLTIME Junior Fullstack Developer
(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻

Open Source Technology startup
([https://deepstream.io/](https://deepstream.io/),
[https://deepstreamhub.com/](https://deepstreamhub.com/)) is looking for a
NodeJS / Frontend developer to join our growing team:

[https://deepstreamhub.com/careers/junior-
developer/](https://deepstreamhub.com/careers/junior-developer/)

------
ramikhalaf
Workpop | Front End Engineer, Android Engineer | Santa Monica, CA | ONSITE
VISA RELOCATION | www.workpop.com | 5+ openings

Workpop is looking for mission driven, talented, and passionate front-end
software engineers to join our growing team. You work where design meets code.
You know HTML5, CSS3, and JavaScript like the back of your hand. You're
passionate about experimentation, innovation, and playing around with the
latest front-end technologies. You write clean, compatible, powerful user
interfaces with speed. Bonus points if you are passionate about understanding
your audience, and dreaming up ways to build great experiences for them. As a
core member of our growing team, you'll work closely with the rest of our
design, engineering, product, team to turn ideas into tangible user
experiences. You'll combine your keen design sense, stellar front-end chops,
and the right technologies, to realize these ideas and validate them with
users. Your wizardry will translate design concepts into living, breathing
prototypes and finished products. We are a JavaScript shop: React, Meteor,
node.

As an Android developer at Workpop, you will work with our team of talented
engineers to design and build the next generation of our mobile applications.
This position offers an inspirational space to create, collaborate, and drive
future development.

Workpop is the world's first Applicant Hiring System that doesn't just track
applicants, but delivers the best candidate experience required to win in
today's competitive talent market. While typical hiring software focuses on
tools to simply screen candidates, Workpop knows that top candidates are
evaluating employers on their application and hiring process. Through modern
design that showcases the brand and intuitive software that encourages
candidate interaction rather than hindering it, Workpop helps companies
attract and hire the best. Our advanced technology automates sourcing, removes
friction and engages candidates from the moment they see your job post. Our
user-friendly screening tools empower managers and collaborators to
meaningfully communicate with applicants and to make thoughtful decisions
faster. And our paperless onboarding system drastically reduces costs while
allowing new hires to contribute immediately on day one of the job. With
Workpop, you don't track applicants; you engage and hire them.

You can apply here
[https://www.workpop.com/jobs/BLxXLZqX3GixjQkG3](https://www.workpop.com/jobs/BLxXLZqX3GixjQkG3)
[https://www.workpop.com/jobs/yjy8q9ykvm6WDzjXQ](https://www.workpop.com/jobs/yjy8q9ykvm6WDzjXQ)
and mention hackernews, or reach out to me at 'rami' at 'workpop.com'

------
leadpages
Leadpages (www.Leadpages.net) - Minneapolis, MN | Full Time | ON-SITE

Leadpages is a Minneapolis-based SaaS startup and we focus on conversion
optimization software. We're 100% committed to diversifying our team to
include all members of the Python, Ruby, Java, and PHP communities. We have an
excellent culture, a great appreciation for work-life balance and work from
home two days per week (the other three days from our incredible downtown
Minneapolis office).

The Leadpages main app was built with Python on Google App Engine on the
backend; we have a fantastic Python REST API stack based around the Falcon
framework and running in Kubernetes. Our Distributed Systems team is using
Scala and Akka, while our DevOps team is using Docker, Ansible, Grafana,
Kibana, Jenkins, ElasticSearch and Google Compute Engine. On the front end,
we’re using modern JS tools like Aurelia, React, Redux, and Babel.

Our Drip product team is busy scaling and creating one of the MarTec
industry’s most impressive marketing automation platforms. It’s a beautiful
Rails app that’s built on Rails 4, AWS, JSON, Sidekiq, and PostgreSQL.

If anything caught your eye, we’d love to hear from you! We currently have
opportunities available for:

\- Senior Python Engineer => [http://bit.ly/2qkXARE](http://bit.ly/2qkXARE)

\- Senior Ruby on Rails Developer =>
[http://bit.ly/2oYhdu2](http://bit.ly/2oYhdu2)

\- Senior JavaScript Engineer =>
[http://bit.ly/2p0UrCK](http://bit.ly/2p0UrCK)

\- Senior Software Engineer => [http://bit.ly/2pP1XVm](http://bit.ly/2pP1XVm)

\- Senior Scaling Architect => [http://bit.ly/2p18BUD](http://bit.ly/2p18BUD)

\- Senior UI/UX Designer => [http://bit.ly/2pnIYjd](http://bit.ly/2pnIYjd)

These are all full-time positions with excellent benefits including Medical,
Dental, Vision, 401k (+match), Open PTO, Flexible Schedules, Work From Home
days, and more! We even offer generous relocation packages to help you
relocate to beautiful Minneapolis, MN.

 __If you 're interested in seeing what else we're hiring for, check out our
website at
[http://www.leadpages.net/careers](http://www.leadpages.net/careers)

Interested in emailing us directly? You can reach us at Tiffany@Ave81.com or
Madelon.Deming@Ave81.com

Let’s build something awesome!

------
sharlynnh
Robinhood | Engineering & Non-Engineering Roles | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | robinhood.com

Robinhood is democratizing access to America’s financial system. Since our
public launch in 2015, we’ve cemented our position as the fastest-growing
brokerage with over two million users and billions of dollars in transaction
volume. Robinhood received recognition with the Apple Design Award, the Google
Material Design Award, and named Fast Company’s 11th Most Innovative Company
in the World.

We’re backed by top-tier investors such as DST Global, NEA, Index Ventures,
Thrive Capital, Ribbit Capital, a16z, and GV, as well as individuals such as
Jared Leto, Ashton Kutcher, John Legend, Snoop Dogg, and Nas.

While we're always hiring software engineers for different teams across
different stacks and DevOps, here are a few notable roles:

* Senior PythonBackend Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/626131#.WOPNwRIr...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/626131#.WOPNwRIrKlw)

* Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/217596#.WOPN3xIr...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/217596#.WOPN3xIrKlw)

* Head of Marketing: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/485918#.WOPONRIr...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/485918#.WOPONRIrKlw)

* Content Strategist: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/472128#.WOPOKxIr...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/472128#.WOPOKxIrKlw)

* Head of Customer Support: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/217620#.WOPOEhIr...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/217620#.WOPOEhIrKlw)

* Broker: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/258905#.WOPN9BIr...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/258905#.WOPN9BIrKlw)

* Product Manager (Core Product): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/217565#.WQfC5FMr...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/217565#.WQfC5FMrKlw)

* Performance Marketing Specialist: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/675704#.WQfC_VMr...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/675704#.WQfC_VMrKlw)

Interested? Check out the job descriptions and apply directly at
robinhood.com/jobs

------
ashleynoredink
NoRedInk | Frontend, Backend, Infrastructure Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
REMOTE Pacific Time (PST) to Central European Time (CET)

We’re an ed-tech company on a mission to help all students become strong
writers! Our team may be small, but NoRedInk is used by 1 in 2 school
districts in the US, and students have answered over 2 billion questions on
our platform.

We’re a group of friendly people who listen to and learn from each other. We
discuss past mistakes openly so we can adapt our processes to the challenges
that come with progress. Puns flow freely across our San Francisco office as
well as on Slack, and we have remote engineers spanning six different time
zones.

Our engineering team [1] prides itself on code quality and innovation. We use
the cutting-edge Elm programming language for all our new front-end code, and
have been migrating legacy React code to Elm as well. We started with Ruby on
Rails on our backend, and have lately been working to introduce Elixir to our
stack. You can read about our experiences with these technologies on our team
blog! [2]

In addition to spending work hours open-sourcing useful libraries we develop
[3], we also invest financially in open source. We hired the creator of Elm,
Evan Czaplicki, to develop Elm full time. [4] Evan discusses his plans for the
language with the team every week, periodically pairs with other engineers on
Elm, and cracks up members of the sales team with his lunchtime jokes.

We use Amazon AWS for our infrastructure and automate all of our deployments
using OpsWorks and Chef. We write a lot of tests, and use Jenkins for
continuous integration. Our process for new features begins with our product
team and in-house visual designer, continues with a GitHub pull request from a
feature branch into master, and ends with our in-house QA specialist trying to
break it before it reaches production.

We’re hiring both engineers who have been around the block many times, as well
as those who started their careers just a couple years ago. We’re looking for
engineers who want to work on a mission that makes a difference and who are
the type of collaborators that value kindness and open-mindedness, over
convincing the group they’re right.

You can learn more about what to expect through blog posts about our interview
process [5] and on-boarding experience [6].

If you’re interested, please apply through our jobs page!
[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

[1] [https://www.noredink.com/about/team](https://www.noredink.com/about/team)

[2] [http://tech.noredink.com/](http://tech.noredink.com/)

[3] [https://github.com/NoRedInk/](https://github.com/NoRedInk/)

[4] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-
evan](http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan)

[5] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-
engineering-h...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-engineering-
hiring-process)

[6] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-
as-a-...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-as-a-new-
remote-engineer-think-about)

------
Naveg
Alloy | San Francisco, CA and Vancouver, BC | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://alloy.ai](https://alloy.ai)

Over $20 trillion worth of goods are manufactured, transported, and sold each
year - the things we use, wear and eat every day. The global supply chain is
one the world's largest economic engines.

The manufacturers, distributors, brands, and retailers that make up this
complex network struggle to track and respond to supply and demand as their
products travel from production to consumer. Those who try rely on 40-year-old
data standards, lots of manual Excel work, and hordes of human middleware.

Alloy is an end-to-end supply chain visibility platform that provides the
first comprehensive, low-latency view of demand and inventory across all
distribution channels. Our platform connects manufacturers, suppliers,
distributors, and retailers, allowing businesses to track their products down
to the store shelf and better respond to end-consumer demand. We tie all of
this information together with smart notifications that help get products to
the right place at the right time.

We are post-revenue, well funded by leading VCs, and growing rapidly, with
large contracts from some of the world's most recognisable brands. Our small
team has diverse backgrounds and experience in analytics, large-scale
enterprise SaaS, and retail and financial technology. Culture really matters
to us: we value diversity in all forms and strive to foster integrity,
respect, and open communication.

We use Google Cloud Platform, Postgres, Redis, Python, modern Java, and React,
all wrapped in beautiful design.

== About You ==

You thrive in a small team where you can build technology from the ground up.
You love to pick up new tech, master it quickly, and do something creative
with it.

You don’t shy away from even the most challenging problems and are relentless
in always looking for better solutions. You are self-motivated and enjoy
working with others towards a common objective. Building software is the means
to an end: you want to change the way an entire industry operates.

As an engineer at Alloy, you’ll do any or all of the following:

* Model parts of the supply chain and develop features that bring them together

* Automate the collection, parsing, and storage of huge volumes of data

* Design a flexible but blazing-fast analytics framework that powers instant insights

* Build beautiful, easy-to-use applications that our customers love to use

* Dive into server provisioning, deployment, automation, and monitoring

We would love to hear from you - send me a note at evan@alloy.ai

------
DarkVision
DarkVision Technologies | C++ Developers | North Vancouver, BC, Canada |
ONSITE, [https://darkvisiontech.com/](https://darkvisiontech.com/)

* Email me at [suter-at-darkvisiontech.com](mailto://suter-at-darkvisiontech.com). Don't worry about a cover letter -- send me a resume and let's start the conversation from there.

DarkVision Technologies Inc. has developed a new ultrasound-based imaging
technology used to inspect the inside of oil and gas wells to improve well
integrity and minimize environmental impacts. The company’s field-ready
hardware has been designed from the ground up including the ultrasound
transducers (designed and built on-site), the mechanical housing (a 15,000-psi
pressure vessel) and the electronics (a custom FPGA and arm SoC Architecture
running an embedded Linux). Our image processing pipeline processes up to 20
Gbits of data every second to create datasets that can be used to find small
cracks in wells that can be many kilometers long. Our team consists of experts
from machine vision, medical imaging, aerospace, and computer graphics
sectors. With several of North America’s largest oil and gas companies already
secured as early customers, DarkVision’s flagship product is now making its
debut in the field. We’re not a typical oil and gas service company. We’re not
your typical 'app 2.0' or LOB company. And we're not a 20-year science
experiment that never delivers a product of value. What we are is a technology
company that has chosen to solve a critical and real problem for one of the
largest industries in the world. We combine the right balance of big-picture
thinking with pragmatic plans to develop technology that leaves the lab, and
works in the real world to solve our customers’ problems.

We are seeking to recruit a talented C++ engineer to develop our embedded,
desktop and cloud applications. The right candidate loves modern C++ and loves
to write high-performance data processing, rendering and image processing
code.

Responsibilities (include, but are not limited to):

    
    
      * Improve our 3D visualization engine (C++ on Windows, using DirectX and CUDA)
      * Write computer-vision/image-processing algorithms (on Windows and PetaLinux).
      * R&D on ultrasound post-process and analysis techniques for potential defect detection.
      * Work on an IO backend that allows responsive user interaction while browsing >100 GB datasets.
      * Design stateless web services in C++ to talk with various databases.
      * Implement cloud services on Amazon Web Services including deployment and configuration.
     

Qualifications:

    
    
      * 3-6 years experience writing modern C++ (at least 11, with a sprinkle of 14).
      * [Bonus:] DirectX/OpenGL/Vulkan/OpenCL/CUDA experience.
      * [Bonus:] Realtime and/or Volumetric Data Rendering experience. (Game-Development background also useful).
      * [Bonus:] Image Processing, Computer Vision and Machine Vision experience.
      * [Bonus:] Web Services and Database development experience.
      * [Bonus:] Amazon Web Services experience.
    

Compensation:

    
    
      * Competitive salary
      * Full benefits
      * Up to 8-weeks vacation (yes 40 days!)

------
ToastyMallows
OnBase by Hyland | | Westlake OH, Phoenix AZ | ONSITE
[https://www.onbase.com](https://www.onbase.com)

It’s time to find the career that’s right for you. At Hyland, you’ll do
challenging work at a growing, innovative technology company. If all you’ve
heard about us is that we have two slides and free pop, then you’re missing
what really makes Hyland different. That stuff is cool, but what really
matters in a job isn’t whether you wear a t-shirt or tie to work. What matters
is that we give our employees fulfilling, rewarding careers. Come see if one
of them is right for you.

Positions:

* Developer III - Workday Developer (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2669/developer-iii--wo...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2669/developer-iii--workday-developer/job)

* Developer II (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2568/developer-ii/job](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2568/developer-ii/job)

* Developer II - Mobile Developer (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2762/developer-ii--mob...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2762/developer-ii--mobile-developer/job)

* Developer I - Test Automation (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2816/developer-i--test...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2816/developer-i--test-automation/job)

* Developer I (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2787/developer-i/job](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2787/developer-i/job)

* Software Engineer (Phoenix, AZ) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2444/software-engineer...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2444/software-engineer/job)

* QA Automation Engineer (Phoenix, AZ) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2690/qa-automation-eng...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2690/qa-automation-engineer/job)

* Application Developer II (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2721/application-devel...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2721/application-developer-ii/job)

* Applicaiton Developer I (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2546/application-devel...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2546/application-developer-i/job)

* Senior Web Designer (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2617/senior-web-design...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2617/senior-web-designer/job)

All job listings:
[https://careers.hyland.com/en/Apply/?search=all](https://careers.hyland.com/en/Apply/?search=all)

For more information, please contact Courtney.Byham (at) onbase (dot) com

------
clured
Open Syllabus Project | Web Applications Developer (Python and Javascript) |
Full-time | NYC or Remote

The Open Syllabus Project is an academic data mining project based at Columbia
University that's analyzing a corpus of 1M+ college course syllabi. We
launched a beta version of the project with an op-ed in the New York Times
last year [1]. Since then the project has appeared in Nature, Time, The
Washington Post, The Chronicle of Higher Education, MarketWatch, Der Spiegel,
Business Insider, Lifehacker, FiveThirtyEight, WNYC, QZ, and elsewhere. It's
also been picked up by major news outlets in Europe, Russia, China, Japan,
South Korea, Ukraine, Egypt, and Mexico. With new funding from the Sloan,
Hewlett, and Templeton foundations, we're working towards second release of
the project that will feature much larger collections of syllabi, books,
authors, institutions, and publishers.

[http://explorer.opensyllabusproject.org/](http://explorer.opensyllabusproject.org/)

We're hiring a full-stack web applications developer to take a leading role in
the development of these public-facing web services. We're looking for a
developer who has significant experience at both layers of the web stack -
someone who enjoys building large, stateful Javascript applications, and also
is able to build and maintain the server-side APIs that feed these client
applications.

PROJECTS

\- Build a API in Python (Flask or Django) that organizes the results of the
metadata extraction pipeline into web-facing data stores (Elasticsearch,
Postgres) and exposes well-structured REST endpoints for the client
application.

\- Build a front-end application using React and Redux / MobX that surfaces
the data on the web.

\- Work with the data engineering team to define data requirements for the
front end application.

QUALIFICATIONS

\- 3+ years of professional experience in software engineering.

\- Demonstrated ability to build high-quality, fast web applications that
serve sizable traffic.

\- Experience building large, stateful Javascript applications with React and
React-ecosystem libraries like Redux and MobX.

\- Experience with modern Javascript build tools like Webpack or Gulp.

\- Experience with server-side Python development with Flask or Django.

\- Commitment to sustainable engineering practices - automated testing and
deployment, continuous integration, and reproducible development environments.

\- An eye for clean, readable, extensible, well-tested code.

\- Experience with remote / distributed collaboration on GitHub.

Drop us a line at syllabusopen@gmail.com.

[1] [https://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/24/opinion/sunday/what-a-
mil...](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/24/opinion/sunday/what-a-million-
syllabuses-can-teach-us.html)

------
rachel_lim
Carousell | Software Engineer | Singapore | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.carousell.com](https://www.carousell.com)

Carousell ([http://carousell.com/app](http://carousell.com/app)) is a mobile
classifieds app that makes selling as easy as taking a photo, buying as simple
as chatting. With over 57 million listings, we are one of the world’s largest
and fastest growing marketplaces. We were founded in Singapore in 2012 and
since have grown to 19 cities around the world. We are ranked as the top
Lifestyle and Shopping app in Singapore, Taiwan, and Hong Kong and were
awarded Google Play Best Local App 2016 in Singapore.

At Carousell, we are working to solve the challenges of two-sided marketplaces
through the application of big data, machine learning, and artificial
intelligence. Carousell is one of the handful of companies in Southeast Asia
which truly operate at “web-scale”.

Our client application is available for Android, iOS, and the web (React). It
is backed by services written in combination of Python/Django and Go (we are
currently migrating to a Go-based microservice architecture). Deploying to
Google Cloud Platform, we use a combination of hosted (Google Compute Engine,
Google App Engine, Bigquery, Cloud Dataflow, Cloud Pub/Sub) and self-hosted
(Apache Kafka, Cassandra, Kubernetes, TensorFlow, and RabbitMQ) services.

Carousell is building a world-class software engineering organization in
Singapore and is working to build the software engineering eco-system in
Singapore and across Southeast Asia. At Carousell we focus strongly on the
growth and development of our engineers including the opportunity to attend
the technical conference of your choice annually. Google Cloud Next, Google
I/O, WWDC, PyCon, RubyConf and SXSW are among previous choices. Our
engineering team hails from 13 different countries and includes those with
experience at Apple, Adobe, Google, and Yahoo, among others.

Roles: -Engineering Manager ([http://grnh.se/6rei1u1](http://grnh.se/6rei1u1))
-Senior Software Engineer, Android
([http://grnh.se/f5wie31](http://grnh.se/f5wie31)) -Senior Software Engineer,
Backend ([http://grnh.se/ou4qd81](http://grnh.se/ou4qd81)) -Senior Software
Engineer, Frontend Web ([http://grnh.se/fnm23o1](http://grnh.se/fnm23o1))
-Software Engineer, Frontend Web
([http://grnh.se/wbe64m1](http://grnh.se/wbe64m1)) -Senior Software Engineer,
Site Reliability ([http://grnh.se/xmos1f1](http://grnh.se/xmos1f1)) -Software
Engineer, Backend ([http://grnh.se/d8f4to1](http://grnh.se/d8f4to1)) -Software
Engineer, Full Stack ([http://grnh.se/dta8ps1](http://grnh.se/dta8ps1))
-Software Engineer, Test ([http://grnh.se/ru50wf1](http://grnh.se/ru50wf1))

If you are passionate about making a difference and enjoy being challenged,
working at Carousell will be perfect for you!

Apply now at [http://careers.carousell.com/](http://careers.carousell.com/)

------
OscarPedroso
Thimble.io | Marketing Director | Buffalo, NY | Onsite | Full time

What we do: Thimble teaches beginners the basics of building electronics by
providing a monthly subscription kit and curated instructions. (Imagine
building a new robot or quadcopter every month) We’ve built 16+ engaging kits,
each with an intuitive web interface and video tutorials. Examples of projects
include a WiFi-robot, LED cube, robotic arm, alarm clock, weather station,
quadcopter, etc. You can find us at
[https://www.thimble.io](https://www.thimble.io).

Traction: We launched on Kickstarter during February ‘16, and raised just shy
of $300,000 with close to 1,800 backers. And we delivered! :) We started
shipping in December ‘16 and have been growing significantly every month since
then. We are currently delivering our kits in all 50 states and 7 continents.
(Our Kickstarter can be viewed here in case you're curious:
[http://kck.st/1QodNaL](http://kck.st/1QodNaL)) Since Kickstarter, we've
launched our own online store and have decent monthly recurring revenue.

As you might imagine, we've reached a pivotal point in our startup company and
we're currently looking to hire someone to run our marketing department. This
is an essential hire for us as this person will run the entire department
(data-driven marketing/advertising: digital and traditional ad buys, earned
media, interactive content and ad copy creation). We've been doing this
ourselves but have been half-assing it and need someone who can own it and
push us forward.

Qualifications: \--3-5 years experience in digital marketing across all
disciplines with an emphasis on media buying, campaign tracking/optimization,
content marketing and influencer marketing

\--Being data-driven and kind of a data-geek; clear understanding of data,
analytics, metrics and statistics

\--Maker/DIY "I can do this" attitude or familiar with Maker Movement

\--Being social and understanding users' behaviors. Having great customer
relations skills

\--Graphic/web design skills (comfortable with HTML/CSS, vector and raster
graphics)

\--A/B testing and data analytics experience

\--Editing and copywriting skills

\--Knowledge about both inbound and outbound marketing

\--Being curious and creative

\--Being relentless in pursuit of growth

\--Willing to learn

If this sounds like something you might be interested in, please reach out to
us at oscar at thimble dot io. We're three guys at the moment and looking for
someone that wants to grow and be a part of something big and meaningful.
Thanks in advance for reading! :-)

------
mlent
SumUp | Fullstack Javascript Engineer | Berlin | ON-SITE, Visa |
[http://sumup.co.uk](http://sumup.co.uk) (or
[http://sumup.de](http://sumup.de) if you speak German already!)

I am looking for someone who loves JavaScript to join the team. Our fullstack
position is frontend-heavy, so it's also perfect for someone who is UI/UX-
oriented but also wants to become better rounded. It can also work for someone
who is traditionally a backend-er and wants to see what all the hype in the
frontend is about. Our base expectation is a solid foundation in programming,
and we're off to a great start. You'll fit in perfectly to our team if:

\- You not only love coding, but also take the time to reflect on the benefits
and drawbacks of your tools, be they frameworks, languages, or processes.

\- You strive for clean code, but also know how to make your "shortcuts" easy
to delete in a crunch.

\- You know what to test, why to test it, and how to write flexible tests that
won't break with minor changes.

\- You're comfortable with Linux and know how to get things done on the
command line, including on remote servers.

\- You're not afraid to use Google or ask for help when something is beyond
your grasp.

\- You care about user interaction, usability, and of course – making the
interface beautiful.

\- In general, technology excites you and you strive to learn something on a
daily basis!

We're working on an Angular 1.6 app, and transitioning sections of it to
React. An ideal team mate would have familiarity with both frameworks, but a
solid foundation in one is sufficient.

[https://sumup.workable.com/jobs/373611](https://sumup.workable.com/jobs/373611)

\-----

SumUp | Junior Frontend Developer | Berlin | ON-SITE, Visa |
[http://sumup.co.uk](http://sumup.co.uk)

The junior developer position is for someone who wants to grow into being more
technical, but is already starting with a solid foundation in HTML, CSS, and
programming fundamentals. This position is perfect for someone who finds the
fullstack job description exciting, but needs to get some more experience
before taking the leap.

[https://sumup.workable.com/jobs/477384](https://sumup.workable.com/jobs/477384)

\-----

Note for both positions: If you are not an EU citizen, we can sponsor your
visa, but please consider that our hiring process involves on-site
interviewing and on-site trial work!

------
dillonforrest
RankScience (YC W17) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | On-site only | Salary +
Equity + Benefits + 15 day minimum vacation policy

We're hiring for an engineer focused on product at RankScience! Junior- or
entry-level experience okay. On-site at RankScience HQ in San Francisco (no
remote). Our office is at 17th & Valencia in the Mission!

Why this role matters to RankScience:

\- Scalability: This role enables our company to scale to 50 customers, and
then to 500 customers, and then 5000 customers. \- Bleeding-edge business
model: This role enables our unique business model to have the scalability of
a product company while also charging at the price point of an agency. \-
Software eating the world: We want to change the way people think about
acquiring search traffic, and this role will help our software eat the search
marketing industry.

What you will gain from this role:

\- Breadth of product exposure: We have lots of software to build to interface
with many different types of users or other services. We think that 1-2 years
at RankScience right now will offer more learning than 1-2 years at most other
companies. \- Distributed systems expertise: This role will work with many if
not all of the services that we have in our infrastructure. We expect this
role to provide plenty of opportunity to develop broad distributed systems
skills. \- Create outsized impact on a growing startup: We’re looking for team
members who want to play a huge role in a startup pursuing hypergrowth. \- The
ability to create bleeding-edge technology: We have some unique tech that has
never been built before, and we want to continue building even more unique
tech. After your time at RankScience, you’ll be able to build anything you
want.

Responsibilities: Build software to interface with all of the following...

\- Our CDN servicing 1,000 requests per second \- Our SEO managers to
implement thousands of concurrent A/B tests and automated SEO changes \- Our
customers to gain visibility into our tech \- Other services within the
RankScience stack

About RankScience: We sell SEO software. We're funded by Y Combinator. We're
almost 10 people now and are focusing on building out our product!

Our TechCrunch coverage: [https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/07/rankscience-wants-
to-repla...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/07/rankscience-wants-to-replace-
your-seo-staff/)

Our CEO Ryan Bednar on the IndieHackers podcast:
[https://www.indiehackers.com/podcast/011-ryan-bednar-of-
rank...](https://www.indiehackers.com/podcast/011-ryan-bednar-of-rankscience)

If interested, please email dillon@rankscience.com with a cover letter and a
resume/LinkedIn!

------
mike_sri
SRI International | Software Engineer | Menlo Park, CA | ONSITE, VISA,
[https://www.sri.com](https://www.sri.com)

SRI’s Center for Health Sciences Neuroscience Program is seeking a Software
Engineer (full time) who will contribute to the development and maintenance of
an open-source data management system supporting multi-modal, large scale data
of multi-center neuroscience studies. The engineer will interface with imaging
and computer scientists to scale up the software platform from supporting a
single study to several projects concurring simultaneously. This will require
creating robust monitoring systems of backend and frontend, designing and
performing stress tests, configuring databases, and developing processing
pipelines and web-interfaces for data collection, analysis, and distribution.
This position provides the opportunity for the applicant to enhance his or her
skill set while participating in state-of-the-art software system development
within a multi-disciplinary team, whose goal is to advance data science aimed
at identifying biomedical phenotypes of neuropsychiatric disorders.

Partnered with the Department of Psychiatry at Stanford University, the
Neuroscience Program is federally funded to perform multidisciplinary and
translational research focusing on substance abuse, sleep, HIV, and adolescent
brain development by combing machine learning with imaging technology. Imaging
studies are performed on MR imaging systems on the SRI site and in
collaboration with other centers, such as the National Consortium on Alcohol
and Neurodevelopment in Adolescence (NCANDA) and NIH’s Big Data to Knowledge
(BD2K) initiative. The research program is interdisciplinary and consists of
clinicians, computer scientists, physicists, psychologists, and statisticians,
with appointments at SRI International or Stanford.

Qualifications • Bachelor or Masters in computer science or related field. •
At least 3 years of experience in software development on Linux platforms •
Excellent coding skills in Python and Bash scripting; hands-on experience with
REST APIs is preferred. • Extensive experience in developing scalable backends
and frontends. Full-stack skills are appreciated. • Hands-on experience in
database management preferable with MySQL and PostgreSQL. • Knowledge of XNAT,
REDCap, Docker Containers, and cloud computing is a plus

SRI is an Equal Opportunity Employer, making decisions without regard to race,
color, religion, creed, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, marital
status, national origin, age, veteran status, disability, or any other
protected class. Employment with SRI International is contingent upon the
satisfactory completion of a background check.

For more information about the position or to apply please visit
[https://jobs.brassring.com/tgwebhost/jobdetails.aspx?jobId=2...](https://jobs.brassring.com/tgwebhost/jobdetails.aspx?jobId=2799495&PartnerId=25653&SiteId=5461&type=mail&JobReqLang=1&recordstart=1&JobSiteId=5461&JobSiteInfo=2799495_5461&gqid=0)

or go to [https://www.sri.com/careers/search-
jobs](https://www.sri.com/careers/search-jobs) and enter Auto Req ID 1453BR

------
JasonCEC
Analytical Flavor Systems | Manhattan - NYC | Full-Time | Onsite |
[http://www.Gastrograph.com/](http://www.Gastrograph.com/)

Position: Full-Stack Engineer, Application Engineer, DevOps, Data Scientist,
Sales (inside or field)

Application & Data Stack: Golang, Javascript, Docker, Streaming
Infrastructure, R, TensorFlow, MySQL, AWS

Team: we're a diverse 9 person company (across Data, Engineering, Chemistry,
and Biz)

Analytical Flavor Systems uses machine learning and artificial intelligence to
build tools for the food & beverage industry. Our Quality, Process, and Market
Intelligence services create real-time predictive decisions metrics at each
stage of a products life-cycle. We leverage our predictive models across
products & industries for flavor profile optimization, production process
optimization, demographic targeting & cognitive marketing - helping companies
create and sell the best product to their highest value consumers.

Our Services

_Quality Intelligence_: Real-time predictive quality control, assurance, and
improvement from human sensory data.

_Process Intelligence_: Real-time predictive process control and optimization
from human sensory data + manufacturing & LIMS data.

_Market Intelligence_: Linking flavor-profile, demographics, and sales data to
find the highest value consumer demographics for a product's flavor-profile.

The Position(s)

_Engineering_: Web-application or Streaming Infrastructure focused full-stack
engineer capable of integrating the data pipeline and outputs of machine
learning models into an easy to use management platform.

_Data Science_: Data science is central to our predictive Quality, Process,
and Market Intelligence services. We didn’t build a data science team to
optimize our product's marketing spend, sales funnel, or client retention – we
built a data science team to build our product. We need data scientists who
can understand our clients and can take a nebulous business goal, create a set
of quantitative decision metrics, and build predictive models to optimize
those metrics.

The extensive role of data scientists at Analytical Flavor Systems allows us
to invest in their education across sensory perception (standard sensory
science so they know what we’re improving and replacing), tasting experiences
(so they appreciate the products we work on and understand how the data is
collected), production knowledge (test batches in our R&D brewery and roastery
so they understand the data they work with and how our predictions impact a
client’s process), and data science tear-downs (a meeting where the team
collaboratively attempts to find and fix problems, try new techniques, and
debate the philosophical implications of a model's construction).

_Sales_: We prefer the thoughtful relationship builder to the cowboy
negotiator. Most of our contracts are multi-year high-price affairs, so
relationships are really important. Plus, you get to spend your time at
breweries, distilleries and roasteries (I've personally never been to a sales
meeting where beer or coffee wasn't served freshly brewed).

Next Steps

Please submit something awesome to JasonCEO@Gastrograph.com to apply.

------
samcheng
RINSE | San Francisco, CA, Culver City, CA, Washington, DC, Boston, MA | Full
Time

Rinse is a technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery service. We've
grown at double-digit month-over-month rates for about four years now, our
business fundamentals are solid, and our customers love us! We have a number
of open positions:

1) We're aggressively hiring a City Manager for our upcoming Boston launch.
This is a ground-level opportunity to build a rapidly-growing business with a
proven product. People management and business development skills are critical
aspects of this role; our city managers are also supported with marketing,
technology, and operational capability from our San Francisco headquarters.
See [https://www.rinse.com/careers/city-manager-
boston/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/city-manager-boston/)

2) We're looking for qualified Software Engineers of all degrees of
experience. We're primarily a Django / Python shop with React Native, but an
individual with solid systems engineering fundamentals will succeed,
regardless of technical specifics. We're building tools and for our customers,
our drivers, our internal staff, and our vendors. It's a "target rich"
environment with plenty of opportunity to make a direct and meaningful impact
on the business! We're solving problems as varied as demand forecasting, route
optimization, QR tagging for inventory control, and a suite of mobile apps for
our customers and staff. See [https://www.rinse.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/software-engineer/)

3) We're hiring our first Data Analyst to augment our data-driven management
culture. The ideal candidate will span Data Engineering, Data Science, and
Business Intelligence roles, and be familiar with enterprise data warehousing
technologies. Important technical skills include SQL and Excel, with Python
familiarity a plus. We have an interesting and growing data set; this position
will enjoy considerable executive visibility and a significant influence in
the direction of the company. See [https://www.rinse.com/careers/data-
analyst/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/data-analyst/)

4) We're also hiring Managers and Associates, of all experience levels, in
corporate, marketing, HR, and customer service functions, in our San Francisco
HQ. Join a growing organization and effect positive change in our business!
These roles offer great opportunities for non-technical individuals who want
to join a growing startup. See
[https://www.rinse.com/careers/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/)

Want to join a rapidly-growing startup that actually has a sustainable
business model? Perhaps your family ran a dry cleaner or laundromat when you
were growing up? Delighted with our service? Let's talk!

Email sam <at> rinse.com with questions, or contact jobs <at> rinse.com
directly to apply.

------
im_down_w_otp
PolySync Technologies | Chaos Engineer & Distributed Systems Engineer |
Portland, OR | Fulltime | ONSITE/REMOTE |
[https://polysync.io](https://polysync.io)

PolySync is working to build the most advanced safety-critical runtime for
autonomous vehicles. Working with our existing customers across the industry
(automotive OEMs, tier 1 & 2 suppliers, and silicon makers) PolySync is
pioneering the best-practices for process, architecture, and implementation
for software interfaces that tie together the sensor and control capabilities
of autonomous vehicles. PolySync's engineering efforts focus on three key
performance indicators: high-assurance, fault-tolerance, and mechanical
sympathy. Join us and help shape the definition of safety and reliability in
this emerging mobility marketplace. Email us at jobs@polysync.io to get things
rolling (pun intended).

\---

 _Chaos Engineer_ \- We're looking for someone to help us advance the state-
of-the-art in chaos testing and auto-remediation/recovery for our on-vehicle
fail-operational runtime.

\- Ideally you're especially skilled at characterizing the operational
semantics of a physical system and measuring them against expected behaviors
and the known limits imposed by physics.

\- When you see something new your first thought is, "I wonder what
catastrophic way this thing fails to do what it promises to do." and your
second thought is, "How can I prove how broken it is and then fix it so that
it's no longer lying to me?"

\- The sight of a by-wire vehicle bucking about & spazzing out as its
perception sensors and control actuators drop in and out of operation fills
you with a sanguine zen instead of paralyzing anxiety.

\---

 _Distributed Systems Engineer_ \- We're looking for someone to help us
improve the distributed architecture and implementation of our on-vehicle
autonomy middleware.

\- Ideally you maintain a healthy distrust of wall-clock time and your
wristwatch displays a dotted-version-vector-set tracking all the instances in
your life you received a response to the question, "Hey, what time is it?"

\- You see the insights derived from the CAP theorem as living on a spectrum,
but you're keenly aware of where the bright lines are drawn which keep you
from offering specific guarantees, and you step over them with deliberate and
well communicated intent.

\- At all times you assume _any system_ is in a degraded state and you work
well within the constraints of continual uncertainty while ensuring that high-
level behavioral properties are stable.

\---

We place a high emphasis on expressing and fostering a growth mindset both in
the engineering team and throughout the company. We believe that cultivating
improvement and growth as individuals & professionals, with the support of our
peers and the support of company leadership, is the best way for us to improve
and grow as a business.

If that paints a picture of how you approach things, then send us a message to
start the conversation. jobs@polysync.io

We currently use C, C++, Python, Elixir, and Rust in our development efforts.
Existing experience in any or all of those is helpful. A willingness to become
an expert in them is essential.

PolySync Technologies' singular vision is to simplify and accelerate the
development of self-driving cars. Founded in 2013, the company has developed a
software platform that enables automakers and autonomous vehicle startups to
seamlessly build, test, and deploy safe driverless vehicle applications. Our
team of 26 is building the future of the software-defined car currently in
Portland, OR and Detroit, MI.

------
danielmorozoff
Vidrovr Inc. | Research Engineer | NYC | Full Time |
[http://vidrovr.com](http://vidrovr.com)

About Vidrovr: Vidrovr can index, search, and recommend video content in a
cost-effective, automatic, and accurate manner. It was founded by two former
PhD Students in the Digital Video and Multimedia Lab at Columbia University
and is advised by Prof. Shih-Fu Chang, of Columbia Engineering. The team has
published and patented foundational research in machine learning, computer
vision, multimodal information processing, and multimedia. Vidrovr addresses
three key market needs: 1. Domain and customer specific automatic metadata
generation for videos, 2. Video Content Management solutions that enable
automatic placement and recommendation of video clips for digital products,
and 3. Automatically linking and sourcing visual social media content that is
relevant to a particular video or online article before it is published.
Vidrovr is currently looking to build a team to commercialize and enhance the
core technologies that have already been developed. Vidrovr just completed
Techstars NY and was named as one of the winners of the prestigious Publicis90
competition, which entails investment and mentorship from Publicis Groupe.
Vidrovr was awarded a National Science Foundation Small Business Innovation
Research Grant to develop a unified multimodal framework for video
understanding leveraging context and existing metadata. Check out the Vidrovr
website for more information.

Job Description: The ML/CV Research Engineer position at Vidrovr can be
described as follows: \- The RE will take part in building a unified framework
for processing and combining multimodal sources of information for video
understanding. \- The RE will lead the development real-time video and data
analysis pipelines to handle large amounts of data, which could be social
media streams, online articles, and/or images and video content. \- The RE
will manage the technical development of the product and work closely with
business development to ensure that the technical design and aspects of the
system meet business needs. \- All of the computing systems and interfaces
will be built and maintained on Amazon Web Services.

Job Requirements: \- M.S. in CS, EE, Stats or other quantitative field (Ph.D.
highly preferred) \- 5+ years experience working with and designing large and
real time data analytics systems, and a documented history of code or research
accomplishments. \- Proven research or documentable system development
building state-of-the-art multimedia algorithms (Computer Vision, Data Mining,
Machine Learning, etc.) \- Highly proficient in at least one of the following
programming languages: Python, C++, or Java. (Experience in Python preferred)
\- Friendly, hard-working, collaborative, and able to multitask are musts in
an early-stage start-up, like Vidrovr. \- The candidate must be excited about
developing and being influential in creating the corporate culture at an early
stage start-up, and implementing engineering policies and best practices,
company-wide.

We are hiring for more generalist positions as well.

Feel free to reach out at contact@vidrovr.com

------
pensieri
Expensify - Portland, OR, San Francisco, CA Designer, Infrastructure, Customer
Success

Hey there! Allow us to introduce ourselves. We are Expensify and we do
"expense reports that don't suck!" (Google "expensify" to read more.) We're
getting crushed under an ever-growing pile of super awesome work, and I need
one bright soul to help us dig our way out. I can guarantee you fun, an
amazing opportunity to learn, and the siren's call of distant riches. But only
if you are all of the following:

\- An incredibly hard worker, even when it's not so fun. There is a ton of
work to do, and a lot of it downright sucks. After all — we do the sucky work
so our customers won't need to. I need you to buck up and grind through server
logs, user emails, source code, and bug reports, without complaint or
supervision, and come back asking for more.

\- A cool person to be with. Not a crazy party animal, just someone we can
trust, rely upon, hang out with, bounce ideas off of, and generally interact
with in a positive way, both personally and professionally. In fact, this is
one of the most stringent requirements we have: would you be fun to hang out
with day and night on some remote, exotic beach? This isn't a rhetorical
question, either: every year we take the company overseas for a month and work
incredibly hard while having a ton of fun. We've done Cambodia, Thailand,
Mexico, India, Turkey, Croatia, Portugal and the Philippines. Our most recent
trip was Uruguay in January, where do you want to go next?

\- Super talented, in a general way. We're going to throw a ton of work at you
of every possible sort, and you need that magic skill of being able to figure
it out even if you have no idea where to start. On any given day you might
bounce between super low-level coding, super high-level technical support,
marketing-driven data-mining, updating our user documentation,
inventing/designing/building some new feature, etc. This is not a code monkey
job — you're going to be a full participant in the process, and you need to
bring your own unique blend of skills to the table.

\- Specifically talented in a programming way (or if not, shoot as an email
anyways!). You can instantly visualize solutions to problems big and small.
Your code is always clean, well commented, has good nomenclature and
indentation. You can switch on a dime between C++, PHP, Bash, Cron, HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, jQuery, Dwoo, SQL — not because you know them all, but because
you're the sort of person who can just pick it up and figure it out. If you're
this sort of person, you'll know what I mean. If not, then this position isn't
for you. And there are a bunch more, but odds are if you got this far, nothing
I can do would stop you from applying. That's a problem because while I know
you are awesome, it's actually really hard and time consuming to find you in
the midst of the literally hundreds of other applications I get from everyone
else. So this is where I'm going to ask my first favor: can you make it really
easy and obvious how great you are, so I don't accidentally overlook you?

There are probably many ways to do that. But the easiest way to do that is to
check out we.are.expensify.com and send in an application(which you can find
at [http://we.are.expensify.com](http://we.are.expensify.com)) or email us at
jobs@expensify.com. We are excited to hear from you!

------
prasannaxr
f testing

------
rupalpatel
VocaliD | Full Stack Lead | Boston area (Belmont, MA) | $110-130k + equity +
benefits | Full-time, ONSITE |
[https://vocalid.co/about](https://vocalid.co/about)

Full-Stack Lead

VocaliD hosts the largest voice bank in the world, giving a personalized voice
to those without speech. See Rupal’s TED talk about our mission
([https://www.ted.com/talks/rupal_patel_synthetic_voices_as_un...](https://www.ted.com/talks/rupal_patel_synthetic_voices_as_unique_as_fingerprints))

Our enormous mission and tiny team are growing! We’re looking for an
experienced technical leader to build and expand VocaliD’s Voicebank platform.
You’ll make thoughtful, forward looking decisions with our UX designer and
voice processing scientists across the full web, backend and storage stack,
preparing for orders of magnitude in growth, throughput and processing. Along
the way you’ll touch millions of lives and learn everything about cutting-edge
voice synthesis.

What We Look For: Excellent software project organization, abstraction and
architecture instincts, growing the foundation for platform growth

Versatility to make great decisions across the entire technical stack for
healthy development and production

Thoughtful and productive coding skill in python or similar, setting the
example for the platform

Credibility, empathy and magnetism to inspire and lead an engineering team

Our Stack: python, angularjs javascript, hosted on aws

If you are interested in joining a thriving and passionate team, please submit
a cover letter and resume to jobs@vocaliD.co with subject header: Full Stack
Lead

Visit us at www.vocaliD.co for more information about VocaliD.

------
blatherard
Yay diversity! FYI, though, I think this ad is contrary to EEOC rules. My
understanding is that its okay to encourage diversity in applicants, but not
to state a hiring priority based on race, sex, age, etc.

[https://www.eeoc.gov/laws/practices/#job_advertisements](https://www.eeoc.gov/laws/practices/#job_advertisements)

~~~
dang
Since the original commenter edited his post to address your observation, it
seems like a good idea to detach this (helpful) comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14241007](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14241007)
and mark it off-topic.

------
mbooking
BOOKING.COM - Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE | VISA support | Relocation
to Amsterdam Booking.com is hiring smart people just like you, if you want to
live in beautiful city like Amsterdam and work at Booking.com, I recommend you
to apply for these jobs:

Software Developer - [http://grnh.se/ci7oka1](http://grnh.se/ci7oka1)

Sr. Software Developer - [http://grnh.se/gahd3r1](http://grnh.se/gahd3r1)

Android Developer - [http://grnh.se/iaf6et1](http://grnh.se/iaf6et1)

Sr. IOS Developer - [http://grnh.se/qs4fru1](http://grnh.se/qs4fru1)

UX Designer - [http://grnh.se/v4fgwh1](http://grnh.se/v4fgwh1)

Frontend Developer - [http://grnh.se/mf4e3d1](http://grnh.se/mf4e3d1)

Full Stack Software Developer (Beijing, China) -
[http://grnh.se/hrt4cv1](http://grnh.se/hrt4cv1)

More about job vacancies at [http://grnh.se/6tnb3v](http://grnh.se/6tnb3v)

~~~
krtkush
Android Developer link is broken.

~~~
mbooking
sorry for that, now we have only Sr.Android Developer positions, here is the
link to apply: [http://grnh.se/8aek3x1](http://grnh.se/8aek3x1) Thanks

------
EduardoNJF
Data Production Engineer | Hedge-fund | Raleigh, NC | ONSITE | Full­time |

As a Data Production Engineer you will own various projects in Data
Collection, Cleansing and Processing of structured and unstructured data. Some
of the techniques used will involve web scraping, text, image, audio and video
processing, 3rd party open-source data collection and other fun and innovative
ways to gather and process data. It is a very exciting opportunity, with lots
of technical challenges.

Skills required; Python 2 years experience + Pandas, SQL. Beneficial to have:
web-scraping/crawling experience; BeautifulSoup, Scrapy. Also MongoDB, NoSQL
and big data tools. BS degree in Computer Science, Engineering, Mathematics or
STEM background

If you are interested in discussing in more details, please send me an email
at: eduardo(dot)herrera(at)njfsearch(dot)com Thanks, Eduardo

------
tjc75
MongoDB | Senior Software Engineer | 140-200k w/ equity | New York

We are looking for an exceptional Senior Software Engineer to help us build
and iterate on our BI Connector platform. This role would be focused on
working on language translation, optimization problems, execution algorithm
tuning, and integrating this platform with other tools in our ecosystem.
Additionally, this role would also likely contribute to adding new features to
our query optimization framework.

C++ and Golang are tools we use often for this. If you don't have experience
in Go, we'll teach you it on the job.

Please reply directly to [http://grnh.se/5tuh241](http://grnh.se/5tuh241)

------
j_s
Upvoted for salary info; thanks for including it! Might want to include a $ in
there, it would have helped me find it faster.

~~~
dang
We detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14240681](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14240681)
and marked it off-topic.

------
j_s
Upvoted for salary info; thanks for including it!

~~~
dang
I know you're well-intentioned, but would you please stop posting these
comments? They are adding noise to the thread and these threads are already
top-heavy.

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14240535](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14240535)
and marked it off-topic.

~~~
j_s
Well I've deleted several but I can't after you've replied to them all. I
don't mind if you delete all of them except this one, as it feels your input
is most substantive here.

A polite "Boooo!" for flagging/detaching/whatever the root-level comment if
you did that though, base salary info should be required.

------
brdd
Conduit | Software engineer (Full stack, front-end, back-end) |
Boston/Cambridge | FULL-TIME | [https://cond.co](https://cond.co)

====

Conduit is a small venture-backed startup based out of Cambridge. We’re
building personal relationship management software to help track, maintain,
and grow relationships. People have a hard time staying in touch with others--
let's change that.

We're continuing to grow our team. If you're a top engineer with any
background, we want you: someone who can hold their own and be comfortable
taking charge of large projects at an early-stage company. You'll build out
our infrastructure from the ground up, make and defend impactful technical
decisions, and have the opportunity to grow into future leadership positions.
We value smarts over skill-- experience, versatility, and intuition are
crucial. Sound like a good fit? Let's get in touch.

DETAILS

Front-end engineer (JS/React, GraphQL, Node):
[https://angel.co/goconduit/jobs/210117](https://angel.co/goconduit/jobs/210117)

Back-end engineer (Python, Node, GraphQL, APIs, DBs):
[https://angel.co/goconduit/jobs/210118](https://angel.co/goconduit/jobs/210118)

BENEFITS AND PERKS

\- Be an early-stage employee and work with a fun, world-class team. - Receive
significant equity at a fast-growing and valuable company. - Ownership and
autonomy over large projects; the independence to succeed. - Little to no
legacy: don't deal with old codebases; we're clean and modern. - Open vacation
policy (no set number of days per year): take the time you need. - We'll
provide the technology you need to be productive. - Lunches catered or
reimbursed twice a week, plus unlimited snacks and drinks.

=====

No remote, please. TO APPLY: Email us resume/work experience/some projects of
yours to careers@cond.co

=====

=====

=====

------
ErinSlack
Oscar Insurance is a startup using technology, data & design to change the way
people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare industry by
putting people first, not business and cost. www.hioscar.com

We're currently hiring for a variety of Full-time/Onsite roles here in our New
York City location.

Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=247940](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=247940)

Software Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=248056](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=248056)

Software Engineer: Product Infrastructure (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=240077](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=240077)

Infrastructure Security Engineer (NYC)
:[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=483542](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=483542)

Vulnerability Management Security Engineer (NYC):
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=508948](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=508948)

Identity & Access Management Security Engineer: (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=624247](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=624247)

Data Quality Assurance Engineer (NYC):
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=673585](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=673585)

Oscar was valued at $2.7 billion following a $400 million investment by
Fidelity. Take a look at how we're simplifying healthcare:
[http://incredibleinsurancemachine.com](http://incredibleinsurancemachine.com)

------
profpandit
Khitchdee, Full time, Remote OK, a pair of programmers

MS degrees as little experience as possible the pair should have worked
together before

we're developing a developer tool for OSX the programming is in C

we'll pay you enough to maintain a subsistence lifestyle at a location of your
choice + a share of equity

www.khitchdee.desi

email: hr@khitchdee.desi

~~~
jawns
Wow, usually the "we plan to exploit you" vibe isn't so blatant in the job ad.

Edit: I'm not trying to be a jerk, and my guess is that most other HNers are
smart enough not to take the bait, such as it is, on this ad. But seriously,
if you're a software developer with a master's degree, even if you don't have
much experience, please shoot for something more than a subsistence-living
wage. The jobs are out there.

~~~
praneshp
Wow, yeah, this one is really blatant. I'm surprised they use the ".desi"
domain, I automatically equated that with unprofessionalism (for lack of a
better, less insulting word).

~~~
profpandit
Well, thanks for bringing out that uncertainty in the post. Subsistence living
is probably the wrong word. What I meant was, we're a start-up that's
bootstrapping and so we don't really have a lot of cash, but we have equity so
we'll do the best we can to keep you comfortable for a short time during which
we'll generate the product to bring in revenue. Thereafter we'll increase your
pay and you'll have equity. This scenario is probably true for many
bootstrapped start-ups. Probably basic would have been a better word than
subsistence.

Also, I have a Masters in ECE from UC Irvine and worked several years at Intel
after that. So, I'm in a good position to guide engineers with that level of
education. If you look at our website, you'll find a brief description of our
planned product and a link to our Crunchbase entry that gives you more
corporate level information. We were incorporated in India back in 2012

The .desi extension is to signify that we started in India. I, the founder, am
based in India. It's a totally legit domain extension. Your choice of work
location is totally flexible. So you can work from anywhere in the world. We
would only meet for planning purposes

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: curl [https://challenge.curbside.com](https://challenge.curbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[https://curbside.com/jobs](https://curbside.com/jobs) • Palo Alto, Ca. •
Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW H-1B’s, but we
can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and O-1’s.

~~~
kinos
Hi.

I was having a lot of fun trying out the challenge, and got to the point where
I was finding secrets, and then I got rate limited while trying to ungarble
them.

